# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Ընտրությունները 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում (2009թ դեկտեմբեր)

## Retford

2009-10-22 02:33 


ՄԻԱԿ-Ը ՉԵԶՈՔԱՑՆՈ՞ՒՄ Է ՀՀ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ ՀԵՆԱՐԱՆՆԵՐԸ 

«Եթե Կենտրոնի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ՄԻԱԿ-ը թեկնածություն առաջադրի, դա կդառնա ՄԻԱԿ-ի ճակատագրական սխալը»,- կարծում է ՀԱԿ նախագահ Տիգրան Ուրիխանյանը, ով նույնպես մտադիր է առաջադրվել այդ ընտրատարածքում: Ըստ նրա, այդպիսով պարզ կդառնա, որ «այդ երիտասարդները գերադասում են սեփական ամբիցիաները այնպիսի կարեւոր երեւույթներից, ինչպիսիք են՝ կադրային քաղաքականությունը, երկրի առջեւ ծառացած խնդիրների լուծմանը մասնակցելու ընդունակ մարդկանց առկայությունը պետական կառավարման համակարգում եւ այլն: Իսկ եթե նրանք նպատակ ունեն չեզոքացնելու ՀՀ նախագահի հենարաններից մեկը՝ իրենց խնդիրն է: Ամեն դեպքում, վստահ եմ, որ ՄԻԱԿ-ի թեկնածուի հնարավոր առաջադրումը, եթե դա տեղի ունենա, պայմանավորված է լինելու միայն իմ առաջադրմամբ եւ նպատակ է ունենալու պայքարել հենց իմ թեկնածության դեմ»: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

www.aravot.am

----------


## Retford

Հերթական բախումը թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում  | 08.10.2009

Կենտրոնի 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում առաջադրվել պատրաստվողներից երկուսի անունն արդեն հայտնի է: Ըստ ակտիվացած քարոզչության, որն այս պահին իրականացնում են Հայաստանի առաջադիմական կուսակցությունն ու Երեւանի կենտրոնում բացվող իր գրասենյակները, կարելի է եզրակացնել, թե ինչ պատրաստություն է տեսնում այդ կուսակցության նախագահ` Սերժ Սարգսյանի նվիրյալ Տիգրան Ուրիխանյանը: Մինչդեռ հայտնի է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի փեսա ու համատեղության կարգով ՀՀ նախագահի աշխատակազմի ղեկավարի տեղակալ Միքայել Մինասյանի հովանու տակ ստեղծված ՄԻԱԿ կուսակցությունն այդ ընտրատարածքում պատրաստվում է առաջադրել Վահան Բաբայան անունով մի երիտասարդի: 

Հարցն ամենեւին այն չէ, թե ինչ վաստակ ունի կրակելով հարցեր լուծող Ուրիխանյանը իր կուսակցությամբ հանդերձ, որ հավակնում է ժողովրդի ընտրյալի կարգավիճակին: Հարցն այն էլ չէ, թե ինչու ՄԻԱԿ-ը որոշեց ընդամենը մի քանի ամիս այդ կուսակցությանն անդամակցող եւ մինչ այդ մի քանի կուսակցություն փոխած եւ ընդդիմությունից իշխանություն թռած, բոլորին անհայտ երիտասարդին առաջադրել թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում: Հարցն այն է, թե ինչու ՀՀ նախագահի հովանու տակ գտնվող այդ երկու միավորների ներկայացուցիչները բախվեցին այստեղ: Սա ձեւական ցուցադրություն է՝ ցույց տալու համար, թե իբր մեզ մոտ ներքին հավասարություն ու ժողովրդավարություն կա, եւ "ով էլ որ հաղթի, թող հաղթի՞", թե՞ իրական հակամարտություն: Վերջին հաշվով, մի կողմից՝ մարդ, որը երկար տարիներ ակտիվորեն աշխատել է այս իշխանությունների ամրապնդմանը նպաստելով ու մինչ օրս որեւէ պետական պաշտոն այդպես էլ չի զբաղեցրել (Տիգրան Ուրիխանյան), մյուս կողմից էլ՝ նախագահականի երիտասարդներից բաղկացած կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչը (Վահան Բաբայան):

Ում կողմը կկանգնի իշխանությունների հավանության սլաքը՝ դժվար է ասել: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ լրացել են Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքով սահմանված ժամկետները, սակայն համառորեն չի նշանակվում ընտրությունների օրը, համենայնդեպս՝ հոդվածը գրելու պահին: Հնարավոր է, որ այս  հանգամանքը կապված է դեռեւս ձեռք չբերված պայմանավորվածության կամ, ինչպես ասում են՝ "դաբրոյի" հետ: Գուցե վերեւներում պարզապես չեն կողմնորոշվել, թե սրանցից ում արժե այդ տեղը վստահել: Դե, իսկ ընտրողներս մնանք կարոտ այն ժամանակներին, երբ ընտրվել-չընտրվելու չափանիշ են դառնալու մտավոր կարողությունները, աշխատանքային փորձը, ազնվությունն ու կենսագրականի այլ դրվագներ:  



http://www.hraparak.am/hodvac.php?h_id=3588 

www.miak.am

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ուրիխանյաննա Սերժի հովանու տակ?  :Jpit: ))))

Շատ կերազեր, իրան պատեպատա տալիս, բայց էդ հովանու տակ էնքան մարդ կա, որ ոնց անումա չի կարում խցկվի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը «10-ՐԴ ԸՆՏՐԱՏԱՐԱՑՔ» տարբերակից խմբագրվել է «Ընտրությունները 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում (2009թ դեկտեմբեր)» տարբերակի:*

----------


## Chuk

*Նիկոլը կարող է պատգամավոր դառնալ*
13:51 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը այսօր քննարկել է եւ որոշել  ՀԺ -ի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում որպես պատգամավոր առաջադրել:

Ինչպես տեղեկացանք  թիվ 10 ԸԸՀ նախագահ Սիլվա Մարկոսյանից, առաջադրման համար անհրաժեշտ փաստաթղթերն արդեն Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ներկայացուցիչները ներկայացրել են:

Հիշեցնենք, որ այս ընտրատարածքում մտադրություն էր հայտնել առաջադրվել նաեւ  ՀԱԿ անդամ «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի  անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը, որին ՀԱԿ-ը հրաժարվել էր աջակցել: Նա դեռ հայտարարություն չի արել ընտրություններին մասնակցելու կամ չմասնակցելու մասին:

Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2009), Kuk (30.10.2009), Sagittarius (30.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Այս պահի դրությամբ 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում առաջդրվել են հետևյալ անձինք

Հայաստանի գլխավոր և միակ մարքսիստ *Դավիթ Հակոբյանը*,
Քաղաքագետների միության ղեկավար *Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը*,
Տրանսպորտի և կապի նախկին նախարար *Էդուարդ Մադաթյանը*,
«Ժամանց» ՍՊԸ ղեկավար, դերասան *Վլադիմիր Կոստանյանը*,
«Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցությունից *Արա Սիմոնյանը*,
Քաղբանտարկյալ, ՀԺ գլխավոր խմբագիր, ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչ *Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը*:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այս պահի դրությամբ 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում առաջդրվել են հետևյալ անձինք
> 
> Հայաստանի գլխավոր և միակ մարքսիստ *Դավիթ Հակոբյանը*,
> Քաղաքագետների միության ղեկավար *Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը*,
> Տրանսպորտի և կապի նախկին նախարար *Էդուարդ Մադաթյանը*,
> «Ժամանց» ՍՊԸ ղեկավար, դերասան *Վլադիմիր Կոստանյանը*,
> «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցությունից *Արա Սիմոնյանը*,
> Քաղբանտարկյալ, ՀԺ գլխավոր խմբագիր, ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչ *Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը*:


Խուճուճը Նիկոլին կկրի: Նախադեպն ունենք: Չոռնի Լևոնին, ո՞նց կրեց: Նիկոլն ափսոս ա, կարգին տղայա, պետք չի աննպատակ խաղերի մեջ ներքաշել, որ վերջում արձանագրենք, որ «ռեժիմը մեկ անգամ ևս բացահայտեց իր հանցավոր էությունը»: Նիկոլը սիմվոլ ա - մի փչացրեք մեր վերջին անարատ հույսը:

----------

Askalaf (30.10.2009), Sagittarius (30.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Խուճուճը Նիկոլին կկրի: Նախադեպն ունենք: Չոռնի Լևոնին, ո՞նց կրեց: Նիկոլն ափսոս ա, կարգին տղայա, պետք չի աննպատակ խաղերի մեջ ներքաշել, որ վերջում արձանագրենք, որ «ռեժիմը մեկ անգամ ևս բացահայտեց իր հանցավոր էությունը»: Նիկոլը սիմվոլ ա - մի փչացրեք մեր վերջին անարատ հույսը:


Խուճուճը Նիկոլին ոչ թե կկրի, այլ արդյունքները կկեղծեն:
Նիկոլը մշտապես հայտնել ա, որ ցանկացած ամբիոն օգտագործելու ա իր գաղափարները տարածելու համար: Ինքն էդ արել ա՝ լինելով ազատ, ինքն էդ արել ա՝ լինելով ընդհատակումվ, ինքն էդ անում ա՝ քաղբանտարկյալ կարգավիճակում:

----------

Askalaf (30.10.2009), Kuk (30.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խուճուճը Նիկոլին ոչ թե կկրի, այլ արդյունքները կկեղծեն:
> Նիկոլը մշտապես հայտնել ա, որ ցանկացած ամբիոն օգտագործելու ա իր գաղափարները տարածելու համար: Ինքն էդ արել ա՝ լինելով ազատ, ինքն էդ արել ա՝ լինելով ընդհատակումվ, ինքն էդ անում ա՝ քաղբանտարկյալ կարգավիճակում:


Կեղծել-մեղծել, танцы-шмацы, չեմ իմանում Չուկ ջան: Իտոգում ինքը դեպուտատ, մենք հայտարարության տեր: իսկ Նիկոլի հիմիկվա ամբիոնը, հազար հատ ԱԺ ամբիոն արժի: Նիկոլի պես տղեն, էս պահին պիտի արդարադատության հարցերը լուծի, ու էտ համակարգը քար ու քանդ անի: Գնա նստի Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի կողքը ի՞նչ անի:

----------

Kuk (30.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կեղծել-մեղծել, танцы-шмацы, չեմ իմանում Չուկ ջան: Իտոգում ինքը դեպուտատ, մենք հայտարարության տեր: իսկ Նիկոլի հիմիկվա ամբիոնը, հազար հատ ԱԺ ամբիոն արժի: Նիկոլի պես տղեն, էս պահին պիտի արդարադատության հարցերը լուծի, ու էտ համակարգը քար ու քանդ անի: Գնա նստի Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի կողքը ի՞նչ անի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, վիզս կտրեմ, թե մի գրամ քեզ հասկանում եմ:

1. ՀԱԿ-ն ու Նիկոլը հրաշալի գիտեն ներկայիս ընտրական համակարգը, հազար անգամ լավ քեզնից ու գիտեն, որ Նիկոլի պատգամավոր դառնալը անհավանական է:
2. Ընտրություններից Նիկոլի մասնակցությունը հզոր քաղաքական ակցիա է, որին զուգահեռ գնում է դատական համակարգի քո ասած քար ու քանդը (որը քեզ հիշեցնեմ, արդեն արել են նաև Ջհանգիրյանը, Արզումանյանը, Մակեյանը, մյուսները):
3. Հասարակական ակտիվության ապահվոման ևս մեկ (այլ ոչ թե միակ) քայլ է:

Ու քեզ չեմ հասկանում հասարակ պատճառով. դու պահանջում ես, կամ ավելի ճիշտ սպասում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ինչ-որ բան կանի, քննադատում ես, հենց որ  ինչ-որ բան անում ա՝ քննադատում ես: 

Յուրաքանչյուր էսպիսի ընտրությունը որոշակի թեկուզ փոքր դրական տեղաշարժի, ամեն ինչ իրար խառնելու քայլեր են: Նույն քաղաքապետարանի ընտրությունների արդյունքում բարձրացված աղմուկի, հաշվարկների և այլնի արյդունքում ճիշտ է Չոռնին քաղաքապետ դառավ, բայց բազում քաղբանտարկյալների ստիպված ազատ արձակեցին: Դու էլ հո էն շարքային պապիկ-տատիկ բամբասողներից չե՞ս, Տրիբուն ձյա, քաղաքական պայքարում բոլոր հնարավոր տարրերի օգտագործման արդյունավետությունը պիտի որ հասկանայիր:

----------


## Chuk

Մի այլ պրիմիտիվ բան ասեմ:

Ուրեմն ըստ ընտրական օրենսգրքի. «6. Ընտրությունների ժամանակահատվածում Ազգային ժողովի՝ համամասնական եւ մեծամասնական ընտրակարգերով առաջադրված թեկնածուները կարող են կալանավորվել, դատական կարգով վարչական կամ քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել միայն Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի համաձայնությամբ: Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը նշված հարցի վերաբերյալ որոշում ընդունում է հանձնաժողովի անդամների ընդհանուր թվի ձայների առնվազն երկու երրորդով:»

Սա նշանակում է, որ Նիկոլի կալանքի տակ պահելու համար (դատավարության ընթացքում) պիտի դիմեն ԿԸՀ: ԿԸՀ-ն բնականաբար որոշելու է, որ պետք է կալանքի տակ պահել, դրանով խախտելով ընտրական օրենսգրքի հետևյալ դրույթը. «Պատգամավորության թեկնածուներն ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ եւ պարտականություններ:», ինչպես նաև նոր հիմքեր է տալու միջազգային ատյաններում ցույց տալու, որ Նիկոլը քաղբանտարկյալ է, որ Եվրոխորհրդի որոշումները չեն կատարվում և այլն: Այլ կերպ ասած այս ակցիայի բերած քաղաքական օգուտները լինելու են ահռելի՝ իշխանության վիճակը բարդացնելու իմաստով: Իսկ դա բնականաբար հրաշալի ա:

----------

Kuk (30.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Մի այլ պրիմիտիվ բան ասեմ:
> 
> Ուրեմն ըստ ընտրական օրենսգրքի. «6. Ընտրությունների ժամանակահատվածում Ազգային ժողովի՝ համամասնական եւ մեծամասնական ընտրակարգերով առաջադրված թեկնածուները կարող են կալանավորվել, դատական կարգով վարչական կամ քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել միայն Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի համաձայնությամբ: Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը նշված հարցի վերաբերյալ որոշում ընդունում է հանձնաժողովի անդամների ընդհանուր թվի ձայների առնվազն երկու երրորդով:»
> 
> Սա նշանակում է, որ Նիկոլի կալանքի տակ պահելու համար (դատավարության ընթացքում) պիտի դիմեն ԿԸՀ: ԿԸՀ-ն բնականաբար որոշելու է, որ պետք է կալանքի տակ պահել, դրանով խախտելով ընտրական օրենսգրքի հետևյալ դրույթը. «Պատգամավորության թեկնածուներն ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ եւ պարտականություններ:», ինչպես նաև նոր հիմքեր է տալու միջազգային ատյաններում ցույց տալու, որ Նիկոլը քաղբանտարկյալ է, որ Եվրոխորհրդի որոշումները չեն կատարվում և այլն: Այլ կերպ ասած այս ակցիայի բերած քաղաքական օգուտները լինելու են ահռելի՝ իշխանության վիճակը բարդացնելու իմաստով: Իսկ դա բնականաբար հրաշալի ա:


Նիկոլը արդեն թեկնածու է?

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլը արդեն թեկնածու է?


Փաստաթղթերը ներկայացրել է, ԿԸՀ մամլո խոսնակն ասել է, որ ընդունվել են: Ուրիշ բան դեռ չգիտեմ  :Smile:

----------

Rammer (30.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էդոն ոչ Գագոյա, ոչ էլ Սերժ... Նիկոլի հաղթանակը տվյալ դեպքում չեմ կարծում թե շատ անհավանական բանա: Չուկ, մոռացար նշել Սուրեն Սուրենյանցին, որ նույնպես առաջադրված է: Կարծում եմ պետք է ինքնաբացարկ հայտարարի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մոռացար նշել Սուրեն Սուրենյանցին, որ նույնպես առաջադրված է: Կարծում եմ պետք է ինքնաբացարկ հայտարարի:


Չեմ մոռացել:
Որքան գիտեմ չի առաջադրվել, այլ միայն ասել է, որ պետք է առաջադրվի: Ու կարծում եմ, որ հաշվի առնելով սա չի առաջադրվի: Բայց կարող է ինֆորմացիաս սխալ է:

----------


## Chuk

Ահա, խնդրեմ.




> Հոկտեմբերի 21-ին  «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության Քաղխորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հայտարարել էր ԱԺ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում առաջադրվելու մտադրության մասին:
> 
> Հենց առաջադրման օրը ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենց հետ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցի քայլը համաձայնեցված չի, եւ իրենք չեն սատարելու վերջինիս:
> 
>  Այսօր ի վերջո հստակեցվեց Սուրենյանցի առաջադրման խնդիրը. «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցությունը տարածեց հայտարարություն, որում մասնավորապես ասված է.  «Անցած օրերին կուսակցության ղեկավար մարմինը քննարկում էր երկրում ստեղծված քաղաքական իրավիճակը, դրա համատեքստում՝ Ս. Սուրենյանցի հայտի բովանդակությունն ու իրականացման միջոցները: Հատուկ ընդգծում ենք, որ քննարկումները չեն վերաբերվել Սուրենյանցի նախաձեռնությունը սատարել-չսատարելու խնդրին. ի սկզբանե մեզ համար ընկալելի եւ ընդունելի   են եղել մեր Քաղխորհրդի անդամի հայտարարության եւ նախաձեռնության մոտիվները, հետեւաբար՝ կուսակցությունը հարգելու էր իր քաղխորհրդի անդամի որոշումը: Այսօր ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակը հայտարարություն է տարածել՝ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի առաջադրման մասին: Հաշվի առնելով Ն. Փաշինյանի ներկա կարգավիճակը՝ Ս. Սուրենյանցը հրաժարվում է առաջադրման մտադրությունից, կուսակցությունն ի գիտություն է ընդունում ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունը»:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Kuk (30.10.2009), Rammer (30.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կոնգրեսը սատարում է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի թեկնածությունը
> 
> 17:09 • 30.10.09
> 
> «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում առաջադրմանն արձագանքել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը։ Կոնգրեսի հայտարարության մեջ, մասնավորապես, ասված է.
> 
> «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, երկրում իրավիճակը շտկելու միակ ձեւը հայտարարել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, արտահերթ նախագահական ու խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները։ Ըստ այդմ՝ Կոնգրեսը որոշում էր կայացրել չմասնակցել Աժ թափուր մնացած մեծամասնական տեղերի համար մասնական ընտրություններին և չպաշտպանել որևէ թեկնածուի՝ բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի, եթե այդ կերպ հնարավոր է վերականգնել քաղբանտարկյալների ոտնահարված իրավունքները։
> 
> Ապօրինաբար կալանքի տակ պահվող Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, որի գործը գտնվում է դատաքննության փուլում, որոշում է ընդունել առաջադրվել թիվ 10 թափուր մնացած ընտրատարածքում։ Կոնգրեսը, հենվելով նախապես կայացրած իր որոշման վրա, այս հնարավորությունը գնահատում է որպես քաղբանտարկյալի ոտնահարված իրավունքների վերականգնման գործիք։ Նրա առաջադրմամբ հնարավոր է բազմապատիկ ընդլայնել պայքարի այդ ճակատը՝ լայն հասարակության ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելով քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատուների հարցերը, ինչպես նաև, ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների ու սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման և այսօր առկա բազմաթիվ այլ խնդիրներ։
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Ինչպես նաև.



> Այսօր Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանը հանդիպել է լրագրողների հետ և պաշտոնապես հայտարարել, որ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում Կոնգրեսից պատգամավորության թեկնածու կառաջադրվի «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկայլ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը:
> 
> Զուրաբյանը նշեց, որ այս քայլերը բխում են օրենսդրության պահանջներից և որևէ խոչընդոտ ո՛չ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի առաջադրման համար, ո՛չ նրա գրանցման, ոչ էլ Կոնգրեսի կողմից նրա պաշտպանության համար գոյություն չունի:
> 
> «Եթե սա լիներ մանդատի համար պայքար, մենք բնականաբար նման պայքարի մեջ չէինք մտնի, բայց սա մենք դիտարկում ենք որպես գործիք մեր քաղբանտարկյալ ընկերոջ իրավունքների վերականգնման համար: Սա մենք դիտարկում ենք որպես գործիք հասարակության ուշադրությունը նորից կենտրոնացնելու քաղբանտարկյալների խնդրի վրա: Եվ կարծում եմ ավելի լավ թեկնածություն այս խնդիրը լուծելու համար ուղղակի դժվար էր գտնել»,- նշեց Զուրաբյանը:
> 
> Զուրաբյանը նաև վստահություն հայտնեց, որ իշխանությունները կիրառելու են ընտրակեղծիքների ամբողջ պաշարը և մեքենան, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրենք չպետք է մտնեն մի ճակատամարտի մեջ, որից իրենց ակընկալիքն այն է, որ հասարակությունը աջակցի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, քաղբանտարկյալներին ժողովրդավարության վերականգնման գործընթացում:
> 
> Զուրաբյանը նաև նշեց, որ Կոնգրեսը կենտրոնացնելու է իր ռեսուրսը, որպեսզի հասնի հաղթանակի և այդ հաղթանակին հասնելու համար պայքարելու է մինչև վերջ:


tert.am

----------


## Norton

*Սուրենյանցը չառաջադրվեց*



> Հոկտեմբերի 21-ին  «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության Քաղխորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հայտարարել էր ԱԺ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում առաջադրվելու մտադրության մասին:
> 
> Հենց առաջադրման օրը ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հայտարարեց, որ իրենց հետ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցի քայլը համաձայնեցված չի, եւ իրենք չեն սատարելու վերջինիս:
> 
>  Այսօր ի վերջո հստակեցվեց Սուրենյանցի առաջադրման խնդիրը. «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցությունը տարածեց հայտարարություն, որում մասնավորապես ասված է.  «Անցած օրերին կուսակցության ղեկավար մարմինը քննարկում էր երկրում ստեղծված քաղաքական իրավիճակը, դրա համատեքստում՝ Ս. Սուրենյանցի հայտի բովանդակությունն ու իրականացման միջոցները: Հատուկ ընդգծում ենք, որ քննարկումները չեն վերաբերվել Սուրենյանցի նախաձեռնությունը սատարել-չսատարելու խնդրին. ի սկզբանե մեզ համար ընկալելի եւ ընդունելի   են եղել մեր Քաղխորհրդի անդամի հայտարարության եւ նախաձեռնության մոտիվները, հետեւաբար՝ կուսակցությունը հարգելու էր իր քաղխորհրդի անդամի որոշումը: Այսօր ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակը հայտարարություն է տարածել՝ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի առաջադրման մասին: Հաշվի առնելով Ն. Փաշինյանի ներկա կարգավիճակը՝ Ս. Սուրենյանցը հրաժարվում է առաջադրման մտադրությունից, կուսակցությունն ի գիտություն է ընդունում ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունը»:


www.a1plus.am

----------


## Chuk



----------


## Տրիբուն

> 2. Ընտրություններից Նիկոլի մասնակցությունը հզոր քաղաքական ակցիա է, որին զուգահեռ գնում է դատական համակարգի քո ասած քար ու քանդը (որը քեզ հիշեցնեմ, արդեն արել են նաև Ջհանգիրյանը, Արզումանյանը, Մակեյանը, մյուսները):
> 3. Հասարակական ակտիվության ապահվոման ևս մեկ (այլ ոչ թե միակ) քայլ է:


Ուրեմս Չուկ ջան, մեկը ես զզվել եմ քաղաքական «հզոր» բայց անարդյունք ակցիաներին մասնակցելուց: Էտ ինչքա՞ն հզոր ակցիայա լինելու, կենտրոնի թաղապետի ընտրություններից հզոր, թե՞ Երևանի ավագանու: 


> Սա նշանակում է, որ Նիկոլի կալանքի տակ պահելու համար (դատավարության ընթացքում) պիտի դիմեն ԿԸՀ: ԿԸՀ-ն բնականաբար որոշելու է, որ պետք է կալանքի տակ պահել, դրանով խախտելով ընտրական օրենսգրքի հետևյալ դրույթը. «Պատգամավորության թեկնածուներն ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ եւ պարտականություններ:», ինչպես նաև նոր հիմքեր է տալու միջազգային ատյաններում ցույց տալու, որ Նիկոլը քաղբանտարկյալ է, որ Եվրոխորհրդի որոշումները չեն կատարվում և այլն: Այլ կերպ ասած այս ակցիայի բերած քաղաքական օգուտները լինելու են ահռելի՝ իշխանության վիճակը բարդացնելու իմաստով: Իսկ դա բնականաբար հրաշալի ա:


Ապեր, ՆԻկոլը դուրս ա գալու, հաստատ: Միջազգային ատյանները եթե էնքան հայվան են, որ մի անգամ էլ պիտի իրանց ցույց տրվի այն, ինչն ակնհայտ է, ուրեմն պօշլի օնի վսե կ չյօռտօվօյ մատերի, փափուկ ասած:  
Իշխանության վիճակն էլ ո մի կերպ չի բարդանալու, իշխանությունը պօ բօլշօմու պալաժիտ արած ունի Նիկոլին նստած վիճակում, թե հելած, իշխանությունը պռոստը կայֆավատ ա լինում սաղիս վրա, ու արդյունքում մի հատ էլ իրան կնոպկա սխմոխ անլեզու հայվան ա բերում ԱԺ ու մենք հաջորդ չորս տարին էլի հայտարարություններ ենք կարդում: Չուկ, ջղայնացած եմ:

----------

dvgray (31.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ընտրություններին կմասնակցեն հատուկենտ էնտուզիաստներ, իսկ Խուճի համար մի ինչ-որ կայֆարիկ թվեր կնկարեն ու պլծ,
ոնց որ Երևանի ավագանում ընտրություններին եղավ: Մեր ժողովուրդը բան փոխելու հույս այքանով ունի, ինչքանով որ ունի ասենք Քրիստոսի գալստյան համար:  Ջհանդամն ունենա մեր ժողովուրդը հույս…

----------


## Kuk

Նիկո՛լ դեպուտա՛տ :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

Էս ինչ ջղայնացած եք...Թեթև տարեք դուք էլ: :Smile: 
Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ՀԱԿ-ը լավ էլ կմոբիլիզացնի ռեսուրսնները: Ու *Նիկոլի* համար մարդիկ հաստատ կգան...Ու դասական հայկական ընտրություններ են լիենլու:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Էս ինչ ջղայնացած եք...Թեթև տարեք դուք էլ:
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ՀԱԿ-ը լավ էլ կմոբիլիզացնի ռեսուրսնները: Ու *Նիկոլի* համար մարդիկ հաստատ կգան...Ու դասական հայկական ընտրություններ են լիենլու:


Ես գնում եմ: Ո՞վ ա հետս գալիս:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես գնում եմ: Ո՞վ ա հետս գալիս:


Ուր?

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ջղայնացած եմ:


Բարի ջղայնացում, ձյաձ  :Smile: 

Իսկ ես իմ ուժերի սահմանում կօգնեմ ՀԱԿ-ին ուժերը մոբիլիզացնելու ու խնդրին հասարակական հնչողություն տրամադրելու հարցում:

հ.գ. Տենց էլ լուծում չառաջարկեցիք: Միլիոն անգամ եմ հարցրել. ուրիշ տարբերակ առաջարկու՞մ ես:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կարողա հանկարծ թողեն կրի? :Think:  Ասենք իրանց դրանից ինչ վնաս? :Xeloq:   Հանրապետականից ու Բարգավաճից մարդ չկա չէ?

----------


## Chuk

> Դավիթ Հակոբյանը երեկ մեզ ասաց, թե այսօր բրիֆինգ է անելու, իսկ բրիֆինգից առաջ չի թույլատրվում ինտերվյու տալ և անջատեց հեռախոսը:
> 
> Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում առաջադրվել էր նաև Հայաստանի քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ Հմայակ Հովաննիսյանը: Երեկ, տեղեկանալով Փաշինյանի առաջադրման մասին, պարոն Հովհաննիսյանը մեզ փոխանցեց, որ ինքը, որպես պատգամավորության թեկնածու, պատրաստ է ընտրական գործընթացի բոլոր փուլերում պաշտպանել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին: «Իմ հարազատ Երևանի կենտրոնում, որտեղ ծնվել ու ապրում եմ, համոզված եմ, որ մեզ կհաջողվի պարտության մատնել քրեածին օլիգարխիայի մականունավոր թեկնածուին, ինչպես նաև նրան հարակից լժե-ընդդիմադիր հաճախորդներին: Ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե այդ հաղթանակը մենք նվաճենք Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի դեմքով: Նրա առաջադրման դեպքում ես նրան կառաջարկեմ հանձն առնել նաև իմ ծրագրային հիմնադրույթների ու մտահղացումների իրականացման պատասխանատվությունը և նրա համաձայնության դեպքում, օրանքով նախատեսված կարգով, մինչև դեկտեմբերի 31-ը նրա օգտին կհանեմ իմ թեկնածությունը», - ասաց Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը:


Աղբյուր՝ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթ, #204 (2393), շաբաթ, հոկտեմբեր 31, 2009 թ.

----------

Ambrosine (31.10.2009), Kuk (31.10.2009), Norton (31.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ընտրություններին կմասնակցեն հատուկենտ էնտուզիաստներ, իսկ Խուճի համար մի ինչ-որ կայֆարիկ թվեր կնկարեն ու պլծ,
> ոնց որ Երևանի ավագանում ընտրություններին եղավ: Մեր ժողովուրդը բան փոխելու հույս այքանով ունի, ինչքանով որ ունի ասենք Քրիստոսի գալստյան համար:  Ջհանդամն ունենա մեր ժողովուրդը հույս…


Այս ընտրությունների բերած օգուտներից մեկը Նիկոլի ստացած ձայներն են լինելու: Խիստ կարևոր է, որ երբ մի մարդու իշխանությունը դատում է հրապարակային անկարգությունների կազմակերպելու համար (իբր), ժողովրդի մի զգալի հատված գնա ու նրան ձայն տա, դրանով իսկ ցույց տալով, որ ինքը՝ ժողովուրդը, մարտի 1-ի խաղաղ ցույցին մասնակիցը համաձայն չի այդ որոշման հետ: Ու այս համատեքստում կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է մեծ քանակությամբ մարդկանց «համոզել» մասնակցել ընտրությանը, որտեղ ոչ այնքան կարևոր է վերջնական արդյունքը՝ Նիկոլի պատգամավոր դառնալ-չդառնալը, այլ էդ ամբողջ պրոցեսը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հուսահատվածներին, ապա այդպիսիք ոնց եղել են, այնպես էլ կշարունակեն լինել:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ուր?


Ընտրության  :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

> Իմ հարազատ Երևանի կենտրոնում, որտեղ ծնվել ու ապրում եմ, համոզված եմ, որ մեզ կհաջողվի պարտության մատնել քրեածին օլիգարխիայի մականունավոր թեկնածուին


իսկ կենտրոնից մի 2կմ էն կողմ՞՞՞  :Wink:   :LOL: 
ինչքան տափակ -տափակ արտահայտություններ են անում  :Smile:  ու սրանք էլ հայ քաղաքական գործիչներն են… նույնիսկ "քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ"  :LOL:   :Bad: 

ու եթե սրանք քաղաքականություն "անողները" լինեն, հլա դեռ լավ է, որ Սերոժն է Հայաստանի նախագահը: Կարար ավելի վատ էլ լիներ, ասենք թոխմախի Մհերը  :Cool:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ կենտրոնից մի 2կմ էն կողմ՞՞՞  
> ինչքան տափակ -տափակ արտահայտություններ են անում  ու սրանք էլ հայ քաղաքական գործիչներն են… նույնիսկ "քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ"


Սովորական քաղաքական ամբիցիա  :Jpit:

----------


## dvgray

> Սովորական քաղաքական ամբիցիա


Չուկ, եթե սենց բան խոսա մի նորմալ երկրի քաղաքագետ, ապա մի կես ժան հետո սեյֆթի շուզերը հագին իրա "կենտրոնում" ասֆալտ կփողի գորժ ման կգա

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, եթե սենց բան խոսա մի նորմալ երկրի քաղաքագետ, ապա մի կես ժան հետո սեյֆթի շուզերը հագին իրա "կենտրոնում" ասֆալտ կփողի գորժ ման կգա


Դիվի, չեմ ուզում նենց ստացվի, որ մեծ-մեծ եմ խոսում, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ Հմայակը մոտավորապես էդ կարգավիճակում ա: Համենայն դեպս իմ աչքին ու էդ էս հայտարարությամբ չի պայմանավորված  :Smile:

----------

dvgray (31.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հ.գ. Տենց էլ լուծում չառաջարկեցիք: Միլիոն անգամ եմ հարցրել. ուրիշ տարբերակ առաջարկու՞մ ես:


Ապեր, ես էլ միլիոն անգամ պատասխանել եմ - ես շարքային քաղաքացի եմ, քաղաքական գործչ չեմ, չեմ ուզում լինել, ու ՀԱԿ-ի կամ ժողովդրական շարժման առաջնորդը չեմ: Ես բան առաջարկող չեմ, ես առաջարկողների առաջարկածներին եմ հետևում, ու ուզում եմ, որ էտ առաջարկածները վերջին հայտարարությունից ու շատ պարզ հարցերը ևս մեկ անգամ պարզաբանելուց բացի, ուրիշ՝ ավելի շոշափելի, օգուտ տան: Բողոքում եմ Չուկ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում, իմ իրավունքն ա: Իշխանությունից եմ բողոքում, ՀԱԿ-ից եմ բողոքում, ու բան չեմ ուզում առաջարկեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես էլ միլիոն անգամ պատասխանել եմ - ես շարքային քաղաքացի եմ, քաղաքական գործչ չեմ, չեմ ուզում լինել, ու ՀԱԿ-ի կամ ժողովդրական շարժման առաջնորդը չեմ: Ես բան առաջարկող չեմ, ես առաջարկողների առաջարկածներին եմ հետևում, ու ուզում եմ, որ էտ առաջարկածները վերջին հայտարարությունից ու շատ պարզ հարցերը ևս մեկ անգամ պարզաբանելուց բացի, ուրիշ՝ ավելի շոշափելի, օգուտ տան: Բողոքում եմ Չուկ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում, իմ իրավունքն ա: Իշխանությունից եմ բողոքում, ՀԱԿ-ից եմ բողոքում, ու բան չեմ ուզում առաջարկեմ:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ասում եմ պարզ բան.
Նիկոլը առաջադրվում ա, ասում ես՝ սխալ ա:
Նիկոլը չառաջադրվի, ասելու ես՝ սխալ ա:

Ինչ-որ ա, անցանք առաջ.




> ... Եւ քաղաքական այլ կոկոսների ժամանակն անցել է
> 
> «Մանդատ կչյորտու»,- ռուսերեն ուր որ հարկ համարեց, ուղարկեց մանդատը Հայաստանի մարքսիստական կուսակցության նախագահն ու հավելեց. «Ինձ մանդատը պետք է այնքանով, որքանով ես կարող եմ ամբիոնն օգտագործել որպես գաղափարական հրետանի»:
> 
> Դավիթ Հակոբյանն առաջադրվել է թ.10 ընտրատարածքում ԱԺ պատգամավորության թափուր տեղի համար:
> 
> Այս ընտրատարածքում են առաջադրվել նաև Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը: Բայց ո՞ւմ է Հակոբյանը համարում իր հիմնական մրցակիցը. «Ամեն մի քաղաքական գործիչ կամ քաղաքական գործ անող իրեն է վերապահում մանևրելու քաղաքական դաշտում, այսինքն` ընտրելու այն քաղաքական ճակատամարտի վայրը, որտեղ կարող է անցում կատարել: Քանի որ 8 և 25 ընտրատարածները գտնվում են օլիգարխիկ ազդեցության տակ, իսկ 10-րդը իշխանությունները խոպանի տակ են դրել, ես որոշեցի մրցել այնտեղի թեկնածուների հետ, բայց ոչ մրցակցել»:
> 
> Նա հարց ուղեց, թե` վերջապես ազգը կարո՞ղ է քաղաքական երկունք ապրել և քաղաքական մարզադաշտ ուղարկել նոր անհատականություններ, որոնք կարող են լինել նոր ազգային հայեցակարգի դոկտրինալ ճարտարապետն ու գաղափարական վարդապետը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

 :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու հետո ոնց ենք իմանալու, թե որքան ժողովուդր ձայն տվեց Նիկոլին, ու որքան ժողովուրդ համաձայն չի որ Նիկոլին դատեն: Չլինի՞ ընտրությունների պաշտոնական արդյունքներն ենք նայելու: 

Չուկ ջան, առաջարկություն էիր ուզում, էս էլ քեզ առաջարկություն, որը Երևանի ընտրություններից առաջ էլ եմ արել - Ավազակապետության կազմակերպած ցանկացաց միջոցառմանը մասնակեցլը լեգիտիմացնում է ավազակապետությունը: Բոյկոտել բոլոր միջոցառումները, ներառյալ ընտրությունները, ու հայտարարել դրա մասին: Թող գնան գրողի ծոցը իրենց բոլոր տեսակի ընտրություններով, ԱԺ-ով, նախագահով, քաղաքապետով, կառավարությունով:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, առաջարկություն էիր ուզում, էս էլ քեզ առաջարկություն, որը Երևանի ընտրություններից առաջ էլ եմ արել - Ավազակապետության կազմակերպած ցանկացաց միջոցառմանը մասնակեցլը լեգիտիմացնում է ավազակապետությունը: Բոյկոտել բոլոր միջոցառումները, ներառյալ ընտրությունները, ու հայտարարել դրա մասին: Թող գնան գրողի ծոցը իրենց բոլոր տեսակի ընտրություններով, ԱԺ-ով, նախագահով, քաղաքապետով, կառավարությունով:


Իսկ հիմա ռեալ տարբերակ առաջարկի նույն Նիկոլի դատին հրապարակային հնչեղություն ապահովելու համար:

Ու նորից եմ ասում. չես կարող չընդունել, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների արդյունքում էր քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատ արձակումը: Եթե չես ընդունում, ուրեմն էդպես էլ չես հասկացել  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլը չառաջադրվի, ասելու ես՝ սխալ ա:


Նիկոլը չառաջադրվի, կասեմ ճիշտ ա: ՀԱԿ-ը չմասնակցի ընտրություններին կասեմ ճիշտ ա: ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարի, որ իրեն սատարողները չպիտի մասնակցեն ավազակապետության կազմակերպած քաղաքական շոուներին, կասեմ ճիշտ ա: ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարություն անի, ու ասի ոչ մեկդ մի գնացեք ընտրության, կասեմ ճիշտ ա: ՀԱԿ-ը ասի, էկեք միտինգ անենք ու ասենք թքել ենք ձեր ընտրությունների վրա, կասեմ ճիշտ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱԿ-ը ասի, էկեք միտինգ անենք ու ասենք թքել ենք ձեր ընտրությունների վրա, կասեմ ճիշտ ա:


Չէ ապեր,  կգաս միտինգի ու կսկսես ականջիս տակ խոսել, որ սաղ մուֆթա ա  :Tongue: 
Տրիբուն ձյա, քո իրավունքն ա այ մարդ, համարի որ սխալ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ հիմա ռեալ տարբերակ առաջարկի նույն Նիկոլի դատին հրապարակային հնչեղություն ապահովելու համար:


Մարդ կա, որ չգիտի որ Նիկոլին դատում են, ու հանկարծ մի ընտրատարածքում կազմակերված ընտրությունների արդյունքում պիտի իմանա, փաստորեն: 



> Ու նորից եմ ասում. չես կարող չընդունել, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների արդյունքում էր քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատ արձակումը: Եթե չես ընդունում, ուրեմն էդպես էլ չես հասկացել


Սաղ նպատակը, էլի փաստորեն, քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատելն ա: Սուրբ նպատակ ա, լուրջ եմ ասում: Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում որ մարդիկ նստում են: Նիկոլ դեպուտատ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ ապեր, կգաս միտինգի ու կսկսես ականջիս տակ խոսել, որ սաղ մուֆթա ա


*Հաստատ*, եթե միտիբգի ժամանակ պիտի հերթական պերերիվի մասին հայտարություն լինի: Միտինգ չի արդեն, գրաֆիկով քարոզ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Մարդ կա, որ չգիտի որ Նիկոլին դատում են, ու հանկարծ մի ընտրատարածքում կազմակերված ընտրությունների արդյունքում պիտի իմանա, փաստորեն:


Հա, տենց մարդիկ էլ կան, պատկերացրու:
Բայց հրապարակային հնչողություն չի նշանակում տեղեկացնել, որ էդ մարդուն դատում են  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, քո միակ ռեալ առաջարկը եղել ա գրոհի առաջարկը, որը ՀԱԿ-ը մերժելով մերժում ա: Բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ դու պահանջող ես, որտև երբ որ քեզ հարցրի, առաջին շարքում կլինե՞ս, ասացիր, որ որպես մտածող մարդ առաջին շարքում վտանգի կիզակետում չպիտի լինես, դրա համար ավելի ցածր մակարդակի մարդիկ կան: Ես դա համարում եմ խայտառակ վատ առաջարկ: ՀԱԿ-ն իր հնարավորությունների կարողություններում անում է, համաձայն չես, ապեր, մի համաձայնվի: Քեզ ոչ մեկը ոչ մասնակցել ա պարտադրում ոչ էլ ընդունել էդ ամեն ինչը  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, տենց մարդիկ էլ կան, պատկերացրու:


Դրան Բաղդադի շուկա: Մարդ կա մինչև հիմա չգիտի, որ Մարտի մեկ ա եղել, մարդ էլ կա պետական մակարդակով Ցեղասպանության հարցն ա ուզում պարզի ու հանձնաժողով ա ստեղծում: Մի հատ հանձնաժողով ա պետք բացել, որ հասարակության համար պարզի, դատում են Նիկոլին, թե՞ չեն դատում: Կարող ա տեղեն սանատորիայում ա: Ապեր, կակոյ հասրարական հնչեղություն, կակոյ ծիծաղ, ռժու նեմագու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, քո միակ ռեալ առաջարկը եղել ա գրոհի առաջարկը, որը ՀԱԿ-ը մերժելով մերժում ա:


Ատում եմ բռնությունը, չնայած գիտակցում եմ, որ որոշ ավստալոպիտեկներ ուժից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչի առաջ չեն ընկրկում: Իսկ առաջարկությունը միշտ վերաբերվել է ամեն ինչը բեյկոտելուն:

----------


## Chuk

> Դ*րան Բաղդադի շուկա:* Մարդ կա մինչև հիմա չգիտի, որ Մարտի մեկ ա եղել, մարդ էլ կա պետական մակարդակով Ցեղասպանության հարցն ա ուզում պարզի ու հանձնաժողով ա ստեղծում: Մի հատ հանձնաժողով ա պետք բացել, որ հասարակության համար պարզի, դատում են Նիկոլին, թե՞ չեն դատում: Կարող ա տեղեն սանատորիայում ա: Ապեր, կակոյ հասրարական հնչեղություն, կակոյ ծիծաղ, ռժու նեմագու:


Ղրկեցինք Բաղդադի շուկա, իսկ ես մի անգամ էլ եմ կրկնում, որ հասարակական հնչեղության տալ չի նշանակում չիմացողների տեղեկացնել, նշանակում է այդ պրոցեսը դարձնել հասարակության թիվ մեկ թեմա: Ու կարողանալ արձագանք ապահովել նաև Հայաստանից դուրս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ դու պահանջող ես, որտև երբ որ քեզ հարցրի, առաջին շարքում կլինե՞ս, ասացիր, որ որպես մտածող մարդ առաջին շարքում վտանգի կիզակետում չպիտի լինես, դրա համար ավելի ցածր մակարդակի մարդիկ կան: Ես դա համարում եմ խայտառակ վատ առաջարկ: ՀԱԿ-ն իր հնարավորությունների կարողություններում անում է, համաձայն չես, ապեր, մի համաձայնվի: Քեզ ոչ մեկը ոչ մասնակցել ա պարտադրում ոչ էլ ընդունել էդ ամեն ինչը


Կեսն էի կարդացել: Եթե տանում են բռնության, ուրեմն դրա համար կա զանգված, որը բացի դրանցի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի հասկանում: Դա արվում է, հենց այդ զանգվածի ու նրա անհասկանալի ժառանգների փրկության ու դաստիարակության համար: Է՞ս էիր ուզում լսել, ու սրա՞ն էիր հանգեցնում խոսակցությունը: Ստացար, ապեր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> որ հասարակական հնչեղության տալ չի նշանակում չիմացողների տեղեկացնել, նշանակում է այդ պրոցեսը դարձնել հասարակության թիվ մեկ թեմա: Ու կարողանալ արձագանք ապահովել նաև Հայաստանից դուրս:


Կեցցե հասրակական հնչեղությունը, որպես բոլոր տեսակի բարեփոխումների ու ժողովրդկան շարժումների գերագույն նպատակ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հետաքրքիրա բայց, ասենք Նիկոլը ընտրվեց պատգամավոր, քրեական գործը բնականաբար կշարունակվի ու հանկարծ եթե մեղադրական դատավճռի կայացնի դատարանը, դրա ուժով Նիկոլի պատգամավորական լիազորությունները կդադարեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ասացիր, որ որպես մտածող մարդ առաջին շարքում վտանգի կիզակետում չպիտի լինես,


Քանի չեմ մոռացել, ու գնամ մի կտոր հաց ուտեմ, մի բաժակ բան խմեմ: Կայֆավատ էսօր տոչնո: Boom-boom-pow baby .. 

Ի միջի այլոց, վտանգի կիազակետում չպետք լինեմ, ոչ միայն ես, այլնաև դու: Երկար մտածես, կհասկանաս թե ինչ եմ ի նկատի ունեցել, ու ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ, եթե առաջին անգամից չես հասկացել, ապեր:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի միջի այլոց, վտանգի կիազակետում չպետք լինեմ, ոչ միայն ես, այլնաև դու: Երկար մտածես, կհասկանաս թե ինչ եմ ի նկատի ունեցել, ու ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ, եթե առաջին անգամից չես հասկացել, ապեր:


Հասկացել եմ ու դա իմ համար անընդունելի ա:

Ասում եք Նիկոլը սիմվոլ ա:
Ճիշտ ա: Սիմվոլ ա:

Ու էսօր Նիկոլի դատավարության ժամանակ տարվող ակցիային մասնակցում ա նրան սիմվոլ համարող շատ քիչ մարդ: Այլ կերպ ասած ողջ հասարակությունն իր անգործությամբ ու զուտ պահանջատիրությամբ ՀԱԿ-ին ու Նիկոլին պարտադրում ա էսպիսի քայլերի գնալ: Եվ ուրեմն տվյալ պահին կարող եմ ասել.
Ամո՛թ հասարակությանը
Ամո՛թ Նիկոլին սիմվոլ համարող ու ոչինչ չանողներին 

հ.գ. Ծայրահեղակա՞ն եմ: Թեկուզ:
հ.գ.2. Ամոթանքն ինձ էլ էր վերաբերվում  :Wink: 
հ.գ.3. Հոգնեցրել են բոլոր տեսակի դատարկախոսությունները (դատարկախոսություն ասելով նկատի ունեմ խոսակցություններ, որոնք որևէ պրոցես կամ գործ չեն ենթադրում):

----------


## dvgray

Նիկոլը չպետք է հանձնվեր: Իրա էտ քայլով այնպիսի ճակատագրական սխալ քայլ է արել, որ չես հասկանում ինչպես վարվես: Գոնե մտովի: 
Իմ լրիվ սկզբունքներին դեմ քայլ է արել: Համարում եմ որ դա անընդունելի է, գնալ մտնել շակալների որջը ու սպասել քրիստոնեական վախճանին …

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլը չպետք է հանձնվեր: Իրա էտ քայլով այնպիսի ճակատագրական սխալ քայլ է արել, որ չես հասկանում ինչպես վարվես: Գոնե մտովի: 
> Իմ լրիվ սկզբունքներին դեմ քայլ է արել: Համարում եմ որ դա անընդունելի է, գնալ մտնել շակալների որջը ու սպասել քրիստոնեական վախճանին …


Դիվի, Նիկոլը բավական խելոք մարդ ա: Ու համարձակ: Կարծում եմ ինքն ավելի քան արժանացել ա նրան, որ մենք անկախ նրանից, թե էդ քայլ ինչքանով է մեր սկզբունքներին համապատասխան, հարգենք իրա որոշումը ու ռեալ տեսնենք, որ մարդը ամեն հնարավոր ձևն օգտագործում ա պայքարը շարունակելու համար:

----------


## dvgray

Նիկոլը շատ խելոք է: նունիսկ չափազանց խելոք: 
Ես հարգում եմ իր որոշում ընդունելու ցանկությունը և դրա իրականացումը: սակայն դա իմ համար անընդունելի որոշում է: ու եթե ինքը չի համարում որ սխալ է գործել, ապա ես ասելու բան չունեմ: իսկ եթե համարում է, իրականում պետք է մարդուն օգնել հաղթահարել սխալ որոշումից դուրս գալը:
…
խնդիրը այն է, որ դու համարում ես որ այժմ պետք է ակտիվ սատարել Նիկոլին: Բայց ինչպես՞: միակ ձևը, էն էլ ոնց որ թե միայն տեսականը՝ դա բանտի վրա զինված հարձակում է: Ֆիդայական -ազատագրական պայքարը: Մեր թշնամին ներքին է: եվ մեր սվինները պետք է ուղղված լինեն նրա դեմ: հերիք է սուր ճոճենք հողմաղացների դեմ

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլը շատ խելոք է: նունիսկ չափազանց խելոք: 
> Ես հարգում եմ իր որոշում ընդունելու ցանկությունը և դրա իրականացումը: սակայն դա իմ համար անընդունելի որոշում է: ու եթե ինքը չի համարում որ սխալ է գործել, ապա ես ասելու բան չունեմ: իսկ եթե համարում է, իրականում պետք է մարդուն օգնել հաղթահարել սխալ որոշումից դուրս գալը:
> …
> խնդիրը այն է, որ դու համարում ես որ այժմ պետք է ակտիվ սատարել Նիկոլին: Բայց ինչպես՞: միակ ձևը, էն էլ ոնց որ թե միայն տեսականը՝ դա բանտի վրա զինված հարձակում է: Ֆիդայական -ազատագրական պայքարը: Մեր թշնամին ներքին է: եվ մեր սվինները պետք է ուղղված լինեն նրա դեմ: հերիք է սուր ճոճենք հողմաղացների դեմ


Ո՛չ: Միակ ձևը չի:
Ձևերից մեկը Նիկոլն ինքը մատնանշեց, դա ԱԺ ընտրություններում իրեն ակտիվ սատարելն է: Նիկոլը խնդիրը իր նստած լինել կամ ազատության մեջ գտնվելը չի համարում, ինքը խնդիրն ուրիշ հարթությունում է տեսնում, ու անձամբ ես իրան այնքան հարգում եմ, որ և իր որոշումն եմ ի գիտություն ընդունում, համ էլ ուզում եմ իր բոլոր առաջարկած սցենարներում աջակցել:

Ու ի վերջո եթե դու համարում ես, որ դա սխալ որոշում է, հասկանանք, որ դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա է ճշմարտությունը: Ի վերջո մեկը ես ավելի հակված եմ վստահել Նիկոլի վերլուծություններին, այլ ոչ թե քո (դա չի նշանակում անտեսել քոնը, չունենալ սեփականը): Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ Նիկոլն առավել քան ցույց է տվել իր փայլուն վերլուծական միտքն ու ճիշտ որոշումներ ընդունելու կարողությունը, և եթե այս անգամ այդ որոշումը քո մտացածին չի բռնել, դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում:

----------


## dvgray

> եթե այս անգամ այդ որոշումը քո մտացածին չի բռնել, դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում:


իհարկե : ընդանուր առմամբ դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում /կամ իր նշանակությամբ ձգտում է ոչնչի- ասել է զրոի /:
…
հարց
ինչու՞ հրաժարվեց Սուքիասյանւը մանդատից: 
…
եթե … եթե դու համարում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կուսակցություն չի, ապա էլ ինչ է՞: եթե կուսակցություն է, ապա ո՞նց հասկանալ: կա՞ արդյոք կուսակցական տակտիկա ու ստրատեգիա: թե՞ ամեն ինչ կախված ա նրանից, թե ինչ որ մեկը առավորտ որ ոտքից ա ելնելու անկողինից

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այս ընտրությունների բերած օգուտներից մեկը Նիկոլի ստացած ձայներն են լինելու: Խիստ կարևոր է, որ երբ մի մարդու իշխանությունը դատում է հրապարակային անկարգությունների կազմակերպելու համար (իբր), ժողովրդի մի զգալի հատված գնա ու նրան ձայն տա, դրանով իսկ ցույց տալով, որ ինքը՝ ժողովուրդը, մարտի 1-ի խաղաղ ցույցին մասնակիցը համաձայն չի այդ որոշման հետ: Ու այս համատեքստում կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է մեծ քանակությամբ մարդկանց «համոզել» մասնակցել ընտրությանը, որտեղ ոչ այնքան կարևոր է վերջնական արդյունքը՝ Նիկոլի պատգամավոր դառնալ-չդառնալը, այլ էդ ամբողջ պրոցեսը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է հուսահատվածներին, ապա այդպիսիք ոնց եղել են, այնպես էլ կշարունակեն լինել:


Չուկ ջան, փաստորեն ինքդ խոստովանում ես, որ այս ընտրություններին մասնակցելու նպատակը թե իշխանությունների և թե ընդդիմության համար շոու է՝ մի ֆարս, որը իշխանությունների համար նպատակ ունի ցույց տալ, որ երկրում իբր թե ընտրություններ կան, սահմանադրություն կա, բլա բլա բլա, իսկ ընդդիմության համար նպատակ ունի ընդհամենը աժիոտաժ առաջացնելու ու ժողովրդին ցույց տալու, որ դեռ ընդդիմություն կա, ՀԱԿ-ը չի մեռել: Ապեր ժողովուրդը ամեն հերթական ընտրությանը մասնակցելով ու կոտրվելով դառնում է փալաս, վախկոտ մի ամբոխ, որը հաջորդ նախագահական ընտրություններում ինձ թվում է տնից դուրս չի գալու:
Ինչ վերաբերում է բաներ առաջարկելուն, ապա ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից գարնանը հայտարարված  «հուժկու դադարը» ահագին քննադատվեց, որի այլըտրանքը քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության շարժում սկսելն էր, որը չարվեց, պարզաբանվելով թե իբր իշխանություններին շատ չնեղենք, որ դրսերում էլ շատ չնեղեն, որ «չերեսչուր» զիջումների չգնան Ղարաբաղի հարցում: Յանի որ էս իշխանությունները, որ սաղիս վրա թքած ունեն, ու որ մեր իրավունքները էս երկրում որոշում են ապօրինի զավակները իրենց իսկ շահերից ելնելով, քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի Ղարաբաղի հարցը, թքած, թող ամբողջությամբ նվիրեն Ադրբեջանին :Dntknw:  Մի խոսքով վերջին երկու տարվա մեջ էս ժողովուրդը էնքան անհեթեթ կտեր կերավ, որ լրիվ կորցրել է իրականության զգացումը, մարդա իր փայ հացի խնդիր լուծելով յոլա են գնում թքած ունենալով ԲՈԼՈՐ պետական խնդիրների վրա: Պլուտոկրատիան ջախջախիչ հաղթանակ է տարել Հայաստանում:

----------

Տրիբուն (01.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*dvgray, Վիշապ, Տրիբուն,*
ձանձրալի է նույն բաներն անընդհատ կրկնելը, մեկ է դուք ձերը առաջ եք քշելու, առանց փորձելու հասկանալ թե դիմացինն ինչ է ասում: Դրա համար կսահմանափակվեմ ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունը նորից մեջբերելով.

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, երկրում իրավիճակը շտկելու միակ ձեւը հայտարարել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, արտահերթ նախագահական ու խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները։ Ըստ այդմ՝ Կոնգրեսը որոշում էր կայացրել չմասնակցել Աժ թափուր մնացած մեծամասնական տեղերի համար մասնական ընտրություններին և չպաշտպանել որևէ թեկնածուի՝* բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի, եթե այդ կերպ հնարավոր է վերականգնել քաղբանտարկյալների ոտնահարված իրավունքները*։

Ապօրինաբար կալանքի տակ պահվող Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, որի գործը գտնվում է դատաքննության փուլում, որոշում է ընդունել առաջադրվել թիվ 10 թափուր մնացած ընտրատարածքում։ *Կոնգրեսը, հենվելով նախապես կայացրած իր որոշման վրա, այս հնարավորությունը գնահատում է որպես քաղբանտարկյալի ոտնահարված իրավունքների վերականգնման գործիք։ Նրա առաջադրմամբ հնարավոր է բազմապատիկ ընդլայնել պայքարի այդ ճակատը՝ լայն հասարակության ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելով քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատուների հարցերը, ինչպես նաև, ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների ու սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման և այսօր առկա բազմաթիվ այլ խնդիրներ*։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ պաշտպանելու է «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին որպես ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու և ամեն ինչ անելու է նրա հաղթանակի համար։
Մենք կոչ ենք անում մեր բոլոր համախոհներին ու համակիրներին՝ ակտիվորեն ներգրավվել այս գործին՝ այն դարձնելով մեր պայքարի կարևոր ու արդյունավետ փուլերից մեկը
Մնացածը դատողությունները, սխալ, ճիշտ, անիմաստ, իմաստավոր, դատարկ, լիքը, խորը, ծանծաղ և այլն, ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է:

Այս պահին ունենք իրողություն. Փաշինյանն առաջադրվել է:
Դու՞ք ձեզ համարում եք պայքարի մասնակից, ուրեմն ընտրեք, մասնակցելու՞ եք պրոցեսին, թե՞ ոչ: Իսկ էս անիմաստ խոսակցություններն անձամբ ինձ հոգնեցրել են: Ամեն անգամ ՀԱԿ քաղաքացիների հետ հանդիպումներին անպայման 70-80 տարեկան պապիկներ գալիս են, որոնք նույն ձեր ասածներն ասում ու գնում են: Այլ կերպ ասած էդ ձեր տեսակետը վաղուց գիտեմ ու վաղուց մերժել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Bujak2012

Հարգանքներս քննարկման մասնակիցներին:  Չուկ ջան, ենթադրենք վաղը Ս.Ս-ն հրաժարական տվեց: Ինչ կկատարվի ՀՀ-ում… Սահմանված ժամկետում կնշանակվեն նոր ընտրություններ: Ընդիմությունը՝ կեղծ թէ իսկական, միասնական թեկնածու չի կարողանալու առաջադրել (ինչպես միշտ): Օլիգարխները և նրանց սափրագլուխները կարծես թէ դեռևս չեն վերացել Հայաստանից: Ինրպիսի ընտրություններ կլինեն Հայաստանում: 2008 փետրվաևի 19-ի և 2009 մայիսի 31-ի ընտրությունների «հերոսներ»-ից ոչ ոք չի պատժվել: Ստեղ կարևորը էն չի, որ չեն դատվել (ՀՀ-ում տրիող մթնոլորտում իրավական գնահատական սպասելը ծիծաղելի կլիներ), կարևորը էնա, որ դրանցից ոչ մեկին չէն բռնել էնքան ծեծել, որ մյուս անգամ մտքներով չանցնի մարդկանց առևանգեն, կանաց ծեծեն և այլն: Ի վերջո ամբողջ Հայաստանում դրանք մի 2000-3000 հատ են, ու էս տարի ու կեսում, լավ կազմակերպված լինելու դեպքում, դրանց կարելի էր բոլորին սատկացնել, նկատի ունեմ շան ծեծ տալ: Բայց չի արվել, ու քանի դրանք անպատիժ են մնում, մեր բոլոր ընտրությունները անցնելու են նույն ձևով: Չուկ ջան մի շատ կարևոր բան դու հաշվի չես առնում, դրանք ոչ տերտ են կարդում, ոչ ինտերնետ են մտնում, նույնիսկ իրանց հայլուրը չեն նայում: Դրանց գլուխը միայն ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդարով կարաս մի բան լցնել, դրնք ուժի առաջ են խոնհարվում: Մնացածը նմանա կռվից հետո բռունցք ճոճելու:   չպետքա թողնել ընտրությունները կեղծվեն ցանկացած գնով, նույնիսկ ուժի: Դժբախտաբար մինչև օրս գործում է՝ հաղթողին չեն դատում սկզբունքը, ուրեմն պետքա խաղալ էդ կանոններով:

----------

dvgray (01.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Bujak2012*,
Գուցե և ժամանակ գտնեմ այս ծավալուն քննարկման մեջ մտնելու ու նույն բաները հազարերորդ անգամ կրկնելու համար, բայց միայն ու միայն համապատասխան թեմայում: Այս թեմայում քննարկվում է 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում սպասվելիք պատգամավորական ընտրությունները, ու մասնավորապես ինձ հետաքրքրում է, այդ համատեքստում, Փաշինյանի առաջադրվելը, դրա լուծելիք խնդիրները, որոնց մասին ներկայումս ևս ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, քանզի ինչ պետք է, ասվել է: Իսկ թե Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը Վասակ Մամիկոնյանից ինչով է լավը կարելի է քննարկել համապատասխան թեմայում, բերելով երկու տեսակետների հիմնավորումները  :Hi:

----------


## dvgray

Նիկոլը երբ որ հանձնվեց, նա հույս ուներ, կամ նրան հույս էին տվել, որ ոնց է լինի շուտով կազատվես: Հիմա, երբ նա փորձում է այլ ճանապարհներով դուրս գալ, նշանակում է նա տեսնում է /ՀԱԿ-ն էլ հետը/ որ իշխանափոխություն չի լինելու, գոնե մոտիկ ապագայում:
Հարցս մնացել է պդում կախված: 
*Ինչու՞ հրաժարվեց մանդատից Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը, որի ընտրատարածքում այժմ Նիկոլն է առաջադրվում: Ինչու՞ Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը որպես քաղբանտարկյան բանտում չէ, այլ ազատության մեջ է: Ինչ՞ տորգ է գնացել իր ու Սերժի միջև: Ու երբվանից՞ է այդ տորգը համարվել կայացած*

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլը երբ որ հանձնվեց, նա հույս ուներ, կամ նրան հույս էին տվել, որ ոնց է լինի շուտով կազատվես:


Նիկոլը երբևէ սին հույսեր չի ունեցել իր ազատվելու մասին, պետք չէ սեփական մակերեսային վերլուծությունը որպես հիմք ներկայացնել: Նիկոլը ընդհատակում լինելու ողջ ընթացքում ասել է, որ երբ պահը գա, պայքարը շարունակելու է բանտում՝ հանձնվելով: Հանձնվելու ժամանակ հստակ ասել է, որ ինքը գիտի,  որ իր վրա համաներումը չի տարածվում ու հստակ ձևակերպել է իր հանձնվելու պատճառները:

Հիմա եթե քեզ հաճելի է պարզի ու ակնհայտի տակ այլ երևույթներ փնտրել, ապա բարի երթ: Ուղղակի դա չի տարբերվում մեր բակի տատիկ-պապիկների խոսակցության մակարդակից, ներիր իհարկե:

հ.գ. Թե Սուքիասյանը ինչու է ազատության մեջ, բազում վարկածներ կան ու կարելի է համապատասխան թեմայում քննարկել: Իսկ իր հրաժարականի պատճառը ինքը հստակ շարադրել է:

----------


## Bujak2012

Չուկ ջան, Վասակը և Վարդանը իմ գրածի հետ կապ չունեն: Ես գրել եմ թէ ինչ պետքա արվի, որ Նիկոլը և ոչ միայն Նիկոլը, այլև ժողովուրդը հաղթի  10-րդ ընտրատարածքում: Ավելի մանրամասն: Պետքա կազմվի էն անասուններ ցուցակը, ովքեր 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում ընտրախախտումներ են անում, մարդկանց են ահաբեկոմ, ծեծում, լցոնումներ կատարում և այլն (դրանք հիմնականում միշտ նույն «մարդիկ» են )ու մինչև ընտրությունների օրը դրանց ոտքերը ջարդվի, որ ընտրությունների օրը դրանք ըսկի ընտրատարածքում չհայտնվեն ու վերջ, կունենանք նորմալ ընտրություն և կարիք չի լինի հետո միտինգ անել, բողոքել, թող էս անգամ էլ իրանք բողոքեն:Եթե իմ ասածները չարվի կստացվի ինչպես միշտ:

----------


## Chuk

> մինչև ընտրությունների օրը դրանց ոտքերը ջարդվի


Մենք անօրինական դաշտում չենք գործում:

ՀԱԿ-ը մշտապես նման բաներին դեմ է եղել ու շարունակում է դեմ լինել:

----------


## dvgray

> Մենք անօրինական դաշտում չենք գործում:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ը մշտապես նման բաներին դեմ է եղել ու շարունակում է դեմ լինել:


Չուկ, եթե էս ԱԺ-ն վաղը սահմանադրությունը փոխի ու  օրենք ընդունի, որ ընտրությունները այլևս ՀՀ-ում չեն լինելու, Սերժն էլ ցմահ թագավոր է ժառանգականության իրավունքով, իսկ ժողովուրդն էլ իրա սեփականությունն է, դուք էլի եք ենթարկվելու օրենքին՞

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, եթե էս ԱԺ-ն վաղը սահմանադրությունը փոխի ու  օրենք ընդունի, որ ընտրությունները այլևս ՀՀ-ում չեն լինելու, Սերժն էլ ցմահ թագավոր է ժառանգականության իրավունքով, իսկ ժողովուրդն էլ իրա սեփականությունն է, դուք էլի եք ենթարկվելու օրենքին՞


Ոչ, սահմանադրության ընձեռած մեթոդներով ընդվզելու ենք, ինչն էլ անում ենք արդեն 2 տարի շարունակ: Ու ցանկացած նման պրոցես ի վերջո բերում է հաղթանակի: Ցանկացած նման պրոցեսի ժամանակ լինում են ձեր նման մարդիկ, ովքեր չեն հասկանում, թե ոնց կարող է սա բերել հաղթանակի, ուզած նման պրոցեսի ժամանակ լինում են ահեղ կոչեր անողներ (Գրավենք, ջարդենք, հերձենք, թափենք, ի վերջո էլ որպես կանոն պարզվում է, որ եթե նման ըմբոստացում է լինում, նման կոչեր անողները մարդա մի անկյուն գտնում ու սսկվում են): Էնպես որ էս ամեն ինչը, ներառյալ ձեր ընդվզումներն ու չհասկանալները լրիվ նորմալ են  :Smile: 

Բայց կրկին պահանջում եմ թեմայից չշեղվել:

----------


## dvgray

սա թեմայի շրջանակում է: ես կասեի կենտրոնում: Ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչպես՞ կարելի է հերթական անգամ "գնալ" էսպես կոչված "ընտրությունների", երբ ընտրական իրավիճակի ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի եղել: ինչ՞ է փոխվել- էլ չեն լցոնելու՞ խաբելու՞ կեղծելու՞: ինչ՞ է փոխվել: 
եթե ոչինչ, ապա սա նմանվում է թելեշոուի հերթական սերիային, որը բոլորին /հանդիսատեսին/ արդեն ձանձրացրել ու հոգնացրել է: 
իսկ թե "ջարդել ու կոտորելուց" ով որ "ծակն" է մտել, արի ստեղ չընդարձակենք: Կարող է պարզվի թե չէ, որ ծակ մտնողները այսօր առաջին շարքերում են կանգնած : Խչոի "ծակը" վկա

----------

Տրիբուն (01.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

dvgray, հերթական անգամ հղում եմ անում ՀԱԿ հայտարարության վրա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ինչպեսին, ապա դա անելու են կամ փորձելու են անել ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստները, իրենց առողջության հաշվին: Քաղաքացիներից պահանջվելու է մասնակցել ընտրություններից: Բայց նորից ու նորից կրկնում եմ, որ այս պրոցեսում այնքան կարևոր չէ հաղթանակը, որքան բուն պրոցեսը, հասարակական հնչեղությունը: Ու հերիք եղավ նույն բանը միլիոն անգամ կրկնել տաք:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray, հերթական անգամ հղում եմ անում ՀԱԿ հայտարարության վրա:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ինչպեսին, ապա դա անելու են կամ փորձելու են անել ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստները, իրենց առողջության հաշվին: Քաղաքացիներից պահանջվելու է մասնակցել ընտրություններից: Բայց նորից ու նորից կրկնում եմ, որ այս պրոցեսում այնքան կարևոր չէ հաղթանակը, որքան բուն պրոցեսը, հասարակական հնչեղությունը: Ու հերիք եղավ նույն բանը միլիոն անգամ կրկնել տաք:


Չում, արի մի հարց էլ տամ ու վսյո  :Smile: 
ինչի՞ համար է *դա կարևոր*: էտ կարևոր բանից մի քանի ամիս առաջ կարծեմ եղավ արդեն չէ՞: Ի՞նչ եղավ հետո, որն՞ էր դրա կարևոր արդյունքը:  Կխնդրեի մենակ հնարավորինս դեկլարատիվ բաներ ասելուց զատ նաև գործնական, "հողի" վրայի արդյունքներից  պատմես: իսկ որ արդյունքները "միանգամից չեն երևում", ու մի 1000 տարի հետո դրանք կերևան, դա բոլոր "քաղքական" գործիչներն էլ ասել են իրենց "ակցիաների" ժամանկան , սկսած մարքսիստից մինչև գեղամյան…

----------


## Chuk

> Չում, արի մի հարց էլ տամ ու վսյո 
> ինչի՞ համար է *դա կարևոր*: էտ կարևոր բանից մի քանի ամիս առաջ կարծեմ եղավ արդեն չէ՞: Ի՞նչ եղավ հետո, որն՞ էր դրա կարևոր արդյունքը:  Կխնդրեի մենակ հնարավորինս դեկլարատիվ բաներ ասելուց զատ նաև գործնական, "հողի" վրայի արդյունքներից  պատմես: իսկ որ արդյունքները "միանգամից չեն երևում", ու մի 1000 տարի հետո դրանք կերևան, դա բոլոր "քաղքական" գործիչներն էլ ասել են իրենց "ակցիաների" ժամանկան , սկսած մարքսիստից մինչև գեղամյան…


Չու*մ*ը դու ես  :Angry2:   :LOL: 

Եթե բարեհաճեիր կարդալ դիմացինիդ ասածները, այս հարցը չէիր տա, որտև առնվազն մեկ օգուտ հենց էս թեմայում գրել եմ: Չեմ զլանում, նորից եմ կրկնում. եթե մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել, որ քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատ արձակումը այդ ընտրությունների ու դրանց բերած հնչեղության արդյունք էր, ապա ցավում եմ:

----------


## Bujak2012

Չուկ ջան քո էմոցիաներով ստիպում ես գրել բաներ, որոնք շատերի կողմից կընկալվեն, որպես սրբսպղծություն: Եղբայր էդ քաղկալանավորները և մարտի 1-ի 10 զոհերը, 2008թ  փետրվարի 19 ընտրության հետևանքները չեն՞: Եթե պիտի զոհեր լինոյին ավելի ճիշտ չեր էդ մարդիկ զոհվեին  փետրվարի 19--ին, ու չլիներ ընտրությունների էդ արդյունքը, րլիներ մարտի 1--ը:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան քո էմոցիաներով ստիպում ես գրել բաներ, որոնք շատերի կողմից կընկալվեն, որպես սրբսպղծություն: Եղբայր էդ քաղկալանավորները և մարտի 1-ի 10 զոհերը, 2008թ  փետրվարի 19 ընտրության հետևանքները չեն՞: Եթե պիտի զոհեր լինոյին ավելի ճիշտ չեր էդ մարդիկ զոհվեին  փետրվարի 19--ին, ու չլիներ ընտրությունների էդ արդյունքը, րլիներ մարտի 1--ը:


Չէ, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ որ էդ մարդիկ չզոհվեին: Խնդրում եմ այս սադրիչ անիմաստ բաներից զերծ մնալ:

----------


## Bujak2012

Չէ, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ որ էդ մարդիկ չզոհվեին: Խնդրում եմ այս սադրիչ անիմաստ բաներից զերծ մնալ:
Չուկ ջան էդ սադրիչ բառից չեմ վիրավորվում, որովհետև 1988թ մի 500.000 մարդ գոռոմ էին լենին, պարտիա, գորբաչով, մի  50-100 հոգի էլ գռում էինք ԱՆ--ԿԱ--ԽՈՒ--ԹՅՈՒՆ, ու մեզ կողքից շատերը ասում էին սադրիչներ: Իսկ ինչ մնումա մարդկամց զոհվելուն…ավելի լավ կլիներ 7000 զոհ չտայինք՝ Ղարաբաղը մերը լիներ…Մի մոռացիր, էն ժամանակ պայքարում էինք սովետի դեմ, հիմա էլ պայքարում ենք սովետի շարունակություն/ ԿԳԲական իշխանության դեմ:

----------

dvgray (01.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Չուկ ջան, Վասակը և Վարդանը իմ գրածի հետ կապ չունեն: Ես գրել եմ թէ ինչ պետքա արվի, որ Նիկոլը և ոչ միայն Նիկոլը, այլև ժողովուրդը հաղթի  10-րդ ընտրատարածքում: Ավելի մանրամասն: Պետքա կազմվի էն անասուններ ցուցակը, ովքեր 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում ընտրախախտումներ են անում, մարդկանց են ահաբեկոմ, ծեծում, լցոնումներ կատարում և այլն (դրանք հիմնականում միշտ նույն «մարդիկ» են )ու մինչև ընտրությունների օրը դրանց ոտքերը ջարդվի, որ ընտրությունների օրը դրանք ըսկի ընտրատարածքում չհայտնվեն ու վերջ, կունենանք նորմալ ընտրություն և կարիք չի լինի հետո միտինգ անել, բողոքել, թող էս անգամ էլ իրանք բողոքեն:Եթե իմ ասածները չարվի կստացվի ինչպես միշտ:


Բուժակ ջան, լավ բաներ ես ասում, բայց, ըստ իս, փոքր-ինչ անիրական: Դրանց գլուխը որ ջարդվի, փոխարինողներ կգտնվեն, փոխարինողներին նույնպես կփոխարինեն, իսկ այդ ռեսուրսն ու հնարավորությունը ՀԱԿ-ը չունի, ոչ ոք չունի, նման ուժ, բռնի, բառիս բուն իմաստով՝ ուժ, ունի միայն իշպանությունը: Ընդդիմության ուժը, խոսքս ամեն տեսակի ուժին է վերաբերում, դա ժողովուրդն է, ով ի վիճակի չի մինչ ընտրությունները գնալ ու ինչ-որ մարդկանց, կամ մարդանման ինչ-որ արարածների գլուխ ջարդելու: Եթե կարծում ես, որ դ հնարավոր է, խնդրում եմ՝ մոտավոր նկարագրիր մի հավանական սցենար, թե դա ինչպես պետք է արվի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, երկրում իրավիճակը շտկելու միակ ձեւը հայտարարել է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, արտահերթ նախագահական ու խորհրդարանական ընտրությունները։ Ըստ այդմ՝ Կոնգրեսը որոշում էր կայացրել չմասնակցել Աժ թափուր մնացած մեծամասնական տեղերի համար մասնական ընտրություններին և չպաշտպանել որևէ թեկնածուի՝ բացառությամբ այն դեպքերի, եթե այդ կերպ հնարավոր է վերականգնել քաղբանտարկյալների ոտնահարված իրավունքները։
> 
> Ապօրինաբար կալանքի տակ պահվող Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, որի գործը գտնվում է դատաքննության փուլում, որոշում է ընդունել առաջադրվել թիվ 10 թափուր մնացած ընտրատարածքում։ Կոնգրեսը, հենվելով նախապես կայացրած իր որոշման վրա, այս հնարավորությունը գնահատում է որպես քաղբանտարկյալի ոտնահարված իրավունքների վերականգնման գործիք։ Նրա առաջադրմամբ հնարավոր է բազմապատիկ ընդլայնել պայքարի այդ ճակատը՝ լայն հասարակության ուշադրության կենտրոնում պահելով քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակման, մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատուների հարցերը, ինչպես նաև, ժողովրդավարական ազատությունների ու սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման և այսօր առկա բազմաթիվ այլ խնդիրներ։


Չուկ ջան, ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունները մենք էլ ենք կարողանում կարդալ: Լավ մենակ իմ անունից գրեմ - ես էլ կարողանում կարդալ: Սկզբունքորեն էս մի տարի ա մենակ դրանով էլ զբաղված ենք` ՀԱԿ հայտարարություններն ենք կարդում: Ու լավ կանենք էնքան էլ չհենվենք ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունների վրա, քանի որ, ցավոք սրտի, նույն ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունների բովանդակությունն ու տրամաբանությունը բավականին հակասական է, ու ժամանակի ընթացքում ենթարկվում է տարաբնույթ փոփոխությունների: Չեմ զբաղվում հիմա ՀԱԿ նախկին հայտարարությունները մեջբերելով տարբեր տեսակի թեժ գարուն-աշունների, ինշխանափոխության, Երևանի ընտրությունների ժամանակ ձայները պաշտպանելու ու մինչև վերջ գնալու մասին, քանի որ ինքս էլ բացի ՀԱԿ-ից էս պահին ուրիշ ոչ մի ռեալ ընդդիմություն չեմ տեսնում, ու էլի ցավոք սրտի; 

Բայց կոնկրետ էս հայտարարության պահով,  ինձ մի բան բացատրի - էտ երբվանից ընտրական գործընթացը` ժողովրդի կամարտահայտության հիմնական գործիքը, դարձավ քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատելու գործիք?? Իշխանությունները քիչ են բռնաբարել ընտրությունների գաղափարը, հիմա էլ ՀԱԿ-ն ա դրանով զբաղված ?? Ես ուզում եմ գնալ ընտրությունների, ու իմ կամքը արտահայտել, թե ում եմ ուզում տեսնել ասենք Աժ-ում: Չեմ ուզում քաղբանտարկայլ ազատել, հատկապես եթե աչքիս առաջ քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատելու այլ գործքիների էլ ա տիրապետում ՀԱԿ-ը; ԴիՎի ասած Խչոյի դեպքը: Ապեր, եթե ամբողջգործընթացը, ՀԱԿ ընտրություններին մասնակցելը նրա համար է, որ Նիկոլը դուրս գա, փառք ու պատիվ ՀԱԿ-ին, թող գրանցի Նիկոլին թեկնածում ու ինչ-որ իրավական շիլաշփոթ բացատրություններով թող Նիկոլին հանի; Մենք` հասարակ ժողովուրդս, ինչ գործ ունենք դրա մեջ??

----------

davidus (01.11.2009), Շինարար (02.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Տրիբուն* ձյա,  եթե դու էս պահին հրաժարվում ես հասկանալ, թե Նիկոլի ու մյուս քաղբանտարկյալների ազատությանը հասնելը ժողովրդի համար ու ժողովրդավարության հաստատման ճանապարհին ինչ կարևոր քայլ ա, ապա ես ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ:

*Բուժակ*, ես ուղղակի հոգնել եմ նույն բաները մինչև վերջ կրկնելուց, բայց փորձեմ կարճ ասել. եթե նախագահական ընտրություններին մենք քո ասածով մարդ սպանեինք ու սպանվեինք, էսօր ունենալու էինք անօրեն երկիր՝ առանց ընդդիմության: Անկախ նրանից, թե էդ ճակատամարտում ով կհաղթեր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, եթե դու էս պահին հրաժարվում ես հասկանալ, թե Նիկոլի ու մյուս քաղբանտարկյալների ազատությանը հասնելը ժողովրդի համար ու ժողովրդավարության հաստատման ճանապարհին ինչ կարևոր քայլ ա, ապա ես ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ:


Չուկ ջան, եթե դու չես հասկանում, որ Նիկոլն ու մյուս քաղբանտարկյալները անհատներ են, որոնք իրենց քայլերի վերաբերյալ իրենք են որոշումներ ընդունում ու գնում են որոշակի ռիսկի, քանի որ հայտարարել են, որ իրենք շարժման առաջնորդներ են, իսկ ընտրությունները ժողովրդավարության առանցքային ինստիտուտներից մեկն է, ապա ես էլ ոչինչ չունեմ ավելացնելու:

Հիմա էս ընտրությունների արդյունքում ասենք ՆԻկոլը հայտնվում է ազատռության մեջ, իսկ ընտրության գաղափարը վերջնականապես բռնաբարվում է ու վերածվում է ֆարսի, քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունի այդ ժողովրդավարությունը ??

----------


## Rammer

> Բայց կոնկրետ էս հայտարարության պահով, ինձ մի բան բացատրի - էտ երբվանից ընտրական գործընթացը` ժողովրդի կամարտահայտության հիմնական գործիքը, դարձավ քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատելու գործիք?? Իշխանությունները քիչ են բռնաբարել ընտրությունների գաղափարը, հիմա էլ ՀԱԿ-ն ա դրանով զբաղված ?? Ես ուզում եմ գնալ ընտրությունների, ու իմ կամքը արտահայտել, թե ում եմ ուզում տեսնել ասենք Աժ-ում: Չեմ ուզում քաղբանտարկայլ ազատել, հատկապես եթե աչքիս առաջ քաղբանտարկյալներին ազատելու այլ գործքիների էլ ա տիրապետում ՀԱԿ-ը; ԴիՎի ասած Խչոյի դեպքը: Ապեր, եթե ամբողջգործընթացը, ՀԱԿ ընտրություններին մասնակցելը նրա համար է, որ Նիկոլը դուրս գա, փառք ու պատիվ ՀԱԿ-ին, թող գրանցի Նիկոլին թեկնածում ու ինչ-որ իրավական շիլաշփոթ բացատրություններով թող Նիկոլին հանի; Մենք` հասարակ ժողովուրդս, ինչ գործ ունենք դրա մեջ??



Տրիբուն  ջան  Հայաստանում տիրող ղեկավարման համակարգը, գործող քաղաքական ռեժիմը քեզ թույլ չի տալիս քո կամքը ուղղակի հանգիստ գնաս և արտահայտես: Դու և ցանկացածը պետք է պայքարի դրա համար:  Բայց կոնկրետ այս ընտրություններում խնդիր չի դրված ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարության կողմից ապահովել օրինական ընտրություններ, ավելի կոնկրետ ապահովել իմ քո և մյուսնների կամքի արտահայտությունը `ընտրությունը, որի միջոցով Նիկոլը կդառնա պատգամավոր: 
ՀԱԿ-ը կոնկրետ խնդիր է դրել օգտագրոծելով այս ընտրական պրոցեսը ազատել Նիկոլին: Խնդրում եմ սա ֆիքսենք: Եվ եթե սա տեղի ունենա ուրեմն ՀԱԿ-ը հաղթել է…
Ապեր քաջ ծանոթ լինելով մեր իրավական համակարգին ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես որ այդ դաշտում այս հարցը լուծվող չի…Խնդիր զուտ քաղաքական է: Հիմա որն է ժողովրդի մասնակցությունը:
Սխեման հետևյալն է : Քաղաքացիական ակտիվության, տարբեր դիտորդնների, լրագողնների միջոցով ստիպում ես իշխանություններին իրենց պատգամավորին անկացնելու համար դիմել հակաժողովրդրավարական, հակասահմանադրական, հակաօրինակ աղաղակող քայլերի: Հավաքվում են այդ փաստերը և դա դառնում է մի մեծ պռոբլեմ իշխանությունների համար: Այսիքնն ընդիմությունը ձեռք է բերում մի կարևոր խաղաքարտ: Եվ իշխանությունը այդ խաղաքարտի գինը չվճարի ուրեմն հաշիվը կպահանջի արդեն ոչ թե ընդիմությունը այլ արտքաին ուժերը: Իշխանությւոնը ևս հասկանւոմ է որ եթե այդ հարցը ներսում չլուծվի , դրսում ավելի վատ  է լուծվելու ու հաստատ լուծվելու…դրա համար տեղի է ունենում պարզ ու հասարակ քաղաքական “բլոտ”, որի արդյունքում ազատվելու է Նիկոլը: Ապեր սա շատ լավ քաղաքական սխեմա է, որի մեջ ամենակարևոր դերը վերապահված է ժողովրդին: Այսինքն եթե մենք չգնանք ընտրութույնների արդյունքում էլի անցնելու է իշխանական թեկնածուն, բայց ընդիոմթւյուն ոչինչ չի շահում, ինչպես նաև այն դեպքում եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ընդհանարպես չմասնակցեր այս ընտրութւոններին:  Եվ հասարակություն և միջազգային հնարությունը ներկայացվում է իբրև իդելական դեմոկրատակն ընտրություններ:
Որտեղ են համընկնում քո և ՀԱԿ-ի շահերը?
Դու ինչ տարբերակ էլ առաջարկես իշխանափոխություն դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն: Քաղաքացիական ակտիվություն ապահովելու համար անհրաժշտ են շատ գործոնները, դրանցից կարևորը այն քաղ գործիչնները են ովքեր կարող են ակտիվանցել  և ազդել մարդկանց վրա : Նիկոլը այդ առումով շատ կարևոր է ռեսուրս է: Այսինքն ցանկացած ընդիմադիր մարդու համար պետք է որ կարոևր լինի Նիկոլի ազատության մեջ լինել:Եվ նա ով գտնում է որ անելիք չունի այս գործընթացում ուրեմն անտարբեր է կամ դեմ որ Նիկոլը լինի ազատության մեջ:

----------

Chuk (02.11.2009), Kuk (02.11.2009), Norton (02.11.2009), Հայկօ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Հիմա էս ընտրությունների արդյունքում ասենք ՆԻկոլը հայտնվում է ազատռության մեջ, իսկ ընտրության գաղափարը վերջնականապես բռնաբարվում է ու վերածվում է ֆարսի, քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունի այդ ժողովրդավարությունը ??


Ապեր քո ասածից ընենց ա ստացվում որ Նիկոլի ազատվելն ա բռնաբարվելու ընտրության գաղափարը...Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը չմասնացկի ընտրական համակարգը կույսա դառնալու?
Ապեր արի պռգմատիկ լինենք էլի...Ցանկացած դեպում ընտրությւոնները բռնաբարվելու են ու անցնելու է իշխանական թեկանծուն: Հիմա  մենք, եթե մասնակցելով այս գործընթացին կարող են մեր ընդիմադիր ռեսուրսը ուժեղացնել ինչի չանենք...Նույնիսկ սխալ կլիներ չանելը...

----------

Հայկօ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր քո ասածից ընենց ա ստացվում որ Նիկոլի ազատվելն ա բռնաբարվելու ընտրության գաղափարը...Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը չմասնացկի ընտրական համակարգը կույսա դառնալու?
> Ապեր արի պռգմատիկ լինենք էլի...Ցանկացած դեպում ընտրությւոնները բռնաբարվելու են ու անցնելու է իշխանական թեկանծուն: Հիմա մենք, եթե մասնակցելով այս գործընթացին կարող են մեր ընդիմադիր ռեսուրսը ուժեղացնել ինչի չանենք...Նույնիսկ սխալ կլիներ չանելը...


Համակարգը կույս չի դառնալու, բայց գոնե մենք էտ բռնաբարման գործընթացին չենք մասնակցի: Եթե կույս չի, ի՞նչ անենք, ով հասնի բռնաբարի՞: 
Իսկ ընդդիմադիր ռեսուրսը Նիկլոի բանտում լինելով ա ուժեղ: Եթե ուզում եք, մի հատ էլ Նիկոլը հանձնվելու հայտարարությունը կարդացեք: Կամ էլ պիտի չհանձնվեր: Եթե հանձնվել ա, հայտարարությունն էլ արել ա, ուրեմն պատրաստ ա եղել ամեն ինչին: Թե՞ հանձնվել էր նրա համար, որ մի հատ ընտրություն լինի մի տեղ, ու իրան գրանցելով հանեն բանտից: Կարող ա տենց էլ կա, Ռամ ջան: Ու դա նշանակում ա, որ բոլոր կողմերից մեր վրա կայֆավատ են լինում:

----------


## Rammer

> Համակարգը կույս չի դառնալու, բայց գոնե մենք էտ բռնաբարման գործընթացին չենք մասնակցի: Եթե կույս չի, ի՞նչ անենք, ով հասնի բռնաբարի՞: 
> Իսկ ընդդիմադիր ռեսուրսը Նիկլոի բանտում լինելով ա ուժեղ: Եթե ուզում եք, մի հատ էլ Նիկոլը հանձնվելու հայտարարությունը կարդացեք: Կամ էլ պիտի չհանձնվեր: Եթե հանձնվել ա, հայտարարությունն էլ արել ա, ուրեմն պատրաստ ա եղել ամեն ինչին: Թե՞ հանձնվել էր նրա համար, որ մի հատ ընտրություն լինի մի տեղ, ու իրան գրանցելով հանեն բանտից: Կարող ա տենց էլ կա, Ռամ ջան: Ու դա նշանակում ա, որ բոլոր կողմերից մեր վրա կայֆավատ են լինում:


Տրիբուն ջան ինչի համար Նիկոլը մնա բանտում? Օրինակ իմ կարծիքով ինքը հիմա պետք ա ազատության մեջ լինի ոչ թե նրա համար որ ինչի անմեղ մարդը նստի, այլ ընդիմության շարքրը ամրապնդելու համար...Ինչ քաղաքական գործընթաց ա իրականցանում ինքը որ դու գտնում ես որ իրա բանտում մնալը ավելի ճիշտ ա?
Ձաձ ջան լրիվ հակառակը, մենք մասկանցելով այդ գործընթացին զուտ "բռնաբարման" կրիմինալ  պռոցեսը տեղափոխում ենք քաղաքական դաշտ:

----------

Հայկօ (03.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան ինչի համար Նիկոլը մնա բանտում? Օրինակ իմ կարծիքով ինքը հիմա պետք ա ազատության մեջ լինի ոչ թե նրա համար որ ինչի անմեղ մարդը նստի, այլ ընդիմության շարքրը ամրապնդելու համար...Ինչ քաղաքական գործընթաց ա իրականցանում ինքը որ դու գտնում ես որ իրա բանտում մնալը ավելի ճիշտ ա?
> Ձաձ ջան լրիվ հակառակը, մենք մասկանցելով այդ գործընթացին զուտ "բռնաբարման" կրիմինալ  պռոցեսը տեղափոխում ենք քաղաքական դաշտ:


Ռամ ջան, ես չեմ ուզում, որ Նիկոը մնա բանտում: Բայց Նիկլոը ինքն ա հանձնվել, ու ես հանձնվելու ժամանակ արտակարգ բարձր եմ գնահատել իրա էտ քայլը: Հալալ ա: Բայց եթե հանձնվել ա նրա համար, որ մենք սաղս պայքարենք, որ ինքը դուրս գա բանտից, ուրեմն էտ հանձնվելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: Թող մնար ընդհատակում, պայքարեինք, որ դուրս գար ընդհատակից: Ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի:

Ու ես միշտ ասել եմ, ու էլի ասում եմ, քանի մենք մասնակցում ենք իշխանությունների կողմից կազմակերօված ցանկացած միջոցառման, որքան էլ որ վեհ լինեն այդ մասնկացությունը հիմնավորող նպատակները, մենք լեգիտիմացնում ենք ավազակապետությունը: Ու ոչ մի կերպ քրեական դաշտից քաղաքակն դաշտ ընտրությունները չենք տեղափոխում: Ընդհակառակը, լայն հնարավորություններ ենք ընձեռում կրմինալին իր ողջ պոտենցիալը ռեալիզացնելու համար: Արդյունքում լիքը արտակարգ ջահել երեխեք հոգեպես ու ֆիզիկապես նվաստացվելու են, ու ոչ մի կերպ չեն պաշտպանվելու: Երևանի ընտրությունները մեզ օրինակ: Էն ժամանակ դաս չքաղեցինք Կենտրոնի ընտրություններից, հիմա էլ դաս չենք քաղում Երևանի ընտրություններից: Գնում ենք, պայքարում ենք, բանտից ազատում ենք, հայտարարություն ենք անում, ու վերջում բոլորը, ներառյալ եվրոգոմիկները, ևս մի քայլ առաջընթաց են արձանագրում ժողովրդավարության ճանապարհին: 

Չուկն ու դու ասում ես, յանիմ «հակաժողովրդրավարական, հակասահմանադրական, հակաօրինակ աղաղակող քայլերի» փաստեր ենք հավաքում, ու ծանրացնում ենք իշխանությունների վիճակը: Ռամ ջան, էս արդեն կոչվում ա «մենք մեզ էշի տեղ ենք դնում»: Բռնաբարված նախագահական ընտրություններ, մարտի մեկ, Երևանի ընտրություններ - սրանք սաղ հերիք չէին, մեզ մի ընտրատարածքում տեղի ունեցող հակաժողովրդական քայլերի կոմպրոմատ ա պակասում հա՞:

----------

dvgray (02.11.2009), Երվանդ (02.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա էս ընտրությունների արդյունքում ասենք ՆԻկոլը հայտնվում է ազատռության մեջ, իսկ ընտրության գաղափարը վերջնականապես բռնաբարվում է ու վերածվում է ֆարսի, քանի կոպեկի արժեք ունի այդ ժողովրդավարությունը ??


Եթե դու մինչև հիմա չես նկատել, որ ընտրությունները վաղուց վերածված են ֆարսի, ու այ էս կարգի ակցիաներն են, որ ընտրությանը քիչ թե շատ ընտրության շողուլ են տալիս, ապա էլի ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: Դու մենակ մի փաստարկ կարող ես բերել, որ իբր եթե չմասնակցի, չի լեգիտիմացնի ընտրությունը, որը կատարյալ աբսուրդ փաստարկ ա, որտև բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ այդ մասնակցությունը չի լեգիտիմացնում, ավելին, ակտիվ գործողությունները կարողանում եմ հիմք ապահովել բոլորին ցույց տալու որ լեգիտիմ չեն, իսկ չմասնակցելու դեպքում պայքար իմիտացնելով լրիվ լեգիտիմացնում են: Բայց մնա քո տեսակետին, ես քեզ համոզելու խնդիր չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որտեղ են համընկնում քո և ՀԱԿ-ի շահերը?


Լավ հարց էր, ահագին մտածել եմ: Իսկ ով ասեց, որ իմ ու ՀԱԿ-ի շահերը պիտի համընկնեն: Ես, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի ունեմ հստակ ձևավորված առաջնայնություններ - ես ուզում եմ հավասարություն անկախ սեռից, ռասայից, մաշկի գույնից, էթնիկական կամ սոցիալական ծագումից, գենետիկական հատկանիշներից, լեզվից, կրոնից, աշխարհայացքից, քաղաքական կամ այլ հայացքներից, ազգային փոքրամասնությանը պատկանելությունից, գույքային վիճակից, ծնունդից, հաշմանդամությունից, տարիքից կամ անձնական կամ սոցիալական բնույթի այլ հանգամանքներից /ՀՀ սահմանադրություն/: Քաղբանտարկյալների ինստիտուտ ձևավորելը, ու հետո նրանց ազատելը իմ նպատակների մեջ չի մտնում: 

Ռամ ջան, երկար զրույց ա, ու հազար անգամ խոսել ենք էս մասին: Դու ներկա չես եղել: Չուկն էլ հաջողացրել ա արդեն ներքին-ընկերական շրջապատում իմ ասածները լայն հանրության համար հասանելի դարձնել: Լավ ա արել, եթե հարմար ա գտել: Բայց քանի ինքը չի ասել, թե ես էլ ինչ եմ ասել քաղբանտարկյալների մասին, ես ինքս կգրեմ - ով ստաձնում ա քաղաքական պայքարի առաջնորդի դերը, նա էլ կրում ա հետևանքների ողջ պատասխանատվությունը. իշխանափոխություն է՝ դառնում են իշխանություն, չեն հաջողացնում՝ նստում են: Եթե չեն գիտակցել, թե ինչի են գնում, մեղավորն իրենք են, ու ոչ թե ես ու դու:

----------

ministr (02.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Տրիբուն ջան, ախր էս իշխանությունները ընտրություն բոյկոտելու վրա էլ թքած ունեն, իրանց չի հետաքրքրում՝ էդ չմասնակցելդ բեյկոտել ա, թե հարմար թեկնածուի բացակայություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ախր էս իշխանությունները ընտրություն բոյկոտելու վրա էլ թքած ունեն, իրանց չի հետաքրքրում՝ էդ չմասնակցելդ բեյկոտել ա, թե հարմար թեկնածուի բացակայություն:


Կուկ ջան, բոյկոտելն էլ ձև ունի: ՀԱԿ-ը ուժեղ ու միակ ընդդիոմթյունն ա, թող հայտարարի որ բոյկոտում ա, միտինգ անի, ասի բոյկոտում ենք, կարճ ասած, Չուկի սիրած հասարակական հնչեղությունը ապահովի: Հիմա ինչ ենք անելու, գնալու ենք Խուճուճի կամ մի ուրիշի մանդատի պեչատը խփենք, որ հետա էտ պեչատի ոչլեգիտիմությանը հասարակական հնչեղություն հաղորդենք: Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ, Երևանի ընտրությունները դաս չեղա՞վ: Չկա ժողովրդական պոտենցիալ, նիխտ, պալաժիտ վիճակ ա: Դրա վրա հույս դնել էլ չկա, մեռավ մարտի մեկից հետո ու ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարած դադարների արդյունքում: Ավելի լավ ա գոնե ցույց չտանք էս համբալներին, թե ինչքան վատ ա.. վատ չի.. հետույքային ա վիճակը: Կուկ ջան, այ քու ցավը տանեմ: Ամեն ընտրությունից հետո էս ղզլբաշները ավելի են համոզվում, որ իրանց դեմը խաղ չկա: Ոնց ուզում են, ինչ ուզում են անում: Խի ենք մի հատ էլ հնարավորություն տալիս ?? Ավելի լավ չի չմասնակցենեք, գոնե բարձր գոռանք, որ չենք մասնակցում, բոյկոտում ենք, ու ով չի գնացել ընտրության փաստորեն սատարել ա բոյկոտի գաղափարը: Լավագույն դեպքում 40%-ն ա գնում ընտրության: Ուրեմն 60% չգնացողը պոտենցիալ, անկախ իրա կամքից, դռանում ա ՀԱԿ-ի համակիր:

----------

dvgray (02.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, բոյկոտելն էլ ձև ունի: ՀԱԿ-ը ուժեղ ու միակ ընդդիոմթյունն ա, թող հայտարարի որ բոյկոտում ա, միտինգ անի, ասի բոյկոտում ենք, կարճ ասած, Չուկի սիրած հասարակական հնչեղությունը ապահովի: Հիմա ինչ ենք անելու, գնալու ենք Խուճուճի կամ մի ուրիշի մանդատի պեչատը խփենք, որ հետա էտ պեչատի ոչլեգիտիմությանը հասարակական հնչեղություն հաղորդենք: Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ, Երևանի ընտրությունները դաս չեղա՞վ: Չկա ժողովրդական պոտենցիալ, նիխտ, պալաժիտ վիճակ ա: Դրա վրա հույս դնել էլ չկա, մեռավ մարտի մեկից հետո ու ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարած դադարների արդյունքում: Ավելի լավ ա գոնե ցույց չտանք էս համբալներին, թե ինչքան վատ ա.. վատ չի.. հետույքային ա վիճակը: Կուկ ջան, այ քու ցավը տանեմ: Ամեն ընտրությունից հետո էս ղզլբաշները ավելի են համոզվում, որ իրանց դեմը խաղ չկա: Ոնց ուզում են, ինչ ուզում են անում: Խի ենք մի հատ էլ հնարավորություն տալիս ?? Ավելի լավ չի չմասնակցենեք, գոնե բարձր գոռանք, որ չենք մասնակցում, բոյկոտում ենք, ու ով չի գնացել ընտրության փաստորեն սատարել ա բոյկոտի գաղափարը: Լավագույն դեպքում 40%-ն ա գնում ընտրության: Ուրեմն 60% չգնացողը պոտենցիալ, անկախ իրա կամքից, դռանում ա ՀԱԿ-ի համակիր:


Տրիբուն ջան, էդ դեպքում էլ հո չե՞ն գրի՝ 40 տոկոս մասնակցություն, կգրեն 80 տոկոս մասնակցություն, ինչն էլ կնշանակի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ունի հետույքից գլուխ 20 տոկոս ձայն: Իսկ մասնակցելով ընտրություններին ավելի մեծ ցուցանիշ կունենա: Բոյկոտելու դեպքում հաստատ նենց մասնակցությւոն կգրեն, որ տպավորություն կլինի, իբր ոչ մի բոյկոտ էլ չի եղել:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ընտրություններին ոչ մի ընդդիմադիր չի մասնակցում, իշխանական թեկնածուն գնում ա ինքը իրան ձայն ա տալիս ու *կատարելապես ազնիվ, արդար, թափանցիկ ու օրինական* ընտրությունների արդյունքում հավաքում ա 100% ձայն ու անցնում ա: Բոյկոտը հիմա ամենալավ նվերը կլինի իշխանություններին:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ոնց հասկացա Նիկոլի ընտրվելը չեք էլ քննարկում :Think:  իշխանությունները խելոք գտնվեն տենց էլ կանեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Ոնց հասկացա Նիկոլի ընտրվելը չեք էլ քննարկում իշխանությունները խելոք գտնվեն տենց էլ կանեն:


Ո՞նց կանեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ընտրություններին ոչ մի ընդդիմադիր չի մասնակցում, իշխանական թեկնածուն գնում ա ինքը իրան ձայն ա տալիս ու *կատարելապես ազնիվ, արդար, թափանցիկ ու օրինական* ընտրությունների արդյունքում հավաքում ա 100% ձայն ու անցնում ա: Բոյկոտը հիմա ամենալավ նվերը կլինի իշխանություններին:


Ավելին ասեմ, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր կարծում են, որ Նիկոլի չառաջադրվելու դեպքում չէր լեգիտիմացվելու տվյալ ընտրությունը, երկու այլ ընտրատեղամասերում (որոնք թափուր են մնացել Հակոբ Հակոբյանին ու Սասուն Միքայելյանին պատգամավորական մանդատներից զրկելու պատճառով) անցկացվող ընտրություններում եթե մի քիչ, գոնե մի քիչ դիտողունակություն ունենան, կտեսնեն, որ իրենց ասածը աբսուրդի գագաթնակետն է: 

Ընդամենը որոշ մարդիկ հուսահատվել են, ելք չեն տեսնում ու  նախընտրում են ամեն ինչում միայն վատը տեսնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց հասկացա Նիկոլի ընտրվելը չեք էլ քննարկում իշխանությունները խելոք գտնվեն տենց էլ կանեն:


Քննարկե՞լ:
Կասկած անգամ չկա, որ Նիկոլն ընտրվելու ա, որ քարոզարշավի արդյունքում անհրաժեշտ թվով (մեր համախոհ) մարդկանց մասնակցությունն ապահովվելու ա ընտրություններին:

Միաժամանակ կասկած անգամ չկա, որ իշխանությունը ոչ մի միջոցի առջև կանգ չի առնելու ընտրությունը կեղծելու համար:

Միաժամանակ կասկած անգամ չկա, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իր ուժերի չափով ամեն ինչ անելու ա այդ կեղծիքը կանխելու համար, էլի նույն մարդիկ ծեծ են ուտելու, լինելու են թեժ կետում, իսկ կանխել չհաջողվելու դեպքում էլի տարբեր անկյուններում (այդ թվում ակումբում) որոշակի մտածողությամբ մարդիկ խոսելու են այն մասին, որ ընտրություններին մասնակցելը սխալ էր, որ, բլա, գիտեք, լեգիտիմացրիք ընտրությունը, որ պետք էր բոյկոտել և այլն, ու դրանք լինելու են էն մարդիկ (հիմնականում) ովքեր իրենց երկրի կառուցման ու ժողովրդավարացման համար կարևոր այդ մի հանգրվանում էլ չեն եղել առաջին շարքում  :Smile: 

Երկրագունդը իր պտույտի ուղղությունը, ցավոք, չի փոխում:

Այլ հարց, որ Նիկոլի ընտրվելուց բացի հայտարարում ենք, որ այստեղ շատ կարևոր ուրիշ խնդիր էլ է լուծվում ու էդ խնդիրը լուծելու ենք: Անկախ նրանից ոմանք դա կհասկանան, թե չէ:

----------

Tig (03.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Առաջադրվել են 7-ը
> 11:26 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
>     Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավոր դառնալու համար 7 թեկնածու է առաջադրվել:
> 
>  7 թեկնածուներից երկուսն առաջադրվել են կուսակցական նախաձեռնությամբ' Արա Սիմոնյան (Ազգային Միաբանություն) եւ Դավիթ Հակոբյան (Մարքսիստական կուսակցություն): Մնացած 5-ը ինքնառաջադրվել են' Տրանսպորտի եւ կապի  նախկին նախարար Էդուարդ Մադաթյան, Քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյան, դերասան Վլադիմիր Կոստանյան, «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր  Նիկոլ Փաշինյան եւ  դաշնակցական  Ռաֆայել Այվազյանը:
> 
> Այդ մասին «Ա1+»-ին հայտնեց թիվ 10 Ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սիլվա Մարկոսյանը:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Norton

*Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավոր դառնալու համար 7 թեկնածու է առաջադրվել:*

«Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր  Նիկոլ Փաշինյան


Տրանսպորտի եւ կապի  նախկին նախարար Էդուարդ Մադաթյան՝Խուճուճ Էդո:
 

Դավիթ Հակոբյան (Մարքսիստական կուսակցություն):


դերասան Վլադիմիր Կոստանյան


Քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյան:


Արա Սիմոնյան (Ազգային Միաբանություն)
դաշնակցական  Ռաֆայել Այվազյանը

----------


## Kuk

> դերասան Վլադիմիր Կոստանյան


Սա երկու բառ չի կարողանում իրար կապել: Ըստ իմ տեղեկությունների, Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությւոնների ժամանակ ամեն կերպ աջակցել ա կեղծիքներ իրականացնելուն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ո՞նց կանեն:


Կթողեն որ անցնի: Հետո գործով մեղադրական դատավճիռ կկայացվի ու պատգամավորական լիազորությունները կդադարեն: Ինչ վատ սցենարա? Թե մարդ կա կասկածումա, որ մեղդարական դատավճիռա կայացվելու?

----------


## Kuk

> Կթողեն որ անցնի: Հետո գործով մեղադրական դատավճիռ կկայացվի ու պատգամավորական լիազորությունները կդադարեն: Ինչ վատ սցենարա? Թե մարդ կա կասկածումա, որ մեղդարական դատավճիռա կայացվելու?


Վատ սցենար չի. անձամբ ես կուզեմ, որ էդպես լինի: Որ դատեն մի մարդու, ով ընդդիմադիր լինելով՝ ընտրվել ա պատգամավոր: Էդ խայտառակություն ա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Դե եթե ավելի հեռատես գտնվեն գործը կկարճեն, թող ՀԱԿ-ի մի ներկայացուցիչ ունենա Ազգային Ժողովում, դրանից իրանց ինչ? Զատո ցույց կտան, որ տեսեք ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններա....

----------


## Kuk

> Դե եթե ավելի հեռատես գտնվեն գործը կկարճեն, թող ՀԱԿ-ի մի ներկայացուցիչ ունենա Ազգային Ժողովում, դրանից իրանց ինչ? Զատո ցույց կտան, որ տեսեք ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններա....


Դե դա կլինի իրանց կողմից խելացի քայլ, իհարկե, բայց մի կողմից էլ, պատկերցրու, թե Նիկոլը ոնց մայրուղի կհանի ողջ ազգային ժողովը:

----------


## ministr

> [B]


Հլա էս դեմքերին նայեք... վերջնա :LOL:  Չնայած եթե մարքսիստն անցնի բառիս բուն իմաստով մեծ ուրախությամբ կլսեմ իր ելույթները: Լոկոմոտիվ նառոդնոյ դեմկոռատիի ի պոլոտիչեկոյ միսլի... բլյա...  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Rammer (02.11.2009), Sagittarius (03.11.2009), Tig (03.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ուղերձը*

*Սիրելի ժողովուրդ.*

Երևանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում 2010 թ. հունվարի 10-ին կայանալիք լրացուցիչ ընտրություններում ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու եմ առաջադրվել: Այս ընտրատարածքում պատգամավորական մանդատը թափուր է մնացել այն բանից հետո, երբ ընտրված պատգամավոր, իմ բարեկամ Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը վայր դրեց իր լրազորությունները:

Ընտրական այս գործընթացին մասնակցելու որոշումը կայացրել եմ` ի կատարումն հանուն օրինականության և արդարության, հանուն իշխանություն ձևավորելու ժողովրդական իրավունքի, հանուն հայաստանցու արժանապատվության` բոլոր հասու միջոցներով պայքարելու իմ խոստման:

Առաջիկա ընտրությունները ՀՀ քաղաքացուն հնարավորություն են տալու ճեղքել օր օրի իրեն պարուրող ամենաթողության ու բռնության շղթան, և այդ հնարավորության իրացմանը ծառայելը իմ պարտքն եմ համարում` որպես «Երևան-Կենտրոն» քրեակատարողական հիմնարկում (ԿԳԲ-ի բանտ) պահվող քաղբանտարկյալ, որպես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի: Պատգամավորի թեկնածու առաջադրվելու այս քայլին դիմում եմ` հանուն 2008 թ. մարտի 1-ի տասը անմեղ զոհերի հիշատակի, հանուն բռնապետության զնդաններում պահվող քաղբանտարկյալների, հանուն բոլոր այն քաղաքացիների, ում իրավունքները ոտնահարված են, ում արժանապատվությունը խոցված է բեսպրեդելի կողմից: Այս քայլը անում եմ հանուն մեր երեխաների, ովքեր Ազատ և Երջանիկ Հայաստանում ապրելու մեր խոստումն ունեն:

*Սույն ուղերձով նաև`*

եղբայրական ողջույններ եմ հղում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին մաս կազմող քաղաքական կուսակցությունների անդամներին, այդ կուսակցությունների և Կոնգրեսի առաջնորդներին, ովքեր առաջիկա ընտրություններում իմ թեկանծությունը պաշտպանելու որոշում են կայացրել.իմ երախտիքն եմ հայտնում «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցությանը, նրա Քաղաքական խորհրդին, ՔաղԽորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցին, ովքեր հնարավոր համարեցին իրենց սկզբունքների և արժեքների պաշտպանությունը` իմ թեկանոծությանը աջակցելու միջոցով.ակնկալում եմ, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մաս չկազմող ընդդիմադիր ուժերը նույնպես հստակ դիրքորոշում կարտահայտեն սպասվող ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ.բարձր եմ գնահատում նույն ընտրատարածքում ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկանծու առաջադրված Հայաստանի քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանի հայտարարությունը` մեր հնարավոր համագործակցության մասին, և դրանք ընդունում եմ ի գիտություն:

*Սիրելի ժողովուրդ.*

Ես հավատում եմ մեր հաղթանակին ոչ միայն հունվարի 10-ի ընտրություններում, այլև` հանուն Սահմանադրության, օրինականության, ժողովրդի իշխանության մեր մղած պայքարում: Համոզված եմ, որ Հաղթանակը իրաղություն կդառնա այն պարագայում, երբ Ազատ, Հզոր, Երջանիկ Հայաստանի երազանք ունեցող ամեն ոք` անկախ քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական դիրքից, հանուն հաղթանակի, իրենից կախված հնարավորը անի:

և ուրեմն`

*Կեցցե´ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը,
Կեցցե´ Ազատությունը,
Կեցցե´ն մեր երեխաները, որ ապրելու են Ազատ և Երջանիկ Հայաստանում:*

Աստված մեզ օգնական:

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու
քաղբանտարկյալ, «Երևան-Կենտրոն» ՔԿՀ-ից*

----------

Kuk (03.11.2009), Norton (03.11.2009), Rammer (03.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (03.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե եթե ավելի հեռատես գտնվեն գործը կկարճեն, թող ՀԱԿ-ի մի ներկայացուցիչ ունենա Ազգային Ժողովում, դրանից իրանց ինչ? Զատո ցույց կտան, որ տեսեք ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններա....


Մադրիդ ջան, փաստորեն հիմա հեռատեսեն, մնում ա որ ավելի հեռատես լինեն  :Wink:  Չէ ապեր, Նիկոլին չեն թողնի ոչ մի կերպ անցնի, քանի որ էս իշխանության հիմքերից մեկն էլ հենց բռի ուժն ա ու սաղին մշտապես ապացուցելը, որ իրանք ինչ ուզում են անում են, ու եթե պետք ա սարից մի հատ ոչխար, բառիս բուն իմաստով, կբռնեն, կբերեն ու դեպուտատ կսարքեն, բայց ոչ մի ձև չեն թողնի, ո կակոյ նիբուձ ընդդիմություն ընտրություններում հաղթի: Վախեցեք, հույս մի ունեցեք, ենթարկվեք: Այ էս երեք սկզբունքների վրա ա կառուցված հիմիկվա իշխանությունը, ու իրանք էտ սկզբունքներից ոչ մի քայլ հետ չեն կանգնի, քնաի որ կասկածի տակ կդնեն իրանց իշխանության ամրությունը:

----------


## Քամի

Նախկին նախարար Էդուարդ Մադաթյանի՝ «Խուճուճ Էդոյի» առաջին մուտքը քաղաքականություն ավարտվեց քրեական պատմությամբ, որի արդյունքում նա 2005թ. հեռացավ Հայաստանից` գրում է օրաթերթը: 

«Խուճուճի» վերադարձը 

Ոմն «Կծան Միշա» քրեական հեղինակության տված ցուցմունքով՝ Մադաթյանն իրեն պետք է 100 հազար դոլար վճարեր՝ այն ժամանակ նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, պաշտպանության նախարար Սերժ Սարգսյանի, ՍԴ նախագահ Գագիկ Հարությունյանի, նախարար Անդրանիկ Մանուկյանի և օլիգարխ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի սպանությունն իրականացնելու համար։

2008թ. օգոստոսին Մադաթյանը վերադարձավ։ Նրա նկատմամբ ընտրված խափանման միջոցը փոխվեց։ Այդ գործում Մադաթյանին օգնեց Էրեբունի համայնքի նախկին թաղապետ Մհեր Սեդրակյանի՝ «Թոխմախի Մհերի» հետ քավոր-սանիկական կապը։

Այժմ Մադաթյանը պատրաստվում է Կենտրոնի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքից դառնալ ԱԺ պատգամավոր...

Tert

----------

Chuk (03.11.2009), Norton (03.11.2009)

----------


## Retford

Կարծում եմ  "դաբրոն" Խուճուճիննա, բայց  դեպուտատ  կդառնա  Հմայակը

----------


## Retford

Խորապես համոզված եմ, որ զարգացած երկրների առաջընթացի ու հաջողության հիմնական գրավականը դրանց հասարակություններում պատասխանատվության զգացումի առկայությունն է, և հենց դրա գիտակցման աստիճանից է կախված, թե որքանով ավելի է կազմակերպված ու արդյունավետ յուրաքանչյուր ոլորտի գործունեությունն ու պետական կառավարումը:
	Կարծում եմ դրանով է պայմանավորված նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ որևէ զարգացած հասարակություն թույլ չի տալիս ամեն «նստող-ելնողին», միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացուց ոչինչով չտարբերվող և, նույնիսկ, շատ բաներում զիջող ինչ-որ մեկին բարձրաձայն արտահայտել ասենք օրենսդիր դառնալու իր հավակնությունների մասին: 
	Ժամանակը չ՞է, որ մեր երկրում էլ գոռգռալով տգիտություններ ասող կամ գոյություն չունեցող աֆորիզմներ մեջբերող մարդիկ, քրեական գործով անցնող կամ հետախուզումից մի կերպ պրծած քաղաքացիները և պարզապես մութ անցյալով ու վարկաբեկված նախկին գործիչները մի փոքր մտածեն քայլ անելուց առաջ: Մտածեն, որ երկու ամսից 2010 թվականն է արդեն, որ մեր երկիրը, կարծես թե, անցումային շրջանն անցել է, ար հարկավոր է ընթանալ զարգացման ճանապարհով, որ աշխարհը մեզ է նայում, ար ազգովի կանգնած ենք լուրջ իրադարձությունների նախաշեմին ու «յոլա գնալով» գործն առաջ տանել այլևս չի հաջողվելու: Պահը չէ արդյո՞ք հասկանալու, որ միմիայն որակյալ կադրերով ու բարձր աստիճանի պատասխանատվությամբ միայն կարելի է երկիրը ոտքի հանել ու դիմակայել այն մարտահրավերներին, որոնք մեզ սպասում են տարածաշրջանում ու աշխարհում:
	Երևանի Կենտրոնի 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում տեղի ունեցած առաջադրումները  խոսում են այն ամսին, որ ո′չ, պահը դեռ հասունացած չէ: Ու, թեև ամենութեք խոսվում է ներ մոտեցումների ու նոր ձևաչափերի, փոփոխությունների ու բարեփոխումների մասին, բայց մի բան մշտապես մնում է նույնը` մարդկային ռեսուրսը, կադրերը, պատասխատուները: Հենց այն պատասխանատուները, ում այդ իսկ պատասխանատվության զգացումի աստիճանից է կախված ցանկացած ոլորտի զարգացում: Մնում են նույնը տարատեսակ պետական պաշտոնների նշանակվող մարդիկ, մնում են նույնը ընտրվողները, «նույնն» են նույնիսկ այն երիտասարդները, ովքեր հայտվում են կառավարման համակարգում և ձևացնում, թե կադրային քաղաքականությունը փոփոխվում է: Միևնույն է ոչինչ չի փոխվում հավակնությունների, կարողությունների, աշխատանքի հանդեպ մոտեցումների մեջ,  մանավանդ պատասխանատվության զգացումի մեջ: Դեռևս գերակա են տգիտությունը, անփորձությունը, անքաղաքավարիությունն ու կլանային պատկանելիությունը և իհարկե, փողը: 
	Որևէ անգամ չեմ հայտարարել, թե առաջադրվելու եմ որպես պատգամավորի թեկնածու 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում` մշտապես խոսելով միայն հավանականության մասին: Ամենայն լրջությամբ մտածելով հավակնություններիս արդարացիության, առաջադրմանս նպատակահարմարության, ընտրողների ու թիմակիցներիս առջև պատասխանության մասին` առաջադրումներին նախորդող շրջանում հանդիպեցի տհաճ երևույթների, որոնք կապված էին թեկնածությանս հասարակական ընկալման հետ: Անընդհատ մամուլում և այլ խոսակցությունների տեսքով շրջանառվում են տհաճ թեմաներ` Տիգրան Ուրիխանյանը պայքարում է իշխանական «դաբրոյի» համար կամ իշխանությունների կողմից է դրված ինչ-ինչ խնդիրներ այդ ընտրատարածքում լուծելու համար, կամ ինչ-որ մարդկանց այդ միջոցով ինչ-որ ասելիքներ ունի և այլն: Եվ, չնայած բազմաթիվ հերքումների մամուլը շրջանառեց Տ. Ուրիխանյանի, որպես պատգամավորության թեկնածուի որևէ կարողություն ու ընդունակություն, մյուսների հետ համեմատության մեջ չդրեց որևէ այլ տեսանկյունից, բացի իշխանական կամ չգիտեմ այլ ինչ անտրամաբանական երևույթների հետ կապված հարցերի դիտակետից: 
	Բազմիցս հայտարարել ու նորից պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ որևէ կապ չեմ ունեցել, չունեմ և չեմ էլ ունենալու իշխանությունների հետ: Ովքեր իշխանության հետ ունեցել են կապեր, այսօր այդ իշխանության մեջ են կամ մերձ են: Երբեք չեմ սպասել ու չեմ սպասելու որևէ «դաբրոների» և պետակա կառավարման թե օրենսդիր,  և թե գործադիր օղակներում երբևէ իմ հայտնվելու տարբերակը միակն է` համապատասխանությունը տվյալ պարտականությունները կատարելու համար: Պտագամավորի մանդատը, մասնավորապես, չի կարող ինձ համար նշանակել որևէ այլ բան աշխատանքից բացի: Իսկ հայտնվել խորհրդարանում կեղտոտ, արհեստական ու անիմաստ մրցակցության արդյունքում բացարձակապես չեմ ցանկանում, նույնիսկ եթե դա հաջողվի: 
	Գնահատելով պոտենցիալ ընտրողներիս, աջակիցներիս ու թիմակիցներիս հզոր կարողությունները 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում` որոշեցի, այնուամենայնիվ, այս պահին զերծ մնալ առաջադրումից այնքան ժամանակ մինչև այն չընկալվի որպես օրինաչափ ու արդարացված քայլ, մինչև առաջադրմանս հետ չկապվի ընդունակությունների, գիտելիքների ու կարողությունների գործածման թեման, այլ ոչ թե «դաբրոների» կամ այլ անիմաստությունների: Ճիշտ այնքան, ինչքան անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի օրեսդիր դառնալու իմ հավակնությունը պարզապես ողջունելի ու պահանջված լինի գոնե հրապարակային քննարկումների մակարդակով: Առայժմ, հարկ է խոստովանել, ավաղ, այդպես չէ:  Հույսով եմ, որ մինչև խոհրդարանական ընտրություններ մնացած երկու տարին բավարար կլինի այդ իրավիճակը փոխելու համար: 

Տ. Ուրիխանյան   02.11.2009թ.

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ  "դաբրոն" Խուճուճիննա, բայց  դեպուտատ  կդառնա  Հմայակը


Հմայակն արդեն իսկ հայտարարել է իր թեկնածությունը Նիկոլի օգտին հանելու պատրաստակամության մասին  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Տ. Ուրիխանյան 02.11.2009թ.


*Retford*, եթե Ուրիխանյանին անձամբ ճանաչում եք, խնդրում եմ,  նրան խորհուրդ տվեք հոդվածներ հրապարակելուց առաջ վճարել որևէ սրբագրիչի, որպեսզի նրա գրածները սրբագրեն, խմբագրեն: Թե չէ փոքր-ինչ ամոթ է, երբ առաջադիմակա՜ն կուսակցության նախագահը գրում է այսքան շարահյուսական, կետադրական ու ուղագրական սխալներով  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> *Retford*, եթե Ուրիխանյանին անձամբ ճանաչում եք, խնդրում եմ,  նրան խորհուրդ տվեք հոդվածներ հրապարակելուց առաջ վճարել որևէ սրբագրիչի, որպեսզի նրա գրածները սրբագրեն, խմբագրեն: Թե չէ փոքր-ինչ ամոթ է, երբ առաջադիմակա՜ն կուսակցության նախագահը գրում է այսքան շարահյուսական, կետադրական ու ուղագրական սխալներով


Ըստ իս սրբագրիչներն ու խմբագիրներն են վճարում իրեն որ իրենց գործ դեմ չտա  :Smile:

----------

Քամի (03.11.2009)

----------


## Retford

Իրա  սայթից  հանած  բանա: Ինձ  շատ էլ  պետքա: Խոսքը  նրա մասինա,թե  խիյա  հանել:

----------


## Chuk

> Իրա  սայթից  հանած  բանա: Ինձ  շատ էլ  պետքա: Խոսքը  նրա մասինա,թե  խիյա  հանել:


Կարծեմ այս հոդվածը դեռ իրա կայքում չի դրվել:

Ի դեպ ոչ թե հանել է, այլ պարզապես չի առաջադրվել ու պաշտպանում է մյուսներից «տարբերվող» Կոստանյանի թեկնածությունը, ով, հիշեցնեմ, վերջին քաղաքապետարանի ընտրություններում ըստ որոշ հաղորդումների մասնակից է եղել ՀՀԿ և ԲՀԿ օգտին արվող ընտրակեղծիքներին:

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ, ըստ իրենց կայքի Կոստանյանը առաջադիմական կուսակցության վարչության անդամ է:
http://hak.am/varch.php

----------


## Norton

> Իրա սայթից հանած բանա: Ինձ շատ էլ պետքա: Խոսքը նրա մասինա,թե խիյա հանել:


Հարգարժան *progress*, իրենց մոտ վերջին հոդվածը տեղադրվել է 2008 թվականին:

----------


## Chuk

> *Խորհրդարանի փոխարեն' բիզնես*
> 12:56 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
>          Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ինքնաբացարկ ներկայացրած դաշնակցական Ռաֆայել Այվազյանը «Ա1+»-ին տեղեկացրեց, որ հետագա պայքարից հրաժարվելու համար ոչ մի խնդիր չի եղել:
> 
> «Ճիշտն ասած, ոչ մի խնդիր չկա, իմ անձնական նկատառումներից ելնելով, հանրապետությունից բացակայելու պատճառով հրաժարվեցի: Ես գտա, որ ավելի ճիշտ տարբերակը դա էր: Չէի կարող մասնակցել ոչ քարոզարշավին, ոչ էլ մնացած գործողություններին»,-  հեռախոսով հայտնեց  Ռաֆայել Այվազյանը
> 
> Բացի այդ, կուսակցական քննարկումներից հետո, ըստ Այվազյանի, եկել են այն եզրահանգման, որ  նպատակահարմար չի թեկնածությունը գրանցել:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը չի բացառում, որ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում որպես պատգամավորի թեկնածու ԿԸՀ-ն չի գրանցի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի թեկնածությունը: «Իրավական առումով որեւէ հիմք չկա Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին չգրանցելու համար, սակայն մենք ոչինչ բացառել չենք կարող»,- այսօր «Ա1+ին» ասաց պարոն Շահնազարյանը:
> 
> Անկախ բոլոր հանգամանքներից` Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը գտնում է, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի առաջադրումը միանգամայն ճիշտ որոշում էր, եւ դա Փաշինյանի որոշումն էր. «Դա հնարավորություն է մեկ անգամ ընդգծելու համար, որ ՀՀ-ում դեռ կան քաղբանտարկյալներ: Մենք չենք կարող քուն եւ դադար ունենալ, քանի դեռ երկրում թեկուզ մեկ քաղբանտարկյալ կա: Կոնգրեսը պաշտպանում է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի թեկնածությունը, եւ մենք ամեն ինչ անելու ենք առավել հաջողության հասնելու համար»:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Norton

*Նիկոլը մարտի 1-ին Հայաստանում չէ՞ր*



> Անազատության մեջ գտնվող' «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի  գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին ՀՀ  ոստիկանության անձնագրային վիզաների վարչության Իջեւանի անձնագրային  բաժանմունքը հրաժարվել է տեղեկանք տրամադրել վերջին 5 տարում Հայաստանում մշտական բնակության վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Ինչպես նշված է Իջեւանի անձնագրային բաժանմունքի պետ, փոխգնդապետ Ս. Չապուխյանի նամակում, տեղեկանք չի տրամադրվում, «քանի որ, ՀՀ ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության 03.11.2009թ թիվ 3/3-3671 գրության համաձայն, Ն. Փաշինյանը 26.02.2008թ մինչեւ 07.07.2009թ գտնվել է  հետախուզման մեջ եւ հետախուզման մեջ գտնվելու ժամանակահատվածում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում չի բնակվել»:
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին այս տեղեկանքն անհրաժեշտ է Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավորի թեկնածու գրանցվելու համար:
> 
> Ի դեպ, 2008թ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին մասնակցության համար մեղադրվող Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ընդհատակից դուրս է եկել եւ իրավապահներին ներկայացել ոչ թե 2009թ հուլիսի 7-ին, այլ հուլիսի 1-ին:


www.a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (07.11.2009), Kuk (07.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Հետաքրքիր է, թե այս պարագայում ինչ են անելու Էդուարդ Մադաթյանի հետ: Խնդիրն այն է, որ ինքն էլ էր սպանության համար մեղադրվում, 2005 թ.-ին փախավ Հայաստանից, վերադարձավ 2008 թ.-ին, ինչ-ինչ հանգմանքներում նրա նկատմամբ հետախուզումը դադարեցվեց: Բայց փաստն էն է, որ 2005-2008թթ.-ին ինքը ՀՀ-ում մշտական բնակություն չի ունեցել, հետևաբար նրան չեն կարող 5 տարի Հայաստանում մշտական բնակության տեղեկանք տրամադրել: Տեսնենք  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (07.11.2009), Norton (07.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Վերջը էն "վոժդ արմյանսկոյ սովրեմեննոյ պոլիտիչեսկոյ միսլի"-նա անցնելու  :Jpit:  ԿԸՀ-ին էլ անվերապահորեն հավատումա!!

----------


## Kuk

Սրանք կալենդարից օգտվել էլ չգիտեն փաստորեն, իսկ ես գիտեի, թե արդեն բազմապատկման աղյուսակ են սովորում քիչ-քիչ:
Վայ բոյներդ թա՜ղեմ սպիտակցի հայկոյի գիշեր-ցերեկի «հնչյունների» ներքո:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սրանք կալենդարից օգտվել էլ չգիտեն փաստորեն, իսկ ես գիտեի, թե արդեն բազմապատկման աղյուսակ են սովորում քիչ-քիչ:
> Վայ բոյներդ թա՜ղեմ սպիտակցի հայկոյի գիշեր-ցերեկի «հնչյունների» ներքո:


Ինձ թվում է, սրանք կալենդարից օգտվել թերևս գիտեն, պարզապես սխալ թվերը կամ փաստերն աղավաղելը ավելացնում է ընդդիմության խնդիրները, իսկ փաստերն աղավաղելու համար չենք կասկածում չէ՞, որ անձնագրային բաժանմունքը, կամ մեկ այլ «մունք» պատասխանատվության չի ենթարկվելու: Կարելի է ասել նաև, որ մեր պատկան մարմինները նույն կերպ կարող են ձեռ առնել ցանկացած մարդու, եթե փորձի ընդդիմանալ ռեժիմին: Սահմանադրական ճանապարհով պայքարի արդյունքն է: :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բայց ովա ասում, որ հետախուզման մեջ գտնվելուց Նիկոլը երկրից դուրսա եղել?
Նիկոլը չի կարա ապացույցներ ներկայացնի, որ ինքը երկրումա գտնվել? Իրանք ապացույցներ ունեն, որ Նիկոլը երկրում չի գտնվել?

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինձ թվումա վերը նշված որոշումը պետքա բողոքարկվի, ուսումնասիրելով օրենսդրությունը կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ տեղեկանք չտալը հակաօրինականա: 
ՀՀ Կառավարության N 821 որոշմամբ հաստատված "Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում անձնագրային համակարգի կանոնադրոթյան" համաձայն`



> ...
> III. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիներին հաշվառելը եվ հաշվառումից հանելը
> ....
> 23. Մշտական բնակության վայր է համարվում այն վայրը, որտեղ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացին բնակվում է մշտապես կամ *առավելապես*:


Առալապես տերմինը նշանակում է կեսից ավելին:  5 տարվա ընթացքում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը 2 տարի 6 ամիս և մեկ օր չի բնակվել ՀՀ-ում?

----------

Ambrosine (07.11.2009), Chuk (07.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց ովա ասում, որ հետախուզման մեջ գտնվելուց Նիկոլը երկրից դուրսա եղել?
> Նիկոլը չի կարա ապացույցներ ներկայացնի, որ ինքը երկրումա գտնվել? Իրանք ապացույցներ ունեն, որ Նիկոլը երկրում չի գտնվել?


Իհարկե ունեն ապացույցներ, ասենք Նիկոլի շուրջերկրյա ճանապարհորդության մասին լեգենդ–վիպակը :Jpit:  Իսկ Նիկոլը չի փորձի հակառակը ապացուցել, քանի որ հակառակը ապացուցելու համար նա պետք է նշի թե ով է իրեն թաքցրել, կերակրել, ինտերնետ տրամադրել և այլն ու այդպիսով բացահայտի «հանցակիցներին», չէ՞ որ Նիկոլին չեն արդարացրել, ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ չեն էլ արդարացնի, ուստի և նրան թաքցնողներին կարող են մեղադրել համապատասխան հոդվածներով։ Եվ առհասարակ, ես չեմ հասկանում համառ ու պնդաճակատ մոտեցումները, թե այս իշխանությունների հետ երկխոսելով ու համագործակցելով կարելի է հաղթել այս իշխանություններին։ Ընտրություններին մասնակցելու ցանկությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան համագործակցություն իշխանությունների հետ, քանի որ այդ ընտրությունները անց են կացնում իշխանությունները։ Սահմանադրական ճանապարհով պայքարն էլ ենթադրում էր երկխոսություն իշխանությունների հետ։ Դե երկխոսեք խնդրեմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (07.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ թվումա վերը նշված որոշումը պետքա բողոքարկվի, ուսումնասիրելով օրենսդրությունը կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ տեղեկանք չտալը հակաօրինականա: 
> ՀՀ Կառավարության N 821 որոշմամբ հաստատված "Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում անձնագրային համակարգի կանոնադրոթյան" համաձայն`
> 
> Առալապես տերմինը նշանակում է կեսից ավելին:  5 տարվա ընթացքում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը 2 տարի 6 ամիս և մեկ օր չի բնակվել ՀՀ-ում?


Ռեալիստ, հարգելիս, երևում է պիտի սկսենք զրոյից. նախագահական ընտրություններին քանի՞ անգամ է բռնաբարվել օրենքը, իսկ մարտի մեկի՞ն,  իսկ դրանից հետո՞… Քանի հոգի «հավայի» նստեց ու դուս եկավ, քանի հոգի էլ դեռ դուրս չեն եկել։ Իշխանական համակարգից որևէ մեկը իսկականից օրենք խախտելու համար պատժվել է՞։ Գոնե ներողություն խնդրել ե՞ն։ Նույն հոդվածով հետախուզվող Գրզոն ո՞նց եկավ, անմիջապես բաց թողեցին, անմիջապես վայր դրեց մանդատը ու ձայնը կտրեց։ Չէ, մենք սեփական փորձից էլ խելք չենք հավաքում, խո զոռով չի։

----------

Տրիբուն (07.11.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Պետք չի զրոյից սկսել Վիշապ ջան, ես քո ասածները լավ գիտեմ, ուղղակի պարզաբանեցի, որ այս անգամ ևս օրենքի խախտում են անում, ինչը անզեն աչքով հնարավորա, որ չերևա:

----------


## Chuk

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը շահերը ներկայացնող Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը հայտարարել է, որ անօրինություն է տեղի ունեցել և պատրաստվում է Փաշինյանի իրավունքները վերականգնել դատական կարգով:

----------


## Chuk

> Որտե՞ղ էր ի վերջո Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը մարտի 1-ին
> 
> 08:48 • 07.11.09
> Որտե՞ղ էր ի վերջո Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը մարտի 1-ին
> 
> ՀՀ ոստիկանության անձնագրային և վիզաների բաժինը երեկ հրաժարվել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանին տրամադրել վերջին 5 տարում Փաշինյանի` Հայաստանում մշտապես բնակվելու վերաբերյալ տեղեկանքը, գրում է «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթը:
> 
> Ինչպես գրում են հոդվածագիրները, տեղեկանքում նշված է, որ «ՀՀ ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության 03,11,2009 թիվ 3/3-3671 գրության համաձայն, Ն.Փաշինյանը 26.02.2008թ. մինչև 07.07.2009թ. գտնվել է հետախուզման մեջ և հետախուզման մեջ գտնվելու ժամանակահատվածում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում չի բնակվել»:
> 
> ...


tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (07.11.2009), Norton (07.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը շահերը ներկայացնող Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը հայտարարել է, որ անօրինություն է տեղի ունեցել և պատրաստվում է Փաշինյանի իրավունքները վերականգնել դատական կարգով:


Տենաս որ դատարան ա դիմելու ? Շվեդիայի, Ֆինլանդայի ? Միջազգային ինչ-որ դատարան ? Նիկոլի որ ոտնահարված իրավունքներն ա վերականգնելու ? Չգրանցելը, թե մուֆթա դատվելը հիմիկվա ?? Դավիթն ա մեր վրա տժում, Նիկոլը, ՀԱԿ-ը, իշխանությունները, թե ուժե ալամ աշխարհը, մենք էլ մեզ էշի տեղ ենք դրել ?? 

Կարանք մի հատ հասարակական հնչեղություն ապահովենք էս չգրանցելուն ? Մի հատ բոլորս դեպի դատարան, որ հիմա էլ Նիկոլի ոտնահարված իրավունքները պաշտպանենք: Կարող ա իշխանությունների համար դժվարություններ ստեղծվի միջազգային ասպարեզում: Ամոթանք տան, մի հատ թքեն էրեսներին - ոնց կարելի էր Նիկոլին չգրանցել, այ այ այ այ այ:

----------


## Chuk

> Տենաս որ դատարան ա դիմելու ? Շվեդիայի, Ֆինլանդայի ? Միջազգային ինչ-որ դատարան ? Նիկոլի որ ոտնահարված իրավունքներն ա վերականգնելու ? Չգրանցելը, թե մուֆթա դատվելը հիմիկվա ?? Դավիթն ա մեր վրա տժում, Նիկոլը, ՀԱԿ-ը, իշխանությունները, թե ուժե ալամ աշխարհը, մենք էլ մեզ էշի տեղ ենք դրել ?? 
> 
> Կարանք մի հատ հասարակական հնչեղություն ապահովենք էս չգրանցելուն ? Մի հատ բոլորս դեպի դատարան, որ հիմա էլ Նիկոլի ոտնահարված իրավունքները պաշտպանենք: Կարող ա իշխանությունների համար դժվարություններ ստեղծվի միջազգային ասպարեզում: Ամոթանք տան, մի հատ թքեն էրեսներին - ոնց կարելի էր Նիկոլին չգրանցել, այ այ այ այ այ:


Ծափ, Տրիբուն ձյա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ծափ, Տրիբուն ձյա


Իմ ու քո ծափից վնաս չկա, դու նայի ինչ ծափերի տեղատարափ ա հասարակական հնչեղության առիթով իշխանական ճամբարում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ ու քո ծափից վնաս չկա, դու նայի ինչ ծափերի տեղատարափ ա հասարակական հնչեղության առիթով իշխանական ճամբարում:


Հա ո՞ր  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ես կարծում եմ լավ են արել որ Նիկոլին չեն գրանցել… իսկ եթե գրանցեին ու հլա մի հատ էլ հաղթեր ու դեպուտատ դառնար… ավելի վատ էր լինելու… ինքը կամ մանդատը պտի վայր դներ կամ էլ ժառանգների պես խալաստոյ պատրոնով սաղ օրը կրակեր… Ժող, ես որևէ բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ կոչեր անելու, բայց աչքիս "քարով շուշա ջարդելուց" բացի հազիվ թե բան ուրիշ բան ազդի… էս թուղթը ստեղ, էն թուղթն ընդեղ, էս դատը սենց էն դատը նենց… ոչ մի եվրոպա էլ ձեն չի հանելու ու ոչ ոք էլ մեզ չի աջակցելու (նույն պրոբլեմը մեր պարսիկ հարևաններն ունեն էսօր) Սերժը ընենց մի հատ "սերվիս" ա տալիս եվրոպային ու թուրքերին որ 1000 հոգի էլ սպանեն ձեն չեն հանի… տեսնում են որ Սերժի հիմքերը երկրում ամուր են

…ռադիկալ պետք ա լինել ժող, ռադիկալ… ոչ մի զիջում… թող սաղ օրը տանկերն ու զորքը բերեն կանգնացնեն ու իմանան որ հենց տարան էլի ա սկսելու… նրանք հանգիստ կյանք պտի չունենան… աշխարհում ոչ մի ընդդիմություն կամ ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական գործիչ նման կոչ չի կարող անել (խոսքս արկածախնդիրների մասին չի)… սա պետք ա ինքնաբուխ լինի… եթե ինքնաբուխ չեղավ նշանակում ա ժողովուրդը խնդիր չունի էս իշխանությունների հետ (դուք նրանց փնթփնթալուն մի նայեք) ու արժանի են էս իշխանություններին… զոռով էլ որ փոխես էդ էլ մի տեսակ չարիք ա

… ֆրանսիայում մի հատ դեբիլ օրենք դուրները չեր եկել հայ-հայ էր սորբոնն էին տրաքացնելու…

----------

Kuk (08.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

եվ դու՞ Մեֆ  :Hands Up: 
դու էլ չէ՞ վերջապես եկար այս հասկացողությանը, որ "սահմանադրություն" կոչված զուգարանի թուղթը ժողովդին ստրկական սահմանների մեջ պահելու համար ա մենակ ստեղծված: ու իմիջայլոց էտ ապուշ ստրկատիրական սահմանները գծագրվեցին 1994-95 -ից հետո: 

իսկ ընդանրապես Նիկոլի նստելը գողական սխոդկի որոշման կատարմանն ա նման: 
Ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում, որ Նիկոլի պես անալիտիկ ու պրակտիկ խելքի տեր մարդը գնա իրա ոտերով մտնի նաղդ կուլ տվող վիշապի քարանձավը… դրանից մենակ զաստավիտի հոտ ա գալիս  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

էսօր չլուրերն էի նայում Հ1-ի, տեսնեմ Գաֆեսջյան կոչված թմբլիկը Սերոժին ասում ա, որ հիմա վստահ ա Հայաստանի համար, տեսնելով որ Հայաստանը վստահելի ձեռներում ա ՝ այսինքն Սերոժի ղեկավարման տակ ա :
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
գայլին տվել են ոչխարների հոտը, ու հայտարարում են որ *վստահելի ձեռներում ա*: սրանցի հետո էլ գայլերը չեն հոշոտի հոտը   :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եվ դու՞ Մեֆ 
> դու էլ չէ՞ վերջապես եկար այս հասկացողությանը, որ "սահմանադրություն" կոչված զուգարանի թուղթը ժողովդին ստրկական սահմանների մեջ պահելու համար ա մենակ ստեղծված: ու իմիջայլոց էտ ապուշ ստրկատիրական սահմանները գծագրվեցին 1994-95 -ից հետո: 
> 
> իսկ ընդանրապես Նիկոլի նստելը գողական սխոդկի որոշման կատարմանն ա նման: 
> Ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում, որ Նիկոլի պես անալիտիկ ու պրակտիկ խելքի տեր մարդը գնա իրա ոտերով մտնի նաղդ կուլ տվող վիշապի քարանձավը… դրանից մենակ զաստավիտի հոտ ա գալիս


Դիվ ջան, ինձ սխալ ես հասկանում… սահմանադրությունը լավ բան ա և ես հարգում եմ այն ու նույնն էլ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին, բայց սահմանադրությունից վեր ժողովուրդն ա կանգնած ու եթե նա ինքնաբուխ փողոց ա դուրս գալիս, նա սրբագրում ա սահմանադրությունը, նշանակում ա սահմանադրությունը պետք ա փոխվի… մեր դեպքում սահմանադրության փոփոխման հարց չկա այլ նրա կիրառման հարց կա…

… ու մեկ ա ընգեր, ոչ մի քաղաքական գործիչ իրավունք չունի բռնության կոչ անելու, դա պետք ա լինի *ինքնաբուխ* … մարտի 1-ին կար … բայց Մարտի 1-ից հետո կամաց-կամաց սատկավ… մեր ժողովուրդը էպիզոդիկ ա զբաղվում իր իրավունքներով ու մեղքը միշտ ընկնում ա "ընդդիմության ղեկավարների վրա" … ունի մեղք, բայց էդ ընդդիմությունն ու իշխանությունը ժողովրդի ծոցից ա դուրս եկած… ժողովրդից էլ պետք ա սկսել…

… Նիկոլի հաշվով չգիտեմ ընգեր, ինձ թվում ա Նիկոլն իր օրինակով ա ուզում ցույց տա… ինչքան էլ պրագմատիկ ու անալիտիկ լինես, մեկ ա առանց էնտուզիազմի ոչինչ չի լինի… ես կասեի աշխարհը առանց էնտուզիազմի չի ֆռռա

----------

Chuk (08.11.2009), Kuk (08.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …ռադիկալ պետք ա լինել ժող, ռադիկալ… ոչ մի զիջում… թող սաղ օրը տանկերն ու զորքը բերեն կանգնացնեն ու իմանան որ հենց տարան էլի ա սկսելու… նրանք հանգիստ կյանք պտի չունենան… աշխարհում ոչ մի ընդդիմություն կամ ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական գործիչ նման կոչ չի կարող անել (խոսքս արկածախնդիրների մասին չի)… սա պետք ա ինքնաբուխ լինի…


Ինքնաբուխ չի կարող լինել ժողովդրի նման գիտակցական մակարդակի ու նման «դուխի» պարագայում, Մեֆ, ժողովուրդը «դուխից» ընկած է ու չի հասկանում թե հանուն ինչի պիտի ինքնաբխվի: Դրա համար ժողովուրդը առնվազն պիտի վստահ լինի, որ ռադիկալ քայլերով հասնելու է մի ինչ-որ լավ բանի: Չեմ կարծում, որ ժողովուրդը վստահ է, թե ինչ է ուզում, և վստահ է, թե ոնց է պետք հասնել իր ուզածին: Ժողովուրդը հիմա մոլորված յոլա է գնում, որովհետև էս ժողովրդին չորս կողմից խաբեցին ու շինեցին: Ընդդիմությունն էլ իր  բաժին:




> եթե ինքնաբուխ չեղավ նշանակում ա ժողովուրդը խնդիր չունի էս իշխանությունների հետ (դուք նրանց փնթփնթալուն մի նայեք) ու արժանի են էս իշխանություններին…


Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է այդ լոզունգը (ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի է իր իշխանություններին) ոչ դեմոկրատական համակարգերի համար սխալ է, շատ սխալ: Նույնն է, թե ասես ամեն մի ստրուկ արժանի է իր տիրոջը: Մեր ժողովդրի ողնաշարը կոտրված է, ու մեր ժողովուրդը ոչ մի ընդհանուր ծրագիր չունի թեկուզ մտքում, մենք յոլա ենք գնում, մարդա իր համար: Այդ ծրագիրը ոչ մեկ հստակ ու կոնկրետ չի առաջարկել, այդ թվում և ընդդիմությունը: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ընդհամենը հայտարարեց, որ ինքը (ինքը!!!) երեք տարում կմաքրի ավգյան ախոռները, իմա՝ ավազակներից կմաքրի այս երկիրը: Ես՝ միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ քաղաքացիս այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե այս երկիրը ինչ ճանապարհով է գնալու, արդյո՞ք պետական կառավարման ձև է փոխվելու, արդյո՞ք չինովնիկների աշխատավարձը բարձրացնելու են ու հսկելու են որ չգռփեն, արդյո՞ք նախագահի աշխատավարձը բարձրացնելու են, ու նա ապրելու է *միայն* աշխատավարձով, արդյո՞ք չինովնիկները սկսելու են տարբերել պետական հարցերը իրենց անձնական հարցերից: Ինչպե՞ս: Դրա համար էլ Մեֆ, անձամբ ես ինքնաբխվելու ոչ մի ցանկություն հիմա չունեմ, որովհետև չգիտեմ ինչի համար:




> … ֆրանսիայում մի հատ դեբիլ օրենք դուրները չեր եկել հայ-հայ էր սորբոնն էին տրաքացնելու…


Ֆրանսիայում այլ կերպ լինել չի կարող, Մեֆ, ֆրանսիացիք դեռ երկու հարյուր տարի առաջ են Բաստիլը գրավել ու հեղափոխություն արել, իսկ հայերս ի՞նչ ենք արել, բացի իրար ծախելուց, թուրքերին ու պարսիկներին հաճոյանալուց: Ղարաբաղն ենք ազատագրել, որ մի հորթ խաղեր տա էդ թեմայով, ու հրճվի իր իշխանությամբ:

----------

REAL_ist (08.11.2009), Երվանդ (08.11.2009), Տրիբուն (08.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում ընտրությունների մասին է, սիրելի իմ ապստամբության կոչ անող բարեկամներս, ովքեր հնարավոր ապստամբության դեպքում հետին պլան քաշվելու տարբերակներ եք փնտրելու  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքնաբուխ չի կարող լինել ժողովդրի նման գիտակցական մակարդակի ու նման «դուխի» պարագայում, Մեֆ, ժողովուրդը «դուխից» ընկած է ու չի հասկանում թե հանուն ինչի պիտի ինքնաբխվի: Դրա համար ժողովուրդը առնվազն պիտի վստահ լինի, որ ռադիկալ քայլերով հասնելու է մի ինչ-որ լավ բանի: Չեմ կարծում, որ ժողովուրդը վստահ է, թե ինչ է ուզում, և վստահ է, թե ոնց է պետք հասնել իր ուզածին: Ժողովուրդը հիմա մոլորված յոլա է գնում, որովհետև էս ժողովրդին չորս կողմից խաբեցին ու շինեցին: Ընդդիմությունն էլ իր  բաժին:


Վիշապ ջան, մեր ժողովուրդն արդեն անհիշելի ժամանակներից է "անդուխ" ու մենք ընկած դրա համար մեղավոր ենք ման գալիս… եթե ժողովուրդը չի հասկանում թե հանուն ինչի ինքնաբխվի ուրեմն դրա կարիքը չկա և որևէ ընդդիմություն եթե փորձի ժողովրդի միջոցով որևէ բան անել, ապա դա պիտի կարդացվի ժողովրդին խաբել ու մանիպուլացիայի ենթարկել… ընդդիմությունը չխաբեց Վիշապ ջան, ուղղակի չկարողացավ: Հավատ դա շատ բարդ է, երբ տեսնում ես թե ում դեմ և ում միջոցով ես պայքարում… "ում դեմ" ես միայն ռեժիմին ինկատի չունեմ այլ արևմուտքն ու ռուսաստանն էլ հետը որոնց լուռ համաձայնությամբ են գործում "սրանք"… Վիշ ապեր, ես չեմ ընդունում որ ասում են "մեզ խաբեցին" ու սա "պաշտոնական" տեսակետ է… ոնց որ հասկանում եմ մեզ միշտ ու բոլորն են խաբել, պարսիկները (Շապուհ-մապուհները), թուրքերը, երիտ թուրքերը, Եվրոպան, Ռուսաստանը, դաշնակները հետո Լևոնը ու վերջում էլի Լևոնը (էս երկու դեբիլներին չեմ հաշվում որովհետև դրանցից երբեք սպասելիքներ չեն եղել)… Կարող ա՞ մեզնից ա… մեզնից ա Վիշ, մեզնից… ու՞մ գնանք բողոքենք, ստորագրություն հավաքենք որ մեզ էլ չխաբել… ապեր ասում ես ժողովուրդն առնվազն պետք ա վստահ լինի որ մի լավ բանի կհասնի, համաձայն եմ, բայց որտեղից էդ վստահությունը ներշնչեն(ք) ու ով, սովորաբար ժողովուրդն ինքն է լինում ներշնչանք ու "հաջողության գարանտ"… Տղես գիրքը կորցրել էր դպրոցում, ասեցի "գող ու ավազակ են, կգամ կխոսեմ դասատուի հետ" ու գնացի… մի քանի օր հետո եկավ ասեց հիմա էլ բնագիտության գիրքն են գողացել, ասի "գյադա՛… կգնաս որտեղից կուզես գիրքդ կճարես… դու ես մեղավոր… ինչու՞ են մենակ քեզնից գողանում"… իրական դեպք ա…






> Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է այդ լոզունգը (ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի է իր իշխանություններին) ոչ դեմոկրատական համակարգերի համար սխալ է, շատ սխալ: Նույնն է, թե ասես ամեն մի ստրուկ արժանի է իր տիրոջը: Մեր ժողովդրի ողնաշարը կոտրված է, ու մեր ժողովուրդը ոչ մի ընդհանուր ծրագիր չունի թեկուզ մտքում, մենք յոլա ենք գնում, մարդա իր համար: Այդ ծրագիրը ոչ մեկ հստակ ու կոնկրետ չի առաջարկել, այդ թվում և ընդդիմությունը: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ընդհամենը հայտարարեց, որ ինքը (ինքը!!!) երեք տարում կմաքրի ավգյան ախոռները, իմա՝ ավազակներից կմաքրի այս երկիրը: Ես՝ միջին վիճակագրական կիսագրագետ քաղաքացիս այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե այս երկիրը ինչ ճանապարհով է գնալու, արդյո՞ք պետական կառավարման ձև է փոխվելու, արդյո՞ք չինովնիկների աշխատավարձը բարձրացնելու են ու հսկելու են որ չգռփեն, արդյո՞ք նախագահի աշխատավարձը բարձրացնելու են, ու նա ապրելու է *միայն* աշխատավարձով, արդյո՞ք չինովնիկները սկսելու են տարբերել պետական հարցերը իրենց անձնական հարցերից: Ինչպե՞ս: Դրա համար էլ Մեֆ, անձամբ ես ինքնաբխվելու ոչ մի ցանկություն հիմա չունեմ, որովհետև չգիտեմ ինչի համար:


Ապեր, լոզունգն աշխատում է բոլոր հասարակարգերում… տառացիորեն բոլոր…որովհետև բոլոր հասարակարգերում էլ ժողովուրդը ֆակտոր է, լինի ստրկատիրական, բռնապետական թե դեմոկրատական ու պատմության մեջ միշտ էլ ժողովրդի կարծիքի հետ հաշվի են նստել… փարավոններն ու թագավորները միշտ էլ ուզեցել են իմանալ թե ինչ է մտածում ժողովուրդն իր մասին ու միշտ էլ աշխատել են այս կամ այն չափով գոհացնել… նրանք հասկացել են որ երկրի հիմքը դա ժողովուրդն է ու ինչպիսի ժողովուրդ որ ունեցար էդպիսին էլ երկիրդ ու քո ուժը կլինի…

Համաձայն եմ, մեր ժողովրդի ողնաշարը կոտրված է, բայց ո՞վ է սարքելու-բուժելու… Լևոնը՞… Գանդին էլ գա չի կարա… հա, Լևոնը սխալներ գործեց, էս ընտրությունների ժամանակ էլ ու նրանից հետո էլ, բայց դա չի կարող ողնաշար ջարդել: Բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ սխալներ գործել են ու պիտի գործեն, բայց դա կատաստրոֆիկ չի կարող լինել… մեր ժողովրդի ողնաշարը 600 տարի է ջարդած է, սա է պրոբլեմը ու փոխանակ ման գանք թե ով է ջարդել որ մեղքը վրան գցենք ավելի լավ է մտածենք ոնց բուժենք… հա Վիշապ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում ու դու ճշգրիտ նկարագրեցիր վիճակն ու տրամադրությունը , բայց խաբված զգալն ու խռովելը ելք չի (քեզ ինկատի չունեմ, ալյ ժողովրդին)… ես բոլորովին էլ ՀԱԿ-ի քարոզչությունը չեմ անում ու ոչ էլ ասում եմ անվերապահորեն որևէ ուժի պետք է վստահել… ուղղակի ժողովուրդն այնքան ակտիվ ու անհանդուրժող պետք է լինի որ նրան խաբելը լինի արկածախնդրություն, լինի դա իշխանություն թե ընդդիմություն… էդ վախն ու հարգանքը պետք է *վաստակել*… եթե չեն վախենում ու հարգում, ուրեմն չենք վաստակել




> Ֆրանսիայում այլ կերպ լինել չի կարող, Մեֆ, ֆրանսիացիք դեռ երկու հարյուր տարի առաջ են Բաստիլը գրավել ու հեղափոխություն արել, իսկ հայերս ի՞նչ ենք արել, բացի իրար ծախելուց, թուրքերին ու պարսիկներին հաճոյանալուց: Ղարաբաղն ենք ազատագրել, որ մի հորթ խաղեր տա էդ թեմայով, ու հրճվի իր իշխանությամբ:


Վիշ-ապեր, ֆրանսիացիները 200 տարի առաջ մի բան էին սարքում որի մոդելը պատմության մեջ չկար ու դրա համար դա նրանցից 200 տարի պահանջվեց… մենք այսօր մի բան ենք ուզում անել որն արդեն 200 տարի է արված է ստուգված է ու աշխատում է, ինչու՞ պիտի 200 տարի քաշի… բայց մնացած բոլոր գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ…

Ապեր իմ ասածն էն ա որ սա մենակ ժողովուրդը կարա ուղղի ուրիշ ոչ ոք… ով էլ որ անի առանց ժողովրդի ու ինչքան էլ բարի նպատակներով անի, մեկ ա, պերեվառոտ ա լինելու ու վերջն էլի նույնը… էսի ես 100% եմ ասում

*…և հենց այս կերպ էլ պետք է արվի 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում ընտրությունների մասին է, սիրելի իմ *ապստամբության* կոչ անող բարեկամներս, ովքեր հնարավոր ապստամբության դեպքում հետին պլան քաշվելու տարբերակներ եք փնտրելու


Ինքնաբխվելու

----------


## ministr

> էսօր չլուրերն էի նայում Հ1-ի, տեսնեմ Գաֆեսջյան կոչված թմբլիկը Սերոժին ասում ա, որ հիմա վստահ ա Հայաստանի համար, տեսնելով որ Հայաստանը վստահելի ձեռներում ա ՝ այսինքն Սերոժի ղեկավարման տակ ա :
>   
> գայլին տվել են ոչխարների հոտը, ու հայտարարում են որ *վստահելի ձեռներում ա*: սրանցի հետո էլ գայլերը չեն հոշոտի հոտը


Գաֆեսճյանը էն պիրատի դեմքովը չի? Իրա համար շատ էլ վստահելիա ինչա եղել որ: Բիզնեսները ծաղկում են փողերը գալիս հլա չհաշված էն մյուս բաները....

----------


## dvgray

> ուղղակի ժողովուրդն այնքան ակտիվ ու անհանդուրժող պետք է լինի որ նրան խաբելը լինի արկածախնդրություն, լինի դա իշխանություն թե ընդդիմություն…


էտպեսի ժողովուրդ աշխարհի ոչ մի ծերում էլ չես գտնի  /սա իմ տեսական եզրակացությունն է /: հարցը էն է, որ իշխանատենչ մասսան պետք է լինի այդպիսի ակտիվ ու անհաննդուրժող, ու ժողովրդին համապատասխան ձևի ռասկրուտկա անի, ոնց որ արեց Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն 88-ին: եթե կարծում ես, որ էն թվերին ժողովուրդը ակտիվ ու անհանդուրժող էր ապրիորի, ապա այդպես չէր: լիքը քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաներ էին կիրառվում՝ սկսած Սումգաիթյան ջարդերի մասին վիդիոների տարածումից մինչև Աշոտ Մանուչարյանի, Լևոնի, Վանոի… և այլնի կողմից առավոտից իրիկում կոմունիստ քֆրտելով ու ահաբեկելով: 
Ու երբ որ Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն մտավ Մատրոսկայա տիշինա, նույն ձևի ժողովուրդը դեպրեսիվ վիճակում մտավ իրա խուցերը, մինչև որ Ռուսաստանը չորոշեց մի 6 ամիս հետո նրանց էլի նոր թափով բաց թողնել /իսկ թե ինչու, դա առանձին խոսակցության թեմա է/:




> էդ վախն ու հարգանքը պետք է *վաստակել*… եթե չեն վախենում ու հարգում, ուրեմն չենք վաստակել


վաստակել ինչպես՞… հացը խաբելու տեխնոլոգիաների մեջ է միայն:
Օրինակ Հայաստանում կիրառվում է բավականին բիրտ ու չոբան, բռի տեխնոլոգիաներ: իսկ դա արդյունք է նրան, որ հայկական ղեկավարությունները միշտ է, /գոնե վերջին 100 տարում/ եղել են շատ ավելի մաֆիոզ ու թայֆայական, քան արևմտյան ղեկավարները: Այսպիսի "գողական" սխոդկի դեմ շաչժվելու համար հարգել-մարգելը ստից աուրա է: Նրանք թքան ունեն բոլորիս վրա ու բոլորիս հարգանքի վրա, քանի որ ունեն այնքնա խելք ու հասկացություն, որ պարզ հասկանան որ նորմալ մարդը երբեք էլ գողին ու գողականությանը չի հարգի, այլ մենակ կզզվի:

----------


## dvgray

> Գաֆեսճյանը էն պիրատի դեմքովը չի? .


հենց ինքն ա որ կա  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր իմ ասածն էն ա որ սա մենակ ժողովուրդը կարա ուղղի ուրիշ ոչ ոք… ով էլ որ անի առանց ժողովրդի ու ինչքան էլ բարի նպատակներով անի, մեկ ա, պերեվառոտ ա լինելու ու վերջն էլի նույնը… էսի ես 100% եմ ասում
> 
> *…և հենց այս կերպ էլ պետք է արվի 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում*


Մեֆ, պատասխանում եմ այստեղ՝ Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն, համ Ակումբի կարգը չխախտենք, համ էլ իմ սիրելի թեման է :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում ընտրությունների մասին է, սիրելի իմ ապստամբության կոչ անող բարեկամներս, ովքեր հնարավոր ապստամբության դեպքում հետին պլան քաշվելու տարբերակներ եք փնտրելու


Բա ո՞նց էիր ուզում Չուկ ջան, հո աննոռմալ չենք, համ կոչ անենք, համ էլ առաջին շարքերում լինենք: Մկների ժողովը մի հատ էլ կարդա  :Wink: 

Кстати - կարաս բացատրես, ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա ապստամբության կոչ անելու ու հետ քաշվելու, ու ապստամբության կոչ չանելու, ու սուս ու փուս նստելու մեջ: Երկու դեպքում էլ որոշիչը ցռանի գործոնն է: Երկու դեպքում էլ արդյունքը նույնն է, տեղներս տաք ու ապահով, ու ոչ մի փոփոխության ակնկալիք:

----------


## Rammer

*ՀՈՐԴՈՐ ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆԻՆ  
*
Ակնհայտ է, որ Անկախության եւ Ժողովրդավարության վերականգնման պայքարի նվիրյալի նկատմամբ քաղաքական դատավարությունը իրավական ելք չունի: Իշխանությանը սպասարկող դատարանի որոշումն իրավական հիմնավորում չի պահանջում: Ինչպես որ խամաճիկ է հայկական արդարադատությունը ՀՀ բարձրագույն քաղաքական իշխանության ձեռքին եւ որեւէ ինքնուրույն քայլի իրավասու չէ, այնպես էլ խամաճիկ է եւ որեւէ ինքնուրույն քայլի ընդունակ չէ այդ քաղաքական բարձրագույն իշխանությունը, որը հայ-թուրքական եւ արցախյան հարցերը հնազանդորեն լուծելու համար ձեւավորված ժամանակավոր գործիք է` իրեն ծնած եվրոպական եւ ռուսական շահերի ձեռքին:

Հարգելի պարոն Նիկոլ Փաշինյան,

Հորդորում ենք Ձեզ` հրաժարվել փաստաբանական ծառայությունից, դատավոր-դատախազի պատմուճանների տակ թաքնվածներին ու կեղծ վկաներին պատասխանելուց եւ դատարանի ամբիոնը վերածել* քաղաքական հարթակի, դահլիճից մինչեւ Ազատության հրապարակը՝ քաղաքական լսարանի:* Դատարանում ակնկալում ենք Ձեր ելույթները՝ օտարներին սպասարկող ավազակներից երկիրն ազատելու քայլերի, քաղաքական ուղիների վերաբերյալ:

Աստված Ձեզ եւ բոլորիս ուժ տա, որ կարողանանք փոխել այն, ինչը դեռ հնարավոր է փոխել:

*ԵՐԻՏԱՍԱՐԴ ՊԱՀՊԱՆՈՂԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՄԻՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀԿ*
09.11.2009թ.

----------


## ministr

> հենց ինքն ա որ կա


Սոբստվեննոյ պերսոնի...

----------

dvgray (10.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Բայց դզում են «քաղաքական քննարկումները», մարդիկ մտնում են ու մտքներով ինչ անցնում ա գրում են, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ինչ թեմա ա  :Hands Up:

----------

dvgray (10.11.2009), ministr (10.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Գործը հասավ դատարան
> 17:46 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանն այսօր հայց է ներկայացրել Վարչական դատարան:  
> 
> Նա դատարանից պահանջել է վերացնել ՀՀ Ոստիկանության վիզաների եւ անձնագրերի վարչության Իջեւանի բաժանմունքի գրությունը եւ պարտադրել լիազոր մարմնին «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին վերջին 5 տարում ՀՀ-ում բնակվելու մասին տեղեկանք տրամադրել:
> 
>  Հիշեցնենք, որ  տեղեկանք չի տրամադրվել հետեւյալ պատճառաբանությամբ, թե Փաշինյանը 2008թ. փետրվարի 26-ից 2009թ. հուլիսի 7-ը գտնվել է հետախուզման մեջ եւ այդ ժամանակահատվածում նա չի բնակվել ՀՀ-ում:
> 
> ...


Ա1+



> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը
> 
> «ՀՀ ոստիկանության անձնագրային եւ վիզաների վարչության Իջեւանի անձնագրային բաժանմունքը հրաժարվել է ՙՀայկական ժամանակ՚ թերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի անդամ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին տեղեկանք տրամադրել վերջին 5 տարում Հայաստանում մշտապես բնակվելու վերաբերյալ։ Ոստիկանության հիշյալ վարչության այս քայլն ապօրինի է, առանց օրենքով նախատեսված որեւէ հիմնավորման։
> 
> Ակնհայտ է, որ տվյալ դեպքում ոստիկանությունը կատարել է վարչախմբի հերթական քաղաքական պատվերը՝ թույլ չտալու համար Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին օգտվելու որպես պատգամավորության թեկնածու գրանցվելու իր սահմանադրական իրավունքից։ Իր հերթին, Սահմանադրության եւ օրենքի այսօրինակ կոպիտ խախտումը ցայտուն մի վկայություն է վարչախմբի թուլության ու վախի, ինչը նա ոչ մի կերպ չի կարողանում հաղթահարել։ Համոզված, որ թափուր մնացած թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հաղթանակը անխուսափելի է լինելու, իշխանությունը որոշել է պարզապես նրան չտրամադրել անհրաժեշտ փաստաթղթերը՝ ոստիկանության աշխատողներից եւս մի քանիսին օրինախախտ ու հանցագործ դարձնելու ճանապարհով։
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հայտարարում է, որ հետամուտ է լինելու քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի իրավունքների վերականգնմանը։ Որպես առաջին քայլ ոստիկանության անձնագրային եւ վիզաների բաժանմունքի մերժումը բողոքարկվելու է Վարչական դատարանում»,-ասված է հայտարարության


Ա1+

----------

Rammer (09.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> *Մադաթյանին էլ են մերժել*
> 15:30 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Ոստիկանությունը մերժել է վերջին հինգ տարում Հայաստանում մշտապես բնակվելու վերաբերյալ տեղեկանք տրամադրել Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավորի լրացուցիչ ընտրություններում թեկնածություն առաջադրած Էդուարդ Մադաթյանին։ «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ին այդ մասին ասել է Հայաստանի փոխոստիկանապետ Հովհաննես Հունանյանը:
> 
> Հարցին` արդյո՞ք հիմնավորված է համարում Փաշինյանին տեղեկանք տրամադրելը մերժելը, եւ արդյո՞ք Էդվարդ Մադաթյանին տրամադրվել է այդպիսի տեղեկանք, Հովհաննես Հունանյանը պատասխանել է. «Մադաթյանին նույնպես մերժել են, որքան ես իրազեկ եմ։ Մի քանի օր առաջ մերժել են եւ նույն պատճառաբանությամբ»։
> 
> Անցած շաբաթ մերժվել էր նաեւ նույն ընտրատարածքում թեկնածություն առաջադրած Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին համանման տեղեկանք տրամադրելու հարցը, պատճառաբանելով, որ վերջինս՝ «26.02.2008 թվականից մինչեւ 07.07.2009 թվականը գտնվել է հետախուզման մեջ եւ հետախուզման մեջ գտնվելու ժամանակահատվածում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում չի բնակվել»։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Kuk (10.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Լևոն Զուրաբյանը չի ուզում դնի թեկնածությունը եթե Փաշինյանին այդպես էլ թույլ չտան?

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոն Զուրաբյանը չի ուզում դնի թեկնածությունը եթե Փաշինյանին այդպես էլ թույլ չտան?


ՀԱԿ-ը հստակ հայտարարել ա, որ այս ԱԺ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու նպատակահարմարություն չի տեսնում էսինչ, էսինչ ու էսինչ պատճառներով, ու միայն հաշվի առնելով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի կարգավիճակը ու էս, էս ու էս խնդիրները պաշտպանում է նրա թեկնածությունը:

Հիմա հարց. Հարցդ ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ:

----------

Rammer (10.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ապեր բանուգործս թողած ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություններին հետևելով չեմ զբաղված, դրա համար էլ դու, որպես քաջատեղյակ, պարզաբանեցիր, ինչի համար քեզ շնորհակալություն: Իմ հարցի մեջ թաքնված այսբերգներ, սուզանավեր, ստորջրյա ռումբեր պետք չի ման գալ եթե դա ի նկատի ունեիր, ուղղակի Զուրաբյանին համարում եմ խելքը գլխին մարդ ու կուզեի որ պատգամավոր լիներ: Բայց դե եթե ՀԱԿ-ը սա գնահատումա միմիայն որպես առիթ ...

Եթե հարցիդ ենթատեքստը իմ հասկացածը չէր, ապա իմաստը որն էր?

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր բանուգործս թողած ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություններին հետևելով չեմ զբաղված, դրա համար էլ դու, որպես քաջատեղյակ, պարզաբանեցիր, ինչի համար քեզ շնորհակալություն: Իմ հարցի մեջ թաքնված այսբերգներ, սուզանավեր, ստորջրյա ռումբեր պետք չի ման գալ եթե դա ի նկատի ունեիր, ուղղակի Զուրաբյանին համարում եմ խելքը գլխին մարդ ու կուզեի որ պատգամավոր լիներ: Բայց դե եթե ՀԱԿ-ը սա գնահատումա միմիայն որպես առիթ ...
> 
> Եթե հարցիդ ենթատեքստը իմ հասկացածը չէր, ապա իմաստը որն էր?


Հարցիս ենթատեքստը նա ա, որ հենց էս թեմայում ոչ մեկ անգամ էդ հայտարարությունը դրվել, ու դրա մասին խոսվել ա:

----------

ministr (10.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Հետգրության կարգով ավելացնեմ, որ մոռացա նշել, որ անկախ ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունից ու քաղաքական որոշումից իրավական առումով դա անհնար է հասարակ պատճառով. առաջադրումների ժամկետն արդեն անցել է:

----------


## murmushka

հը՞ :Shok: 



> Թեկնածուն առաջարկում է ինքնաբացարկ
> 19:45 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում առաջադրված պատգամավորի թեկնածու Վլադիմիր Կոստանյանը  տարածել է հետեւյալ հաղորդագրությունը: Հաղորդությունը տրամադրել է  Հայաստանի առաջադիմական կուսակցությունը:
> 
> ԻՆՔՆԱԲԱՑԱՐԿԻ ԱՌԱՋԱՐԿ
> 
> «Կենտրոն համայնքի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավորության թեկնածուներին առաջարկում եմ միասնաբար հանել թեկնածությունները՝ ինքնաբացարկ հայտարարել, որպեսզի հավելյալ հնարավորություն ստեղծվի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի՝ 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում լրացուցիչ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու համար, որպեսզի որեւէ մեկը չասի, թե մենք ընտրություններին մեր մասնակցությամբ մասնակցում ենք Նիկոլի դեմ իրականացվող քաղաքական հաշվեհարդարին:
> 
> Եթե մենք ճշմարտություն ենք ասել, չենք խաբել ժողովրդին, չենք փորձել ընդդիմության հաշվին դիվիդենտներ շահել, եթե իրականում մտահոգված ենք Հայաստանում ընդդիմության առաջխաղացման հնարավորությամբ, եթե իսկապես ողջունում ենք Նիկոլի առաջադրումը եւ կարեւորում նրա մասնակցությունն ընտրապայքարին, պիտի միասնաբար ինքնաբացարկ հայտարարենք: Սրանով մենք նաեւ ցույց կտանք, որ մեզանից որեւէ մեկն ՙիշխանական պրոեկտ՚ չի, կեղծ ձեւով չի ներկայանում ժողովրդին»,-ասված է թեկնածուի  հայտարարության մեջ:

----------


## Chuk

Լավ քայլ է ու կեղծ քայլ է: Կարծում եմ, որ ինքնաբացարկ չեն հայտնի ու Կոստանյանը դա հրաշալի իմանալով է այս հայտարարությունն արել՝ դիվիդենտներ շահելու սին հույսով:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ կեղծիքների ամբող շղթա է, ուշադրություն դարձնենք այս տողին. «Հաղորդությունը տրամադրել է Հայաստանի առաջադիմական կուսակցությունը:»

Կոստանյանը, իբր, մինչ ընտրություններին մասնակցելը դուրս էր եկել կուսակցությունից: Համենայն դեպս ինքն այդպես էր ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ քայլ է ու կեղծ քայլ է: Կարծում եմ, որ ինքնաբացարկ չեն հայտնի ու Կոստանյանը դա հրաշալի իմանալով է այս հայտարարությունն արել՝ դիվիդենտներ շահելու սին հույսով:


Պետք ա Կոստանյանին ընդունել ՀԱԿ:

----------


## Chuk

> Պետք ա Կոստանյանին ընդունել ՀԱԿ:


Անշուշտ, եթե դիմի: ՀԱԿ-ը բաց կառույց ա ու նրան կարող են անդամակցել բոլոր ուզողները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անշուշտ, եթե դիմի: ՀԱԿ-ը բաց կառույց ա ու նրան կարող են անդամակցել բոլոր ուզողները:


շատ բացոտ ա ստացվում տենց, կարող ա բառդակի վերածվի, եթե արդեն չի վերածվել`ներս ու դուրս անող հավայիների պատճառով

----------


## Chuk

> շատ բացոտ ա ստացվում տենց, կարող ա բառդակի վերածվի, եթե արդեն չի վերածվել`ներս ու դուրս անող հավայիների պատճառով


Անդամակցել դեռ չի նշանակում «ներս ու դուրս անել», իսկ զտում ինքնաբերաբար լինում է: Գուցե՞ վերադառնանք թեմային, անիմաստ աննպատակ սարազմախառը ոչ նյութական ու անպիտան ռեպլիկների փոխարեն  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> *Հայկական «ինվեստիտուրայի» առանձնահատկությունները*
> 
>  Կա մարդկանց իշխանությամբ օժտելու մի քանի ձեւ, որոնցից են, մասնավորապես, ընտրությունները եւ «ինվեստիտուրան» (կամ, հայերեն ասած, «դաբրո տալը»): Առաջին դեպքում քաղաքացիների մի խումբ ձայների մեծամասնությամբ որոշում է այդ խմբից որեւէ մեկին օժտել որոշակի իրավասություններով: Երկրորդ դեպքում վասալը սենյորից ստանում է որեւէ նվեր (ասենք, հողի մի բուռ, դաշույն, ձեռնոց եւ այլն), որը խորհրդանշում է տվյալ իրավասությունների շնորհումը: Դրան նախորդում է «օմաժը»՝ սենյորի առաջ ծնկի գալը եւ հավատարմության երդում տալը: Նման պրոցեդուրա է մոտ ժամանակներս տեղի ունենալու հայոց խորհրդարանում թափուր տեղերը լրացնելիս: Երկու դեպքում արդեն հայտնի է, թե ով է սենյորի նվիրած դաշույնի կամ ձեռնոցի երջանիկ տերը: Մի դեպքում էլ՝ թիվ 10 ըտրատարածքում 4 հոգի ծնկի գալու հերթ են կանգնել:
> Հայկական «ինվեստիտուրան» առանձնանում է ապագա վասալների դերասանական բարձր վարպետությամբ: Դա, իհարկե, միանգամայն բնական է. մինչ այդ մեխանիզմը մշակած եվրոպական ֆեոդալները նոր էին ծառերից իջնում, մենք արդեն դարերի պատմություն ունեցող թատրոն ունեինք: Եվ հատկանշական է, որ հենց թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում հավաքվել են առնվազն 3 անզուգական դերասաններ, որոնք մոտակա երկու ամսում կփայլեն իրենց տաղանդով: Իհարկե, նրանք հնարավորություն ունեն ազատվելու «վաստակավոր արտիստի» կոչումից, եթե միակ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուին՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին չգրանցելու դեպքում նույնպես հանեն իրենց թեկնածությունները: Բայց ինչ-որ բան ինձ հուշում է, որ նրանք այդպես չեն վարվի:
> Հիրավի, թիվ 10-ում հավաքվել է դերասանական գունագեղ մի անսամբլ, եւ դժվար է ասել, թե ով է ավելի լավ տիրապետում Ստանիսլավսկու վերամարմնավորման մեթոդին՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասան Վլադիմիր Կոստանյա՞նը, թե՞ «սիրողներ» Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանն ու Դավիթ Հակոբյանը: Այն կերպարը, որը նրանք մարմնավորելու են քաղաքական բեմահարթակում, ազգիս երջանկության համար պայքարող անխոնջ մարտիկներն են, որոնց ոչ մի «դաբրո» էլ պետք չէ: Թափուր տեղերի համար ընտրությունների դեպքում դրան հատկապես դժվար է հավատալ, որովհետեւ ներկայիս 131 պատգամավորներից միայն 6-ն են խորհրդարան մտել առանց «ինվեստիտուրայի»: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ իշխանությունը «դաբրո է տվել», որ «Ժառանգության» պատգամավորներն ընտրվեն ժողովրդի ցանկությամբ՝ «ժողովրդավարական ֆասադը» պահպանելու ձգտումով:
> Ցավոք, ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել չորրորդ թեկնածուի՝ «Ազգային միաբանությունը» ներկայացնող Արա Սիմոնյանի մասին: Փոխարենը գիտեմ, թե ինչպիսի տաղանդ է նրա կուսակցական ղեկավարը: Պարոն Սիմոնյանին՝ որպես սկսնակ դերասանի, կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ ծանոթանալ աֆորիզմների որեւէ հաստափոր գրքի, Աստվածաշնչի որեւէ մանկապատանեկան հրատարակության, ինչպես նաեւ ամեն մի ելույթում առնվազն 36 անգամ փառաբանել կուսակցական շեֆին: Այդ դեպքում դերասանական «դեբյուտի» հաջողությունն ապահովված է:
> 
> *ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ*


Աղբյուր՝ «Առավոտ» օրաթերթ

----------

Norton (14.11.2009)

----------


## Retford

Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը  խորհրդարանում  միշտ քվեարկել է  ընդդիմության  շահերին  դեմ ու իշխանությանը  ձեռնտու  ձևով, ինքը  խոսաց  Նիկոլի  օգտին  Հանելու  մասին  լավ  իմանալով, որ  Նիկոլին  չեն  գրանցի  ընտրություններին:    Ու  իրան  օգնում են  ՀՀԿ-ի  բոլոր  կառույցները:  Ու  ինքն  ել  մնալու  է  միակ  թեկնածուն  նույնպես, ինչպես  8-րդ  ու 25-րդ  ընտրատարածքներում,իսկ Կոստանյան Վովան  ուղղակի  անիմաստ  ձգձգում  է:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Retford

Վովա Կոստանյանը  9 տարի առաջ:  Առաջադիմական կուսակցուջյան երթի  ժամանակ:

----------


## Chuk

> Վովա Կոստանյանը  9 տարի առաջ:


Բա հետո՞

----------


## Retford

Վլադիմիր Կոստանյանը հանրահավաք կանի ու դիմակներ կպատռի
[ 2009/11/17 | 17:47 ] 
քաղաքականություն 
Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավորի թեկնածու Վլադիմիր Կոստանյանը այսօր հայտարարություն է տարածել, որում մասնավորապես ասվում է.

«Տեղեկացնում եմ ձեզ և հատկապես Կենտրոնի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի բնակիչներին, որ իշխանություններին մշտապես ծառայող կեղծ ընդդիմադիր Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանի ընտրարշավից դեռ շատ առաջ լուսաբանող իշխանամետ լրատվամիջոցների տարածած լուրը` իբր ես հանել եմ թեկնածությունս ու ինքնաբացարկ եմ հայտարարել, իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում, սուտ է և նպատակ ունի, ինչպես միշտ, խաբել ընտրողներին:

Միասնական ինքնաբացարկի իմ կոչը ուղղված է եղել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի անունը սուտ եւ ձևական կերպով շահարկող, իբր ընդդիմադիր, կեղծ գործիչների բացահայտմանը, և այս պահին այն դեռ ուժի մեջ է:

Եվ քանի որ նրանք հրաժարվում են այդ քայլից և չեն արձագանքում իմ կոչին, ինչպես և սպասվում էր, այս ամսվա 20-ին ժամը 18:00-ին Ազնավուրի անվան հրապարակում թիմակիցներիս հրավիրած հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ես կպատռեմ նրանց ու հատկապես Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանի դիմակներն ու բազմաթիվ բացահայտումներ կներկայացնեմ ձեզ»:

----------


## murmushka

ԿԱ՛Մ ՏԵՂԵԿԱՆՔ ՏՎԵՔ, ԿԱ՛Մ ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑԵՔ  

ՀՀ Վարչական դատարանի դատավոր Արծրուն Միրզոյանը վաղը պետք է սկսի քննել «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ, թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավորության թեկնածու առաջադրված Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հայցադիմումը` ընդդեմ ՀՀ ոստիկանության: 

Հիշեցնենք, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ՀՀ Վարչական դատարանից պահանջել է` վերացնել ՀՀ ոստիկանության անձնագրային եւ վիզաների վարչության Իջեւանի անձնագրային բաժանմունքի պետի` նոյեմբերի 5-ին ստորագրած հայտնի գրությունը եւ պարտավորեցնել վերը նշված մարմնին` իրեն տեղեկանք տրամադրել վերջին հինգ տարում Հայաստանում մշտապես բնակվելու վերաբերյալ` թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավորության թեկնածու առաջադրվելու համար: 

Համապատասխան հայցադիմումը նոյեմբերի 9-ին ՀՀ Վարչական դատարան է ներկայացրել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչ եւ նախընտրական շտաբի պետ Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանը: Վերջինս մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ դատարանում ՀՀ ոստիկանությունն է պարտավոր ապացուցել իր գրությունում նշված տվյալների իրական լինելը, այն է` որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը 2008-ի փետրվարի 26-ից մինչեւ այս տարվա հուլիսի 7-ը Հայաստանում չի եղել: Սակայն, միեւնույն ժամանակ, հայցվոր կողմը պատրաստվում է դատարանում ապացուցել, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն, այնուամենայնիվ, ոստիկանության կողմից մատնանշված ժամանակահատվածում գտնվել է Հայաստանում: «Եթե, իհարկե, դատարանը մեզ հնարավորություն տա` այդ փաստը լրացուցիչ անգամ դատարանում ապացուցել»,- ասում է Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանը: 

Դատարանից ունեցած ակնկալիքների առնչությամբ Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանը, որպես նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ, ասաց. «Որպես մի մարդ, ով հանիրավի մեկուկես տարի պահվել է անազատության մեջ, բնական է, որ չեմ կարող դատարանից իրավական վճիռ ակնկալել: Բայց մենք դիմել ենք դատարան, քանի որ սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման հարցը շարունակում է մնալ որպես մեր քաղաքական օրակարգի առաջնահերթ լուծում պահանջող խնդիր: Իսկ նման քաղաքական օրակարգ ունեցող ուժը պարտավոր է անցնել ողջ իրավական ճանապարհը»:

Ավելին, Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանը, որպես Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական շտաբի պետ, նաեւ նշեց, որ իրենք, չսպասելով դատարանի վճռին, այսօր ամեն ինչ անում են` եկող տարվա հունվարի 10-ին քաղբանտարկյալի հաղթանակն ապահովելու համար: 

Այնուամենայնիվ, հետաքրքիր է, թե որ դեպքում Վարչական դատարանի դատավոր Արծրուն Միրզոյանը կարող է մերժել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հայցադիմումը: Քաղաքացիական եւ վարչական իրավունքի մասնագետ փաստաբան Կարեն Մեջլումյանը մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ վարչական վարույթների առանձնահատկություններից մեկն այն է, որ այս դեպքում վարչական ակտ կայացրած պետական մարմինը իր կողմից կայացրած ակտի հիմնավոր լինելը ապացուցելու անմիջական պարտավորություն է կրում: Այսինքն, տվյալ դեպքում, ՀՀ ոստիկանությունը պետք է դատարանում ապացուցի, որ Իջեւանի անձնագրային բաժնի պետի գրությունը հիմնավոր է: Ավելին, այդ ապացուցումը չի կարող լինել պետական մարմնի, տվյալ դեպքում` պատասխանող կողմի բանավոր կամ գրավոր հայտարարությունը, որ իրենց գրությունը ճիշտ է: Պատասխանող կողմն այս դեպքում դատարանում օրենքով նախատեսված ապացույցներ ներկայացնելու պարտավորություն է կրում: Մասնավորապես, քանի որ խնդիրը կոնկրետ քաղաքացու` ՀՀ-ում բնակվել-չբնակվելուն է վերաբերում, ուստի ՀՀ ոստիկանությունը պարտավոր է ապացույցներ ներկայացնել այն մասին, թե Փաշինյանը երբ եւ ինչպես է ՀՀ սահմանը հատել, լքել ՀՀ տարածքը եւ երբ է վերադարձել: Փաստաբանը հիշեցրեց, որ սահմանը հատելու երկու տարբերակ կարող է գոյություն ունենալ` օրինական եւ ապօրինի, երրորդ տարբերակ չի կարող լինել: Եթե ոստիկանությունը պնդի, որ իր գրության հիմնավորումն այն է, որ քաղաքացին ՀՀ սահմանը օրինական է հատել, ապա պետք է համապատասխան ապացույցներ ներկայացնի: Ասենք, պետք է ներկայացնեն սահմանի հատումը հիմնավորող փաստաթղթեր: Իսկ եթե ոստիկանությունն իր գրությունը հիմնավորի, որ քաղաքացին (տվյալ դեպքում` Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը) ՀՀ սահմանը ապօրինի է հատել, ապա պետք է համապատասխան ապացույցներ ներկայացնի: Իսկ համապատասխան ապացույցները անմիջական քրեական մեղադրանք են ենթադրում (ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 329 հոդվածի «Պետական սահմանն ապօրինի հատելը» հատկանիշներով): Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին առաջադրված մեղադրանքի մեջ ՀՀ սահմանն ապօրինի հատելու մասին ոչինչ նշված չէ, իսկ միայն հետախուզման մեջ գտնվելու փաստն ինքնին չի ենթադրում, որ քաղաքացին այդ ընթացքում ՀՀ-ում չի բնակվել: 

Այն հանգամանքը, որ հայցվորի կողմից Վարչական դատարան է ներկայացվել նաեւ իր ամբողջական անձնագրի պատճենը, ինչը ապացուցում է, որ նա 2008-ի փետրվարի 26-ից մինչեւ 2009-ի հուլիսի 7-ը ՀՀ սահմանը չի հատել, ըստ Կարեն Մեջլումյանի, լրացուցիչ փաստ է, որը ավելի է ապացուցում հայցադիմումի` հիմնավոր լինելու հանգամանքը: 

Մի խոսքով, ընդամենը մեկ օրից Հայաստանի հանրությունը հնարավորություն կունենա պարզել, թե ինչպես է Հայաստանի սահմաններից դուրս չեկած մարդը, ըստ ՀՀ ոստիկանության, բացակայել Հայաստանից: Իսկ թե ՀՀ Վարչական դատարանի դատավոր Արծրուն Միրզոյանը այդ աբսուրդին ինչ գնահատական կտա, ցույց կտա ժամանակը:

ՎԱՀԱԳՆ ՀՈՎԱԿԻՄՅԱՆ

----------

Rammer (18.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

բայց կարծեմ Նիկոլը մի գլուխ հոդվածներ էր գրել - իրա Վրաստանում գտնվելու ու հետո ինչ-որ շուրջերկրյա ճանփորդության մեկնելու մասին: Ուրեմն եթե նա հատել է սահմանը ապօրինի. ապա էլ ինչպես՞ է պատրաստվում պահանջմեր ներկայացնել: իր հոդվածները գրածները հանգիստ կարող են ընդունել որպես ապացույց:

----------


## Norton

*Փաշինյանի գտնվելու վայրը` ՀՀ*



> «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն այսօր դատարանում  պնդեց, որ  2008թ. փետրվարի 26-ից 2009թ. հուլիսի 1-ը նա ապրել է ՀՀ-ում:
> 
>             Այսօր քրեական գործերով Վերաքննիչ դատարանի շենքում սկսվեց եւ ավարտվեց նրա լիազոր ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանի ներկայացրած վարչական հայցի քննությունը: Փաշինյանը դատարանում վիճարկում էր ոստիկանության Իջեւանի բաժանմունքի այն գրությունը, ըստ որի'ինքը 2008թ. փետրվարի 26-ից 2009թ. հուլիսի 7-ը հետախուզման մեջ է եղել ու բացակայել է հանրապետությունից: Այդ հիմքով ոստիկանությունը հրաժարվում է նրան վերջին 5 տարում ՀՀ-ում բնակության մասին տեղեկանք տրամադրել: Հիշեցնենք, որ տեղեկանքը Փաշինյանին անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի նա կարողանա մասնակցել 2010թ. ԱԺ մեծամասնական ընտրություններին իբրեւ պատգամավորական թեկնածու:
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը դատարանում նաեւ հայտարարեց, որ վերոնշյալ ժամանակահատվածում նա ոչ մի րոպե, ոչ մի վայրկյան չի ցանկացել ու չի բացակայել հանրապետությունից: Նրա բառերով' այն գործը, որի համար ինքը պայքարում է, այն է'  «երկրում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնումը», ասենք' Ֆրանսիայում չէր կարող անել:
> 
> «Իմ փաստացի բնակության վայրը ՀՀ-ն է, իսկ կացարանս Իջեւան քաղաքում է, որտեղ էլ հաշվառվել եմ ՀՀ պետական ռեգիստրում, որտեղից էլ 2007թ. ԱԺ ընտրություններին ստացել եմ բնակության վայրի համապատասխան գրություն: Իսկ թե ինչու է հանկարծ 2010թ. ընտրություններին ՀՀ Ոստիկանությունը որոշել մերժել ինձ տեղեկանք տրամադրել, այդպես էլ պարզ չդարձավ»,- իր բացման խոսքում ընգծեց Փաշինյանը:
> 
>  Ինչպես դատարանում հայտարարեց ՀՀ Ոստիկանության ներկայացուցիչներից Հայկ Գաբրիելյանը' 2007թ. տեղեկանք չտրամադրելու համար որեւիցե կասկած չեն ունեցել: Ընդհանրապես այսօր ոստիկանության ներկայացուցիչները շատ հաճախ ուղղակի հրաժարվում էին, իսկ երբեմն էլ խուսափում պատասխանել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչների հարցերին:  
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Gayl (06.12.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *Փաշինյանը կստանա անհրաժեշտ տեղեկանքը*
> 11:32 | ԱՅՍՕՐ | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> 
>             Վարչական դատարանի որոշմամբ' «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը կարող է 2010թ. հունվարի 10-ին մասնակցել ԱԺ ընտրություններին' իբրեւ պատգամավորի թեկնածու:
> 
> Այսօր դատավոր Արծրունի Միրզոյանը բավարարեց նրա լիազոր ներկայացուցիչ Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանի հայցն ընդդեմ ՀՀ Ոստիկանության: Նշենք, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին այսօր դատարան չէին բերել, սակայն դատարանի բակը լի էր ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներով ու կարմիր բերետավորներով:
> 
> Հայցադիմումում պահանջվում էր վերացնել ՀՀ ոստիկանության Իջեւանի բաժանմունքի գրությունն այն մասին, ըստ որի' Փաշինյանին մերժվում էր տրամադրել վերջին 5 տարում ՀՀ-ում բնակության մասին տեղեկանք: Այս որոշումը մեծ իրարանցում առաջացրեց դատարանի դահլիճում: Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի լիազոր ներկայացուցիչները մի պահ նույնիսկ չէին հավատում լսածին:
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Chuk (06.12.2009), murmushka (20.11.2009), Norton (20.11.2009), Rammer (20.11.2009), REAL_ist (20.11.2009), Աբելյան (21.11.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> Այսօր Հայաստանի առաջադիմական կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Վլադիմիր Կոստանյանը հայտարարություն է տարածել, որում հայտնում է թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում լրացուցիչ ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու իր որոշման մասին։
> 
> «Առջևում հերթական խորհրդարանական ընտրություններն են, և շուտով կսկսվի նախապատրաստությունն ու նախնական մրցակցությունը քաղաքական ուժերի միջև։ Ես պատրաստվում եմ վերականգնվել Հայաստանի առաջադիմական կուսակցության շարքերում և խորհրդարան մտնել թիմով՝ իմ կուսակցական ընկերների հետ միասին... Ինքնաբացարկ եմ հայտարարում և չեմ պատրաստվում խառնվել ընդդիմության թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի և իշխանության թեկնածու Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանի մրցակցությանը։ Թող ժողովուրդն ինքը կողմնորոշվի արդեն ամբողջովին բացահայտված իրավիճակում», – հայտարարել է Վլադիմիր Կոստանյանը։


Tert

----------


## terev

Աչքիս, խեղճը 1 000 000 -ը չի կարողացել ճարել:
Պատկերացնում եք, քանի հատ հարսանիքի ու ծնունդի պիտի կապիկություն աներ, 70-80 հազարով, որ մեկ միլիոնը դզվեր:

----------


## ministr

> Աչքիս, խեղճը 1 000 000 -ը չի կարողացել ճարել:
> Պատկերացնում եք, քանի հատ հարսանիքի ու ծնունդի պիտի կապիկություն աներ, 70-80 հազարով, որ մեկ միլիոնը դզվեր:


Նույնիսկ եթե դզած լինի... էս կրիզիս ժամանակներով հեշտա 1մլն ջուրը գցելը?  :Tongue: 

Բայց էն որ ասումա հեսա խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ են ու կուսակցության հետ կմտնեմ ԱԺ բացումա  :LOL:  Էդ կուսակցությունն ուր ԱԺ մտնելն ուր...

----------


## Kuk

> Նույնիսկ եթե դզած լինի... էս կրիզիս ժամանակներով հեշտա 1մլն ջուրը գցելը? 
> 
> Բայց էն որ ասումա հեսա խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ են ու կուսակցության հետ կմտնեմ ԱԺ բացումա  Էդ կուսակցությունն ուր ԱԺ մտնելն ուր...


Բա էս պահը կարդա. «Դիմակները պատռելու եւ ժողովրդին իրականությունը ներկայացնելու գործում իմ առաքելությունը, կարծում եմ, կարելի է համարել հաջողված» :LOL:  Ա1+-ից եմ մեջբերել: Փաստորեն ժողովուրդը նստել սպասում էր, որ գա իր առաքելությունն իրականացնի՝ ներկայացնի, թե ով ով ա, որ կողմնորոշվենք, թե ում պետքա ընտրենք :LOL: 

Մի հատ էլ համեստ ֆոտո.

----------


## ministr

> Բա էս պահը կարդա. «Դիմակները պատռելու եւ ժողովրդին իրականությունը ներկայացնելու գործում իմ առաքելությունը, կարծում եմ, կարելի է համարել հաջողված» Ա1+-ից եմ մեջբերել: Փաստորեն ժողովուրդը նստել սպասում էր, որ գա իր առաքելությունն իրականացնի՝ ներկայացնի, թե ով ով ա, որ կողմնորոշվենք, թե ում պետքա ընտրենք
> 
> Մի հատ էլ համեստ ֆոտո.



Ախպեր էս մարդուն պետքա բերել ստեղ գրանցել.. էն դիմակներին հերթով կբացահայտի ու ժողովուրդը չեն տանջվի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

terev (25.11.2009), Աբելյան (28.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը գրանցվեց
> 
> Այսօր տեղի է ունեցել թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովի նիստը:
> 
> Թիվ 10 ԸԸՀ-ն գրանցել է թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում 2010 թ. հունվարի 10-ին կայանալիք ԱԺ մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով լրացուցիչ ընտրություններում առաջադրված պատգամավորության չորս թեկնածուներին:
> 
> Այսպիսով, թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի պատգամավորության թեկնածուներն են ՙՀայկական ժամանակ՚ օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Հայաստանի քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը, Հայաստանի մարքսիստական կուսակցության նախագահ Դավիթ Հակոբյանը եւ ՙԱզգային միաբանություն՚ կուսակցության անդամ Արա Սիմոնյանը:
> 
> Պատգամավորության թեկնածուների նախընտրական քարոզարշավը կսկսվի երկուշաբթի` դեկտեմբերի 7-ին:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Այսպիսով ամսի 7-ից սկսվում է քարոզարշավը:
Ամսի 7-ին՝ երկուշաբթի օրը, նշանակված է նաև քաղբանտարկյալ ու պատգամավորության թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հերթական դատավական նիստը:
Վստահ եմ, որ այդ օրը դատավորին հերթական անգամ միջնորդություն է ներկայացվելու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի խափանման միջոցը փոխելու վերաբերյալ, հաշվի առնելով նրա ներկայիս կարգավիճակը ու օրենքում հստակ տառերով ամրագրված դրույթը, որ պատգամավորության թեկնածուները պետք է ունենան հավասար պայմաններ:

Դատարանը, ըստ ամենայնի չի բավարարելու միջնորդությունը, ասելով, որ օրենքի մեջ հստակ սահմանված չէ, թե ինչպես վարվել կալանքի տակ արդեն իսկ գտնվող անձանց դեպքում ու ըստ ամենայնի մեզ սպասում են հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ:

Մի բան պարզ է, բոլոր իրավական հիմքերը այսօր իսկ առկա են Փաշինյանի կալանքի միջոցը փոխելու համար, ներկայացվել են բազում միջնորդություններ: Մի բան պարզ է, որ մեր օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը պարտավորեցնում են պատգամավորների թեկնածուներին հավասար պայմաններ տալ ու դատարանի մերժումը, եթե չբավարարեն, շուռ է գալու հենց դատարանի ու կառավարության դեմ, այնպես որ սպասենք զարգացումներին:

----------

Gayl (06.12.2009), Norton (06.12.2009), Rammer (06.12.2009), Արշակ (06.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե չբավարարեն, շուռ է գալու հենց դատարանի ու կառավարության դեմ, այնպես որ սպասենք զարգացումներին


Չուկ ջան, մի հատ շուռ գալու պահը մանրամասնի էլի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մի հատ շուռ գալու պահը մանրամասնի էլի:


Շատ կարճ կասեմ, Տրիբուն ձյա, ուզենք թե չուզենք, արտաքին աշխարհից մեծ կախում ունենք, իսկ էդ ամեն ինչը մանրակրկիտ կերպով հավաքվում ու կարվում ա թղթապանակում: Մնացածը միասին կտեսնենք:

----------


## Rammer

> Շատ կարճ կասեմ, Տրիբուն ձյա, ուզենք թե չուզենք, արտաքին աշխարհից մեծ կախում ունենք, իսկ էդ ամեն ինչը մանրակրկիտ կերպով հավաքվում ու կարվում ա թղթապանակում: Մնացածը միասին կտեսնենք:


Բայց շատ եմ ափսոսում որ Նիկոլի քաղ. պոտենացիալը նման անիմաստ ձևով մաշվում ա... :Sad:

----------

Տրիբուն (07.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում,եթե Փաշինյանը կալանքի տակա գտնվում,բա ոնց ա խոսալու ժողովրդի հետ դա շատ կարևոր բան ա այս պարագայում,որովհետև նրան ընտրողները ուզում են լսել Նիկոլին,շատերը թերթերով են սնվում շատերը ինտեռնետով,իսկ մնացածները միայն հեռուստացույցով,իսկ վերջինով ոչինչ էլ չի ասվում,բոլորն էլ կուզենան լսել Նիկոլին,որովհետև եթե խոսա համոզված եմ որ նրան ընտրողները ավելի շատ կլինեն,իսկ այսօր շատերն են անտեղյակ Նիկոլից,իսկ ոմանք էլ չեն հավատում,հիմա ուզում եմ իմանամ արդյոք Նիկոլը իրավունք ունի կալանքի տակ գտնվելով քարոզարշավ կազմակերպի:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց շատ եմ ափսոսում որ Նիկոլի քաղ. պոտենացիալը նման անիմաստ ձևով մաշվում ա...


Քաղ. պոտենցիալը չի մաշվում, Էդ, հակառակը, սա ժամանակի ընթացքում այդ պոտենցիալն ավելացնելու է: Ինչպես որ շատերը կարծում են, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղ. պոտենցիաը մաշվել է քաղաքապետական ընտրություններին մասնակցելով ու Բեգլարյանին «պարտվելով», բայց իրականում լրիվ այլ բան է տեղի ունենում, որը որոշ ժամանակ անց կխոստովանեն *բոլորը*:



> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում,եթե Փաշինյանը կալանքի տակա գտնվում,բա ոնց ա խոսալու ժողովրդի հետ դա շատ կարևոր բան ա այս պարագայում,որովհետև նրան ընտրողները ուզում են լսել Նիկոլին,շատերը թերթերով են սնվում շատերը ինտեռնետով,իսկ մնացածները միայն հեռուստացույցով,իսկ վերջինով ոչինչ էլ չի ասվում,բոլորն էլ կուզենան լսել Նիկոլին,որովհետև եթե խոսա համոզված եմ որ նրան ընտրողները ավելի շատ կլինեն,իսկ այսօր շատերն են անտեղյակ Նիկոլից,իսկ ոմանք էլ չեն հավատում,հիմա ուզում եմ իմանամ արդյոք Նիկոլը իրավունք ունի կալանքի տակ գտնվելով քարոզարշավ կազմակերպի:


Ըստ օրենքի պատգամավորության թեկնածու գրանցվելու պահից ինքը պետք է ունենա պատգամավորության թեկնածուների համար նախատեսված բոլոր իրավունքները, մնացածի մասին կարդա մի քանի գրառում վերևի՝ իմ գրառումը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ կարճ կասեմ, Տրիբուն ձյա, ուզենք թե չուզենք, արտաքին աշխարհից մեծ կախում ունենք, իսկ էդ ամեն ինչը մանրակրկիտ կերպով հավաքվում ու կարվում ա թղթապանակում: Մնացածը միասին կտեսնենք:


Վախ վախ Չուկ ջան, ու մե հույսը էլի ասենք ԵԽԽՎ մի հատ քոսոտ հայտարարությունն ա լինելու: Մարտի մեկից հետո քանի թղթապանակ են կարել, ու մեզ դրանից ինչ ա եղել, ու հիմա Նիկոլին բաց թղնել չթողնելը պիտի ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունենա: Ապեր թարգեք, կուզեն բաց կթողնեն, չեն ուզի բաց չեն թողնի, ու փաթեթավործ ունեն բոլոր թղթապանակները, քանի որ սկզբունքային համաձայնության են եկել, որ իրանք պիտի մնան, քանի որ հարցեր են լուծում եվրոգոմիկների ու յանկիների համար: Ու լավ կանենք մենք էլ թքած ունենանք համ ԵԽԽՎ-ների համ նրանց բոլոր թղթապանակների վրա: Անձամբ ես թքել եմ բոլոր տեսակի միջազգային կառույցների ու իրանց գնահատականների վրա:

----------

Elmo (07.12.2009), Բիձա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ըստ օրենքի պատգամավորության թեկնածու գրանցվելու պահից ինքը պետք է ունենա պատգամավորության թեկնածուների համար նախատեսված բոլոր իրավունքները, մնացածի մասին կարդա մի քանի գրառում վերևի՝ իմ գրառումը:


Վերևիդ գրառումը կարդացել եմ,քո գրառումից էլ մեջբերում կանեմ.



> Դատարանը, ըստ ամենայնի չի բավարարելու միջնորդությունը, ասելով, որ օրենքի մեջ հստակ սահմանված չէ, թե ինչպես վարվել կալանքի տակ արդեն իսկ գտնվող անձանց դեպքում ու ըստ ամենայնի մեզ սպասում են հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ:


Այսինքն դուրս է գալիս,որ երբ արդեն կալանքի տակ ես ուրեմն չկա հստակ ձևակերպում և եթե ուզենան կարող են Նիկոլին չթողնել որ քարոզարշավին մասնակցի ու էտ պահը հաստատ կոգտագործեն,իսկ էտ հետաքրքիր զարգացումը էն ա լինելու որ չեն թողնի ու վերջ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչպես որ շատերը կարծում են, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղ. պոտենցիաը մաշվել է քաղաքապետական ընտրություններին մասնակցելով ու Բեգլարյանին «պարտվելով», բայց իրականում լրիվ այլ բան է տեղի ունենում, որը որոշ ժամանակ անց կխոստովանեն բոլորը:


Ես խոստովանում եմ, որ ԼՏՊ քաղաքական պոտենցիալը չի մաշվել, այլ ընդհակառակն ավելացել է, ու դրա վկան ռեգուլյար հանդիպումներ են դեսպանների ու մեր երկրի ժամանող տարբեր մանր ու միջին չինովնիկների հետ:  :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> Քաղ. պոտենցիալը չի մաշվում, Էդ, հակառակը, սա ժամանակի ընթացքում այդ պոտենցիալն ավելացնելու է


Շատ գհուսամ :Smile:  Ուղղակի նայա ապեր, ինքը իրավաբաներոն անմեղ մտնում է դատարան բայց իրավաբանորեն փորձում է ապացուցել իր անմեղությունը: Այսինքն ինչին ինքը կարող է այս ամբողջ պռոցեսի ընթացքում հասնել` մաքսիմումը դա իր անմեղությունը, որը ի սկզբանե կայացած փաստ էր և կա...Բայց այս ընթացքում է խաղում է իրենց կանոններով ու սա ըստ էության քաղ պրոցես չի դատարանում ինչպես 7-ի գործի ժամանակ էր: Երկու կողմից էլ իրավաբական դաշտում քննարկվում...Ուրիշ հարց որ ամեն դատին ոչ թե իրավաբանակ պռոցես գնար, այլ Նիլոկը մի հատ միտինգ զիլ միտինգ աներ...Չգիտեմ մի գուցե իր մարտավարությունը առավել արդյունավետ է ուղակի ես չեմ տեսնում. :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (07.12.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Վախ վախ Չուկ ջան, ու մե հույսը էլի ասենք ԵԽԽՎ մի հատ քոսոտ հայտարարությունն ա լինելու: Մարտի մեկից հետո քանի թղթապանակ են կարել, ու մեզ դրանից ինչ ա եղել, ու հիմա Նիկոլին բաց թղնել չթողնելը պիտի ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունենա: Ապեր թարգեք, կուզեն բաց կթողնեն, չեն ուզի բաց չեն թողնի, ու փաթեթավործ ունեն բոլոր թղթապանակները, քանի որ սկզբունքային համաձայնության են եկել, որ իրանք պիտի մնան, քանի որ հարցեր են լուծում եվրոգոմիկների ու յանկիների համար: Ու լավ կանենք մենք էլ թքած ունենանք համ ԵԽԽՎ-ների համ նրանց բոլոր թղթապանակների վրա: Անձամբ ես թքել եմ բոլոր տեսակի միջազգային կառույցների ու իրանց գնահատականների վրա:


Ձաձ ջան համ ասում ես իրանք են որոշում մնա թե չէ համ էլ ասւոմ ես թքած ունենաք...Չի լինի չէ...

Էտ թքվածնները եթե մյուս տարի մեզ վարկ չտան, մենք ընենց կթքենք մինչև Անգոլա...

----------


## Chuk

> Վախ վախ Չուկ ջան, ու մե հույսը էլի ասենք ԵԽԽՎ մի հատ քոսոտ հայտարարությունն ա լինելու: Մարտի մեկից հետո քանի թղթապանակ են կարել, ու մեզ դրանից ինչ ա եղել, ու հիմա Նիկոլին բաց թղնել չթողնելը պիտի ինչ-որ նշանակություն ունենա: Ապեր թարգեք, կուզեն բաց կթողնեն, չեն ուզի բաց չեն թողնի, ու փաթեթավործ ունեն բոլոր թղթապանակները, քանի որ սկզբունքային համաձայնության են եկել, որ իրանք պիտի մնան, քանի որ հարցեր են լուծում եվրոգոմիկների ու յանկիների համար: Ու լավ կանենք մենք էլ թքած ունենանք համ ԵԽԽՎ-ների համ նրանց բոլոր թղթապանակների վրա: Անձամբ ես թքել եմ բոլոր տեսակի միջազգային կառույցների ու իրանց գնահատականների վրա:


Տրիբուն ձյա, թքիր, ցավդ տանեմ: Տո ճիշտ էլ անում ես  :Smile: 
Ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կթքեի ու թքում էլ եմ:
Բայց ռեալությունը չկորցնելը ճիշտ բան է: Ուզես թե չուզես կախում ունես: Ու ուզես թե չուզես էսօր բոլոր հարցերը լուծվում են երկու ուժերի համադրումով՝ ՀԱԿ-ի ձեռնարկած միջոցառումներ (էդ թվում հանրահավաքներ, դատերի լուսաբանումներ, հանդիպումներ և այլն) ու ըստ դրանց աղմուկի բարձրացում, ԵԽԽՎ-ՄԽԽՎ-ի «պարտադրում», սրա ձայն հանում, հանումից հետո որոշակի քայլեր, օրինակ քաղ. բանտարկյալների ազատ արձակում:

Հիմա դու ուզում ես ի սրտե թքի, ինչ ուզում ես արա: Էսքանը կա, գործում ա: Եթե չես ընդունում,  որ կա ու գործում ա, ապա հնարավոր ա ընդամենը երկու տարբերակ, իմ կարծիքով.
1. Չես խորանում և/կամ չես հասկանում
2. Ինքնդ քեզ խաբում ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ գհուսամ Ուղղակի նայա ապեր, ինքը իրավաբաներոն անմեղ մտնում է դատարան բայց իրավաբանորեն փորձում է ապացուցել իր անմեղությունը: Այսինքն ինչին ինքը կարող է այս ամբողջ պռոցեսի ընթացքում հասնել` մաքսիմումը դա իր անմեղությունը, որը ի սկզբանե կայացած փաստ էր և կա...Բայց այս ընթացքում է խաղում է իրենց կանոններով ու սա ըստ էության քաղ պրոցես չի դատարանում ինչպես 7-ի գործի ժամանակ էր: Երկու կողմից էլ իրավաբական դաշտում քննարկվում...Ուրիշ հարց որ ամեն դատին ոչ թե իրավաբանակ պռոցես գնար, այլ Նիլոկը մի հատ միտինգ զիլ միտինգ աներ...Չգիտեմ մի գուցե իր մարտավարությունը առավել արդյունավետ է ուղակի ես չեմ տեսնում.


Էդ ջան, նիստերին հետևու՞մ ես  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի զիլ ա Նիկոլի դատավարությունը, որտև.
ա) Իրավաբանորեն ապացուցվում ա էն, ինչը մենք գիտենք, ու սա մեր ձեռքին հրաշալի կոզր ա դառնալու,
բ) Դատին հետևում են ամենատարբեր կառույցներ,
գ) Մեծ ուշադրության կենտրոնում ա,
դ) Նոր փաստեր են բացահայտվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն դուրս է գալիս,որ երբ արդեն կալանքի տակ ես ուրեմն չկա հստակ ձևակերպում և եթե ուզենան կարող են Նիկոլին չթողնել որ քարոզարշավին մասնակցի ու էտ պահը հաստատ կոգտագործեն,իսկ էտ հետաքրքիր զարգացումը էն ա լինելու որ չեն թողնի ու վերջ:


Գայլ ջան, ամեն ինչը տենց միանշանակ չի:
Ամենակուռ կետը հետևյալն ա. *պատգամավորության թեկնածուները պետք է ունենան հավասար իրավունքներ*: Մնացածը.. մի փոքր սպասենք: Ամեն դեպքում, անկախ ամեն ինչից Նիկոլը իր ընտրողի հետ կխոսի: Վստահ եմ: Սպասենք:

----------

Gayl (07.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձաձ ջան համ ասում ես իրանք են որոշում մնա թե չէ համ էլ ասւոմ ես թքած ունենաք...Չի լինի չէ...
> 
> Էտ թքվածնները եթե մյուս տարի մեզ վարկ չտան, մենք ընենց կթքենք մինչև Անգոլա...


Իրանք չեն որոշում, մենք ենք որոշում, բայց եթե մեր որոշածով էս ենք ունենում, իրանք դա օգտագործում են մեր դեմ, կամ ի օգուտ իրենց: Իսկ վարկերը մեզ տալու կամ չեն տալու ղարաբաղի հարցում «առաջընթաց» արձանագրելով կամ չարձանագրելով: Նիկոլի գրանցվել չգարնցվելով, Ռամ ջան, երկու կոպեկ վարկի հարց չի լուծվելու ախպերս: Դա նենց երկու սութի հայտարարության թեմայա:

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ վարկերը մեզ տալու կամ չեն տալու ղարաբաղի հարցում «առաջընթաց» արձանագրելով կամ չարձանագրելով: Նիկոլի գրանցվել չգարնցվելով, Ռամ ջան, երկու կոպեկ վարկի հարց չի լուծվելու ախպերս:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ վարկի համար...Բայց որ մենք ենք որոշում էտ իմ համար էսօրվա ամենալավ նորությունն էր :Hands Up:  Ջանդամ թե անասուն չի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա դու ուզում ես ի սրտե թքի, ինչ ուզում ես արա: Էսքանը կա, գործում ա: Եթե չես ընդունում, որ կա ու գործում ա, ապա հնարավոր ա ընդամենը երկու տարբերակ, իմ կարծիքով.
> 1. Չես խորանում և/կամ չես հասկանում
> 2. Ինքնդ քեզ խաբում ես:


Ապեր, իմ կամ ուրիշի խորանալու կամ հասկանալու ունակությունները գնահատելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Գնահատում եմ արդյունքներով: Իսկ որ ՀԱԿ-ԵԽԽՎ ուժերի համադրման արդյունքները հիմա հատ հատ դնենք ու քննարկենք, ապեր, հավատա արդյունքը միշտ լինելու ի վնաս մեզ: 

Իսկ թե ով ա ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվում, այ էտ արդեն մի հատ մեեեեեեեեծ հարց ա: Ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի, այդ թվում նաև ՀԱԿ-ի, հետ անվերադարձ ու անբեկանելի հույսեր կապելն ա ինքնախաբեություն, հատկապես վառ երիտասարդաի համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ վարկի համար...Բայց որ մենք ենք որոշում էտ իմ համար էսօրվա ամենալավ նորությունն էր Ջանդամ թե անասուն չի...


Ապեր, էը լավ էլ հնություն ա: Հեչ էլ նորություն չի: Ինչքան էլ որ դրսից թելադրողները ուժեղ են, կամ շահեր ունեն, կամ սև գրող ու ցավ ունեն, ամեն ազգ ինքն ա որոշում իրա ճակատագիրը: Մենք ժամանակին որոշել ենք որ էս ա մեր ունենալիքը մեր, իմ, քո, մնացածի, անվճռականությամբ, ու հիմա հանգիստ քաղում ենք դրա պտուղները:

----------

Բիձա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, իմ կամ ուրիշի խորանալու կամ հասկանալու ունակությունները գնահատելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Գնահատում եմ արդյունքներով: Իսկ որ ՀԱԿ-ԵԽԽՎ ուժերի համադրման արդյունքները հիմա հատ հատ դնենք ու քննարկենք, ապեր, հավատա արդյունքը միշտ լինելու ի վնաս մեզ: 
> 
> Իսկ թե ով ա ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվում, այ էտ արդեն մի հատ մեեեեեեեեծ հարց ա: Ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժի, այդ թվում նաև ՀԱԿ-ի, հետ անվերադարձ ու անբեկանելի հույսեր կապելն ա ինքնախաբեություն, հատկապես վառ երիտասարդաի համար:


Բնականաբար որևէ քաղաքական ուժի հետ անբեկանելի հույս կապելը ինքնախաբեություն ա ու դա քննարկումից դուրս ա:
Գնահատում են արդյունքներով, անշուշտ: Ու կարելի է բերել թեր և դեմ կողմեր:
Կա ճշմարտություն, մարտի 1-ից հետո ունենք որոշակի իրավիճակ: Կարելի է բազում հիմնավորումներ բերել, թե որ մասն է սխալ կամ ճիշտ արվել: Բայց էս պահին էական է հետևյալը. ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք:

Ու ունեինք, մասնավորապես, 100-ից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալներ:
Այդ քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակումն, օրինակ, եղել է իմ վերևում ասած ձևով:

Ու ստեղ բոլորովին էական չի, որ դու էլ վնասով օրինակներ կարող ես բերել: Մենք խոսում ենք, որ ցանկացած դրական բանի հասնելու համար այդ երկու գործոնները անհրաժեշտ են: Իսկ դա չընդունելն, արդեն ասացի, թե *իմ կարծիքով* ինչի հետևանք կարող է լինել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անկախ ամեն ինչից - Նիկոլն ԱԺ-ում, այ դա լուրջ տժոցի ա լինելու… 

Էս էլ նենց, հերթական ռոմանտիզմը թեմաներով:

----------


## Chuk

Նիկոլի ընտրվելու հավանականությունը մեծ եմ համարում (անկախ բոլոր խախտումներից, որոնք անշուշտ արվելու են), Նիկոլի ԱԺ-ում մնալը՝ չափազանց քիչ հավանական:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կա ճշմարտություն, մարտի 1-ից հետո ունենք որոշակի իրավիճակ:


Ոնց որ ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունը կարդամ: Չուկ ջան, զարկ տուր երևակայությանդ: Ունենք որոշակի իրավիճակը, օդից չի ընկնում, ձևավորվում ա մեր գործողությունների արդյունքում: 


> Մենք խոսում ենք, որ ցանկացած դրական բանի հասնելու համար այդ երկու գործոնները անհրաժեշտ են: Իսկ դա չընդունելն, արդեն ասացի, թե իմ կարծիքով ինչի հետևանք կարող է լինել:


Իսկ եթե ժամանակի մեջ ապացուցվում ա, որ ոչ մի դրական բանի էլ չենք հասել, ու ամեն դեպքում կարծում ենք, որ դրական բանի հասնելու համար այդ երկու գործոնները անհրաժեշտ են, դա՞ քո կարծիքիով ինչի հետևանք ա:

----------


## Rammer

> Անկախ ամեն ինչից - Նիկոլն ԱԺ-ում, այ դա լուրջ տժոցի ա լինելու… 
> 
> Էս էլ նենց, հերթական ռոմանտիզմը թեմաներով:


ԱԺ-ում չկա պատահական մարդ ...Եթե Նիկոլը դառավ պատգամավոր, ուրեմն հարց ա առաջանում թե դիմացը իշխանություններին ա ինչ տալու ընդիմությունը: Իսկ ուղղակի ընտրվելը մաքուրով նեվերյու...

----------


## Gayl

> Նիկոլի ընտրվելու հավանականությունը մեծ եմ համարում (անկախ բոլոր խախտումներից, որոնք անշուշտ արվելու են)


Այդ ինչպես կարող է պատահել,որ խաղտում անեն ու իրանց նպատակին չհասնեն,եթե ուզենան որ Նիկոլը չանցնի հաստատ չի անցնի ինքդ էլ գիտես ինչ միջոցներով կարող են իրանց նպատակին հասնեն,իսկ եթե ընտրվի ուրեմն իրենք են ուզեն:

----------

Բիձա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ եթե ժամանակի մեջ ապացուցվում ա, որ ոչ մի դրական բանի էլ չենք հասել, ու ամեն դեպքում կարծում ենք, որ դրական բանի հասնելու համար այդ երկու գործոնները անհրաժեշտ են, դա՞ քո կարծիքիով ինչի հետևանք ա:


Ապեր քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ որ երկրի ապագան ի վերջո որոշում է քաղաքացին...Հիմա: Մենք ըսնտ էություն չունենք այնքան բավարար քաղաքացիական ռեսւորս, որը կունենար քո նշած համարձակություն իրավիճակը փոխելու համար: Բայց...Այն ռեսւորսն էլ որ կա դա հենց ընդիմության պայքարի արդյունքնն է: Եվ եթե շատ չմանրանանք, ապա ամենագլխավոր ձեռքբերում դա քաղաքացիականացման պրոցեսն է...Իսկ արտքաին քաղաքականության մեջ էլի պլյուսով ենք ապեր, մասնավորապես Ղարաբաղի հարցում: Չեմ ասում լավ է վիճակը, բայց եթե Լյովան չլիներ ամենաին ավելի վատ էր լինելու ու դա ապացուցելի ա...

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց որ ՀԱԿ հայտարարությունը կարդամ: Չուկ ջան, զարկ տուր երևակայությանդ: Ունենք որոշակի իրավիճակը, օդից չի ընկնում, ձևավորվում ա մեր գործողությունների արդյունքում: 
> Իսկ եթե ժամանակի մեջ ապացուցվում ա, որ ոչ մի դրական բանի էլ չենք հասել, ու ամեն դեպքում կարծում ենք, որ դրական բանի հասնելու համար այդ երկու գործոնները անհրաժեշտ են, դա՞ քո կարծիքիով ինչի հետևանք ա:


Տրիբուն ձյա, քանի որ սույն թեմայից դուրս ա արծարծվող թեման, ես ժպտում ու անցնում եմ առաջ: Ժպտում եմ, որտև տպավորությունս էնպիսին ա, որ գրածս հատվածաբար ես կարդում:

----------


## Chuk

> Այդ ինչպես կարող է պատահել,որ խաղտում անեն ու իրանց նպատակին չհասնեն,եթե ուզենան որ Նիկոլը չանցնի հաստատ չի անցնի ինքդ էլ գիտես ինչ միջոցներով կարող են իրանց նպատակին հասնեն,իսկ եթե ընտրվի ուրեմն իրենք են ուզեն:


Էդ պրոցեսները տարրական մաթեմատիկա չեն, որ կարողանաս ասել 1+1=2 ու կարծես որ վերջ, ամեն ինչ հաշվեցիր: Որ իշխանությունը փորձելու ա կեղծել, չեմ կասկածում, բայց կան դժվարություններ, ինչպիսիքից են ՀԱԿ-ի բոլոր ուժերի ընդամենը մեկ ընտրատարածքում կենտրոնացնել ու ուժերի ահռելի անհավասարությունը: Հաշվի առնելով սրանք ես չեմ բացառում մինչև վերջ կեղծելու հնարավորությունը, բայց միաժամանակ չափազանց մեծ եմ համարում դա էս անգամ շրջանցել կարողանալու հնարավորությունը:

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ պրոցեսները տարրական մաթեմատիկա չեն, որ կարողանաս ասել 1+1=2 ու կարծես որ վերջ, ամեն ինչ հաշվեցիր: Որ իշխանությունը փորձելու ա կեղծել, չեմ կասկածում, բայց կան դժվարություններ, ինչպիսիքից են ՀԱԿ-ի բոլոր ուժերի ընդամենը մեկ ընտրատարածքում կենտրոնացնել ու ուժերի ահռելի անհավասարությունը: Հաշվի առնելով սրանք ես չեմ բացառում մինչև վերջ կեղծելու հնարավորությունը, բայց միաժամանակ չափազանց մեծ եմ համարում դա էս անգամ շրջանցել կարողանալու հնարավորությունը:


Հայաստանում սարքել են  1+1=2,արի ռեալ դատենք,այսօր ոչ Նիկոլը,ոչ էլ ԼՏՊ ն չի կարա անգամ թաղապետ դառնա,թող քեզ չթվա որ ես այս խոսքերը ասում եմ,ուրեմն տունը հանգիստ պտի նստեմ ու սպասեմ,չէ ինչ սկսվելա էս պայքարը միշտ էլ ակտիվ վիճակա մոտս եղել,մարտի 1 ից հետո մի այլ կարգի հիասթափվեցի ու որոշեցի որ էլ չպտի խառնվեմ,բայց հենց ընտրությունները սկսվումա  չեմ դիմանում ու նորից մտնում եմ պայքարի մեջ,անգամ էս վերջի միտինգներին չեմ էլ գնացել,բայց համոզված եմ,որ էլի մտնելու եմ պայքարի մեջ,իմանալով հանդերձ որ ընտրությունով ոչինչ չի փոխվելու:
Չուկ ինչ ուժի մասինա խոսք գնում,լավ արի ՀԱԿ ի ռեսուրսի անունը դնենք ուժ իսկ ՀՀկ ինը կասեմ 1000 անգամ ուժ,տարբերությունը զգալի ա:

----------


## Rammer

> Հայաստանում սարքել են  1+1=2,արի ռեալ դատենք,այսօր ոչ Նիկոլը,ոչ էլ ԼՏՊ ն չի կարա անգամ թաղապետ դառնա,թող քեզ չթվա որ ես այս խոսքերը ասում եմ,ուրեմն տունը հանգիստ պտի նստեմ ու սպասեմ,չէ ինչ սկսվելա էս պայքարը միշտ էլ ակտիվ վիճակա մոտս եղել,մարտի 1 ից հետո մի այլ կարգի հիասթափվեցի ու որոշեցի որ էլ չպտի խառնվեմ,բայց հենց ընտրությունները սկսվումա  չեմ դիմանում ու նորից մտնում եմ պայքարի մեջ,անգամ էս վերջի միտինգներին չեմ էլ գնացել,բայց համոզված եմ,որ էլի մտնելու եմ պայքարի մեջ,իմանալով հանդերձ որ ընտրությունով ոչինչ չի փոխվելու:
> Չուկ ինչ ուժի մասինա խոսք գնում,լավ արի ՀԱԿ ի ռեսուրսի անունը դնենք ուժ իսկ ՀՀկ ինը կասեմ 1000 անգամ ուժ,տարբերությունը զգալի ա:


Գիտես Գայլ ինչ ադրենալինա, ու սպորտային ազարտի համար կարելի ա մի տեղամաս պահել... :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Գայլ ջան, խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ Նիկոլ թեկնածուն մյուս թեկնածուների հետ անհամեմատելի ա: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա 1+1-ին, ապա այո, իշխանությունը ուզում ա, որ մենք տենց կարծենք  :Smile: 
Մնացածը, սպասենք զարգացումներին:
Էս պրոցեսները, բոլորն իրար հետ, ի վերջո բերելու են հաղթանակին, որը լինելու ա հաստատատակամ ու մինչև վերջ ոտի վրա կանգնած համախոհների շնորհիվ  :Smile: 

Էնպես որ առաջարկում եմ էս իմ կողմից օպտիմիստական, քո կողմից պեսիմիստական նոտային վրա դեռևս ավարտենք ու սպասենք հետագա զարգացումներին:

----------

Gayl (07.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, քանի որ սույն թեմայից դուրս ա արծարծվող թեման, ես ժպտում ու անցնում եմ առաջ: Ժպտում եմ, որտև տպավորությունս էնպիսին ա, որ գրածս հատվածաբար ես կարդում:


Դե հատվածաբար կկարդամ, դե լրիվ, արդյունքը միշտ նույնն ա լինելու - չեմ հասկանում, չեմ ըմբռնում, խորը չեմ նայում, հուսահատված եմ .............

----------


## Gayl

> Գիտես Գայլ ինչ ադրենալինա, ու սպորտային ազարտի համար կարելի ա մի տեղամաս պահել...


Գիտեմ,Քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին առավոտից մինչև գիշերվա երեքը մի ամբողջ ներկայացման մասնակից եմ եղել,իսկ թերթիկ հաշվելը վաբշե կռիվա,մի հատ գրչի կետ են բռնում դավայ կաշը գնաց:Մեր մոտ քիչ մը հանգիստ անցավ ընտրական պահը,որովհետև ժողովրդին տաքսիներով բերելուց առաջ ասել էին որ բաց ընտրություններ են լինելու կգնանք իրանց սեղանի վրա կքվեարկեք ու մինչև էն ծերից գոռում էի հոոոոոոոոպ արդեն նշած էր լինում,գերեզմանից գալի քվեարկում գնում էին:

----------


## dvgray

> Անկախ ամեն ինչից - Նիկոլն ԱԺ-ում, այ դա լուրջ տժոցի ա լինելու…


մի նոր  "Արշակ Սադոյան"  :Wink:  : Ու երևի նաև այս սցենարն է դիտարկվում Լևոն-Սերոժ անդրկուլիսյան հանդիպումներում

----------

Բիձա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԱԺ-ում չկա պատահական մարդ ...Եթե Նիկոլը դառավ պատգամավոր, ուրեմն հարց ա առաջանում թե դիմացը իշխանություններին ա ինչ տալու ընդիմությունը: Իսկ ուղղակի ընտրվելը մաքուրով նեվերյու...


խի՞ ապեր, կթողեն մտնի ԱԺ… թող գոռգոռա ինչքան ուզում ակարող ա՞ բան ա փոխվելու… եթե 17 տեղով քաղաքապետարանում բան չեն կարողանալու, 1 հոգով ինչ պիտի անեն… կակ ռազեվրոպոիդներին էլ կասեն հես ա (չնայած որ նրանք շատ լավ գիտեն էդ ինչ ա նշանակում)

----------

Բիձա (07.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մի նոր  "Արշակ Սադոյան"  : Ու երևի նաև այս սցենարն է դիտարկվում Լևոն-Սերոժ անդրկուլիսյան հանդիպումներում


չէ ընգեր, էդ հացը չի քննարկվում… էդ հարց չի

----------


## Chuk

> խի՞ ապեր, կթողեն մտնի ԱԺ… թող գոռգոռա ինչքան ուզում ակարող ա՞ բան ա փոխվելու… եթե 17 տեղով քաղաքապետարանում բան չեն կարողանալու, 1 հոգով ինչ պիտի անեն… կակ ռազեվրոպոիդներին էլ կասեն հես ա (չնայած որ նրանք շատ լավ գիտեն էդ ինչ ա նշանակում)


Մեֆ, ախր մաքսիմումը մինչև ներս թողնելն ու հետո դուրս հանելն ա:
Որտև հետո դատական որոշում ա լինելու ու մանդատից զրկեն:
Ստեղ պրոցեսներն են հետաքրքիր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ախր մաքսիմումը մինչև ներս թողնելն ու հետո դուրս հանելն ա:
> Որտև հետո դատական որոշում ա լինելու ու մանդատից զրկեն:
> Ստեղ պրոցեսներն են հետաքրքիր:


կարող ա, բայց ես ասում եմ եթե անգամ արդարացնեն ու թողնեն մտնի…

----------


## Rammer

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆՆ ԱՆՀԱՎԱՍԱՐ ՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ * 

Հայկական ժամանակ օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի գործով դատավարությունն այսօր մեկնարկել է փաստաբան Լուսինե Սահակյանի միջնորդությամբ։ Հաշվի առնելով հանգամանքը, որ դեկտեմբերի 5-ին ԿԸՀ-ն թիվ 10 ընտրատեղամասում որպես պատգամավորի թեկնածու գրանցել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, փաստաբանը դատարանին միջնորդել է անհապաղ ազատ արձակել իր պաշտպանյալին։ Ընտրական օրենսգրքի 111 հոդվածի 6-րդ կետի համաձայն պատգամավորի թեկնածուն չի կարող անազատության մեջ գտնվել, եթե չկա ԿԸՀ-ի համապատասխան որոշում:

«Փաշինյանին պետք է անհապաղ ազատ արձակել, քանի որ նա անհավասար պայմաններում է գտնվում նույն ընտրատարածքում առաջադրված մյուս 3 թեկնածուների նկատմամբ», ասել է փաստաբանը։

Մինչ միջնորդության քննարկումը Փաշինյանը դատարանին հիշեցրել է, որ իր ազատության մեջ հայտնվելը ԸՕ–ի օրինական պահանջն է։

Մեղադրող կողմը նախ դատարանից ժամանակ է խնդրել միջնորդությանը ծանոթանալու համար, ապա հայտարարել է, որ Փաշինյանը կալանավորված է եղել մինչև պատգամավորի թեկնածու գրանցվելը, ուստիև պետք է մերժել։

Դատավոր Մնացական Մարտիրոսյանն խորհրդակցական սենյակում միջնորդությունը քննարկելուց հետո *մերժել է այն:*

----------


## Rammer

Ավելի հեդաքրքիր...

----------


## REAL_ist

Օգտվեցին օրենքի թերի լինելուց, քանի որ այս հարցը հստակորեն չի կարգավորված օրենքով, այնտեղ միայն խոսվումա թեկնածու լինելու ժամանակահատվածում ազատությունից զրկելու մասին որոշման անհնարինության մասին` առանց ԸՀ որոշման:

----------


## Chuk

Ինչպես և սպասելի էր:

Ինչևէ, հերթական էջը կարվեց թղթապանակում ու թերևս սա իշխանությունների հերթական սխալ հաշվարկն էր:

Որպես սկիզբ նրանք ապացուցին, որ բավարար քաղաքական կամք չունեն ԵԽԽՎ պահանջները կատարելու համար ու սա չի կարող չդառնալ համապատասխան քննարկման առարկա: Իհարկե Սերժ Սարգսյանի Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ու Ցեղասպանության գնով ձեռք է բերել իր անձեռնմխելիությունը եվրոկառույցների մոտ, սակայն վաղ թե ուշ այս բոլոր հարցերը դառնալու են քննարկման առարկա, և լրիվ մեկ բան է փորձել հիմնավորել, որ Փաշինյանը քրեական հանցագործ է ու նրան ազատ չարձակել (ի դեպ դատարանում հակառակն են հիմնավորում), մեկ այլ բան է անգամ պատգամավորի թեկնածու դառնալու դեպքում նրա կալանքի միջոցը չփոխելը՝ ապացուցելով, որ նպատակն ընդամենը նրան անազատության մեջ պահելն է, դրանով իսկ հիմնավորելով Փաշինյանի քաղբանտարկյալ լինելը: Ինչևէ, սրա այս արձագանքները փոքր-ինչ ավելի ուշ ենք տեսնելու:

Իսկ հիմա խոսենք մեկ այլ հաշվարկի մասին:
Տևական ժամանակ է, ինչ իշխանությունները փորձում են պատրանք ստեղծել, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու ՀԱԿ-ը համագործակցում են Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ: Սա մի բացառիկ առիթ կլիներ այդ տիպի մերկապարանոց խոսակցությունների համար գոյություն չունեցող հիմնավորում ստեղծելը՝ Նիկոլին բաց թողնելով: Ու այդ դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ի ու ՀԱԿ-ի համախոհների գործը բարդանալու էր, քանի որ պրոցեսների մեջ չխորացողների ու արտաքին մի քանի գործոններով շարժվողների հսկայական բանակ կարծելու էր, որ ուրեմն այդպես է, ու դժվար էր լինելու հակառակը բացատրելը: Բայց իշխանությունը ունակ չեղավ այս պարզ հաշվարկը կատարել:

----------


## Rammer

Մի հարց է հղիացել: Հիմա թեկնածունները ովքեր են?

----------


## Rammer

*Փոխելու եւ փոխվելու պահանջը կարծես տեղ է հասնում
*
Առաջիկայում իշխող կոալիցիան կամ կլուծարվի, կամ կվերակազմավորվի՝ նոր, առավել հստակ դաշնագրով։ Պատճառը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի առերեւույթ անգործությունն է, որից բողոքում են ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցները եւ որի վրա չարախնդում են իշխանականները։

Առաջին հայացքից անգործություն թվացող պահվածքը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին դարձրել է կուտակիչ մարտկոց (ակումուլյատոր), որն ինքնին, առանց շղթայի մեջ մտնելու, ոչինչ է։ Սակայն պարզ է նաեւ, որ առանց կուտակիչ մարտկոցի շղթան կամ մեխանիզմը չեն կարող գործարկվել եւ աշխատել։

Ու, չնայած «Կարապի երգ» տիպի բարբաջանքներին եւ ՀԱԿ-ի մարման մասին լուրջ տեսքով արված հավաստիացումներին, իշխանության ճամբարում շատ լավ հասկանում են այս իրողությունը եւ գիտակցում, որ Քոչարյանի պրոյեկտով ստեղծված կոալիցիան, հատկապես դրա կարեւորագույն բաղադրիչներից մեկի՝ ՀՅԴ-ի, դուրս գալուց հետո, կենսունակ չէ եւ ի վիճակի չէ կարգավորելու իշխանություն-հասարակություն հակամարտությունը։

Դաշնակցության՝ կոալիցիայից դուրս գալուց հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ իշխող զանգվածը կապակցված չէ գաղափարական եւ ծրագրային թելերով։ Ավելին՝ ակնհայտ եղավ, որ մնացյալ կոալիցիան ընդունակ կամ պատրաստակամ չէ իր պաշտպանած թեկնածուի արտածրագրային վարքի համար պատասխանատվություն ստանձնելու։ Սա մի վիճակ է, որն հեռու է պառակտում համարվելուց, բայց հեռու է նաեւ «միասնական թիմ» կոչվելու հավակնությունից։

Եթե ժամանակները «խաղաղ» լինեին, կոալիցիան գուցե սահուն անցում կատարեր քոչարյանական մոդելից դեպի սարգսյանական, կամ գուցե անցման կարիք էլ չզգացվեր, սակայն իրավիճակի բարդությունն, այդ բարդության հետեւանքով նախաձեռնողական քայլեր անելը կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, ընդդիմադրից նախաձեռնություններ խլելն, իշխող զանգվածին կանգնեցրել է մի իրողության առջեւ, երբ առաջ գնալն անիմաստ է, հետ գնալն՝ անհեռանկար։

Բոլոր խոսակցությունները, թե ՀՀԿ-ի մի մասը, ԲՀԿ-ն եւ ՀՅԴ-ն փափագում են Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի վերադարձը, հիմքում մի սխալ ունեն։ Նրանք փափագում են ոչ թե Քոչարյան անհատի (կամ՝ քաղաքական գործչի) վերադարձը, ինչը հանդիպելու է նոր ու առավել սաստիկ հասարակական դիմադրության, այլ ուզում են վարկանգնված տեսնել կոալիցիայի նախնական, «անաղարտ» մոդելը, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուրը, կարծես թե ուներ ամեն ինչ, բայց բոլորը միասին չունեին ոչինչ, եւ դա հնարավորություն էր տալիս լինել անվերջ ու անսահման անպատասխանատու։
Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի նոյեմբերի 11-ի ակտիվի ժողովում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ունեցած ելույթից հետո, երբ Քոչարյանը որսորդական պատմություն էր պատմում, ըստ էության, պատասխանում էր ոչ թե Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլ՝ կոալիցիային, որն անպատասխանատվության հացն իր ձեռքին է փնտրում։ -Ես այլեւս սովորական որսորդ եմ,-ասում էր Քոչարյանն իր երբեմնի հենարաններին։-Ինձ մի սպասեք։

Այս դեպքում կոալիցիան երկու ճանապարհ ունի՝ կամ անվերապահ կերպով (ինչպես ասում են՝ դոշով) պաշտպանել երկրի նախագահին, կամ տեղափոխվել ընդդիմադիր դաշտ։ Առաջինն անելու համար կոալիցիոն ուժերը չունեն գաղափարական, մտավոր ռեսուրսներ, երկրորդի համար՝ բարոյական։ Առաջինը նրանց համար լինելու է ղազագիր ստորագրելու պես մի բան, երկրորդն՝ աներկմիտ ինքնաոչնչացում։

Այս ֆոնի վրա պետք է շատ ուշադիր կարդալ ՀՀԿ վերջին համագումարում Սերժ Սարգսյանի ունեցած ելույթը՝ հատ-հատ առանձնացնելով բոլոր ուղերձներն ու փորձելով պարզաբանել դրանք։

Ս.Ս.- «Եկել է ազատորեն փոխելու ու անհրաժեշտաբար փոխվելու ժամանակը»։

ՀԱՐՑ- Ինչի՞ց հետո է եկել, կամ ինչո՞ւ է հիմա եկել։ Ինչո՞ւ «ազատորեն», ո՞վ էր մինչեւ հիմա կաշկանդում։ Ինչո՞վ է պայմանավորված փոխվելու անհրաժեշտությունը։

Ս.Ս.-«Այսօր ոչինչ չանելը հավասարազոր է սխալվելուն» եւ «…մեր ժողովուրդը կների սխալները, չի ների անգործությունը»։

ՀԱՐՑ- Սա Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի 10-ամյա պաշտոնավարման ամփոփումը չէ՞։

Ս.Ս.-«Երեկվա լուծումների գերին շարժվում է ուղիղ ու կանխատեսելի գծով»։

ՀԱՐՑ- ՀՅԴ-ի, Վարդան Օսկանյանի ձգտումների գնահատականը չէ՞։

Ս.Ս.-«Քաղաքական կայունությունը չի նշանակում ոսկրացած միտք, լճացած գաղափարախոսություն կամ անվիճարկելի հեղինակություն»։

ՀԱՐՑ- Այստեղ հարց տալն անգամ ավելորդ է, քանի որ քարն ուղղակիորեն նետված է Քոչարյանի պարտեզը։

Ս.Ս.- «Քաղաքական ճկունությունը հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ հրաժարվում են միակ խելացին ու միակ ճշմարիտը լինելու հավակնությունից։ Ամենախելոք մարդը օրվա մեջ կարող է մեկ լավ միտք ծնել։ Իմաստունը ականջ է դնում հարյուր խելոքի ու սկսում աշխատել հարյուր լավ մտքի հետ։ Պետք է կարողանանք լսել միմյանց եւ ուրիշներին»։

ՀԱՐՑ- Մի՞թե սա վերջին երկու տարում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վարած ոչ հեղափոխական գործունեության արդյունքը չէ։

Ս.Ս.- «…մեր երկրի քաղաքական կայունությունը ապահովելու ենք հենց քաղաքական երկխոսության ուղին ընտրելով»։

ՀԱՐՑ- Կամ մի՞թե լարվածությունը երկխոսության ճանապարհով հարթելու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջարկների ուշացած պատասխանը չէ այս հայտարարությունը։

«…եթե ուզում ես մի բան փոխել շուրջդ, պետք է սկսես քեզանից». ասում է Սերժ Սարգսյանն իր կուսակիցներին եւ հավաստիացնում, որ «Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը քաղաքական առաջնորդից պետք է վերածվի հասարակական-քաղաքական առաջնորդի»։

Հասարակական-քաղաքական առաջնորդությունը մի ծավալ է, որը ենթադրում է առավել խիտ համախմբում եւ առավել մեծ ճիգեր։ Կընդունե՞ն կոալիցիոն գործընկերները Սերժ Սարգսյանի այս հրավերը, թե՝ ոչ, պարզ կդառնա մոտ ապագայում։ Բոլոր դեպքերում նրանք պետք է ընտրություն կատարեն ձուլվելու եւ տարանջատվելու միջեւ։ Այս ընտրությունը հեշտացնելու համար ՀՀԿ համագումարում Սերժ Սարգսյանն անսպասելիորեն ձայն տվեց «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցության նախագահ Արտաշես Գեղամյանին՝ թերեւս հասկացնելով, թե փչացած ուժերն այլընտրանք ունեն։ Այլընտրանք չունի «ազատորեն փոխելու ու անհրաժեշտաբար փոխվելու» հասարակական պահանջը։

Կարելի՞ է ենթադրել, որ սրանով ավարտվում է 2007 թվականին սկսված պայքարը։ Ոչ, իհարկե ոչ։ Սա սկիզբն է երկրորդ սերիայի, նոր պայքարի ու նոր մրցակցության, որոնցում՝ ժամանակից ու իրադարձություններից առաջ ընկնող, քաղաքագետ-վերլուծաբանները գտնելու են իրենց հուզող հարցերի պատասխանները։

*Տիգրան Պասկևիչյան*

----------

Chuk (07.12.2009), Kuk (07.12.2009), Երվանդ (07.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հարց է հղիացել: Հիմա թեկնածունները ովքեր են?


*Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյան*, ով խոստացել է դեկտեմբերի վերջին թեկնածությունը հանել ու քարոզարշավը կազմակերպել հօգուտ Փաշինյանի, կարծում եմ, որ պարզապես ձև է գտել իր չունեցած վարկը բարձրացնել փորձելու:

*Դավիթ Հակոբյան*, մարքսիստ՝ եզակի: Խոստացել է, որ չհաղթելու դեպքում քաղաքական ասպարեզը լքելու է: Ինչպես նախկինում, այնպես էլ հիմա խոստումը չի կատարի, ցավոք:

*Արա Սիմոնյան*, Գեղամյանի «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցությունից: «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ին տված հարցազրույցում այսօր հայտարարեց, որ Փաշինյանը քաղբանտարկյալ չէ, քանի որ նրան ներկայացված է զանգվածային անկարգություն կազմակերպելու մեղադրանք, այլ ոչ թե «ՀՀՇ անդամ լինելու» մեղադրանք: Կարծում եմ, պարզ է բարոյական կերպարը:

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյան*, քաղբանտարկյալ, «Իմպիչմենտ» շարժման հիմնադիր անդամ, ՀԱԿ անդամ, «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմաբիր:

----------

Kuk (07.12.2009), Rammer (07.12.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> *Փոխելու եւ փոխվելու պահանջը կարծես տեղ է հասնում
> *
> Առաջիկայում իշխող կոալիցիան կամ կլուծարվի, կամ կվերակազմավորվի՝ նոր, առավել հստակ դաշնագրով։ Պատճառը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի առերեւույթ անգործությունն է, որից բողոքում են ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցները եւ որի վրա չարախնդում են իշխանականները։
> 
> Առաջին հայացքից անգործություն թվացող պահվածքը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին դարձրել է կուտակիչ մարտկոց (ակումուլյատոր), որն ինքնին, առանց շղթայի մեջ մտնելու, ոչինչ է։ Սակայն պարզ է նաեւ, որ առանց կուտակիչ մարտկոցի շղթան կամ մեխանիզմը չեն կարող գործարկվել եւ աշխատել։
> 
> Ու, չնայած «Կարապի երգ» տիպի բարբաջանքներին եւ ՀԱԿ-ի մարման մասին լուրջ տեսքով արված հավաստիացումներին, իշխանության ճամբարում շատ լավ հասկանում են այս իրողությունը եւ գիտակցում, որ Քոչարյանի պրոյեկտով ստեղծված կոալիցիան, հատկապես դրա կարեւորագույն բաղադրիչներից մեկի՝ ՀՅԴ-ի, դուրս գալուց հետո, կենսունակ չէ եւ ի վիճակի չէ կարգավորելու իշխանություն-հասարակություն հակամարտությունը։
> 
> Դաշնակցության՝ կոալիցիայից դուրս գալուց հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ իշխող զանգվածը կապակցված չէ գաղափարական եւ ծրագրային թելերով։ Ավելին՝ ակնհայտ եղավ, որ մնացյալ կոալիցիան ընդունակ կամ պատրաստակամ չէ իր պաշտպանած թեկնածուի արտածրագրային վարքի համար պատասխանատվություն ստանձնելու։ Սա մի վիճակ է, որն հեռու է պառակտում համարվելուց, բայց հեռու է նաեւ «միասնական թիմ» կոչվելու հավակնությունից։
> ...


Ուզում եմ հավատամ, չեմ ուզում խորանամ :Cool:

----------


## Kuk

Հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն ա արել Պասկևիչյանը:

----------


## Gayl

> *Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյան*, ով խոստացել է դեկտեմբերի վերջին թեկնածությունը հանել ու քարոզարշավը կազմակերպել հօգուտ Փաշինյանի, կարծում եմ, որ պարզապես ձև է գտել իր չունեցած վարկը բարձրացնել փորձելու:
> 
> *Դավիթ Հակոբյան*, մարքսիստ՝ եզակի: Խոստացել է, որ չհաղթելու դեպքում քաղաքական ասպարեզը լքելու է: Ինչպես նախկինում, այնպես էլ հիմա խոստումը չի կատարի, ցավոք:
> 
> *Արա Սիմոնյան*, Գեղամյանի «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցությունից: «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ին տված հարցազրույցում այսօր հայտարարեց, որ Փաշինյանը քաղբանտարկյալ չէ, քանի որ նրան ներկայացված է զանգվածային անկարգություն կազմակերպելու մեղադրանք, այլ ոչ թե «ՀՀՇ անդամ լինելու» մեղադրանք: Կարծում եմ, պարզ է բարոյական կերպարը:
> *Նիկոլ Փաշինյան*, քաղբանտարկյալ, «Իմպիչմենտ» շարժման հիմնադիր անդամ, ՀԱԿ անդամ, «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմաբիր:


Էս մարքսիստը խիա դրե՞լ,ես դրան էն սկզբից էլ չեմ հարգել,իշխանության ձգտող անձնավորությունա,թե խի են իրենց շարքերը պահում իմ համար անհասկանալի ա,ախր չի հասկանում որ խաղալիք է դառնալու ձեն տանող բերող:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս մարքսիստը խիա դրե՞լ,ես դրան էն սկզբից էլ չեմ հարգել,իշխանության ձգտող անձնավորությունա,թե խի են իրենց շարքերը պահում իմ համար անհասկանալի ա,ախր չի հասկանում որ խաղալիք է դառնալու ձեն տանող բերող:


Որպես անհատ ես էլ կուզեի որ մարքսիստի վզից բռնելով դուրս շպրտեին ՀԱԿ շարքերից:

Բայց եթե ՀԱԿ-ն իրեն ներկայացնում է որպես ազատ կառույց, որին ամեն ոք, ամեն կուսակցություն, խմբավորում ու նախաձեռնություն կարող է մաս կազմել, ապա դա սխալ կլինի: Պարզապես ճիշտ կլինի, որ գոնե այսուհետ դերերի բաշխումը ճիշտ լինի, սա երբևէ ՀԱԿ հարթակից ելույթ ունենալու իրավունք չունենա, որևէ ցուցակում այսուհետ չընդգրկվի, քաղ. խորհրդում ձայնը չհաշվի:

----------

Gayl (07.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Որպես անհատ ես էլ կուզեի որ մարքսիստի վզից բռնելով դուրս շպրտեին ՀԱԿ շարքերից:
> 
> Բայց եթե ՀԱԿ-ն իրեն ներկայացնում է որպես ազատ կառույց, որին ամեն ոք, ամեն կուսակցություն, խմբավորում ու նախաձեռնություն կարող է մաս կազմել, ապա դա սխալ կլինի: Պարզապես ճիշտ կլինի, որ գոնե այսուհետ դերերի բաշխումը ճիշտ լինի, սա երբևէ ՀԱԿ հարթակից ելույթ ունենալու իրավունք չունենա, որևէ ցուցակում այսուհետ չընդգրկվի, քաղ. խորհրդում ձայնը չհաշվի:


Համաձայն եմ քո հետ,ես չեմ էլ հավատում որ էտի ընդիմությունա:

----------


## Chuk

> Արդյո՞ք ընդունելի է, որ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավորի թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը նախընտրական քարոզարշավը անցկացնի անազատության մեջ:
> 
> ՀՀԿ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Սամվել Նիկոյանը, ով նույնիսկ տեղյակ չէր, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը գրանցված է, «Ա1+»-ին ասաց, թե եթե նա գրանցվել է որպես թեկնածու, նրա խափանման միջոցը իհարկե պետք է փոխած լինեին. «Եթե համապատասխան մարմինները նոր առաջարկով հանդես չեն գալիս, դա ընտրական օրենսգրքով կարգավորված է, թե որ պարագայում են խափանման միջոցը ընտրում որպես կալանք»:
> 
> Անկախ պատգամավոր Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանն էլ ասաց, թե ինքը կողմնակից է բոլոր թեկնածուների հավասարության սկզբունքի իրականացմանը եւ կարծում է, որ այդ սկզբունքի իրականացման տեսակետից ճիշտ կլիներ, որ նա իր նախընտրական քարոզչությունը իրականցներ մյուսներին հետ հավասար պայմաններում:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է իրավական կողմին, ապա, ըստ պատգամավորի` այդ խնդիրը Ընտրական օրենսգիրքը կարգավորում է, իսկ մյուս կողմից. «Չեմ կարծում, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը նախընտրական քարոզչություն իրականացնելու լուրջ անհրաժեշտություն ունի եւ այդ քարոզչությունը կարող է էական նշանակություն ունենալ նրա ձայներ հավաքելու գործում: Փաշինյանին քաղաքականացված զանգվածը շատ լավ ճանաչում է, եւ իր վերաբերմունքը նրա նկատմամբ կարտահայտի»:
> 
> Ի դեպ, ըստ Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանի. «Եթե ազատ, արդար ընտրություններ տեղի ունենան, ապա նրա հաղթելու հավանականությունը շատ մեծ է»:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Gayl (08.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Այսօր հայտարարություն է տարածել «Հիմա» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը, որը ներկայացնում եմ ստորև.





> *ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
> 07.12.2009թ.
> «ՀԻՄԱ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունն իր աջակցությունն է հայտնում Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու առաջադրված Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին: Միայն Նիկոլի պես սկզբունքային գործիչների առկայության դեպքում հնարավոր է վերացնել ամենաթողության այս մթնոլորտը: «Մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակն` անխուսափելի» կարգախոսն իրականություն դարձնելու համար թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի յուրաքանչյուր բնակչի եւ ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու սեփականությունը պետք է դարձնենք Նիկոլի «1+1+1+1...» բանաձեւը: Վստահ ենք, որ միայն անվերապահ նվիրման դեպքում նրա եւ մեր հաղթանակը կլինի անխուսափելի: Նիկոլի պայքարը մե´ր պայքարն է, Նիկոլի դատը` մե´ր դատն է, հետեւաբար` նրա հաղթանակներն էլ լինելու են մե´ր հաղթանակները: Մեր սկսած գործն ավարտին հասցնելու ժամանակը եկել է...
> ՀԻՄԱ, ՀԻՄԱ, ՀԻՄԱ…
> 
> *«ՀԻՄԱ» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնություն*


Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի կալանքի միջոցը չփոխելու մասին հայտարարություն է տարածել նաև Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, որը կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ:

Տեղեկացնեմ, որ նաև բացվել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական հիմնադրամը, մեջբերում եմ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական շտաբի տարածած հաղորդագրությունը.



> «ԱԿԲԱ-ԿՐԵԴԻՏ ԱԳՐԻԿՈԼ» բանկում բացվել է թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի պատգամավորության թեկնածու, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական հիմնադրամը` հետևյալ հաշվեհամարով`
> 
> 220318000829-000 (դրամային)։
> ֆիզիկական և իրավաբանական անձինք ՀՀ տարածքում գործող ցանկացած բանկից կարող են մուծումներ կատարել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական հիմնադրամի վերը բերված հաշվեհամարին։
> 
> Համաձայն ՀՀ Ընտրական օրենսգրքի, ֆիզիկական անձինք կարող են մուծում կատարել մինչև 50 հազար դրամ չափով, իսկ իրավաբանական անձինք`մինչև 150 հազար դրամ

----------

Gayl (08.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի կալանքի միջոցը չփոխելու մասին հայտարարություն է տարածել նաև Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, որը կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ:


Երեկ այ սրա մասին էի ասում ու Չուկ ջան ինչքան էլ ասենք Նիկոլին սիրում են ու նա կարիք չունի քարոզարշավի,մեկա ինքնախաբեություն ա ստացվում:
«իշխանությունը, առանց ԿԸՀ-ի համաձայնության դատարանի մերժման այս որոշմամբ կոպտորեն ոտնահարում է ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքը»
Արա դե զզվացրիք էլի,կարողա մենք չգիտենք որ կեղծ երկրում ենք ապրում,ի՞նչ եք ամեն անգամ ստորացվածի պես նույն բաները կրկնում:

----------


## Chuk

> Երեկ այ սրա մասին էի ասում ու Չուկ ջան ինչքան էլ ասենք Նիկոլին սիրում են ու նա կարիք չունի քարոզարշավի,մեկա ինքնախաբեություն ա ստացվում:
> «իշխանությունը, առանց ԿԸՀ-ի համաձայնության դատարանի մերժման այս որոշմամբ կոպտորեն ոտնահարում է ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքը»
> Արա դե զզվացրիք էլի,կարողա մենք չգիտենք որ կեղծ երկրում ենք ապրում,ի՞նչ եք ամեն անգամ ստորացվածի պես նույն բաները կրկնում:


Գայլ, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչի մասին էիր ասում, բայց որ սենց էր լինելու գիտեի ես, գիտեիր դու, գիտեր Նիկոլը, գիտեր նրա նախընտրական շտաբը, գիտեին նրա փաստաբանները, գիտեր ՀԱԿ-ը, գիտեին Հայաստանի պրոցեսներին իրապես հետևող բոլորը: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ համար է պետք: Նորից արձանագրելու, նորից ֆիքսելու, նորից բարձրաձայնելու: Որովհետև բոլոր էդ բարձրաձայնումների համագումարն ա ի վերջո արդյունքի բերում: Ինչքան ծանոթ ունես, պատմի էս մասին: Բոլորին ներկայացրու: Նույնը ես: Սա ա միակ միջոցը չիմացության պատը կոտրելու: Բոլոր էս ֆիքսումները պետք են, հեչ որ չէ էն չարախոսողների բերանները փակելու համար, ովքեր երևակայում են, թե ՀԱԿ-ն իշխանության հետ ա: Հեչ որ չէ սաղ աշխարհին ցույց տալու համար, որ ոչ մի առաջխաղացում չկա:

Իսկ Նիկոլին քարոզարշավ պետք ա ու կկազմակերպվի:
Նախ շատ ակտիվ են աշխատելու երիտասարդները, տուն առ տուն մտնելու են:
Բաժանվելու են Նիկոլի ելույթները, ծրագրերը:
Նիկոլն իր թերթով խոսելու է ընտրողի հետ:
Բաժանվելու են DVD-ներ:
Այսօր մեկը ես ևս մի ակցիա եմ առաջարկել ՀԱԿ-ին, որի մասին նախընտրում եմ առայժմ չբարձրաձայնել:
Ու էսպես շարունակ:

Գայլ ջան, հուսահատվել բոլորովին պետք չէ:
Որտև ամուր ենք:
Որտև գնալու ենք մինչև վերջ:
Որտև մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, իսկ հաղթանակն անխուսափելի:
Ընդամենը պետք է չընկճվել ու վստահ առաջ գնալ: Թեկուզ կամաց-կամաց, փոքր քայլերով:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչի մասին էիր ասում, բայց որ սենց էր լինելու գիտեի ես, գիտեիր դու, գիտեր Նիկոլը, գիտեր նրա նախընտրական շտաբը, գիտեին նրա փաստաբանները, գիտեր ՀԱԿ-ը, գիտեին Հայաստանի պրոցեսներին իրապես հետևող բոլորը: Ուրեմն ինչու՞ համար է պետք: Նորից արձանագրելու, նորից ֆիքսելու, նորից բարձրաձայնելու: Որովհետև բոլոր էդ բարձրաձայնումների համագումարն ա ի վերջո արդյունքի բերում: Ինչքան ծանոթ ունես, պատմի էս մասին: Բոլորին ներկայացրու: Նույնը ես: Սա ա միակ միջոցը չիմացության պատը կոտրելու: Բոլոր էս ֆիքսումները պետք են, հեչ որ չէ էն չարախոսողների բերանները փակելու համար, ովքեր երևակայում են, թե ՀԱԿ-ն իշխանության հետ ա: Հեչ որ չէ սաղ աշխարհին ցույց տալու համար, որ ոչ մի առաջխաղացում չկա:
> 
> Իսկ Նիկոլին քարոզարշավ պետք ա ու կկազմակերպվի:
> Նախ շատ ակտիվ են աշխատելու երիտասարդները, տուն առ տուն մտնելու են:
> Բաժանվելու են Նիկոլի ելույթները, ծրագրերը:
> Նիկոլն իր թերթով խոսելու է ընտրողի հետ:
> Բաժանվելու են DVD-ներ:
> Այսօր մեկը ես ևս մի ակցիա եմ առաջարկել ՀԱԿ-ին, որի մասին նախընտրում եմ առայժմ չբարձրաձայնել:
> Ու էսպես շարունակ:
> ...


Չուկ ջան եթե չեմ սխալվում երեկ այս պահի մասին հարցրեցի ու ասացի որ Նիկոլին չեն թողի որ քարոզարշավ անի:
Դեռ լավ ինֆորմացված չեմ ու չգիտեմ շեշտը ինչպիսի ակցիաների վրա են դրվելու:



> Գայլ ջան, հուսահատվել բոլորովին պետք չէ:
> Որտև ամուր ենք:
> Որտև գնալու ենք մինչև վերջ:
> Որտև մեր պայքարն անկասելի է, իսկ հաղթանակն անխուսափելի:
> Ընդամենը պետք է չընկճվել ու վստահ առաջ գնալ: Թեկուզ կամաց-կամաց, փոքր քայլերով:


Չուկ ջան ես չեմ հուսահատվում,կարող է հիասթափվեմ,հիասթափվում եմ,երբ հասկանում եմ,որ ինձ խաբել են ու ես գործիք եմ եղել,բայց երբեք չեմ հուսահատվի ու այ քո տողերը բոլորը կարդան,թող կարդան ու հասկանան,որ ամենակարևորը չպետք է ոչնչից.
ՎԱԽԵՆԱԼ

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան եթե չեմ սխալվում երեկ այս պահի մասին հարցրեցի ու ասացի որ Նիկոլին չեն թողի որ քարոզարշավ անի:


Չէ, բռատ, նայի, Նիկոլին չեն կարող չթողնել քարոզարշավ անել:
Կարող են չթողնել անձամբ մասնակցել, բայց իր վստահված անձինք իր քարոզարշավը կարող են կազմակերպել մյուս թեկնածուներին տրված հնարավորությունների նման հնարավորություններ ունենալով:

Ավելին, իր հետ հաճախ կապ է լինելու, օրենքը պարտավորեցնում է բոլոր աշխատանքային օրերին թույլատրել իր վստահված անձերի հետ երկժամյա հանդիպումը: Մի քիչ լավ չի, որ մեջտեղում նոր տարի ա ընկնում՝ ոչ աշխատանքային օրերով, բայց պրոցեսը մեկ ա կգնա:

Իհարկե լավ կլիներ, որ անձամբ մասնակցեր, բայց դե մեկ ա քարոզարշավը կլինի:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, բռատ, նայի, Նիկոլին չեն կարող չթողնել քարոզարշավ անել:
> Կարող են չթողնել անձամբ մասնակցել, բայց իր վստահված անձինք իր քարոզարշավը կարող են կազմակերպել մյուս թեկնածուներին տրված հնարավորությունների նման հնարավորություններ ունենալով:
> 
> Ավելին, իր հետ հաճախ կապ է լինելու, օրենքը պարտավորեցնում է բոլոր աշխատանքային օրերին թույլատրել իր վստահված անձերի հետ երկժամյա հանդիպումը: Մի քիչ լավ չի, որ մեջտեղում նոր տարի ա ընկնում՝ ոչ աշխատանքային օրերով, բայց պրոցեսը մեկ ա կգնա:
> 
> Իհարկե լավ կլիներ, որ անձամբ մասնակցեր, բայց դե մեկ ա քարոզարշավը կլինի:


Դե իրա խոսալը մի քիչ ուրիշա ավելի ոգևորիչ ու հաստատ ավելի հույս տվող:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե իրա խոսալը մի քիչ ուրիշա ավելի ոգևորիչ ու հաստատ ավելի հույս տվող:


DVD-ով  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> DVD-ով


Պտի խոստովանեմ,որ չէի ֆայմել,որ DVD ով ինքը կարա ելույթ ունենա :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

_«Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, ով անցած շաբաթ օրը, թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքային հանձնաժողովի որոշմամբ, գրանցվել էր ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու, երեկ դատարանի դահլիճում հանդես է եկել հետեւյալ ելույթով._

*Հարգելի դատարան.*

2009 թ. հուլիսի 1-ից գտնվում եմ ապօրինի կալանքի տակ` ապօրինի եւ շինծու քրեական հետապնդման հետեւանքով։ Ս/թ դեկտեմբերի 5-ից, սակայն, իմ կալանքի տակ գտնվելը կրկնակի ապօրինության բնույթ է ստացել, որովհետեւ դեկտեմբերի 5-ին Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովը ինձ գրանցել է որպես 2010 թվականի հունվարի 10-ին այդ ընտրատարածքում կայանալիք լրացուցիչ ընտրություններում ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու եւ սրանից հետո ես ազատ չեմ արձակվել։

Այսպիսով, արդեն երկու օր ունենալով ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածուի կարգավիճակ` կալանավորված եմ առանց Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի համաձայնության։ Սա ուղղակիորեն հակասում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ընտրական օրենսգրքի 111-րդ հոդվածի 6-րդ կետին, որտեղ հստակ նշվում է, որ ընտրությունների ժամանակահատվածում ԱԺ համամասնական եւ մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով առաջադրված թեկնածուները կարող են կալանավորվել, դատական կարգով վարչական կամ քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել միայն Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի համաձայնությամբ։

Օրենսդրական այս դրույթից ուղղակի բխում է, որ ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածուն չի կարող կալանավորվել, այսինքն` կալանավորված լինել առանց Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի համաձայնության։ Իսկ այս պահի դրությամբ` Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը ինձ կալանավորելու համաձայնություն չի տվել, եւ չնայած սրան` ես գտնվում եմ կալանավորված վիճակում։

*Հարգելի դատարան.*

ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 14.1 հոդվածը սահմանում է, որ բոլոր մարդիկ հավասար են օրենքի առջեւ։ Խտրականությունը, կախված` սեռից, ռասայից, մաշկի գույնից, էթնիկական կամ սոցիալական ծագումից, գենետիկական հատկանիշներից, լեզվից, կրոնից, աշխարհայացքից, քաղաքական կամ այլ հայացքներից, ազգային որեւէ փոքրամասնությանը պատկանելությունից, գույքային վիճակից, ծնունդից, հաշմանդամությունից, տարիքից կամ անձնական կամ սոցիալական բնույթի այլ հանգամանքներից, արգելվում է։ ՀՀ Ընտրական օրենսգրքի 110-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է, որ պատգամավորության թեկնածուներն ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ եւ պարտականություններ։ Դեկտեմբերի 5-ին Երեւանի թիվ 10 Ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովը հունվարի 10-ին այդ ընտրատարածքում կայանալիք լրացուցիչ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու համար գրանցել է ԱԺ պատգամավորի 4 թեկնածուի` Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանին, Դավիթ Հակոբյանին, Արա Սիմոնյանին եւ ինձ։ Գրանցման արդյունքում` պատգամավորության բոլոր թեկնածուների համար ծագել են նույն պարտականությունները եւ իրավունքները։ Բայց փաստացի ստացվել է այնպես, որ իմ մրցակիցներն օգտվում են առանց Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի համաձայնության չկալանավորվելու, այսինքն` կալանքի տակ չլինելու իրավունքից, իսկ ես այդ իրավունքից չեմ օգտվում։ Այլ կերպ ասած` պատգամավորության մնացած թեկնածուները օգտվում են օրենքով պատգամավորության թեկնածուին վերապահվող որոշակի անձեռնմխելիության իրավունքից, իսկ ես, փաստորեն, չեմ օգտվում, չնայած հանդիսանում եմ ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու։

Այսպիսով, կալանավորված լինելու` անձնական հանգամանքի բերումով, իմ նկատմամբ խտրական մոտեցում է ցուցաբերվում, եւ ես զրկված եմ օրենքով ինձ վերապահված իրավունքից օգտվելու հնարավորությունից։ Իրավունք, որը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության որեւէ օրենքով սահմանափակված չէ։ Այսինքն, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության որեւէ օրենքով սահմանված չէ, որ կալանքի տակ գտնվող անձը պատգամավորի թեկնածու առաջադրվելու, ապա եւ` պատգամավորի թեկնածու գրանցվելու դեպքում չի օգտվում ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածուներին վերապահվող որեւէ իրավունքից։

Փաստորեն, առանց ԿԸՀ համաձայնության չկալանավորվելու իրավունքից օգտվելու, ապա եւ` պատգամավորության մյուս թեկնածուների հետ հավասար իրավունքներ եւ պարտականություններ ունենալու հնարավորությունից զրկվել եմ` ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածու դառնալու պահին արդեն իսկ կալանավորված լինելու հանգամանքի բերումով։ Եւ ուրեմն, պատգամավորության մնացած թեկնածուների հետ հավասար իրավունքներ եւ պարտականություններ ունենալու իմ իրավունքը ապահովելու համար հարկավոր է վերացնել հենց այդ, այսինքն` իմ կալանավորված լինելու հանգամանքը։ Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում գրանցված չորս թեկնածուներից որեւէ մեկին կալանավորելու համաձայնություն չի տվել։ Չնայած սրան, գրանցված թեկնածուներից մեկը գտնվում է կալանավորված վիճակում։

Բացի այս, ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 5-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է, որ պետական եւ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններն ու պաշտոնատար անձինք իրավասու են կատարել միայն այնպիսի գործողություններ, որոնց համար լիազորված են Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքներով։
ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենքներով որեւէ պետական մարմին եւ պաշտոնատար անձ իրավունք չունի ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածուին կալանքի տակ պահել` առանց Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի համաձայնության։ Ելնելով վերը բերվածից` նաեւ այս հիմնավորումներով` միանում եմ իմ պաշտպանների միջնորդությանը։ Ես, իհարկե, այնքան միամիտ չեմ, որ մտածեմ, թե դուք իմ կալանքը վերացնելու լիազորություն ունեք։ Այս ամենը ասում եմ` ընդամենը արձանագրելու համար իմ նկատմամբ տեղի ունեցող հերթական ապօրինությունը, որն իմ նկատմամբ դեռեւս 2007 թ. հոկտեմբերի 23-ին ծայր առած քաղաքական հետապնդումների հերթական դրսեւորումն է։

Ի դեպ, դատարանին տեղյակ եմ պահում, որ այս պահի դրությամբ դեռեւս լուծված չէ ոչ աշխատանքային օրերին իմ վստահված անձանց հետ հանդիպումներ ունենալու հարցը։ Կա հավանականություն, որ «Երեւան-Կենտրոն» ՔԿՀ վարչակազմը ոչ աշխատանքային օրերին ինձ հնարավորություն չի տա` հանդիպել իմ վստահված անձանց հետ, չնայած Ընտրական օրենսգիրքը քարոզարշավի ընթացքում կալանքի տակ գտնվող պատգամավորության թեկնածուներին օրական երկու ժամ` վստահված անձանց հետ հանդիպում ունենալու իրավունք է տալիս։ Հայտնում եմ նաեւ, որ քարոզարշավի առաջիկա 30 օրերի գրեթե կեսը ոչ աշխատանքային օրեր են, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում շաբաթ-կիրակիները եւ ամանորի տոները։

*www.nikol.am*

----------

Norton (08.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ ՎՃԻՌԸ ԲԵԿԱՆՄԱՆ ԵՆԹԱԿԱ ՉԷ

Հարցազրույց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հետ 

- Նիկոլ, նախընտրական այս շրջանում շատերին է հետաքրքրում, թե ձեր դեմ ընթացող դատավարությունը ինչպիսի ազդեցություն կունենա ընտրական գործընթացների վրա. մասնավորապես` եթե դատարանը ձեր նկատմամբ մեղադրական դատավճիռ կայացնի, մի՞թե դուք կկորցնեք ԱԺ պատգամավորի թեկնածուի կամ ԱԺ պատգամավորի կարգավիճակը:

- Եթե ենթադրենք, որ դեկտեմբեր ամսվա ընթացքում դատարանը իմ նկատմամբ վճիռ է կայացնելու, եւ այդ վճիռը լինելու է մեղադրական, դա իմ ընտրական գործերի վրա որեւէ ազդեցություն չի ունենա, որովհետեւ ամեն դեպքում, այն ուժի մեջ չի մտնի առնվազն երկու-երեք ամիս: 2010 թվականի հունվարի 10-ից հետո, սակայն, իրավիճակը էլ ավելի բարենպաստ կդառնա. ես հավատում եմ, որ Երեւանի կենտրոնում ստանալու եմ ժողովրդի վստահության քվեն: Ահա, ուրեմն` ԱԺ պատգամավոր ընտրվելուց հետո, հաջորդ պահին իսկ ստանալու եմ պատգամավորական անձեռնմխելիություն, եւ այս պայմաններում, իմ նկատմամբ արձակված վճիռը չի կարող ուժի մեջ մտնել: Դա կարող է տեղի ունենալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազը խորհրդարան մտնի եւ ինձ պատգամավորական անձեռնմխելիությունից զրկելու թույլտվություն ստանա: Տվյալ նիստին, սակայն, ես ինքս նույնպես պիտի մասնակցեմ` որպես ԱԺ պատգամավոր, եւ երաշխավորում եմ, որ իմ ու գլխավոր դատախազի բանավեճի ականատես լինելով` իմ ընտրողները ոչ միայն չեն փոշմանի, որ ինձ ձայն են տվել, այլեւ կհամոզվեն, որ միանգամայն ճիշտ քայլ են արել:

- Ուրեմն` սպասենք Ազգային Ժողովի դարի նիստի՞ն:

- Գիտեք, ես չեմ բացառում, որ գլխավոր դատախազը այդպես էլ չմտնի խորհրդարան: Եւ սա` նույնպես իմ ընտրողների շնորհիվ: Ինձ մեղադրում են 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին եւ 2007-ի հոկտեմբերի 23-ին, իբր, հանցանքներ գործած լինելու մեջ: Ճակատագրի բերումով, թե Մարտի 1-ի եւ թե Հոկտեմբերի 23-ի իրադարձությունները տեղի են ունեցել Երեւան քաղաքի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ներառված մասերում. Ազատության հրապարակ, Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մերձակայք, Կորյուն-Աբովյան փողոցի խաչմերուկ: Եւ երբ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի մեր հայրենակիցները հունվարի 10-ին քվեարկեն իմ օգտին, փաստացի արդարացման դատավճիռ կկայացնեն իմ նկատմամբ եւ լեգիտիմ ու անառարկելի կդարձնեն մեր այդ պնդումը, թե 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին եւ 2007-ի հոկտեմբերի 23-ին հանցավոր արարք թույլ են տվել իշխանությունները, եւ ոչ թե ընդդիմությունը: Ավելի պարզ ասեմ. այսօր ես արդարադատություն հայցում եմ ոչ թե կառավարելի ու ենթակա դատարանից, այլ իմ ժողովրդից, ավելի կոնկրետ` Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի իմ հայրենակիցներից: Եւ ես հույս ունեմ, որ հունվարի 10-ին ժողովուրդը կկայացնի իմ արդարացման դատավճիռը, իսկ ժողովրդի վճիռը բեկանման ենթակա չէ:

- Այսինքն` ժողովրդի դատավճռից հետո իշխանությունները չե՞ն փորձի ձեզ զրկել պատգամավորի մանդատից: Եւ գլխավոր դատախազն էլ չի՞ մտնի ԱԺ:

- Իմ կարծիքով, դա կլինի քաղաքական անհեռատեսություն, եւ իշխանությունների այդօրինակ քայլերը կարող են ծայրաստիճան սրել ներքաղաքական վիճակը. կարծում եմ` բանը դրան չի հասնի:

- Բայց չէ՞ որ Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանին, Հակոբ Հակոբյանին եւ Սասուն Միքայելյանին զրկեցին պատգամավորական մանդատից եւ նույն Մարտի 1-ի գործով դատապարտեցին...

- Իմ ընկերների նկատմամբ բիրտ եւ հանցավոր ապօրինություն է կատարվել, եւ ես դա չեմ էլ քննարկի: Բայց կա մի նրբություն, որ իրավական եւ քաղաքական խոշոր նշանակություն է ստանում. Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը, Հակոբ Հակոբյանը, Սասուն Միքայելյանը Աժ պատգամավոր են ընտրվել Մարտի 1-ից 10 ամիս առաջ: Եթե ժողովուրդը ցանկանա, ես ԱԺ պատգամավոր կընտրվեմ 2008-ի մարտի 1-ից 20 ամիս անց: Այսինքն` Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի, Սասուն Միքայելյանի, Հակոբ Հակոբյանի ընտրության պահին նրանց ընտրողները հնարավորություն չեն ունեցել իրենց քվեով հաստատել, որ նրանք Մարտի 1-ին ոչ մի հանցանք չեն գործել, չնայած համոզված եմ, որ եթե հնարավորություն տրվեր` նշված գործիչները այդ վստահության քվեն կստանային: Իմ պարագայում` ընտրողը դիրքորոշում է արտահայտելու` Մարտի 1-ին իմ գործունեության մասին լրիվ, ամբողջական տեղեկատվություն, ձեւավորված կարծիք ունենալով: ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի համաձայն` հանցանք է համարվում այն գործողությունը, որը վտանգավոր է հանրության համար եւ ուղղված է նրա շահերի եւ անվտանգության դեմ: Եթե հանրությունը, իմա` ընտրողները, որոշեն, որ իմ գործողությունները ոչ միայն իրենց դեմ ուղղված չեն եղել, այլեւ իրենց իրավունքները ու շահերը պաշտպանելու նպատակ են ունեցել, անգամ Հայաստանի ծախու իրավապահ համակարգը պարտադրված կլինի հաշվի նստել այդ փաստի հետ եւ տեղի տալ այդ փաստի առաջ:

- Ընտրական փաստաթղթերում նշված է, որ դուք անկուսակցական եք. մի՞թե դուք Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի անդամ չեք:

- Իհարկե, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի անդամ եմ, բայց Կոնգրեսը կուսակցություն չէ, այլ շուրջ 20 քաղաքական կուսակցությունների, հասարակական-քաղաքական նախաձեռնությունների միավորում: Եւ իսկապես հպարտ եմ, որ այդ հսկա քաղաքական միավորումը, որի առաջնորդն է հանրապետության հիմնադիր-նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, այս ընտրություններում իմ թեկնածությունը պաշտպանելու որոշում է կայացրել: Կուսակցական չլինելով` ինձ կարող եմ համարել ՀԱԿ-ի շրջանակներում սկզբունքային գործունեություն ծավալած յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցության անդամ: 2008 թվականի նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի քաղաքական թիմի շրջանակներում այդ կուսակցությունների լիդերների, անդամների հետ համատեղ քաղաքական գործունեություն ծավալելու հատվածը իմ քաղաքական կյանքի ամենալուսավոր եւ ուսանելի շրջանն է: Ու չնայած այսօր մեզ բաժանում է բանտային պարիսպը, մեր քաղաքական պայքարի համատեղությունը չի ընդհատվել: Եւ ընդհանրապես, իմ քաղաքական գործունեությունը չեմ պատկերացնում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսից դուրս:

- Ձեր թեկնածությունը պաշտպանելու որոշում է կայացրել նաեւ Նոր ժամանակներ կուսակցությունը, որը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի անդամ չէ:

- Այլընտրանք հասարակական-քաղաքական նախաձեռնությունը, որի հիմնադիր անդամներից եմ եւ որի ներկայացուցիչը լինելու բերումով եմ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի անդամ, Նոր ժամանակների հետ քաղաքական դաշինք է կազմել դեռեւս 2007 թվականի խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների ընթացքում: Իսկապես հաճելի է, որ պայքարի վաղեմի ընկերները չեն զլանում վճռական պահին իրենց աջակցությունը շռայլել:

- Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում ձեր շանսերը առաջիկա ընտրություններում:

- Ըստ էության, ողջ ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական դաշտը հայտարարել է առաջիկա ընտրություններում իմ թեկնածությունը պաշտպանելու մասին: Համոզված եմ, որ այդ քաղաքական աջակցությունը կեռապատկեր ցանկացած թեկնածուի շանսերը: Բայց որոշումը, ի վերջո, ժողովուրդն է կայացնում, իսկ ժողովրդի վճիռը բեկանման ենթակա չէ:
http://hzh.am/09-12.html

----------

Chuk (10.12.2009), Norton (10.12.2009), Rammer (10.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգմավորության թեկնածու առաջադրված,  «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի քարոզչության պատասխանատու Արամազդ Ղալամքարյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ այսօրվանից մեկնարկել է «Դռնեդուռ» ակցիան, որի ժամանակ հարյուրավոր ակտիվիստներ թիվ 10 ընտրատարաքծում բաժանում են փաթեթներ, որոնց մեջ կան բուկլետներ, գրպանի օրացույցներ, տեղեկատվական թերթիկներ, «Եվ այդ մեկ մարդը դու ես» խորագրով Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի անցած ուղու մասին պատմող 35 րոպեանոց ֆիլմ, ինչպես նաև ամանորյա շնորհավորական բացիկ` Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի շնորհավորական ուղերձով` ուղարկված բանտից: Այս փաթեթները բաժանելուն զուգահեռ բնակիչների հետ տարվում են զրույցներ:
> 
> Արամազդ Ղալամքարյանը նաև նշեց, որ բնակիչների արձագանքը դրական է, աշխատանքներն ընթանում են մեծ թափով: Նրա խոսքով` Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի քարոզարշավին մասնկացողների թիվը գնալով մեծանում է:


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Փաշինյանի քարոզարշավը, տեղեկացնեմ, որ տեղի է ունենում բաց ձևաչափով, հստակ գրաֆիկով, ակտիվ: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է մյուս թեկնածուներին, ապա տեղեկացնեմ.

*Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը* ևս մեկ անգամ հաստատել է, որ իր թեկնածությունը հանելու է հօգուտ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի, և այս անգամ որպես թեկնածությունը հանելու օր նշել է դեկտեմբերի 28-ը: Բացի որոշ լրատվական միջոցներով (թերթեր, հեռուստաևռադիոհաղորդումներ և այլն) այլ կերպ քարոզչության փորձ, կարծես թե, չի արել:

*Դավիթ Հակոբյանը* հայտարարել է, որ գումար չունի նախընտրական շտաբեր բացելու համար, որ իրեն ընտրողները այսպես էլ ճանաչում են: Բացի այսպես կոչված «բրեֆինգներից» և մամուլի տարբեր տարբերակներով հանդես գալուց որևէ այլ կերպ չեմ նկատել, որ քարոզչություն անի:

*Արա Սիմոնյանը* բացել է 7 նախընտրական շտաբ: Շտաբի աշխատանքը առ այսօր որևէ կերպ չեմ նկատել: Արա Սիմոնյանին նկատել եմ որոշ ԶԼՄ-ներով հանդես գալուց: Ինքը հայտարարել է, որ բակային հանդիպումներ է անցկացնում, սակայն որևէ կայացած բակային հանդիպման մասին տեղեկություն չկա: 

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի* քարոզարշավը, ինչպես ասացի, ընթանում է բուռն ու կազմակերպված: Բացվել են 7 ենթաշտաբեր, գլխավոր շտաբը տեղակայված է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակում: Շտաբի պետն է նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը, քարոզչության պատասխանատուն է Արամազդ Ղալամքարյանը: Պատրաստված են ու բաժանվում են DVD սկավառակներ, բուկլետներ, օրացույցներ և այլն: Այս քարոզչական նյութերը տարածվում են ՀԱԿ մի խումբ ակտիվիստների կողմից, այդ թվում ՀԱԿ երիտ. թևի ներկայացուցիչների: Քարոզչության մեջ, ինչպես նաև դռնեդուռ ակցիային մասնակցում են մի շարք քաղաքական գործիչներ, ինչպես օրինակ Արամ Մանուկյանը: Որպես ակտիվ քարոզչական միջոցառում նախատեսվում է մեծ հանրահավաք, որը տեղի կունենա 2010 թ.-ի հունվարի 8-ին:

----------

Rammer (19.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ՈՐ ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ*

_Քաղբանտարկյալ, «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր, Երևանի թիվ 10  պատգամավորության թեկնածու ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆԸ պատասխանել է lragir.am-ի հարցերին_


*Ինչու՞ որոշեցիք առաջադրվել պատգամավորության թեկնածու` թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում. արդյոք այդ ընտրությունները նոր քաղաքական ալիք կբարձրացնեն:
*
Ես խոստացել եմ, որ անկախ նրանից` բանտում կլինեմ, թե ազատության մեջ, պետք է օգտագործեմ հանուն Ազատ եւ Երջանիկ Հայաստանի, հանուն օրինականության եւ ազատության պայքարելու բոլոր հասու մեթոդները: Երևանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում 2010 թվականի հունվարի 10-ին կայանալիք ընտրություններին իմ մասնակցությունը հենց այդ խոստումը ի կատար ածելու պարտականությամբ է պայմանավորված:

Կարծում եմ, Հայաստանի քաղաքացին, երևանցին հաղթանակելու, իր ուժը զգալու կարիք ունի, և ես հույս ունեմ, որ իմ առաջադրումը եւ հաղթանակը առաջիկա ընտրություններում այդպիսի զգացողություններ կպարգևի ոչ միայն Երևանի Կենտրոնի բնակիչներին, այլեւ ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու, ընտրական այս գործընթացում ներգրավված ցանկացած ակտիվիստի: Այս է պատճառը, որ ընտրություններին մասնակցում եմ «Իմ հաղթանակը Քո հաղթանակն է» կարգախոսով: Ի վերջո, ես այսօր բանտում եմ, և ընտրական պրոցեսների վրա ազդելու իմ հնարավորությունները խիստ սահմանափակ են: Երբ ես առաջիկա ընտրություններում հաղթող հռչակվեմ, բոլորին հասկանալի է դառնալու, որ այդ հաղթանակի հեղինակը ոչ թե ես եմ, այլ այն մարդիկ, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի այն ակտիվիստներն ու քաղաքական լիդերները, ովքեր այս օրերին կտրված առտնին հոգսերից` նախընտրական աշխատանքի բեռն են կրում: Նաև այն մարդիկ, ովքեր հունվարի 10-ի տոնական օրը չեն զլանա եւ կներկայանան ընտրական տեղամաս:

Ինչ վերաբերում է նոր քաղաքական ալիքին, այդ մասին որոշումները պետք է կայացնի Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի քաղաքական խորհուրդը: Կարծում եմ` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը ի զորու է նոր ալիք բարձրացնել ցանկացած պահի: Իսկ դրա մեկնարկը պետք է տեղի ունենա թիմային որոշման արդյունքում:

*Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը հրաժարվեց մանդատից` պատճառաբանելով, որ անդեմ խորհրդարանում ինքն անելիք չունի. Համաձա՞յն եք այդ գնահատականի հետ և ինչպես եք պատկերացնում ձեր աշխատանքը նման խորհրդարանում:*

Իմ բարեկամ Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի որոշումը արժանի է մեծագույն հարգանքի, դա քաղաքացու, տնտեսական գործչի արժանապատիվ քայլ էր: Ինչ վերաբերում է խորհրդարանին, այնտեղ իմ աշխատանքը պատկերացնում եմ նույնկերպ, ինչպես իմ ընկերները և ես, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը, որպես քաղաքական ուժ արժանապատիվ և սկզբունքային գործունեություն է ծավալել Հայաստանի աղտոտված և անբարո քաղաքական դաշտում: Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտը ապականված է պղծության աստիճան: Բայց հասկանալիորեն այս փաստը մեզ հետ չի պահել քաղաքական գործունեությամբ զբաղվելուց, որովհետեւ այդ գործունեությամբ մենք սպասարկում ենք այն արժեքները, որոնց հավատում ենք, այն արժեքները, որոնք լայն արձագանք են գտնում Հայաստանի հանրության շրջանում: Թող խորհրդարանը մտածի, թե ինչպես է աշխատելու իմ ներկայության պայմաններում: Ես մտածելու բան չունեմ: Ես վաղուց մտածել վերջացրել եմ:

*Որքանո՞վ եք ռեալ համարում ձեր ընտրվելու շանսերը:*

Ես հավատում եմ այս ընտրություններում իմ թեկնածությունը պաշտպանելու որոշում կայացրած քաղաքական հսկա թիմի պոտենցիալին, ես հավատում եմ ընտրատարածքի ընտրողներին, ես հավատում եմ, որ մենք հաղթելու ենք:

*Որևէ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ իշխանություններն ընտրությունների ժամանակ մշտապես դիմում են ընտրակեղծիքների, ինչ կանեք, եթե այս անգամ էլ դիմեն:*

Օրվա հոգսը բավ է օրվա համար: Այս պահին մեր անելիքը հաջող քարոզարշավ իրականացնելն է: Չնայած` քվեարկության օրը մենք հնարավոր ամենամեծ ներկայությունն ենք ունենալու ընտրական տեղամասերում, եւ բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով վերահսկելու ենք ընտրությունների օրինականությունը: Ես հավատում եմ, որ մեր քաղաքական թիմը ի զորու կլինի ընտրակեղծիքների մեքենայի դեմն առնել: Բայց ընտրակեղծիքների բացառման ամենակարճ ճանապարհը ընտրողների ակտիվությունն է, և հենց հաջող, բովանդակալից քարոզարշավն է, որ մարդուն կհամոզի ընտրությունների օրը դուրս գալ տնից և գնալ ընտրական տեղամաս: Ընտրողների բավարար ակտիվության դեպքում ընտրակեղծարարների գործը ահավոր դժվար կլինի, մանավանդ որ մեր թիմը պատրաստվում է իրադարձությունների այդօրինակ զարգացմանը:

*Արդյոք ընտրություններում առաջադրվելու ձեր որոշմամբ չեք ստիպի իշխանություններին ձեր նկատմամբ արագ դատավճիռ կայացնել և ձեզ դատապարտելով դուրս թողնել ընտրապայքարից:*

Անկեղծ ասած, ես մտադիր եմ ավելի շատ մտածել մեր, քան թե իշխանության անելիքների մասին: Մենք մեր գործը, մեր անելիքը պետք է անենք անկախ իշխանությունների ձեռնարկած քայլերից, իսկ մեր անելիքը ոչ այնքան առանձին վերցրած ընտրատարածքում, այլ հանուն Սահմանադրության, հանուն Ազատ և Երջանիկ Հայաստանի մղվող պայքարում հաղթելն է: Իսկ հանուն այս արժեքների մեր մղած պայքարն անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակը անխուսափելի է: Անկախ սցենարի նրբություններից, մենք պայքարելու ենք մինչև վերջ ու հաղթելու ենք:

Հարցազրույցը վարեց 
*ԱՐՄԱՆ ԳԱԼՈՅԱՆԸ*
_Lragir.am Նորություների կայքից.
http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/interview31311.html_

----------


## Chuk

Պատգամավորության թեկնածու Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանի ուղերձը 10-րդ ընտրատարածքի ընտրողներին




> *Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, հայ քրիստոնյաներ, քույրեր եւ եղբայրներ*
> Այս օրերին մենք բոլորս նախապատրաստվում ենք դիմավորելու նոր` 2010 թվականը, արժանապատիվ, բարեկեցիկ եւ բարեկիրթ պետություն ունենալու, առողջ եւ երջանիկ կյանքով ապրելու հույսերով։ Աստված յուրաքանչյուր մարդ արարածի երջանկության ձգտմամբ է օժտել, սակայն միշտ չէ, որ մարդը հնարավորություն ունի այդ ձգտումը սեփական ձեռքերով իրականացնելու։
> 
> Դուք` Երեւանի Կենտրոն համայնքի 10-րդ ընտրատարածքի ընտրողներդ, 2010 թվականի հունվարի 10-ին հնարավորություն ունեք սեփական ընտրությամբ ապահովելու ձեր եւ ձեր հարազատների երջանկությունն ու հաջողությունը գալիք Նոր տարում։
> 
> Աստված ձեզ հնարավորություն է ընձեռել 2010 թվականի Ամանորի եւ Սուրբ Ծննդյան հրաշագործ օրերին կատարելու հայ քրիստոնյային վայել արարք, որն ամբողջ տարվա ընթացքում կլուսավորի ձեր սրտերը, ձեր առաջ կգա անուշաբույր վարդերով, ձեր ճանապարհին կբացի այսօր դեռեւս փակ դռները։
> Հունվարի 10-ին, մասնակցելով ընտրություններին եւ ձեր ձայնը տալով «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի խմբագիր, քաղբանտարկյալ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին` դուք «Ձայն բազմաց, ձայն Աստծո» իրավունքով կկայացնեք արդար եւ անբեկանելի դատավճիռ այն հրեշավոր պատժիչ մեքենայի նկատմամբ, որը 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին մեր հարազատ բնակավայրում` Երեւանի կենտրոնում, կազմակերպեց մեր հայրենակիցների զարհուրելի կոտորածը։
> 
> Հնարավոր չէ հաշտվել այն մտքին, որ մարդասպանները մնում են անպատիժ, իսկ նրանց փոխարեն այսօր դատում են ընդդիմադիր թերթի խմբագրին, ով իր ձեռքում, բացի գրիչից, երբեք ոչ մի ուրիշ զենք չի պահել։
> ...


Սակայն թեկնածությունը հանելու պաշտոնական դիմում առայժմ չի ներկայացվել.



> Քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը դեռ պաշտոնապես ինքնաբացարկի միջնորդություն չի ներկայացրել թիվ 10 Ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողով:
> 
> «Ա1+»-ին հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սիլվա Մարկոսյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ ինքը Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանից դիմում չի ստացել եւ ինքնաբացարկի վերաբերյալ հայտարարությանը ծանոթացել է մամուլից:
> 
> Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանն «Ա1+»-ին հայտնեց, որ դեկտեմբերի 28-ին պատրաստվում է անձամբ գնալ ԸԸՀ եւ ինքնաբացարկի միջնորդություն ներկայացնել:
> 
> Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը, ով իր թեկնածությունը հանում է հօգուտ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի, պատրաստվում է անձամբ ներկայանալ ԸԸՀ, որպեսզի հանկարծ տեխնիկական թերացումներ չլինեն եւ իր անունը չտպագրվի քվեաթերթիկում:
> 
> Այսպիսով` հունվարի 10-ին թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ընտրություններին կմասնակցեն «Ազգային Միաբանության» անդամ Արա Սիմոնյանը, Հայաստանի Մարքսիտական կուսակցության նախագահ Դավիթ Հակոբյանը եւ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Ու անկեղծ ասած ես բոլորովին չեմ հասկանում ուղերձով արդեն իսկ դիմած լինելու դեպքում դիմումը երեք օր անց ներկայացնելու դրդապատճառները, թեև ենթադրություններ անել կարող եմ:

----------


## Grieg

շատ քնած ընտրտություններ ա, ներկա դրությամբ թեկնածուներից մենակ Փաշինյանի շտաբի ակտիվությունն ա զգացվում, մեր մոտ օրինակ բերել էին դիսկ, թերթ և այլն, հուսանք ավելի կթեժանա  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ստորև կտորներով ներկայացվում է քարոզարշավի շրջանակներում բաժանվող, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի մասին «Եվ այդ մեկ մարդը դու ես...» ֆիլմը.

----------

Rammer (27.12.2009), Հայկօ (26.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի ուղերձը Երևանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի ընտրողներին*

*Սիրելի ժողովուրդ,* 
2010 թվականի հունվարի 10-ին մեր ընտրատարածքում տեղի են ունենալու լրացուցիչ ընտրություններ, քանի որ ես՝ այդ ընտրատարածքում ձեր կողմից ընտրված պատգամավոր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանս, հրաժարվեցի ԱԺ պատգամավորի մանդատից: Այդ քայլով իմ սկզբունքային գնահատականն ու դիրքորոշումն եմ արտահայտել գործող խորհրդարանի նկատմամբ, որը քաղաքական հետապնդումների կույր գործիք դարձավ: Մանդատից հրաժարվելով՝ ես արտահայտել եմ նաև իմ ընտրողների բողոքը Հայաստանում ծայր առած տնտեսական և քաղաքական հետապնդումների կապակցությամբ:

Հունվարի 10-ին նախատեսված լրացուցիչ ընտրություններում պատգամավորի թեկնածու է առաջադրվել քաղբանտարկյալ, «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր «Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը»: Որպես տնտեսական գործիչ, որպես գործարար և հնաբնակ երևանցի՝ աներկբա պաշտպանում եմ Նիկոլի թեկնածությունը, որովհետև գիտակցում եմ, որ այդ ընտրություններում մանդատի հարց չէ, որ վճռվում է: Ընտրությունների օրը մենք հնարավորություն ունենք քվեարկել բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալների ազատության օգտին: Մենք հնարավորություն ունենք արձանագրելու, որ քաղաքական գործչի տեսակը, որի ներկայացուցիչն է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, վայելում է մեր վստահությունը հանուն Ապագայի Հայաստանի մղվող պայքարում:

*Սիրելի ժողովուրդ,*
Առաջիկա ընտրություններում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հաղթանակը լինելու է մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի և մեր հավաքական հաղթանակը: Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի բոլոր ընտրողներին, իմ բոլոր համախոհներին կոչ եմ անում հունվարի 10-ին այցելել ընտրական տեղամաս և քվեարկել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին:
*
ԽԱՉԱՏՈՒՐ ՍՈՒՔԻԱՍՅԱՆ
«Սիլ կոնցեռնի» հիմնադիր*

_Աղբյուր՝ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթ, դեկտեմբեր 26/շաբաթ/2009, #244 (2433)_

----------

Kuk (27.12.2009), Աբելյան (27.12.2009), Ձայնալար (28.12.2009), Ֆոտոն (27.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Ծեծի են ենթարկվել Փաշինյանի շտաբի երիտասարդները*
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչներն այսօր, Ամանորի նախաշեմին, Նոր-Նորքի վերակենդանացման բաժնի դռների մոտ էին. հերթական անգամ ծեծի են ենթարկվել Կոնգրեսի ակտիվիստները: Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում առաջադրված պատգամավորի թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական շտաբի մոտ 10 երիտասարդ այսօր ծեծի են ենթարկվել` Փաշինյանի քարոզարշավն իրականացնելու համար: Ըստ երիտասարդների` նրանց ծեծի են ենթարկել նույն ընտրատարածքում առաջադրված թեկանածու Արա Սիմոնյանի նախընտրական շտաբի մոտ 50 անդամ` «երկաթե ձողերով եւ ձեռքներին երկաթե իրեր ամրացված»:
> 
> Երիտասարդներից 5-ը` Վահագն Գեւորգյանը, Սերգեյ Գասպարյանը, Սարգիս Գեւորգյանը, Սահակ Մուրադյանը եւ Թեւոս Մաթեւոսյանը տարբեր վնասվածքներ ստանալով` տեղափոխվել են Թիվ 1 համալսարանական հիվանդանոց` առաջին բուժօգնություն ստանալու համար: Նրանցից 2-ին, առավել ծանր վնասվածքներ ստացածներին` Վահագն Գեւորգյանին եւ Սերգեյ Գասպարյանին այնտեղից տեղափոխել են Նոր-Նորքի հիվանդանոցի վերակենդանացման բաժին: Վերջիններս հարվածներ են ստացել գլխի շրջանում:
> 
> Վահագն Գեւորգյանի ամբողջ հագուստը արյուն էր: Նրա գլխի վրա կարեր են դրվել: Սերգեյ Գասպարյանին կասկածում են ուղեղի ցնցում ստանալու մեջ: Մյուս երիտասարդներին հիմնականում հարվածներ են հասցրել դեմքի շրջանում` երկաթե իրերով: «Վարդանանց 50 Ա շենքում այսօր կեսօրին մենք Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական նյութերն էինք բաժանում: Մենք 2 խմբի էինք բաժանվել: Այդ շենքում է գտնվում Արա Սիմոնյանի նախընտրական շտաբերից մեկը: Սիմոնյանի շտաբից մոտ 15 մարդ մոտեցավ մեր խմբից մեկին եւ ասացին, որ այստեղ ոչինչ չբաժանենք: Նրանք մեր ձեռքից խլեցին ընտրողների ցուցակները, ըստ որի, մենք այցելում էինք նրանց: Դրանից հետո մեր հետեւից մոտեցան Սիմոնյանի կողմնակիցներից եւս մոտ 20-25 տղամարդ, նրանց մեջ նաեւ մոտ 50 տարեկան տղամարդիկ էլ կային, եւ առանց ոչինչ ասելու` երկաթե ձողերով եւ ձեռքներին երկաթե ինչ-որ բաներ ամրացված, կաստինգներով, սկսեցին մեզ հարվածել»,- հիվանդանոցի վերակենդանացման բաժնում «Ա1+»-ին պատմեց ծեծի ենթարկվածներից Վահագն Գեւորգյանը:
> 
> Սերգեյ Գասպարյանը դեռ սուր ցավեր ուներ եւ ընդամենն ասաց. «Ինչ էլ անեն, մենք շարունակելու ենք մեր քարոզարշավը: Մեր պայքարը չի դադարեցվելու: Ես վատ եմ զգում միան նրա համար, որ 50-ին մոտ տղամարդիկ հաշվի չառան, որ մեր մեջ նաեւ աղջիկների կային, իրենց երեխանների տարիքի, որոնց նույնպես քաշքշեցին եւ նրանց ներկայությամբ հայհոյում էին»: Ծեծի ենթարկվածներից Սարգիս Գեւորգյանը «Ա1+»-ին նաեւ պատմեց, որ ծեծի ժամանակ Արա Սիմոնյանի շտաբի անդամներից մեկի գրպանից դանակ է ընկել. «Բարեբախտաբար դանակը հասցրել է վերցնել Սիմոնյանի կողմնակիցներից մեկը: Որեւէ մեկը չէր կարող բացառել, որ այն չէր օգտագործվի»:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Chuk (28.12.2009), Gayl (28.12.2009), Mephistopheles (28.12.2009), Norton (28.12.2009), Tig (28.12.2009), Նարե (28.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Պարզվում ա Ժիրայրի վիդեոն այստեղ պտի դնեի:

----------


## Sagittarius

էլ ինչի վրա ենք զարմանում,,, անառակ իշխանության առկայության համար անհրաժեշտ է ՄԵԵԵԵԾ քնակությամբ անառակ սուբյեկտներ, ու էտ անառակների շարքին են դասվում նաև են «չեզոքները», որոնց հեչ տանձին ել չի :Angry2: 
նայեք մեր հասարակությանը ու կհասկանաք, թե ինչպես հարյուր տարի առաջ թուրք հասարակությունում ցեղասպանությունը հնարավոր դարձավ… երբ լռողները շատ են, հանցագործությունը այլևս հանցագործություն չի…

----------


## Gayl

> էլ ինչի վրա ենք զարմանում,,, անառակ իշխանության առկայության համար անհրաժեշտ է ՄԵԵԵԵԾ քնակությամբ անառակ սուբյեկտներ, ու էտ անառակների շարքին են դասվում նաև են «չեզոքները», որոնց հեչ տանձին ել չի
> նայեք մեր հասարակությանը ու կհասկանաք, թե ինչպես հարյուր տարի առաջ թուրք հասարակությունում ցեղասպանությունը հնարավոր դարձավ… երբ լռողները շատ են, հանցագործությունը այլևս հանցագործություն չի…


Տղերքի հե՞տ ես եղել:

----------


## Sagittarius

չէ,, չեմ եղել ու անձամբ իրանցից ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ ճանաչում.... իսկ դա կապ ունի՞

----------


## Marduk

Sagittarius

Մի ապակայունացրու վիճակը երկրում:
Չեք տեսնում Սերժը ինչ դարակազմիկ խնդիրներ է լուծում, օրինակ մեզ հաշտեցնում է թուրքերի հետ: Իսկ սահմանը արդեն նոր տարուն խոստացել են բացել:
Այնպես որ ծեծուջարդին կարելի է ու պետք համակերպվել հանուն պետական շահերի ու սպասել մինչև Սերժը հաշտեցնի մեզ նաև Ադրբեջանի հետ:

----------


## Gayl

> չէ,, չեմ եղել ու անձամբ իրանցից ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ ճանաչում.... իսկ դա կապ ունի՞


Գրելուց ենթադրեցի,որ դու էլ ես տղերքի հետ եղել:

----------


## Ծով

ԵՍ էս էրեխեքին ճանաչում եմ...հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ ամեն սենց բանից հետո ավելի են ռիսկով դառնում…ու հավատարիմ մնում շարժմանը, բայց ինձ ուրիշ բան ա մտահոգում...
էն, որ էս անասուն իշխանությունը միշտ է սենց ա լինելու, հիմա մենք ի՞նչ անենք, որ կորուստներ չտանք...հետագայում :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> էն, որ էս անասուն իշխանությունը միշտ է սենց ա լինելու, հիմա մենք ի՞նչ անենք, որ կորուստներ չտանք...հետագայում


Ծեծի չեն ենթարկի,եթե ծեծողները մենք լինենք,տենց պայքարը ոչ մեկին պետք չի,էտ ինչքան պտի ծեծ ուտեն,որ խելքի գան:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ծեծի չեն ենթարկի,եթե ծեծողները մենք լինենք,տենց պայքարը ոչ մեկին պետք չի,էտ ինչքան պտի ծեծ ուտեն,որ խելքի գան:


հա բա ոնց,,, մի հատ ծեծես կտանեն 10 տարով կփակեն, ու իրանց քարոզչամեքենայով քեզ տեռորիստ կներկայացնեն ու հավատա էտ դիշովի քարոզչությունը շատերի ուղեղն ա մտնում  :Wink: 
ու իմացի որ հալածվելով հասարակության վրա ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ես թողնում, իսկ կարևորը դա է,, մինչև մարդկանց հոգեբանությունը չփոխվի երկրում բան չի փոխվի, մենակ աթոռին նստածները կփոխվեն…

----------


## Վիշապ

Քրեական գործ հարուցելու մասին տեղեկություններ բնականաբար չկան հա՞, նախընտրական քարոզչության ժամանակ քրեական օրենսգրքի 113 հոդվածով հաստավզերը նախապես համաներված են…




> Այսօր լրագրողների խնդրանքով ՀՀԿ խմբակցության քարտուղար Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը մեկնաբանեց երեկվա դեպքը:
> 
> «Ցանկացած ոտնահարում քաղաքացիների իրավունքների նկատմամբ անթույլատրելի է` լինի դա ընդդիմադիր գործչի, իշխանամետ գործչի, քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվող քաղաքացու նկատմամբ»,- նշեց Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը` հավելելով, որ իրավապահ մարմինները դեռ անելիքներ ունեն:
> 
> Tert.am


Ինչ մտահոգ մռութն ա չէ՞ Շարմազանովը…

----------


## Norton

> Sagittarius
> 
> Մի ապակայունացրու վիճակը երկրում:
> Չեք տեսնում Սերժը ինչ դարակազմիկ խնդիրներ է լուծում, օրինակ մեզ հաշտեցնում է թուրքերի հետ: Իսկ սահմանը արդեն նոր տարուն խոստացել են բացել:
> Այնպես որ ծեծուջարդին կարելի է ու պետք համակերպվել հանուն պետական շահերի ու սպասել մինչև Սերժը հաշտեցնի մեզ նաև Ադրբեջանի հետ:


Մարդուկ, դու ինչ էս խառնվել, դու լավա գնա Տանզանիայում սովամահ եղողների մասին մտահոգվի ու քննարկի, տնեց ավելի հեշտա: :Wink:

----------

Kuk (29.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> հա բա ոնց,,, մի հատ ծեծես կտանեն 10 տարով կփակեն, ու իրանց քարոզչամեքենայով քեզ տեռորիստ կներկայացնեն ու հավատա էտ դիշովի քարոզչությունը շատերի ուղեղն ա մտնում 
> ու իմացի որ հալածվելով հասարակության վրա ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ես թողնում, իսկ կարևորը դա է,, մինչև մարդկանց հոգեբանությունը չփոխվի երկրում բան չի փոխվի, մենակ աթոռին նստածները կփոխվեն…


Այ քեզ մտածելակերպ բա որ տղերքից մեկը ինվալիդ դառնար կամ ուղեղի ցնցում կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ահավոր բան լիներ ինչա թե տպավորությունը լավ լիներ,եթե հալածվելով պտի ազդեցություն ձեռք բերես ուրեմն մարտի երկուսին հեղաշրջում պետք է լիներ դե իհարկե ըստ քո տրամաբանության:
Հարգելիս ավելի լավա 10 տարով փակեն քան թե կյանքիդ հետ խաղան կամ էլ մինչև վերջին խազը ստորացնեն:

----------


## Gayl

> Մարդուկ, դու ինչ էս խառնվել, դու լավա գնա Տանզանիայում սովամահ եղողների մասին մտահոգվի ու քննարկի, տնեց ավելի հեշտա:


Ես էլ գիտեմ կայֆավատ ա լինում,դե սպասենք մինչև ազերների հետ էլ հաշտվենք:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այ քեզ մտածելակերպ բա որ տղերքից մեկը ինվալիդ դառնար կամ ուղեղի ցնցում կամ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ահավոր բան լիներ ինչա թե տպավորությունը լավ լիներ,եթե հալածվելով պտի ազդեցություն ձեռք բերես ուրեմն մարտի երկուսին հեղաշրջում պետք է լիներ դե իհարկե ըստ քո տրամաբանության:
> Հարգելիս ավելի լավա 10 տարով փակեն քան թե կյանքիդ հետ խաղան կամ էլ մինչև վերջին խազը ստորացնեն:


ինձ համար կարևորը նպատակն է՝ Հայաստան, որտեղ Հայերը երջանիկ կլինեն, իսկ մի երկու կրիմինալի գլուխ ջարդելով դրան չես հասնի, ոչ ել իշխանափոխությունով. ճիշտ ա իշխանափոխությունը անհրաժեշտ պայման է, բայց ոչ բավարար,,, մինչև մարդկանց մտածելակերպը չփոխվի, ու Հայաստանում «Հայաստանի Քաղաքացիները» մեծամասնություն չկազմեն,, միայն նախագահների անուները կփոխվեն երկրում…
ամեն ինչ սև ու սպիտակ մի պատկերացրու… իշխանության մեջ էլ մարդիկ կան որ խիղճ ունեն, ու նման միջադեպերի արդյունքում մի օր իրանց խիղճը իրանց ստամոքսից բարձր ա գոռալու…

----------


## Gayl

> ինձ համար կարևորը նպատակն է՝ Հայաստան, որտեղ Հայերը երջանիկ կլինեն, իսկ մի երկու կրիմինալի գլուխ ջարդելով դրան չես հասնի, ոչ ել իշխանափոխությունով. ճիշտ ա իշխանափոխությունը անհրաժեշտ պայման է, բայց ոչ բավարար,,, մինչև մարդկանց մտածելակերպը չփոխվի, ու Հայաստանում «Հայաստանի Քաղաքացիները» մեծամասնություն չկազմեն,, միայն նախագահների անուները կփոխվեն երկրում…
> ամեն ինչ սև ու սպիտակ մի պատկերացրու… իշխանության մեջ էլ մարդիկ կան որ խիղճ ունեն, ու նման միջադեպերի արդյունքում մի օր իրանց խիղճը իրանց ստամոքսից բարձր ա գոռալու…


Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում թե իշխանության մեջ ովքեր են,եթե երկաթյա փողերով վրա են տալի ուրեմն էտ ձողը գլխներին պտի ծռես,եթե չես կարողանում մյու անգամ պտի փորձես ու ավելի պատրաստված գնաս ոչ թե ամեն անգամ գլուխդ կախ ծեծ ուտես:
Մարդ կա լեռան գագաթ սողալով է հասնում մարդ էլ կա քայլելով,նպատակը մեկն էր,բայց նպատակին հասնելու ձևերն են տարբեր:

----------

Askalaf (29.12.2009), Mephistopheles (31.12.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> -Ես լիահույս եմ, որ իշխանություններն այնուամենայնիվ չեն կարողանալու այս անգամ կեղծել՝ հաշվի առնելով այն, որ առաջին անգամ բողոքավոր, ընդդիմադիր ընտրազանգավածը չի տրոհվել, քանզի մեր իրականության մեջ առաջին անգամ  «ֆավորիտ» երկու թեքնածուներից մեկը, *այսինքն ես, ով ուներ ծանրակշիռ շանսեր հաղթելու, և այդ հաղթանակը 100%-ոց էր, իր թեկնածությունը հանեց*՝ հիմնավորելով իր այդ քայլը բարոյական նկատառումներով։ Դա շատ կարևոր է,-նշել է Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը։


Թուուուու՜  հայեր, ինչ ենք կորցրել :Not I:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հաղթելու ենք... :Cool:

----------

Chuk (10.01.2010), Kuk (09.01.2010), Sagittarius (10.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Սկսվեց…




> 10/15 ընտրական տեղամասում ժամը 11-ի դրությամբ քվեարկել է ընդամենը 70 հոգի` 1546 ընտրողի փոխարեն:
> 
> Ընտրողների պասիվությունը հանձնաժողովի նախագահը բացատրել է ամանորյա տոներով:
> 
> Այս տեղամասում վստահված անձինք հիմնականում առանց համապատասխան փաստաթղթերի են, ինչը օրենքի խախտում է: «Ա1+»-ի լրագրողին բոլոր անփաստաթուղթ անձինք ներկայացել են իբրեւ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ:
> 
> Տեղամաս պարբերաբար մտնում, դուրս են գալիս կողմնակի մարդիկ, նաեւ հարեւան տեղամասի վստահված անձինք:
> 
> Արա Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձը ամեն ներս մտնելուց մի խումբ թոշակառուներ է բերում քվեարկության: Թոշակառուներից մեկը, քվեարկելուց հետո երբ մոտեցավ կնքելու ծրարը, Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձին ասաց. «Մեզ ասել են Սիմոնյանին ընտրենք, ո՞ւմ ասենք, որ իրեն ենք ընտրել»: Դիտորդներն արձանագրեցին այդ փաստը:
> ...


a1plus.am

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Ընտրություններն էսօր ե՞ն:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հա…

----------


## Elmo

Հանրապետականները էլի ընտրակեղծում ե՞ն: Եթե երեկոյան թաղում սալյուտ բան չեղավ, ուրեմն Նիկոլը պատգամավոր ա:

----------


## ministr

Էս անգամ ազգային միաԲԱՆերն են ընտրակեղծում  :Jpit:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Թիվ 10 ընտրատեղամասում շարունակվում են մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով ԱԺ ընտրությունները:
> 
> Ըստ ԿԸՀ-ի` ընտրողների նախնական թիվը 55851 է: Ժամը 11-ի դրությամբ` ընտրություններին մասնակցել են ընտրողների 2, 62 տոկոսը` 1461 հոգի:
> 
> Քվեարկության մասնակիցների վերաբերյալ հաջորդ տեղեկատվությունը ԿԸՀ-ն կհրապարակի ժամը 14-ին, ապա 17-ին եւ 20-ին:
> Հիշեցնենք, որ թեկնածուները երեքն են` Դավիթ Հակոբյան, Արա Սիմոնյան, Նիկոլ Փաշինյան:


a1plus.am

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այսօր Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում մեկնարկել է մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով ԱԺ պատգամավորի ընտրությունը: Այս տարածքը թափուր է Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանի հրաժարականից հետո: Պատգամավորի համար պայքարում են երեք թեկնածու` 'Հայկական ժամանակ' օրաթերթի գլխավոր խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, 'Ազգային միաբանություն' կուսակցության անդամ Արա Սիմոնյանը, Մարքսիստական կուսակցության նախագահ Դավիթ Հակոբյանը:
> 
> Այս պահի դրությամբ լարվածություն է նկատվում հատկապես թիվ 114 դպրոցում տեղակայված ընտրատեղամասում, որտեղ քաշքշել են ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանին ու իրավապաշտպան Միքայել Դանիելյանին: Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի շտաբում արձանագրել են նաեւ այլ միջադեպեր տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերում:
> 11:47:25





> *ՏԸՀ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԸ ԽՈՉԸՆԴՈՏԵԼ Է ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔԻՆ*
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական շտաբի հաղորդագրության համաձայն, այսօր ժամը 10.25-ի սահմաններում 10/19 տեղամասում, ՏԸՀ նախագահ Գագիկ Բաղդասարյանը խոչընդոտել է լրագրողների աշխատանքը: Այդ ընթացքում բռնություն է կիրառվել լրագրողներ Անուշ Մարտիրոսյանի և Գագիկ Շամշյանի նկատմամբ:
> 13:01:02


lragir.am




> Թիվ 114 դպրոցում 10/19 տեղամասում հանձնաժողովի նախագահը խոչընդոտել է «Չորրորդ ինքնիշխանություն» թերթի ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանի լրագրողական աշխատանքը, «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակիցների, ինչպես նաև Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայի նախագահ Միքայել Դանիելյանի և նույն ասոցիացիայի դիտորդ Արման Վեզիրյանի աշխատանքը:
> 
> Հանձնաժողովի նախագահը պահանջել է թղթակիցներից անձնագիր, որի իրավունքը չունի: Ու թեև «Ազատության» լրագրողը ցույց է տվել անձնագիրը, այնուամենայնիվ նրանց դուրս են հանել: Դրանից հետո ներս են մտել ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան աշխատակիցները, սակայն տեղում ոստիկանները դուրս են հանել խմբին, և բեղերով ինչ-որ մարդ, որը, ըստ լրագրողների, գլխավորն էր տեղամասում, սեռական բնույթի հայհոյանքներ է տվել Գագիկ Շամշյանին:


tert.am




> Չնայած ընտրությունների մեկնարկից անցել է համարյա 5 ժամ, սակայն Հանրապետություն փողոցում տեղակայված 10/19 եւ 10/20 տեղամասերում ընտրողների ակտիվություն այնուամենայնիվ չի նկատվում:
> 
> Ընտրական պրոցեսի վրա ազդող լուրջ միջադեպեր չեն արձանագրվել, սակայն «Ա1+»-ի օպերատորին 10/20 ընտրատեղամասի Արա Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձ ներկայացած մի տղա արգելում էր նկարահանել այն հատվածը, որտեղ ինքն էր կանգնած իր ընկերների հետ միասին: «Եթե նկարես, հեռախոսովս կջարդեմ կամեռատ: Արի դուրս, քեզ կասեմ»,- հայտարարեց երիտասարդը, ով լրագրողների միջամտությունից հետո լքեց տեղամասը այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ լրագրողները հեռացան տեղամասից:
> 
> Թե ինչ էր անում նա տեղամասում, երբ կար նույն թեկնածուի նաեւ մեկ այլ վստահված անձ, հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Արշակ Վարդանյանը պատասխանեց. «Գրանցված 100 հոգի մարդ կա, ո՞ւմ հետ եք, տեղյակ չեմ: Չեմ տեսել, ես նոր տեղեկանք էի տալիս, որ գնային անձնագրային բաժանմունք, որովհետեւ գրանցումից դուրս էին»:
> 
> Տվյալ տեղամասում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ Սոնա Մուրադյանը «Ա1+»-ին վստահեցրեց, որ այդ տղան իրեն սպառնացել է, թե «իր հարցերը տեղում կլուծի, եթե ինչ- որ բան անի»:
> 
> «Հայտարարեց, թե իրենք արդեն շահել են, սա իրենց թաղն է, իրենց գյուղն է, ասաց թե «դուք պարտավոր եք նորմալ պահել, թե չէ հարցերը կլուծենք»: Ինձ չեն էլ թույլատրում, որ գրանցամատյանից նայեմ անունը: Խոչընդոտում է անձամբ նախագահը»,-ասաց Սոնա Մուրադյանը:
> ...


a1plus.am

----------


## Աբելյան

Երևանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ԱԺ մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով ընթացող ընտրությունների 10/16 ընտրատեղամասի հանձնաժողովի նախագահ ՀՀԿ ներկայացուցիչ Գալուստ Սարգսյանը «7 օր»-ին փոխանցել է, որ առայժմ գոհ է ընտրությունների ընթացքից։ Նրա ներկայացմամբ՝ ժամը 12.00-ի դրությամբ ընտրողների թիվը կազմել է 100 հոգի։ Նույն ընտրատեղամասում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ Կարինե Հայրապետյանը ևս նշել է, որ տվյալ պահի դրությամբ ընտրություններն առանց միջադեպերի են ընթանում։

Կենտրոն հմայնքի 10/17 ընտրատեղամասի նախագահ Լիլի Վարդկեսյանը «7օր»-ին տեղեյկացրել է, որ ժամը 12-ի դրությամբ քվեարկել է 66 հոգի, կեղծիքներ և միջադեպեր չեն արձանագրվել։ Ըստ նրա, ընտրություններն ընթանում են բնականոն հունով։

Երևանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ընթացող ԱԺ մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով լրացուցիչ ընտրություններին մասնակցող «Ազգային  միաբանություն» կուսակցության թեկնածու Արա Սիմոնյանի նախընտրական կենտրոնական շտաբի մոտ մարդկանց բազմություն էր կուտակված, ինչն արձանագրել է «7օր»-ի ֆոտոխցիկը։ Շտաբի շրջակայքում հավաքված էին տարբեր տաքսի ծառայությունների մեքենաներ, ինչպես նաև երթուղային տաքսիներ, որոնց երթուղիների համարները հանված էին։

Երևանի թիվ 10 տնտրատարածքի տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի և Դավիթ Հակոբյանի վստահված անձինք «7օր»-ի հետ զրույցում նշել են, որ  առայժմ լուրջ խախտումներ չեն արձանագրել։ Որևէ մեկնաբանություն չի հաջողվում ստանալ Արա Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձանցից։ Ի դեպ, 10/16 ընտրատարածքում «Ազգային Միաբանություն»-ը ներկայացնող պատգամավորության թեկնածու Արա Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձը Հանրապետական է։

Երևանի Չեխովի անվան միջնակարգ դպրոցում  տեղակայված Կենտրոն համայնքի 10/31 ընտրական տեղամասում Դավիթ Հակոբյանի վստահված անձ Արթուր Հարությունյանը «7օր»-ին ասել է, որ մինչև այս ժամը հիմնականում գալիս են այն քաղաքացիները ովքեր ծանոթ են հանձնաժողովի նախագահին։ «Գալիս են, մի հատ բարև հանձնաժողովի նախագահին, մի հատ պաչիկ, խոզի գրիպից էլ չեն վախենում, նոր հետո գնում ներկայացնում են անձնագիրը։ Այստեղից ենթադրում եմ, որ հիմնականում գալիս են արդեն պարզ է, թե ում կողմնակիցներն ու ընտրողները։ Այսինքն՝ Արա Սիմոնյանի ծանոթները»,-ասել է Դավիթ Հակոբյանի վստահված անձը։ Ընտրատեղամասի հանձնաժողովի նախագահը հրաժարվել է պատասխանել «7 օր»-ի հարցերին՝ առաջարկելով զրուցել իր տեղակալի հետ։ Հանձնաժողովի նախագահի տեղակալ Սիրանուշ Աբաջանը, ով ներկայացնում է «Օրինաց Երկիրը»-ը,  նշել է, որ ժամը 11.40-ի դրությամբ ոչ մի խախտում չի արձանագրվել, դիտորդները, վստահված անձինք բոլորը ներկա  են ընտրատեղամասում։ Տվյալ պահի դրությամբ 1935 ընտրոներից, ընտրություններին մասնակցել է 69 հոգի։ «Ակտիվությունը դեռ չի երևում, որովհետև դեռ վաղ է, մի քիչ էլ ցուրտ է։ Երևի մեկ ժամ հետո ընտրողների ակտիվությունը կավելանա »,-ասել է 10/31 ընտրական տեղամասի նախագահի տեղակալը։

Այն պահին, երբ «7օր»-ի թղթակիցը Երևանի Չեխովի անվան միջնակարգ դպրոցում  տեղակայված 10/31 ընտրական տեղամասում էր, «3082 S» պետհամարանիշով Գազել մակնիշի մեքենայով մարդկանց մոտ 25 հոգանոց խումբ է բերվել ընտրատեղամաս։ Դրանից հետո ընտրողները նույն մեքենայով հեռացել են։ «7օր»-ի այն հարցին, թե ո՞վ է իրենց բերել՝ պատասխանել  են՝ հարևանը։ Քաղաքացիները նշել են, որ իրենք բոլորը Վերին անտառային թաղամասից են։ Իսկ այն հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք իրենց ասվել է, թե ում օգտին պետք է քվեարկել Վերի անտառայինի բնակիչ Մանյա Սերոբյանն ասել է. «Իհարկե, ո՛չ։ Հո հա՞ վ  չենք։ Ամեն ինչը պետք է ասելո՞վ լինի։ Մարդկանց ցանկությունն է, ում ընտրել, ում ոչ»։

7 օր

----------


## Աբելյան

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական շտաբի հաղորդագրությունը.

13.30

10/14 ընտրատեղամասում երկու խումբ քաղաքացիներ, որոնց անունները բացակայել են ընտրացուցակներից, փորձել են քվեարկել: Դիտորդների և լրագրողների միջամտության արդյունքում, փորձը կանխվել է:

13.30

10/24 ՏԸՀ նախագահ Ստեփան Ադամյանը խոչընդոտել է լրագրող Մարինե Խառատյանի աշխատանքը: Միջադեպն ուղեկցվել է լրագրողների նկատմամբ սպառնալիքներով:

14:00

10/14 ընտրատեղամասի ներսում կուտակվել է շուրջ 50 հոգի: Օրինախախտումն արձանագրելու պահանջը մերժվել է ՏԸՀ նախագահի կողմից իսկ ոմն Արմեն Սահակյան` որը ներկայացել և գրանցվել է որպես ՙԱզատ հասարակության ինստիտուտի՚ դիտորդ, լրագրող Քրիստինե Խանումյանին սպառնացել է ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդարով: Այս ամենը զուգորդվել է հայհոյանքներով: ՏԸՀ նախագահը հրաժարվել է կազմել արձանագրություն նաև այս փաստի առնչությամբ:

Սույն անձնավորությունը սպառնալիքներ է տեղացել նաև 10/12 ընտրատեղամասում:


14.35

10/18 ընտրատեղամաս
Արաբկիրի թաղապետի տեղակալ Հակոբ Հակոբյանը մուտք է գործել ընտրատեղամաս և սպառնալիքներ տեղացել դիտորդների և լրագրողների հասցեին: Այնուհետև փորձել է ներկայանալ որպես դիտորդ:

(a1+)

----------


## Gayl

> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական շտաբի հաղորդագրությունը.
> 
> 13.30
> 
> 10/14 ընտրատեղամասում երկու խումբ քաղաքացիներ, որոնց անունները բացակայել են ընտրացուցակներից, փորձել են քվեարկել: Դիտորդների և լրագրողների միջամտության արդյունքում, փորձը կանխվել է:
> 
> 13.30
> 
> 10/24 ՏԸՀ նախագահ Ստեփան Ադամյանը խոչընդոտել է լրագրող Մարինե Խառատյանի աշխատանքը: Միջադեպն ուղեկցվել է լրագրողների նկատմամբ սպառնալիքներով:
> ...


 Միշտ էլ այս պատկերն ա եղել, պետք չի մի քանի ժամ սպասել, Նիկոլն արդեն չի ընտրվել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հա բայց էսքան վախտում քանի՞ ձեն են հասցրել կեղծեն:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հա բայց էսքան վախտում քանի՞ ձեն են հասցրել կեղծեն:


Ինչքան որ պետք ա էնքան էլ կկեղծեն + մի քանի տոկոս շատ լինի քիչ չլինիի համար: Իշխանության ու ընդդիմության գործելաոճը լրիվ նույնն ա, ոչ մի բան չի փոխվել, հետևաբար արդյունքն էլ նույնն ա լինելու:

----------

Gayl (10.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա բայց էսքան վախտում քանի՞ ձեն են հասցրել կեղծեն:


Չգիտեմ քանի ձեն, բայց անկապ հույսեր պետք չի փայփայել, սկզբից էլ ասում էի, Նիկոլին չեն թող:
Չուկ բա ուր են ՀԱԿ ի ուժերը, հեչ չի զգացվում էտ ուժերի ուժգնությունը:

----------


## Grieg

Շատ դինջ ընտրություններ ա , եթե Նիկոլի շտաբի ակտիվություննը չլիներ, շատերը երևի չեին էլ իմանա ընտրության մասին :

----------


## Աբելյան

*Ծեծի է ենթարկվել Պետրոս Մակեյանն ու նրա որդին*
16:03

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ Պետրոս Մակեյանը քիչ առաջ ծեծի է ենթարկվել Ջոն Կիրակոսյանի անվան դպրոցում տեղակայված թիվ 10/09 ընտրական տեղամասի հարեւանությամբ: Կոտրվել է Պետրոս Մակեյանի քիթը, ինչպես նաեւ այլ վնասվածքներ է ստացել:

Այսօր առավոտից պարբերաբար թիվ 10/09 ընտրական տեղամաս են մտել երիտասարդներ եւ փորձել դուրս հրավիրել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանց, որոնք փորձել են կանխել լցոնումները:

Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանցից քիչ առաջ «Ա1+»-ը պարզեց, որ թիվ 10/09 տեղամասում Փաշինյանի վստահված անձը դուրս է հրավիրվել իբր էջմիածնից ժամանած իր ընկերների կողմից: Նրա հետ միասին ընտրական տեղամասից դուրս է եկել նաեւ Պետրոս Մակեյանն ու նրա որդին:

Դպրոցի հարեւանությամբ մոտ 30 երիտասարդներ հարձակվել են Պետրոս Մակեյանի, նրա որդու եւ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի եւս 2 վստահված անձանց վրա եւ նրանց դաժան ծեծի ենթարկել: «Ա1+»-ին նաեւ հայտնեցին, որ Պետրոս Մակեյանին ծեծի ենթարկելու ընթացքում թիվ 10/09 ընտրական տեղամասում հսկողություն իրականացնող ոստիկանը անձամբ է բռնել Մակեյանի ձեռքերը, որպեսզի մյուսները նրան ծեծեն: Ոստիկանն իրեն ուղղված մեղադրանքներին, թե կարգ պահպանելու փոխարեն ինչո՞վ է զբաղված` պատասխանել է. «Հարցրեք իմ վերադասներին»:

Ոստիկանության Կենտրոն համայնքի բաժնի պետը դատաբժշկական փորձաքննություն է նշանակել:

Ծեծի ենթարկողները թիվ 10/12 դպրոց են ժամանել մեքենաներով, որոնց համարանիշերը Փաշինյանի նախընտրական շտաբի ներկայացուցիչները ֆիքսել են եւ հանձնել ոստիկանությանը:

Այս պահին «Ա1+»-ի նկարահանող խումբը գտնվում է հիվանդանոցում, որտեղ տեղափոխել են Պետրոս Մակեյանին ու մյուս ծեծվածներին:

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010), Gayl (10.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Պետրոս Մակեյանին ծեծողները սափրագլուխներ են եղել*
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի նախընտրական շտաբի պետ Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը «7օր»-ին ասել է, որ Պետրոս Մակեյանին ծեծողները սափրագլուխներ են եղել։
> 
> -Նրանց մեքենաների համարներն են հայտնի, փոխանցել ենք ոստիկանությանը,- ասել է Դ. Մաթևոսյանը՝ հավելելով, որ գրեթե բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում լարված իրավիճակ է.
> 
> -Փորձում են ահաբեկել ընտրողներին, դրսում ազդել նրանց ազատ կամքի արտահայտման իրավունքի վրա, սպառնալ վստահված անձանց, լրագրողներին, դիտորդներին, և ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ամեն տեղ դրանք ակտիվ համագործակցության մեջ են  հանձնաժողովի նախագահների և անդամների հետ։
> 
> Այս ընտրախախտումների դեմ, Դ. Մաթևոսյանի խոսքերով, իրենք պայքարում են ինչպես կարողանում են՝ օրենքով թույլատրված միջոցներով։


7or.am

Ու ո՞րոնք են էդ միջոցները…

----------


## Gayl

> *Ծեծի է ենթարկվել Պետրոս Մակեյանն ու նրա որդին*
> 16:03
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ Պետրոս Մակեյանը քիչ առաջ ծեծի է ենթարկվել Ջոն Կիրակոսյանի անվան դպրոցում տեղակայված թիվ 10/09 ընտրական տեղամասի հարեւանությամբ: Կոտրվել է Պետրոս Մակեյանի քիթը, ինչպես նաեւ այլ վնասվածքներ է ստացել:
> 
> Այսօր առավոտից պարբերաբար թիվ 10/09 ընտրական տեղամաս են մտել երիտասարդներ եւ փորձել դուրս հրավիրել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանց, որոնք փորձել են կանխել լցոնումները:
> 
> Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանցից քիչ առաջ «Ա1+»-ը պարզեց, որ թիվ 10/09 տեղամասում Փաշինյանի վստահված անձը դուրս է հրավիրվել իբր էջմիածնից ժամանած իր ընկերների կողմից: Նրա հետ միասին ընտրական տեղամասից դուրս է եկել նաեւ Պետրոս Մակեյանն ու նրա որդին:
> 
> ...


Անգամ համարձակվում են Մակեյանին ծեծեն:

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Թիվ 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում 100 քվեաթերթիկ անհետացել է*
> 
> «7օր»-ի հետ զրույցում թիվ 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահաված անձ Ազատ Թովմասյանն ասել է, թե 100 քվեաթերթիկ անհետացել է։
> 
> -Փաթեթի միջից 100 քվեաթերթիկ չկա։ Հիմա հնարավոր է՝ սեյֆում լինի, կարող է՝ վերցրած լինեն, որ հետո լցոնում անեն։ Հիմա չեն բացում սեյֆը, որ հաշվենք, տեսնենք՝ ո՞ր տարբերական է ինչքան է, ինչքան է մնացել։ Որովհետև չեն թողնում, ասում է՝ չի կարելի,-հավելել է նա։
> 
> Ըստ Ազատ Թովմասյանի՝ հանձնաժողովի անդամների կողմից ակնհայտ լարվածություն է նկատվում, և նրանք անընդհատ փորձում են լրագրողների ու դիտորդների հետ վեճի բռնվել։


7օր

----------

Gayl (10.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Թիվ 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում լրագրողներին և դիտորդներին ծեծելով դուրս են հանում*
> 
> Թիվ 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում շարունակվում է լարված իրավիճակ տիրել։ Լրագրողներին և դիտորդներին ծեծելով դուրս են հանում։ Մեզ հետ զրույցում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ Ազատ Թովմասյանն ասել է, որ կեղծիքներ են հայտնաբերվել, որոնք թաքցնելու համար դիտորդներին և լրագրողներին դուրս են հանում ընտրատարածքից։
> 
> -Մենք բռնացրել ենք, որ չեկած մարդկանց տեղը ստորագրում են, լրացնում մատյաններում և կեղծիքներ անում, ու հիմա բոլորը խառնվել են իրար, հանձնաժողովի նախագահն էլ, բոլորին դուրս են հանում,-ասել է նա։


Շարունակելի…

----------

Gayl (10.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ինչքան որ պետք ա էնքան էլ կկեղծեն + մի քանի տոկոս շատ լինի քիչ չլինիի համար: Իշխանության ու ընդդիմության գործելաոճը լրիվ նույնն ա, ոչ մի բան չի փոխվել, հետևաբար արդյունքն էլ նույնն ա լինելու:


Տենց բան չկա, որ ինչքան ուզենան, էդքան կեղծեն: Եթե մարդիկ կարգին մասնակցություն ցույց տան, լավ էլ հեշտ կլնի էս անգամը:

----------


## Sagittarius

հասարակությունը ստանում է այն, ինչին արժանի ա,,, սաղ իրանց կայֆերով տները նստած են,  կիրակի են վայելում
կհելնեին, հարյուրնեով կգնային էտ տեղամաս, Մակեյանին ծեծող լակոտներին սամասուդ կանեին, տեղամասի լավ տղերքին կարգի կբերեին են ժամանակ խոսալու բան կունենային, չեն անում՝ թո չխոսան, իշխանություններից լավ կյանք չպահանջեն, ՀԱԿին էլ չքննադատեն՝ ինչքան կարում են էտքան են անում,, հիմա որ Նիկոլին փագաց են պահում, հասարակությունը ինչ-որ մի ընդվզու՞մ է բարձրացնում,,,

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> հասարակությունը ստանում է այն, ինչին արժանի ա,,, սաղ իրանց կայֆերով տները նստած են,  կիրակի են վայելում


Ուզում էիր ասեիր, տունը նստած ակումբն են վայելու՞մ :LOL: 



> կհելնեին, հարյուրնեով կգնային էտ տեղամաս, Մակեյանին ծեծող լակոտներին սամասուդ կանեին, տեղամասի լավ տղերքին կարգի կբերեին են ժամանակ խոսալու բան կունենային, չեն անում՝ թո չխոսան, իշխանություններից լավ կյանք չպահանջեն, ՀԱԿին էլ չքննադատեն՝ ինչքան կարում են էտքան են անում,, հիմա որ Նիկոլին փագաց են պահում, հասարակությունը ինչ-որ մի ընդվզու՞մ է բարձրացնում,,,


Հենց առաջինը ՀԱԿ ը չի թողի, իրանք արդարությամբ ուզում են իշխանափոխություն անեն, ՀԱԿ ը շախմատա խաղում, չնայած արդեն կրվել ա, իսկ էտ ընթացքում մարդիկ են ծեծվում իհարկե իրանց խելքից, ոնց հասկանում եմ իրանց էլ ա սկսել ծեծ ուտելը դզել:

----------


## Kuk

Գնամ Նիկոլին ընտրեմ, գամ: Համ էլ միքիչ ֆռամ տեղամասերով, տեսնեմ ինչ ա կատարվում, մի երկու հատ կեղծիք կանխեմ, կգամ կպատմեմ :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (10.01.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Կրկին բռնություն լրագրողի նկատմամբ*



> Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում հունվարի 10-ին ընթացող պատգամավորական ընտրություններում 10/19 տեղամասում քիչ առաջ կրկին բռնություն է գործադրվել «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի թղթակից Հայկ Գեւորգյանի եւ ընդդիմության թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանց նկատմամբ:
> 
> «Հայկական ժամանակի» թղթակիցը NEWS.am-ին հայտնեց, որ դիտորդներն ու ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը նկատել են, որ հանձնաժողովի անդամները լրացնում են ընտրացուցակները եւ ստորագրություններ դնում, եւ աղմուկ են բարձրացրել՝ արձանագրելով կեղծիքը: Հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Գագիկ Բաղդասարյանն ու իշխանական թեկնածու Արա Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձը՝ այլ անձանց հետ միասին, քաշքշել եւ տեղամասից դուրս են հանել վստահված անձանց, դիտորդներին եւ Հայկ Գեւորգյանին:
> 
> Այս պահին 10/19 տեղամասում ընդդիմության որեւէ ներկայացուցիչ չկա: Հիշեցնենք, որ այս նույն տեղամասում առավոտյան բռնության էին ենթարկվել «Առավոտ» եւ «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթերի ֆոտոլրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը, «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակից Անուշ Մարտիրոսյանը, իրավապաշտպաններ Միքայել Դանիելյանն ու Արման Վեզիրյանը:

----------


## Norton

http://hetq.am/ կայքում լուրերը ահագին արագ են թարմացվում:

----------

Gayl (10.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Տենց բան չկա, որ ինչքան ուզենան, էդքան կեղծեն: Եթե մարդիկ կարգին մասնակցություն ցույց տան, լավ էլ հեշտ կլնի էս անգամը:


Մարդկանց զգալի մասը Հայաստանում չի, մի փոքր մաս Նիկոլին չի ընտրի ցանկացած դեպքում, իսկ մեծամասնությունը չգիտի, որ էսօր ընտրություններ են: Ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք, բարձր մասնակցության մասին խոսալն անիմաստ ա: Էդ նույնն ա, որ ասես, եթե մեր համաքաղաքացիների գիտակցական մակարդակը բարձրանա, կեղծարարներ չեն գտնվի: Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո ոչ ժողովուրդն ա փոխվել, ոչ իշխանությունը, ոչ էլ ընդդիմությունը ու արդյունքն ավելի քան կանխատեսելի ա:

----------

Gayl (10.01.2010), Sagittarius (10.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

ամեն ինչ շատ պրիմիտիվ է: ընդամնեը 1 մլն դոլարով այս հարցը հանգիստ կլուծվեր: իսկ այդքան գումանր հանգիստ կարող էր հատկացներ Լևոնը կամ ասենք Վանեոն, կամ խուդոյ կանեց Խչոն:
տեխնիկան այսպիսին է: 1000 դոլարով 1000 հատ սափրագլուխ կարելի էր վարձել /կամ կարատեիստ, ձյուդոիստ և այլն…/ ու դրանց դեմ կանգնեցնել տեղամասերում որպես վստահված անձ ու դիտորդ: իմիջայլոց այս սպորտսմեննրի մեջ գերակծիռը նորմաԼ մարդիկ կլինեին , ու շատ ավելի նորմալ, քան այսօրվա ընիմույթուն կոչվածի որոշ մասը: նաև  100 000 դոլարով վարձվում էր  100 ժուռնալիստ, որոնք հետևում էին թե ինչով են զբաղված իրենց սպորտսմենները. ու իրանց գործը չանողները գումարը չէին ստանում:
ընդամենը այսքանը… իսկ եթե սա չի արվում, նշանակում է ֆռիկներ են ֆռոում. ու սաղ սրանք էսիմ ինչի համար ա արվում…

----------

davidus (10.01.2010), Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ամեն ինչ շատ պրիմիտիվ է: ընդամնեը 1 մլն դոլարով այս հարցը հանգիստ կլուծվեր: իսկ այդքան գումանր հանգիստ կարող էր հատկացներ Լևոնը կամ ասենք Վանեոն, կամ խուդոյ կանեց Խչոն:
> տեխնիկան այսպիսին է: 1000 դոլարով 1000 հատ սափրագլուխ կարելի էր վարձել /կամ կարատեիստ, ձյուդոիստ և այլն…/ ու դրանց դեմ կանգնեցնել տեղամասերում որպես վստահված անձ ու դիտորդ: իմիջայլոց այս սպորտսմեննրի մեջ գերակծիռը նորմաԼ մարդիկ կլինեին , ու շատ ավելի նորմալ, քան այսօրվա ընիմույթուն կոչվածի որոշ մասը: նաև  100 000 դոլարով վարձվում էր  100 ժուռնալիստ, որոնք հետևում էին թե ինչով են զբաղված իրենց սպորտսմենները. ու իրանց գործը չանողները գումարը չէին ստանում:
> ընդամենը այսքանը… իսկ եթե սա չի արվում, նշանակում է ֆռիկներ են ֆռոում. ու սաղ սրանք էսիմ ինչի համար ա արվում…


Ինչպիսի սադրանք մենք շախմատ ենք խաղում, ամեն ինչ օրենքով պտի լինի:
Էտքան փող պետք չի թող հլա շտաբներում թողեն կտենաս ինչքան դուխով տղերք կհավաքվեն, թե չէ ասում են շախմատ խաղացեք մարդիկ էլ թքում գնում են, ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ չի ցանկանա ռեժիմով ծեծ ուտի:

----------

dvgray (10.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչպիսի սադրանք մենք շախմատ ենք խաղում, ամեն ինչ օրենքով պտի լինի:
> Էտքան փող պետք չի թող հլա շտաբներում թողեն կտենաս ինչքան դուխով տղերք կհավաքվեն, թե չէ ասում են շախմատ խաղացեք մարդիկ էլ թքում գնում են, ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ չի ցանկանա ռեժիմով ծեծ ուտի:


Դե թող էդ դուխով տղեքն իրանց թեկնածուին դնեն ու տենց դուխով գնան տեր կանգնեն իրանց թեկնածուի ստացած ձայներին: Ո՞ւր են էդ դուխով տղեքը: ՀԱԿ-ին փնովելով ե՞ն զբաղված, ՀԱԿ-ը էս մարտավարությունն ա ընտրել, հա, անվանեք դա ինչպես կուզեք, անվանեք ռեժիմով ծեծ ուտել կամ սարկազմով ասեք, որ դա շախմատ խաղալ է, ինչ որայա, ՀԱԿ-ըտենց ա պայքարում, տենց ա մասնակցում ընտրությւոններին, կան դուխով տղեք, որ ճիշտ ձևը գիտեն, թող իրանց իմացածով անեն, ո՞վ ա իրանց ձեռը բռնում, ինչի՞ չեն անում:

----------

Sagittarius (10.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե թող էդ դուխով տղեքն իրանց թեկնածուին դնեն ու տենց դուխով գնան տեր կանգնեն իրանց թեկնածուի ստացած ձայներին: Ո՞ւր են էդ դուխով տղեքը: ՀԱԿ-ին փնովելով ե՞ն զբաղված, ՀԱԿ-ը էս մարտավարությունն ա ընտրել, հա, անվանեք դա ինչպես կուզեք, անվանեք ռեժիմով ծեծ ուտել կամ սարկազմով ասեք, որ դա շախմատ խաղալ է, ինչ որայա, ՀԱԿ-ըտենց ա պայքարում, տենց ա մասնակցում ընտրությւոններին, կան դուխով տղեք, որ ճիշտ ձևը գիտեն, թող իրանց իմացածով անեն, ո՞վ ա իրանց ձեռը բռնում, ինչի՞ չեն անում:


Հենց իրանց մեջ են դուխով տղերքը, էտ ծեծվողներն են դուխով տղերք, բայց դա արդեն անխելքության ա հասնում, հա հենց անվանում եմ ռեժիմով ծեծ ուտողներ, իրանց մեջ ինձ հարազատ մարդ կա բայց իրան էլ եմ նույնը ասում, եթե ՀԱկ քո ասածով ա պայքարում ուրեմն հա էլ կպայքարի ու երբեք արդյունքի չի հասնի, ջահել տղերքի կյանքը թող վտանգի տակ չդնի, որովհետև էտ ծեծվողները կարող են նաև ինվալիդ մնան:

----------

Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չգիտեմ քանի ձեն, բայց անկապ հույսեր պետք չի փայփայել, սկզբից էլ ասում էի, Նիկոլին չեն թող:
> Չուկ բա ուր են ՀԱԿ ի ուժերը, հեչ չի զգացվում էտ ուժերի ուժգնությունը:


ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստներն իրենց ուժերի ներածն անում են: Քո մոտ ի՞նչ կա ապեր, տնեցիք լա՞վ են, տունը տա՞ք ա:

Հերթական սովորական խայտառակ ընտրություններ:
Հնարավոր եմ համարում ընտրությունները չեղյալ հայտարարելու վարկածը:

----------


## Kuk

> Հենց իրանց մեջ են դուխով տղերքը, էտ ծեծվողներն են դուխով տղերք, բայց դա արդեն անխելքության ա հասնում, հա հենց անվանում եմ ռեժիմով ծեծ ուտողներ, իրանց մեջ ինձ հարազատ մարդ կա բայց իրան էլ եմ նույնը ասում, եթե ՀԱկ քո ասածով ա պայքարում ուրեմն հա էլ կպայքարի ու երբեք արդյունքի չի հասնի, ջահել տղերքի կյանքը թող վտանգի տակ չդնի, որովհետև էտ ծեծվողները կարող են նաև ինվալիդ մնան:


Դու անխելքություն ես համարում այսպես պայքարելը, ես անխելքություն եմ համարում, օրինակ՝ դուխով ու դատարկ ձեռքերով ավտոմատների վրա գնալը: Մեկը քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա, մյուսը՝ իմ: Ես քո կարծիքին դեմ չեմ գնում: Էդ քո ասած դուխով տղեքի կարծիքով էլ այսպես պայքարելն ա ճիշտ: Դու ինչի՞ ես էդ մարդկանց կարծիքին դեմ գնում, էդ մարդիկ դա են ճիշտ համարում, այդպես են պայքարում, իրանց որոշումն ա, իրանց իրավունքն ա: 
Ի՞նչ ես կարծում՝ դուխով ո՞ւր գնան, ո՞ւմ դեմ գնան կոնկրետ, որտե՞ղ, ի՞նչ անեն, որ ծեծ չուտեն, որ ինվալիդ դառնալու հավանականությունն ավելի քիչ լինի, քան հիմա ա:

----------


## Gayl

> ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստներն իրենց ուժերի ներածն անում են: Քո մոտ ի՞նչ կա ապեր, տնեցիք լա՞վ են, տունը տա՞ք ա:
> 
> Հերթական սովորական խայտառակ ընտրություններ:
> Հնարավոր եմ համարում ընտրությունները չեղյալ հայտարարելու վարկածը:


Հա տունը տաքա ու միտք էլ չունեմ տնից հելնեմ, գիտես խի միտք չունեմ, այ էն օրվանից երբ 30 հոգով 5 հոգու ուղակի ջարդեցին ու պտի էտ տղերքը գնան եկեղեցի մոմ վառեն որ ավելի վատ բան չի պատահել, իսկ ՀԱԿ ին էտ չի էլ հետաքրքրում կարևորը թերթերը գրեն մի երկու հոգի էլ հիվանդանացոցից խղճուկ տեսարան պատմի ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ, ենթադրում եմ մի քիչ առաջ ես օրինակ տուն մտել դե ինձ թվում ա շտաբում ես եղել ու կներես էտ ուժերն էտ ի՞նչ արեցին, ոչինչ էլ չեն արել, որ թաղապետի ընտրություններին ԼՏՊ ն իրա թեկնածությունը դնի մեկ ա կրվելու ա, դե տղերք ջան շախմատ խաղացեք բարի ժամանց:

----------

davidus (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա տունը տաքա ու միտք էլ չունեմ տնից հելնեմ, գիտես խի միտք չունեմ, այ էն օրվանից երբ 30 հոգով 5 հոգու ուղակի ջարդեցին ու պտի էտ տղերքը գնան եկեղեցի մոմ վառեն որ ավելի վատ բան չի պատահել, իսկ ՀԱԿ ին էտ չի էլ հետաքրքրում կարևորը թերթերը գրեն մի երկու հոգի էլ հիվանդանացոցից խղճուկ տեսարան պատմի ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ, ենթադրում եմ մի քիչ առաջ ես օրինակ տուն մտել դե ինձ թվում ա շտաբում ես եղել ու կներես էտ ուժերն էտ ի՞նչ արեցին, ոչինչ էլ չեն արել, որ թաղապետի ընտրություններին ԼՏՊ ն իրա թեկնածությունը դնի մեկ ա կրվելու ա, դե տղերք ջան շախմատ խաղացեք բարի ժամանց:


Կներես, բայց իմ բարոյական նկարագիրը թույլ չի տալիս օգնությունս չառաջարկելով դառնալ պախարակող:
Իհարկե իրավունքը քոնն ա  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (10.01.2010), Sagittarius (10.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Դու անխելքություն ես համարում այսպես պայքարելը, ես անխելքություն եմ համարում, օրինակ՝ դուխով ու դատարկ ձեռքերով ավտոմատների վրա գնալը:


 Ես այդպիսի քայլը տխմարություն եմ համարում, երբեք չեմ ասել ավտոմատով մարդուն քարով լարենք:Կամ էն եռեսուն հոգուց քանի հոգին էր ավտոմատով, ոչ մի:



> Մեկը քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա, մյուսը՝ իմ: Ես քո կարծիքին դեմ չեմ գնում: Էդ քո ասած դուխով տղեքի կարծիքով էլ այսպես պայքարելն ա ճիշտ: Դու ինչի՞ ես էդ մարդկանց կարծիքին դեմ գնում, էդ մարդիկ դա են ճիշտ համարում, այդպես են պայքարում, իրանց որոշումն ա, իրանց իրավունքն ա: 
> Ի՞նչ ես կարծում՝ դուխով ո՞ւր գնան, ո՞ւմ դեմ գնան կոնկրետ, որտե՞ղ, ի՞նչ անեն, որ ծեծ չուտեն, որ ինվալիդ դառնալու հավանականությունն ավելի քիչ լինի, քան հիմա ա:


Կոնկրետ ասեմ, որին ինքս էլ կմասնակցեմ, այ տես գնում էին թռուցիկ բաժանելու, ախպերս խի հինգ հոգով ու թող լիներ 20 հոգով ու առանց աղջիկ, չնայած ոնց որ 10 հոգով էին, բա էն հինգին ինչա եղել, փախե՞լ են:

----------


## Gayl

> Կներես, բայց իմ բարոյական նկարագիրը թույլ չի տալիս օգնությունս չառաջարկելով դառնալ պախարակող:
> Իհարկե իրավունքը քոնն ա


Խելամիտ դեպքերում են օգնություն առաջարկում, թե չէ ով կասի ես էլ գամ ծեծ ուտեմ:

----------


## Chuk

Տեղեկացնեմ, որ ընտրություններն ավարտվել են (20:00), արդեն պիտի որ սկսված լինի հաշվարկի պրոցեսը: Կարծում եմ, որ առաջին արդյունքները հայտնի կլինեն մոտակա ժամերի ընթացքերում:

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010), Նարե (10.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես այդպիսի քայլը տխմարություն եմ համարում, երբեք չեմ ասել ավտոմատով մարդուն քարով լարենք:Կամ էն եռեսուն հոգուց քանի հոգին էր ավտոմատով, ոչ մի:
> 
> Կոնկրետ ասեմ, որին ինքս էլ կմասնակցեմ, այ տես գնում էին թռուցիկ բաժանելու, ախպերս խի հինգ հոգով ու թող լիներ 20 հոգով ու առանց աղջիկ, չնայած ոնց որ 10 հոգով էին, բա էն հինգին ինչա եղել, փախե՞լ են:


5 հոգին սխալ ե՞ս համարում, ուզում ես տասը հոգի լինեն, երեսուն հոգի լինեն, գնա լրացրու էդ թիվը, սարքի տասը կան երեսուն, ինչի՞ չես գնում: Տենց էլ չասեցիր, թե էդ դուխով տղեքն ինչ պետքա անեն, հա հասկացանք, դուխով տղեք կան, սենց են հիմա պայքարում, որը դու սխալ ես համարում, բայց չես ասում, թե ինչ պետքա անեն, որ ճիշտ համարես: Կամ որ հինգ հոգով չլինեն թռուցիկ բաժանող, այլ քսան հոգի լինեն, ինչո՞ւմն ա լինելու տարբերությունը, քսան հաստավզի փոխարեն չեն կարողանալո՞ւ քառասունը բերեն դեմ տան: Ու քո կարծիքով ո՞»ր դեպքում ավելի քիչ տուժողներ կլինեն, քսանը հինգի դե՞մ, թե՞ քառասունը քսանի դեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Խելամիտ դեպքերում են օգնություն առաջարկում, թե չէ ով կասի ես էլ գամ ծեծ ուտեմ:


Խելամիտ դեպքը ո՞րն ա, մի հատ օրինակ բեր խելամիտ դեպքի:

----------


## Sagittarius

երբեք մի մոռացեք, որ գոնե ստեղ հավաքվածներիս մի կարևոր բան ա միավորում,, Մենք Բոլորս էլ ավելի լավ երկիր ենք ուզում,,,,

----------


## Gayl

> 5 հոգին սխալ ե՞ս համարում, ուզում ես տասը հոգի լինեն, երեսուն հոգի լինեն, գնա լրացրու էդ թիվը, սարքի տասը կան երեսուն, ինչի՞ չես գնում: Տենց էլ չասեցիր, թե էդ դուխով տղեքն ինչ պետքա անեն, հա հասկացանք, դուխով տղեք կան, սենց են հիմա պայքարում, որը դու սխալ ես համարում, բայց չես ասում, թե ինչ պետքա անեն, որ ճիշտ համարես: Կամ որ հինգ հոգով չլինեն թռուցիկ բաժանող, այլ քսան հոգի լինեն, ինչո՞ւմն ա լինելու տարբերությունը, քսան հաստավզի փոխարեն չեն կարողանալո՞ւ քառասունը բերեն դեմ տան: Ու քո կարծիքով ո՞»ր դեպքում ավելի քիչ տուժողներ կլինեն, քսանը հինգի դե՞մ, թե՞ քառասունը քսանի դեմ:


Ես լրացնե՞մ, ես իմ փայ էնքան բաներ եմ արել, որ կարող ա ստեղ ոչ մեկդ տենց բաներ արած չլինեք ու էս անգամ էլ կանեի, երբեք իրանց հետ շախմատ չեմ խաղացել, բայց ՀԱԿ ը ստիպում ա էտ անտեր խաղը խաղամ դրա համար էլ թող ռադ լինեն, մինչև խելքի չգան, ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ անելու, թող հա ծեծ ուտեն ու ամեն օր կրկնեն այս իշխանություն էս ա էն ա, թե ինչ պտի փոխվի ես չգիտեմ, մի քանի վախտ առաջ գոնե մտածում էի խելքի կգան էս ընտրությունները ավելի կոշտ կլինի, բայց չէ իրանք արդար են, դե թող ճղեն իրանց:

----------


## Gayl

> Խելամիտ դեպքը ո՞րն ա, մի հատ օրինակ բեր խելամիտ դեպքի:


Արդեն ասաել եմ, էտ դումբինկեք պտի իրանց բերանը մտցնել:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մարքսիստը ճամբարը լրիվ փոխել ա՞ :Think: 




> Թեկնածու Արա Սիմոնյանի շտաբը ընտրության ընթացքի հետ կապված դժգոհությունների մասին չի ահազանգել: Այդպիսի պաշտոնական ահազանգ չի եղել նաեւ մեկ այլ թեկնածու` մարքսիստ Դավիթ Հակոբյանից, թեեւ Հակոբյանը մամուլի համար գնահատական էր տվել քվեարկության ընթացքին եւ ակնարկել Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին կատարվող կեղծիքների մասին:


լրագիր

----------


## Kuk

> Ես լրացնե՞մ, ես իմ փայ էնքան բաներ եմ արել, որ կարող ա ստեղ ոչ մեկդ տենց բաներ արած չլինեք ու էս անգամ էլ կանեի, երբեք իրանց հետ շախմատ չեմ խաղացել, բայց ՀԱԿ ը ստիպում ա էտ անտեր խաղը խաղամ դրա համար էլ թող ռադ լինեն, մինչև խելքի չգան, ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ անելու, թող հա ծեծ ուտեն ու ամեն օր կրկնեն այս իշխանություն էս ա էն ա, թե ինչ պտի փոխվի ես չգիտեմ, մի քանի վախտ առաջ գոնե մտածում էի խելքի կգան էս ընտրությունները ավելի կոշտ կլինի, բայց չէ իրանք արդար են, դե թող ճղեն իրանց:





> Արդեն ասաել եմ, էտ դումբինկեք պտի իրանց բերանը մտցնել:


Ապեր, ես էլ ավելի լավ տարբերակ ունեմ՝ թող բերանը մտցնելու փոխարեն քամակները մտցնեն, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի երևույթը, համ էլ փոքր-ինչ ռոմանտիկ տեսարան կստացվի: Բայց ո՞նց, ընկեր, ո՞նց անեն, այ դա չես ասում: Հարյուր հոգով գնում են դուբինկեքը քամակները մտցնելու, դեմները դուրս են գալիս էլի հարյուր հոգի, բայց ավտոմատներով, հետո՞, էս իրավիճակից ինչպե՞ս կարելի դուրս գալ, ի՞նչ ելք ես առաջարկում: Համ էլ, ասա իմանանք՝ ի՞նչ ես արել, որ էս անխելք ՀԱԿ-ը չի հասկացել, որ դու ճիշտ ես անորւմ, քեզնից օրինակ չի վերցնում, գնացել սխալ քայլեր ա անում, փոխանակ գա քեզնից օրինակ վերցնի, խորհուրդ հարցնի: Շատ մազալու դաշինք ա հա, իրա լավ ու վատն էլ չի հասկանում տնաշենը: Ասա իմանանք ՝ ինչ ես արել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը սխալ ա համարել, դու էլ ՀԱԿ-ին ռադ ես արել, մենք էլ կարողա նույն ձևով ՀԱԿ-ին պասլատ անենք, հավաքվենք իրար գլխի մի հատ կուսակցություն բացենք, անունը դնենք «դուխով տղեք» ու գնանք դուբինկեքը մտցնենք դրանց բերանաները կամ քամակները, էդ հետագայի հարց ա, դուխով նիստ կգումարենք կորոշենք՝ ուր ենք մտցնելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արդեն ասաել եմ, էտ դումբինկեք պտի իրանց բերանը մտցնել:


Ո՞նց... էս ազգի կեսը <<ոստիկան>> ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

խնդիրը շատ ավելի խորն ա, քան մի երկու արջուկին ծեծելը
ընտրություններից հետո էլ, որ միտինգների էի գնում, ընգերս մի անգամ եկավ, հետո էլ չէր գալիս ասում էր գնում հավայի ընտեղ կանգնում ենք, մերսում ենք, գոռում ենք, դրանք էլ մեր վրա են խնդում,,,, առաջարկում էր հելնել գնալ մլիցեքին ծեծել, ջարդել փշրել, բլա բլա բլա,, ու հերները սաղի անիծել :Smile: 
դե հայերիս հատուկ ա ինդուվիդուալիզմը, ինչքան մարդ կա, էտքան էլ կարծիք, էտքան էլ առաջնորդ,, մկների ժողով կարճ ասած...
բայց չենք հասկանում, որ բացարձակ ճիշտ և բացարձակ սխալ կարծիքներ չկան, իսմ կենք հարյուր պլանով չենք կարող շարժվել, և դրա համար պետք ա առաջնորդ, որը կառաջարկի մի պլան որով կշարժվենք,...
հիմա չբացատրեմ, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե առաջին օրը հենց գնայինք ջարդել փշրելու, ինձ թվում ա ձեզ պարզ ա :Wink: 
խնդիրը հասարակության մտածողության մեջ ա,,, գաղափարախոսությունը պետք է փոխվի,,, ընտրությունները վերահսկում են բանդաները, ոչ թե այն պատճառով որ Հայաստանում բանդաներ կա, այլ այն պատճառով որ հասարակությունն է հանդուրժող այդ բանդաների նկատմամբ
ՀԱԿի գորքն է քարազչությամբ հնարավոր բոլոր միջոցներով՝ ընտրություն, մամուլ, և այլն,, հասարակության մեջ բարձրացնել քաղաքաիական գիտակցությունը,, համաձայն եմ, որ պետք է դրանց սամասուդի ենթարկել, բայց դա ոչ մի դեպքում ՀԱԿի գործը չի, ես անձամբ չեմ ուզենա որ այն քաղաքական կառույցը որին ես հետևում եմ զբաղվի թաղային ռազբորկեքով...
դա մեր հասարակության գործն է, որը պետք է ԱՆՀԱՆԴՈՒՐԺՈՂ լինի օրինախախտների նկատմամբ...
մենք այդպիսի՞ն ենք, ոչ,,, ուստի դեռ պետք է շարունակվի քարոզչությամբ քաղաքացիական հասարակության դաստիարակումը :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ո՞նց... էս ազգի կեսը <<ոստիկան>> ա:


<<ոստիկանաբար>>, Աստղ ջան...  :Wink:

----------

Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի պատգամավորի մանդատի համար լրացուցիչ ընտրությունը, որ տեղի ունեցավ հունվարի 10-ին, արձանագրել է ընտրողների բավական զգալի պասիվություն: Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալի, ընտրությանը մասնակցել է թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքի 55 հազար 851 ընտրողների 24,3 տոկոսը` 13 566 մարդ:


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------

davidus (10.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> <<ոստիկանաբար>>, Աստղ ջան...


Անկեղծ ասած՝ չգիտեմ՝ ինչպես բնորոշեմ դրանց, ժարգոնից ահավոր հեռու եմ, <<մլիցա>> բառից էլ զզվում եմ :Bad:

----------


## davidus

> ......ուստի դեռ պետք է շարունակվի քարոզչությամբ քաղաքացիական հասարակության դաստիարակումը


փաստորեն պայքարը ենթադրում է ևս մի 50 տարվա քարոզչական աշխատանքներ..... մեկը ես, հույս չունեմ, որ քարոզչությամբ կարելի ա արդյունքի հասնել.... էն էլ մեզ մոտ.... էն էլ մոտակա 50 տարվա մեջ...

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, ես էլ ավելի լավ տարբերակ ունեմ՝ թող բերանը մտցնելու փոխարեն քամակները մտցնեն, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի երևույթը, համ էլ փոքր-ինչ ռոմանտիկ տեսարան կստացվի: Բայց ո՞նց, ընկեր, ո՞նց անեն, այ դա չես ասում: Հարյուր հոգով գնում են դուբինկեքը քամակները մտցնելու, դեմները դուրս են գալիս էլի հարյուր հոգի, բայց ավտոմատներով, հետո՞, էս իրավիճակից ինչպե՞ս կարելի դուրս գալ, ի՞նչ ելք ես առաջարկում: Համ էլ, ասա իմանանք՝ ի՞նչ ես արել, որ էս անխելք ՀԱԿ-ը չի հասկացել, որ դու ճիշտ ես անորւմ, քեզնից օրինակ չի վերցնում, գնացել սխալ քայլեր ա անում, փոխանակ գա քեզնից օրինակ վերցնի, խորհուրդ հարցնի: Շատ մազալու դաշինք ա հա, իրա լավ ու վատն էլ չի հասկանում տնաշենը: Ասա իմանանք ՝ ինչ ես արել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը սխալ ա համարել, դու էլ ՀԱԿ-ին ռադ ես արել, մենք էլ կարողա նույն ձևով ՀԱԿ-ին պասլատ անենք, հավաքվենք իրար գլխի մի հատ կուսակցություն բացենք, անունը դնենք «դուխով տղեք» ու գնանք դուբինկեքը մտցնենք դրանց բերանաները կամ քամակները, էդ հետագայի հարց ա, դուխով նիստ կգումարենք կորոշենք՝ ուր ենք մտցնելու:


ՀԱԿ ը չի կարա իմ արարքները սխալ համարի մի անգամ պռապուսկատ արեց, մեկ էլ երկու օր հետ եկել մտել են տուն բա ախպեր արի գնանք մենակ ենք մնացել, ապեր չեմ արել որ գլուխ գովամ ու իմ համար եմ արել:
Ես քեզ չպտի ասեմ ինչի համար պտի ՀԱԿ ին պասլատ անես նորից կրկնում եմ էտ դուխով տղերքը ՀԱԿ ի մեջ են, եթե մտածում ես որ չես կարա հակահարված տաս քո հնարավորությունների չափով ուրեմն ախպերս ռեժիմով ծեծը ավելի գնահատելի է, գնահատեք այն հալալ ա:

----------


## davidus

> Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր


Չուկ ջան, կարելի ա մի հարց....

էս թվերը "նկարած" ես համարում??

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր


Էս թիվը անգամ Կալաշնիկովը չէր կարող կրակել :Shok: :

----------


## Chuk

> փաստորեն պայքարը ենթադրում է ևս մի 50 տարվա քարոզչական աշխատանքներ..... մեկը ես, հույս չունեմ, որ քարոզչությամբ կարելի ա արդյունքի հասնել.... էն էլ մեզ մոտ.... էն էլ մոտակա 50 տարվա մեջ...


 50 տարին շատ է ասված, բայց ռեալ փոփոխությունների համար առնվազն 15-20 տարին պետք է:

----------

davidus (10.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՞նց... էս ազգի կեսը <<ոստիկան>> ա:


Էտ հինգ հոգուն մլիցեքը չեն ծեծել, այլ սովորական քաղաքացիները

----------


## Chuk

> Էս թիվը անգամ Կալաշնիկովը չէր կարող կրակել:


 Աստղ, ես ճիշտն ասած ապշած եմ: Ես մինչև 20-30 հազար լցոնում էի սպասում:
Իմ իհարկե խիստ վերացական հաշվարկներով մենք մոտ 10 հազար ակտիվություն պիտի որ ապահոված լինենք, ինչը նշանակում է, որ իրենք ներսում շատ քվեաթերթիկների տեղ պիտի փոխեն: Տեսնենք: Գուցե իմ հաշվարկներն են շատ սխալ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> փաստորեն պայքարը ենթադրում է ևս մի 50 տարվա քարոզչական աշխատանքներ..... մեկը ես, հույս չունեմ, որ քարոզչությամբ կարելի ա արդյունքի հասնել.... էն էլ մեզ մոտ.... էն էլ մոտակա 50 տարվա մեջ...


 անկեղծ ասաց շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե 50 տարում մենք գոնե Արևմտյան Եվրոպայի երկրների մակարդակին հասնենք, 
իսկ եթե քարոզչությամբ հասարակության մտածելակերպը չփոխվի, ապա երկրում միայն աթոռին նստած անուները կփոխվի, որովհետև նույն կաշառակերները, կեղծարարները,  կրիմինալները, բացարձակ անտարբեր մարդիկ հեշտությամբ կճարվեն,, ու այդ դեպքում էլ միակ բանը, որում կմեղադրեմ նախագահին, դա քաղաքցիական հասարակությաւն չդաստիարակելն է՝ մամուլը և ԶԼՄները,, դրպոցական և համալսարանական ծրագրերը մարդկանց գլուխները լվացող տխմարությամբ լցնելով,

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, ես ճիշտն ասած ապշած եմ: Ես մինչև 20-30 հազար լցոնում էի սպասում:
> Իմ իհարկե խիստ վերացական հաշվարկներով մենք մոտ 10 հազար ակտիվություն պիտի որ ապահոված լինենք, ինչը նշանակում է, որ իրենք ներսում շատ քվեաթերթիկների տեղ պիտի փոխեն: Տեսնենք: Գուցե իմ հաշվարկներն են շատ սխալ:


Դե դու էնտեղ ես եղել, ավելի լավ կիմանաս, բայց իմ կարդալով 5 - 6 հազար մարդ հազիվ քվեարկած լինի կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ եկած լինի ընտրության:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Կորած ընտրացուցակը գտնվել է չհրկիզվող պահարանում*
> 
> «Հանձնաժողովի անդամը գողացել էր ընտրացուցակը, այն հետո հայտնվեց չհրկիզվող պահարանում, սկզբում այնտեղ չէր, հետո նորից բացեցինք` այնտեղ էր հայտնվել: Ես տեսա, թե ինչպես հանձնաժողովի անդամը ծոցագրպանից հանեց ցուցակները եւ նախագահի օգնությամբ գցեց պահարանի մեջ»,- «Հետքին» ասաց Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի անդամ Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը:
> 
> 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում 5 արձանագրություններ են կազմվել, որոնցից մեկը վերաբերում էր ուրիշի փոխարեն քվեարկելուն: «Եկավ մի տիկին Հարությունյան Ասյա անունով` Վարդանանց 5ա շենքի 200 բնակարանի բնակչուհի, եւ տեսավ, որ իր ընտանիքի անդամների փոխարեն ստորագրված է»,- ասաց Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը:
> 
> Նրա խոսքով` 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում սպասվում են լցոնումներ, քանի որ արդեն 600 ընտրող են արձանագրել: «Ես չգիտեմ, թե քանիսն են մասնակցել, բայց արդեն 600 քվեաթերթիկ դրվել է սեղանին, նրանք պետք է լցեն, մենք սպասում ենք, թե փակվելուց հետո ինչ է տեղի ունենալու: Նախկինում ԱՄՆ դեսպանի պաշտոնակատար Փենինգտոնը նույնպես այստեղ է»:


հետք.ամ

----------


## Chuk

> Դե դու էնտեղ ես եղել, ավելի լավ կիմանաս, բայց իմ կարդալով 5 - 6 հազար մարդ հազիվ քվեարկած լինի կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ եկած լինի ընտրության:


Չէ, ես շատ քիչ եմ եղել «էնտեղ», ցավոք այսօր՝ անձնական պատճառներով, չէր ստացվի ողջ օրն էնտեղ լիներ: Իմ հաշվարկը ավելի շուտ գնում է իմ շրջապատի մասնակցության ակտիվության հաշվարկով, ինչպես նաև որոշ այլ ստատիստիկ հաշվարկներով, ելնելով տարբեր տվյալների վրա: Կրկնում եմ, հաշվարկս խիստ վերացական է ու հավանական է, որ լրիվ սխալ եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> հետք.ամ


Տեղեկացնեմ, որ այս միջադեպի պահին անգամ Բախչագուլյանն էր այդ տեղամասում ու ոչ մի արձագանք իր կողմից: Դե պատկերացրեք կեղծիքների մակարդակը: Բախչագուլյանը հազիվ զբաղված էր դիտորդներին տեղամասից դուրս հրավիրելով, որ «ոտքի տակ չընկնեն»:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Տեղեկացնեմ, որ այս միջադեպի պահին անգամ Բախչագուլյանն էր այդ տեղամասում ու ոչ մի արձագանք իր կողմից: Դե պատկերացրեք կեղծիքների մակարդակը: Բախչագուլյանը հազիվ զբաղված էր դիտորդներին տեղամասից դուրս հրավիրելով, որ «ոտքի տակ չընկնեն»:


Բախչագուլյանը էն ԲՏ-ն չէ, որ մարտի մեկից մի 4 ամիս հետո էր, ասուլիս էր տալիս, ասում էր ճիշտն են արել որ կրակել են, իրանից ուրի՞շ բան էիր սպասում:

----------


## Chuk

> Բախչագուլյանը էն ԲՏ-ն չէ, որ մարտի մեկից մի 4 ամիս հետո էր, ասուլիս էր տալիս, ասում էր ճիշտն են արել որ կրակել են, իրանից ուրի՞շ բան էիր սպասում:


Իրենից ուրիշ բան չէի սպասում: Բայց երբ որ ինքը ներկա ա տեղամասում, երբ որ էնտեղ կան բազում դիտորդներ, այդ թվում ԱՄՆ դեսպանատնից, ինքը պիտի գոնե ձևացներ, որ թեթև խախտում է լինում, ինքն էլ արձանագրում է: Իսկ ինչ անեին, պիտի ֆոնային անեին:

----------


## Երվանդ

Դե հիմա, էս անգամ էնքան թքած ունեն դիտորդների վրա, որ ոչ մի բան էլ չի արել:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե հիմա, էս անգամ էնքան թքած ունեն դիտորդների վրա որ ոչ մի բան էլ չի արել:


Ոչինչ, թող թքած ունենան  :Smile: 
Ինքը եկել էր իբրև կարգ պաշտպանելու:
Ընտրությունները խայտառակ էին, բայց էս ամեն ինչի կուտակումը ի վերջո պայթյունի բերելու է: Էնպես որ առանձնապես դիլխոր ընկնելու բան չկա:

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա էլ երևի այն մատյանի գտնվելու նախապատմությունն է՝




> *Դիտորդներին ու վստահված անձին դուրս են հանել ընտրատեղամասից/լրացված*
> 
> Այս պահին թիվ 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում հրմշտոց ու վեճ է տեղի ունենում, ընտրատեղամասի դուռը փակել են եւ ընտրողներին թույլ չեն տալիս ներս մտնել: Քիչ առաջ 2 դիտորդներ նկատել են, որ ընտրություններին մասնակցած անձանց` իրենց արձանագրած թիվը 100-ով տարբերվում է հանձնաժողովի անդամների արձանագրած թվից: Դրանից հետո դիտորդներին, Դավիթ Հակոբյանի վստահված անձին ու լրագրող Հայկ Գեւորգյանի հարվածելով ու քաշքշելով դուրս են հանել ընտատեղամասից:
> 
> «Հանձնաժողովի նախագահի գլխավորությամբվ մեզ դուրս հանեցին, եւ այժմ չենք կարողանում ներս մտնել, որովհետեւ դուռը փակել են մեզ վրա: Մատյանները տարել են, փորձում են կեղծիքներ անել, այդ 100 անձանց անունները գրել եւ նրանց փոխարեն ստորագրել»,- «Հետքին» ասաց Դավիթ Հակոբյանի վստահված անձ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:
> 
> Ընտրատեղամասում է գտնվում Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովում «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցիչ Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը, ով վեճի է բռնվել հանձնաժողովի նախագահի հետ:
> 
> Ընտրատեղամաս են եկել ընտրատարածքային հանձնաժողովի անդամներ, որոնց սկզբում չեն ցանկացել ներս թողնել, այնուհետեւ հաջողվել է մուտք գործել տեղամաս: Ընտրամատյանը, որը կորել էր, մինչ այժմ չի հայտնաբերվել:


հետք.ամ [ 2010/01/10 | 16:44

----------


## Sagittarius

10/19ը փաստորեն էպիկենտրոնն ա,, մի հատ ընտրատարածք, ժողովրդին ի՞նչն էր խանգարում մի երկու հազար հոքով հավաքվել այնտեղ ու սաղով միասին մի հատ բոոոոո՜՜ գառալ,, հաստատ մի երկու հոգի կվախենային

----------


## Chuk

Առաջին արդյունքներ.




> Թիվ 10/14 ընտրատեղամասում 129 ընտրող իր ձայնը տվել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին: Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 101 ընտրող, իսկ Դավիթ Հակոբյանը ստացել է 10 ձայն: 7 քվեաթերթիկ համարվել է անվավեր: Այս ընտրատեղամասում քվեարկության մասնակցել է 1026 ընտրողից ընդամենը 247-ը:
> 
> Ժուռնալիստի տանը տեղակայացված թիվ 10/24 ընտրատեղամասում եւս ավարտվել է ձայների հաշվարկը: Նախնական տվյալներով` 119 ընտրող ձայնը տվել է Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, 134 հոգի` Արա Սիմոնյանին, 9 հոգի` Դավիթ Հակոբյանին:
> 7 քվեաթերթիկ համարվել է անվավեր: 1534 ընտրողներից այս ընտրատեղամասում ընտրություններին մասնակցել է 270-ը:


Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

> 10/19ը փաստորեն էպիկենտրոնն ա,, մի հատ ընտրատարածք, ժողովրդին ի՞նչն էր խանգարում մի երկու հազար հոքով հավաքվել այնտեղ ու սաղով միասին մի հատ բոոոոո՜՜ գառալ,, հաստատ մի երկու հոգի կվախենային


10/19-ի մոտ իրավիճակի այդ զարգացումից հետո շատ մարդ է հավաքվել (այդ թվում ակումբից մարդիկ):

----------

Sagittarius (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Նոր տեղեկություն ստացա, որ Անտառայինի բնակիչները գնալով ընտրատեղամաս պարզել են, որ իրենք ցրվել են այլ ընտրատեղամասերի մեջ: Շատերը չեն զբաղվել իրենց նոր ընտրատեղամասի ընտրությամբ: Կարծում եմ, որ սա դիտավորությունն է, Նիկոլի օգտին Անտառայինից 90% քվեարկություն էր սպասվում (ըստ որոշ վիճակագրությունների):

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր, խնդրում եմ անկեղծ ասեք, դուք էս ընտրությունների հետ կապված լավ հույսեր ունեի՞ք :Xeloq:  Ես որ անկեղծ ասեմ, ունեի, բայց նաև ջոկում եմ թե ինչքան դեբիլ եմ ես… Հայկական պատալոգիա է, հրաշքին սպասելու սինդրոմ:

----------

Sagittarius (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ոչ պաշտոնական տվյալներ.

Նորք-Մարաշում 300 ձայն լցոնել են, ոչինչ անել չի հաջողվել:

Չեխովի դպրոցում, Նիկոլ Աղբալյանի դպրոցում հաղթել է Նիկոլը:

----------

Ambrosine (10.01.2010), Kuk (10.01.2010), Yellow Raven (10.01.2010), Նարե (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չեխովի դպրոցում, Նիկոլ Աղբալյանի դպրոցում հաղթել է Նիկոլը:


 Ընդ որում անգամ աղաղակող խախտումների, ծեծ ու ջարդի պայմաններում:

----------

Kuk (10.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայեր, խնդրում եմ անկեղծ ասեք, դուք էս ընտրությունների հետ կապված լավ հույսեր ունեի՞ք Ես որ անկեղծ ասեմ, ունեի, բայց նաև ջոկում եմ թե ինչքան դեբիլ եմ ես… Հայկական պատալոգիա է, հրաշքին սպասելու սինդրոմ:


Իսկ ես հույս ունեմ, որ ամեն հաջորդ անգամը պիտի ավելի վատ լինի, ու ի վերջո Հայաստանում ընտրությունները որպես ինստիտուտ կվերացնեն: Կոմեդիայի թատրոնի անվճար դերասան լինելու երազանքով երբեք չեմ տառապել:

----------

dvgray (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Անձամբ ես արդար ընտրությունների հույս չեմ ունեցել, թեև դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ Նիկոլը կարող է անցնել: Իհարկե հիմա այդ հույսս փոքր է:

Բայց սկզբից մինչև վերջ էլ ես այս ընտրությունները չեմ դիտարկել որպես արդար ընտրությունների հնարավորություն, այլ որպես քաղաքական պայքարի հերթական հանգրվան ու արդյունքներից գոհ եմ:

----------


## ministr

Մինչև կեղծողների նկատմամբ самосуд չարվի սառույցը տեղից չի շարժվի...

----------

dvgray (10.01.2010), Gayl (10.01.2010), Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այս պահին արդեն ավարտվել է ձայների հաշվարկը մի շարք ընտրատեղամասերում: Ներկայացնենք մի քանի տվյալներ:
> 
> Օրինակ` թիվ 10/31 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 178 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին` 172:
> 
> 
> Թիվ 10/27 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 150 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին`112 :
> 
> Թիվ 10/11 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 268 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին`138 :
> 
> ...


Ա1+

----------


## Gayl

> Մինչև կեղծողների նկատմամբ самосуд չարվի սառույցը տեղից չի շարժվի...


Էս ի՞նչ ես ասում, բա ու՞ր կորավ քաղաքավարությունը, բա ու՞ր կորավ բարոյական հաղթանակը, սամասուդ անող ես ինքդ էլ արա, բա՞ շախմատը:
Նախապես ասացի թե որ հարցերին նախապատրաստվես :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Մինչև կեղծողների նկատմամբ самосуд չարվի սառույցը տեղից չի շարժվի...


Գուցե, չեմ վիճում:
Բայց այդ դեպքում սառույցը չի շարժվի նաև այնքան, քանի կան սամասուդից խոսողներ, բայց դա անել չփորձողներ:

----------

Gayl (10.01.2010), Kuk (10.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մինչև կեղծողների նկատմամբ самосуд չարվի սառույցը տեղից չի շարժվի...


Չէ, ավելի լավ ա զանգվածային ինքնախարազանում: Ցանկացողները կարող են ինքնասպանվել:

----------


## Վիշապ

Դեմք ես Չուկ… Ապեր էսօրվա դրությամբ եթե իշխանություններին պետք լինի, որ Նիկոլը անցնի, կանցնի Նիկոլը, պետք լինի որ էն մյուսը անցնի, կանցնի էն մյուսը, էս ձայների հաշվարկ,   հարայ-հուրույ սաղ կլոունություններ են:

----------


## ministr

> Գուցե, չեմ վիճում:
> Բայց այդ դեպքում սառույցը չի շարժվի նաև այնքան, քանի կան սամասուդից խոսողներ, բայց դա անել չփորձողներ:


Ինքնաբուխ սամասուդի մասին չի խոսքը, այլ կոնկրետ ծրագրված: Իմաստն էլ նայա, որ մեկը եթե բողկերա ուտում ընտրության ժամանակ աչքի առաջ ունենա հետագայում սալջարդ, թեթև կոտրվածքներ, ուղեի ցնցումներ, շատ կապտուկներ և այլն.... Իսկ դրա համար կոնկրետ "մասնագետներ են" պետք, այդ իսկ պատճառով ամեն մեկը չի սազի սամասուդ անողի դերի համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դեմք ես Չուկ… Ապեր էսօրվա դրությամբ եթե իշխանություններին պետք լինի, որ Նիկոլը անցնի, կանցնի Նիկոլը, պետք լինի որ էն մյուսը անցնի, կանցնի էն մյուսը, էս ձայների հաշվարկ,   հարայ-հուրույ սաղ կլոունություններ են:


Ապեր, ամենամեծ կլոունությունը էս ամեն ինչը "ընտրություն" քաղաքակիրթ բառով անվանելն ա, ու դրան մասնակցելը քաղաքական պայքարի մաս համարելը:

----------

Nareco (12.01.2010), Վիշապ (10.01.2010)

----------


## terev

> Մինչև կեղծողների նկատմամբ самосуд չարվի սառույցը տեղից չի շարժվի...


ministr ջան, քո ասած սառույց շարժողները հիմա քաղբանտարկյալ են:

Հ.Գ. Պետության ու պետականության դեմ ես հելնում ՞:  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

Երանի Ձեզ, 50 տարուց  Նիկոլը կլինի մի 85 տարեկան-իսկը փորձը կուտակած, հասուն պայքարող:  :Tongue: 
Գայլի ու իրա կարծիքի մյուսների էլ  մատը մի տեղ:  :Tongue: 
Ես էլ գերեզմանումը շուռ եկած: :Shok:

----------


## ministr

Տերև ջան, ես այդպես չեմ կարծում  :Smile: 

Լրիվ հակառակը,խոսում եմ պետության ու պետականության դեմ եղողների դեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ա1+


Սիմոնյանի օգտին ամենախոշոր տարբերություն տվող տեղամասներում մասնակիցների տոկոսը միջինից շատ ավելի բարձր ա, էլ շատ խորանալ պետք չի  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (10.01.2010), Kuk (10.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Տղաներ, այս ինչեր եք երազում-"սալջարդ, թեթև կոտրվածքներ, ուղեի ցնցումներ, շատ կապտուկներ" :Shok: 
Սթախվեք,  :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինքնաբուխ սամասուդի մասին չի խոսքը, այլ կոնկրետ ծրագրված: Իմաստն էլ նայա, որ մեկը եթե բողկերա ուտում ընտրության ժամանակ աչքի առաջ ունենա հետագայում սալջարդ, թեթև կոտրվածքներ, ուղեի ցնցումներ, շատ կապտուկներ և այլն.... Իսկ դրա համար կոնկրետ "մասնագետներ են" պետք, այդ իսկ պատճառով ամեն մեկը չի սազի սամասուդ անողի դերի համար:


 Թեկուզ կոնկրետ կազմակերպված, նախարար ջան:
Նայիր:
Եթե նայենք այդ «պահանջը հայտնողներին», նրանք այնքան շատ են, որ եթե այսքանն իսկապես պատրաստ լինեին դրան, այդ սամասուդն անողին, ապա կազմակերպող վաղուց գտնված կլիներ, առավել ևս եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ի սկզբանե հայտարարել է, որ ինքն այդ ուղղությամբ չի գնում: Նման պայմաններում իրապես նման տրամադրություններ լինելու դեպքում կհայտնվեր ՀԱԿ-ին «մրցակից» ով կկազմակերպեր: Բայց քանի դեռ սա ընդամենը շատերի շուրթերին «բարի ցանկություն» է, իսկ կազմակերպող չկա, ապա սառույցը տեղից այդ ուղղությամբ չի շարժվի:

----------

Kuk (10.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ես հույս ունեմ, որ ամեն հաջորդ անգամը պիտի ավելի վատ լինի, ու ի վերջո Հայաստանում ընտրությունները որպես ինստիտուտ կվերացնեն: Կոմեդիայի թատրոնի անվճար դերասան լինելու երազանքով երբեք չեմ տառապել:


Դե պաշտոնական տվյալներով 25% մասնակցությունը արդեն վատ չի, նշանակում է ժողովուրդը ընտրությունները արդեն փաթաթած ունի, մնում է ընդդիմությունը փաթաթի, բայց ոմանք համառորեն դիմադրում են:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մարդկանց էսքան ասում են. մասնակցեք ընտրություններին, դուք կարաք բան փոխեք…

----------

Kuk (10.01.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

չկա, չկա, եկեք ծխենք ... լավ ծխելու սմայլիկ չկա.... եկեք խմենք  :Russian: 
Նիկոլ ջան դեռժիս, էս մեկն էլ խմենք, գալիս ենք

----------


## Chuk

Ընտրությունները հրաշալի առիթ են որոշակի զանգվածների ակտիվ պահելու, քաղաքական աշխուժություն մտցնելու համար: Սա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն է, ու սա կլոունություն համարելը նվազագույնը կլոունություն է  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

1817-2696

----------


## Chuk

Լրացված՝ Ա1+-ից




> Այս պահին արդեն ավարտվել է ձայների հաշվարկը մի շարք ընտրատեղամասերում: Ներկայացնենք մի քանի տվյալներ:
> 
> Օրինակ` թիվ 10/31 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 178 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին` 172:
> 
> 
> Թիվ 10/27 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 150 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին`112 :
> 
> Թիվ 10/11 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 268 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին`138 :
> 
> ...

----------


## Rammer

Ժող բարլուս...Էս էլի մազ մուզ եք փիդռում?  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընտրությունները հրաշալի առիթ են որոշակի զանգվածների ակտիվ պահելու, քաղաքական աշխուժություն մտցնելու համար: Սա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն է, ու սա կլոունություն համարելը նվազագույնը կլոունություն է


Մերսի ապեր: Ահագին աշխուժացել ենք էս մի տարվա մեջ: Կամ էլ ինչ-որ փիս ակտիվացած ազնգվածներ կան, որոշ, պախկվել են: Դաշնակ-դաշնակ են խաղում:

----------


## Chuk

> Մերսի ապեր: Ահագին աշխուժացել ենք էս մի տարվա մեջ: Կամ էլ ինչ-որ փիս ակտիվացած ազնգվածներ կան, որոշ, պախկվել են: Դաշնակ-դաշնակ են խաղում:


Չէ, դաշնաԳները վաղը երթ են խաղում  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող բարլուս...Էս էլի մազ մուզ եք փիդռում?


Չէ, ակտիվանում ենք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մարդկանց էսքան ասում են. մասնակցեք ընտրություններին, դուք կարաք բան փոխեք…


Հայկո ջան, մասնակցելով մարդիկ ընդհամենը թանկացնելու են ընտրությունների ծախսերը՝ ավելի շատ լցոնումներ, ավելի շատ վիզ դնոցի, կաշառքի բաժանում, ծեծույթ, քաշքաշույթ, սենց լավ ա էլի, էժան, արագ, առանց շուխուրի: Իսկ առհասարակ ինչքանո՞վ է արդյունավետ ղումարբազի հետ ղումար խաղալ իր կանոններով, իր կարտերի կալոդով, իր զառերով ու իր քուչի մեջ: Չխաղալը ավելի լավ է, մանավանդ որ յանի մտքիդ դրել ես ոչ թե իրեն կրել, այլ՝ քուչից քշել:

----------

Gayl (10.01.2010), Բիձա (10.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Տղաներ, այս ինչեր եք երազում-"սալջարդ, թեթև կոտրվածքներ, ուղեի ցնցումներ, շատ կապտուկներ"
> Սթախվեք,


Վայ ինչ երազել ինչ բան... Բա եղավ?





> Ծեծի են ենթարկվել Պետրոս Մակեյանն ու նրա որդին
> 15:43 | Այսօր |  ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ Պետրոս Մակեյանը քիչ առաջ ծեծի է ենթարկվել Ջոն Կիրակոսյանի անվան դպրոցում տեղակայված թիվ 10/09 ընտրական տեղամասի հարեւանությամբ:
> 
> 
> Այսօր առավոտից պարբերաբար թիվ 10/09 ընտրական տեղամաս են մտել երիտասարդներ եւ փորձել դուրս հրավիրել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանց, որոնք փորձել են կանխել լցոնումները:
> 
> Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանցից քիչ առաջ «Ա1+»-ը պարզեց, որ թիվ 10/09 տեղամասում Փաշինյանի վստահված անձը դուրս է հրավիրվել իբր էջմիածնից ժամանած իր ընկերների կողմից: Դպրոց է ժամանել Պետրոս Մակեյանը` որդու հետ:
> ...

----------


## Rammer

> Մերսի ապեր: Ահագին աշխուժացել ենք էս մի տարվա մեջ: Կամ էլ ինչ-որ փիս ակտիվացած ազնգվածներ կան, որոշ, պախկվել են: Դաշնակ-դաշնակ են խաղում:


Ապեր որ էսօր ընտրություններ չլիներ դու ուրդեյ էր էսպռեսսո- չգիտեմ ինչ խմելու հըն?  :Jpit: 
ինչ էր անունւ էսպռեսո դեպոռտ?

----------


## Gayl

> Թեկուզ կոնկրետ կազմակերպված, նախարար ջան:
> Նայիր:
> Եթե նայենք այդ «պահանջը հայտնողներին», նրանք այնքան շատ են, որ եթե այսքանն իսկապես պատրաստ լինեին դրան, այդ սամասուդն անողին, ապա կազմակերպող վաղուց գտնված կլիներ, առավել ևս եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ի սկզբանե հայտարարել է, որ ինքն այդ ուղղությամբ չի գնում: Նման պայմաններում իրապես նման տրամադրություններ լինելու դեպքում կհայտնվեր ՀԱԿ-ին «մրցակից» ով կկազմակերպեր: Բայց քանի դեռ սա ընդամենը շատերի շուրթերին «բարի ցանկություն» է, իսկ կազմակերպող չկա, ապա սառույցը տեղից այդ ուղղությամբ չի շարժվի:


Կազմակերպող չի կարող լինել այն էլ այդ նպատակով, եթե թիկունքներին չունեն ժողովուրդ ուրեմն առը հա քեզ անհաջողություն ոչինչ էլ չի ստացվի, հո նինդյաներ չեն հավաքվելու:

----------


## Chuk

Սովորաբար էն ամեն ինչից հետո, ինչը եկել է ՀԱԿ-ի գլխին, նման շարժումները ծերիցծեր մարում են, այլ ոչ թե ստիպված են լինում 2 տարի հետո անցկացվող պատգամավորի ընտրություններում էս տիպի խախտումներ անել: Ակտիվություն ասելով բնավ նկատի չունեմ այն ակտիվությունը, որ կար 2008-ի փետրվարի վերջին օրերին: Սակայն մարտի 1-ից հետո եղած իրադարձությունների արդյունքում ցանկացած այլ քաղաքական ուժի դեպքում այսօր ունենալու էինք լրիվ մեռած «ակտիվություն», այլ ոչ թե էն, ինչ ունենք: Երբ այդ ամեն կողմից ճնշումների ենթարկվող ուժը կարողանում է երկրի բոլոր կետերում իր կառույցները բացել, ակտիվ մասսա ունենալ, ամեն հարմար առիթով բազմամարդ հանրահավաք հրավիրել և այլն: Անշուշտ կարող էր և ավելի լավ լիներ: Բայց ավելի լավին հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է գոնե եղածը տեսնել:

----------


## Kuk

Էս ընտրությւոնները դեկտեմբերին պետքա լինեին, չեմ հիշում պատճառը, ո՞վ կասի՝ ինչպես փոխվեց ընտրությունների օրը: Ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ հունվարի 7-ը, 8-ը աշխատանքային օրեր չեղան, չեմ հիշում պատճառը, ո՞վ կհիշացնի: 
Եվ վերջապես, ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ թեկնածուները անհավասար պայքարում մրցեցին՝ մեկը բանտում, մյուսներն ազատության մեջ՝ հեռուստաեթերում, օրինակ: 
Ինչ-որ մեկը տեսե՞լ է, որ հեռուստատեսությամբ, լուրերով հաղորդեն, որ ընտրություններ են հունվարի 10-ին: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ մարդիկ ինչպե՞ս պետք է իմանային, որ ընտրությունների պետք է մասնակցեն: Եթե մարդ ինտերնետ չի մտնում, քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրված չի, չի էլ իմանա, որ քաղաքացիական պարտք պետք է կատարի:

----------

Վիշապ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կազմակերպող չի կարող լինել այն էլ այդ նպատակով, եթե թիկունքներին չունեն ժողովուրդ ուրեմն առը հա քեզ անհաջողություն ոչինչ էլ չի ստացվի, հո նինդյաներ չեն հավաքվելու:


Փաստորեն սխալվում էի, որ կարծում էի, թե հայերեն եմ գրել:
Լավ, հիմա հայերեն գրեմ:
Եթե էն բոլոր «սամասուդի» կողմնակիցները ու այդ մասին խոսողները ոչ թե զուտ խոսող լինեին, այլ իրենց խոսացածը իրագործել պատրաստ մարդիկ, ապա այսօր կլիներ այդ քո ասած ժողովուրդը, ով պատրաստ կլիներ գնալ այդ քայլին, որովհետև այդ ցանկություն հայտնողները չափազանց շատ են: Ցավոք ցանկություն հայտնողների մեծագույն մասը սպասում է, որ սամասուդ պետք է ուրիշներն անեն՝ իր համար:

----------

Kuk (10.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկո ջան, մասնակցելով մարդիկ ընդհամենը թանկացնելու են ընտրությունների ծախսերը՝ ավելի շատ լցոնումներ, ավելի շատ վիզ դնոցի, կաշառքի բաժանում, ծեծույթ, քաշքաշույթ, սենց լավ ա էլի, էժան, արագ, առանց շուխուրի: Իսկ առհասարակ ինչքանո՞վ է արդյունավետ ղումարբազի հետ ղումար խաղալ իր կանոններով, իր կարտերի կալոդով, իր զառերով ու իր քուչի մեջ: Չխաղալը ավելի լավ է, մանավանդ որ յանի մտքիդ դրել ես ոչ թե իրեն կրել, այլ՝ քուչից քշել:


Ու էդ 50 հազարի հաշվին ինչքա՞ն կարան լցոնում անեն: 30 տեղամաս ա, ամեն տեղամասում 100 հոգի ավել մասնակցեր, բոլոր լցոնումների տեղը կհանեին:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էս ընտրությւոնները դեկտեմբերին պետքա լինեին, չեմ հիշում պատճառը, ո՞վ կասի՝ ինչպես փոխվեց ընտրությունների օրը: Ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ հունվարի 7-ը, 8-ը աշխատանքային օրեր չեղան, չեմ հիշում պատճառը, ո՞վ կհիշացնի: 
> Եվ վերջապես, ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ թեկնածուները անհավասար պայքարում մրցեցին՝ մեկը բանտում, մյուսներն ազատության մեջ՝ հեռուստաեթերում, օրինակ: 
> Ինչ-որ մեկը տեսե՞լ է, որ հեռուստատեսությամբ, լուրերով հաղորդեն, որ ընտրություններ են հունվարի 10-ին: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ մարդիկ ինչպե՞ս պետք է իմանային, որ ընտրությունների պետք է մասնակցեն: Եթե մարդ ինտերնետ չի մտնում, քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրված չի, չի էլ իմանա, որ քաղաքացիական պարտք պետք է կատարի:


Շտաբից ասում են դուռ չի եղել որ մերոնք չծեծեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սովորաբար էն ամեն ինչից հետո, ինչը եկել է ՀԱԿ-ի գլխին, նման շարժումները ծերիցծեր մարում են, այլ ոչ թե ստիպված են լինում 2 տարի հետո անցկացվող պատգամավորի ընտրություններում էս տիպի խախտումներ անել: Ակտիվություն ասելով բնավ նկատի չունեմ այն ակտիվությունը, որ կար 2008-ի փետրվարի վերջին օրերին: Սակայն մարտի 1-ից հետո եղած իրադարձությունների արդյունքում ցանկացած այլ քաղաքական ուժի դեպքում այսօր ունենալու էինք լրիվ մեռած «ակտիվություն», այլ ոչ թե էն, ինչ ունենք: Երբ այդ ամեն կողմից ճնշումների ենթարկվող ուժը կարողանում է երկրի բոլոր կետերում իր կառույցները բացել, ակտիվ մասսա ունենալ, ամեն հարմար առիթով բազմամարդ հանրահավաք հրավիրել և այլն: Անշուշտ կարող էր և ավելի լավ լիներ: Բայց ավելի լավին հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է գոնե եղածը տեսնել:


 Չուկ խի մեռած ակտիվությունը էլ ո՞նց է լինում :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայկո ջան, մասնակցելով մարդիկ ընդհամենը թանկացնելու են ընտրությունների ծախսերը՝ ավելի շատ լցոնումներ, ավելի շատ վիզ դնոցի, կաշառքի բաժանում, ծեծույթ, քաշքաշույթ, սենց լավ ա էլի, էժան, արագ, առանց շուխուրի: Իսկ առհասարակ ինչքանո՞վ է արդյունավետ ղումարբազի հետ ղումար խաղալ իր կանոններով, իր կարտերի կալոդով, իր զառերով ու իր քուչի մեջ: Չխաղալը ավելի լավ է, մանավանդ որ յանի մտքիդ դրել ես ոչ թե իրեն կրել, այլ՝ քուչից քշել:


Ընտրությունները Հայաստանում հերթական անգամ ամբողջ ուժով այլանդակվելու առիթ են: Մենք ազգովի սիրում ենք այլանդակվել - աստղադիտարանիս աշեցեք: Իսկ ամեն հաջորդ ընտրությունը այլանդակության նոր ռեկորդներ սահմանելու արտակարգ հնարավորություն են: Փնթիացում, փնթիացում մինչև վերջ: Լավա գոնե արագ տեմպերով ենք վերջին գնում, բան չի մնացել, մի երկու-երեք ընտրություն էլ, ու ՎԵՐՋ:

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստորեն սխալվում էի, որ կարծում էի, թե հայերեն եմ գրել:
> Լավ, հիմա հայերեն գրեմ:
> Եթե էն բոլոր «սամասուդի» կողմնակիցները ու այդ մասին խոսողները ոչ թե զուտ խոսող լինեին, այլ իրենց խոսացածը իրագործել պատրաստ մարդիկ, ապա այսօր կլիներ այդ քո ասած ժողովուրդը, ով պատրաստ կլիներ գնալ այդ քայլին, որովհետև այդ ցանկություն հայտնողները չափազանց շատ են: Ցավոք ցանկություն հայտնողների մեծագույն մասը սպասում է, որ սամասուդ պետք է ուրիշներն անեն՝ իր համար:


Գոնե դու ես ասում, որ սամասուդ անողները քիչ են, ուստի չի ստացվի նաև սամասուդ անողների կողքին պետք է լինեն նաև չանողները, էտ էն ժամանակ էր պետք երբ օպերայում բազմահազարանոց միտինգներ էր տեղի ունենում, իսկ այսօր վերջ էլ թափ չկա, միակ ժառանգությունը շախմատի տախտակը մնաց, իսկ ֆիգուրների տեղը հասարակ մարդիկ են:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ խի մեռած ակտիվությունը էլ ո՞նց է լինում


Աստված տա, որ դրան չհասնենք ու ես քեզ դա ցույց չտամ ասելով «սենց»  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Բա էն դհոլն ուրա չի երևում զուռնով բանով..?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն սխալվում էի, որ կարծում էի, թե հայերեն եմ գրել:
> Լավ, հիմա հայերեն գրեմ:
> Եթե էն բոլոր «սամասուդի» կողմնակիցները ու այդ մասին խոսողները ոչ թե զուտ խոսող լինեին, այլ իրենց խոսացածը իրագործել պատրաստ մարդիկ, ապա այսօր կլիներ այդ քո ասած ժողովուրդը, ով պատրաստ կլիներ գնալ այդ քայլին, որովհետև այդ ցանկություն հայտնողները չափազանց շատ են: Ցավոք ցանկություն հայտնողների մեծագույն մասը սպասում է, որ սամասուդ պետք է ուրիշներն անեն՝ իր համար:


 Չէ, սամասուդի պատրաստ ժողովդրին ասել են "Азмь Езмь, ես եմ քո միակ ընդդիմությունը, ես եմ քո միակ ու անփոխարինելի առաջնորդը, արի իմ հետևից, ու կհաղթես, բայց մտքովդ չանցնի սամասուդի մասին խոսես, զի սահմանդրական է պայքարն իմ, ու ուրիշ ճանապարհ քո օրերի մեջ պիտի չտեսնես, թե չէ քաքի մեջ կքցես համ ինձ համ քեզ":

----------

ministr (10.01.2010), Բիձա (10.01.2010), Վիշապ (10.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Չէ, սամասուդի պատրաստ ժողովդրին ասել են "Азмь Езмь, ես եմ քո միակ ընդդիմությունը, ես եմ քո միակ ու անփոխարինելի առաջնորդը, արի իմ հետևից, ու կհաղթես, բայց մտքովդ չանցնի սամասուդի մասին խոսես, զի սահմանդրական է պայքարն իմ, ու ուրիշ ճանապարհ քո օրերի մեջ պիտի չտեսնես, թե չէ քաքի մեջ կքցես համ ինձ համ քեզ":


Ապեր չկա ուրիշ բան էտ ա ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա...Կա ասեք: Հիմա քֆրտելով բան չի փոխվելու բացի կորցնելուց...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր չկա ուրիշ բան էտ ա ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա...Կա ասեք: Հիմա քֆրտելով բան չի փոխվելու բացի կորցնելուց...


Ու ստեղ նորից ու նորից ասում ենք "բա ինչի ենք սենց դիշովի կայֆի համար քամակներս թրջում, հո մենք մազոխիստ չենք "

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, սամասուդի պատրաստ ժողովդրին ասել են "Азмь Езмь, ես եմ քո միակ ընդդիմությունը, ես եմ քո միակ ու անփոխարինելի առաջնորդը, արի իմ հետևից, ու կհաղթես, բայց մտքովդ չանցնի սամասուդի մասին խոսես, զի սահմանդրական է պայքարն իմ, ու ուրիշ ճանապարհ քո օրերի մեջ պիտի չտեսնես, թե չէ քաքի մեջ կքցես համ ինձ համ քեզ":


Կրկնում եմ, որ եթե իսկապես դրան պատրաստ ժողովուրդ լիներ, առաջնորդ կհայտնվեր, ոչ մեկը չէր կարողանա իրանց Լևոնին «կապված» պահել: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդ տեսակետ կրողները սովորական ինքնախաբեությամբ են զբաղվում, այդ թվում դու  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր չկա ուրիշ բան էտ ա ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա...Կա ասեք: Հիմա քֆրտելով բան չի փոխվելու բացի կորցնելուց...


Ռամեր ջան, լիքը խելոք մարդ ժամանակին ասել ա ճանապարհներն ու միջոցները, ուրիշ բան, որ հայերս մեզ ամենախելոքն ու օրիգինալն ենք կարծում:

----------


## Chuk

> հայերս մեզ ամենախելոքն ու օրիգինալն ենք կարծում:


 ստորագրեցի  :Yes:

----------


## Rammer

> Ու ստեղ նորից ու նորից ասում ենք "բա ինչի ենք սենց դիշովի կայֆի համար քամակներս թրջում, հո մենք մազոխիստ չենք "


Ապեր մենք դիմադրություն ենք ցույց տալիս էս ապօրինույուններին, քարոզ ենք անում, կռիվ անում, հոդված ենք գրում, դուխ ենք տալիս, քամակ ենք թրջում, ՊԱՅՔԱՐՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ...Հիմա էս պահին ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա: Ռեալ չկա: Սա կաթիլ առ կաթիլ փշրելու ա էս համակարգը:

----------

Chuk (10.01.2010), Kuk (10.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> *Խոչընդոտում էին լրագրողնե՞րը*
> 
> 
> 
> Այսօր գրեթե բոլոր տեղամասերում հանձնաժողովների նախագահների գնահատմամբ քվեարկության ընթացքին խոչընդոտել են լրագրողները: Օրինակ 10/24 ընտրական հանձնաժողովի նախագահը չցանկացավ պատասխանել մեր հարցերին, նկատելով միայն, որ տեղամասում իրենց խանգարել են միայն լրագրողները, որոնք իրենց իրավունք են վերապահում տեղամասում դիտորդի ֆունկցիաներ կատարել:
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ` այսօրվա քվեարկությունն անցնում էր բավականին պասիվ` ընտրողների մասնակցության առումով:
> 
> Փոխարենը ակտիվ էին թաղային հեղինակությունները: Օրինակ, Ժուռնալիստների միության շենքում տեղակայված 10/24 տեղամասի մոտ հավաքված երիտասարդները «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում պնդում էին, որ որեւէ կապ չունեն ընտրությունների հետ, ուղղակի օդ են շնչում. «Մաքուր օդ ենք եկել շնչենք` իրավունք չունենք»:
> ...


Ա1+

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամեր ջան, լիքը խելոք մարդ ժամանակին ասել ա ճանապարհներն ու միջոցները, ուրիշ բան, որ հայերս մեզ ամենախելոքն ու օրիգինալն ենք կարծում:


Վիշապ ջան ՈՒՐ Ա? աշկս կոխի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրկնում եմ, որ եթե իսկապես դրան պատրաստ ժողովուրդ լիներ, առաջնորդ կհայտնվեր, ոչ մեկը չէր կարողանա իրանց Լևոնին «կապված» պահել: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդ տեսակետ կրողները սովորական ինքնախաբեությամբ են զբաղվում, այդ թվում դու


Մուտիտ ես անում հոպար, մուտիտ: Դու էլ գիտես, որ ժողովուրդը ամեն դուրս տվողի հետևից չի գնում: Գնում ա լուրջ մարդկանց հետևից: Հետո էտ լոըւրջ մարդիկ կուտը տալիս են, սաղին տանումն են հետևներից, հետո քցում են, ու ոչ ժողովրդին ոչ էլ մյուսներին ոչ մի այլընտրանքի հնարավորություն չեն թողնում: 

Ամեն դեպքում, քո մոդելը տեսականորեն ճիշտ ա, դժվար ա հակառակն ասել, բա խի ուրիշները չեն գալիս ու առաջնորդում: Բայց իրականում տենց չի լինում - էտ անտեր առաջնորդը պամիդոր չի, որ երբ ուզենաս բազարում առնես:

----------

ministr (10.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր մենք դիմադրություն ենք ցույց տալիս էս ապօրինույուններին, քարոզ ենք անում, կռիվ անում, հոդված ենք գրում, դուխ ենք տալիս, քամակ ենք թրջում, ՊԱՅՔԱՐՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ...Հիմա էս պահին ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա: Ռեալ չկա: Սա կաթիլ առ կաթիլ փշրելու ա էս համակարգը:


պետք վաբշե չպայքարել, ոչ մի բան չանել, վաբշե ոչ մի բան 
փաթեթավորել ընտրություն մընտրություն ու վերջ

----------


## Աբելյան

3612-5506
Պտի Լևոնը թեկնածություն դներ: Գոնե էսքան հետ չէինք մնա:

----------

Rammer (10.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Մուտիտ ես անում հոպար, մուտիտ: Դու էլ գիտես, որ ժողովուրդը ամեն դուրս տվողի հետևից չի գնում: Գնում ա լուրջ մարդկանց հետևից: Հետո էտ լոըւրջ մարդիկ կուտը տալիս են, սաղին տանումն են հետևներից, հետո քցում են, ու ոչ ժողովրդին ոչ էլ մյուսներին ոչ մի այլընտրանքի հնարավորություն չեն թողնում: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, քո մոդելը տեսականորեն ճիշտ ա, դժվար ա հակառակն ասել, բա խի ուրիշները չեն գալիս ու առաջնորդում: Բայց իրականում տենց չի լինում - էտ անտեր առաջնորդը պամիդոր չի, որ երբ ուզենաս բազարում առնես:


Հա պամիդոր չի...Եթե էս ֆորւոմը չլիներ ես երևի վստահ կասեի որ ՀԱՅը իրավունք չունի սեփական պետություն ունելու... Էդքան չկա էլի: Հիմա որ ուդմուրտները չունեն ինչ ա եղել որ: Բայց արի ու տես որ դեռ գրում ենք, ջնջում ենք, վիճում ենք: Ուզւոմ եմ ասել, որ ամեն մեկս թեկուզ տարբեր բայց նույն բանի համար ենք քամակ թրչում...

----------


## Chuk

> Մուտիտ ես անում հոպար, մուտիտ: Դու էլ գիտես, որ ժողովուրդը ամեն դուրս տվողի հետևից չի գնում: Գնում ա լուրջ մարդկանց հետևից: Հետո էտ լոըւրջ մարդիկ կուտը տալիս են, սաղին տանումն են հետևներից, հետո քցում են, ու ոչ ժողովրդին ոչ էլ մյուսներին ոչ մի այլընտրանքի հնարավորություն չեն թողնում: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, քո մոդելը տեսականորեն ճիշտ ա, դժվար ա հակառակն ասել, բա խի ուրիշները չեն գալիս ու առաջնորդում: Բայց իրականում տենց չի լինում - էտ անտեր առաջնորդը պամիդոր չի, որ երբ ուզենաս բազարում առնես:


Քո ասած հետևյալ սցենարն ա. «Ուզում էի անել, բայց մաման չթողեց»: Առաջին ու երկրորդ դասարանի երեխեքը հաճախ են կիրառում: Առաջնորդը ճիշտ ա խնձորի կամ տանձի ծառի վրա չի աճում, բայց իսկապես նման ռեսուրսի առկայության դեպքում այդ ուղղությամբ տանողներ կլինեին, հեչ որ չէ ասենք Արզումանյան Ալիկը կաներ, ու էլի լիքը մարդիկ: Ունենք փաստ, որ մեր ժողովուրդն ավելի շատ խոսող ա, քան անող: Եթե սկսենք հարցնել «ո՞վ ա պատրաստ նման սցենարի դեպքում առաջին շարքում լինի», կունենանք մատների վրա հաշվվող արդյունք: Ու սա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն ա: Բայց էդ նույն «ես պատրաստ չեմ» ասողը միանշանակ կասի, որ միակ ելքը դա ա (սխալ կասի, որովհետև դա չի միակ ելքը, մենք հստակ քայլերով գնում ենք դեպի իրական ելք):

Ինչևէ: 
Թարմացված արդյունքներ.



> Այս պահին արդեն ավարտվել է ձայների հաշվարկը մի շարք ընտրատեղամասերում: Ներկայացնենք մի քանի տվյալներ:
> 
> Օրինակ` թիվ 10/31 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 178 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին` 172:
> 
> 
> Թիվ 10/27 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 150 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին`112 :
> 
> Թիվ 10/11 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 268 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին`138 :
> 
> ...


Ա1+

Արա Սիմոնյան - 5506 (սա մի անուն է, որը կենտրոնի բնակիչների բացարձակ մեծամասնությանը ծանոթ չէ)
Նիկոլ Փաշինյան - 3612

----------

Rammer (10.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կրկնում եմ, որ եթե իսկապես դրան պատրաստ ժողովուրդ լիներ, առաջնորդ կհայտնվեր, ոչ մեկը չէր կարողանա իրանց Լևոնին «կապված» պահել: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդ տեսակետ կրողները սովորական ինքնախաբեությամբ են զբաղվում, այդ թվում դու


Չուկ մարտի մեկին ժողովուրդը ինչո՞վ էր զբաղված, թե՞ էդ ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ չէր: Այ որ հիմա Նիկոլը դատարանում արդարանում է, թե ինքը բռնության կոչեր չի արել, մենակ հանդարտեցրել է, այդ դրա համար էլ հիմա ընտրություններին ոչ մեկ չի գալիս, որովհետև հենց ինքն էլ ակամայից ոտնահարել է մեր ժողովդրի ընդվզման *սահմանադրական* իրավունքը՝




> ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն, Հոդված 18.
> Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի իր իրավունքները և ազատություններն *օրենքով չարգելված բոլոր միջոցներով* պաշտպանելու իրավունք: 
> ՀՀ Քրեական Օրենսգիրք.
> ՀՈԴՎԱԾ 42. ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> 
> 1. Հանցագործություն չի համարվում այն գործողությունը, որը կատարվել է անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության վիճակում, այսինքն` պաշտպանվողի կամ մեկ այլ անձի *կյանքը, առողջությունը եւ իրավունքները, հասարակության կամ պետության շահերը հանրության համար վտանգավոր ոտնձգությունից կամ դրա իրական սպառնալիքից*` ոտնձգություն կատարողին վնաս պատճառելու միջոցով պաշտպանելիս, եթե թույլ չի տրվել անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում:
> 2. Անձի կյանքի համար վտանգավոր բռնության կամ այդպիսի բռնության իրական սպառնալիքով զուգորդված ոտնձգությունից պաշտպանվելիս կարող է պատճառվել ցանկացած վնաս, այդ թվում` մահ:

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

Գումարած դրան հնարավոր ա որ հեչ էլ ձեռք չի տալիս այլ առաջնորդի ի հայտ գալը... մեկ էլ տեսար ու մի բանի հասավ: Իսկ սենց` ճիշտը սահմանադրական պայքարնա դրա ալֆան ու օմեգան էլ ինքնա:

----------

Բիձա (11.01.2010), Վիշապ (11.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> 3612-5506
> Պտի Լևոնը թեկնածություն դներ: Գոնե էսքան հետ չէինք մնա:


Ապեր սենց պայմաններում էս էլ ա մեծ թիվ...Ու մենք քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից շատ ենք հավաքելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան ՈՒՐ Ա? աշկս կոխի...


Խնդրեմ ապեր. 
ОТ ДИКТАТУРЫ К ДЕМОКРАТИИ Концептуальные основы освобождения
Մի թեթև կարդա, ճիշտ ու սխալի հետևությունները ինքդ արա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ մարտի մեկին ժողովուրդը ինչո՞վ էր զբաղված, թե՞ էդ ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ չէր: Այ որ հիմա Նիկոլը դատարանում արդարանում է, թե ինքը բռնության կոչեր չի արել, մենակ հանդարտեցրել է, այդ դրա համար էլ հիմա ընտրություններին ոչ մեկ չի գալիս, որովհետև հենց ինքն էլ ակամայից ոտնահարել է մեր ժողովդրի ընդվզման *սահմանադրական* իրավունքը՝


Նախ դատի ժամանակ Նիկոլն ասում է, որ ինքը պաշտպանվելու կոչ է արել: Իսկ դու հենց այդ հոդվածն էլ մեջբերել էիր: Խնդրում եմ չխեղաթյուրել:

Իսկ մարտի 1-ին ժողովրդին ջարդեցին: Սա եղելություն է: Բայց այդ ջարդելուց հետո էլ դեռ ոտքի վրա ենք, սա էլ է եղելություն:

----------


## Rammer

> Խնդրեմ ապեր. 
> ОТ ДИКТАТУРЫ К ДЕМОКРАТИИ Концептуальные основы освобождения
> Մի թեթև կարդա, ճիշտ ու սխալի հետևությունները ինքդ արա:


Կարդացել եմ Վիշապ ջան, հետևություններ իհարե արել եմ: ՈՒ շնորհակալ եմ որ ծանոցարիր գրքի հետ: Էս գրքի մեջ կան ընդհանուր, շատ վերացական քայլեր, որոնցից շատերի կիրառումը մեզ համար ոչ թե կործանարար այլև վերջնական դե յուրե պետականութայն կորստի կբերի: Բայց ամենակարևորը, որը գրքի հեղիանկը ևս շեշտում է որ ամեն երկիր, կախված իր առանձնահատկություններից, պետք է համապատասխան մարտավարություն մշակի...Վիշապ ջան եթե այս գրքով հարց լուծվեր ցանկացածը կկարդար ու հեղափոխություն կաներ, ու իշխանություն կունենար...Չնայած գիրքը իրոք արժեքավոր է:

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010), Kuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> պետք վաբշե չպայքարել, ոչ մի բան չանել, վաբշե ոչ մի բան 
> փաթեթավորել ընտրություն մընտրություն ու վերջ


Բռատ բա էտ մարդիկ իզուր մեռան? Իզուր էր էս ամբողջ ծեծ ու ջարդը, տեռորը, կորուստները?

----------


## Աբելյան

Մնաց սպասենք մինչև Մարտի 1:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թիվ 10/14 ընտրատեղամասում Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին քվեարկել է 101 ընտրող, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին`129 :


Իսկ կարանք նենց անենք, Նիկոլը մենակ էս ընտրատեղամասի թեկնածու լինի ու դեպուտատ դառնա ? Հաղթել ենք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարդացել եմ Վիշապ ջան, հետևություններ իհարե արել եմ: ՈՒ շնորհակալ եմ որ ծանոցարիր գրքի հետ: Էս գրքի մեջ կան ընդհանուր, շատ վերացական քայլեր, որոնցից շատերի կիրառումը մեզ համար ոչ թե կործանարար այլև վերջնական դե յուրե պետականութայն կորստի կբերի: Բայց ամենակարևորը, որը գրքի հեղիանկը ևս շեշտում է որ ամեն երկիր, կախված իր առանձնահատկություններից, պետք է համապատասխան մարտավարություն մշակի...Վիշապ ջան եթե այս գրքով հարց լուծվեր ցանկացածը կկարդար ու հեղափոխություն կաներ, ու իշխանություն կունենար...Չնայած գիրքը իրոք արժեքավոր է:


Ապեր, շատ էլ կոնկրետ քայլեր են, ու մեծ մասը հեչ էլ պետականության հիմքերը չի խարխլում, էդ դեմագոգիայի մոդան անցավ:

----------


## Rammer

Տղերք ջան մի պահ պատկերացրեք էլի շարժման լիդերնների, ակտիվիստնների վիճակը: Վտանգի տակ են դնում իրենց կյանքը, կորցրել են իրենց աշխատանքը, թողել են իրենց ընտանիքնները, իրենց երեխանի հետ ճաղերի հետևից են շպվում, անընդհատ տեռոր, կորուստներ, մի խոսքով մի խելագար վիճակ էլի: Հիմա ինչ? Իրենց այդ կյանքը դուր է գալիս, արհեստական ձգձգում են? Կարող են վերադառնալ նորմալ կյանքի, բայց չեն անում ու ընկել են ինչ որ սահմանդարական ճանապարհի հետևից?

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010), Kuk (11.01.2010), Նարե (11.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բռատ բա էտ մարդիկ իզուր մեռան? Իզուր էր էս ամբողջ ծեծ ու ջարդը, տեռորը, կորուստները?


Ինձ ես ասում ? Դադարին ասա: Կամ էլ երևի իզուր չէր, հեսա մարտի մեկին միտինգ ենք անելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տղերք ջան մի պահ պատկերացրեք էլի շարժման լիդերնների, ակտիվիստնների վիճակը: Վտանգի տակ են դնում իրենց կյանքը, կորցրել են իրենց աշխատանքը, թողել են իրենց ընտանիքնները, իրենց երեխանի հետ ճաղերի հետևից են շպվում, անընդհատ տեռոր, կորուստներ, մի խոսքով մի խելագար վիճակ էլի: Հիմա ինչ? Իրենց այդ կյանքը դուր է գալիս, արհեստական ձգձգում են? Կարող են վերդառնալ նորմալ կյանքի, բայց չեն անում ու ընկել են ինչ որ սահմանդարական ճանապարհի հետևից?


Ապեր, միակ ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինելն էլ վատ գործ չի: Ինչ-որ պահի դրա համար միշտ գնորդ ա գտնվում: Ապացուցների կարիք ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկս չունի:

----------

Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, միակ ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինելն էլ վատ գործ չի: Ինչ-որ պահի դրա համար միշտ գնորդ ա գտնվում: Ապացուցների կարիք ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկս չունի:


Տրիբուն, մի պրիմիտիվացրու, աչքիցս ընկնում ես դրանով  :Smile:  Պետք չի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Քո ասած հետևյալ սցենարն ա. «*Ուզում էի անել, բայց մաման չթողեց*»: Առաջին ու երկրորդ դասարանի երեխեքը հաճախ են կիրառում: Առաջնորդը ճիշտ ա խնձորի կամ տանձի ծառի վրա չի աճում, բայց իսկապես նման ռեսուրսի առկայության դեպքում այդ ուղղությամբ տանողներ կլինեին, հեչ որ չէ ասենք Արզումանյան Ալիկը կաներ, ու էլի լիքը մարդիկ: Ունենք փաստ, որ մեր ժողովուրդն ավելի շատ խոսող ա, քան անող: Եթե սկսենք հարցնել «ո՞վ ա պատրաստ նման սցենարի դեպքում առաջին շարքում լինի», կունենանք մատների վրա հաշվվող արդյունք: Ու սա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն ա: Բայց էդ նույն «ես պատրաստ չեմ» ասողը միանշանակ կասի, որ միակ ելքը դա ա (սխալ կասի, որովհետև դա չի միակ ելքը, մենք հստակ քայլերով գնում ենք դեպի իրական ելք):


22 տարի է միտինգին ու ամեն քայլափոխի մարդկանց սովորեցվում է, որ մենք սահմանադրական պայքարի "խելոք" ազգ ենք, "խուլիգան չենք, կարգազանց չենք",  որ "քարի մեջ արյուն կա": Էսքանին հակառակ, որս է լսել, որ քաղաքական էլիտա կոչվածից որևէ մեկը ասեր, թե եթե իրավունքներդ քրեականի ձեռն է, ապա  տուր սատկացրու:
Էդ որ ազգի ամեն մի անհատ է էնքան հանաճարեղ է, որ առանց իր "ջոջերի" կարծիքի,  բացատրությունների ու հորդորների, ինքնուրույն տաբու ջարդի՞:  -Մեկն իր բարեկամներով միամտորեն արեց  այդպիսի քայլ - 3-ը չկան, երկուսն էլ զնդանում են ու ազգի դավաճան հռչակված:
Էդ որ ազգին, իր իսկ ջոջերն ու հոգեբանությունը  դարերով կզցնեն, որ դիք-դիք մնա՞:  Կարող է չեչեն երեխան մեծանա հայի ընտանիքում ու չեչենական հասարակական-քաղաքացիական  վրեժխնդիրությունը ունենա՞: 
Որպեսզի ինչ որ վարվելակերպ ամատավորվի, այն պետք է քարոզվի: Քարոզվել ենք սահմնանդրական պայքար -ստացել ենք սահմնադրական պայքարի ժողովուրդ: Ընտանիքների մի մեծ մասում  քարոզվել է սափրագլուխ ու ոստիկան- ստացվել են դրանք:
Խասքն այն մասին է, որ հեզություն քարոզողներն այսօր գոնե պետք մի կոպեկի  պատասխանուտվություն զգան իրենց քարոզի համար ու ստացված արդյունքի համար, այլ ոչ թե իրենց նախկին սատկած էշերը քշեն:   :Ok:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր, միակ ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինելն էլ վատ գործ չի: Ինչ-որ պահի դրա համար միշտ գնորդ ա գտնվում: Ապացուցների կարիք ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկս չունի:


Հիմա սերժը չի ուզո՞ւմ գնի էդ ընդդիմությունը, թե՞ իրան դզում ա սպանություններով ու տարատեսակ տեռորով աթոռ պահելը, թե՞ փող չունի, որ գնի: Թե՞ արդեն գնել ա :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Օրինակ էսօր Մակեյանի վիճակը, իր տղայի ընտանիքի վիճակը պատկերացնւոմ եք? Ես մինչև տուն եկա, մերոնք կես մարդ են դառել...Բա էս մարդիկ ինչ ասեն? Հիմա ինչ անենք ձեռնենրս լվանք, մենակ ուտելով հո չի չէ? Հա սխալներ կա իհարկե, բայց չպայքրել հնարավոր չի...

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010), Kuk (11.01.2010), Աբելյան (11.01.2010), Նարե (11.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ որ ազգի ամեն մի անհատ է էնքան հանաճարեղ է, որ առանց իր "ջոջերի" կարծիքի,  բացատրությունների ու հորդորների, ինքնուրույն տաբու ջարդի՞:  -Մեկն իր բարեկամներով միամտորեն արեց  այդպիսի քայլ - 3-ը չկան, երկուսն էլ զնդանում են ու ազգի դավաճան հռչակված:


Տականքին հերոս սարքելու մոլուցքիցդ հրաժարվի: Անձերի խնդիր չի: Էդ օրը պետությունը գլխատվեց, որովհետև մի խումբ տականք մտավ պետական ինստիտուտը՝ Ազգային Ժողովը պղծեց, որը բերեց նրան, ինչ ունենք հիմա:

----------


## Kuk

> 22 տարի է միտինգին ու ամեն քայլափոխի մարդկանց սովորեցվում է, որ մենք սահմանադրական պայքարի "խելոք" ազգ ենք, "խուլիգան չենք, կարգազանց չենք",  որ "քարի մեջ արյուն կա": Էսքանին հակառակ, որս է լսել, որ քաղաքական էլիտա կոչվածից որևէ մեկը ասեր, թե եթե իրավունքներդ քրեականի ձեռն է, ապա  տուր սատկացրու:
> Էդ որ ազգի ամեն մի անհատ է էնքան հանաճարեղ է, որ առանց իր "ջոջերի" կարծիքի,  բացատրությունների ու հորդորների, ինքնուրույն տաբու ջարդի՞:  -*Մեկն իր բարեկամներով միամտորեն արեց  այդպիսի քայլ - 3-ը չկան, երկուսն էլ զնդանում են ու ազգի դավաճան հռչակված:*
> Էդ որ ազգին, իր իսկ ջոջերն ու հոգեբանությունը  դարերով կզցնեն, որ դիք-դիք մնա՞:  Կարող է չեչեն երեխան մեծանա հայի ընտանիքում ու չեչենական հասարակական-քաղաքացիական  վրեժխնդիրությունը ունենա՞: 
> Որպեսզի ինչ որ վարվելակերպ ամատավորվի, այն պետք է քարոզվի: Քարոզվել ենք սահմնանդրական պայքար -ստացել ենք սահմնադրական պայքարի ժողովուրդ: Ընտանիքների մի մեծ մասում  քարոզվել է սափրագլուխ ու ոստիկան- ստացվել են դրանք:
> Խասքն այն մասին է, որ հեզություն քարոզողներն այսօր գոնե պետք մի կոպեկի  պատասխանուտվություն զգան իրենց քարոզի համար ու ստացված արդյունքի համար, այլ ոչ թե իրենց նախկին սատկած էշերը քշեն:


Քաղաքական հումորի վերջին սերիաներից ա՞ :LOL:  Մեկ էլ էն շիզո-վահաններն են սենց բաներ գրում, «քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս» թեմայում մի երկու լավ հոդված եմ դրել դրանց մասին, կարդա, քեզ դուր չի գա, կարծում եմ :Pardon:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, միակ ռեալ ընդդիմություն լինելն էլ վատ գործ չի: Ինչ-որ պահի դրա համար միշտ գնորդ ա գտնվում: Ապացուցների կարիք ինձ թվում ա ոչ մեկս չունի:


Բռատ լավ էլի...Էս գնով ?

----------


## Kuk

> Տականքին հերոս սարքելու մոլուցքիցդ հրաժարվի: Անձերի խնդիր չի: Էդ օրը պետությունը գլխատվեց, որովհետև մի խումբ տականք մտավ պետական ինստիտուտը՝ Ազգային Ժողովը պղծեց, որը բերեց նրան, ինչ ունենք հիմա:


Էդ օրը արնախումը դառավ նախագահ: Այսինքն արնախումին նախագահ դարձնելը հերոսություն ա: ես չեմ ասում, Բիձեն ա ասում :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, մի պրիմիտիվացրու, աչքիցս ընկնում ես դրանով  Պետք չի:


 Ապեր, փաստորեն ամեն ինչ հենչ այդքան պրիմիտիվ է: Մարդիկ էտ պրիմիտիվի վրա փեծով փող են շինել:

----------


## Chuk

Վերջին տվյալները թարմացված՝ այստեղ

Արա Սիմոնյան - 59.6 %
Նիկոլ Փաշինյան - 40.4 %

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, փաստորեն ամեն ինչ հենչ այդքան պրիմիտիվ է: Մարդիկ էտ պրիմիտիվի վրա փեծով փող են շինել:


Եթե իսկապես հավատում ես ասածիդ, ապա նվազագույնը տարակուսանքս է առաջացնում այդ ուժի բոլոր հանրահավքներին ըստ հնարավորության ներկայությունդ  :Smile: 
Պետք չի միտք ասել «խելոք միտք» ասած լինելու համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բռատ լավ էլի...Էս գնով ?


ապեր, գինը ես չգիտեմ, էտ հարցրու բոլոր ժամանակների բոլոր ընդդիմություններին - վազգեն, շավարշ, գեղամյան, արթուրիկ, դաշնակներ, շիրխանյան հիմա էլ, ՀԱԿ-ից էր կարծեմ:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, փաստորեն ամեն ինչ հենչ այդքան պրիմիտիվ է: Մարդիկ էտ պրիմիտիվի վրա փեծով փող են շինել:


Ապեր էտ լիդերներից ովքեր հիմա պայքարի մեջ են նյութական առումով կորցրել են թե շահել? Թե կարծում ես այնքան քյալ են որ ասում են մի օր բալքի մի բան կլինի? Իմ կարծքիով նույնիսկ պռագմաիտկ և միայն բիզնեսի առումով սխալ հաշվարկ կլիներ չէ? Հիմա բոլորին կարող ենք թվարկել ու կտեսնենք որ բոլորը մեծ հաշվով շատ ավելի շատ կորցրել են քան հանրավոր է որ մի օր կշահեին

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե իսկապես հավատում ես ասածիդ, ապա նվազագույնը տարակուսանքս է առաջացնում այդ ուժի բոլոր հանրահավքներին ըստ հնարավորության ներկայությունդ 
> Պետք չի միտք ասել «խելոք միտք» ասած լինելու համար:


Պապական մի հատ լավ խոսք կա - ԲԱԼՔԻՄ: Այ էտ բալքիմի համար էլ գնում եմ: Ու իմ նման լիքը մարդ: Գնում ենք, քանի որ գնալու ուրիշ տեղ չկա: Քանի որ բողոքի ձայն բարձրացնելու ուրիշ հնարավորություն չկա: Այ տենց էշ-էշ էլ գնում ենք: բայց էտ չի նաշանակում, որ պիտի մեր էշությունը ներկայացնենք որպես լուրջ գործ, ու մենք մեզ հույս տանք, յանիմ գործ ենք անում: Անում ենք էլի: Լևոնն էլ ելույթ ա ունենում:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Տականքին հերոս սարքելու մոլուցքիցդ հրաժարվի:* Անձերի խնդիր չի: *Էդ օրը պետությունը գլխատվեց,* որովհետև մի խումբ տականք մտավ *պետական ինստիտուտը*՝ Ազգային Ժողովը պղծեց, *որը* բերեց նրան, ինչ ունենք հիմա:


 Այ սա է քարոզը:
Վրեժխնդրին հանգիստ, սառնասրտորեն որպես տականք ես ձևակերպում ու վերջ: Իմ հակառակ կարծիքը կորչում է քո- Չուկի, իսկապես խելոք, լավ, մեծ  գործ արած /ակումբը ստեղծելն ու պահելը դա իսկապես մեծ գործ է/ արած տղու կարծիքի համեմատ:
Այսօր, նոր պարտության թարմ հետքերով  այլ կարծիք ունեցողները դեռ մի քիչ թփրտում են: Վաղը ամեն ինչ կմոռացվի ու ասպարեզում նորից կմնան ԼՏՊ-ն, սահմանադրականն ու հանգիստ ինքնավստահ տոնը թե պայքարի ձևերի, և թե "տականքների" մասին: 
Ասածիդ մեջ առնվազն 3 թյուրիմածություն կա: 
1-  95 թվից այս կողմ ազգային ժողովը պետական ինստիտուտ չէ, այլ սրիկայանոց:
2- Պետությունը չի գլխատվել, էն ժամանակվա կեղտոտ խաղեր տվող 2 տականքներն են գլխատվել:
3-  Ոչ թե նրանց արածը բերեց այսօրվան, այլ ընդիմության աննորմալ արձագանքը այդ երևույթին  բերեց այսօրվան:

----------


## Chuk

> 2- Պետությունը չի գլխատվել, էն ժամանակվա կեղտոտ խաղեր տվող 2 տականքներն են գլխատվել:


Ի թիվս այլոց այդ օրը տականքի ձեռքից զոհվել է ընտանիքիս լավ բարեկամներից մեկը՝ Յուրի Բախշյանը: Իրականում նրանց տականք անվանելուս պատճառը դա չէ, այլ ի տարբերություն քեզ պետական մտածողություն ունենալս, իրերի դրվածքը չխեղաթյուրելը: Բայց հաջորդ անգամ այդ տականքին հերոս սարքելուց առաջ մտածիր նաև այդ հրաշալի մարդու կյանքի մասին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր էտ լիդերներից ովքեր հիմա պայքարի մեջ են նյութական առումով կորցրել են թե շահել? Թե կարծում ես այնքան քյալ են որ ասում են մի օր բալքի մի բան կլինի? Իմ կարծքիով նույնիսկ պռագմաիտկ և միայն բիզնեսի առումով սխալ հաշվարկ կլիներ չէ? Հիմա բոլորին կարող ենք թվարկել ու կտեսնենք որ բոլորը մեծ հաշվով շատ ավելի շատ կորցրել են քան հանրավոր է որ մի օր կշահեին


Ապեր, մի հատ ՄԵԾ կորցնող կար, ԱԺ նախագահ էր, հանին դուրս քցեցին, իտոգում լաաավ վրայա հիմա: Նենց որ, էսօր կորցնում ես, վաղը մայա ես կանգնում, մյուս օրը վրա ես հելնում: Շավարշ Քոչարյան, տաս տարի քամակը ճղեց, ու իրա ճղածի չափով գործ տվին: Կաժդոմու պո զասլուգամ: Նենց որ, կյանքում չհավատաս ոչ մեկի սրբության ու բարի նպատակների մեջ, էտ արդեն գեր-գերագույն լոխություն ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Այ սա է քարոզը:
> Վրեժխնդրին հանգիստ, սառնասրտորեն որպես տականք ես ձևակերպում ու վերջ: Իմ հակառակ կարծիքը կորչում է քո- Չուկի, իսկապես խելոք, լավ, մեծ  գործ արած /ակումբը ստեղծելն ու պահելը դա իսկապես մեծ գործ է/ արած տղու կարծիքի համեմատ:
> Այսօր, նոր պարտության թարմ հետքերով  այլ կարծիք ունեցողները դեռ մի քիչ թփրտում են: Վաղը ամեն ինչ կմոռացվի ու ասպարեզում նորից կմնան ԼՏՊ-ն, սահմանադրականն ու հանգիստ ինքնավստահ տոնը թե պայքարի ձևերի, և թե "տականքների" մասին: 
> Ասածիդ մեջ առնվազն 3 թյուրիմածություն կա: 
> 1-  95 թվից այս կողմ ազգային ժողովը պետական ինստիտուտ չէ, այլ սրիկայանոց:
> 2- Պետությունը չի գլխատվել, էն ժամանակվա կեղտոտ խաղեր տվող 2 տականքներն են գլխատվել:
> *3-  Ոչ թե նրանց արածը բերեց այսօրվան, այլ ընդիմության աննորմալ արձագանքը այդ երևույթին  բերեց այսօրվան:*


Ո՞վ էր էդ ընդդիմությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջին տվյալները թարմացված՝ այստեղ
> 
> Արա Սիմոնյան - 59.6 %
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյան - 40.4 %


Լավ ա: Ամսի 19-ին սպասենք, որ Նիկոլին կամ կարդարացնեն, կամ էլ էնքան կտան, որ համաներումով դուրս գա:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բացի 10/19-ից, մնացած տեղամասերում ոնց որ թե հայտնի են արդյուքները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրինակ էսօր Մակեյանի վիճակը, իր տղայի ընտանիքի վիճակը պատկերացնւոմ եք? Ես մինչև տուն եկա, մերոնք կես մարդ են դառել...Բա էս մարդիկ ինչ ասեն? Հիմա ինչ անենք ձեռնենրս լվանք, մենակ ուտելով հո չի չէ? Հա սխալներ կա իհարկե, բայց չպայքրել հնարավոր չի...


Իրոք ցավալի ա: Բայց դե, աննպատակ գործ ա անում տեղեն: Երևի ՀԱԿ-ում թքել մրել են:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, մի հատ ՄԵԾ կորցնող կար, ԱԺ նախագահ էր, հանին դուրս քցեցին, իտոգում լաաավ վրայա հիմա: Նենց որ, էսօր կորցնում ես, վաղը մայա ես կանգնում, մյուս օրը վրա ես հելնում: Շավարշ Քոչարյան, տաս տարի քամակը ճղեց, ու իրա ճղածի չափով գործ տվին: Կաժդոմու պո զասլուգամ: Նենց որ, կյանքում չհավատաս ոչ մեկի սրբության ու բարի նպատակների մեջ, էտ արդեն գեր-գերագույն լոխություն ա:


Ապեր սրբության մասին խոսք չեմ ասել: Բայց պատկերացրու որ շահ ասածը մենակ կեշ փողը չի էլի: Օրինակ ազատ տնտեսական համակարգն էլ ա շահ:
Լևոն, գռզոն, Նիկոլը, Ջանգիյանը, Լեդի Հակոբը, Սասունը...Շավարշը բան չուներ էլ որ կորցներ: Իրանց տուն ԿԳԲ-ն ամեն օր չէր գալիս խուզարկում, իրան չեն ունեզրկել, գործից չեն հանել: Հետո իրա ժամանակ էս աստիճանի պայքար ու շարժում չի եղել:

----------


## Աբելյան

http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2010/01/11/elections

----------


## Chuk

> Իրոք ցավալի ա: Բայց դե, աննպատակ գործ ա անում տեղեն: Երևի ՀԱԿ-ում թքել մրել են:


Ներիր, Տրիբուն ձյա, բայց այս պահին դու ես _աննպատակ_ խոսում:
Տեղեկացնեմ, որ ՀԱԿ մի շարք «լիդերներ» անմիջապես գնացել են Մակեյանին տեսակցության ու զորակցելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա սերժը չի ուզո՞ւմ գնի էդ ընդդիմությունը, թե՞ իրան դզում ա սպանություններով ու տարատեսակ տեռորով աթոռ պահելը, թե՞ փող չունի, որ գնի: Թե՞ արդեն գնել ա


Ապեր, ընդդիոմթյունն էս պահին ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս, ընդհակառակը օգուտ ա տալիս - ձև ա տալիս, յանիմ դեմոկրատիա ենք, ընդդիմություն ունենք, գալիս են ընտրություններին են մասնակցում, բայց դե չեն կարում հաղթեն: Ու ս պահին մի քանի ավել մլիցա պահելով մի երկու հոգի ձեռի հոտ տփելը ավելի էժան ա նստում,  քան գնելը: Կգնի երբ պահը հասունանա: Արթուրիկին օրինակ ամենտոշնի պահին գնեցին, դրա համար էլ թանկ նտսեց: Գեղամյանին ու Վազգենին մի քիչ ավելի անհարմար պահի, էժանով տակից դուրս էկան:

----------


## Բիձա

Ես դիտարկել եմ "պետության գլխատվելու" թեզը ու հատուկ նշել եմ, որ ոչ թե պետությունը գլխատվեց, այլ  2- կոնկրետ մարդիկ: 
Իհարկե թացն ու չորը խառնելով ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է հայտարարել: 
Կուկ, Հայաստանում ընդիմություն ասածը չհաշված 96 թվի մի 2 ժամը, միշտ էլ սահմանադրական է եղել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ներիր, Տրիբուն ձյա, բայց այս պահին դու ես _աննպատակ_ խոսում:
> Տեղեկացնեմ, որ ՀԱԿ մի շարք «լիդերներ» անմիջապես գնացել են Մակեյանին տեսակցության ու զորակցելու:


Արաաաաաա.... տենաս քույրերի ջեբը մի երկու կոպեկ փող դրել են, որ լավ նայեն  :Jpit: ))))))))) վայ Չուկ, գնացել են զորակցելու .. քիչ էր մնում հեղափոխություն անեինք

----------


## Chuk

> Ես դիտարկել եմ "պետության գլխատվելու" թեզը ու հատուկ նշել եմ, որ ոչ թե պետությունը գլխատվեց, այլ  2- կոնկրետ մարդիկ: 
> Իհարկե թացն ու չորը խառնելով ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է հայտարարել: 
> Կուկ, Հայաստանում ընդիմություն ասածը չհաշված 96 թվի մի 2 ժամը, միշտ էլ սահմանադրական է եղել:


 Պետությունը գլխատվում է, երբ նրա հիմնասյուներից մեկը, խորհրդանիշ Ազգային ժողովը վերածվում է դախլայի, ուր ինչ-որ արկածախնդիր տականք կարող է անարգել մտնել ու մարդ գնդակահարել: Դա դուռ էր մնացած բոլոր անարդարությունների համար, եթե նույնիսկ չդիտարկենք թե ում էր ձեռնտու այդ գլխատումը: Իսկ թեկուզ մի վայրկյան մտածելու դեպքում ցանկացած տրամաբանող մարդ տեսնում է, թե դա ում էր ձեռնտու:

Իսկ 96-ի քո ասած 2 ժամը բավական բախտորոշ ժամեր էին:

----------


## Chuk

> Արաաաաաա.... տենաս քույրերի ջեբը մի երկու կոպեկ փող դրել են, որ լավ նայեն ))))))))) վայ Չուկ, գնացել են զորակցելու .. քիչ էր մնում հեղափոխություն անեինք


Ընդամենը ցույց եմ տալիս քո ասածի ողջ անիմաստությունը («Երևի ՀԱԿ-ում թքել մրել են»):
Կարծում եմ, որ «խելոք գրառումներ» անելուց առաջ քո նման իսկապես խելոք մարդն ավելի լավ պետք է մտածի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր սրբության մասին խոսք չեմ ասել: Բայց պատկերացրու որ շահ ասածը մենակ կեշ փողը չի էլի: Օրինակ ազատ տնտեսական համակարգն էլ ա շահ:
> Լևոն, գռզոն, Նիկոլը, Ջանգիյանը, Լեդի Հակոբը, Սասունը...Շավարշը բան չուներ էլ որ կորցներ: Իրանց տուն ԿԳԲ-ն ամեն օր չէր գալիս խուզարկում, իրան չեն ունեզրկել, գործից չեն հանել: Հետո իրա ժամանակ էս աստիճանի պայքար ու շարժում չի եղել:


Շավարշին տենց մի նայի, նստած հելած տղայա, ԱԺ-ում էլ ծեծ կերած: Հատուկ դեպք ա: Բայց ...................... 
Քեշ փող չի, բայց մի թեթև գործի, իրա թաշախուստով .... էէէ ապեր .... կառոչե, մուտիտ ա, մեեեեծ մուտիտ, բայց վերջը մոտիկ ա, մի օր սաղ կըկնի իրա տեղը, կամ էլ չի ընկնի կմնանք կախված,  էտ էլ վատ վիճակ չի

----------


## Բիձա

"Ազգային ժողովը վերածվում է դախլայի"
Ազգային ժողովը էդ պահին չվերածվեց դախլայի -95 թվից էր դախլա: :Ok:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես դիտարկել եմ "պետության գլխատվելու" թեզը ու հատուկ նշել եմ, որ ոչ թե պետությունը գլխատվեց, այլ  2- կոնկրետ մարդիկ: 
> Իհարկե թացն ու չորը խառնելով ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է հայտարարել: 
> Կուկ, Հայաստանում ընդիմություն ասածը չհաշված 96 թվի մի 2 ժամը, միշտ էլ սահմանադրական է եղել:


Չեմ հարցնում ՝ինչպիսի ընդդիմություն էր, հարցնում եմ՝ ո՞վ կամ ովքե՞ր էին էդ ընդդիմությունը: Էնքան պարզ եմ հարցս տվել, Բիձա ձյա, որ զարմանում եմ, որ այլ կերպ ես պատասխանում հարցիս: 
96-ի մասին էնքան ա խոսվել, արդեն հոգնել եմ. ամեն անգամ թեման տանում ես նախնադար: Որ ասում եմ՝ մնացել ես 96-ի չափառների մոտ, նեղանում ես: Փոխաբերական իմաստով եմ ասում, Բիձ ջան: Եթե փորձեմ շատ կարճ, գուցե չափազանց կարճ բնութագրել 96-ի չափառների պատմությունը, կասեմ, որ 96-ին եղել ա նորմալ ընդդիմություն, հիմար ու անհեռատես առաջնորդ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընդամենը ցույց եմ տալիս քո ասածի ողջ անիմաստությունը («Երևի ՀԱԿ-ում թքել մրել են»):
> Կարծում եմ, որ «խելոք գրառումներ» անելուց առաջ քո նման իսկապես խելոք մարդն ավելի լավ պետք է մտածի:


 Ապեր, ես էլ հիմա քո հետ չեմ համաձայնվում, իրար "թքում մրում ենք", բայց հենց առաջին առիթով հետդ ջիգյարով գարեջում եմ խմում, ու ախպերավարի զրույց եմ անում:

----------


## Chuk

> "Ազգային ժողովը վերածվում է դախլայի"
> Ազգային ժողովը էդ պահին չվերածվեց դախլայի -95 թվից էր դախլա:


Բնավ ոչ:
Կեղծիքները և այլնը վերացնելու ձևեր կան: Իսկ այդ օրը ինքը վերածվեց դախլայի, որովհետև այլևս հարգանք չէր կարող լինել նման կառույցի նկատմամբ: Սա մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք է, որը հասկանալուց հետո շատ բաներ գուցե հասկանաս:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ես էլ հիմա քո հետ չեմ համաձայնվում, իրար "թքում մրում ենք", բայց հենց առաջին առիթով հետդ ջիգյարով գարեջում եմ խմում, ու ախպերավարի զրույց եմ անում:


Խոսքը բնավ դրա մասին չի գնում:
Այլ գնում է նրա մասին, որ Մակեյանն էլ, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ անում են էն, ինչ կարողանում են: Ու որ իրենց քայլերը փոխադարձ հարգվում են: Ու ավելորդ «ծաղրական» խոսակցություններդ քեզ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, պատիվ չեն բերում: Որովհետև չափազանց ես էժանացնում գաղափարները:

----------


## Rammer

> Շավարշին տենց մի նայի, նստած հելած տղայա, ԱԺ-ում էլ ծեծ կերած: Հատուկ դեպք ա: Բայց ...................... 
> Քեշ փող չի, բայց մի թեթև գործի, իրա թաշախուստով .... էէէ ապեր .... կառոչե, մուտիտ ա, մեեեեծ մուտիտ, բայց վերջը մոտիկ ա, մի օր սաղ կըկնի իրա տեղը, կամ էլ չի ընկնի կմնանք կախված,  էտ էլ վատ վիճակ չի


Ապեր եթե ինչ որ մարդիկ ծախվել են դա դեռ բավարար չի ամբողջ ընդիմությանը մի գծի դնելու համար...Մարդիկ լավ էլ հավեսով գրոծեր էլ ունենեին մինչև պայքարը, լավ էլ աշխատում էին, լավ էլ դիրք ունեին, բիզնես էլ և այլն:
Բայց դա գլխավորը չի:
Գլխավորը հետևյալն ա: Որոշ մարդիկ տարբեր դրդապատճառներով, տարբեր նպատակներով համախմբվել են ու պայքարում են այս իշխանությունների դեմ: Հիմա ես կոնկրետ շահ ունեմ կոնկրետ խնդիր և ես տեսնում եմ որ դաշանկացելով այդ մարդկանց հետ մոտենում եմ այդ խնդրի լուծմանը: Այլ եղանակը իմ խնդիրը լուծելու չկա հիմա: Մնացածը թե ով վերջում ինչ կլինի էական էլ չի ու մեծ հարցականի տակա...

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

1,5 տարի առաջ գրել էի, որ շուն բռնողների ընտրություն էլ լինի Հայաստանում էլի անցնելու ա էն մարդը ու իրանք են ուզում: Ուզում ա թեկնածուներից մեկը Լևոնը լինի, մյուսը՝ Վռամ անունով ստայակնի աշխատող: Մեկ ա անցնելու ա Վռամը, եթե իրան իշխանությունն ա ուզում:
Կապ չունի ընտրությունները քաղաքապետի են, պրեզիդենտի, թաղապետի, թափուր մնացած դեպուտատական աթոռի, թե շենքի լիազորի: Հայաստանում ներկա կլանային համակարգը թույլ չի տալիս ընտրություն բառին վերաբերվել բառի բուն իմաստով: Ընտրությունները արարողակարգի պես մի բան են դառել: Ավանդական հարսանիքի արարողակարգի նման: Ասենք խորոված բերելուց փող տալու պես ադաթային բնույթ են կրում: Ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրական ադաթների, նշանակումից առաջ, ապագա պաշտոնյաին ժողովուրդը շնորհավորում ա յաշիկում թուղթ գցելու գեղեցիկ ավանդական ծիսակարգով:

----------


## Ahik

Ժող ջան ով ունի էտ Առա Սիմոնյանի նկարը: Ուզում եմ տեսնեմ թե ետ ովա ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Chuk

> 1,5 տարի առաջ գրել էի, որ շուն բռնողների ընտրություն էլ լինի Հայաստանում էլի անցնելու ա էն մարդը ու իրանք են ուզում: Ուզում ա թեկնածուներից մեկը Լևոնը լինի, մյուսը՝ Վռամ անունով ստայակնի աշխատող: Մեկ ա անցնելու ա Վռամը, եթե իրան իշխանությունն ա ուզում:
> Կապ չունի ընտրությունները քաղաքապետի են, պրեզիդենտի, թաղապետի, թափուր մնացած դեպուտատական աթոռի, թե շենքի լիազորի: Հայաստանում ներկա կլանային համակարգը թույլ չի տալիս ընտրություն բառին վերաբերվել բառի բուն իմաստով: Ընտրությունները արարողակարգի պես մի բան են դառել: Ավանդական հարսանիքի արարողակարգի նման: Ասենք խորոված բերելուց փող տալու պես ադաթային բնույթ են կրում: Ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրական ադաթների, նշանակումից առաջ, ապագա պաշտոնյաին ժողովուրդը շնորհավորում ա յաշիկում թուղթ գցելու գեղեցիկ ավանդական ծիսակարգով:


Բա հետո՞:
Համակերպվե՞նք  :Smile: 
Էդ ինչ ասում ես, Աշոտիկն էլ գիտի: Աշոտիկն ո՞վ ա: Եսիմ: 4-րդ դասարանի երեխա ա:
Խնդիրն էն ա, որ էս ամեն ինչի կուտակումներն են, որ բերում են լուծման... որոշ դեպքերում՝ կործանման: Բայց մենք առաջ ենք գնում լուծելու համար:

----------


## Kuk

Ա1+

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010), Rammer (11.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող ջան ով ունի էտ Արա Սիմոնյանի նկարը: Ուզում եմ տեսնեմ թե ետ ովա ընդհանրապես:


 Տես՝

----------


## Chuk

> Թիվ 10-15 ընտրական տեղամասի նախագահ Արտաշես Մարուքյանը ընտրությունների արդյունքների ամփոփման ընթացքում որոշել է իր սեղանի վրայից վերցնել մի խուրձ քվեաթերթիկ եւ դնել մեկ այլ տեղ: Պարոն Մարուքյանի քայլը միանշանակ Ընտրական Օրենսգրքի խախտումը, որը նաեւ նա չի հերքում:
> 
> «Ես Էլ եմ մարդ, հասկանում ենք, ամբողջ օրը հոգնել էի, նյարդերս չդիմացան: Անընդհատ տեսախցիկները վրաս են պահում, քվեատուփի մեջ են նկարում, չդիմացա: Գիտեք ինչ կասեմ, այդ մարդկանց նորմալ ընտրությունների ընթացքը չի բավարարում»,- «Ա1+»-ին ասաց Մարուքյանը: «Այդ մարդիկ» ասելով` նա նկատի ունի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանց, դիտորդներին եւ լրագրողներին: Թիվ 10/15 ընտրական տեղամասում, ըստ Մարուքյանի տվյալների, Դավիթ Հակոբյանը հավաքել է 6 ձայն, Արա Սիմոնյանը 367, իսկ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը` 201 ձայն:
> 
> Ընտրական տեղամասում տեղի ունեցած մյուս իրադարձությունների մասին պարոն Մարուքյանը հրաժարվեց պատմել` ասելով. «Ոչ մի արտառոց բան տեղի չի ունեցել»: Տեղի ունեցած «ոչ արտառոց բանի» մասին «Ա1+»-ին պատմեցին դիտորդները: Վանաձորի Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայի դիտորդ Արայիկ Զարյանը մեզ հայտնեց, որ ժամը 10.30-ի սահմաններում թիվ 10/15 ընտրական տեղամաս են ներխուժել 6-7 երիտասարդներ եւ տեղամասում ներկա լրագրողներին արգելել նկարահանումներ կատարել: Նրանք Արտաշես Մարուքյանի մի կողմ դրած քվեաթերթիկները վերցրել են, ինչ-որ տուփի մեջ դրել, հետո հետ բերել: Ըստ դիտորդի` արդյունքում մոտ 100 քվեաթերթիկ ավելացել է Արա Սիմոնյանի օգտին:
> 
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձիք փորձել են արձանագրել տեղի ունեցածը, սակայն հանձնաժողովի նախագահը հրաժարվել է ընդունել արձանագրությունը: Թիվ 10-15 ընտրական տեղամաս է ներկայացել Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը, որի ներկայությամբ 2 արձանագրություն է կազմվել` մեկը տեղի ունեցածի, իսկ մյուսը տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ արձանագրությունը հանձնաժողովի նախագահի կողմից չընդունվելու մասին: Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ներկայացուցիչները արձանագրությունները հանձնել են Ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողով եւ պահանջում են անվավեր ճանաչել թիվ 10/15 ընտրական տեղամասի արդյունքները:


Ա1+

----------

Kuk (11.01.2010), Rammer (11.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> 1,5 տարի առաջ գրել էի, որ շուն բռնողների ընտրություն էլ լինի Հայաստանում էլի անցնելու ա էն մարդը ու իրանք են ուզում: Ուզում ա թեկնածուներից մեկը Լևոնը լինի, մյուսը՝ Վռամ անունով ստայակնի աշխատող: Մեկ ա անցնելու ա Վռամը, եթե իրան իշխանությունն ա ուզում:
> Կապ չունի ընտրությունները քաղաքապետի են, պրեզիդենտի, թաղապետի, թափուր մնացած դեպուտատական աթոռի, թե շենքի լիազորի: Հայաստանում ներկա կլանային համակարգը թույլ չի տալիս ընտրություն բառին վերաբերվել բառի բուն իմաստով: Ընտրությունները արարողակարգի պես մի բան են դառել: Ավանդական հարսանիքի արարողակարգի նման: Ասենք խորոված բերելուց փող տալու պես ադաթային բնույթ են կրում: Ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրական ադաթների, նշանակումից առաջ, ապագա պաշտոնյաին ժողովուրդը շնորհավորում ա յաշիկում թուղթ գցելու գեղեցիկ ավանդական ծիսակարգով:


 Թուղթ քցելով հեղափոխություն չեն անում, իրանք էլ են դա շատ լավ հասկանում, դա անում են ակտիվիստներին չկորցնելու համար, ես էլ ասում եմ տենց քսան տարի ակտիվիստ մի կորցրեք, հետո՞ , ինձ թվում ա Լևոնը սպասում ա երբ Արցախի հարցը դառնա էնքան կրիտիկական որ գոնե մարդիկ գլուխները հավաքեն ու նորից հզոր ալիք բարձրանա, բայց եթե պտի շախմատ խաղա ուրեմն առը հա քեզ հեղափոխություն:

----------


## Բիձա

Կուկ, ինչ կապ ունի, թե ովքեր էին ընդիմությունը: Քեզ միշտ թվում է, որ ես ԱԺՄ-ի, կամ ինչ որ գոյություն չունեցաղ անարխիստների  կողմնակից եմ: 
Եթե այդպիսին լիներ, մինչև հիմա 100 անգամ այդ մասին ասած կլինեի:   Եթե իսկապես նորմալ ընդիմություն ասած 99-ին Հայասըտանում լիներ, պետք է ասեր- վայ, վատ եղավ, որ 2-ից բացի մյուսները զոհվեցին, բայց էդ 2-ին տեղն էր: 
Էսքան բանի մասին է խոսքը: 
Հիմա էլ փաստացի չկա ընդիմություն: Պարտվելը, ծեծվելը ընդիմություն լինել է նշանակում՞ : Ընդիմությունն էն է, որը հասկանում է, վեր է լուծում, ձևեր է գտնում ու քարոզում կոնկրետ այդ պայքարը հաղթանակի հասցնելու համար: Եթե երկիրդ նորմալ երկիր է, ընդիմությունը կոչ է անում գնալ սահմանադրորեն ընտրել իր թեկնածուի օգտին, ու եթե շահում է, վերցնում է իշխանությունը: Իսկ եթե դեմդ քրեականն է, ապա ընդիմությունը ոչ թե պետք է միտինգ անի ու շարունակաբար ծեծվի, այլ ասի, որ ով կարող է, թող դրանց սատկացնի: 
Այլ ասելիք չկա:

----------


## Rammer

> Կուկ, ինչ կապ ունի, թե ովքեր էին ընդիմությունը: Քեզ միշտ թվում է, որ ես ԱԺՄ-ի, կամ ինչ որ գոյություն չունեցաղ անարխիստների  կողմնակից եմ: 
> Եթե այդպիսին լիներ, մինչև հիմա 100 անգամ այդ մասին ասած կլինեի:   Եթե իսկապես նորմալ ընդիմություն ասած 99-ին Հայասըտանում լիներ, պետք է ասեր- վայ, վատ եղավ, որ 2-ից բացի մյուսները զոհվեցին, բայց էդ 2-ին տեղն էր: 
> Էսքան բանի մասին է խոսքը: 
> Հիմա էլ փաստացի չկա ընդիմություն: Պարտվելը, ծեծվելը ընդիմություն լինել է նշանակում՞ : Ընդիմությունն էն է, որը հասկանում է, վեր է լուծում, ձևեր է գտնում ու քարոզում կոնկրետ այդ պայքարը հաղթանակի հասցնելու համար: Եթե երկիրդ նորմալ երկիր է, ընդիմությունը կոչ է անում գնալ սահմանադրորեն ընտրել իր թեկնածուի օգտին, ու եթե շահում է, վերցնում է իշխանությունը: Իսկ եթե դեմդ քրեականն է, ապա ընդիմությունը ոչ թե պետք է միտինգ անի ու շարունակաբար ծեծվի, այլ ասի, որ որ կարող է, թող դրանց սատկացնի: 
> Այլ ասելիք չկա:


Ապեր դե ըստ ռեսուրսների սատկսնում ենք էլի ինչքան կարողանում ենք...Հենց խնդիրը էնա որ ռեալ սատկասնող չկա ապեր:

----------


## Gayl

> ոչ թե պետք է միտինգ անի ու շարունակաբար ծեծվի, այլ ասի, որ ով կարող է, թող դրանց սատկացնի: 
> Այլ ասելիք չկա:


Չէ Բիձա ծեծվելուց կայֆ բան չկա, էն էլ ռեժիմով ու դուբինկեքով, 32 ատամի ասած.
 -Բա հետո՞
-Հետո ջան

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր դե ըստ ռեսուրսների սատկսնում ենք էլի ինչքան կարողանում ենք...Հենց խնդիրը էնա որ ռեալ սատկասնող չկա ապեր:


Ռեալ սատկացնողներ եղել են:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե դեմդ քրեականն է, ապա ընդիմությունը ոչ թե պետք է միտինգ անի ու շարունակաբար ծեծվի, այլ ասի, որ ով կարող է, թող դրանց սատկացնի: 
> Այլ ասելիք չկա:


Բիձա ջան, հույս չունենաս, որ տրամաբանող ու խելամիտ մարդիկ ընդդիմությանը ջախջախման կտանեն: Չի ստացվի: Հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված, թեկուզ պարբերաբար ծեծ ուտելով, բայց դուխներս տեղը ու գլուխներս բարձր հաղթելու ենք  :Smile: 
Իհարկե գիտեմ, որ շատ մարդկանց մտածողությունը չի ընկալում, թե դա ոնց է հնարավոր, բայց ոչինչ, ավելի լավ է չհասկանան, հետո տեսնեն, քան թե մենք հիմա հետ կանգնենք մեր բռնած ուղուց  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, ինչ կապ ունի, թե ովքեր էին ընդիմությունը: Քեզ միշտ թվում է, որ ես ԱԺՄ-ի, կամ ինչ որ գոյություն չունեցաղ անարխիստների  կողմնակից եմ: 
> Եթե այդպիսին լիներ, մինչև հիմա 100 անգամ այդ մասին ասած կլինեի:   Եթե իսկապես նորմալ ընդիմություն ասած 99-ին Հայասըտանում լիներ, պետք է ասեր- վայ, վատ եղավ, որ 2-ից բացի մյուսները զոհվեցին, բայց էդ 2-ին տեղն էր: 
> Էսքան բանի մասին է խոսքը: 
> Հիմա էլ փաստացի չկա ընդիմություն: Պարտվելը, ծեծվելը ընդիմություն լինել է նշանակում՞ : Ընդիմությունն էն է, որը հասկանում է, վեր է լուծում, ձևեր է գտնում ու քարոզում կոնկրետ այդ պայքարը հաղթանակի հասցնելու համար: Եթե երկիրդ նորմալ երկիր է, ընդիմությունը կոչ է անում գնալ սահմանադրորեն ընտրել իր թեկնածուի օգտին, ու եթե շահում է, վերցնում է իշխանությունը: Իսկ եթե դեմդ քրեականն է, ապա ընդիմությունը ոչ թե պետք է միտինգ անի ու շարունակաբար ծեծվի, այլ ասի, որ ով կարող է, թող դրանց սատկացնի: 
> Այլ ասելիք չկա:


Բիձ, կներես, բայց արդեն հեքիաթ ես պատմում, ասում ես՝ էդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը, ես քեզ հարցնում եմ՝ ո՞վ էր էդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը, դու ասում ես՝ նորմալ ընդդիմությունն էս երկրում սենց պետքա անի, էն երկրում՝ նենց:

Բիձ, հարցնում եմ՝ ո՞վ էր էդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը, որի մասին գրել ես: 
Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որի օրինակին հետևելով կկարողանաս հասկանալ, թե ինչպես պետք է պատասխանես հարցիս: Եթե հարցնեմ՝ ո՞վ է ստեղծել ակումբը, դու պետք է ասես՝ Չուկը: Կարճ կոնկրետ, ոչ թե պետքա ասես՝ նորմալ երկրում ֆորումները սենց պետքա ստեղծեն, նենց պետքա ստեղծեն: Հիմա նույն ձևով ուրիշ բան եմ հարցնում՝ ո՞վ էր այդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռեալ սատկացնողներ եղել են:


Հա մ.թ.ա. 95-55 թվերին էլ ահագին դուխով տղեք են եղել...Ինչ կապ ունի թե նախկինում եղել են թե ոչ: Այսօր դա հարց չի լուծում ու իրավիչակային փոփխության չի բերում: Ես էլ եմ տեսել....

----------


## Kuk

> Ռեալ սատկացնողներ եղել են:


Բա ինչի՞ չսատկացրին կամ ինչի՞ չեն սատկացնում, Լևոնը չի թողո՞ւմ, ՀԱԿ-ը չի թողո՞ւմ, ուրեմն ռեալ սատկացնող չեն, ռեալ սատկացնողները չեն նայի ոչ Լևոնին, ոչ ՀԱԿ-ին:

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010), Rammer (11.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Ռամեր, չեմ հասկանում մանկապարտեզ է՞
Ընդիմությունը ներկա պայմաններում պետք է միայն քարոզի ֆիզիկական փոխհատուցման, սատկացնելու մասին: Հասարակությանը ներարկի դրա անհրաժեշտության մասին մտածելակերպը ու գովաբանի սատկացնողներին- /ոնց մուսուլմաններն են գովաբանում իրենց հերոսներին/ այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ կազմակերպի դա: Կոնկրետ գործը բացահայտ, լեգալ  կազմակերպելը անհնար է: Հաջորդ օրը բոլորը կհայտնվեն բանտում:
Սատկացնող հիմա չկա ու հետագայում էլ չի հայտնվի, քանի որ այդ գործն անողը վաղը "տականք" է համարվելու  մեզանում: 
Ով է վստահ, որ եթե ինքն էսօր շշկռի ու մի սատկացնելու արժանիին  սատկացնի, վաղը  չեն ասի, թե դու ոնց համարձակվեցիր մեր հերոսին սատկացնել-դե արի գնա բանտում փտի:

----------


## Rammer

> Բա ինչի՞ չսատկացրին կամ ինչի՞ չեն սատկացնում, Լևոնը չի թողո՞ւմ, ՀԱԿ-ը չի թողո՞ւմ, ուրեմն ռեալ սատկացնող չեն, ռեալ սատկացնողները չեն նայի ոչ Լևոնին, ոչ ՀԱԿ-ին:


Ապեր իհարկե մի տարբերակ էլ կա...Իրականում կան այդ սատկսնողնները, բայց իրենք էլ ռեալ են գնահատում իրավիճակը և հասկանում են որ կա քար հավքելու ժամանակ և կա քար շպրտելու ժամանակը: Իրոք ընդիմութայն շարքերում կան դուխով ու հաստատ սատկսնողններ, բայց այդ մարդիկ նաև կարողանում են իրատես լինել և ճիշտ որոշում կայացնել...
Ավատարս լավն ա չէ  :Jpit: )

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամեր, չեմ հասկանում մանկապարտեզ է՞
> Ընդիմությունը ներկա պայմաններում պետք է միայն քարոզի ֆիզիկական փոխհատուցման, սատկացնելու մասին: Հասարակությանը ներարկի դրա անհրաժեշտության մասին մտածելակերպը ու գովաբանի սատկացնողներին- /ոնց մուսուլմաններն են գովաբանում իրենց հերոսներին/ այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ կազմակերպի դա: Կոնկրետ գործը բացահայտ, լեգալ  կազմակերպելը անհնար է: Հաջորդ օրը բոլորը կհայտնվեն բանտում:
> Սատկացնող հիմա չկա ու հետագայում էլ չի հայտնվի, քանի որ այդ գործն անողը վաղը "տականք" է համարվելու  մեզանում: 
> Ով է վստահ, որ եթե ինքն էսօր շշկռի ու մի սատկացնելու արժանիին  սատկացնի, վաղը  չեն ասի, թե դու ոնց համարձակվեցիր մեր հերոսին սատկացնել-դե արի գնա բանտում փտի:


Ձաձ մահապատժի մի տարբերակ կա գիտես: համարվում ա ամենադաժան տարբերակներից մեկը: Մարդու գլխին կաթիլ առ կաթիլ ջուր ա կաթում և վերջում գլուխը ծակում ա , ուղեղին ա հասնում:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա ինչի՞ չսատկացրին կամ ինչի՞ չեն սատկացնում, Լևոնը չի թողո՞ւմ, ՀԱԿ-ը չի թողո՞ւմ, ուրեմն ռեալ սատկացնող չեն, ռեալ սատկացնողները չեն նայի ոչ Լևոնին, ոչ ՀԱԿ-ին:


Ապեր ես ասում եմ եղել են դու ասում ես բա խի չսատկացրին:Չէ ապեր Լևոնի թողելով չի ուղղակի իրանց կոչ են անում ծեծվեն , դե իրանց էլ երևի չդզեց ռեժիմով ծեծ ուտելու առաջարկը ու յան տվին հասկանալով որ յուղ են վառում, ցավոք ես իրանցից ուշ հասկացա , էն ժամանակ երբ իմացա որ հինգ հոգի հիվանդանոցում պառկած են:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր իհարկե մի տարբերակ էլ կա...Իրականում կան այդ սատկսնողնները, բայց իրենք էլ ռեալ են գնահատում իրավիճակը և հասկանում են որ կա քար հավքելու ժամանակ և կա քար շպրտելու ժամանակը: Իրոք ընդիմութայն շարքերում կան դուխով ու հաստատ սատկսնողններ, բայց այդ մարդիկ նաև կարողանում են իրատես լինել և ճիշտ որոշում կայացնել...
> Ավատարս լավն ա չէ )


Հա, ապեր, թույն ավատար ունես. ոնց որ դուխով իրական ռեալ սատկացնող լինի, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ իրատես ա ու կարողանում ա ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնի :Jpit:

----------

Legolas (11.01.2010), Rammer (11.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ռամեր, չեմ հասկանում մանկապարտեզ է՞
> Ընդիմությունը ներկա պայմաններում պետք է միայն քարոզի ֆիզիկական փոխհատուցման, սատկացնելու մասին: Հասարակությանը ներարկի դրա անհրաժեշտության մասին մտածելակերպը ու գովաբանի սատկացնողներին- /ոնց մուսուլմաններն են գովաբանում իրենց հերոսներին/ այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ կազմակերպի դա: Կոնկրետ գործը բացահայտ, լեգալ  կազմակերպելը անհնար է: Հաջորդ օրը բոլորը կհայտնվեն բանտում:
> Սատկացնող հիմա չկա ու հետագայում էլ չի հայտնվի, քանի որ այդ գործն անողը վաղը "տականք" է համարվելու  մեզանում: 
> Ով է վստահ, որ եթե ինքն էսօր շշկռի ու մի սատկացնելու արժանիին  սատկացնի, վաղը  չեն ասի, թե դու ոնց համարձակվեցիր մեր հերոսին սատկացնել-դե արի գնա բանտում փտի:


Ոչ պետականամետ մտածողության քարոզումդ գուցե դադարեցնե՞ս:
Թե կարծու՞մ ես, որ էդպես ելք է: Կարծում ես, որ ուժով եկածը ուժով չի՞ իշխելու:
Մենք քաղաքակիրթ ու այո՛ սահմանադրական եղանակով (որի մեջ նաև ընդվզումն է մտնում) հաղթելու ենք:
Իսկ այլ տեսակետի կրող ես, խնդրեմ գործիր, բայց մեզնից մի սպասիր: Ըստ հոխորտալուտենդենցի քո այդ գաղափարի հետևից եկող պիտի որ լինի (այլ հարց, որ իրականում չկա, որտև մեծամասնությունը հավայի հոխորտացող են), բայց կրկնում եմ, մեզնից ընդդիմության ջախջախումը երաշխավորող ու պետության հիմքերն ավելի թուլացնող քայլեր մի՛ սպասիր:

----------

Ahik (11.01.2010), ministr (11.01.2010), Rammer (11.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Բիձա ջան, հույս չունենաս, որ տրամաբանող ու խելամիտ մարդիկ ընդդիմությանը ջախջախման կտանեն: Չի ստացվի: Հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված, թեկուզ պարբերաբար ծեծ ուտելով, բայց դուխներս տեղը ու գլուխներս բարձր հաղթելու ենք 
> Իհարկե գիտեմ, որ շատ մարդկանց մտածողությունը չի ընկալում, թե դա ոնց է հնարավոր, բայց ոչինչ, ավելի լավ է չհասկանան, հետո տեսնեն, քան թե մենք հիմա հետ կանգնենք մեր բռնած ուղուց


Ճիշտ ես, եթե գտնվի իշխանության թույլ օղակը: Եթե այնպես լինի, որ հրամանը վերևից ներքև չհասնի... կարճ ասած լինի կոնկրետ աշխատող պլան: Կոնկրետ հեսա 2 տարի կլինի, որ տարեկան մի քանի միտինգից, երթից բացի այլ բան չի երևում... Համաձայն եմ, որ մարտի 1եր պետք չեն, զենքի դեմ ընդդիմությունն անզոր է, իսկ զենքի կիրառումն էլ, ոնց որ ցույց է տալիս կյանքը, իշխանությունները լրիվ մարսում են նույնիսկ առանց բխկացնելու...

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր ես ասում եմ եղել են դու ասում ես բա խի չսատկացրին:Չէ ապեր Լևոնի թողելով չի ուղղակի իրանց կոչ են անում ծեծվեն , դե իրանց էլ երևի չդզեց ռեժիմով ծեծ ուտելու առաջարկը ու յան տվին հասկանալով որ յուղ են վառում, ցավոք ես իրանցից ուշ հասկացա , էն ժամանակ երբ իմացա որ հինգ հոգի հիվանդանոցում պառկած են:


Ի՞նչ կոչ անել ապեր, եթե իրական սատկացնող լինեին, ամենահետաքրքիր կոչի վրա էլ թքած կունենային, կգնային կսատկացնեին, եթե չեն սատկացրել, ուրեմն ռեալ սատկացնող չէին:
Տենց ամեն մեկն էլ կարա իրան իրական սատկացնող հռչակի, որ հարցնեն՝ բա ինչի՞ չես սատկացրել կամ չես սատկացնում, կպատասխանի՝ դե ուզում էի սատկացնեի, ինձ ասին գնա ծեծ կոր, ես էլ յան տվեցի:

----------


## Բիձա

Ժամանակին Արշակ Սադոյանը առաջարկում էր թաղերում բիլակակռվի պատրաստ տղերքի փոքր խմբեր ստեղծել: Հայաստանում  չգտնվեց մեկը որ ձեռ չառնի այդ գաղափարը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ОТ ДИКТАТУРЫ К ДЕМОКРАТИИ Концептуальные основы освобождения
> Մի թեթև կարդա, ճիշտ ու սխալի հետևությունները ինքդ արա:


Վիշապ ջան, էս գիրքը չեմ կարդացել. իմ իմացածով ասեմ :Blush: 

Առանց ցնցման դիկտատուրայից դեմոկրատիա անցումը լինում է, եթե իշխող շրջանակն է ձգտում դրան: Բայց մեր երկրում ոչ միայն ձգտումը չկա, այլև ընդհանրապես ավելի արմատները խորն է գցում: Այս տեսանկյունից, իհարկե, ճիշտ եք, որ անհրաժեշտ է հարձակվել: Հասարակությունը, եթե դեռ նման բաները հանդուրժում է, ուրեմն քաղաքացիական չէ /գյուտ արեցի/, ինքնակարգավորման չի ենթարկվում, ինքնաառողջացում չի լինում: Հնարավոր չի, որ մի երկրում ժողովուրդը ինքնաբխվի, եթե սերմերը ցանված չլինեն: Սերմերը ցանված էին 2008-ի փետրվարի վերջին, բայց Լևոնը հապաղում էր: Գուցե սխալված լինեմ, բայց ինքը սպասում էր, որ մթնոլորտը այնքան շիկանա, որ ժողովուրդը ինքը որոշի ու գնա Բաղրամյան, որ հետո ինքը իր վրա բիծ չունենա: Ու իշխանությունը հենց շիկացման շրջանում միանգամից սառեցրեց: Հիմա այլ է իրավիճակը. հետընտրական թեժ շրջան չէ, ժողովուրդը չի վտանգի իրեն և սահմանային շրջաններից չի գա Երևան՝ մասնակցելու հանրահավաքի. համընդհանուր ինչ-որ դադար է: Բայց կարևորը այն է, որ կա ծուխը: Դա չի մարել, ու կլինեն մարդիկ, որ թույլ չեն տա, որ մարի: Լևոնը հիմա չունի այն <<թիկունքը>> /ժողովրդի տեսքով/, որ բացահայտ հարձակման գնա, իսկ եթե կրկին լինեն այն բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքները, նստացույցը, երթերը... այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի իշխանությունների հետ խոսել ուլտիմատումի տոնով: Ընդդիմությունը սխալ քայլի իրավունք չունի. անգամ գդալ գտնեն մոտները, կարող ա նստեցնեն մի քանի տարի: Եթե գրոհի քաղաքականության կողմն ենք բռնում, ուրեմն մենք ինչ-որ բան պետք է կազմակերպենք՝ հասարակ քաղաքացիներով:

Անցյալ կիսամյակ քաղպաշտպանություն էինք անցնում. բավականին անհետաքրքիր առարկա էր: Բայց մի նախադասություն այնքան է դուրս եկել, որ անգիր եմ հիշում: Ասում է՝ նորմալ գործընթացի բացասական շեղումների կուտակումը հանգեցնում է աղետի: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ընտրակեղծիքները, մարդկանց ահաբեկելը... նորմալ գործընթաց են մեր երկրում: Այսինքն՝ ՀԱԿ-ը ճիշտ էլ սկսել է պայքարը՝ ձևավորել քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, թույլ չտալ, որ <<նորմալ>> գործընթացները արմատավորվեն: Երբ մենթալիտետը փոխվի, երբ ընտրելիս չառաջնորդվենք ԽԾԲ տարբերակով, երբ տեր կանգնենք մեր իրավունքներին… իշխանությունը ոչ թե կամաց-կամաց, այլ հաստատուն քայլերով, ես կասեի՝ ցատկերով, կգնա դեպի աղետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ես, եթե գտնվի իշխանության թույլ օղակը: Եթե այնպես լինի, որ հրամանը վերևից ներքև չհասնի... կարճ ասած լինի կոնկրետ աշխատող պլան: Կոնկրետ հեսա 2 տարի կլինի, որ տարեկան մի քանի միտինգից, երթից բացի այլ բան չի երևում... Համաձայն եմ, որ մարտի 1եր պետք չեն, զենքի դեմ ընդդիմությունն անզոր է, իսկ զենքի կիրառումն էլ, ոնց որ ցույց է տալիս կյանքը, իշխանությունները լրիվ մարսում են նույնիսկ առանց բխկացնելու...


Ես մարդկանց այն տիպին եմ պատկանում, որը գիտի, որ հսկա փոփոխությունները մեկ ակնթարթում չեն լինում, մի հատ մատները ճտտացնելով կամ անկապ կոչ անելով չեն լինում: Սա երկար պրոցես ա: Ու էդ երկու տարին անիմաստ վատնված չի, այլ ընթացքի մի մասն ա: Հա, կարող ա 15-20 տարի տևի: Բայց մինչև վերջ գնալու ենք  :Wink:

----------

ministr (11.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ժամանակին Արշակ Սադոյանը առաջարկում էր թաղերում բիլակակռվի պատրաստ տղերքի փոքր խմբեր ստեղծել: Հայաստանում  չգտնվեց մեկը որ ձեռ չառնի այդ գաղափարը:


Բիձ ջան համամիտ եմ որ փոքր ԻՆՔՆԱՊԱՇՏՊԱՆԱԿԱՆ կամավորական հիմունքներով ձևավաևված խումբ կամ խմբեր պետք են: Բայց դա չպետք է գործիք լինի իշխանափոխության կամ հեղափոխության համար: Հասկնաւոմ ես քո ասածը մաքուր ՏԵՌՈՐՆ Ա: Իսկ տեռորի միջոցով միայն հնարավոր ա թուլացնել և ջլտել երկիրը ու ոչ մի արդյուքնի չենք հասնի:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժամանակին Արշակ Սադոյանը առաջարկում էր թաղերում բիլակակռվի պատրաստ տղերքի փոքր խմբեր ստեղծել: Հայաստանում  չգտնվեց մեկը որ ձեռ չառնի այդ գաղափարը:


ԲԻձ, հիմա էլ անցար Արշակ սադոյանի՞ն, կարողա՞ մյուս գրառումդ դհոլի մասին լինի, իսկ իդիոտի մասի՞ն ինչ կասես, բայց ախքի մասին գրառումները խնդրում եմ ինտիմ բաժնում կատարես: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ տենց էլ հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր՝ 99-ին ո՞վ էր քո ասած ընդդիմությունը: 99-ի ընդդիմության մասին էիր խոսել, չեմ հասկացել՝ ում մասին ես խոսել, հիմա ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե դա ով էր, չես ասում, գաղտնիք ա՞:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Ոչ պետականամետ մտածողության քարոզումդ գուցե դադարեցնե՞ս*:
> Թե կարծու՞մ ես, որ էդպես ելք է: Կարծում ես, որ ուժով եկածը ուժով չի՞ իշխելու:
> Մենք քաղաքակիրթ ու այո՛ սահմանադրական եղանակով (որի մեջ նաև ընդվզումն է մտնում) հաղթելու ենք:
> Իսկ այլ տեսակետի կրող ես, խնդրեմ գործիր, բայց մեզնից մի սպասիր: Ըստ հոխորտալուտենդենցի քո այդ գաղափարի հետևից եկող պիտի որ լինի (այլ հարց, որ իրականում չկա, որտև մեծամասնությունը հավայի հոխորտացող են), բայց կրկնում եմ, մեզնից ընդդիմության ջախջախումը երաշխավորող ու պետության հիմքերն ավելի թուլացնող քայլեր մի՛ սպասիր:


Որ միայն քո քարոզը մնա՞: 
20 տարի է այդ քարոզը միակն է: 
Քանի կար միայն իշխանությունն էր բռնատիրական, Հիմա էլ արդեն նույնատիպ ընդիմության հետ գործ ունենք:  :Angry2: 
Փաստորեն դոգմատիկ ընդիմության դիկտատուրա է հաստատվել էս երկրում:
Իշխանության դեմ ես խուսում -ծեծում են, ընդիմության դեմ ես խոսում-Չուկն է դեմդ դուրս գալիս ու տուր թե կտաս: :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ կոչ անել ապեր, եթե իրական սատկացնող լինեին, ամենահետաքրքիր կոչի վրա էլ թքած կունենային, կգնային կսատկացնեին, եթե չեն սատկացրել, ուրեմն ռեալ սատկացնող չէին:
> Տենց ամեն մեկն էլ կարա իրան իրական սատկացնող հռչակի, որ հարցնեն՝ բա ինչի՞ չես սատկացրել կամ չես սատկացնում, կպատասխանի՝ դե ուզում էի սատկացնեի, ինձ ասին գնա ծեծ կոր, ես էլ յան տվեցի:


Դե իհարկե իրանք էլ թքած ունեին ամենահետաքրքիր ու անհետաքրքիր կոչի վրա, բայց մի քանի հոգով չես կարա երկար դիմանաս եթե իհարկե Ռեմբոն չես, իրանց ով բան ա ասել ու փորձել ա խփել բռնել ցխել են, իհարկե ծեծել են կերել բայց լավ էլ ծեծել են ու կռիվ տալով են ծեծվել ու բարոյապես երբեք չեն կոտրվել, այ եթե գոնե մարդկանց կեսը այսպես վարվեր հիմա այս երկրի նախագահը Լևոնը կլիներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժամանակին *Արշակ Սադոյանը* առաջարկում էր թաղերում բիլակակռվի պատրաստ տղերքի փոքր խմբեր ստեղծել:


Լու՞րջ  :LOL: 
Ո՞նց եմ բաց թողել, բացեց  :LOL: 
Շուտ իմանայի, ահագին ղժացած կլինեի, ափսոս էսօր տրամադրությունս, ինչքան էլ որ ելքը գիտեի, փոքր-ինչ ընկած ա  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Ըստ նախնական տվյալների Արա Սիմոնյանն ունի *7254*, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը` *4822*


hetq.am

----------


## ministr

> Վիշապ ջան, էս գիրքը չեմ կարդացել. իմ իմացածով ասեմ
> 
> Առանց ցնցման դիկտատուրայից դեմոկրատիա անցումը լինում է, եթե իշխող շրջանակն է ձգտում դրան: Բայց մեր երկրում ոչ միայն ձգտումը չկա, այլև ընդհանրապես ավելի արմատները խորն է գցում: Այս տեսանկյունից, իհարկե, ճիշտ եք, որ անհրաժեշտ է հարձակվել: Հասարակությունը, եթե դեռ նման բաները հանդուրժում է, ուրեմն քաղաքացիական չէ /գյուտ արեցի/, ինքնակարգավորման չի ենթարկվում, ինքնաառողջացում չի լինում: Հնարավոր չի, որ մի երկրում ժողովուրդը ինքնաբխվի, եթե սերմերը ցանված չլինեն: Սերմերը ցանված էին 2008-ի փետրվարի վերջին, բայց Լևոնը հապաղում էր: Գուցե սխալված լինեմ, բայց ինքը սպասում էր, որ մթնոլորտը այնքան շիկանա, որ ժողովուրդը ինքը որոշի ու գնա Բաղրամյան, որ հետո ինքը իր վրա բիծ չունենա: Ու իշխանությունը հենց շիկացման շրջանում միանգամից սառեցրեց: Հիմա այլ է իրավիճակը. հետընտրական թեժ շրջան չէ, ժողովուրդը չի վտանգի իրեն և սահմանային շրջաններից չի գա Երևան՝ մասնակցելու հանրահավաքի. համընդհանուր ինչ-որ դադար է: Բայց կարևորը այն է, որ կա ծուխը: Դա չի մարել, ու կլինեն մարդիկ, որ թույլ չեն տա, որ մարի: Լևոնը հիմա չունի այն <<թիկունքը>> /ժողովրդի տեսքով/, որ բացահայտ հարձակման գնա, իսկ եթե կրկին լինեն այն բազմահազարանոց հանրահավաքները, նստացույցը, երթերը... այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի իշխանությունների հետ խոսել ուլտիմատումի տոնով: Ընդդիմությունը սխալ քայլի իրավունք չունի. անգամ գդալ գտնեն մոտները, կարող ա նստեցնեն մի քանի տարի: Եթե գրոհի քաղաքականության կողմն ենք բռնում, ուրեմն մենք ինչ-որ բան պետք է կազմակերպենք՝ հասարակ քաղաքացիներով:
> 
> Անցյալ կիսամյակ քաղպաշտպանություն էինք անցնում. բավականին անհետաքրքիր առարկա էր: Բայց մի նախադասություն այնքան է դուրս եկել, որ անգիր եմ հիշում: Ասում է՝ նորմալ գործընթացի բացասական շեղումների կուտակումը հանգեցնում է աղետի: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ընտրակեղծիքները, մարդկանց ահաբեկելը... նորմալ գործընթաց են մեր երկրում: Այսինքն՝ ՀԱԿ-ը ճիշտ էլ սկսել է պայքարը՝ ձևավորել քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, թույլ չտալ, որ <<նորմալ>> գործընթացները արմատավորվեն: Երբ մենթալիտետը փոխվի, երբ ընտրելիս չառաջնորդվենք ԽԾԲ տարբերակով, երբ տեր կանգնենք մեր իրավունքներին… իշխանությունը ոչ թե կամաց-կամաց, այլ հաստատուն քայլերով, ես կասեի՝ ցատկերով, կգնա դեպի աղետ:


Խեղդվողների փրկությունը հենց խեղդվողների ձեռքերում է...
Վիշապի տված հղումով մտա կարդացի մի 12 գլուխ... բավական հետաքրքիր էր: Որ ասեմ մայրցամաք էր հայտնագործել հեղինակը սուտ կլինի, բայց կանոնակարգել էր հասկացությունները, պատճառահետևանքային կապերը:

Լևոնի մոտ ինչ որ մի պահի սկսել էր ամեն ինչ աշխատել, ու բաղրամյանը ցանկացած դեպքում իրա պլանների մեջ չէր մտնում, քանի որ դա վա-բանկ էր 2-3-ներով: Տանկի դեմ բան չես կարա անես:
Դրսի ձայնը լրիվ այլ ուղղությամբ շուռ եկավ, օգնություն չեկավ, քանդման շղթայական ռեակցիան կանգնեց Քոչարյանի գալու հենց մյուս օրը և այլն.. ու մինչև մտածում էր թե բա հետո ինչ անի... արեցին...
Ի միջի այլոց եթե այն ժամանակ Նախագահ լիներ ՍՍ-ը Լևոնի սցենարը շատ հնարավորա որ աշխատեր:

Ուրիշ հարցա թե հիմա ինչ պլանա գծել.. որն ինքը կիմանա, մեկ էլ 1-2 հոգի երևիԼ Բայց ինչ պլան էլ լինի, ոչ մի արդյունք չի երևում ընդհանրապես..

----------


## Ahik

> Բիձ ջան համամիտ եմ որ փոքր ԻՆՔՆԱՊԱՇՏՊԱՆԱԿԱՆ կամավորական հիմունքներով ձևավաևված խումբ կամ խմբեր պետք են: Բայց դա չպետք է գործիք լինի իշխանափոխության կամ հեղափոխության համար: Հասկնաւոմ ես քո ասածը մաքուր ՏԵՌՈՐՆ Ա: Իսկ տեռորի միջոցով միայն հնարավոր ա թուլացնել և ջլտել երկիրը ու ոչ մի արդյուքնի չենք հասնի:


Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես: Ձեր ընկերոջը՝ վստահված անձին, 114 դպրոցից համարյա տշելով հանին դուրս, մեկը չկար որ այդ մարդուն օգներ, ետ դուրս հանողի ձեռքից բռներ:

----------


## Kuk

> Լու՞րջ 
> Ո՞նց եմ բաց թողել, բացեց 
> Շուտ իմանայի, ահագին ղժացած կլինեի, ափսոս էսօր տրամադրությունս, ինչքան էլ որ ելքը գիտեի, փոքր-ինչ ընկած ա


Հա, ապեր, չգիտեի՞ր, դե բռնվի՝ հաջորդ մեջբերումը կարողա ախքի, իդիոտի, դհոլի կամ շիզո-վահանների խոսքերից լինի: Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժամանակին Արշակ Սադոյանը առաջարկում էր թաղերում բիլակակռվի պատրաստ տղերքի փոքր խմբեր ստեղծել: Հայաստանում  չգտնվեց մեկը որ ձեռ չառնի այդ գաղափարը:


Բիձ, իսկ ամենայն հայոց նաիրի հունանյանն ի՞նչ էր ասում:

----------


## Բիձա

> ԲԻձ, հիմա էլ անցար Արշակ սադոյանի՞ն, կարողա՞ մյուս գրառումդ դհոլի մասին լինի, իսկ իդիոտի մասի՞ն ինչ կասես, բայց ախքի մասին գրառումները խնդրում եմ ինտիմ բաժնում կատարես: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ տենց էլ հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր՝ 99-ին ո՞վ էր քո ասած ընդդիմությունը: 99-ի ընդդիմության մասին էիր խոսել, չեմ հասկացել՝ ում մասին ես խոսել, հիմա ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե դա ով էր, չես ասում, գաղտնիք ա՞:


 Կարող է կորյունն ես, փիլոյան՞:
Չեմ էլ ասելու, քանի որ հարցիդ պատասխանը ինքդ գիտես: Գիտես նաև, թե նշածներդ, /մանավանդ ԱԽՔ-ը/  երբ, ոնց ու ում միջոցով ասպարեզ մտան:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես: Ձեր ընկերոջը՝ վստահված անձին, 114 դպրոցից համարյա տշելով հանին դուրս, մարդ չկար որ այդ մարդուն օգներ, ետ դուրս հանողի ձեռքից բռներ:


Ժամը քանիսի՞ն ա դա եղել:

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես: Ձեր ընկերոջը՝ վստահված անձին, 114 դպրոցից համարյա տշելով հանին դուրս, մեկը չկար որ այդ մարդուն օգներ, ետ դուրս հանողի ձեռքից բռներ:


Տշելով չի եղել բայց ծեծկռտուք իրոք եղել է...Առաջարկը եղել է և դա եղել է հենց ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից:Դա կոչ է եղել, որ մարդիկ գան և կանգնեն ինչ-որ մանդատով կամ առանց ընտրատեղամասերի դիմաց: Այդ տղային հետո տեսել եմ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր փառք աստծո...

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Կարող է կորյունն ես, փիլոյան՞:
> Չեմ էլ ասելու, քանի որ հարցիդ պատասխանը ինքդ գիտես: Գիտես նաև, թե նշածներդ, /մանավանդ ԱԽՔ-ը/  երբ, ոնց ու ում միջոցով ասպարեզ մտան:


Չգիտեմ Կորյուն Փիլոյանն ով ա, բայց ես չեմ հաստատ :LOL:  Գիտե՞ս ինչի, որտև եթե իմ անուն ազգանունը սենց միտումնավոր ձևով փոքրատառով գրեիր, ոչ թե սենց կպատասխանեի, այլ նենց կգրեի, որ կամաչեիր կարդալուց:

Հ.Գ. Տհաճ ա էլի մերկապարանոց ու անհիմն կերպով խոսող մարդու հետ բանավեճի մեջ մտնելը, որ մի բան ասում են, չեն կարողանում հիմնավորել կամ տեր կանգնել իրենց ասածին, սկսում են հեքիաթներ պատմել:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես: Ձեր ընկերոջը՝ վստահված անձին, 114 դպրոցից համարյա տշելով հանին դուրս, մեկը չկար որ այդ մարդուն օգներ, ետ դուրս հանողի ձեռքից բռներ:


Մի զարմացի, Լևոնը բռնություն չի հանդուրժում:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ, ինչքան հասկացա սկի 30% -ը չի մասնակցել ընտրողների ընդհանուր թվի... սա չի նշանակում որ անվավեր են ճանաչվելու? Քանի տոկոսը պետք ա մասնակցի որ քվորում ապահովվի?

----------


## Kuk

> Կարող է կորյունն ես, փիլոյան՞:
> Չեմ էլ ասելու, քանի որ հարցիդ պատասխանը ինքդ գիտես: Գիտես նաև, թե նշածներդ, /մանավանդ ԱԽՔ-ը/  երբ, ոնց ու ում միջոցով ասպարեզ մտան:


Հա, Բիձ հիշեցի, նկատել էի, որ էդ անունը ծանոթ ա, բայց տեղը չէի բերել՝ ով ա: Փաստորեն վիրավորական գրառում էիր արել հա՞: Բիձ, իսկ դու կարողա՞ արտաշես գեղամյանն ես՝ որ կրում է դհոլ մականունը, թե՞ մանուկյան վազգենն ես՝ որ կրում է իդիոտ մականունը:

----------


## Ahik

> Մի զարմացի, Լևոնը բռնություն չի հանդուրժում:


ԱԱԱԱԱ, բացեց, լավ հումոր էր :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, ինչքան հասկացա սկի 30% -ը չի մասնակցել ընտրողների ընդհանուր թվի... սա չի նշանակում որ անվավեր են ճանաչվելու? Քանի տոկոսը պետք ա մասնակցի որ քվորում ապահովվի?


Եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, սահմանափակում չկա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ, ինչքան հասկացա սկի 30% -ը չի մասնակցել ընտրողների ընդհանուր թվի... սա չի նշանակում որ անվավեր են ճանաչվելու? Քանի տոկոսը պետք ա մասնակցի որ քվորում ապահովվի?


Իմ կարծիքով 20 տոկոսն էլ չի մասնակցել:

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Հա, ապեր, չգիտեի՞ր, *դե բռնվի՝* հաջորդ մեջբերումը կարողա ախքի, իդիոտի, դհոլի կամ շիզո-վահանների խոսքերից լինի: Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է


Գիտես սաղ կարան քո  կռիսախոզուկի պես բռնվեն՞: 
Հիշում եմ ու մեջբերում -Էդ բոլդ 1000 սարքած Արշակը ԼՏՊ-ի  աջ թեվն էր վախտին, ախք- դհոլը-դոդ-լֆիկ-սերոժ ու ռոբն էլ քամակ մտնող մանկլավիկլները: Իդիոտն էլ 96 թվին լեվոնին հիմիկվա սերոժ սարքողն էր: 
Հին խելոքներն ասում էին- Ժամանակները փոխվում են, մենք էլ հետը: 
Քո համար ժամանակն էլ է կայնած,  փոփոխության հնարավորությունն էլ վերացած:

----------


## Chuk

Բիձ, ուրեմն նայի, հանրամատչելի բացատրեմ, տեսնեմ կհասկանա՞ս, թե՞ չէ:
Նիկոլի հիմնական մեղադրանքն էն ա, որ ինքը մարդկանց զինվելու կոչ ա արել: Իսկապես արել ա՝ ինքնապաշտպանման համար:
Դատում են:
Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե ոչ թե Արշակ Սադոյանը նման բան ասեր, այլ ասենք Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը, հիմա ազատության մե՞ջ կլիներ, թե՞ նստած:
Ապրե՛ս, խելոք աշակերտ ես՝ նստած:

Հիմա կասես որ գործի համար կարելի է ա նստել: Էլի որ: Մենակ թե էդ դեպքում քո նման մարդիկ պետք ա ոչ թե ֆորումներում հավայախոսեն, այլ կանգնեն էդ կոչն անողի թիկունքին, օրինակ էսօր մի մարդու պես գնալով, քանակ ապահովելով, ընտրելով: Ու քանի դեռ հավայախոսող եք, դե կներես էլի:

Հուսով եմ, որ հասկացար ու սրանից հետո անկապ դեպքերից «հոխորտացող» բայց իրականում «հավայախոսական» մեջբերումներ չես անի:

----------

Sagittarius (11.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Վերջին՝ անձնական հարթության գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Gayl

> Բա գնայիր խփեիր, ընկերներիդ հավաքեիր, իջնեիք ապեր: Կարծեմ էն օրն ասում էիր, որ տենց ընկերություն ունեք: Թե կարծում ես, որ էդ քեզ չի՞ վերաբերվում:


Չկասկածես ես ավելի վտանգավոր տեղեր եմ կանգնել ու մեզ ոչ ոք չի ասել գնացեք,այդպես ենք ուզել, մի դպրոցի մոտ տաս հոգով ենք եղել մեկի մոտ 4 հոգի են եղել, էտ ոնց ա ստացվում մենք մեր ռեսուրսներով կարում ենք տենց բաներ ձեռնարկենք ՀԱԿ ը չի կարում գոնե երկու հոգի բերի կանգնեցնի, մյուս նախագահականի ժամանակ եթե պարապ մնաս կհրավիրեմ Ավան, տենամ կարաք գոնե մեկ հատ դպրոց պահեք, իսկ ինձ էն հինգ հոգու ծեծից հետո էլ չի վերաբերվում:

----------


## Kuk

> Գիտես սաղ կարան քո  կռիսախոզուկի պես բռնվեն՞: 
> Հիշում եմ ու մեջբերում -Էդ բոլդ 1000 սարքած Արշակը ԼՏՊ-ի  աջ թեվն էր վախտին, ախք- դհոլը-դոդ-լֆիկ-սերոժ ու ռոբն էլ քամակ մտնող մանկլավիկլները: Իդիոտն էլ 96 թվին լեվոնին հիմիկվա սերոժ սարքողն էր: 
> Հին խելոքներն ասում էին- Ժամանակները փոխվում են, մենք էլ հետը: 
> Քո համար ժամանակն էլ է կայնած,  փոփոխության հնարավորությունն էլ վերացած:


ԲԻձա ձյա, էս գրառմանդ պատասխանել էի, շեֆը ջնջեց, կարծում եմ՝ պատահական ա ջնջել, որտև սարսափիկային գրառում չէր: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ հուսով եմ կարդացել ես գրառումս:

----------


## Chuk

> Չկասկածես ես ավելի վտանգավոր տեղեր եմ կանգնել ու մեզ ոչ ոք չի ասել գնացեք,այդպես ենք ուզել, մի դպրոցի մոտ տաս հոգով ենք եղել մեկի մոտ 4 հոգի են եղել, էտ ոնց ա ստացվում մենք մեր ռեսուրսներով կարում ենք տենց բաներ ձեռնարկենք ՀԱԿ ը չի կարում գոնե երկու հոգի բերի կանգնեցնի, մյուս նախագահականի ժամանակ եթե պարապ մնաս կհրավիրեմ Ավան, տենամ կարաք գոնե մեկ հատ դպրոց պահեք, իսկ ինձ էն հինգ հոգու ծեծից հետո էլ չի վերաբերվում:


Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմից հետո ով գալիս էր, պատմում էր, որ ինքը ջոկատի հրամանատար ա եղել, անձամբ 10 սամալյոտ ա տրաքացրել, 82 էլ տանկ:

Օրինակ Rammer-ը, սեփական կամքով, առանց որևէ հրահանգի, էսօր էլ ա թեժ գծում եղել: Բա դու ու՞ր էիր:

----------

Kuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Չկասկածես ես ավելի վտանգավոր տեղեր եմ կանգնել ու մեզ ոչ ոք չի ասել գնացեք,այդպես ենք ուզել, մի դպրոցի մոտ տաս հոգով ենք եղել մեկի մոտ 4 հոգի են եղել, էտ ոնց ա ստացվում մենք մեր ռեսուրսներով կարում ենք տենց բաներ ձեռնարկենք ՀԱԿ ը չի կարում գոնե երկու հոգի բերի կանգնեցնի, մյուս նախագահականի ժամանակ եթե պարապ մնաս կհրավիրեմ Ավան, տենամ կարաք գոնե մեկ հատ դպրոց պահեք, իսկ ինձ էն հինգ հոգու ծեծից հետո էլ չի վերաբերվում:


Ավանի ո՞ր դպրոցն եք պահել կամ ո՞ր տեղամասը: Լևոնը հաղթել է՞ր էդ տեղամասում: Ի՞նչ արդյունքի եք հասել:

----------


## Rammer

Ինչ իմացար որ Ավանը ավելի վտանագավոր տեղա քան բոքսի հայաթը, կամ ով ասեց որ էտ եկածները Ավանից չէին կամ ասենք Մալաթիյից? Ես լավ չջոգեցի քեզ են ծեծել թե դուք?

----------


## Gayl

> Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմից հետո ով գալիս էր, պատմում էր, որ ինքը ջոկատի հրամանատար ա եղել, անձամբ 10 սամալյոտ ա տրաքացրել, 82 էլ տանկ:
> 
> Օրինակ Rammer-ը, սեփական կամքով, առանց որևէ հրահանգի, էսօր էլ ա թեժ գծում եղել: Բա դու ու՞ր էիր:


Հը ապեր ձեռ չտվեց, մենակ ասելով չի ես էլ կարամ ենթադրեմ դու էլ կոմպի դեմը չէիր բայց քնած էիր, բայց էտ պահը ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում , դե տենց թեժ գծերում մենակ ձեր պես հերոս տղերքն են հայտնվում, ես էտ ժամանակ երևի շախմատ էի խաղում:

----------


## Chuk

> Հը ապեր ձեռ չտվեց, մենակ ասելով չի ես էլ կարամ ենթադրեմ դու էլ կոմպի դեմը չէիր բայց քնած էիր, բայց էտ պահը ինձ չի էլ հետաքրքրում , դե տենց թեժ գծերում մենակ ձեր պես հերոս տղերքն են հայտնվում, ես էտ ժամանակ երևի շախմատ էի խաղում:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ հերոս են(ք): Ընդամենը ուրիշին չանելու մեջ չենք մեղադրում էն դեպքում, երբ ինքներս չենք անում:
Ի դեպ հերոսական կերպար նոր դու էիր փորձում քո վրա վերցնել՝ Ավանային մանրապատումներով:

----------


## Gayl

> Ավանի ո՞ր դպրոցն եք պահել կամ ո՞ր տեղամասը: Լևոնը հաղթել է՞ր էդ տեղամասում: Ի՞նչ արդյունքի եք հասել:


Խի ախպեր Ավանի որ դպրոցին ես ծանոթ:Երկու տեղում էլ կրվել ա այ որ վստահված անձը քվեարկությունից հետո նստած կոնյակ էր վայելում էտ արդեն մեզ հետաքրքիր չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Խի ախպեր Ավանի որ դպրոցին ես ծանոթ:Երկու տեղում էլ կրվել ա այ որ վստահված անձը քվեարկությունից հետո նստած կոնյակ էր վայելում էտ արդեն մեզ հետաքրքիր չի:


Ծիծաղելու թույլտվություն ունեմ, չէ՞  :Blush:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ հերոս են(ք): Ընդամենը ուրիշին չանելու մեջ չենք մեղադրում էն դեպքում, երբ ինքներս չենք անում:
> Ի դեպ հերոսական կերպար նոր դու էիր փորձում քո վրա վերցնել՝ Ավանային մանրապատումներով:


Այ արդեն ենթադրում ես, եթե դրանով հերոսային կերպար եմ ստեղծել գոնե քո համար ուրեմն ավելացնելու չունեմ, իմ համար էտի ոչ մի կաթիլ հերուսություն չի ու դա չեմ ասում որ կողից մեկը ասի, վայ քու էս ինչ ա արել, երբ ասացիր դու խի չես գնում ես էլ ասում եմ որ տենց բաներ արել եմ, եթե ուզել եմ, իսկ հիմա անշուշտ չեմ ուզում հավայի պտի դուրսը մրսեի:

----------


## Kuk

> Խի ախպեր Ավանի որ դպրոցին ես ծանոթ:Երկու տեղում էլ կրվել ա այ որ վստահված անձը քվեարկությունից հետո նստած կոնյակ էր վայելում էտ արդեն մեզ հետաքրքիր չի:


Ես ասել եմ Ավանի դպրոցներին ծանոթ ե՞մ: Ինձ տեղամասն էր հետաքրքրում, ենթադրեցի, որ համարը չես հիշի, դրա համար դպրոցը հարցրի:

----------


## Chuk

> հիմա անշուշտ չեմ ուզում հավայի պտի դուրսը մրսեի:


Բա որ հավայի մրսել ա, ինչի՞ ես պահանջում, որ ուրիշները հավայի մրսեն: Թե ուրիշները ոչինչ: Իհարկե, կարևորը սեփական ոտքերի ջերմությունն է:

Կրկնում եմ. խնդիրը միայն մեկն է: Ես, օրինակ, քեզնից պարտք ու պահանջ ունենալ չեմ կարող, չեմ կարող ասել, որ պիտի գնայիր, չեմ կարող ակնկալել:

Բայց առավել ևս դու ուրիշից ակնկալելու ու պահանջելու տեղ չունես, եթե ինքդ չես անում, պատրաստ չես անելու, հավայի մրսել ես համարում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ծիծաղելու թույլտվություն ունեմ, չէ՞


Ինձանից ես հարցնու՞մ, տենց որ լիներ էսօր քեզանից մի քսան անգամ թույլտվություն էի հարցրել, կառուսելի մասին լսե՞լ ես, էտ էլ հո իմ խնդիր չէր, այ որ լցոնում չի եղել ես դա երաշխավորում եմ, իսկ մնացածը դիտորդների ու մնացածների գործն ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա որ հավայի մրսել ա, ինչի՞ ես պահանջում, որ ուրիշները հավայի մրսեն: Թե ուրիշները ոչինչ: Իհարկե, կարևորը սեփական ոտքերի ջերմությունն է:
> 
> Կրկնում եմ. խնդիրը միայն մեկն է: Ես, օրինակ, քեզնից պարտք ու պահանջ ունենալ չեմ կարող, չեմ կարող ասել, որ պիտի գնայիր, չեմ կարող ակնկալել:
> 
> Բայց առավել ևս դու ուրիշից ակնկալելու ու պահանջելու տեղ չունես, եթե ինքդ չես անում, պատրաստ չես անելու, հավայի մրսել ես համարում:


Որ իմանայի շանս կա հաղթելու մինչև առավոտ էլ կգանգնեի, իսկ սենց հավայի մրսել եմ համարում,ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր ճանապարհի տերը, ոչ մեկից ոչ մի բան չեմ կարող պահանջել, բայց մի ասա դու հանգիստ տունը նստած տաքանում էիր, որովհետև հնարավորա սաղիցդ շատ ու արդյունավետ մասնակցություն եմ ցուցաբերել, այսօր էլ կանեի, մի քանի օր առաջ ուզում էի բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ այսպես ոչնչի չես հասնի, հա ի դեպ քաղաքապետարանի ընտրությունների ժամանակ տասերորդ դասարանցի մի հատ տղա կեր մեր հետ էր գնում գալի, դպրոցում ասել էին. «Լսել ենք շտաբ ես գնում ու ցույցերի ես գնում, եթե մի անգամ էլ տենց բան անես կհանենք, ասել էր ձեր գործը չի ինչ եմ անում» ու հանեցին ուզում էին այնպես անեին որ մոտակա դպրոցներում չտեղավորեն, շտաբը իմացավ մի հատ մատը մատին չխփեց դե շտաբի պետն էլ տնօրեն բան ա եղել ու լավ ծանոթյուն ունի, բայց ոչինչ էլ չարվեց գիտես ում նկատի ունեմ, ինչ արինք մենք արինք ու էտ պահն էլ մի կերպ կուլ գնաց, բայց էլ չի լինում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ասել եմ Ավանի դպրոցներին ծանոթ ե՞մ: Ինձ տեղամասն էր հետաքրքրում, ենթադրեցի, որ համարը չես հիշի, դրա համար դպրոցը հարցրի:


104 ու 14, բայց հիմա 14 ի համարը ոնց որ փոխել են, էն ժամանակ գիշերօթիկ էր հիմա նորմալ դպրոց սարքեցին, էտ կողմերից ում էլ 14 ասես տեղը կբերի:

----------


## Chuk

Ես տանը տաք նստելու մասին խոսել եմ զուտ էն պատճառով, որ իրավունք չունես պահանջել նրանցից, ովքեր իրենց կարեցածն անում են: Թե չէ քո ընտրությունն ա, քո իրավունքն ա ասենք հիասթափվել ու հետ քաշվելը. բայց ոչ ավելին պահանջելն իրենց կարեցածի պես անողներից:

Կոնկրետ ձեր ավանի շտաբի գործունեության հետ ես գործ չունեմ էն իմաստով, որ տեղեկություն չունեմ: 
Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը իր տուժած համախոհների թիկունքին իր ուժեր չափ կանգնում ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես տանը տաք նստելու մասին խոսել եմ զուտ էն պատճառով, որ իրավունք չունես պահանջել նրանցից, ովքեր իրենց կարեցածն անում են: Թե չէ քո ընտրությունն ա, քո իրավունքն ա ասենք հիասթափվել ու հետ քաշվելը. բայց ոչ ավելին պահանջելն իրենց կարեցածի պես անողներից:
> 
> Կոնկրետ ձեր ավանի շտաբի գործունեության հետ ես գործ չունեմ էն իմաստով, որ տեղեկություն չունեմ: 
> Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը իր տուժած համախոհների թիկունքին իր ուժեր չափ կանգնում ա:


Ումի՞ց եմ պահանջել, ասել եմ բա ուր են ՀԱԿ ի ուժերը, բա խի մարդ չեն կանգնացրել, եթե ասածից նպատակը չես ընկալել ես մեղք չունեմ, միայն նամյոկ եմ արել, որ ՀԱԿ ի ռեսուրսները չեն բավարարում, որովհետև դու էիր ասում թե ավելի հեշտ ա լինելու կկենտրոնացնեն ու տենց բաներ, բայց ոնց հասկացա հազիվ հերիքել ա դիտորդներ, հանձնաժողովի անդամներ ու լրագրողներ, ինչպես միշտ, թե չէ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ով ա գնացել ով ա մնացել:
Ես հետ չեմ կանգնում ու չեմ հրաժարվում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ ՀԱԿ ը ինչ ասի պտի անեմ, երբ ՀԱԿ ը կվորոշի խելամիտ պայքար տանել այ էտ ժամանակ առաջիններից մեկն էլ ես կլինեմ իրանց կողքին կանգնած:

----------


## Chuk

> Ումի՞ց եմ պահանջել, ասել եմ բա ուր են ՀԱԿ ի ուժերը, բա խի մարդ չեն կանգնացրել, եթե ասածից նպատակը չես ընկալել ես մեղք չունեմ, միայն նամյոկ եմ արել, որ ՀԱԿ ի ռեսուրսները չեն բավարարում, որովհետև դու էիր ասում թե ավելի հեշտ ա լինելու կկենտրոնացնեն ու տենց բաներ, բայց ոնց հասկացա հազիվ հերիքել ա դիտորդներ, հանձնաժողովի անդամներ ու լրագրողներ, ինչպես միշտ, թե չէ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ով ա գնացել ով ա մնացել:
> Ես հետ չեմ կանգնում ու չեմ հրաժարվում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ ՀԱԿ ը ինչ ասի պտի անեմ, երբ ՀԱԿ ը կվորոշի խելամիտ պայքար տանել այ էտ ժամանակ առաջիններից մեկն էլ ես կլինեմ իրանց կողքին կանգնած:


Գայլ, ուրեմն արի շատ պարզ ասեմ:
ՀԱԿ-ի մարդիկ ամեն տեղ էլ եղել են:
Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ ասենք դու քո ընկերների հետ լինելով, ոնց-որ Ավանում ես եղել, կկարողանայիր ինչ-որ մի բանի դեմն էս պայմաններում առնել, ահավոր սխալվում ես:

ՀԱԿ-ի աշխատանքն էս անգամ բավական լավն էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, ուրեմն արի շատ պարզ ասեմ:
> ՀԱԿ-ի մարդիկ ամեն տեղ էլ եղել են:
> Իսկ եթե կարծում ես, որ ասենք դու քո ընկերների հետ լինելով, ոնց-որ Ավանում ես եղել, կկարողանայիր ինչ-որ մի բանի դեմն էս պայմաններում առնել, ահավոր սխալվում ես:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ի աշխատանքն էս անգամ բավական լավն էր:


Չուկ արի առանց իմանալու հայտարարություններ մի արա, էտ ժամանակ տարիքով ամենափոքրը ես եմ եղել ու չեմ էլ մանրանա ովքերով ենք եղել, գոնե օբշակի մեջ ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չեմ ասի,որ կարողանային կանեին, ես չեմ ասել որ ձեզ վիզ դրած հավատացնեմ, կարելի է ասել դու փոքր ինչ ստիպեցիր, թե չէ գլուխ գովալը իմ բնույթի մեջ չի մտնում, իսկ ընգերությունով հիմա էլ պետք լինի քայլեր կանենք, չնայած ոմանց բանակ են տարել, բայց էլի մնացել են, խնդիրը այլ է էտքան արեցինք հանուն գաղափարի հանուն գործի, բայց էլ ԼՏՊ ին չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ չեն թողնում Նիկոլն անցնի… կարող է վախենում են որ հանկարծ մտնի խորհրդարան կարող է էնքան ձեն հավաքի որ իրաենց բոլոր ծրագրեը հեչ անի… մարդ էդքան ավանակ կարա՞ լինի… կարա ինչի չէ՞ որ… և կամ էլ վախենալու առիթ ու պատճառ ունեն… այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ որ վերևներում խմորումներ լինում են ու ոչ ի նպաստ իրենց… 
… բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց ինձ թվում է որ նույն կատեգորիայի է ինչ որ անցած բոլոր մեծ ու փոքր ընտրությունների ժամանակ… կարծում եմ որ ինչքան էլ անպտուղ համարենք միևնույնն է այս ամոնն իր նստվածքը տալու է ու տալիս է… այս պարագայում բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ դրական են անդրադառնալու, լինեն հուսահատական թե ոգևորիչ… բոլորն էլ պետք են…

… իմ տեսակետը հետևյալն է… հեղափոխությունը որ սկսվել էր 2 տարի առաջ, ընթացքի մեջ է իր բոլոր վերիվայրումներով և ի վերջո հասնելու է իր վերջնակետին… ոչ մի հեղափոխություն մի օրվա, մի շաբաթվա, մի ամսվա կամ մի տարվա մեջ չի եղել… հեղափոխությունը դա պրոցես է և ունի տևողություն… այսօր ցանկացած իրադարձություն մեզ միայն մոտեցնում է հեղափոխության ավարտին… փոփոխությունն անհնար է կանխել… you may say I'm a dreamer, բայց պատմությունն ուրիշ սցենար չի ճանաչում… այսօր բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ բացեիբաց պետք է ասվեն որքան էլ ցավալի լինեն… դա միայն արագացնելու է պրոցեսը… յուրաքանչյուր ծեծված մարդ, կեղծված ձայն, վերցված կաշառք… յուրաքանծյուր իշխանական քայլ արագացնելու է փոփոխման պրոցեսը…

… այսուհանդերձ միշտ պետք է հիշենք որ մեր հեղափոխությունը մեզնից կարող են առևանգել, այնպես ինչպես դա արվել է պատմության մեջ բազմիցս…

շարունակենք արյունալի քննադատությունները

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010), Rammer (11.01.2010), Հայկօ (11.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ արի առանց իմանալու հայտարարություններ մի արա, էտ ժամանակ տարիքով ամենափոքրը ես եմ եղել ու չեմ էլ մանրանա ովքերով ենք եղել, գոնե օբշակի մեջ ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չեմ ասի,որ կարողանային կանեին, ես չեմ ասել որ ձեզ վիզ դրած հավատացնեմ, կարելի է ասել դու փոքր ինչ ստիպեցիր, թե չէ գլուխ գովալը իմ բնույթի մեջ չի մտնում, իսկ ընգերությունով հիմա էլ պետք լինի քայլեր կանենք, չնայած ոմանց բանակ են տարել, բայց էլի մնացել են, խնդիրը այլ է էտքան արեցինք հանուն գաղափարի հանուն գործի, բայց էլ ԼՏՊ ին չեմ հասկանում:


Իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե էսօր ովքեր են եղել  :Smile: 
Ու ով որ էսօր եղել ա, էլի հանուն գաղափարի ա եղել:

----------


## Բիձա

> ԲԻձա ձյա, էս գրառմանդ պատասխանել էի, շեֆը ջնջեց, կարծում եմ՝ պատահական ա ջնջել, որտև սարսափիկային գրառում չէր: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ հուսով եմ կարդացել ես գրառումս:


Ցավոք կամ բարեբախտաբար քֆուրդ չեմ տեսել, կրկնի, մի գուցե հասցնեմ կարդամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ չեն թողնում Նիկոլն անցնի… կարող է վախենում են որ հանկարծ մտնի խորհրդարան կարող է էնքան ձեն հավաքի որ իրաենց բոլոր ծրագրեը հեչ անի… մարդ էդքան ավանակ կարա՞ լինի… կարա ինչի չէ՞ որ… և կամ էլ վախենալու առիթ ու պատճառ ունեն… այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ որ վերևներում խմորումներ լինում են ու ոչ ի նպաստ իրենց…


Մեֆ, ազնիվ խոսք, բացի մանրախնդրությունից ու նեղմտությունից ուրիշ բացատրություն չեմ գտնում իրենց արածների:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցավոք կամ բարեբախտաբար քֆուրդ չեմ տեսել, կրկնի, մի գուցե հասցնեմ կարդամ:


Քֆուր չի եղել, իսկապես էդ գրառումը պատահմամբ էր ընկել մյուսների հետ: Լրիվ այլ զրույց էի ջնջում: Բայց դե էնպիսի մի գրառում էլ չէր որ հիմա գտնեմ վերականգնեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ չեն թողնում Նիկոլն անցնի… կարող է վախենում են որ հանկարծ մտնի խորհրդարան կարող է էնքան ձեն հավաքի որ իրաենց բոլոր ծրագրեը հեչ անի… մարդ էդքան ավանակ կարա՞ լինի… կարա ինչի չէ՞ որ… և կամ էլ վախենալու առիթ ու պատճառ ունեն… այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ որ վերևներում խմորումներ լինում են ու ոչ ի նպաստ իրենց…


Ինձ թվում ա եթե թողեին որ նա անցներ հնարավոր ա ալիք բարձրանար, այսինքն ընդդիմությունը կոչ ա անում որ իշխանական համակարգը թուլացել ա, եթե ուզում ենք հաղթում ենք, իսկ այդ փաստից շատերը կվոգևորվեն ու դա վտանգ է իրենից ներկայացնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ազնիվ խոսք, բացի մանրախնդրությունից ու նեղմտությունից ուրիշ բացատրություն չեմ գտնում իրենց արածների:


կարող ա… բացառված չի… դուք ավելի լավ կիմանաք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում ա եթե թողեին որ նա անցներ հնարավոր ա ալիք բարձրանար, այսինքն ընդդիմությունը կոչ ա անում որ իշխանական համակարգը թուլացել ա, եթե ուզում ենք հաղթում ենք, իսկ այդ փաստից շատերը կվոգևորվեն ու դա վտանգ է իրենից ներկայացնում:


դա էլ կարող է լինել… բայց ինձ թվում է վերևները հանգիստ չեն… հնչակների պառակտումը…

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան *չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ չեն թողնում Նիկոլն անցնի*… կարող է վախենում են որ հանկարծ մտնի խորհրդարան կարող է էնքան ձեն հավաքի որ իրաենց բոլոր ծրագրեը հեչ անի… մարդ էդքան ավանակ կարա՞ լինի… կարա ինչի չէ՞ որ… և կամ էլ վախենալու առիթ ու պատճառ ունեն… այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ որ վերևներում խմորումներ լինում են ու ոչ ի նպաստ իրենց… 
> … բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց ինձ թվում է որ նույն կատեգորիայի է ինչ որ անցած բոլոր մեծ ու փոքր ընտրությունների ժամանակ… կարծում եմ որ ինչքան էլ անպտուղ համարենք միևնույնն է այս ամոնն իր նստվածքը տալու է ու տալիս է… այս պարագայում բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ դրական են անդրադառնալու, լինեն հուսահատական թե ոգևորիչ… բոլորն էլ պետք են…
> 
> … իմ տեսակետը հետևյալն է… հեղափոխությունը որ սկսվել էր 2 տարի առաջ, ընթացքի մեջ է իր բոլոր վերիվայրումներով և ի վերջո հասնելու է իր վերջնակետին… ոչ մի հեղափոխություն մի օրվա, մի շաբաթվա, մի ամսվա կամ մի տարվա մեջ չի եղել… հեղափոխությունը դա պրոցես է և ունի տևողություն… այսօր ցանկացած իրադարձություն մեզ միայն մոտեցնում է հեղափոխության ավարտին… փոփոխությունն անհնար է կանխել… you may say I'm a dreamer, բայց պատմությունն ուրիշ սցենար չի ճանաչում… այսօր բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ բացեիբաց պետք է ասվեն որքան էլ ցավալի լինեն… դա միայն արագացնելու է պրոցեսը… յուրաքանչյուր ծեծված մարդ, կեղծված ձայն, վերցված կաշառք… յուրաքանծյուր իշխանական քայլ արագացնելու է փոփոխման պրոցեսը…
> 
> … այսուհանդերձ միշտ պետք է հիշենք որ մեր հեղափոխությունը մեզնից կարող են առևանգել, այնպես ինչպես դա արվել է պատմության մեջ բազմիցս…
> 
> շարունակենք արյունալի քննադատությունները


Ինչն է անհասկանալի: Նիկոլը որ անցավ, ամենօրյա միտինգ կունենան խորհրդարանում, ու  անձեռնմխելի Նիկոլը իրենց համար շատ էլ վատ տարբերակ է: Եթե փողոցի սահմանադրական միտինգի դեմը   սափրագլխով են առնում, ապա խորհրդարանում այդպիսի սահմանադրական պայքարը լրիվ իմաստ է ստանում - հո օրը մեկ Նիկոլին չեն ծեծելու՞:
Իսկ եթե խոսեց, ապա էդ խորհրդարան կոչվածը իսկույն կդառնա կարտոչնի դոմիկ ու կփլվի: 
Հայաստանի պրոբլեմը բլեֆերն են- բլեֆ նախագահ, բլեֆ խորհրդարան: Ու բլեֆերը հենց պաշտոնական ամբիոններից խոսելով էլ վարի են գնալու: Փողոցի պայքարը բլեֆ չի- սափրագլուխ- ոստիկան է, իսկ ատյաններում արդեն խոսելը մեծ գործ է: 
Փաստորեն իշխանությունը իր զորք ասածը /ոստիկան-քյաչալ,դոդլֆիկ/ցանկացած պահի գործի մեջ է պահում, իսկ ընդիմությունը դրան համարժեք ուժը չունի ու հրաժարվում էլ է ունենալ:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե էսօր ովքեր են եղել 
> Ու ով որ էսօր եղել ա, էլի հանուն գաղափարի ա եղել:


Ուզում ես բոլոր ներկաների անունները թվարկե՞մ, կոնկրետ ասա ում նկատի ունես:
Չեմ կասկածում, բայց ես էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում էտ ծեծ ու ջարդը, հա ախպեր էլի ծեծ ուտեն ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում ա, բայց գոնե դրա դեմ քայլեր ձեռնարկվի, չի կարելի ամեն անգամ ասել իշխանությունը բեսպրիդել ա, թքած թե բեսպրիդել չի, էտի մենք էլ գիտենք ու մարտի մեկով ապացուցեցին թե ինչեր կարան անեն, երկու տարի առաջ ԼՏՊ ն ինչ որ խելքին մոտ ճանապարհ էր ցույց տալիս հիմա էտ էլ չկա, էտ ժամանակ իսկականից էտ անտեր բուրգը քանդվում էր ու որ մի քանի օր էլ մնայինք կարող ա պարելով էլ հեղափոխություն լիներ, բայց հիմա պատկերը ուրիշ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում ես բոլոր ներկաների անունները թվարկե՞մ, կոնկրետ ասա ում նկատի ունես:
> Չեմ կասկածում, բայց ես էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում էտ ծեծ ու ջարդը, հա ախպեր էլի ծեծ ուտեն ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում ա, բայց գոնե դրա դեմ քայլեր ձեռնարկվի, չի կարելի ամեն անգամ ասել իշխանությունը բեսպրիդել ա, թքած թե բեսպրիդել չի, էտի մենք էլ գիտենք ու մարտի մեկով ապացուցեցին թե ինչեր կարան անեն, երկու տարի առաջ ԼՏՊ ն ինչ որ խելքին մոտ ճանապարհ էր ցույց տալիս հիմա էտ էլ չկա, էտ ժամանակ իսկականից էտ անտեր բուրգը քանդվում էր ու որ մի քանի օր էլ մնայինք կարող ա պարելով էլ հեղափոխություն լիներ, բայց հիմա պատկերը ուրիշ ա:


Էական չի, թե ում նկատի ունեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչն է անհասկանալի: Նիկոլը որ անցավ, ամենօրյա միտինգ կունենան խորհրդարանում, ու  անձեռնմխելի Նիկոլը իրենց համար շատ էլ վատ տարբերակ է: Եթե փողոցի սահմանադրական միտինգի դեմը   սափրագլխով են առնում, ապա խորհրդարանում այդպիսի սահմանադրական պայքարը լրիվ իմաստ է ստանում - հո օրը մեկ Նիկոլին չեն ծեծելու՞:
> Իսկ եթե խոսեց, ապա էդ խորհրդարան կոչվածը իսկույն կդառնա կարտոչնի դոմիկ ու կփլվի: 
> Հայաստանի պրոբլեմը բլեֆերն են- բլեֆ նախագահ, բլեֆ խորհրդարան: Ու բլեֆերը հենց պաշտոնական ամբիոններից խոսելով էլ վարի են գնալու: Փողոցի պայքարը բլեֆ չի- սափրագլուխ- ոստիկան է, իսկ ատյաններում արդեն խոսելը մեծ գործ է: 
> Փաստորեն իշխանությունը իր զորք ասածը /ոստիկան-քյաչալ,դոդլֆիկ/ցանկացած պահի գործի մեջ է պահում, իսկ ընդիմությունը դրան համարժեք ուժը չունի ու հրաժարվում էլ է ունենալ:


Չեմ կարծում որ դա է պատճառը: Եթե էդպես դատենք, էս պահին ունենք պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյան: Պակաս ելույթ ունեցող չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ կարծում որ դա է պատճառը: Եթե էդպես դատենք, էս պահին ունենք պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյան: Պակաս ելույթ ունեցող չի:


հ.գ առավել ևս որ դատարանի որոշումից հետո իրեն զրկելու էին մանդատից ու ինքն էդպես էլ ելույթ չէր ունենալու:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Չեմ կարծում որ դա է պատճառը*: Եթե էդպես դատենք, էս պահին ունենք պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյան: Պակաս ելույթ ունեցող չի:


 Բա որն է քո կարծիքով՞

----------


## Chuk

> Բա որն է քո կարծիքով՞


 Ես քիչ վերևում գրեցի, որ մանրախնդրությունից ու նեղմտությունից բացի բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում: Սրանք չափազանց փոքր մարդիկ են:

----------


## Gayl

> Էական չի, թե ում նկատի ունեմ


 :LOL:  :LOL:  ֆոկուսդ լավն էր, բայց չստացվեց :Smile: Այ որ ասեի «ովքե՞ր են եղել» պատասխանդ ամբողջ հզորությամբ կաշխատեր, բայց այսպես թույլ ստացվեց, դե ապեր մի հոգու նաղդ գիտեմ ու ոնց հասկացել եմ ինքը իսկականից գաղափարի համար ա գնացել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչն է անհասկանալի: Նիկոլը որ անցավ, ամենօրյա միտինգ կունենան խորհրդարանում, ու  անձեռնմխելի Նիկոլը իրենց համար շատ էլ վատ տարբերակ է: Եթե փողոցի սահմանադրական միտինգի դեմը   սափրագլխով են առնում, ապա խորհրդարանում այդպիսի սահմանադրական պայքարը լրիվ իմաստ է ստանում - հո օրը մեկ Նիկոլին չեն ծեծելու՞:
> Իսկ եթե խոսեց, ապա էդ խորհրդարան կոչվածը իսկույն կդառնա կարտոչնի դոմիկ ու կփլվի: 
> Հայաստանի պրոբլեմը բլեֆերն են- բլեֆ նախագահ, բլեֆ խորհրդարան: Ու բլեֆերը հենց պաշտոնական ամբիոններից խոսելով էլ վարի են գնալու: Փողոցի պայքարը բլեֆ չի- սափրագլուխ- ոստիկան է, իսկ ատյաններում արդեն խոսելը մեծ գործ է: 
> *Փաստորեն իշխանությունը իր զորք ասածը /ոստիկան-քյաչալ,դոդլֆիկ/ցանկացած պահի գործի մեջ է պահում, իսկ ընդիմությունը դրան համարժեք ուժը չունի ու հրաժարվում էլ է ունենալ:*


եթե ընդդիմությունն էլ դիմի համարժեք միջոցների (քյաչալ,դոդլֆիկ,ախռաննիկ) ուրեմն ընդդիմության ու իշխանության միջև տարբերություն չկա… ժողովուրդը էլի պտի կանգնի կողքից նայի թե էդ երկու մաֆիա/թայֆեքը իրար ոնց են տալիս առնում… ու էդ ժամանակ որ ասեն "դրանք երկուսն էլ նույնն են" 100% ճիշտ ասած կլինեն… հեղափոխությունը կառևանգվի և կդառնա հեղաշրջում… 

…ամեն ինչ պետք է արվի միայն ու միայն ժողովրդի միջոցով,… անգամ բռնությունները… հենց ժողովրդին բանաձևի միջից հանեցիր, չի աշխատելու… բանաձևը դառնում է անիմաստ… հեղափոխության կամ հեղափոխությամբ իշխանափոխության ամենագլխավոր գործոնը ժողովուրդն է… սրան այլընտրանք չի լինում… չկա… յօք… 

Մնացած բոլոր գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ… ուրեմն այնուամենայնիվ վախենալու բան ունեն…

----------


## Բիձա

> Չեմ կարծում որ դա է պատճառը: Եթե էդպես դատենք, էս պահին ունենք պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյան: Պակաս ելույթ ունեցող չի:


Իսկ ինչ իմաստ ուներ սարքել պատգամավոր, հետո զրկել՞:  Հիմա հանգիստ, առանց ղալմաղալի կասեն տեսաք, դեմոկրատ երկրում, չընտրվեց դեմոկրատական ընտրություններում, :

----------


## Chuk

> ֆոկուսդ լավն էր, բայց չստացվեցԱյ որ ասեի «ովքե՞ր են եղել» պատասխանդ ամբողջ հզորությամբ կաշխատեր, բայց այսպես թույլ ստացվեց, դե ապեր մի հոգու նաղդ գիտեմ ու ոնց հասկացել եմ ինքը իսկականից գաղափարի համար ա գնացել:


Շատ լավ, առանց անուններ տալու: Այսօր այնտեղ լիքը կռված տղերք, երկրապահներ, ՀԱԿ կուսակցությունների ղեկավարներ, թիկնապահներ, հայտնի քաղաքական գործիչներ, երիտասարդ ակտիվիստներ: Իսկ անուններ տալու պատճառ չունեմ, որովհետև կրկնում եմ, դա էական չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ինչ իմաստ ուներ սարքել պատգամավոր, հետո զրկել՞:  Հիմա հանգիստ, առանց ղալմաղալի կասեն տեսաք, դեմոկրատ երկրում, չընտրվեց դեմոկրատական ընտրություններում, :


Չեն կարող ասել, խախտումները շատ աղաղակող են  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես քիչ վերևում գրեցի, որ մանրախնդրությունից ու նեղմտությունից բացի բացատրություն չեմ տեսնում: Սրանք չափազանց փոքր մարդիկ են:


Թշնամուդ մի թերագնահատի :LOL: , որ նեղմիտ լինեին շուտվանից պասլատ էին եղել, շատ լավ իրավիճակին տիրապետում են ու գիտեն ինչ են անում:

----------


## Chuk

> Թշնամուդ մի թերագնահատի, որ նեղմիտ լինեին շուտվանից պասլատ էին եղել, շատ լավ իրավիճակին տիրապետում են ու գիտեն ինչ են անում:


 Բոլորովին չեմ թերագնահատում  :Smile: 
Սեփական ամբիցիաներից ելնելով, հանկարծ ու ոչ մի գնով թեկուզ չնչինբ բանում չպարտվելու բարդույթը նեղմտություն եմ համարում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ կարծում որ դա է պատճառը: Եթե էդպես դատենք, էս պահին ունենք պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյան: Պակաս ելույթ ունեցող չի:


նեաաա… Զարուհին լավն ա… համ էլ ընենց ոչինչ… բայց նա Ժառանգական է ու նրա վրա կուսակցության ներսից լծակներ կան, գումարած որ նա ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չի գործում, այ հենց որ դուրս գա Ժառանգությունից ու մտնի ՀԱԿ էն ժամանակ տարբերությունը կզգանք… բայց սենց էլ Զարուհին նրանց համար մի քիչ գլխացավանք է

----------


## Chuk

> նեաաա… Զարուհին լավն ա… համ էլ ընենց ոչինչ… բայց նա Ժառանգական է ու նրա վրա կուսակցության ներսից լծակներ կան, գումարած որ նա ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չի գործում, այ հենց որ դուրս գա Ժառանգությունից ու մտնի ՀԱԿ էն ժամանակ տարբերությունը կզգանք… բայց սենց էլ Զարուհին նրանց համար մի քիչ գլխացավանք է


Մեֆ, անկախ ամեն ինչից էսօր եթե ընտրությունները չկեղծեին, Նիկոլն էնտեղ չէր կարողանալու ելույթներ ունենար, որտև լինելու էր դատական որոշում, իրան մանդատից զրկեին: Հետևաբար խնդիրը ոչ թե իրա պատգամավոր լինել-չլինելն էր, այլ ընտրվել-չընտրվելը:

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ լավ, առանց անուններ տալու: Այսօր այնտեղ լիքը կռված տղերք, երկրապահներ, ՀԱԿ կուսակցությունների ղեկավարներ, թիկնապահներ, հայտնի քաղաքական գործիչներ, երիտասարդ ակտիվիստներ: Իսկ անուններ տալու պատճառ չունեմ, որովհետև կրկնում եմ, դա էական չի:


Արդեն պատկերացում կազմեցի, բայց տեսար անգամ իրանք չկարողացան ու այսպես չեն էլ կարա, ճիշտ ա երկրապահները հաստատ տեղն եկած ժամանակ շախմատ չեն խաղա, բայց հավատա իրանք արդեն մենթերից հուշտ են լինում:

----------


## Chuk

> Արդեն պատկերացում կազմեցի, բայց տեսար անգամ իրանք չկարողացան ու այսպես չեն էլ կարա, ճիշտ ա երկրապահները հաստատ տեղն եկած ժամանակ շախմատ չեն խաղա, բայց հավատա իրանք արդեն մենթերից հուշտ են լինում:


Ոչ մեկն էլ հուշտ չէր լինում, հանգիստ եղիր:
Հա՛: Դեմն առնել չհաջողվեց:
Բայց էդ սարսափելի չի  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> եթե ընդդիմությունն էլ դիմի համարժեք միջոցների (քյաչալ,դոդլֆիկ,ախռաննիկ) ուրեմն ընդդիմության ու իշխանության միջև տարբերություն չկա… ժողովուրդը էլի պտի կանգնի կողքից նայի թե էդ երկու մաֆիա/թայֆեքը իրար ոնց են տալիս առնում… ու էդ ժամանակ որ ասեն "դրանք երկուսն էլ նույնն են" 100% ճիշտ ասած կլինեն… հեղափոխությունը կառևանգվի և կդառնա հեղաշրջում… 
> 
> …ամեն ինչ պետք է արվի մ*իայն ու միայն ժողովրդի միջոցով*,… անգամ բռնությունները… հենց ժողովրդին բանաձևի միջից հանեցիր, չի աշխատելու… բանաձևը դառնում է անիմաստ… հեղափոխության կամ հեղափոխությամբ իշխանափոխության ամենագլխավոր գործոնը ժողովուրդն է… սրան այլընտրանք չի լինում… չկա… յօք… 
> 
> Մնացած բոլոր գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ… ուրեմն այնուամենայնիվ վախենալու բան ունեն…


 Մեֆ ջան, Ժողովուրդ ասածը դա մի  անորոշ բան է: Հանգիստ պայմաններում որպես քաղաքական սուբյեկտ այն առհասրակ գոյություն չունի: 
Քաղաքական պրոցեսներում էլ կախված երկրի քաղաքական տրադիցիաներից այն կամ ամբոխ է, կամ ցաքուցրիվ եղած մասսա, կամ  խարիզմատիկ լիդերի հետևից գնացող ոգևորված զանգված, կամ էլ կուսակցություններով, քաղաքացիական ինստիտուներով  կազմակերպված հասարակություն, որը դոդլֆիկ չունի: 
Ժողովուրդ ասածը երբևէ  սուբյեկտ չի, այն չի կարող որոշումներ կայացնել: Այն կարող է հետևել ինչ որ կարծիքների ու վերաբերմունք ունենալ, սատարել, ինչ որ գործողությունների գնալ ըստ եղած կարծիքների , աշխարհայացքի կամ հասարակական պահանջների: Օրինակ երբ երկիրը օկուպացվում է, նորմալ ազգերը ընդհատակյա, պարտիզանական պայքար են մղում: Փալասները -մնում գետնին:
Հիմա մենք մտածում, մտածում ենք ու չենք հասկանում թե մեր վիճակը որ վիճակն է: Դրանից էլ գալիս է մեր վիճակը, ու մեր իրար քֆրտոցը: Ես Կուկի համար դառնում եմ հեքիաթ պատմող, ինքն էլ իմ համար մնում է Կուկ: 
Իմ գնահատականով մենք ցաք ու ցրիվ վիճակում ենք: 
Ես մի բան գիտեմ- ամեն հիվանդություն իր դեղամիջոցն ունի: Բայց դեղ նշանակելուց առաջ պետք է դիագնոզ լինի: Մեր մոտ դիագնոզի լուրջ պրոբլեմն կա ու մնալու է: 
Հենց ձեն ես հանում, ասում են դու ինչ բժիշկ, ձենդ կտրի այ հին անհասկացող: 
Մի խոսքով ձմեռ է, տաք տեղ նստած խորաթա է կենենք, այլ անելիքի պահանջի բացակայության պատճառով: :

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ մեկն էլ հուշտ չէր լինում, հանգիստ եղիր:
> Հա՛: Դեմն առնել չհաջողվեց:
> Բայց էդ սարսափելի չի


Բա սարսափելին որնա՞

----------


## Chuk

> Բա սարսափելին որնա՞


Սարսափելին կլինի, եթե 5-10 տարի հետո էլ էս նույնը շարունակվի  :Smile: 
Իսկ առայժմ մեր տարած պրոցեսները էն կուլմինացիոն պահին չեն հասել, որ կարողանանք էս ամեն ինչի դեմն առնել: Ժամանակ ա պետք: Քաղաքական երկար ու բարդ ընթացք ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, Ժողովուրդ ասածը դա մի  անորոշ բան է: Հանգիստ պայմաններում որպես քաղաքական սուբյեկտ այն առհասրակ գոյություն չունի: 
> Քաղաքական պրոցեսներում էլ կախված երկրի քաղաքական տրադիցիաներից այն կամ ամբոխ է, կամ ցաքուցրիվ եղած մասսա, կամ  խարիզմատիկ լիդերի հետևից գնացող ոգևորված զանգված, կամ էլ կուսակցություններով, քաղաքացիական ինստիտուներով  կազմակերպված հասարակություն, որը դոդլֆիկ չունի: 
> Ժողովուրդ ասածը երբևէ  սուբյեկտ չի, այն չի կարող որոշումներ կայացնել: Այն կարող է հետևել ինչ որ կարծիքների ու վերաբերմունք ունենալ, սատարել, ինչ որ գործողությունների գնալ ըստ եղած կարծիքների , աշխարհայացքի կամ հասարակական պահանջների: Օրինակ երբ երկիրը օկուպացվում է, նորմալ ազգերը ընդհատակյա, պարտիզանական պայքար են մղում: Փալասները -մնում գետնին:
> Հիմա մենք մտածում, մտածում ենք ու չենք հասկանում թե մեր վիճակը որ վիճակն է: Դրանից էլ գալիս է մեր վիճակը, ու մեր իրար քֆրտոցը: Ես Կուկի համար դառնում եմ հեքիաթ պատմող, ինքն էլ իմ համար մնում է Կուկ: 
> Իմ գնահատականով մենք ցաք ու ցրիվ վիճակում ենք: 
> Ես մի բան գիտեմ- ամեն հիվանդություն իր դեղամիջոցն ունի: Բայց դեղ նշանակելուց առաջ պետք է դիագնոզ լինի: Մեր մոտ դիագնոզի լուրջ պրոբլեմն կա ու մնալու է: 
> Հենց ձեն ես հանում, ասում են դու ինչ բժիշկ, ձենդ կտրի այ հին անհասկացող: 
> Մի խոսքով ձմեռ է, տաք տեղ նստած խորաթա է կենենք, այլ անելիքի պահանջի բացակայության պատճառով: :


Քո ասածը մասսան է… քո նկարագրության մեջ եթե "ժողովուրդ" բառը փոխենք "մասսայով" միանգամայն ճիշտ ես… ժողովուրդը դա հստակ ձևավորված բազմաշերտ հասարակությունն է իր խավերով… յուրաքանչյուր խավ իր դիրքն ունի հասարակոիթյան մեջ և իրենց հակասություններով հանդերձ դրանք ներդաշնակ են… այսինքն հակասությունը դա ներդաշնակության տեսակ է… այս առումով մեզ մոտ այդ "ժողովուրդը" չկա, բայց կարծում եմ ձևավորման ընթացքի մեջ է ու ընթաղքը ուղղեկցվում է ցնցումներով ը կորուստներով… ուրիշ ձև չկա սա է… միանշանակ ձեռքբերումներ ու հաղթանակներ չեն լինում…

… Բիձ, լավ ա որ բազմազանություն կա, թող քեզ ասեն հեքիաթասաց, ինձ էլ հես ա մի հատ անուն կտան (խնդիր չունեմ)… Չուկին էլ ենք անուն կպցունում, Ռամերին էլ… սաղիս էլ անուն պիտի կպցնենք ուղղակի վիրավորանքներից պետք է խուսափել … ես չեմ ասում թե վիրավորում ես… Կուկի մասին մի մտածի իրան հես ա աբորիգենները կուտեն…

էսօր Գանդիի փոշին ա վրես նստել Բիձ, հանդուրժող եմ դառել հերիք չի ուրիշներին էլ քարոզում եմ

----------


## Gayl

> Սարսափելին կլինի, եթե 5-10 տարի հետո էլ էս նույնը շարունակվի 
> Իսկ առայժմ մեր տարած պրոցեսները էն կուլմինացիոն պահին չեն հասել, որ կարողանանք էս ամեն ինչի դեմն առնել: Ժամանակ ա պետք: Քաղաքական երկար ու բարդ ընթացք ա:


Որ սենց գնա քո ասածով էլ կլինի, չնայած հեսա Արցախի հարցն ա առաջ գալու ու եթե ԼՏՊ ն միամիտ էլի պռապուսկատ արեց ուրեմն վերջ իմացի Սերժը մի անգամ էլ ա ընտրվելու:

----------


## Բիձա

> Քո ասածը մասսան է… քո նկարագրության մեջ եթե "ժողովուրդ" բառը փոխենք "մասսայով" միանգամայն ճիշտ ես… *ժողովուրդը դա հստակ ձևավորված բազմաշերտ հասարակությունն է իր խավերով… յուրաքանչյուր խավ իր դիրքն ունի հասարակոիթյան մեջ և իրենց հակասություններով հանդերձ դրանք ներդաշնակ են*… այսինքն հակասությունը դա ներդաշնակության տեսակ է… այս առումով մեզ մոտ այդ "ժողովուրդը" չկա, բայց կարծում եմ ձևավորման ընթացքի մեջ է ու ընթաղքը ուղղեկցվում է ցնցումներով ը կորուստներով… ուրիշ ձև չկա սա է… միանշանակ ձեռքբերումներ ու հաղթանակներ չեն լինում…
> 
> … Բիձ, լավ ա որ բազմազանություն կա, թող քեզ ասեն հեքիաթասաց, ինձ էլ հես ա մի հատ անուն կտան (խնդիր չունեմ)… Չուկին էլ ենք անուն կպցունում, Ռամերին էլ… սաղիս էլ անուն պիտի կպցնենք ուղղակի վիրավորանքներից պետք է խուսափել … ես չեմ ասում թե վիրավորում ես… Կուկի մասին մի մտածի իրան հես ա աբորիգենները կուտեն…
> 
> էսօր Գանդիի փոշին ա վրես նստել Բիձ, հանդուրժող եմ դառել հերիք չի ուրիշներին էլ քարոզում եմ


Եթե ժողովուրդը դա քո ասած "հստակ ձևավորված բազմաշերտ հասարակությունն է իր խավերով…" ապա այն քաղաքական պրոցեսներում միացյալ շահ չունի և  տարակարծիք է: Հետևաբար այդպիսի "ժողովուրդը" միավորված չի կարող լինել: Մենք  հիմա մոտավորապես այդ կետում ենք- շահերը արդեն իսկ ձևավորված են- մեկը իր ցեղով քյաչալական է, մյուսը լֆիկակակ, մյուսը Լեվոնական, մյուսը գրանտական, մյուսը- իմ տանձին չի-ական: 100 տարի էլ մնանք նունն է լինելու:
Հարցը նրանում է, որ  հասարակությունն ու իշխանությունը պետք է  հավասարակաշռված լինեն ուժային դաշտում հենց իրարից ֆիզիկապես վախենալով: Նույնիսկ երկբևեռ աշխարհն էր ստաբիլ հենց ուժային բալանսի հաշվին:
Երկրների թշնամությունը հավասարակշռված է լինում մեկուսացված բանակների ճակատային  դիմակայությամբ: Հասարակության մեջ լրիվ մեկուսացումը  անհնար բան է: Դրա համար հասարակության ներսի թշնամությունը սարսափելի մի բան է, երբ դիմացինը գիտի, որ մի տեղ բռնացրին-կսատկացնեն: Հենց դա է ներհասարակական  հավասարակաշռության բանալին: Բայց եթե իշխանավորը համոզված է,  որ դիմացինը ստրկական հայացքների տեր է, որ ինքն ուզենա 10 կփռի, ուզենա 1000 ու ձեն հանող  չի լինելու, ապա էդ իշխանավորը սկզբնապես անմեղ հրեշտակ էլ եղած լինի, դառնում է դև:
Հենց սրանում է  Second Amendment -ի իմաստը:
Հիմա մեր մոտ մարդկանց էշի, ստրուկի տեղ դնելու սցենարն է: Ու մարդիկ էլ շատ լավ համակերպվել են դրան: Ու հենց այդ   սցենարով է, որ տեղական մասշտաբի գաճաճ գյադեքը  դառել են առյուծներ:  Ու քանի դրանց թուլեքին վնաս չի հասել, - շարունակելու են առյուծ խաղալը: Հենց մեկի թուլի թաթը կտրին, կամ գլուխը ծակեցին,  վնգստալու են, տեղի են տալու ու գնալու են զիջումների: 
Սա է ճանապարհը: Արևմտյան ժողովրդավարությունը հաստատվեց հենց այս հիմքերի վրա- իրար սատկացնում էին, ի վերջո ստիպված նստեցին մի սեղանի շուրջ, , գրեցին թղթի վրա կանոնները ու պայմանավորվել են չխախտել թղթի վրայի գրածը: Եթե հաբռգեցին, ապա նորից իրար կսատկացնեն
Եթե այլ ձև կա, ապա ասում ես էսօր Գանդին ես- ասա ես էլ իմանամ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Եթե ժողովուրդը դա քո ասած "հստակ ձևավորված բազմաշերտ հասարակությունն է իր խավերով…" ապա այն քաղաքական պրոցեսներում միացյալ շահ չունի և  տարակարծիք է:* Հետևաբար այդպիսի "ժողովուրդը" միավորված չի կարող լինել: Մենք  հիմա մոտավորապես այդ կետում ենք- շահերը արդեն իսկ ձևավորված են- մեկը իր ցեղով քյաչալական է, մյուսը լֆիկակակ, մյուսը Լեվոնական, մյուսը գրանտական, մյուսը- իմ տանձին չի-ական: 100 տարի էլ մնանք նունն է լինելու:
> Հարցը նրանում է, որ  հասարակությունն ու իշխանությունը պետք է  հավասարակաշռված լինեն ուժային դաշտում հենց իրարից ֆիզիկապես վախենալով: Նույնիսկ երկբևեռ աշխարհն էր ստաբիլ հենց ուժային բալանսի հաշվին:
> Երկրների թշնամությունը հավասարակշռված է լինում մեկուսացված բանակների ճակատային  դիմակայությամբ: Հասարակության մեջ լրիվ մեկուսացումը  անհնար բան է: Դրա համար հասարակության ներսի թշնամությունը սարսափելի մի բան է, երբ դիմացինը գիտի, որ մի տեղ բռնացրին-կսատկացնեն: Հենց դա է ներհասարակական  հավասարակաշռության բանալին: Բայց եթե իշխանավորը համոզված է,  որ դիմացինը ստրկական հայացքների տեր է, որ ինքն ուզենա 10 կփռի, ուզենա 1000 ու ձեն հանող  չի լինելու, ապա էդ իշխանավորը սկզբնապես անմեղ հրեշտակ էլ եղած լինի, դառնում է դև:
> Հենց սրանում է  Second Amendment -ի իմաստը:
> Հիմա մեր մոտ մարդկանց էշի, ստրուկի տեղ դնելու սցենարն է: Ու մարդիկ էլ շատ լավ համակերպվել են դրան: Ու հենց այդ   սցենարով է, որ տեղական մասշտաբի գաճաճ գյադեքը  դառել են առյուծներ:  Ու քանի դրանց թուլեքին վնաս չի հասել, - շարունակելու են առյուծ խաղալը: Հենց մեկի թուլի թաթը կտրին, կամ գլուխը ծակեցին,  վնգստալու են, տեղի են տալու ու գնալու են զիջումների: 
> Սա է ճանապարհը: Արևմտյան ժողովրդավարությունը հաստատվեց հենց այս հիմքերի վրա- իրար սատկացնում էին, ի վերջո ստիպված նստեցին մի սեղանի շուրջ, , գրեցին թղթի վրա կանոնները ու պայմանավորվել են չխախտել թղթի վրայի գրածը: Եթե հաբռգեցին, ապա նորից իրար կսատկացնեն
> Եթե այլ ձև կա, ապա ասում ես էսօր Գանդին ես- ասա ես էլ իմանամ:


Բիձա ջան, բազմաշերտ և բազմախավ դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դրանց շահերը անպայման իրա պիտի հակասեն… ինչքան էլ հակասեն ընդհանուր շահ այնուամենայնիվ կա, դա պետականության, օրինապշտության, երկրի հզորացման և այլ հարցեր են… սրանք բոլոր խավերին էլ ձեռնտու են, իհարկե կան նաև հակասություններ… բայց զարգացած երկրներն ունեն բազմաշերտ/բազմախավ հասարակություններ… մեզ մոտ նման բան չկա մեզ մոտ կա թալանող և թալանվող… շատ պարզ… ով որ իշխանության մեջ ազգական բարեկամ չունի թալանվող է… գաղտնիք չեմ բացում… սխալ կարծիք է որ բազմախավ հասարակությունը միասնական չի կարող լինել… միասնական չի նշանակում մոնոլիտ… միասնական նշանակում է մի նպատակի շուրջ հավաքված բազմախավ հասարակություն,… միասնական չի նշանակում բոլորը ձայները տան մեկ մարդու, միասնական չի նշանակում բոլորը դավանեն մեկ գաղափարախոսություն, միասնական չի նշանակում բոլորը նույն տիպի մշակույթի հետևորդ լինեն, միասնական չի նշանակում բոլորը ունենան նույն կարծիքը… սրանք վտանգավոր երևույթներ են… 

… Բիձա ջան, կոնկրետ ծրագիր չունեմ, բայց մի բան գիտեմ … միայն ժողովրդի միջոցով… ես ճարտարապետ եմ ստրատեգ չեմ

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, բազմաշերտ և բազմախավ դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դրանց շահերը անպայման իրա պիտի հակասեն… ինչքան էլ հակասեն ընդհանուր շահ այնուամենայնիվ կա, դա պետականության, օրինապշտության, երկրի հզորացման և այլ հարցեր են… սրանք բոլոր խավերին էլ ձեռնտու են, իհարկե կան նաև հակասություններ… բայց զարգացած երկրներն ունեն բազմաշերտ/բազմախավ հասարակություններ… մեզ մոտ նման բան չկա մեզ մոտ կա թալանող և թալանվող… շատ պարզ… ով որ իշխանության մեջ ազգական բարեկամ չունի թալանվող է… գաղտնիք չեմ բացում… սխալ կարծիք է որ բազմախավ հասարակությունը միասնական չի կարող լինել… միասնական չի նշանակում մոնոլիտ… միասնական նշանակում է մի նպատակի շուրջ հավաքված բազմախավ հասարակություն,… միասնական չի նշանակում բոլորը ձայները տան մեկ մարդու, միասնական չի նշանակում բոլորը դավանեն մեկ գաղափարախոսություն, միասնական չի նշանակում բոլորը նույն տիպի մշակույթի հետևորդ լինեն, միասնական չի նշանակում բոլորը ունենան նույն կարծիքը… սրանք վտանգավոր երևույթներ են… 
> 
> … Բիձա ջան, կոնկրետ ծրագիր չունեմ, բայց մի բան գիտեմ … միայն ժողովրդի միջոցով… ես ճարտարապետ եմ ստրատեգ չեմ


Մեֆ ջան, դու ասում ես ժողովրդով է արվելու, ես էլ փորձում էի հասկանալ, թե էդ ժողովուրդ ասածը ինչ նոր բանի, /որակի, վիճակի, գիտելիքի, մտածելակերպի/  շնորհիվ է էս անգամ կարողանալու: Ավելին, հաղթելը դա գործողություն է - զանգ կախել է: 
Կոնկրետ ժողովուրդը ոնց է զանգը կախելու՞: 
Ինչ ասեմ, խոսացինք, խոսացինք ու նորից եկանք նույն կետին:  Ու 50 տարի հետո էլ նույն է լինելու Երևանի նահանգում:
Էսօր եկեղեցի էի գնացել, քարոզիչը մի լավ օրինակ բերեց: 
Ասում է մեկը մի արծվի ձագ է գտնում, բերում գցում իր հավաբունը- հավերի մոտ: Արծիվը մեծանում է, ընկերները գալիս են, ասում այ ախպեր արի արծվիդ թռցնենք, արծիվ ա չէ՞: Թռցնում են, սա հավի պես մի քանի մետր տպրտում ա օդում ու ընկնում գետին: Նորից են թռցնում- նորից նույնը: Վերցնում են արծվին, գնում են սարերը, հավերից հեռու, արծվին թռցնում են օդ- սկսում է սավառնել:
Հիմա մերն է- հավանոցի օրենքներով արծիվ, ագռավ, գել, էշ, կատու,  շուն սաղ հավ են դառել ու դրանից դուրս աշխարհ չեն էլ տեսնում:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե ժողովուրդը դա քո ասած "հստակ ձևավորված բազմաշերտ հասարակությունն է իր խավերով…" ապա այն քաղաքական պրոցեսներում միացյալ շահ չունի և  տարակարծիք է: Հետևաբար այդպիսի "ժողովուրդը" միավորված չի կարող լինել: Մենք  հիմա մոտավորապես այդ կետում ենք- շահերը արդեն իսկ ձևավորված են- մեկը իր ցեղով քյաչալական է, մյուսը լֆիկակակ, մյուսը Լեվոնական, մյուսը գրանտական, մյուսը- իմ տանձին չի-ական: 100 տարի էլ մնանք նունն է լինելու:


չես կարող ասել: իրականում Հայաստանը ինքստինքյա բավականին պրիմիտիվ, պարզ, հասկանալի երկիր է, իր ներիքին նիստ ու կացով, մղումներով, կարճ ասած ներքին քաղաքականությամբ /  :LOL: /: 
Միակ պրոտատիպը՝ Քաջ Նազարն է: նախ անհատական առումով: Քաջ Նազարավարի Լևոնը, Քոչը ու հիմա Սերոժը դառան թագավոր-տղեք:
նույնը Հայաստանի մասին է: Ամեն ինչ - 100 տոկոսով արդեն, կախված է միմիայն արտաքին հանգամանքներից: կարող է ասենք մյուս տարի կամ մի ամսից, կամ նույնիսկ վաղը /ասածս են կտրվածքով է, որ ենթադրենք Հայաստանից դուրս ոչ մի բանից խաբար չենք  :Smile: / ամեն ինչ փոխվի: Էտ փոխվել ասելով հեչ ինկատի չունեմ դեպի լավ կողմը մեր համար: 
Մնում է միայն Նազարավարի ռելաքս ու էնջոյ  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> չես կարող ասել: իրականում Հայաստանը ինքստինքյա բավականին պրիմիտիվ, պարզ, հասկանալի երկիր է, իր ներիքին նիստ ու կացով, մղումներով, կարճ ասած ներքին քաղաքականությամբ / /: 
> Միակ պրոտատիպը՝ Քաջ Նազարն է: նախ անհատական առումով: Քաջ Նազարավարի Լևոնը, Քոչը ու հիմա Սերոժը դառան թագավոր-տղեք:
> նույնը Հայաստանի մասին է: Ամեն ինչ - 100 տոկոսով արդեն, կախված է միմիայն արտաքին հանգամանքներից: կարող է ասենք մյուս տարի կամ մի ամսից, կամ նույնիսկ վաղը /ասածս են կտրվածքով է, որ ենթադրենք Հայաստանից դուրս ոչ մի բանից խաբար չենք / ամեն ինչ փոխվի: Էտ փոխվել ասելով հեչ ինկատի չունեմ դեպի լավ կողմը մեր համար: 
> Մնում է միայն Նազարավարի ռելաքս ու էնջոյ


ԴՎ ջան, Քաջ Նազարը կարգին խորը փիլիսոփայական-մարդասիրական երևույթ է: Երանի Քաջ Նազարի սխեմայով լիներ: Մերը կլասիկ կերպարի չի բռնում- ավելի շուտ բժշկական ոլորտից է- թարախային գանգրենայի պես մի բան է: Ոչ բուժվում է, ոչ  էլ մի անգամից սպանում- կամաց-կամաց է հարցերը լուծում:

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ ջան, Քաջ Նազարը կարգին խորը փիլիսոփայական-մարդասիրական երևույթ է: Երանի Քաջ Նազարի սխեմայով լիներ: Մերը կլասիկ կերպարի չի բռնում- ավելի շուտ բժշկական ոլորտից է- թարախային գանգրենայի պես մի բան է: Ոչ բուժվում է, ոչ  էլ մի անգամից սպանում- կամաց-կամաց է հարցերը լուծում:


Քաջ Նազարը ինքստինքյա ոչինչ է, ոչնչություն, զերո…
քաջնազարական ֆենոմենալ "խորը փիլիսոփայական-մարդասիրական երևույթ"-ը ՝ դա իրա արտաքին միջավայրի արդյունք է: կան "հսկաներ", որոնք ունեն գաճաճ ուղեղ, ու ուռռացնում են նազարական 0-ն  ու հասցնաում համարյա տրաքելու աստիճան, բայց չեն տրաքացնում: իսկ կան նաև նազիրվեզիրներ, որոնք հասկանալով նազարական 0-ն, ուռռացնում են որ մի քանի վայրկյան հետո այդ փուքսը օգտագործեն իրանց քամիների ուժը ավելացնելու համար:
մենք նազարներ ենք: դա հլա դեռ 100 տարի առաջ լավ են հասկացել մեր մեծերը:
մենակ թե մեկի մետ նազարին քշում ա իրա ոչնչության մեջ մտցնում իրա Ուստիանը, իսկ մյուսը վայելում ա՝ ասելով որ սաղ սուտ ա, մարդ պետք ա բախտ ունենա…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ չեն թողնում Նիկոլն անցնի… կարող է վախենում են որ հանկարծ մտնի խորհրդարան կարող է էնքան ձեն հավաքի որ իրաենց բոլոր ծրագրեը հեչ անի… մարդ էդքան ավանակ կարա՞ լինի… կարա ինչի չէ՞ որ… և կամ էլ վախենալու առիթ ու պատճառ ունեն… այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ որ վերևներում խմորումներ լինում են ու ոչ ի նպաստ իրենց…


Մեֆ ջան, ախր էնքան պարզ են պատճառները.
1. Ինչու՞ ընդդիմադիր շուխուրչի մտնի ԱԺ, միկրաֆոն ունենա, ավել–պակաս հարցազրույցներ տա լրագրողներին,
2. Ինչու՞ ընդդիմության լեզուն երկարացնեն, ընդդիմադիր ժողովդրին էլ ոգևորեն,
3. Ինչու՞ իրենց հավատարիմ հերթական տասովշիկի փոխարեն պաշտոնի բերեն օտար ու չուզող մեկին ու հիասթափեցնեն իրենց հավատարիմ տասովշիկներին 
Իմ կարծիքով առնվազն ապուշ պիտի լինեն, որ շեղվեն իրենց դրվածքից, հենց շեղվեցին մի հոգու տնտեսությունը մանրից փլվելու է, իր մանկլավիկների ու տասովշիկների տնտեսությունն էլ հետը, ինչ–ինչ բայց մեծ ախորժակ ունեցող շակալները լիքն են, հենց քուչի տիրոջ իշխանության մի ծերը թուլացավ, էդ ծերից մտնելու են վրա տան։ Մի խոսքով էս երկրում ամեն ինչ պիտի կանտրոլի տակ լինի։ Իմիջայլոց ի տարբերություն ընդդիմության անհիմն խանդավառությունների, իշխանությունները լավ էլ հաշվարկում են թե ինչքան մասսա կգա, ու ոնց կանցնեն ընտրությունները, նույնիսկ պուպուլուս են անում, դրա համար էլ առանձնապես մեծ աժիոտաժ ու կաշառք բաժանոցի չի եղել։




> … իմ տեսակետը հետևյալն է… հեղափոխությունը որ սկսվել էր 2 տարի առաջ, ընթացքի մեջ է իր բոլոր վերիվայրումներով և ի վերջո հասնելու է իր վերջնակետին… ոչ մի հեղափոխություն մի օրվա, մի շաբաթվա, մի ամսվա կամ մի տարվա մեջ չի եղել… հեղափոխությունը դա պրոցես է և ունի տևողություն… այսօր ցանկացած իրադարձություն մեզ միայն մոտեցնում է հեղափոխության ավարտին… փոփոխությունն անհնար է կանխել… you may say I'm a dreamer, բայց պատմությունն ուրիշ սցենար չի ճանաչում… այսօր բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ բացեիբաց պետք է ասվեն որքան էլ ցավալի լինեն… դա միայն արագացնելու է պրոցեսը… յուրաքանչյուր ծեծված մարդ, կեղծված ձայն, վերցված կաշառք… յուրաքանծյուր իշխանական քայլ արագացնելու է փոփոխման պրոցեսը…


Մեֆ ջան, էս դրվածքի պայմաններում ցանկացած բառադի հաշվարկ ու բառադի ելույթներ բերում են նորմալ պրոցեսներից զգալի շեղումների ու արդյունքում ոչինչ էլ տեղի չի ունենում, իսկ ընթացքում դիկտատուրան ուժեղացնում է դրվածքը, կատարելագործվում է, թույլ ծակերն էլ փակում։ Էս անգամ էլ Նիկոլից պրծան, այսինքն երկու տարի առաջ սկսածը հիմա վերջացավ։ Էն որ Լևոն պապին հերթական անգամ ասեց «միահամուռ, վճռական, նոր լիցքեր» ֆլան ֆստան, պարզագույն դեմագոգիա էր։ Սպասողական վիճակի արհեստական ձգում, յանի իրենց հաշվարկներով էս դրվածքը իրեն իրեն կթուլանա, հետո վրա կտան։ Էս դրվածքը չնայած երկրի ողբալի վիճակին կարող է տարիներ ձգվել։ Ուղղակի ընդդիմությունը իր անզորությունն ու պարտությունը խոստովանելու քաղաքական կամք էլ չունի, մնացած կամքերի մասին էլ չասեմ։

----------

davidus (11.01.2010), Mephistopheles (11.01.2010), Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ախր էնքան պարզ են պատճառները.
> 1. Ինչու՞ ընդդիմադիր շուխուրչի մտնի ԱԺ, միկրաֆոն ունենա, ավել–պակաս հարցազրույցներ տա լրագրողներին,
> 2. Ինչու՞ ընդդիմության լեզուն երկարացնեն, ընդդիմադիր ժողովդրին էլ ոգևորեն,
> 3. Ինչու՞ իրենց հավատարիմ հերթական տասովշիկի փոխարեն պաշտոնի բերեն օտար ու չուզող մեկին ու հիասթափեցնեն իրենց հավատարիմ տասովշիկներին 
> *Իմ կարծիքով առնվազն ապուշ պիտի լինեն, որ շեղվեն իրենց դրվածքից, հենց շեղվեցին մի հոգու տնտեսությունը մանրից փլվելու է*, իր մանկլավիկների ու տասովշիկների տնտեսությունն էլ հետը, ինչ–ինչ բայց մեծ ախորժակ ունեցող շակալները լիքն են, հենց քուչի տիրոջ իշխանության մի ծերը թուլացավ, էդ ծերից մտնելու են վրա տան։ Մի խոսքով էս երկրում ամեն ինչ պիտի կանտրոլի տակ լինի։ Իմիջայլոց ի տարբերություն ընդդիմության անհիմն խանդավառությունների, իշխանությունները լավ էլ հաշվարկում են թե ինչքան մասսա կգա, ու ոնց կանցնեն ընտրությունները, նույնիսկ պուպուլուս են անում, դրա համար էլ առանձնապես մեծ աժիոտաժ ու կաշառք բաժանոցի չի եղել։
> 
> 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, էս դրվածքի պայմաններում ցանկացած բառադի հաշվարկ ու բառադի ելույթներ բերում են նորմալ պրոցեսներից զգալի շեղումների ու արդյունքում ոչինչ էլ տեղի չի ունենում, *իսկ ընթացքում դիկտատուրան ուժեղացնում է դրվածքը, կատարելագործվում է, թույլ ծակերն էլ փակում։* Էս անգամ էլ Նիկոլից պրծան, այսինքն երկու տարի առաջ սկսածը հիմա վերջացավ։ Էն որ Լևոն պապին հերթական անգամ ասեց «միահամուռ, վճռական, նոր լիցքեր» ֆլան ֆստան, պարզագույն դեմագոգիա էր։ Սպասողական վիճակի արհեստական ձգում, յանի իրենց հաշվարկներով էս դրվածքը իրեն իրեն կթուլանա, հետո վրա կտան։ Էս դրվածքը չնայած երկրի ողբալի վիճակին կարող է տարիներ ձգվել։ Ուղղակի ընդդիմությունը իր անզորությունն ու պարտությունը խոստովանելու քաղաքական կամք էլ չունի, մնացած կամքերի մասին էլ չասեմ։


այս մասով դու ուղղակի 10-ն ես խփել… հենց գծից շեղվեցին փլուզվելու են… այ հենց էս է պատճառը որ ռեժիմի կյանքն իմ կարծիքով կարճացնում է… յուրաքանչյուր ռեժիմ (լավ թե վատ) պետք է ունենա ճկունություն, մանևրելու ադապտացվելու կարողություն/հատկություն և եթե ռեժիմը "կարծր" է վաղ թե ուշ ճաք է տալու ու փլուզվելու է… հանգամանքների փոփոխությունը պահանջում է որ իշխանությունները իրենց հարմարեցնեն նոր պայմաններին կամ էլ չթողնեն որ պայմաններն ու հանգամանքները փոխվեն… վերջինն անհնար է և նրանք հենց այդ ճանապարհն էլ բռնել են, ուզում են չթողնել որ պայմաններն ու հանգամանքները փոխվեն… եթե էսօր նրանք սրանք մի հատ Նիկոլ չեն կարում մարսեն նշանակում է վարի են գնալու… 

Վիշ ապեր, չի կատարելագործվում, եթե կատարելագործվեր ու թույլ ծակերն էլ փակեր, էսօր գայկեքը պիտի թուլացնեին,բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես ավելի են ձգում… Չինաստանն էլ է դիկտատուրա,բայց նրանք ճկունություն ցուցաբերեցին ու գայկեքն էսօր թուլացրել են, նրանք իրանց էն հրապարակի բախումներից սովորեցին, իսկ մեր իշխանությունները էս ամեն ինչից սխալ դասեր առան (թեկուզ իրենց իշխանությունը պահելու պահով)… Իրանի ռեժիմն էլ ա վարի գնալու, նրանք էլ ճիշտ նույն մեր սկզբմունքով են շարժվում…

----------


## Rammer

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ չեն թողնում Նիկոլն անցնի… կարող է վախենում են որ հանկարծ մտնի խորհրդարան կարող է էնքան ձեն հավաքի որ իրաենց բոլոր ծրագրեը հեչ անի… մարդ էդքան ավանակ կարա՞ լինի… կարա ինչի չէ՞ որ… և կամ էլ վախենալու առիթ ու պատճառ ունեն… այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ որ վերևներում խմորումներ լինում են ու ոչ ի նպաստ իրենց… 
> … բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց ինձ թվում է որ նույն կատեգորիայի է ինչ որ անցած բոլոր մեծ ու փոքր ընտրությունների ժամանակ… կարծում եմ որ ինչքան էլ անպտուղ համարենք միևնույնն է այս ամոնն իր նստվածքը տալու է ու տալիս է… այս պարագայում բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ դրական են անդրադառնալու, լինեն հուսահատական թե ոգևորիչ… բոլորն էլ պետք են…
> 
> … իմ տեսակետը հետևյալն է… հեղափոխությունը որ սկսվել էր 2 տարի առաջ, ընթացքի մեջ է իր բոլոր վերիվայրումներով և ի վերջո հասնելու է իր վերջնակետին… ոչ մի հեղափոխություն մի օրվա, մի շաբաթվա, մի ամսվա կամ մի տարվա մեջ չի եղել… հեղափոխությունը դա պրոցես է և ունի տևողություն… այսօր ցանկացած իրադարձություն մեզ միայն մոտեցնում է հեղափոխության ավարտին… փոփոխությունն անհնար է կանխել… you may say I'm a dreamer, բայց պատմությունն ուրիշ սցենար չի ճանաչում… այսօր բոլոր տեսակետներն էլ բացեիբաց պետք է ասվեն որքան էլ ցավալի լինեն… դա միայն արագացնելու է պրոցեսը… յուրաքանչյուր ծեծված մարդ, կեղծված ձայն, վերցված կաշառք… յուրաքանծյուր իշխանական քայլ արագացնելու է փոփոխման պրոցեսը…
> 
> … այսուհանդերձ միշտ պետք է հիշենք որ մեր հեղափոխությունը մեզնից կարող են առևանգել, այնպես ինչպես դա արվել է պատմության մեջ բազմիցս…
> 
> շարունակենք արյունալի քննադատությունները


Մեֆ ջան ինչի չթողեցին? Իմ կարծիքով քաղաքականապես տգետ են, հիմար են, տապոռ են...Պարզ ու հասարակ քաղաքական որոշում չկարողացան կայացնել: Քաղաքական առումով իրենց ձեռ էր տալիս որ Նիկոլը անցնի: Բայց տուպոյ են ապեր: Իսկ ԱԺ կմտներ բոցեր կաներ, գլխացավանք կդառնար...Յեսիմ? Ուղղակի սկզբից էլ պարզ էր որ ինքը չի մտնելու ԱԺ-ը և մանդատի հարց դրված չէր:
Կրիմինալ աշխարհում *հեղինակության* ու վախի վրա է համակարգը պահվում: Եթե հեղինակությունը կասկածի տակ դրվի դա վարակի ձևով տարածվում է: Չնայած նոր մտածեցի, որ դա կարող էին ադալժեննի պես ներկայացվեր: Իբր մենք տերն են ու ինչ կուզենք կանենք ու որպես ադալժենի թողում ենք Նիլոկը անցնի,  բայց մեկ ու մեջ գլուխներտ  ջարդում ենք որ չմոռանաք...Դրա դիմաց իրանք հաստատ լիքը փող կստանին դրսից: Իսկ հիմա ստիպված պետք ա արդարանան էլի: ԱՄՆ-ի դեսպանատունն էլ էր դիտորդներ ուղարկել...
Մյուս կողմից էլ սա կլասիկ ԿԳԲ-ի ոչ կոմպրոմիսային, վ լոբ գործելաոճն ա...

----------


## Վիշապ

> այս մասով դու ուղղակի 10-ն ես խփել… հենց գծից շեղվեցին փլուզվելու են… այ հենց էս է պատճառը որ ռեժիմի կյանքն իմ կարծիքով կարճացնում է… յուրաքանչյուր ռեժիմ (լավ թե վատ) պետք է ունենա ճկունություն, մանևրելու ադապտացվելու կարողություն/հատկություն և եթե ռեժիմը "կարծր" է վաղ թե ուշ ճաք է տալու ու փլուզվելու է… հանգամանքների փոփոխությունը պահանջում է որ իշխանությունները իրենց հարմարեցնեն նոր պայմաններին կամ էլ չթողնեն որ պայմաններն ու հանգամանքները փոխվեն… վերջինն անհնար է և նրանք հենց այդ ճանապարհն էլ բռնել են, ուզում են չթողնել որ պայմաններն ու հանգամանքները փոխվեն… եթե էսօր նրանք սրանք մի հատ Նիկոլ չեն կարում մարսեն նշանակում է վարի են գնալու… 
> 
> Վիշ ապեր, չի կատարելագործվում, եթե կատարելագործվեր ու թույլ ծակերն էլ փակեր, էսօր գայկեքը պիտի թուլացնեին,բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես ավելի են ձգում… Չինաստանն էլ է դիկտատուրա,բայց նրանք ճկունություն ցուցաբերեցին ու գայկեքն էսօր թուլացրել են, նրանք իրանց էն հրապարակի բախումներից սովորեցին, իսկ մեր իշխանությունները էս ամեն ինչից սխալ դասեր առան (թեկուզ իրենց իշխանությունը պահելու պահով)… Իրանի ռեժիմն էլ ա վարի գնալու, նրանք էլ ճիշտ նույն մեր սկզբմունքով են շարժվում…


Մեֆ ջան, պատրանքնե՜ր, պատրանքնե՜ր։ Ճկունության բացակայությունը բռնապետության հիմնական հատկանիշներից է, բռնապետությունը չի կարող ճկուն լինել։ Կանոնակարգից, իմա՝ դրվածքից ոչ մի շեղում։ Հենց սա է բռնապետության հարատևության գրավականը։ Ուզու՞մ ես անճկուն համակարգի օրինակ բերեմ, որը բավականին երկար էլ գոյատևում է, ու եթե ինչ որ բան ճաքում է այնտեղ, ապա մենակ ասֆալտի տեսքով։ Հյուսիսային Կորեա ապեր։

----------


## davidus

> Մեֆ ջան, էս դրվածքի պայմաններում ցանկացած բառադի հաշվարկ ու բառադի ելույթներ բերում են նորմալ պրոցեսներից զգալի շեղումների ու արդյունքում ոչինչ էլ տեղի չի ունենում, իսկ ընթացքում դիկտատուրան ուժեղացնում է դրվածքը, կատարելագործվում է, թույլ ծակերն էլ փակում։ Էս անգամ էլ Նիկոլից պրծան, այսինքն երկու տարի առաջ սկսածը հիմա վերջացավ։ Էն որ Լևոն պապին հերթական անգամ ասեց «միահամուռ, վճռական, նոր լիցքեր» ֆլան ֆստան, պարզագույն դեմագոգիա էր։ Սպասողական վիճակի արհեստական ձգում, յանի իրենց հաշվարկներով էս դրվածքը իրեն իրեն կթուլանա, հետո վրա կտան։ Էս դրվածքը չնայած երկրի ողբալի վիճակին կարող է տարիներ ձգվել։ Ուղղակի ընդդիմությունը իր անզորությունն ու պարտությունը խոստովանելու քաղաքական կամք էլ չունի, մնացած կամքերի մասին էլ չասեմ։


+1
ոնց նայում եմ, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ասկսում իրեն սպառել..... ու արդյունքում դաժէ կոտրած տաշտակ չի լինելու, որ դիմացը կանգնենք....
բա վերջը ոնց ա լինելու?

----------

Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մեֆ ջան ինչի չթողեցին? Իմ կարծիքով քաղաքականապես տգետ են, հիմար են, տապոռ են...Պարզ ու հասարակ քաղաքական որոշում չկարողացան կայացնել: Քաղաքական առումով իրենց ձեռ էր տալիս որ Նիկոլը անցնի: Բայց տուպոյ են ապեր: Իսկ ԱԺ կմտներ բոցեր կաներ, գլխացավանք կդառնար...Յեսիմ? Ուղղակի սկզբից էլ պարզ էր որ ինքը չի մտնելու ԱԺ-ը և մանդատի հարց դրված չէր:
> Կրիմինալ աշխարհում *հեղինակության* ու վախի վրա է համակարգը պահվում: Եթե հեղինակությունը կասկածի տակ դրվի դա վարակի ձևով տարածվում է: Չնայած նոր մտածեցի, որ դա կարող էին ադալժեննի պես ներկայացվեր: Իբր մենք տերն են ու ինչ կուզենք կանենք ու որպես ադալժենի թողում ենք Նիլոկը անցնի,  բայց մեկ ու մեջ գլուխներտ  ջարդում ենք որ չմոռանաք...Դրա դիմաց իրանք հաստատ լիքը փող կստանին դրսից: Իսկ հիմա ստիպված պետք ա արդարանան էլի: ԱՄՆ-ի դեսպանատունն էլ էր դիտորդներ ուղարկել...
> Մյուս կողմից էլ սա կլասիկ ԿԳԲ-ի ոչ կոմպրոմիսային, վ լոբ գործելաոճն ա...


Ռամ ջան, դու ինչի՞ էիր ուզում, որ Նիկոլը անցնի: Այ հենց էդ նույն պատճառով իրանք ուզում էին, որ չանցնի: Ձեռ չէր տալի ոչ մի առումով: Ոչ մեր դրանից ոգևորվելն էր իրանց պետք, ոչ փաստացի պրիզնատ գալը, որ կենտրոնի բնակչության մեծամասնությունը ընդդիմադիր ա, ոչ էլ լրացուցիչ բազարները Նիկոլին մանդատից զրկել մրկելու հետ կապված: Իսկ ի՞նչ են կորցնում, ԱՄՆ-ի ձևական «այ-այ-այ փիս տղաներ, կրկին առաջընթաց չգրանցվեցը» է ջհանդամ, տենց «այ-այ-այներ» ե՞ն տեսել, էդ իրանց համար հեչ բան ա:

----------

Բիձա (11.01.2010), Վիշապ (11.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս էլ կայֆավատը՝




> Ոստիկանության հաղորդագրությունը.
> 
> Հունվարի 10-ին, ժամը 14.45-ին, ոստիկանության Կենտրոնականի բաժնում ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ Ջոն Կիրակոսյանի անվան թիվ 20 միջնակարգ դպրոցում տեղակայված թիվ 10/09 ընտրատեղամասի դիմաց վիճաբանություն է տեղի ունենում:
> 
> Պարզվել է, որ ԱԺ պատգամավորության թեկնածու Արա Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձ, 1964 թ. ծնված Տիգրան Մուրադյանի հետ վիճաբանել են ԱԺ պատգամավորության թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձինք` 1950 թ. ծնված Պետրոս Մակեյանը, 1979 թ. ծնված Կարեն Մակեյանը և 1983 թ. ծնված Սուրեն Մարտիրոսյանը:
> 
> *Վիճաբանության ընթացքում Պետրոս և Կարեն Մակեյաններն ու Սուրեն Մարտիրոսյանը ծեծի են ենթարկել Տիգրան Մուրադյանին և մարմնի տարբեր մասերում պատճառել սալջարդեր:*
> 
> Նույն օրը, ժամը 15.35-ին, Երևանի թիվ 1-ին համալսարանական հիվանդանոցից ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ իրենց մոտ բուժօգնության են դիմել Սուրեն Մարտիրոսյանը` դեմքի մասում ստացած սալջարդով, Պետրոս Մակեյանը` քթի մասում ստացած սալջարդով ու գանգուղեղային վնասվածքներով, և Կարեն Մակեյանը` թիկունքի մասում ստացած քերծվածքներով:
> ...


Բա, ընդդիմությունը հայտարարում է սահմանադրական պայքարի մասին, բայց իրականում բռնություններ է իրեն թույլ տալիս, այ այ այ…

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, դու ինչի՞ էիր ուզում, որ Նիկոլը անցնի: Այ հենց էդ նույն պատճառով իրանք ուզում էին, որ չանցնի: Ձեռ չէր տալի ոչ մի առումով: Ոչ մեր դրանից ոգևորվելն էր իրանց պետք, ոչ փաստացի պրիզնատ գալը, որ կենտրոնի բնակչության մեծամասնությունը ընդդիմադիր ա, ոչ էլ լրացուցիչ բազարները Նիկոլին մանդատից զրկել մրկելու հետ կապված: Իսկ ի՞նչ են կորցնում, ԱՄՆ-ի ձևական «այ-այ-այ փիս տղաներ, կրկին առաջընթաց չգրանցվեցը» է ջհանդամ, տենց «այ-այ-այներ» ե՞ն տեսել, էդ իրանց համար հեչ բան ա:


Հա ապեր փաստորեն չունի...Ինչի չունի? որովհետև անասուն են ապեր: Բայց դուրսը կեղծածի համար աչոտ են տալիս:Ձևական են ասւոմ ճիշտ ես: Այնքան ժամանակ քանի իրենց շահերը չեն անտեսվում: Բայց էտ ձևականից հեռու չգնալու համար, տեղը մի բան տալիս են:

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա լրիվ <<Քաղաքական հումոր>> թեմայի նյութ էր, բայց որ այս թեմայի ամբողջականությունը :Jpit:  չխախտվի, դնեմ այստեղ:




> Գլխավոր մարքսիստը հպարտ է
> 
> Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ԱԺ պատգամավորի ընտրություններում Դավիթ Հակոբյանը 299 ձայն է հավաքել։ Այս առումով նա նշել է.
> 
> *-Ես իմ ողջ բարոյական աջակցությունն ուղղել եմ քաղբանտարկյալի կարգավիճակից Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին հանելուն և իմ վստահված անձանց երեկ կարգադրել եմ համագործակցել «Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի» հետ ընտրատարածքները կեղտոտ տեխնոլոգիաներից զերծ պահելու համար, որ ազգաբնակչությունը կարողանա ինքնուրույն տնօրինել իր քաղաքական կամքը։*
> 
> Նա նշել է, որ ինքը ոչ թե Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանի նման փախել է մարտադաշտից, այլ ռեալ քաղաքական մարտադաշտում իր աջակցությունն է դրսևորել քաղբանտարկյալի կարգավիճակից Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին շուտափույթ ազատելու հարցում. *«Ես դրա համար հպարտ եմ։ Ինձ համար գոյություն չունի ո՛չ ՀՀՇ, ո՛չ ՊՊՇ, ո՛չ Հանրապետական. ինձ համար գոյություն ունեն մարդը և հումանիզմը, արդարադատությունը և հումանիզմը, այնպես որ ես հպարտ եմ, որ կարողացել եմ իմ բարոյական աջակցությունը ցուցաբերել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին»։*
> 
> Դավիթ Հակոբյանը նշել է նաև, որ քանի դեռ վերլուծական տվյալները մշակման փուլի մեջ են, ինքը զերծ է մնում ընտրությունները գնահատելուց, սակայն մեկ շաբաթվա ընթացքում հանդես կգա մամուլի ասուլիսով։


Հունվար 11, 2010 14:11


7օր

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացրած կազմակերպությունն ընտրախախտումներ է արձանագրել
> 
> 
> 2010թ. հունվարի 10-ին թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով ԱԺ պատգամավորի լրացուցիչ ընտրություններում դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացրած Հելսինկյան քաղաքացիական ասամբլեայի Վանաձորի գրասենյակի նախնական տվյալների համաձայն մի շարք տեղամասերում *արձանագրվել են բաց քվեարկության դեպքեր, ուղղորդումներ, ճնշումներ, սպառնալիքներ, հարկադրանք, դիտորդների և լրատվամիջոցների իրավունքների սահմանափակումներ, մարդկանց խմբային տեղափոխում ընտրատեղամաս հատուկ մեքենաներով, կուտակումներ ընտրատեղամասերում և այլն։*
> 
> Գրասենյակի տնօրեն *Արթուր Սաքունցի խոսքերով՝* ոստիկանությունն ու թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքային հանձնաժողովն ակնհայտ անգործություն են ցուցաբերել ընտրական գործընթացը խոչընդոտող և ՀՀ ընտրական օրենսգրքի պահանջները խախտող անձանց ու տարբեր բողոքների վերաբերյալ, իսկ *ընտրախախտումներին մասնակցել են նաև «Ազատ հասարակության ինստիտուտի» դիտորդները*։
> 
> Այսպիսով,  *Հելսինկյան քաղաքացիական ասամբլեայի Վանաձորի գրասենյակն առաջարկում է անվավեր ճանաչել թիվ 10/12, 10/15, 10/19 ընտրատեղամասերի քվեարկության արդյունքները*, ինչպես նաև ծառայողական քննություն իրականացնել նշված ընտրական տեղամասերում իրենց ծառայությունն անբարեխիղճ կերպով իրականացրած ոստիկանների նկատմամբ, պատասխանատվության ենթարկել «Ազատ հասարակության ինստիտուտի» դիտորդներ *Արմեն Սահակյանին և Դավիթ Սիմոնյանին*, նաև ընտրական խախտումներ իրականացրած այլ անձանց, և քննության առնել թիվ *10/15* ընտրատեղամասում քվեարկության արդյունքների ամփոփման ընթացքում ներխուժած անձանց իսկությունը պարզելու և նրանց պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու համար։


7օր

հ.գ. Իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, որ ընկերուհիս էլ է հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայից, ասում է՝ ոչ մի աղջիկ չեն տարել՝ որպես դիտորդ:

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Արամ Սաֆարյանը ընտրություններին չի հետևել*
> 
> Ազգային ժողովի «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» խմբակցության քարտուղար Արամ Սաֆարյանը չի հետևել հունվարի 10-ին թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում տեղի ունեցած ընտրություններին։ Այդ մասին նա ասել է «7օր»-ի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում։
> 
> -Չեմ հետևել ընտրություններին, հետևաբար չեմ էլ կարող մեկնաբանություն անել,-ասել է Արամ Սաֆարյանն ու հավելել, թե *համալսարանում քննության է եղել, և «բոլորովին առիթ չի եղել նույնիսկ շփվել քաղաքական մարդկանց հետ ու մտքեր փոխանակել»*։


Երեկ համալսարանում քննությա՞ն ճճճճճճճճճճճճճճճճճ

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Ա. Սաքունց. «Հանրապետական կուսակցությունն ուղղակի պատասխանատվություն է կրում»*
> 
> 
> -Տեղի ունեցավ հերթական պյուրոսյան հաղթանակը։ Իշխանությունն ապօրինի ազատազրկման մեջ գտնվող անձի նկատմամբ կարողացավ նորից բիրտ ուժի կիրառմամբ, կեղծիքներով, ահաբեկումներով գրանցել իր հերթական հաղթանակը,- «Ուրբաթ» ակումբում ասել է հունվարի 10-ին տեղի ունեցած ընտրություններում դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացրած, Հելսինկյան քաղաքացիական ասամբլեայի Վանաձորի գրասենյակի ղեկավար Արթուր Սաքունցը։ Նրա խոսքերով՝ *ստեղծված իրավիճակի պատասխանատուն կառավարող «Հանրապետական» կուսակցությունն է։*
> 
> *-«Հանրապետական» կուսակցությունն ուղղակի պատասխանատվություն է կրում։ Իհարկե, քաղաքական հայտարարություն, որպես այդպիսին, չի եղել, բայց լռելյայն համաձայնությամբ թույլ է տրվել, որ թաղային խուժանն օգտագործվի որպես ուժ և ընտրական պրոցեսին մասնակցություն ունենա,- ասել է Ա. Սաքունցը։*


7օր




> *
> «Հայաստանի Պառլամենտարիզմի Կենտրոն»-ի հայտարարությունը*
> 
> Թիվ  10-րդ  ը/ք-ի  ԱԺ  մեծամասնական  ընտրակարգով  լրացուցիչ   ընտրության  նախապատրաստման և անցկացման  նախնական  հայտնաբերումների  և  եզրակացությունների  մասին հայտարարություն
> 
> *1.   Ներածություն*
> 
> 1.1. Սույն  հայտարարությունը  ներկայացվում  է  մինչև  ընտրական  գործընթացի  ավարտը, այդ  թվում, վերջնական արդյունքների  ամփոփումը  և  հնարավոր  դիմում-բողոքների  քննարկումը,
> 
> ...


7օր

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ, մի բան չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ չեն թողնում Նիկոլն անցնի… կարող է վախենում են որ հանկարծ մտնի խորհրդարան կարող է էնքան ձեն հավաքի որ իրաենց բոլոր ծրագրեը հեչ անի… մարդ էդքան ավանակ կարա՞ լինի… կարա ինչի չէ՞ որ… և կամ էլ վախենալու առիթ ու պատճառ ունեն… այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ որ վերևներում խմորումներ լինում են ու ոչ ի նպաստ իրենց…


Մեֆ ջան, եղբայր, միամիտ բաներ ես ասում: Նիկոլին չեն թողնում անցնի, քանի որ ղզլբաշների հիմնական տակտիկան շատ պարզ ա - մենք ենք ու մեր դեմ խաղ չկա, ոնց ուզենք նենց էլ անելու ենք, ուզում ենք Նիկոլի դեմը կենգուրու կդնենք ու ԱԺ կմտնի կենգուրուն: Այ էս շատ պարզ տակտիկայով էլ ղզլբաշնրը միշտ իրենց տակ են պահում հավատարիմ շակալների բանակը, իսկ ժողովրդին մի անգամ ևս ապացուցում են, որ ժողովուրդը իրանց համար ճորտերի բազմություն է, որին ձևական, կայֆավատի համար, թողնում են գնալ քվեատուփ առաջ կանգնել ու ինչ-որ անիմաստ թղթի կտոր գցել էտ քվեատուփի մեջ: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը էս պահին բոլոր միջոցներով աջակցում է ղզլբաշների էս տակտիկայի լիարժեք իրականացմանը - բոլոր ընտրություններին տեղի անտեղի մասնակցելու ՀԱԿ-ի անհասկանալի քաղաքականությունը քեզ վկա: Լավ ա գոնե ժողովրդի մեծ մասը շատ լավ հասկացել ա, որ իրեն բոլոր կողմերից էշի տեղ են դնում ու չի գնում էլ ընտրություններին: Օրինակ ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ էս 10-րդ ընտրություններին համարյա մարդ չի գնացել: Շատ մարդ գնար, շատ պիտի կեղծեին ու ավելի շատ մարդու համար պիտի ցավոտ լիներ: Իսկ ժողովուրդը անկախ իրենից գալիս ու հանգում է ամենապարզ լուծմանը - բոյկոտել բոլոր միջոցառումները, որ կազմակերպում են ղզլբաշները: Ամեն հաջորդ ընտրությանն ավելի քիչ մարդ է գնալու, ու ի վերջո ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկը չի գնալու:

----------

Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> 1. Ինչու՞ ընդդիմադիր շուխուրչի մտնի ԱԺ, միկրաֆոն ունենա, ավել–պակաս հարցազրույցներ տա լրագրողներին,
> 2. Ինչու՞ ընդդիմության լեզուն երկարացնեն, ընդդիմադիր ժողովդրին էլ ոգևորեն,
> 3. Ինչու՞ իրենց հավատարիմ հերթական տասովշիկի փոխարեն պաշտոնի բերեն օտար ու չուզող մեկին ու հիասթափեցնեն իրենց հավատարիմ տասովշիկներին


1. Նիկոլն ԱԺ չէր մտնելու, դատական որոշումից հետո մանդատից զրկվելու էր: Այս կետը առանց որևէ այլևայլության ջնջում ենք: Եթե հաջորդ կետերը կարող են տարբեր տեսակետներ լինել, մասնավորապես իմ ու քո կողմից, էս կետն ուղղակի ջնջում ենք:
2. Որպեսզի կարողանան ազատվել որոշ արտաքին լծակներից, մի քիչ թեթև շունչ քաշեն:
3. Որպեսզի քաղաքական ճկունություն ցուցաբերեն ու լեզուները երկար լինի, ասեն, տեսաք, արդար ընտրություններ են լինում:

----------


## Gayl

> բոյկոտել բոլոր միջոցառումները, որ կազմակերպում են ղզլբաշները: Ամեն հաջորդ ընտրությանն ավելի քիչ մարդ է գնալու, ու ի վերջո ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկը չի գնալու:


Համաձայն եմ, դու ՀԱԿ ին ուղղություն ցույց տվեցիր, շատ խելամիտ բան ես առաջարկում:

----------


## Chuk

Ես էս ընտրություններին մարդկանց պասիվությունը մեծ հաճույքով անբարոյականություն եմ կոչում:
Բացատրեմ:

Սկսենք նրանից, որ ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո հայտարարել էր այլևս այս ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու իր որոշման մասին: Երբ ՀԱԿ անդամներից մեկը՝ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հայտարարեց, որ ուզում է մասնակցել այս ընտրություններին, ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարեց, որ չի օժանդակում: Ու միայն ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼ Նիկոլի այդպիսի որոշումը ստիպեց մասնակցել, որովհետև դա բարոյականության խնդիր է:

Մեր ազգը սիրում է «ընկածին օգնել է պետք» թեզը: Բանտային պայմանները նեղ վիճակ են ու էս պայմաններում ընդհանուր պասիվությունը այլ բան չի, քան անբարոյականության, ամբողջովին ընկած բարոյականության արժեքային համակարգ: Քանի որ մարդիկ պիտի մասնակցեին ընդամենը մեկ բանի համար. Նիկոլ, դու նստած ես, մենք քո թիկունքին ենք: Փաստացի մենք Նիկոլին լքեցինք: Ու էսքանից հետո ժողովուրդը ՀԱԿ լիդերներից պահանջում է անձնազոհական գործողություններ. ինչի՞ համար: Որ պետքական պահին լքվե՞ն: Որ զրկանքների ամբողջ ուժգնությունն իրենց վրա զգա՞ն: Որ մի քիչ դուխով լինեն, գլխներին սարքեն ու նստացնե՞ն, իսկ մենք մատներս չժարժե՞նք՝ օգնելու համար:

Լիքը մարդիկ կային, որ ասում էին. մենք Նիկոլի կողքին ենք եղել ու սպասում ենք, որ գա, իրա հետ գնանք մինչև վերջ: Ստում են էդ մարդիկ: Իրանք չկային:

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2010), davidus (11.01.2010), Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Լիքը մարդիկ կային, որ ասում էին. մենք Նիկոլի կողքին ենք եղել ու սպասում ենք, որ գա, իրա հետ գնանք մինչև վերջ: Ստում են էդ մարդիկ: Իրանք չկային:


Չուկ, անբարոյական են նրանք, ովքեր ասել են, ու չեն արել, էտ հարցով համաձայն եմ: Բայց դու չես կարող անբարոյական համարես նրանց, ովքեր չեն ընտրել Նիկոլին ու չէին էլ ընտրելու.... իսկ պասիվությունը ևս մեկ անգամ փաստում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը էլ այն չի, ինչ առաջ, ու դրա մասին պետք ա մտածի ոչ թե անհատ քաղաքացին, այլ ՀԱԿ-ի " ղեկավարությունը"....դաշտում  դիրքերը զիջելու պատճառը հաստատ "անբարոյականությամբ" պարուրված ժողովուրդը չի..

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, անբարոյական են նրանք, ովքեր ասել են, ու չեն արել, էտ հարցով համաձայն եմ: Բայց դու չես կարող անբարոյական համարես նրանց, ովքեր չեն ընտրել ու չէին էլ ընտրելու.... իսկ պասիվությունը ևս մեկ անգամ փաստում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը էլ այն չի, ինչ առաջ, ու դրա մասին պետք ա մտածի ոչ թե անհատ քաղաքացին, այլ ՀԱԿ-ի " ղեկավարությունը"....դաշտում  դիրքերը զիջելու պատճառը հաստատ "անբարոյականությամբ" պարուրված ժողովուրդը չի..


Ես կարծում եմ, որ գրառմանս մեջ հստակ բացատրեցի, որ սա սոսկ ընտրություն չէր: Սա քաղբանտարկյալին ու առաջնորդին զորակցության հարց էր: Ոչ մի անհատի անբարոյական չեմ կոչում, ուզում է ասած ու չեկած լինի, ուզում է ընտրությունից հիասթափված: Դա յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է: Ես անբարոյական եմ կոչում ստեղծված մթնոլորտը, ընդհանուր վերաբերմունքը:

----------


## davidus

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ գրառմանս մեջ հստակ բացատրեցի, որ սա սոսկ ընտրություն չէր: Սա քաղբանտարկյալին ու *առաջնորդին* զորակցության հարց էր: Ոչ մի անհատի անբարոյական չեմ կոչում, ուզում է ասած ու չեկած լինի, ուզում է ընտրությունից հիասթափված: Դա յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է: Ես անբարոյական եմ կոչում ստեղծված մթնոլորտը, ընդհանուր վերաբերմունքը:


այ ապրես, ուզածս ասեցիր..... հիմա սենց մի հարց.... եթե ժողովուրդը առաջնորդին չի զորակցում, դա ժողովրդի մեղքն է?? առաջնորդի??? թե ստեղծված մթնոլորտի ու ընդհանուր վերաբերմունքի???

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էս ընտրություններին մարդկանց պասիվությունը մեծ հաճույքով անբարոյականություն եմ կոչում:
> Բացատրեմ:
> 
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո հայտարարել էր այլևս այս ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու իր որոշման մասին: Երբ ՀԱԿ անդամներից մեկը՝ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հայտարարեց, որ ուզում է մասնակցել այս ընտրություններին, ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարեց, որ չի օժանդակում: Ու միայն ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼ Նիկոլի այդպիսի որոշումը ստիպեց մասնակցել, որովհետև դա բարոյականության խնդիր է:
> 
> Մեր ազգը սիրում է «ընկածին օգնել է պետք» թեզը: Բանտային պայմանները նեղ վիճակ են ու էս պայմաններում ընդհանուր պասիվությունը այլ բան չի, քան անբարոյականության, ամբողջովին ընկած բարոյականության արժեքային համակարգ: Քանի որ մարդիկ պիտի մասնակցեին ընդամենը մեկ բանի համար. Նիկոլ, դու նստած ես, մենք քո թիկունքին ենք: Փաստացի մենք Նիկոլին լքեցինք: Ու էսքանից հետո ժողովուրդը ՀԱԿ լիդերներից պահանջում է անձնազոհական գործողություններ. ինչի՞ համար: Որ պետքական պահին լքվե՞ն: Որ զրկանքների ամբողջ ուժգնությունն իրենց վրա զգա՞ն: Որ մի քիչ դուխով լինեն, գլխներին սարքեն ու նստացնե՞ն, իսկ մենք մատներս չժարժե՞նք՝ օգնելու համար:
> 
> Լիքը մարդիկ կային, որ ասում էին. մենք Նիկոլի կողքին ենք եղել ու սպասում ենք, որ գա, իրա հետ գնանք մինչև վերջ: Ստում են էդ մարդիկ: Իրանք չկային:


Չեմ կարծում որ Նիկոլը էտ կարծիքին ա, հակառակը իրան չլքեցին, որ Աստված վերևից իջներ մեկա կրվելու էր:
Անբարոյականը էն ա երբ ա մարդուն ստիպում են կլոունի դեր տանի, դե ասա ինչ իմաստ ունի ծակ գդալով գետի ջուրը դատարկելը:

----------


## ministr

Տրիբուն ջան, քո ասած ղզլբաշներին հենց դա էլ պետքա: Մի քանի ավտոբուս տավարի ցավ թոշակառու կֆռռացնեն սաղ տեղերով, պետք եղած թիվը կգրեն պրծավ գնաց...
Նենց որ պետքա մասնակցել, նենց որ ամեն հաջորդ ընտրությունը ավելի դժվար լինի անցկացնելը...

----------


## Chuk

> այ ապրես, ուզածս ասեցիր..... հիմա սենց մի հարց.... եթե ժողովուրդը առաջնորդին չի զորակցում, դա ժողովրդի մեղքն է?? առաջնորդի??? թե ստեղծված մթնոլորտի ու ընդհանուր վերաբերմունքի???


Տվյալ դեպքում ժողովրդի մեղքն եմ մեծ համարում  :Smile: 
Իհարկե առաջնորդներից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր մեղքի բաժինը: Բայց եթե ժղովուրդը թույլատրում է իր ընդհանուր մթնոլորտի անբարոյականացումը, դա իր մեղքն ա:

*Գայլ*, թող կրվեր: Բոլորս էլ սպասում էինք կրվելուն: Բայց թող կրվեր 20000 քվե ստացած լինելով:

----------


## Gayl

> Տրիբուն ջան, քո ասած ղզլբաշներին հենց դա էլ պետքա: Մի քանի ավտոբուս տավարի ցավ թոշակառու կֆռռացնեն սաղ տեղերով, պետք եղած թիվը կգրեն պրծավ գնաց...
> Նենց որ պետքա մասնակցել, նենց որ ամեն հաջորդ ընտրությունը ավելի դժվար լինի անցկացնելը...


Մինիստր չես զգացել, որ վերջին վարյանտ ավտոմատներով մտնում ու քվեատուփը փոխում են, դա այն դեպքերում է արվում երբ պարտվում են, չեմ կասկածում, եթե 4 միլոն ընտրող էլ լինի նորից կրելու են:

----------


## Gayl

> *Գայլ*, թող կրվեր: Բոլորս էլ սպասում էինք կրվելուն: Բայց թող կրվեր 20000 քվե ստացած լինելով:


Բայց դրանից չի հետևում որ իրանց առաջնորդի մեջքին կանգնած չեն, ժողովուրդը Նիկոլին շատ ա սիրում կարողա՞ մարտի մեկին Նիկոլի հետ կռիվ չտվին ու իրանք են մեղավոր որ խելացի լուծումներ չեն փնտրում այսօր ընդդիմության մի թևը ջարդված ա, դրանք նստածներն են, ԼՏՊ ից հետո ամենաշատը իրան են տեղ տալիս, մոռացար որ Միասնիկյան ձեռների վրա բերեցին բեմ, տենց բան չկա չլսված բանա, ոչ մի առաջնորդի հետ տենց չեն վարվել, էտ տղեն էնքան էր խոսացել որ ձենը բառիս բուն իմաստով պրծել էր, որ չսիրեին էտքան չէր խոսա:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր չես զգացել, որ վերջին վարյանտ ավտոմատներով մտնում ու քվեատուփը փոխում են, դա այն դեպքերում է արվում երբ պարտվում են, չեմ կասկածում, եթե 4 միլոն ընտրող էլ լինի նորից կրելու են:


Ինչքան շատ գնան ընտրության էդքան դժվար կլինի կեղծումը... էնքան շատ օրինախախտումների կարիք կլինի: Թող ամեն անգամ քթից արյուն գալով դառնան (ոչ թե ընտրվեն) իրենց ուզածը.. բայց ոչ շվշվացնելով..

----------

davidus (11.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչքան շատ գնան ընտրության էդքան դժվար կլինի կեղծումը... էնքան շատ օրինախախտումների կարիք կլինի: Թող ամեն անգամ քթից արյուն գալով դառնան (ոչ թե ընտրվեն) իրենց ուզածը.. բայց ոչ շվշվացնելով..


Եթե իտոգը պտի իրանց ընտրվելը լինի ուրեմն քո ասածը սադիստություն ա :LOL:  տղերքին տանջում ես:

----------

Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Տվյալ դեպքում ժողովրդի մեղքն եմ մեծ համարում 
> *Իհարկե* առաջնորդներից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր մեղքի *բաժինը*: Բայց եթե ժղովուրդը թույլատրում է իր ընդհանուր մթնոլորտի անբարոյականացումը, դա իր մեղքն ա:


Չուկ, եթե ժողովուրդը չի գնում առաջնորդի հետևից ու չի աջակցում նրան, ապա այդ անհատը չի կարող առաջնորդ կոչվել.... էդ ճիշտ չի..... եթե  ժողովուրդը չի գնում իր առաջնորդի հետևից, դա ՀԱՏԿԱՊԵՍ առաջնորդի մեղքն ա, որովհետև նա չի կարողանում իր հետևից մարդկանց տանի....  չի կարելի ասել` ժողովուրդը եթե չի գնում իր "առաջնորդի" հետևից, ուրեմն ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր.... նման դեպքում էդ "առաջնորդը" շատ ավելի ունի մտածելու, քան նա, ով չի գնում "առաջնորդի" հետևից: Շատ կներես, բայց եթե մարդը վայելում է ժողովրդի ՈՉ ՍՏՎԱՐ զանգվածի համակրանքը, նա չի կարող առաջնորդ համարվել, ու հլը մի հատ էլ *ժողովրդից* քվե կամ աջակցություն պահանջել: թող պահանջի իր համախոհներից, բայց ոչ նրանից, ով նրան հավատարմության երդում չի տվել...

----------

Բիձա (11.01.2010), Շինարար (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա կարդացեք :Think: 

http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2010-01-11/9753/

----------

davidus (11.01.2010), Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սա կարդացեք
> 
> http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2010-01-11/9753/





> -Համենայնդեպս, Դուք պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, որ Երվանդ Զախարյանը նման բաներ իրեն թույլ տար և չպատժվեր ամենախիստ ձևով, եթե դա թույլ տար։ Առաջինը՝ Ե. Զաքարյանը երբեք նման բան իրեն թույլ չէր տա, և երկրորդ՝ եթե հանկարծ տեսականորեն ենթադրենք, որ նման բան իրեն թույլ տար, անպայման կպատժվեր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի կողմից ամենախիստ ձևով։ Այ սա՛ է իրավիճակի տարբերությունը։


Գնա մեռի արի սիրեմ, լավա չասեց Սուրբ Զախարյան, խփնվել են, իսկականից բերանները բաց են քնում ու դրա հատևանքով ցնդում են:

----------

davidus (11.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> *-Այսինքն, քվեարկությանն ընտրողների ցածր մասնակցությունը պայմանավորում եք այն հանգամանքով, որ նրանք վախեցե՞լ են, թե՞ տեղյակ չեն եղել ընտրությունների մասին։*
> 
> -*Ահաբեկվել են*։ Սա ահաբեկապետությանը բնորոշ իրավիճակ է։ Ահաբեկված էին, երբ պատուհաններից տեսան՝ ոստիկանությունն ինչպես էր երկու շարքով շարվել, աքցանի մեջ վերցրել երթի մասնակիցներին՝ պատրաստ հարձակվելու ցուցարարների վրա, պատրաստ կրկնելու մարտի 1-ը։ Մարդիկ տեսնում էին, որ ընտրությունների նախօրյակին ներքին զորքերի ողջ անձնակազմը ոտքի է հանվել։ Բա դրանից հետո, երբ 10 զոհ եղավ մարտի 1-ին, ըստ որում՝ բոլորն էլ անկուսակցական, մարդիկ իրենց երեխաներին, քույրերին, եղբայրներին կթողնե՞ն, որ գնան մասնակցեն նման ընտրությունների։ *Ահա սրանո՛վ է պայմանավորված այդ 20%-անոց մասնակցությունը։* Մարդիկ վախենում են, որ ընտրատեղամասում մեկը կկրակի մյուսի վրա, իսկ «пуля дура»՝ փամփուշտը կգա, կկպնի իրեն կամ իր որդուն, եղբորը, քրոջը։ Ահաբեկված են մարդիկ, և այս մթնոլորտը ստեղծվեց քարոզարշավի ընթացքում։ Պատահական չեն շենքերի պատուհաններից երիտասարդներին ուղղված աղաղակները՝ գնացե՛ք այստեղից, մե՛ղք եք, էլ մի՛ բաժանեք այս թռուցիկները, գործ չունե՛ք, ձեզ կսպանեն։ Դրանից հետո էլ ո՞վ կգնա ընտրության։


 :Bad:  իզուր տեղը թող մարդկանց չՀմայի..... ընտրողը "հանրապետականի դիմակի տակ" էլ կգնար ընտրատեղամաս ու խցիկում կաներ իր ուզածը.... թող դժոխքի տեսարաններ չստեղծի.... մեկն էլ կիմանա ոչ էս քաղաքում ենք ապրում, ոչ էլ աչք ունենք, չենք տեսնում....  :Bad:  ուղղակի չի կարելի էսքան "էժան լինել".... ամոթ ա

----------


## Gayl

> իզուր տեղը թող մարդկանց չՀմայի..... ընտրողը "հանրապետականի դիմակի տակ" էլ կգնար ընտրատեղամաս ու խցիկում կաներ իր ուզածը.... թող դժոխքի տեսարաններ չստեղծի.... մեկն էլ կիմանա ոչ էս քաղաքում ենք ապրում, ոչ էլ աչք ունենք, չենք տեսնում....  ուղղակի չի կարելի էսքան "էժան լինել".... ամոթ ա


Ասելիք չունի ու խոսաց խոսալու համար, դե հերիք ա լացեք չի կարելի ամեն անգամ կրկնել նույն բաները:

----------

davidus (11.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես էս ընտրություններին *մարդկանց պասիվությունը մեծ հաճույքով անբարոյականություն եմ կոչում*:
> Բացատրեմ:
> 
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո հայտարարել էր այլևս այս ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու իր որոշման մասին: Երբ ՀԱԿ անդամներից մեկը՝ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հայտարարեց, որ ուզում է մասնակցել այս ընտրություններին, ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարեց, որ չի օժանդակում: Ու միայն ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼ Նիկոլի այդպիսի որոշումը ստիպեց մասնակցել, որովհետև դա բարոյականության խնդիր է:
> 
> Մեր ազգը սիրում է «ընկածին օգնել է պետք» թեզը: Բանտային պայմանները նեղ վիճակ են ու էս պայմաններում ընդհանուր պասիվությունը այլ բան չի, քան անբարոյականության, *ամբողջովին ընկած բարոյականության արժեքային համակարգ:* Քանի որ *մարդիկ պիտի մասնակցեին ընդամենը մեկ բանի համար. Նիկոլ, դու նստած ես, մենք քո թիկունքին ենք*: Փաստացի մենք Նիկոլին լքեցինք: Ու էսքանից հետո ժողովուրդը ՀԱԿ լիդերներից պահանջում է անձնազոհական գործողություններ. ինչի՞ համար: *Որ պետքական պահին լքվե՞ն*: Որ զրկանքների ամբողջ ուժգնությունն իրենց վրա զգա՞ն: Որ մի քիչ դուխով լինեն, գլխներին սարքեն ու նստացնե՞ն, իսկ մենք մատներս չժարժե՞նք՝ օգնելու համար:
> 
> *Լիքը մարդիկ կային, որ ասում էին. մենք Նիկոլի կողքին ենք եղել ու սպասում ենք, որ գա, իրա հետ գնանք մինչև վերջ: Ստում են էդ մարդիկ: Իրանք չկային*:


Չուկ, էս ինչեր ես գրում՞  :Sad: 
Համարյա թե լրիվ համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ: Ոնց հիշում եմ, առաջին անգամ քեզ գրածիդ համար շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի: :Tongue:  
Հուսով եմ սրանից հետո իրար քիչ կբզկտենք:  :Hands Up: 
Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ինքդ գիտես, որ  ժողովուրդ ասածը դա  բազմաշերտ բան  է: Այսօր քո ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացել է նրա այն հատվածի վրա, որը  թքած ունի ամեն ինչի վրա, ու  նրանց, ովքեր գլադիատորների կռվին հետևող  բազմություն են- դիտորդ: 
Գոհ եղիր, որ ընդամենը նայել են ու բութն էլ ներքև չեն տնգել, թե Նիկոլին գլխատեք: 
Ավազակների բանդայում կամ մարդակերների ոհմակում ոնց է,- որ մի  հարիֆի բռնացրին, սաղով, ու անպայման  հռհռալով են թալանելու, սպանելու զոհին: 
Դու ինչից ես հիասթափված՞ :Shok:   Որ այդ երևույթին ես դեմ առել՞:-Այ,այ այ:
Ամբողջապես բարոյական ժողովուրդ ոչ մի տեղ չկա ու չի  էլ լինի: Ցանկացած երկրում ինքնազոհի ու  ազնիվի կողքին դիակապտողը /Ճիշտ բառ եմ օգտագործել՞- տեղը չեմ բերում / կա: 
Հարցը նրանում է, որ դրանց բալանսը դժոխային չդառնա: 
Հայաստանում այդ բալանսն արդեն դժոխային է, կամ մոտ դրան: Սա իմ կարծիքն է: Իսկ դու մինչև այսօր  կարծում էիր, թե այլ վիճակ է՞: Ես էլ 88-ին քո կարծիքին էի, 91-ին շարժվեցի դեպի նեյտրալ տեսակետները: 93-94-ից հասկացա  բալանսը: Այն ժամանակ բանդա- նորմալ-անտարբեր  հարաբերությունը երևի 1-1-8 էր: Հիմա երևի 5-2-3: Բանդան 5 անգամ է աճել, Բայց դե նորմալն էլ է աճել 2 անգամ:  
Մի գուցէ  սա ճանապարհ է, որով անպայման պիտի անցնենք-  կամ դուրս կգանք այս փոսից, կամ կփտենք մեջը:
Դրա համար էի ասում, թե թարգեք սահմանադրականով շարժվելը: Բալանսը շեղելու ռեսուրս չկա: Ռեսուրսը ոչ թե անտարբերին մեջտեղ քաշելն է, այլ բանդային վախացնելով խաղից հանելը,  հավատափոխելը:   Այլ ձև չկա:
Ուրախ եմ տեսակետներիդ տեղաշարժի համար: 
Եթե այս փոփոխությունը ժամանակավոր չէ, ապա 
բարի գալուստ կյանքի փորձով խելքի եկածների բաժնեմաս:  :Tongue:

----------

davidus (11.01.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, պատրանքնե՜ր, պատրանքնե՜ր։ Ճկունության բացակայությունը բռնապետության հիմնական հատկանիշներից է, բռնապետությունը չի կարող ճկուն լինել։ Կանոնակարգից, իմա՝ դրվածքից ոչ մի շեղում։ Հենց սա է բռնապետության հարատևության գրավականը։ Ուզու՞մ ես անճկուն համակարգի օրինակ բերեմ, որը բավականին երկար էլ գոյատևում է, ու եթե ինչ որ բան ճաքում է այնտեղ, ապա մենակ ասֆալտի տեսքով։ Հյուսիսային Կորեա ապեր։


Պատրանք չկա Վիշապ ջան, երկարակյացության ամենակարևոր գրավականը դա ճկունությունն ա… այդ թվում նաև առաջին հայացքից ճկունության բացակայությամբ աչքի ընկնող բռնապետությունների համար… դու Հյուսիսային Կորեա ես ասում ես կասեմ Շումերներից սկսած մինչև Չինաստան … բռնապետություններ կան որ հազարավոր տարիներ են տևել,քո կարծիքով ոնց են արել, գայկեքը ձգելո՞վ… տենց պարզ լիներ աշխարհում իշխելու մենակ մի հատ ձև կլիներ՝ բռնապետություն… որ նայես պատմության մեջ բոլոր երկարակյաց բռնապետություններն էլ են ադապտացվելու խնդիր ունեցել (եգիխտոս, հռոմ, պարսկաստան) որովհետև անգամ բռնապետության ամենակարևոր ու հիմնական ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդն ա, իսկ ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ փոփոխման/զարգացման մեջ ա գտնվում, խկարողացար դա հասկանալ վարի ես գնում ու եղել ա… Կորեան ու հայաստանը սխալ օրինակներ են որովհետև այդ ռեժիմների ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդը չի այլ դրսի աջակցությունը (կորեայի դեպքում չինաստանը)

----------

Rammer (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Արամ Կարապետյան. «Պետք է թույլ տային, որ Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը դառնար խորհրդարանի անդամ»*
> 
> Գնահատելով  թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում ԱԺ պատգամավորի ընտրությունները «Նոր ժամանակներ» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Կարապետյանը «7օր»-ին ասել է, որ ընտրությւոններն անցել են ինչպես միշտ։
> 
> -Ես ՀԱԿ-ին ասել եմ, որ հիմա ընտրություններն անցնելու են ինչպես միշտ, եթե դուք մտնելու եք այդ գործընթացի մեջ և հաշվում եք, որ դա դրական է, դա ձեր խնդիրն է։ Ես կարծում եմ, *պետք է թույլ տային, որ Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը դառնար խորհրդարանի անդամ*,- ասել է նա։
> 
> Նա նաև նշել է, որ նախնական տվյալներով ընտրություններում հաղթանակած «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցության անդամ Արա Սիմոնյանին ինքը չի ճանաչել և միայն հեռուստատեսությամբ է նրան տեսել.
> 
> -Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե ես լինեի նախագահ, այդ մարդը, եթե նման գործելակերպ ունի միշտ, ես իմ հեռուստատեսությամբ տեսածն եմ ասում, կարծում եմ, որ պետք է լիներ բանտում։
> ...


Երեխեք, էս ի՞նչ են լսել. մեկը մյուսից անիմաստ խոսում ա: Իրար հակասող մտքեր, խոսել՝ միայն խոսելու համար... տխուր է:

----------

Gayl (11.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը.

«Ինչպես եւ սպասվում էր, թափուր մնացած թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում Աժ պատգամավորի ընտրությունում վարչախումբը կրկին ամբողջ թափով գործի դրվեց բռնությունների, ապօրինությունների եւ ընտրակեղծիքների իր մեքենան՝ մոբիլիզացնելով իր ողջ ռեսուրսները.

- Օրենքի համապատասխան նորմի կոպիտ խախտմամբ ընտրության օրը դեկտեմբերի 26-ի փոխարեն նշանակվեց հունվարի 10-ին՝ հատուկ նկատի ունենալով դրան նախորդող 10-12 օրերի տոնական լինելը եւ այդ օրերին մամուլի բացակայությունը։

- Ընդդիմության գրանցված թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը ամբողջ ընթացքում ապօրինաբար պահվեց կալանքի տակ, ինչով նա զրկվեց անձամբ սեփական քարոզարշավին մասնակցելու հնարավորությունից։

- Ամբողջ ընթացքում բնակչությունը պահվեց տեղեկատվական շրջափակման մեջ. հեռուստաալիքները ոչ միայն հրաժարվեցին ընդունել ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուի քարոզարշավի հետ կապված որեւէ տեղեկատվություն հաղորդել, այլեւ ոչինչ չասացին կայանալիք ընտրության մասին ընդհանրապես։

- Ավազակային հարձակումներ կազմակերպվեցին ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուի նախընտրական քարոզչական նյութեր տարածող վստահված անձանց վրա։

- Ընտրական հանձնաժողովների անդամները, իրենց պաշտոնական պարտականությունները կատարելու փոխարեն, բացահայտ զբաղվել են իշխանական թեկնածուի համար ձայներ հայթայթելու գործով։

- Զանգվածաբար ընտրակաշառք բաժանվեց, շատերին ընտրատեղամաս քշեցին սպառնալով ու շանտաժով։

- Կատարվեցին լցոնումներ, այդ նպատակով ընդհուպ տեւական ժամանակով փակելով ընտրատեղամասի դռները՝ նախապես դուրս անելով վստահված անձանց ու դիտորդներին։

- Ոստիկանության պաշտպանության տակ գործի դրվեցին սափրագլուխների ու քրեական տարրերի բանդաները, որոնց հարձակումներին, ահաբեկումներին ու բռնություններին ենթարկվեցին լրագրողներ, տուժած վստահված անձինք տեղափոխվեցին հիվանդանոց։

- Բազմաթիվ ընտրատեղամասերում նույն քրեական տարրերի օգտագործմամբ օրվա ընթացքում հաստատվեց ահաբեկչական մթնոլորտ։

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը չի ճանաչում ընտրության արդյունքները եւ այն բողոքարկելու է դատական բոլոր ատյաններով՝ անվավեր ճանաչելու պահանջով։

Այս պայմաններում, այնուամենայնիվ, ընդդիմադիր թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին արձանագրված ձայների տոկոսը վկայում է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի՝ որպես քաղաքական ուժի, հզորության ու աճող հեղինակության մասին։ Նախորդ՝ քաղաքապետարանի ավելի մասշտաբային ընտրությունների համեմատ, ավելի մեծ կեղծիքների ու ապօրինությունների գործադրմամբ հանդերձ, վարչախմբի գնած, պարտադրած, գողացած ու մեր ինքնաբուխ ստացած ձայների տոկոսային հարաբերակցությունը հօգուտ Կոնգրեսի ավելացավ շուրջ 2,5 անգամ։ Այսինքն՝ մի կողմից՝ հանձնաժողովներում մեր վստահված անձերի ու ներկայացուցիչների աչալրջության ու աննկունության, ինչպես նաեւ ընտրակաշառքով գայթակղվողների թվի նվազման շնորհիվ տեղապտույտ տվեց իշխանության ընտրակեղծիքների մեքենան, մյուս կողմից՝ ավելացավ մեր այն համակիրների թիվը, ովքեր պատրաստ են ընտրատեղամաս գնալ՝ թեկուզ այս կամ այն չափով իրենց վտանգի ենթարկելու գնով։ Հունվարի 10-ի ընտրությունը բացահայտ ցուցադրեց հասարակության մեջ քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բարձրացման լուրջ առաջընթացը եւ վարչախմբի ներքին քայքայման խորացող ախտանիշը։

Հանուն սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման մեր պայքարի մեջ սա անհրաժեշտ եւ խիստ օգտակար մի փուլ էր՝ վերջնական հաղթանակի ճանապարհին։ Ռեժիմի ամեն մի նմանօրինակ ջղաձգություն, նրա քրեականացման աստիճանի խորացման ամեն մի այսպիսի ցուցադրում վկայություն է ոչ թե նրա ուժի եւ ամրության, այլ ի հայտ է բերում նրա թշվառությանը եւ սեփական ժողովրդից անսահման վախը։ Դա մեծացնում ժողովրդի ինքնավստահությունն ու հավատը սեփական ուժերի նկատմամբ, մեզ դարձնում ավելի վճռական, իսկ հասարակության մեջ խորացնում ու ամրապնդվում է այն համոզումը, որ ավազակապետական ռեժիմի հեռացմանն այլընտրանք չկա։ Ուստի այլընտրանք չկա նաեւ ժողովրդի մոտալուտ հաղթանակին»,-ասված է հայտարարության մեջ:http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2010/01/11/hak

----------

Chuk (11.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը չի ճանաչում ընտրության արդյունքները եւ այն բողոքարկելու է դատական բոլոր ատյաններով՝ անվավեր ճանաչելու պահանջով։


Հեսա անվավեր կճանաչեն, արա կայֆավատ եք լինու՞մ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Գնա մեռի արի սիրեմ, լավա չասեց Սուրբ Զախարյան, խփնվել են, իսկականից բերանները բաց են քնում ու դրա հատևանքով ցնդում են:


Գայլ, Հմայակը 1000 միտք է արտաբերել, էդ մեկը դուրդ չի եկել- դառել է աչքի գրող՞: :Angry2: 
Դու անձնապես որ հարցազրույց տաս, իրա ասածների 1/1000-ը կասես՞ :Angry2: 
Բոլորին սևացնելով ուր ենք հասնելու՞:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, Հմայակը 1000 միտք է արտաբերել, էդ մեկը դուրդ չի եկել- դառել է աչքի գրող՞:
> Դու անձնապես որ հարցազրույց տաս, իրա ասածների 1/1000-ը կասես՞
> Բոլորին սևացնելով ուր ենք հասնելու՞:


Աչքի գրող չի էշ-էշ խոսալա, յուղ վառեց, որովհետև ստում էր, հարցին ճիշտ էր չէր պատասխանում, Բիձա հենց հարցաձրույց տամ թող առաջինը դու քննադատես:
Բոլորին սրբացնելով ու՞ր պտի հասնենք:

----------


## Rammer

*ԵԹԵ ՂԱՐԱԲԱՂԻՑ ՄԻ ԷՇ ԷԼ ԲԵՐԵՆ*

*Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատեղամասում կիրակի օրը տեղի ունցած ԱԺ պատգամավորի ընտրությունների ժամանակ Ջոն Կիրակոսյանի անվան դպրոցում տեղակայված 10/09 ընտրատեղամասում ծեծի էին ենթարկվել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձինք` ԺՀԿ նախագահ Պետրոս Մակեյանը, նրա որդին` Կարեն Մակեյանը  եւ Սուրեն Մարտիրոսյանը: Նրանց մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխել էին հիվանդանոց: Երեկ արդեն Պետրոս Մակեյանը դուրս էր գրվել հիվանդանոցից եւ բուժումն անցնում էր տանը: Նրա հետ զրուցեցինք ընտրությունների օրը կատարված միջադեպի մասին:*

Վստահված անձի ահազանգով մենք մեկնել էինք 10/09 ընտրատեղամաս: Այնտեղ մի քանի սափրագլուխներ փորձում էին դուրս հրավիրել մեր վստահված անձին, որպեսզի կարողանան լցոնումներ անել, քանի որ մեր վստահված անձը թույլ չէր տվել նրանց ապօրինություններ կատարել: Ես տեղամասում հորդորեցի մեր վստահված անձին, որ որեւէ պրովոկացիայի չենթարկվի, որ շարունակի աշխատանքը: Մեր զրույցի պահին այդ սափրագլուխները կանգնած էին մոտ մեկ մետր հեռավորության վրա, եւ ավելի քան 30 հոգով մի քանի կողմից հարձակվեցին մեզ վրա: Սկսեցին խփել: Իմ կարծիքով, դրանք դեղի ազդեցության տակ էին, իրենց պահում էին անասունի նման: Մեր բախտը բերեց, որ մենք բարձրացանք աստիճանների վրա, այլապես այդ ոհմակը ոտնատակ կտար մեզ ու կսպաներ: Իհարկե, դրանց մեջ կային մեկ-երկուսը, որ ասում էին` պետք չէ խփել, բայց այդ ոհմակի ուղեղները մթագնած էին: Իսկ ոստիկանությունն այդ ողջ ընթացքում անգործություն էր ցուցաբերում: Ոստիկանության աշխատողները մեր ձեռքն էին բռնում, որ դրանք մեզ խփեն:

_Ոստիկանությունը հաղորդագրություն էր տարածել, որտեղ ձեզ էր մեղադրում Արա Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձին ծեծելու մեջ:_

Ոստիկանությունը կատարում է վերեւների հրամանը: Ոստիկանությունը այդ միջադեպի ժամանակ մեր ձեռքն էր բռնել, որ այդ ոհմակն ավելի լավ խփի մեզ, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Ոստիկանությունն այդ ոհմակին էր աջակցում, դրա համար էլ հիմա նման հայտարարություն են անում: Ոստիկանությունն ինքը մասնակից է եղել այդ ամբողջ գործընթացին` համագործակցելով բանդայի հետ: Իրենց համար դա սովորական երեւույթ է: Ընդ որում` Արա Սիմոնյանի վստահված անձը հանձնաժողովի նախագահի մեքենայով բանդային փախցրեցին, ու հիմա դա պետք է ասեն: Մենք ունենք այն մեքենաների տվյալները, որոնցով փախավ այդ ոհմակը, եւ արդեն հանձնել ենք ոստիկանություն:

_Այս անգամ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում իշխանությունները թեեւ որեւէ մեկին չառաջադրեցին, սակայն սատարեցին Ազգային Միաբանության ներկայացուցչին, եւ կրկին օգտագործեցին նույն մեթոդները: Ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանեք այդ հանգամանքը:_

Ընտրությունների անվան տակ անցկացվող միջոցառումներում թեկնածուն ո՞րս է: Ղարաբաղից մի էշի էլ եթե բերեն, միեւնույն է` համակարգը այդ կենդանուն կսատարի, նրանց համար կապ չունի` մարդ է, թե կենդանի, ունի որակներ, ինտելեկտ, թե ոչ: Խայտառակությունն այն է, որ մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում, մայրաքաղաքի սրտի մեջ նման բաներ են անում: Եթե Նիկոլն այսօր բանտում չգտնվեր, չառաջադրվեր, ապա մեր կուսակցությունը չէր մասնակցի այս ընտրություններին: Միայն Նիկոլի կարգավիճակն էր, որ ստիպեց մեզ` ակտիվորեն ներգրավվելու այս ընտրություներին: Այլապես, ո՞վ չգիտի, որ Հայաստանում չկա ընտրություն հասկացությունը:

_Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով, ինչո՞ւ իշխանությունները շարունակեցին նման մեթոդներով աշխատել` թույլ չտալով, որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն ընտրվի:_

Նրանք շարունակում են առաջնորդվել ՙսուտի գողականի կանոններով՚, փորձում են ցույց տալ, որ որոշողն իրենք են, որ իրենք են այս երկրի տերը, ինչ ուզեն` կանեն, ո՞վ է ժողովուրդը, որ նրա կարծիքն էլ հաշվի առնեն: 

_Փաստորեն, ժողովուրդը չպետք է հույսը դնի ընտրությունների միջոցով իշխանափոխության գնալու վրա:_

Ժողովուրդը վաղուց է հասկացել այդ փաստը, վաղուց գիտի դա, մնում է` քաղաքական գործիչները հասկանան:

_Քաղաքական գործիչներ ասելով ո՞ւմ նկատի ունեք` իշխանությանը, թե ընդդիմությանը:_

Ես զարմանում եմ, որ սրանց իշխանություն եք ասում. այս բանդան ուզուրպացրել է իշխանությունը եւ իրեն է ծառայեցնում պետական համակարգերին: Դեղերի ազդեցության տակ գտնվող 30 սափրագլուխ հարձակվել են 3 հոգու վրա, մահից ենք փրկվել, ոստիկանությունը չէր բռնում նրանց ձեռքը, եւ հետո հայտարարում, թե մենք ենք մեղավոր, այդքանից հետո ինչպե՞ս հավատանք նրանց:

_Իսկ կատարվածի վերաբերյալ արդեն դիմե՞լ եք ոստիկանությանը, կարծում եք ընթա՞ցք կտան գործին:_

Ես այդ օրը ցուցմունք չեմ տվել, քանի որ ի վիճակի չէի: Տղերքն էլ շատ վատ էին զգում: Բայց եթե հիմա ոստիկանությունը նման հայտարարություն է անում, մեզ են փորձում մեղադրել, ի՞նչ անես, ի՞նչ սպասես դրանցից: Դրանց մեքենաների համարները գրել տվել ենք ոստիկանությանը, թող պարզեն ովքեր են, թող բռնեն: Բայց իրենք հակառակն են անում` փորձում են մեզ մեղադրել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Աչքի գրող չի էշ-էշ խոսալա, յուղ վառեց, որովհետև ստում էր, հարցին ճիշտ էր չէր պատասխանում, Բիձա հենց հարցաձրույց տամ թող առաջինը դու քննադատես:
> Բոլորին սրբացնելով ու՞ր պտի հասնենք:


Որ մեկն էր սխալ ասում- որ սերոժը քռչ ա՞, որ իշխանությունը էշություն է արել էդ անասունին անց կացնելով՞
Եթե  Նիկոլի դեմ դնեին  մի կարգին գողականի, կամ իրենց սիրելի ճիճուներից մեկին ու վերևներով- զաստավիտով անց կացնեին-կհասկանայի, սաղն էլ կհասկանային: Բայց դրել են դաժե պադեզդում ոչնչություն ներկայացնող մի անասունի ու Գագոյի զաստավիտով անց են կացրել: 
Հմայակը հենց դրա վրա է զարմացել: Ու ես էլ  քո վրա եմ զարմանում, թե ինչի, էս պարզ ռազբիրատի մեջ    Հմայակին  ես սխալ հանում:
Իսկ հարցազրույց տալը վաաբշե պրոբլեմ չի- մոտեցի ցանկացած լրագրողի-ասա Գայլն եմ, ուզում եմ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ ու ինտերվյուդ կիրականանա:
Բացարձակ լուրջ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս- փորձիր, կտեսնենս:

----------


## Gayl

> Որ մեկն էր սխալ ասում- որ սերոժը քռչ ա՞, որ իշխանությունը էշություն է արել էդ անասունին անց կացնելով՞
> Եթե  Նիկոլի դեմ դնեին  մի կարգին գողականի, կամ իրենց սիրելի ճիճուներից մեկին ու վերևներով- զաստավիտով անց կացնեին-կհասկանայի, սաղն էլ կհասկանային: Բայց դրել են դաժե պադեզդում ոչնչություն ներկայացնող մի անասունի ու Գագոյի զաստավիտով անց են կացրել: 
> Հմայակը հենց դրա վրա է զարմացել: Ու ես էլ  քո վրա եմ զարմանում, թե ինչի, էս պարզ ռազբիրատի մեջ    Հմայակին  ես սխալ հանում:
> Իսկ հարցազրույց տալը վաաբշե պրոբլեմ չի- մոտեցի ցանկացած լրագրողի-ասա Գայլն եմ, ուզում եմ իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ ու ինտերվյուդ կիրականանա:
> Բացարձակ լուրջ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս- փորձիր, կտեսնենս:


 Խի կարող ա ռոբը քրչ չէ՞ր, ինչա նշանակում Զախարյանը տենց բան չէր անի կամ էլ քչը չէր թողի, էտ կարող ա երևան քաղաքում ծեծ ու ջարդ տեղի չէր ունենում, բա զախարյանը խի էր թույլ տալիս, Բիձա ինձ թվում ա գրում ես հակաճառելու համար:

----------


## Բիձա

> Խի կարող ա ռոբը քրչ չէ՞ր, ինչա նշանակում Զախարյանը տենց բան չէր անի կամ էլ քչը չէր թողի, էտ կարող ա երևան քաղաքում ծեծ ու ջարդ տեղի չէր ունենում, բա զախարյանը խի էր թույլ տալիս, Բիձա ինձ թվում ա գրում ես հակաճառելու համար:


 Ռոբին քռչ համարող երևի առաջին մարդն ես: 
Հակառակը Հմայակն ասում ա, որ Ռոբը  սաղին բռի մեջ փաթթած ուներ: Որն ա սխալ՞:
Նշանակում է, որ Զախարյանի օրոք նման իդիոտիզմ չի եղել -այլ ձևերով են գործերը կպցրել:  :Ok: 
Էս հիմիկվա ընտրված անասունի պեսների համար  ծեծ ու ջարդ չի եղել, իրենց թայֆի շակալ բջերի համար է եղել:  :Ok: 
Հմայակն ասում է, որ դեգեներացիան անցել է բոլոր սահմանները սխալ ա ասում՞ :Angry2: 
Մի գուցե իսկապես սխալ եմ վիճում: :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պատրանք չկա Վիշապ ջան, երկարակյացության ամենակարևոր գրավականը դա ճկունությունն ա… այդ թվում նաև առաջին հայացքից ճկունության բացակայությամբ աչքի ընկնող բռնապետությունների համար… դու Հյուսիսային Կորեա ես ասում ես կասեմ Շումերներից սկսած մինչև Չինաստան … բռնապետություններ կան որ հազարավոր տարիներ են տևել,քո կարծիքով ոնց են արել, գայկեքը ձգելո՞վ… տենց պարզ լիներ աշխարհում իշխելու մենակ մի հատ ձև կլիներ՝ բռնապետություն… որ նայես պատմության մեջ բոլոր երկարակյաց բռնապետություններն էլ են ադապտացվելու խնդիր ունեցել (եգիխտոս, հռոմ, պարսկաստան) որովհետև անգամ բռնապետության ամենակարևոր ու հիմնական ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդն ա, իսկ ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ փոփոխման/զարգացման մեջ ա գտնվում, խկարողացար դա հասկանալ վարի ես գնում ու եղել ա… Կորեան ու հայաստանը սխալ օրինակներ են որովհետև այդ ռեժիմների ռեսուրսը ժողովուրդը չի այլ դրսի աջակցությունը (կորեայի դեպքում չինաստանը)


Մեֆ ջան, սրանք որ շատ նեղն ընկնեն, կճկունանան կադապտացվեն էլ, արխային :Wink:  Բայց դե մինչև օրս նեղը գցող չի եղել, դրա համար էլ ճկունանալու տեղը կոշտանում են: Շումերները կործանվեցին, Չինաստանի վրայով էլ շատ քամիներ են անցել, Հյուսիսային Կորեան էլ ի վերջո կթքի փայտիկին, իհարկե, ի՞նչ խոսք: Ասածս հենց այն է, որ Հայաստանն էլ է նույն ճամփով գնում, ինչ Կորեան: Ու իշխանություններին այլ ճամփով գնալու ստիպող չկա: Իսկ թե սենց երկար չեն քաշի, ճաքեր, ֆլան-ֆստան, ապա էդ դեպքում ընդդիմության դերը լրիվ անհասկանալի ու անիմաստ է դառնում: Թող ընդդիմություն չլիներ, սրանք էլի ինքաբուխ ճաքեր տային:

----------

Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես կամ ինքը ասել ա թե  Ռոբը քռչ ա՞ 
> Հակառակը Հմայակն ասում ա, որ Ռոբը  սաղին բռի մեջ փաթթած ուներ: Որն ա սխալ՞:
> Նշանակում է, որ Զախարյանի օրոք նման իդիոտիզմ չի եղել -այլ ձևերով են գործերը կպցրել: 
> Էս հիմիկվա ընտրված անասունի պեսների համար  ծեծ ու ջարդ չի եղել, իրենց թայֆի շակալ բջերի համար է եղել: 
> Հմայակն ասում է, որ դեգեներացիան անցել է բոլոր սահմանները սխալ ա ասում՞
> Մի գուցե իսկապես սխալ եմ վիճում:


Ես ասի ինքը տենց բանա ասե՞լ, հակառակը չի ասում, իսկ ես ասում եմ նույն բաններն են, երկուսն էլ բեսպրիդել են, ոչ մի կաթիլ փոփոխություն չի եղել, իրանք ոչ թե էտ տուֆտի համար են վիզ դրել այլ որ Նիկոլը չանցնի, ռոբը նույնը կաներ ու արել ա ինչպես նաև զախարյանը, ընենց որ պետք չի ասել էսի նրանից վատնա կամ հակառակը, նույնն են ոչ մի տարբերություն:



> Հմայակն ասում է, որ դեգեներացիան անցել է բոլոր սահմանները սխալ ա ասում՞


Չէ Բիձա սխալ չի ասում, բայց իրանք էլ պտի զզվեն նույն բաները կրկնելուց, ամեն անգամ նույն խոսքերը ու ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի գուցե իսկապես սխալ եմ վիճում:


Ոչ թե սխալ ես վիճում, այլ իզուր :Tongue: 
Էս մարդը խոսացել ա մենակ խոսելու համար: Թե Լևոնը էդ ի՞նչ դիվիդենտներ պիտի ապահովեր, չհասկացա: Մեկ էլ Սերժին սրանից ի՞նչ վնաս...
էս մարդը լրիվ՝  :Fool:  Մենակ հերիք ա, որ հայտարարել է, թե իր հաղթանակը 100 %-անոց էր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էս ընտրություններին մարդկանց պասիվությունը մեծ հաճույքով անբարոյականություն եմ կոչում:
> Բացատրեմ:
> 
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո հայտարարել էր այլևս այս ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու իր որոշման մասին: Երբ ՀԱԿ անդամներից մեկը՝ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հայտարարեց, որ ուզում է մասնակցել այս ընտրություններին, ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարեց, որ չի օժանդակում: Ու միայն ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼ Նիկոլի այդպիսի որոշումը ստիպեց մասնակցել, որովհետև դա բարոյականության խնդիր է:
> 
> Մեր ազգը սիրում է «ընկածին օգնել է պետք» թեզը: Բանտային պայմանները նեղ վիճակ են ու էս պայմաններում ընդհանուր պասիվությունը այլ բան չի, քան անբարոյականության, ամբողջովին ընկած բարոյականության արժեքային համակարգ: Քանի որ մարդիկ պիտի մասնակցեին ընդամենը մեկ բանի համար. Նիկոլ, դու նստած ես, մենք քո թիկունքին ենք: Փաստացի մենք Նիկոլին լքեցինք: Ու էսքանից հետո ժողովուրդը ՀԱԿ լիդերներից պահանջում է անձնազոհական գործողություններ. ինչի՞ համար: Որ պետքական պահին լքվե՞ն: Որ զրկանքների ամբողջ ուժգնությունն իրենց վրա զգա՞ն: Որ մի քիչ դուխով լինեն, գլխներին սարքեն ու նստացնե՞ն, իսկ մենք մատներս չժարժե՞նք՝ օգնելու համար:
> 
> Լիքը մարդիկ կային, որ ասում էին. մենք Նիկոլի կողքին ենք եղել ու սպասում ենք, որ գա, իրա հետ գնանք մինչև վերջ: Ստում են էդ մարդիկ: Իրանք չկային:


Մի հատ հիմմմար հարց տամ էլի: Էն 3-4 հազար հոգու մասին ե՞ս խոսում, որ Լևոնի միտինգների մշտական ունեն: Լավ ջհանդամ, մեկ էլ ՀԺ ու ՉԻ կարդացողների՞: Գումարած ինտերնետով լուրեր կարդացողների՞: Էդ սաղ գումարենք իրար չենք ստանա՞ Նիկոլին ընտրած մարդկանց թիվը: Իսկ մնացած ժողովուրդը որտեղի՞ց պիտի իմանար էս ընտրության մասին առհասարակ ու նաև էս ընտրության դերի, նշանակության ու բարոյականության մասին, չլինի՞ «Շանթ»-ով Նվերը հայտարարություն է տվել: Ապեր ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր անկասկած, իրար չեն սիրում, իրար քցում են, կասկածամիտ են, հավատ չկա, ազգը ազգ չի… Ու ընդդիմությունը էնքան քաղաքականապես տհաս էր, որ էդ ամենը հաշվի չառած «հաղթելու ենք» էր գոռում: Էլ քաղաքականությու՞նն ում տանձին է, եթե ժողովդրին ենք մեղադրում, բա էլ ի՞նչ թեմա կա: Ժողովուրդը մի անգամ ծեծ կերավ ու փամփուշտներ կերավ «Լուսավորիչ»-ի վրա, էդ ժողովուրդի թասիբին կանգնող եղա՞վ ընդդիմադիր լիդերներից, որևէ մեկը ասե՞ց թե ժողովուրդ, էս անասուններին էլ հնազանդ մի եղեք, սրանց օրենքն էլ ա կեղծ, սրանց ընտրություններն էլ, սրանց մարդատեղ էլ մի դրեք… Էդ որ սահմանադրականի կոչեր են անում ու ընտրությունների գնալու կոչեր էսքան բանից հետո, էդ չի՞ նշանակում թե էս ժողովդրին դնես էշի տեղ, ու ամեն անգամ տեղամասերում գնան սատանի մայլեն քյանդրբազություն ու կլոունություն անելու, վերջում էլ ասեն չոռնին ա ընտրվել, կակաշնա ընտրվել, դմբուզն ա ընտրվել… Էս ժողովդրի միակ մեղքն այն է, որ անգրագետ, խեղճ ու հնազանդ ժողովուրդ է, դրա համար էլ ինչքան ԲՏ կա ուզում է էս ժողովդրին իշխել: Որ ուժեղ ժողովուրդ լինեինք, իշխանություններն էլ խելոք կուռկուռի ձագեր կլինեին, դրա համար էլ ինչքան կարում, ճնշում են, որ ժողովուրդը դուխ չհավաքի, մնա հնազանդ: Նույնը չի ուզում նաև ընդդիմությունը, որովհետև նրանց նպատակներն էլ են դիշովի նպատակներ: Էդքան բան:

----------

davidus (12.01.2010), Elmo (11.01.2010), Բիձա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ոչ թե սխալ ես վիճում, այլ իզուր
> Էս մարդը խոսացել ա մենակ խոսելու համար: Թե *Լևոնը էդ ի՞նչ դիվիդենտներ պիտի ապահովեր*, չհասկացա: Մեկ էլ Սերժին սրանից ի՞նչ վնաս...
> էս մարդը լրիվ՝  Մենակ հերիք ա, որ հայտարարել է, թե իր հաղթանակը 100 %-անոց էր:


Աստղ ջան, ընտրարշավում եթե չես ասում որ հաղթելու ես, ապա կնշանակի, որ դու  այլ մտադրությամբ ես պայքար մտել ու  մուղամբազությամբ ես զբաղված: :Ok: 
Լեվոնն այն կշահեր, որ ալամ -աշխարհով մեկ կասեր, -ես  քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ստեղծեցի, չհամարձակվեցին կեղծել: Ես, Ես, Ես  նոր Հայաստան կերտեցի:  :Ok: 
Սերժի վնասն էլ էն էր,  որ դրսում ապացուցվել էր որ քռչ ա, հիմա էլ  ապացուցվեց, որ ներսում էլ ա քռչ- եղած չեղած  - 0 ազդեցությամբ չնախագահ ա:  :Ok: 
Բայց զատո, Աստղ ջան,  ընդունում եմ, որ  իզուր եմ վիճում:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ընտրարշավում եթե չես ասում որ հաղթելու ես, ապա կնշանակի, որ դու  այլ մտադրությամբ ես պայքար մտել ու  մուղամբազությամբ ես զբաղված:
> Լեվոնն այն կշահեր, որ ալամ -աշխարհով մեկ կասեր, -ես  քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ստեղծեցի, չհամարձակվեցին կեղծել: Ես, Ես, Ես  նոր Հայաստան կերտեցի: 
> Սերժի վնասն էլ էն էր,  որ դրսում ապացուցվել էր որ քռչ ա, հիմա էլ  ապացուցվեց, որ ներսում էլ ա քռչ- եղած չեղած  - 0 ազդեցությամբ չնախագահ ա:


Բայց ինքը դուրս էր գալիս ընտրապայքարից. համ ասում ա՝ իմ հաղթանակը 100 տոկոանոց էր, համ էլ ասում՝ Նիկոլի հաղթանակը ապահովված է, հաղթող թեկնածու է: Մի բան էն չի էս մարդու հետ: 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք չի կարա լինի. գոնե էն մի թեկնածուի կինը իր օգտին կքվեարկի: Լևոնը հիմա էլ կարա քիչ մը գլուխ գովա :Tongue: 




> Բայց զատո, Աստղ ջան,  ընդունում եմ, որ  իզուր եմ վիճում:


 :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բայց ինքը դուրս էր գալիս ընտրապայքարից. համ ասում ա՝ իմ հաղթանակը 100 տոկոանոց էր, համ էլ ասում՝ Նիկոլի հաղթանակը ապահովված է, հաղթող թեկնածու է: Մի բան էն չի էս մարդու հետ: 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք չի կարա լինի. գոնե էն մի թեկնածուի կինը իր օգտին կքվեարկի: Լևոնը հիմա էլ կարա քիչ մը գլուխ գովա


Աստղ ջան, մի հատ լավ մտածի-ինքն ասել է 100 տոկոս հաղթելու եմ, , այսինքն հաստատ եմ  հաղթելու, այլ ոչ թե 100 տոկոս իր օգտին են քվերակելու:  :Ok: 
Իսկ կնոջ կողմ քվերակելը կակ- ռազ մեծ հարցական ա:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, մի հատ լավ մտածի-ինքն ասել է 100 տոկոս հաղթելու եմ, , այսինքն հաստատ եմ  հաղթելու, այլ ոչ թե 100 տոկոս իր օգտին են քվերակելու:


Լավ, թեկուզ տենց. եթե ինքը իր թեկնածությունը հանում էր, ուրեմն պիտի արտասաներ հետևյալ տեքստը, թե՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ ահեղ մրցակից ունեմ՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, ու անիմաստ եմ համարում <<ընտրությանը>> մասնակցելը, հանում եմ թեկնածությունս՝ հօգուտ իրեն՝ մաղթելով հաղթանակ: Ձևի համար կարար ասեր՝ կոչ եմ անում մյուս թեկնածուին էլ հանել թեկնածությունը :Jpit: 



> Իսկ կնոջ կողմ քվերակելը կակ- ռազ մեծ հարցական ա:


Հայաստանում էդ ո՞ր մի կինն ա ամուսնուն հակառակ գնում ճճ
Ասենք՝ Ռիտան ինչքան կարում ա Սերժին խայտառակում ա, բայց դե...  :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

Լավ սաղ հեչ, բա էն օղբաթը քանի տոկոս ա՞  հավաքել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ սաղ հեչ, բա էն օղբաթը քանի տոկոս ա՞  հավաքել:


Ո՞վ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՞վ:


Մարքսիստը :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մարքսիստը


13 566 մարդուց 299-ը:

----------

davidus (12.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> 13 566 մարդուց 299-ը:


Լավ էլ մեծ շրջապատ ունի, բայց էտ էլ իրան շատ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Լավ, թեկուզ տենց. եթե ինքը իր թեկնածությունը հանում էր, ուրեմն պիտի արտասաներ հետևյալ տեքստը, թե՝ *հաշվի առնելով, որ ահեղ մրցակից ունեմ՝ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, ու անիմաստ եմ համարում <<ընտրությանը>> մասնակցելը, հանում եմ թեկնածությունս՝ հօգուտ իրեն՝ մաղթելով հաղթանակ*: Ձևի համար կարար ասեր՝ կոչ եմ անում մյուս թեկնածուին էլ հանել թեկնածությունը
> 
> Հայաստանում էդ ո՞ր մի կինն ա ամուսնուն հակառակ գնում ճճ
> Ասենք՝ Ռիտան ինչքան կարում ա Սերժին խայտառակում ա, բայց դե...


Քաղաքական ասպարեզում եղածներին շատ պարզ  ես գնահատում: 
-ախք, իդիոտ, դհոլին հիշում ես՞  Չմիացան, դրա համար դառան ախք, իդիոտ ու դհոլ:  Որ միանային այսօր աչքի լույս էին լինելու, չէ, /ոնց որ կաստալոմն է/: 
Քաղաքական գործիչների միջանձնային բառարանին երևի կծանոթանաս աստիճանաբար, նաև բարձր կուրսերում ու  կտեսնես, որ նման պարզ մոտեցումներով մարդը քաղաքականության մեջ պալտո  պահող էլ չի դառնա:
Ու դա օբյեկտիվ է: Հմայակն էլ նորմայի սահմաններում  արել է  հնարավորը: Հայաստանում քանի նման դեպքի ես հանդիպել՞: Եթե  Հմայակը քո ասածով աներ, ապա նա  վերջացած մարդ կլիներ  քաղաքականության մեջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էս ինչեր ես գրում՞ 
> Համարյա թե լրիվ համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ: Ոնց հիշում եմ, առաջին անգամ քեզ գրածիդ համար շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի: 
> Հուսով եմ սրանից հետո իրար քիչ կբզկտենք: 
> Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ինքդ գիտես, որ  ժողովուրդ ասածը դա  բազմաշերտ բան  է: Այսօր քո ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացել է նրա այն հատվածի վրա, որը  թքած ունի ամեն ինչի վրա, ու  նրանց, ովքեր գլադիատորների կռվին հետևող  բազմություն են- դիտորդ: 
> Գոհ եղիր, որ ընդամենը նայել են ու բութն էլ ներքև չեն տնգել, թե Նիկոլին գլխատեք: 
> Ավազակների բանդայում կամ մարդակերների ոհմակում ոնց է,- որ մի  հարիֆի բռնացրին, սաղով, ու անպայման  հռհռալով են թալանելու, սպանելու զոհին: 
> Դու ինչից ես հիասթափված՞  Որ այդ երևույթին ես դեմ առել՞:-Այ,այ այ:
> Ամբողջապես բարոյական ժողովուրդ ոչ մի տեղ չկա ու չի  էլ լինի: Ցանկացած երկրում ինքնազոհի ու  ազնիվի կողքին դիակապտողը /Ճիշտ բառ եմ օգտագործել՞- տեղը չեմ բերում / կա: 
> Հարցը նրանում է, որ դրանց բալանսը դժոխային չդառնա: 
> ...


Բիձա, իրար «չբզկտելու» ցանկությանդ միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, մի քանի դիտողություն:
1. Իմ տեսակետներում փոփոխություն չի եղել: Հա, էն ինչին դու շնորհակալություն ես հայտնել, էդ հստակ իմ տեսակետներն են, բայց դրանք նորություն չեն: Այլ հարց, որ որոշակի գարռումների ֆոնին գուցե չես հասկացել իմ իսկական տեսակետները:
2. Ես հիասթափված չեմ: Ընդհանրապես աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս քիչ հիասթափվել. անօգուտ զբաղմունք ա: Կատաղած, հա, ե՛մ: Բայց էդ կատաղությունս էլ նոր չի:
3. Սահմանադրական ճանապարհը շարունակում եմ համարել միակ ճանապարհը, որը հաջողության կբերի: Քանի որ միշտ էս մասում տարընթերցում է լինում, հատուկ նշեմ, որ ժղովրդական ընդվզումը սահմանադրական ճանապարհի տարր է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քաղաքական ասպարեզում եղածներին շատ պարզ  ես գնահատում: 
> -ախք, իդիոտ, դհոլին հիշում ես՞  Չմիացան, դրա համար դառան ախք, իդիոտ ու դհոլ:  Որ միանային այսօր աչքի լույս էին լինելու, չէ, /ոնց որ կաստալոմն է/: 
> Քաղաքական գործիչների միջանձնային բառարանին երևի կծանոթանաս աստիճանաբար, նաև բարձր կուրսերում ու  կտեսնես, որ նման պարզ մոտեցումներով մարդը քաղաքականության մեջ պալտո  պահող էլ չի դառնա:
> Ու դա օբյեկտիվ է: Հմայակն էլ նորմայի սահմաններում  արել է  հնարավորը: Հայաստանում քանի նման դեպքի ես հանդիպել՞: Եթե  Հմայակը քո ասածով աներ, ապա նա  վերջացած մարդ կլիներ  քաղաքականության մեջ:


Բիձա ջան, բայց ինքը հենց վերջացած ա :Jpit:  Մեր մոտ քաղաքական ասպարեզում կենդանի մարդ չկա, որովհոտև մենք քաղաքական դաշտ չունենք:
Մի քիչ կատակով գրեցի՝ ահեղ-մահեղ մրցակից, բայց իր ասածն էլ ճիշտ չէր: Մարքսիստը ընդհանրապես որ մասնակցեց, մի՞թե ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեց. ոչ, ոչինչ էլ չապացուցեց, այլ հիմնավորեց, որ ինքը միայնակ ուժ չի ներկայացնում: Իրեն լսում են, եթե ՀԱԿ-ի հետ է:

Համ էլ ի՞նչ միջանձնային բառարան, Հայաստանում վարվելակերպի տարրական նորմերին չեն տիրապետում: Սրանից էլ ի՞նչ բարձր կուրս. ավարտում եմ :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հատ հիմմմար հարց տամ էլի: Էն 3-4 հազար հոգու մասին ե՞ս խոսում, որ Լևոնի միտինգների մշտական ունեն: Լավ ջհանդամ, մեկ էլ ՀԺ ու ՉԻ կարդացողների՞: Գումարած ինտերնետով լուրեր կարդացողների՞: Էդ սաղ գումարենք իրար չենք ստանա՞ Նիկոլին ընտրած մարդկանց թիվը: Իսկ մնացած ժողովուրդը որտեղի՞ց պիտի իմանար էս ընտրության մասին առհասարակ ու նաև էս ընտրության դերի, նշանակության ու բարոյականության մասին, չլինի՞ «Շանթ»-ով Նվերը հայտարարություն է տվել: Ապեր ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր անկասկած, իրար չեն սիրում, իրար քցում են, կասկածամիտ են, հավատ չկա, ազգը ազգ չի… Ու ընդդիմությունը էնքան քաղաքականապես տհաս էր, որ էդ ամենը հաշվի չառած «հաղթելու ենք» էր գոռում: Էլ քաղաքականությու՞նն ում տանձին է, եթե ժողովդրին ենք մեղադրում, բա էլ ի՞նչ թեմա կա: Ժողովուրդը մի անգամ ծեծ կերավ ու փամփուշտներ կերավ «Լուսավորիչ»-ի վրա, էդ ժողովուրդի թասիբին կանգնող եղա՞վ ընդդիմադիր լիդերներից, որևէ մեկը ասե՞ց թե ժողովուրդ, էս անասուններին էլ հնազանդ մի եղեք, սրանց օրենքն էլ ա կեղծ, սրանց ընտրություններն էլ, սրանց մարդատեղ էլ մի դրեք… Էդ որ սահմանադրականի կոչեր են անում ու ընտրությունների գնալու կոչեր էսքան բանից հետո, էդ չի՞ նշանակում թե էս ժողովդրին դնես էշի տեղ, ու ամեն անգամ տեղամասերում գնան սատանի մայլեն քյանդրբազություն ու կլոունություն անելու, վերջում էլ ասեն չոռնին ա ընտրվել, կակաշնա ընտրվել, դմբուզն ա ընտրվել… Էս ժողովդրի միակ մեղքն այն է, որ անգրագետ, խեղճ ու հնազանդ ժողովուրդ է, դրա համար էլ ինչքան ԲՏ կա ուզում է էս ժողովդրին իշխել: Որ ուժեղ ժողովուրդ լինեինք, իշխանություններն էլ խելոք կուռկուռի ձագեր կլինեին, դրա համար էլ ինչքան կարում, ճնշում են, որ ժողովուրդը դուխ չհավաքի, մնա հնազանդ: Նույնը չի ուզում նաև ընդդիմությունը, որովհետև նրանց նպատակներն էլ են դիշովի նպատակներ: Էդքան բան:


 Վիշապ ջան, ինչ ասում ես ճիշտ ես ասում, ու սխալ ես ասում էն իմաստով, որ կոնկրետ իմ համար անհայտ ա, թե ինչի՞ ես կրկնում:
Սկսենք նրանից, որ ինֆորմացիոն բլոկադայի պայմաններում իսկապես դժվար ա ընտրության մասին տեղյակ պահելը:

Բայց Նիկոլի մասին դրական խոսող ու «նրա հետևից» գնացող շատերը փաստորեն իմացել ու չեն գնացել ընտրության: Այսուհանդերձ ՀԱԿ-ը լավ կազմակերպել էր քարոզարշավը, Կենտրոնում լավ էլ տեղեկացված էին: Էստեղ մենք գործ ունենք ոչ միայն չիմացվածության պատի հետ, այլև էդ իմ ասած անբարոյականության մթնոլորտի: Որտև ունենք լիքը «հերոս տղերք», ովքեր միակ գործը պատկերացնում են ասենք ԱԺ գրոհելը, բայց որ լինի, չեն գա, երևի, հազիվ հայտարարեն դրա մասին:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նշածդ թվերին, ապա նույնիսկ էս ընտրության մասնակցողների թիվը ցույց ա տալիս, որ շատ ես չափազանցնում. 5000 մաքուր ձայն, ի տարբերություն «մրցակցի» 7000 կեղտոտ ձայնի: Դա 5000 կողմնակից ա միայն այդ մի ընտրատեղամասում: Բայց իրականում համախոհները անհամամեմատ ավելի շատ են: Սա ա խնդիրը:

----------


## Rammer

> Բիձա ջան, բայց ինքը հենց վերջացած ա Մեր մոտ քաղաքական ասպարեզում կենդանի մարդ չկա, որովհոտև մենք քաղաքական դաշտ չունենք:
> Մի քիչ կատակով գրեցի՝ ահեղ-մահեղ մրցակից, բայց իր ասածն էլ ճիշտ չէր: Մարքսիստը ընդհանրապես որ մասնակցեց, մի՞թե ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեց. ոչ, ոչինչ էլ չապացուցեց, այլ հիմնավորեց, որ ինքը միայնակ ուժ չի ներկայացնում: Իրեն լսում են, եթե ՀԱԿ-ի հետ է:
> 
> Համ էլ ի՞նչ միջանձնային բառարան, Հայաստանում վարվելակերպի տարրական նորմերին չեն տիրապետում: Սրանից էլ ի՞նչ բարձր կուրս. ավարտում եմ


Աստղ ջան Մարքսիստը ինքափչացավ: Ինքը հույս ուներ որ իրան գոնե իշխանություն մի երկու կոպեկ կշպրտի էն էլ համ իշխնություն փչացրեց համ էլ ընդիմությունը...Էտ մարդը սխալ բնագավառա ընտրել: Ինքը պետք ա քաղաքական ինքաբռնաբարության հոդվածով քաղբանտարկյալ դառնար...

----------

Kuk (12.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, իրար «չբզկտելու» ցանկությանդ միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, մի քանի դիտողություն:
> 1. Իմ տեսակետներում փոփոխություն չի եղել: Հա, էն ինչին դու շնորհակալություն ես հայտնել, էդ հստակ իմ տեսակետներն են, բայց դրանք նորություն չեն: Այլ հարց, որ որոշակի գարռումների ֆոնին գուցե չես հասկացել իմ իսկական տեսակետները:
> 2. Ես հիասթափված չեմ: Ընդհանրապես աշխատում եմ հնարավորինս քիչ հիասթափվել. անօգուտ զբաղմունք ա: Կատաղած, հա, ե՛մ: Բայց էդ կատաղությունս էլ նոր չի:
> 3. Սահմանադրական ճանապարհը շարունակում եմ համարել միակ ճանապարհը, որը հաջողության կբերի: Քանի որ միշտ էս մասում տարընթերցում է լինում, հատուկ նշեմ, որ ժղովրդական ընդվզումը սահմանադրական ճանապարհի տարր է:


Մի դիտողություն ու մի պարզաբանում էլ ես անեմ:
Կատաղած չես- զայրացած ես: /Կատաղությունը հիվանդություն է ու կարծեմ անբուժելի: :Shok:  /
Մինչև սահմանադրություններ գրելն ու դրանցով շարծվելը, մարդկությունը ընդվզումներով լավ էլ առաջ էր գնացել- անիվից հասել էր անգլիական 13 դար, /սահմանադրություն չկար, բայց դե պառլամենտ էր աշխատում/ եվրոպական 20 դար: 
Բայց էդ սաղ շուխուռը Հայաստանի կողքով է անցել, դրա համար էլ էստեղ ոչ սահմանադրություն է աշխատում, ոչ էլ ընդվզում հասունանում:  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի դիտողություն ու մի պարզաբանում էլ ես անեմ:
> Կատաղած չես- զայրացած ես: /Կատաղությունը հիվանդություն է ու կարծեմ անբուժելի: /
> Մինչև սահմանադրություններ գրելն ու դրանցով շարծվելը, մարդկությունը ընդվզումներով լավ էլ առաջ էր գնացել- անիվից հասել էր անգլիական 13 դար, /սահմանադրություն չկար, բայց դե պառլամենտ էր աշխատում/ եվրոպական 20 դար: 
> Բայց էդ սաղ շուխուռը Հայաստանի կողքով է անցել, դրա համար էլ էստեղ ոչ սահմանադրություն է աշխատում, ոչ էլ ընդվզում հասունանում:


Հա, լավ դու էլ, ասեցի կատաղած եմ, չասեցի բերանիցս կանաչ փրփուր ա թափվում  :Smile: 
Օրենքների մշակումները եղել են էդ քո ասած ողջ պրոցեսների հետևանք, սահմանադրությունն էլ հայերս չենք հայտագործել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան Մարքսիստը ինքափչացավ: Ինքը հույս ուներ որ իրան գոնե իշխանություն մի երկու կոպեկ կշպրտի էն էլ համ իշխնություն փչացրեց համ էլ ընդիմությունը...Էտ մարդը սխալ բնագավառա ընտրել: Ինքը պետք ա քաղաքական ինքաբռնաբարության հոդվածով քաղբանտարկյալ դառնար...


 :LOL: 

Ես մի բնորոշում էի ուզում գրել, ձեռքս չգնաց՝ քաղաքական դիակ:
Լսել եմ՝ շատ լավ տիրապետում է քաղաքական գիտությանը, բայց պրակտիկը այլ բան է ասում: Կամ երևի սա այն դեպքն է, երբ ավելի լավ էր՝ դասախոս դառնար, քան խցկվեր էդ դաշտ:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես մի բնորոշում էի ուզում գրել, ձեռքս չգնաց՝ քաղաքական դիակ:
> Լսել եմ՝ շատ լավ տիրապետում է քաղաքական գիտությանը, բայց պրակտիկը այլ բան է ասում: Կամ երևի սա այն դեպքն է, երբ ավելի լավ էր՝ դասախոս դառնար, քան խցկվեր էդ դաշտ:


Չեմ հիշում տեղամասի համարը: Ես ինձ լուրջ դիտորդի տեղ եմ դրել մոտեցել եմ նախագահին հարցնում եմ ինչը ոնց, ով եկավ, քանի հոգի եկան և այլն: Հարցնում եմ ովքեր են այս մարդիկ, հերթով ասում ա, սա սրա վստահված անձնա, նա նրա...Մեկ էլ մեկին բաց թողեց: Մտածեցի իրանց մարդկանցից ա: Հարցնում եմ բա ինքը ով ա? Ասում ա սա էն դեբիլի վստահվածն ա, մեղկս էլ ա գալիս էս տղեն կարգին համեստ տղայա  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ամեն դեպքում մարքսիստից թեթև օգուտ կարծես թե ստացել ենք: Քանի որ չէր կարողացել վստահված անձեր ունենալ, ՀԱԿ-ը իրա մարդկանց էր ուղարկել, ոնց-որ, որպես լրացուցիչ հսկող  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հայտարարությունը*

2008 թվականի Մարտի 1-ի հետեւանքները հաղթահարելու, օրինականության, հանդուրժողականության մասին ճամարտակող կոալիցիոն իշխանությունը 2010 թվականի հունվարի 10-ին Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում տեղի ունեցած ԱԺ պատգամավորի ընտրություններում սպասելիորեն ցուցադրեց, որ հավատարիմ է 2008 թվականի Մարտի 1-ի իր գործելակերպին: Քվեարկությունը զուգորդվեց խայտառակ բռնություններով, սպառնալիքներով, ընտրակեղծիքներով, ընտրական տեղամասի անժամանակ փակմամբ, եւ այս գործընթացները տեղի էին ունենում ընտրությունների օրինականությունն ապահովելու պարտավորություն կրող պետական մարմինների ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի հովանավորության պայմաններում: Արդյունքում մենք հերթական ապօրինի եւ կեղծված ընտրությունների ականատեսը դարձանք:

Հունվարի 10-ի քվեարկությունը ցույց տվեց, որ ինչպես 2008 թվականի Մարտի 1-ին, այնպես էլ հիմա, իշխանությունը պատրաստ է դիմել ցանկացած բռնության ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ազատ կամարտահայտությունը թույլ չտալու, քաղաքական պրոցեսների լեգիտիմությունը բացառելու, իշխանությունը քրեածին խմբավորումների ձեռքում պահելու համար: Ըստ այդմ, մարտիմեկյան տրամաբանությունը շարունակում է դրված լինել իշխանության եւ ժողովրդի հարաբերությունների հիմքում, եւ գործող իշխանության հենարանը բռնությունն է, քրեական ամենաթողությունը, ՀՀ քաղաքացիների անպաշտպանությունն ու հուսահատությունը: Այս ամենը ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ 2008 թվականի նախագահական ընտրություններից ի վեր ներքաղաքական կյանքի օրակարգը որեւէ փոփոխություն չի կրել, եւ դեռ այն ժամանակ ի հայտ եկած քաղաքական հարցերի լուծումը շարունակում է առաջնահերթություն մնալ Հայաստանի համար:

Որպես հունվարի 10-ի ընտրություններին մասնակցած Աժ պատգամավորի թեկնածու, ցավում եմ, որ չեմ կարող շնորհավորել նախնական արդյունքներով հաղթող ճանաչված անձին, նաեւ այն պատճառով, որ նույնիսկ ընտրական տեղամասեր այցելած քաղաքացիների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չեն ճանաչում նրան:

Պատկերացնում եմ, թե հունվարի 10-ին ինչպիսի ծանր օր են անցկացրել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները, ակտիվիստները, իմ նախընտրական շտաբի անդամները եւ ինչպիսի հիասթափություն են ապրել ընտրությունների ընթացքին եւ նախնական արդյունքներին ծանոթանալով: Հատկապես այս ֆոնին ուզում եմ ընդգծել, որ մեր պայքարի արդյունավետության գրավականը շարունակականության մեջ է, շարունակականություն, որտեղ հուսահատությունն ու ոգեւորությունը տեղ չունեն: Երկար տարիներ շարունակվող պայքարում մենք մեր պարտքն ենք կատարում Ապագայի, Ազատ եւ Երջանիկ Հայաստանի առաջ, եւ այս պայքարում որեւէ ընկրկում հավասարազոր կլինի դավաճանության: Մենք պարտավոր ենք Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի, Հայաստանի հիմնադիր-նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջնորդած սկզբունքային պայքարը տրամաբանական ավարտին հասեցնելու կամք եւ հետեւողականություն դրսեւորել:

Սույն հայտարարությամբ նաեւ շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում:

- բոլոր այն քաղաքացիներին, ովքեր ազատորեն իրենց կամքը արտահայտելու համար հունվարի 10-ին այցելել են ընտրական տեղամաս:

- իմ նախընտրական շտաբի եւ ենթաշտաբների անդամներին, ովքեր արտակարգ պայմաններում առավելագույն ջանքեր ներդրեցին ընտրությունների օրինական ընթացք ապահովելու համար:

Սրտագին ուղերձ եմ հղում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի երիտասարդներին, ակտիվիստներին ովքեր իրենց ուսերին են կրել իմ նախընտրական քարոզչության ողջ բեռը. Գլուխներդ բարձր, դուխներդ տեղը: Դուք այն Վեմն եք, որի վրա կառուցվելու է Ազատ եւ Երջանիկ Հայաստանը: *Մեր ընթացքը անկասելի է, մեր հաղթանակը անխուսափելի է: Պայքար, պայքար մինչեւ վերջ*:

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
Քաղբանտարկյալ
«Երեւան-Կենտրոն» ՔԿՀ-ից
11.01.2010*

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2010), Kuk (12.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> *Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հայտարարությունը*
> 
> 2008 թվականի Մարտի 1-ի հետեւանքները հաղթահարելու, օրինականության, հանդուրժողականության մասին ճամարտակող կոալիցիոն իշխանությունը 2010 թվականի հունվարի 10-ին Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում տեղի ունեցած ԱԺ պատգամավորի ընտրություններում սպասելիորեն ցուցադրեց, որ հավատարիմ է 2008 թվականի Մարտի 1-ի իր գործելակերպին: Քվեարկությունը զուգորդվեց խայտառակ բռնություններով, սպառնալիքներով, ընտրակեղծիքներով, ընտրական տեղամասի անժամանակ փակմամբ, եւ այս գործընթացները տեղի էին ունենում ընտրությունների օրինականությունն ապահովելու պարտավորություն կրող պետական մարմինների ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի հովանավորության պայմաններում: Արդյունքում մենք հերթական ապօրինի եւ կեղծված ընտրությունների ականատեսը դարձանք:
> 
> Հունվարի 10-ի քվեարկությունը ցույց տվեց, որ ինչպես 2008 թվականի Մարտի 1-ին, այնպես էլ հիմա, իշխանությունը պատրաստ է դիմել ցանկացած բռնության ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ազատ կամարտահայտությունը թույլ չտալու, քաղաքական պրոցեսների լեգիտիմությունը բացառելու, իշխանությունը քրեածին խմբավորումների ձեռքում պահելու համար: Ըստ այդմ, մարտիմեկյան տրամաբանությունը շարունակում է դրված լինել իշխանության եւ ժողովրդի հարաբերությունների հիմքում, եւ գործող իշխանության հենարանը բռնությունն է, քրեական ամենաթողությունը, ՀՀ քաղաքացիների անպաշտպանությունն ու հուսահատությունը: Այս ամենը ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ 2008 թվականի նախագահական ընտրություններից ի վեր ներքաղաքական կյանքի օրակարգը որեւէ փոփոխություն չի կրել, եւ դեռ այն ժամանակ ի հայտ եկած քաղաքական հարցերի լուծումը շարունակում է առաջնահերթություն մնալ Հայաստանի համար:
> 
> Որպես հունվարի 10-ի ընտրություններին մասնակցած Աժ պատգամավորի թեկնածու, ցավում եմ, որ չեմ կարող շնորհավորել նախնական արդյունքներով հաղթող ճանաչված անձին, նաեւ այն պատճառով, որ նույնիսկ ընտրական տեղամասեր այցելած քաղաքացիների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չեն ճանաչում նրան:
> 
> Պատկերացնում եմ, թե հունվարի 10-ին ինչպիսի ծանր օր են անցկացրել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները, ակտիվիստները, իմ նախընտրական շտաբի անդամները եւ ինչպիսի հիասթափություն են ապրել ընտրությունների ընթացքին եւ նախնական արդյունքներին ծանոթանալով: Հատկապես այս ֆոնին ուզում եմ ընդգծել, որ մեր պայքարի արդյունավետության գրավականը շարունակականության մեջ է, շարունակականություն, որտեղ հուսահատությունն ու ոգեւորությունը տեղ չունեն: Երկար տարիներ շարունակվող պայքարում մենք մեր պարտքն ենք կատարում Ապագայի, Ազատ եւ Երջանիկ Հայաստանի առաջ, եւ այս պայքարում որեւէ ընկրկում հավասարազոր կլինի դավաճանության: Մենք պարտավոր ենք Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի, Հայաստանի հիմնադիր-նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջնորդած սկզբունքային պայքարը տրամաբանական ավարտին հասեցնելու կամք եւ հետեւողականություն դրսեւորել:
> ...


 Ամեն անգամ Փաշինյանի խոսքը լսելիս մարդու հոգին փառավորվում ա ու շաաաաաաաաատ բայցեր:



> Մեր ընթացքը անկասելի է


Մեր ընթացքը երկու տարի առաջ էր անկասելի, բայց այսօր տեղում դոփում ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեր ընթացքը երկու տարի առաջ էր անկասելի, բայց այսօր տեղում դոփում ա:


Հաշվի առնելով էն կորիզը, որը կա, որը ոչ մի բանի առաջ չի ընկրկում, հաշվի առնելով լիքը ուրիշ բաներ ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ հետդ: Միաժամանակ հստակ գիտակցում եմ, որ տվյալ պահին իմ տեսակետը քեզ համոզելն անհնար է: Ու դա ՀԱԿ-ի բացերից ա:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես մի բնորոշում էի ուզում գրել, ձեռքս չգնաց՝ քաղաքական դիակ:
> Լսել եմ՝ շատ լավ տիրապետում է քաղաքական գիտությանը, բայց պրակտիկը այլ բան է ասում: Կամ երևի սա այն դեպքն է, երբ ավելի լավ էր՝ դասախոս դառնար, քան խցկվեր էդ դաշտ:


Գրել էիր չէ -"Մեր մոտ քաղաքական ասպարեզում կենդանի մարդ չկա, որովհոտև մենք քաղաքական դաշտ չունենք": Չգիտեմ որը որի հետևանքն է, բայց ստացվում է, որ համ սաղ մեռած են, համ դաշտ չկա, բայց մենակ էս մեկն է դիակ՞  :Shok: 
 Բա եղավ Աստղ ջան՞  :Think: 
Ինքը մյուսներից հենց քո ասելով ավել է- պակաս չի, /ասում ես գրագետ է/ 
Արի տղուն հանգիստ թողնենք- էնքան ուրիշ  մեռել ու դիակ կա~: :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Հաշվի առնելով էն կորիզը, որը կա, որը ոչ մի բանի առաջ չի ընկրկում, հաշվի առնելով լիքը ուրիշ բաներ ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ հետդ: Միաժամանակ հստակ գիտակցում եմ, որ տվյալ պահին իմ տեսակետը քեզ համոզելն անհնար է: Ու դա ՀԱԿ-ի բացերից ա:


Մնացել են նրանք ովքեր կամ շատ համառ են կամ էլ էնքան հուսահատ են որ ստիպված անիմաստ «պայքարում» են, եթե համառ են չի նշանակում, որ առաջ են գնում, ճիշտ ես ասում այս պահին չես կարող կարծիքդ ինձ համոզես, որովհետև անչափ չարացած ու բարկացած եմ:

----------


## ministr

Չուկ ջան, օրինակը համոզում ա ցանկացած ճարտասանությունից հազար անգամ լավ: Որպեսզի մարդիկ համոզվեն որ շարժումը արդյունավետ է, պետք է տեսնեն գոնե մի կես միլիմետր առաջընթաց: Փետրվարին օրը մի առաջընթաց լինում էր... մարդկանց թիվն էր շատանում, պետական չինովնիկներ էին միանում շարժմանը և այլն: Մարդիկ նույնիսկ Քրիստոսին հավատալու համար էին նշանների սպասում, հիմա ինչից ելնելով պետքա հավատան ՀԱԿ-ին? Ամենալուրջ ձեռքբերումը կարող էր լինել ավագանու կազմում ընդրգկվելը և իշխանությանը շարքերը գոնե մի քիչ խառնելը... Իսկ սենց չկա ոչ մի բան: Միայն միտինգ ու երթով էլ բան դուրս չի գալիս: Մնումա միայն այն տարբերակը, որ ՍՍ-ը Հայաստանը այն օրին հասցնի, որ իշխանությունը բաժանվի գոնե երկու մասի, և մի մասն անցնի ընդդիմության կողմը, որպեսզի փրկի Հայաստանը: Բայց այս դեպքն էլ է չաշխատող, որովհետև նման տարբերակի դեպքում կգնան Քոչարյանի դուռը, ոչ թե Լևոնի: Սենց տխուր բաներ...

----------

Ahik (12.01.2010), davidus (12.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մնացել են նրանք ովքեր կամ շատ համառ են կամ էլ էնքան հուսահատ են որ ստիպված անիմաստ «պայքարում» են, եթե համառ են չի նշանակում, որ առաջ են գնում, ճիշտ ես ասում այս պահին չես կարող կարծիքդ ինձ համոզես, որովհետև անչափ չարացած ու բարկացած եմ:


Չէ, էդ գնահատականներիդ էլ համաձայն չեմ:
Մնացել են ամենահավասարակշռվածները, ամենասկզբունքայինները:  
Բնավ ինձ նկատի չունեմ, այլ ՀԱԿ կորիզին:

----------


## Gayl

> Չուկ ջան, օրինակը համոզում ա ցանկացած ճարտասանությունից հազար անգամ լավ: Որպեսզի մարդիկ համոզվեն որ շարժումը արդյունավետ է, պետք է տեսնեն գոնե մի կես միլիմետր առաջընթաց: Փետրվարին օրը մի առաջընթաց լինում էր... մարդկանց թիվն էր շատանում, պետական չինովնիկներ էին միանում շարժմանը և այլն: Մարդիկ նույնիսկ Քրիստոսին հավատալու համար էին նշանների սպասում, հիմա ինչից ելնելով պետքա հավատան ՀԱԿ-ին? Ամենալուրջ ձեռքբերումը կարող էր լինել ավագանու կազմում ընդրգկվելը և իշխանությանը շարքերը գոնե մի քիչ խառնելը... Իսկ սենց չկա ոչ մի բան: Միայն միտինգ ու երթով էլ բան դուրս չի գալիս: Մնումա միայն այն տարբերակը, որ ՍՍ-ը Հայաստանը այն օրին հասցնի, որ իշխանությունը բաժանվի գոնե երկու մասի, և մի մասն անցնի ընդդիմության կողմը, որպեսզի փրկի Հայաստանը: Բայց այս դեպքն էլ է չաշխատող, որովհետև նման տարբերակի դեպքում կգնան Քոչարյանի դուռը, ոչ թե Լևոնի: Սենց տխուր բաներ...


Բազմահազարանոց միտինգները կարող են արդյունավետ լինել, բայց արդեն էտ ալիքը չկա:
Տխուր էր բայց ափսոս ճիշտ էր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գրել էիր չէ -"Մեր մոտ քաղաքական ասպարեզում կենդանի մարդ չկա, որովհոտև մենք քաղաքական դաշտ չունենք": Չգիտեմ որը որի հետևանքն է, բայց ստացվում է, որ համ սաղ մեռած են, համ դաշտ չկա, բայց մենակ էս մեկն է դիակ՞ 
>  Բա եղավ Աստղ ջան՞ 
> Ինքը մյուսներից հենց քո ասելով ավել է- պակաս չի, /ասում ես գրագետ է/ 
> Արի տղուն հանգիստ թողնենք- էնքան ուրիշ  մեռել ու դիակ կա~:


Մենակ թե մի տխրի, Բիձա ջան :Jpit: 
Այո, մեր մոտ չկա քաղաքական դաշտ, ինչ էլ որ կա, բայց անուն չեմ կարողանում տալ, ինքը համապատասխան ու գոյատևող ֆիգուր չի, իր համար էնտեղ տեղ չկա:
հ.գ. Բիձա ջան, ակումբում քաղաքականությունից բացի այլ հետաքրքիր բաժիններ էլ կան, մեկ-մեկ ստեղից դուրս արի. հասկանում եմ, որ էդ տարիքում նստակյաց կյանքը գերադասելի է, բայց...  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էս ընտրություններին մարդկանց պասիվությունը մեծ հաճույքով անբարոյականություն եմ կոչում:
> Բացատրեմ:
> 
> Սկսենք նրանից, որ ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից հետո հայտարարել էր այլևս այս ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու իր որոշման մասին: Երբ ՀԱԿ անդամներից մեկը՝ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը հայտարարեց, որ ուզում է մասնակցել այս ընտրություններին, ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարեց, որ չի օժանդակում: Ու միայն ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼ Նիկոլի այդպիսի որոշումը ստիպեց մասնակցել, որովհետև դա բարոյականության խնդիր է:
> 
> Մեր ազգը սիրում է «ընկածին օգնել է պետք» թեզը: Բանտային պայմանները նեղ վիճակ են ու էս պայմաններում ընդհանուր պասիվությունը այլ բան չի, քան անբարոյականության, ամբողջովին ընկած բարոյականության արժեքային համակարգ: Քանի որ մարդիկ պիտի մասնակցեին ընդամենը մեկ բանի համար. Նիկոլ, դու նստած ես, մենք քո թիկունքին ենք: Փաստացի մենք Նիկոլին լքեցինք: Ու էսքանից հետո ժողովուրդը ՀԱԿ լիդերներից պահանջում է անձնազոհական գործողություններ. ինչի՞ համար: Որ պետքական պահին լքվե՞ն: Որ զրկանքների ամբողջ ուժգնությունն իրենց վրա զգա՞ն: Որ մի քիչ դուխով լինեն, գլխներին սարքեն ու նստացնե՞ն, իսկ մենք մատներս չժարժե՞նք՝ օգնելու համար:
> 
> Լիքը մարդիկ կային, որ ասում էին. մենք Նիկոլի կողքին ենք եղել ու սպասում ենք, որ գա, իրա հետ գնանք մինչև վերջ: Ստում են էդ մարդիկ: Իրանք չկային:


Իսկ ավելի մեծ անբարոյականություն չի մարդկանց ասել, որ դու ընտրություններին գնալով օգնում ես քաղբանտարկյալին, բայց արդյունքում պարզվի որ ոչ մի բանով էլ չես օգնում ? Գնում ես ընտրության, էլի կողծում են, ու քաղբանտարկյալին էլ վրից 8 տարի են տալիս: 

Իսկ ժողովրդից էլ սպասում են զոհողություններ, որ առավոտից իրիկուն հացի փող վաստակելու հնարավորությունը թողած գան գնան միտինգների, տփոց ուտեն, ստորացվեն, վերջում էլ գնդակահարվեն ու հետո լքվեն: Սրան ինչ անուն տանք ? Ժողովդրի անորոշ բազմությանը պասիվության մեջ մեղադրելն ա անբարոյականություն: Եթե պասիվ են, ուրեմն պասիվ լինելու պատճառներ ունեն: Եթե թքել են ամեն ինչի վրա, էլի պատճառներ ունեն: Եթե ընտրություններին չեն ուզում գնալ, էլի պատճառներ ունեն: Եթե ՀԱԿ առաջնորդները 2 տարվա մեջ էտ պատճառները չեն հասկացել ու դեմը չեն կարողանում ոչ մի կերպ առնել, բացի նրանից որ մեղադրում են պասիվության մեջ ու անբարոյականություն են համարում քաղբանտարկյալին չաջակցելը, ուրեմն կարճատես են, որ ավելի բան չասեմ: Ժողովրդին մեղարդրելը ցենտր ու անվնաս գործ ա: Քաղաքապետարանը զիբիլը ժամանակին չի թափում, ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա որ զիբիլ ա թափում: Գայիշնիկները ամեն մետրը մեկ փող են առնում, ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ երթևեկության կանոնները չի հարգում, ամեն կիսատ դպրոցից մինչև դատարանները սաղ կաշառք են վերցնում, ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր որ տոլերանտ ա ու կաշառք ա տալիս: Քաղբանտարկյալը մնացել ա ճաղերի հետևում, ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր, որ ընտրություններին 100%-ով չի գնում: Խեղճ ու հարիֆ իմ ժողովուրդ, քաքն ա ընկել սաղի ձեռը - համ իշխանությունների, համ էլ ընդդիմության:

----------

Elmo (12.01.2010), REAL_ist (12.01.2010), Բիձա (12.01.2010), Վիշապ (12.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, էդ գնահատականներիդ էլ համաձայն չեմ:
> Մնացել են ամենահավասարակշռվածները, ամենասկզբունքայինները:  
> Բնավ ինձ նկատի չունեմ, այլ ՀԱԿ կորիզին:


Ասում եմ էն ինչ տեսնում եմ ու փորձն ա ցույց տալիս, թող քո ասածով լինի, ես էլ կուզեի ամենահավասարակշռվածները մնային:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, օրինակը համոզում ա ցանկացած ճարտասանությունից հազար անգամ լավ: Որպեսզի մարդիկ համոզվեն որ շարժումը արդյունավետ է, պետք է տեսնեն գոնե մի կես միլիմետր առաջընթաց: Փետրվարին օրը մի առաջընթաց լինում էր... մարդկանց թիվն էր շատանում, պետական չինովնիկներ էին միանում շարժմանը և այլն: Մարդիկ նույնիսկ Քրիստոսին հավատալու համար էին նշանների սպասում, հիմա ինչից ելնելով պետքա հավատան ՀԱԿ-ին? Ամենալուրջ ձեռքբերումը կարող էր լինել ավագանու կազմում ընդրգկվելը և իշխանությանը շարքերը գոնե մի քիչ խառնելը... Իսկ սենց չկա ոչ մի բան: Միայն միտինգ ու երթով էլ բան դուրս չի գալիս: Մնումա միայն այն տարբերակը, որ ՍՍ-ը Հայաստանը այն օրին հասցնի, որ իշխանությունը բաժանվի գոնե երկու մասի, և մի մասն անցնի ընդդիմության կողմը, որպեսզի փրկի Հայաստանը: Բայց այս դեպքն էլ է չաշխատող, որովհետև նման տարբերակի դեպքում կգնան Քոչարյանի դուռը, ոչ թե Լևոնի: Սենց տխուր բաներ...


Մինիստր ջան, իսկ գուցե այս պահին էական չի, որ դու ու Գայլը հավատաք:
Գուցե այս պահին իսկապես էական չի:
Գուցե էական է, որ հավատաք էն պահին, երբ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը կլինի:

Ես բազմիցս եմ ասել. ընդամենը ինքնախաբեություն է չնկատելը, որ խայտառակ ճնշումների ներքո էս ուժը գոյատևել ու արմատավորվել է, շարունակելով պահել իր կուռ կորիզը, իր արմատները ձգելով երկրի տիրույթով: Էսքանն, իրականում, բավարար է հասկանալու համար: Բայց եթե սա էլ չի նկատվում, էլ ի՞նչ օրինակի մասին է խոսքը:

Ախր ձեր տրամաբանությամբ երեկ պիտի Նիկոլն անպայման պատգամավոր դառած լիներ, որ առաջընթաց տեսնեիք: Չէ, էդպես չի: Անկասելի առաջ գնալու ցուցիչ է նաև նրա օգտին էս պայմաններում տրված 5000 ձայնը, որից գիտես, դժգոհ եմ: Բայց դա պայքարի անկասելիության ցուցիչ ա, ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ավելի մեծ անբարոյականություն չի մարդկանց ասել, որ դու ընտրություններին գնալով օգնում ես քաղբանտարկյալին, բայց արդյունքում պարզվի որ ոչ մի բանով էլ չես օգնում ? Գնում ես ընտրության, էլի կողծում են, ու քաղբանտարկյալին էլ վրից 8 տարի են տալիս: 
> 
> Իսկ ժողովրդից էլ սպասում են զոհողություններ, որ առավոտից իրիկուն հացի փող վաստակելու հնարավորությունը թողած գան գնան միտինգների, տփոց ուտեն, ստորացվեն, վերջում էլ գնդակահարվեն ու հետո լքվեն: Սրան ինչ անուն տանք ? Ժողովդրի անորոշ բազմությանը պասիվության մեջ մեղադրելն ա անբարոյականություն: Եթե պասիվ են, ուրեմն պասիվ լինելու պատճառներ ունեն: Եթե թքել են ամեն ինչի վրա, էլի պատճառներ ունեն: Եթե ընտրություններին չեն ուզում գնալ, էլի պատճառներ ունեն: Եթե ՀԱԿ առաջնորդները 2 տարվա մեջ էտ պատճառները չեն հասկացել ու դեմը չեն կարողանում ոչ մի կերպ առնել, բացի նրանից որ մեղադրում են պասիվության մեջ ու անբարոյականություն են համարում քաղբանտարկյալին չաջակցելը, ուրեմն կարճատես են, որ ավելի բան չասեմ: Ժողովրդին մեղարդրելը ցենտր ու անվնաս գործ ա: Քաղաքապետարանը զիբիլը ժամանակին չի թափում, ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա որ զիբիլ ա թափում: Գայիշնիկները ամեն մետրը մեկ փող են առնում, ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ երթևեկության կանոնները չի հարգում, ամեն կիսատ դպրոցից մինչև դատարանները սաղ կաշառք են վերցնում, ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր որ տոլերանտ ա ու կաշառք ա տալիս: Քաղբանտարկյալը մնացել ա ճաղերի հետևում, ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր, որ ընտրություններին 100%-ով չի գնում: Խեղճ ու հարիֆ իմ ժողովուրդ, քաքն ա ընկել սաղի ձեռը - համ իշխանությունների, համ էլ ընդդիմության:


 Անբարոյականության մեջ մեղադրողը, ընդ որում ոչ թե անհատներին, այլ մթնոլորտը, ես էի:
Հիմա էս գրառումդ կոնկրետ ի՞նձ էր ուղված, Տրիբուն ձյա: 
Կարճատեսն ու անբարոյականը ե՞ս էի, Տրիբուն ձյա:
Որտև գիտե՞ս, ապեր, ՀԱԿ առաջնորդներն էդ խոսքերը չեն ասել:

----------


## davidus

> Ախր ձեր տրամաբանությամբ երեկ պիտի Նիկոլն անպայման պատգամավոր դառած լիներ, որ առաջընթաց տեսնեիք: Չէ, էդպես չի: *Անկասելի առաջ գնալու ցուցիչ է նաև նրա օգտին էս պայմաններում տրված 5000 ձայնը*, որից գիտես, դժգոհ եմ: Բայց դա պայքարի *անկասելիության ցուցիչ* ա, ամեն դեպքում:


Չուկ լավ էլի.... ախր տենց չի էլի..... ուր ա ստեղ ցուցանիշ.... 50 հազար ընտրողից ընդամենը 25 տոկոսն ա գնացել ընտրության, էն էլ Կենտրոնում, որտեղ ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրները անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են, քան քաղաքի մյուս թաղամասերում.... եթե ՀԱԿ-ը չի կարողանում իր էլեկտորատին ընտրության տանի, ապա սա համարել առաջընթաց, էն էլ անկասելի, ուղղակի չի կարելի..... մի անգամ էլ խայտառակ եղանք պրծանք, ուրիշ ոչինչ....

----------


## Chuk

Ու ընդհանրապես երբ եք թարգելու էն խասյաթը, որ երբ ասում են «Տանձ», չասեք «մանդարինը կառիչնըվի ա»:
Կա ընդամենը մի փաստ. Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը քաղբանտարկյալ է և ընտրություններին մասնակցելու որոշում է կայացրել: Դու կարող ես այդ որոշումը սխալ կամ ճիշտ համարել, բայց բարոյական մթնոլորտում մարդիկ իրենց հնարավորության սահմանում *պիտի* աջակցեն այդ կարգավիճակում գտնվող մարդու նախաձեռնությունը: 

Մնացածը ինչ էլ գրեք, սոսկ «արդարացումներ» են, այլ ոչ ուրիշ բան:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ լավ էլի.... ախր տենց չի էլի..... ուր ա ստեղ ցուցանիշ.... 50 հազար ընտրողից ընդամենը 25 տոկոսն ա գնացել ընտրության, էն էլ Կենտրոնում, որտեղ ՀԱԿ-ի շանսերը անհամեմատ ավելի ստվար է, քան քաղաքի մյուս թաղամասերում.... եթե ՀԱԿ-ը չի կարողանում իր էլեկտորատին ընտրության տանի, ապա սա համարել առաջընթաց, էն էլ անկասելի, ուղղակի չի կարելի..... մի անգամ էլ խայտառակ եղանք պրծանք, ուրիշ ոչինչ....


Իհարկե կարելի ա  :Smile: 
Որովհետև ցանկացած ուրիշ թիմ էդ անգամ 5000-ը պահել չէր կարողանա էն պայմաններում, ինչ պայմաններում հայտնվել ա ՀԱԿ-ը: Երբևէ որևէ ուժ Հայաստանում էնպես չի հալածվել ու ճնշվել, ինչպես ՀԱԿ-ը: Ու էդ պայմաններում առնվազն էսքանով մնացել ա: Սա չտեսնելը սոսկ կուրություն ա:

----------

Rammer (12.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, իսկ գուցե այս պահին էական չի, որ դու ու Գայլը հավատաք:
> Գուցե այս պահին իսկապես էական չի:
> Գուցե էական է, որ հավատաք էն պահին, երբ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը կլինի:
> 
> Ես բազմիցս եմ ասել. ընդամենը ինքնախաբեություն է չնկատելը, որ խայտառակ ճնշումների ներքո էս ուժը գոյատևել ու արմատավորվել է, շարունակելով պահել իր կուռ կորիզը, իր արմատները ձգելով երկրի տիրույթով: Էսքանն, իրականում, բավարար է հասկանալու համար: Բայց եթե սա էլ չի նկատվում, էլ ի՞նչ օրինակի մասին է խոսքը:
> 
> Ախր ձեր տրամաբանությամբ երեկ պիտի Նիկոլն անպայման պատգամավոր դառած լիներ, որ առաջընթաց տեսնեիք: Չէ, էդպես չի: Անկասելի առաջ գնալու ցուցիչ է նաև նրա օգտին էս պայմաններում տրված 5000 ձայնը, որից գիտես, դժգոհ եմ: Բայց դա պայքարի անկասելիության ցուցիչ ա, ամեն դեպքում:


Միգուցե և այդպես Չուկ ջան... Բայց իմ հասկանալով իշխանությունը թուլանում ա այնքանով, ինչքան շատ որ նրա դեմ ընդվզում են մարդիկ: Վերջիվերջո էդ իշխանությանը մենք ենք մեր ձեռքերով օգնում: Ինքն իրան չի կարող գոյատևել, ավերակաց ում պիտի թագավորեն?  :Smile:  Եթե պետք է ակտիվանանք ասենք մի 2-3 տարուց երբ կրկին կլինեն ընտրություններ, ապա վախենամ որ կրկնվելու է նույն սցենարը, ինչ վերջին ընտրություններում: Ճիշտն ասած առաջընթաց կտեսնեմ, եթե ասենք գոնե մի ժեկի պետ լինի ՀԱԿ-ից, կամ գոնե ոչ իշխանական... Ժեկ ասվածը քաջ գիտես թե ինչ դերա խաղում ընտրությունների ժամանակ... Առաջընթաց կտեսնեի, եթե ՀԱԿ-ի իշխանություններին շունչ քաշելու ժամանակ չտար, կրնկակոխ ամեն քայլին հետևեր, ամեն քայլին բերնին գար, նենց որ իշխանությունը ստիպված լիներ երբեմն մի երկու բան չանելու... կարևոր չի թե ինչ, եթե ճնշման տակ ասենք գոնե մի օր եթե Տիգրան Սարգսյանը ստիպված լինի թրաշվելու( :Jpit: ) դա կլինի արդեն ձեռբերում, համենայն դեպս դա կդիտարկեմ որպես առաջընթաց: Իսկ սենց 3-4 ամիսը մեկ վերլուծական կարդալը իշխանության մրգին չի: Ինչ վերաբերում ա կորիզին, ապա կիսաննջած պայմաններում դա կարող է քայքայվել: ՍԴՀԿ-ի դեպքը օրինակ: Նաև դրսից են օգնում քայքայմանը...

----------

davidus (12.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Եթե ամեն ինչ մտածվածի պես գնա, գարնանն ակտիվություն է սպասվելու  :Smile: 
Սա իհարկե չի նշանակոմ, որ եթե գարնանն ակտիվություն չեղավ, ուրեմն աշխարհը շուռ ա եկել, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ պարտվել ա  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Իհարկե կարելի ա 
> Որովհետև ցանկացած ուրիշ թիմ էդ անգամ 5000-ը *պահել* չէր կարողանա էն պայմաններում, ինչ պայմաններում հայտնվել ա ՀԱԿ-ը: Երբևէ որևէ ուժ Հայաստանում էնպես չի հալածվել ու ճնշվել, ինչպես ՀԱԿ-ը: Ու էդ պայմաններում առնվազն էսքանով մնացել ա: Սա չտեսնելը սոսկ կուրություն ա:


ըհը, շատ լավ ասեցիր.... պահել.... բայց արի ու համաձայնի, որ հալածել ու նեղել են ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվին.... բայց շարքային ընտրողներին, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրն են, (վերջիններս ավագանու ընտրությունների ժամանակ լուրջ թիվ էին կազմում) ոչ մի բան չէր խանգարի գնալ ընտրության ու քվեախցիկում անել այն, ինչ պետք է որ անեին.... էս դեպքում կարելի ա ասել ոչ թե ձայներ ՊԱՀԵԼ, այլ ԿՈՐՑԵՐԵԼ.... *եթե սխալ չեմ հիշում*, ավագանու ընտրությունների ժամանակ հենց կենտրոնում ՀԱԿ-ը շատ ձայներ հավաքեց.... ու այսօր էդ մարդիկ ուղղակի չգնացին ընտրության... ասեմ քեզ, դաժե ես եմ զարմացած, որ սենց եղավ....   ու փոխանակ ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունը համապատասխան հետևություններ անի, էլի "անկասելի առաջընթացներ ու անխուսափելի հաղթանակներ" ա արձանագրում??? էս ինքնախաբեություն ա..... 
Չուկ ջան, ՀԱԿ-ը լուրջ մտածելու տեղ ունի... սենց որ գնաց մյուս ընտրություններին կարող ա Հմայակից էլ քիչ ձայն հավաքի.... տենց չի կարելի... 
չափից շատ մարդիկ ջանք ու եռանդ չեն խնայել ՀԱԿ-ի կայացման գործում, ու էդ մարդկանց արածի նկատմամբ  սենց աննպատակ գործելաոճն ուղղակի անբարոյականություն ա

----------

ministr (12.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Նախ սխալմունք է կարծել, որ հասարակ ընտրողին բան չեն արել. բա քո կարծիքով ոստիկանական բացահայտ տեռորը, երիտասարդների ձերբակալությունները, ծեծ ու ջարդն ուրիշ ինչի համար էր, եթե ոչ վախացնելու այդ հասարակ ընտրողին: Այսուհանդերձ վախեցել են, հուսահատվել են, հիասթափվել են, հետ են քաշվել: ՀԱԿ-ն իր ուժերի չափով պահել է ՏՈԿՈՒՆ մարդկանց բանակ, իսկ մնացածը այսուհանդերձ կուլ են գնացել անբարոյական մթնոլորտին: Դրա մասին էլ խոսում էի:

----------

Kuk (12.01.2010), Rammer (12.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անբարոյականության մեջ մեղադրողը, ընդ որում ոչ թե անհատներին, այլ մթնոլորտը, ես էի:
> Հիմա էս գրառումդ կոնկրետ ի՞նձ էր ուղված, Տրիբուն ձյա: 
> Կարճատեսն ու անբարոյականը ե՞ս էի, Տրիբուն ձյա:
> Որտև գիտե՞ս, ապեր, ՀԱԿ առաջնորդներն էդ խոսքերը չեն ասել:


Զուր ես անձնավորում, հարգելիս: Հռետորական գնահատականներ են: Խոսքի քեզ էին ուղղված, խիստ ես վիրավորվել ապեր ? Քաղաքական քննարկումների մեջ ցանկացած գնահատակն իր մեջ անբարոյականության լուրջ տեսակարար կշիռ ունի միշտ էլ: Ես էնքան անբարոյական բան եմ ասել: Ու էլի ասելու եմ: Ճիշտն եմ ասում, դրա համար էլ անբարոյականության ա դուրս գալիս մեկ ու մեջ: 

Հիմա իմ հորոխպոր տղեն չի գնացել ընտրություններին, ինչի ես իրան անբարոյական ասում, որ չի գնացել ? 

Չուկ, վիրավորվելու տեղը, ավելի լավ ա ընդունի, որ խեղճ ժողովուրդը քցված ա բոլոր կողմերից, ու տունը նստելուց բացի, ուրիշ անելու բան չունի: Իրա ցավը տանեմ ես: Լավ ա անում, հասնում ա սաղին: Ու հաջորդ նախագահը դմբլդոխն ա լինելու, լավագույն դեպքում:

----------


## davidus

Չուկ, կարող ես մի օրինակ բերել, երբ ոստիկանը ՇԱՐՔԱՅԻՆ ընտրողին վախեցրել է զուտ նրա համար, որ վերջինս չգնա ընտրության???? էսօր բոլորն էլ հստակ գիտեն (բացի ՔեռուԵզանԳեղից եկածից), որ իրենք քվեախցիկում ազատ են, քվեախցիկում իրենց խանգարող ու ահաբեկող չկա..... իսկ այդ մարդկանց տանից հանելը արդեն թեկնածուների խնդիրն ա.....

----------


## Chuk

> Զուր ես անձնավորում, հարգելիս: Հռետորական գնահատականներ են: Խոսքի քեզ էին ուղղված, խիստ ես վիրավորվել ապեր ? Քաղաքական քննարկումների մեջ ցանկացած գնահատակն իր մեջ անբարոյականության լուրջ տեսակարար կշիռ ունի միշտ էլ: Ես էնքան անբարոյական բան եմ ասել: Ու էլի ասելու եմ: Ճիշտն եմ ասում, դրա համար էլ անբարոյականության ա դուրս գալիս մեկ ու մեջ: 
> 
> Հիմա իմ հորոխպոր տղեն չի գնացել ընտրություններին, ինչի ես իրան անբարոյական ասում, որ չի գնացել ? 
> 
> Չուկ, վիրավորվելու տեղը, ավելի լավ ա ընդունի, որ խեղճ ժողովուրդը քցված ա բոլոր կողմերից, ու տունը նստելուց բացի, ուրիշ անելու բան չունի: Իրա ցավը տանեմ ես: Լավ ա անում, հասնում ա սաղին: Ու հաջորդ նախագահը դմբլդոխն ա լինելու, լավագույն դեպքում:


Սկսենք նրանից, որ ես չեմ վիրավորվել, այլ ընդամենը ճշտում էի:
Վերջացնենք նրանից, որ ուշադիր կարդալու դեպքում կնկատեիր, որ ես քո հորողբոր տղային անբարոյական չեմ ասել: Մի քանի անգամ հատուկ նշեցի, որ խոսքս ոչ մի անձի չի կարող վերաբերվել. ամեն մեկն իր ընտրության տերն ա: Բայց էս ամեն ինչը ընդհանուր անբարոյական մթնոլորտ ա ստեղծում ու էդ անբարոյական մթնոլորտի արդյունք ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, կարող ես մի օրինակ բերել, երբ ոստիկանը ՇԱՐՔԱՅԻՆ ընտրողին վախեցրել է զուտ նրա համար, որ վերջինս չգնա ընտրության???? էսօր բոլորն էլ հստակ գիտեն (բացի ՔեռուԵզանԳեղից եկածից), որ իրենք քվեախցիկում ազատ են, քվեախցիկում իրենց խանգարող ու ահաբեկող չկա..... իսկ այդ մարդկանց տանից հանելը արդեն թեկնածուների խնդիրն ա.....


Ապեր, երեկ աչքիս առաջ մի հատ կին գալով ու տեսնելով, որ իրա ընտանիքի 6 անդամների տեղը քվեարկած ա, արագ փախավ, որ հանկարծ իրա հետ խնդիր չլինի: Ուրիշ ես քեզ ինչ ասեմ, եթե չես հետևում, թե երկրումդ ինչ  ա կատարվում, փաստորեն: ՈՐովհետև էս մեր երիտասարդ ակտիվիստներին հիմնականում հենց ժողովրդին վախացնելու համար են էդպես հալածում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ամեն ինչ մտածվածի պես գնա, գարնանն ակտիվություն է սպասվելու 
> Սա իհարկե չի նշանակոմ, որ եթե գարնանն ակտիվություն չեղավ, ուրեմն աշխարհը շուռ ա եկել, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ պարտվել ա


Չէ, չէ ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մի դեպքում չի պարվում, Չուկ ջան: Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքրում ա, թե ինչ չափանիշներով ենք գնահատում ՀԱԿ հաղթել կամ պարտվելը, կամ չհաղթել, բայց նաև չպարտվելը: Օբյեկտիվ չափանիշներով: Ասենք, կարելի ա ասել, քանի Լևոնը սաղ ա, ՀԱԿ-ը չի պարտվել: Բայց Լևոնի սաղ լինելը բնության օրենքներին ա ենթարկվում, ոչ թե քաղաքական պայքարի արդյունք ա: 

Ուզում ես սցենար, որի տակ ստորագրում եմ ?

Ուրեմն գարնանը ակտիվություն չի լնելու, լինելու ա ընդամենը դրամի արժեզրկում  :Jpit: )) 
Եթե ոչ մի արտաքին կատաստրոֆա չլինի, Սերոժը նամուսով նախագահելու ա մինչև 2013: 2010-ի վերջում կամ 2011-ի սկզբում Տիգրան Սարգսյանին հանելու են գործից, ու վարչապետ ա դառնալու Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը: ԱԺ նախագահ կդառնա Գալուստը: Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ: 2012-ին լինելու են հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունները, որտեղ տեղերը բաժանվելու են հետևյալ կերպ - ՀՀԿ 57%, ԲՀԿ 18%, ՀԱԿ 14%, մնացած մանր մունրները կկիսեն տակի մնացածը, ՕԵԿ ու Դաշնակներ: ՀԱԿ-ը մանդատներից չի հրաժարվելու, ու դա հայտարարվելու ա որպես քաղաքական պայքարի հերթական հանգրվան, ու սահմանդրական պայքարը տեղափոխվելու ա պառլամենտ: Էս շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի մոդելը չի աշխատելու միայն մեկ քիչ հավանակն զարգացման դեպքում - երբ մի կողմից նոր ավանդական հայրենասերները, դաշնակների գլխավորությամբ, միանան ԲՀԿ-ին, ու Ղարաբաղը մերն է ֆոնի վրա, սադիստը տրիումֆով վերադառնա:

----------

davidus (12.01.2010), Բիձա (12.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, չէ ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մի դեպքում չի պարվում, Չուկ ջան: Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքրում ա, թե ինչ չափանիշներով ենք գնահատում ՀԱԿ հաղթել կամ պարտվելը, կամ չհաղթել, բայց նաև չպարտվելը: Օբյեկտիվ չափանիշներով: Ասենք, կարելի ա ասել, քանի Լևոնը սաղ ա, ՀԱԿ-ը չի պարտվել: Բայց Լևոնի սաղ լինելը բնության օրենքներին ա ենթարկվում, ոչ թե քաղաքական պայքարի արդյունք ա: 
> 
> Ուզում ես սցենար, որի տակ ստորագրում եմ ?


Հիշեցի սցենարդ, որոշ ժամանակ հետո կանդրադառնանք (1-3 տարի անց):
ՀԱԿ հաղթանակի մասին ես չեմ խոսել, պարտության մասին կարող եմ խոսել. ՀԱԿ-ն էս փուլում պարտված ա:
Բայց ինչպես ցանկացած պայքար, էնպես էլ սրանում, ներկա փուլում պարտության առկայությունը չի հակասում հետագա հաղթանակներին: Հաղթանակների գրավականը էլի եմ կրկնում, կուռ կորիզն ա: Լևոնը... հա, ինքը շատ մեծ դեր ունի: Բայց չէ, իրանով չի պայմանավորված:

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր, երեկ աչքիս առաջ մի հատ կին գալով ու տեսնելով, որ իրա ընտանիքի 6 անդամների տեղը քվեարկած ա, արագ փախավ, որ հանկարծ իրա հետ խնդիր չլինի: *Ուրիշ ես քեզ ինչ ասեմ, եթե չես հետևում, թե երկրումդ ինչ  ա կատարվում, փաստորեն:* ՈՐովհետև էս մեր երիտասարդ ակտիվիստներին հիմնականում հենց ժողովրդին վախացնելու համար են էդպես հալածում:


 :Smile:   :Smile: 
ասածդ դեպքը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի տվածս հարցի հետ... էդ կնոջը ինչ-որ մեկը ահաբեկեց, ինչ-որ մեկը վախացրեց?? հատկապես ոստիկաններից??? գրածդ լրիվ վերը նշած ՔեռուԵզանԳեղի պատմությունն ա....

իսկ ակտիվիստներին հալածում են նրա համար, որպեսզի խոչընդոտներ ստեղծեն մարդկանց տեղեկացնելու գործում....  քարոզարշավին են խանգարում, ոչ թե վախացնում.... ես ավելի հակված եմ դրան.....

լավ ինչ որ է, գնացի քնելու.... բարի գիշեր...

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող. ես ձեր լոգիկան վաբշե չեմ հասկանում, ամենինչից խոսում եք, բայց ոչ մի լուծում չեք առաջարկում…
քաղաքական պրոցես ա, ինչպես միշտ ժողովրդական ալիքը հելնում իջնում ա,, ու սաղ տեղ ա տենց, մեծ ալիքը նստավ, հիմա ժողին ժամանակ ա պետք նոր ալիքի համար, 
իսկ ես միտինգներն էլ ուղղակի արվում են, մի փոքր զանգվածի հետ շփումը պահելու համար, բայց բոլորն էլ լավ գիտեն, հիմա ակտիվության պահ չի,, ժողովուրդը ինքն ա ցույց տալիս երբ ա պատրաստ այդ ակտիվության, երբ ցույց տա այդ ժամանակ էլ վճռական գործողությունները կսկսեն… 
իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա էն խոսակցություններին թե միտինգների վախտ պտի սնեց արվեր ընենց արվեր,,, հաստատ իմացեք, որ Լևոնը եթե տեսներ որ արդեն բռնությամբ իշխանափոխության պահը հասունացել ա, մի վայրկյան չէր մտածի, ինչ-ինչ, էտ մի բանում ինքը տոռմուզ չունի :Wink:  իսկ ժողովրդի մեծ քանակը բավարար չի,, առանց համապատասխան համակարգերի, ներքին զորքերի և այլն և այլնի գաղտնի աջակցության, դա էլ չասեմ ինչ ա :Smile: 
դրա համար Ամերիկա մի հայտնագործեք, ու երբ ասում եք թե ՀԱԿը եսի սենչ չի անում, ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ նշեք՝ ԻՆՉՆ է սխալ անում, և եթե դուք լինեիք լիդեր, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ կանեիք,
ես էլ գիտեմ որ ՀԱԿը պետք ա վճռական գործողությունների դիմի, բայց դրա համար պետք ա որոշակի բազա, իսկ քանի որ տեսնում եմ որոմ մարդկանց 90%ը ներկա դրությամբ կոպիտ ասած թքած ունի ամենինչի վրա իսկ ՀԱԿը չունի այդ մարդկանց ուղեղներին հասնելու միջոցներ (նախագահի ընտրությունները որոշակի հնարավորություններ ընձեռնում են), ես ուղղակի մնալով ՀԱԿի համակիր, փորձում եմ իմ ուժերի չափով մեծացնել նրանց բազան, ու իրավիճակի հասունցման պահին, համախոհի իրավունքներից օգտվելով, պահանջել ավելի վճռական գործողություններ.

----------

Chuk (12.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դրա համար Ամերիկա մի հայտնագործեք, ու երբ ասում եք թե ՀԱԿը եսի սենչ չի անում, ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ նշեք՝ ԻՆՉՆ է սխալ անում, և եթե դուք լինեիք լիդեր, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ կանեիք,
> .


Կոնկրետ նշում ենք: 
1. Ոչ մի դեպքում չի մասնակցում որևէ ընտրության, ոչ մի պատճառաբանությամբ, ներառյալ քաղբանտարկյալին օգնելը: Քաղբանտարկյալին օգնելը բարի գործ ա, բայց քաղաքական պայքարի նպատակ լինել չի կարող, դրա համար էլ մարդ չի գնում ընտրությունների:
2. Դադարում ա ամեն առիթվ հայտարարել, որ մեր պայքարը մենակ սահմանադրական պիտի լինի, ու ուրիշ ոչ մի բան, ու դրանով արդեն ստորացված ժողովրդին ավելի ստորացված վիճակի մեջ ա դնում: Մարդկանց մեծ մասը հասկանում են, որ սահմանադրականով ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու: Լավ ուրիշ տարբերակ չունենք, բայց գոնե չխաբենք, յանիմ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով բան ենք փոխելու: Ասում են, պարզ, ժողովուրդ, սահմանդրական ճանապարհով բան չի փոխվում, դու քո գլխի ճարը տես: 
3. Լիքը բիզնեսմենի կուտ են տալիս, լավ փող են դնում ու հետուստաընկերություններից մեկին էնքան փող են տալիս ու ռեսկի սարքում են ընդդիմադիր: Էտ տված փողը պիտի ավելի շատ լինի, քան հեռուստաընկերության պոտենցիալ կորցրածը հարկային տեռորի կամ փակվելու դեպքում: Գալան, որ պահում են, ավել փողով ուզածիդ կարելի ա ընդդիմադիր սարքել:
4.Լևոնը լեռան քարոզները թարգում ա, ու ակտիվ հեռուստատեսային գործունեություն ա սկսում, DVD-ների չաշխատող տարբերակի փոխարեն:
5. Լիքը փող են դնում ու արաբական եկրներից մեկում բացում են հեռուստաընկերություն, որը սպուտնիկով հեռարձակվում ա:

----------

davidus (12.01.2010), Elmo (12.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ռեալ չէր, Տրիբուն ձյա, մեեեենձ փողերի պահը  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռեալ չէր, Տրիբուն ձյա, մեեեենձ փողերի պահը


Փող չունինք, փամփուշտ ալ չունիք, ուրեմն հեղափոխություն չենք կարանալու անենք: Բա խի ենք մուտիտ անում ?

Գռզոն ունի: Թող օգտակար բաների համար օգտագործի: Մի հատ թող մի քանի չերևացող հարուստի ասեն, որ լիքը դիվիդենտներ են հետո ստանալու, տենամ չեն դնի փող ? Կամ Երջանիկ Աբգարյանը չունի, ակմ Սմբատ Այվազյանը: Արա, էնքաաաաան փող ունի, լուրջ, որ ուզենա BBC-ն կառնի: Քձիբ են, ու ուզում են մուֆթա դեպուտատ դառնան: Էն որ գրել էի է մի քիչ կոպիտի պոտնեցիալ ծախուների մասին, ու հետո չուզեցա շարունակել, հիմա ավելացնում եմ - ՀԱԿ միակ ու անփոխարինելի ընդդիմություն լինելու վարձատրությունը լինելու ա ԱԺ-ում տեղերը 2012-ին, ու լիքը մարդ ՀԱԿ-ում իրան լրիվ բավարարված ա զգալու:

----------

davidus (12.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Փող չունինք, փամփուշտ ալ չունիք, ուրեմն հեղափոխություն չենք կարանալու անենք: Բա խի ենք մուտիտ անում ?


Փող չունենք, դրա համար էլ սենց դանդաղ ենք անում  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալ չէր, Տրիբուն ձյա, մեեեենձ փողերի պահը


Բա չէին ասու՞մ, որ Ա1 ը պտի եթեր մտնի ու կաբելային հեռուստատեսությամբ կարանք ինֆորմացիա ստանանք:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա չէին ասու՞մ, որ Ա1 ը պտի եթեր մտնի ու կաբելային հեռուստատեսությամբ կարանք ինֆորմացիա ստանանք:


Նորից եմ խնդրում, երբ ասում եմ «Տանձ», մի ասեք «Մանդարինը կառիչնըվի ա»:
Հա, ասում են:
Մեկը մյուսի հետ աղերս չունի:
Կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն ստեղծելու էին ավագանիում հաղթելու դեպքում, Երևանի բյուջեից:
Ա1+ը մտնելու է «իրավական» խոչընդոտները հաղթահարելուց հետո. կոնկրետ էդ դեպքը նախ մեծ գումարների հետ չի կապված, հետո կոնկրետ ՍՊԸ-ի, այլ ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի խնդիր է:

----------


## Gayl

> Նորից եմ խնդրում, երբ ասում եմ «Տանձ», մի ասեք «Մանդարինը կառիչնըվի ա»:
> Հա, ասում են:
> Մեկը մյուսի հետ աղերս չունի:
> Կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն ստեղծելու էին ավագանիում հաղթելու դեպքում, Երևանի բյուջեից:
> Ա1+ը մտնելու է «իրավական» խոչընդոտները հաղթահարելուց հետո. կոնկրետ էդ դեպքը նախ մեծ գումարների հետ չի կապված, հետո կոնկրետ ՍՊԸ-ի, այլ ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի խնդիր է:


Վայ ճիշտ ա մոռացել էի :LOL:  Քրքորյանիս ջանը սաղ լինի, մի բան կանի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժող. ես ձեր լոգիկան վաբշե չեմ հասկանում, ամենինչից խոսում եք, բայց ոչ մի լուծում չեք առաջարկում…
> քաղաքական պրոցես ա, ինչպես միշտ ժողովրդական ալիքը հելնում իջնում ա,, ու սաղ տեղ ա տենց, մեծ ալիքը նստավ, հիմա ժողին ժամանակ ա պետք նոր ալիքի համար, 
> իսկ ես միտինգներն էլ ուղղակի արվում են, մի փոքր զանգվածի հետ շփումը պահելու համար, բայց բոլորն էլ լավ գիտեն, հիմա ակտիվության պահ չի,, ժողովուրդը ինքն ա ցույց տալիս երբ ա պատրաստ այդ ակտիվության, երբ ցույց տա այդ ժամանակ էլ վճռական գործողությունները կսկսեն… 
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա էն խոսակցություններին թե միտինգների վախտ պտի սնեց արվեր ընենց արվեր,,, հաստատ իմացեք, որ Լևոնը եթե տեսներ որ արդեն բռնությամբ իշխանափոխության պահը հասունացել ա, մի վայրկյան չէր մտածի, ինչ-ինչ, էտ մի բանում ինքը տոռմուզ չունի իսկ ժողովրդի մեծ քանակը բավարար չի,, առանց համապատասխան համակարգերի, ներքին զորքերի և այլն և այլնի գաղտնի աջակցության, դա էլ չասեմ ինչ ա
> դրա համար Ամերիկա մի հայտնագործեք, ու երբ ասում եք թե ՀԱԿը եսի սենչ չի անում, ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ նշեք՝ ԻՆՉՆ է սխալ անում, և եթե դուք լինեիք լիդեր, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ կանեիք,
> ես էլ գիտեմ որ ՀԱԿը պետք ա *վճռական* գործողությունների դիմի, բայց դրա համար պետք ա որոշակի բազա, իսկ քանի որ տեսնում եմ որոմ մարդկանց 90%ը ներկա դրությամբ կոպիտ ասած թքած ունի ամենինչի վրա իսկ ՀԱԿը չունի այդ մարդկանց ուղեղներին հասնելու միջոցներ (նախագահի ընտրությունները որոշակի հնարավորություններ ընձեռնում են), ես ուղղակի մնալով ՀԱԿի համակիր, փորձում եմ իմ ուժերի չափով մեծացնել նրանց բազան, ու իրավիճակի հասունցման պահին, *համախոհի իրավունքներից օգտվելով, պահանջել* ավելի վճռական գործողություններ.


Համախոհը իրավունքներ չունի- համախոհը մաքսիմում դամ պահող է:  :Ok: 
Առհասարակ իրավունք ասածը Հայաստանի դեպքում   դաժե հավին  հայտնի  կատեգորիա է: Ով է իրավունքի շրջանակներում որևէ բան անում՞:
Էդ որ իրավունքի շրջանակում են ծեծողները ծեծում ու ծեծվողները ծեծվում՞: Ըտենց իրավունք աշխարհում էլ չկա- Նույնիսկ նորմալ պառլամենտներում  իրար ծեծում են, որովհետեև գալիս է պահը, որ հարցը մենակ քֆուրով, սիլա-քացով ու  կրակելով  է որոշվում:  Իսկ մեզ մոտ դեռ պառլամենտ չմտած, ընդիմությունը էդ  արսենալի անունը դրել է յախք,  քցել է զիբիլի հոտած յաշիկ ու առանց ժամացույց գեղական շաշկի է խաղում:  
 Իշխանական դուխովները ծեծում են, ընդիմադիր դուխովներին էլ վերևից հրամայում են ծեծվել-ատվետ չտալ: Մեղք չեն էդ տղեքը՞ Վաղը ոնց են նայելու հենց իրենց զավակների աչքերին որպես տղամարդ՞: 
Ինչ "վճռականի" կամ  իրավիճակի հասունացման" մասին է խոսքը: Վիճակն արդեն  վաղուց փալասային ու թթված -քացախ է դարձած: 
Թարգեք  :Ok:

----------

davidus (12.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Թարգեք


 Բիձա էս գիշերվա հազարին բա խի ես արթուն մնացե՞լ:Ես էլ գիտեմ ստեղ մենակ եմ :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Իշխանական դուխովները ծեծում են, ընդիմադիր դուխովներին էլ վերևից հրամայում են ծեծվել-ատվետ չտալ: Մեղք չեն էդ տղեքը՞ Վաղը ոնց են նայելու հենց իրենց զավակների աչքերին որպես տղամարդ՞:


մի հատ լավ գիրք կար ՝ "Յո Յերթաս", որտեղ շատ մանրամասն նկարագրվում էր, թե ոնց էին քրիստոնյաները "ծեծ" ուտում, այրվում կրակների մեջ, խժռվում գել ու գազանների կողմից և այլն, ինչա ավելի չկատաղացնեն Ներոնին ու իրա ոհմակին: ՈՒ հետաքիրքիրը էն էր, որ ինչքան ավելի խելոք էին կոտորվում քրիստոնյաները, էնաքան ավելի էին կատաղում ներոնականները ու ավելի ուժգին էին կոտորում:
շատ նման է Հայաստանի իրավիճակին: ինչքան ավելի են գլուխները կախում, էնքան   ավելի են հաբռգում շները

----------

davidus (12.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> մի հատ լավ գիրք կար ՝ "Յո Յերթաս", որտեղ շատ մանրամասն նկարագրվում էր, թե ոնց էին քրիստոնյաները "ծեծ" ուտում, այրվում կրակների մեջ, խժռվում գել ու գազանների կողմից և այլն, ինչա ավելի չկատաղացնեն Ներոնին ու իրա ոհմակին: ՈՒ հետաքիրքիրը էն էր, որ ինչքան ավելի խելոք էին կոտորվում քրիստոնյաները, էնաքան ավելի էին կատաղում ներոնականները ու ավելի ուժգին էին կոտորում:
> շատ նման է Հայաստանի իրավիճակին: ինչքան ավելի են գլուխները կախում, էնքան   ավելի են հաբռգում շները


Բարեկամս գերմանացիներին գերի էր ընկել,  ազատագրվելուց հետո էլ մինչև 53 թիվը, Սիբիրում էր:
Զոնի ասացվածքներից միշտ կրկնում էր մեկը, որը տպավորվել է:- ասում էր уши повесишь, мозги заклюют.
Հավանոցի օրենքն է: -Եթե հավերից մեկը թուլություն ցուցաբերեց ու կտցեցին, գլուխը ծակեցին, ապա   էդ հարիֆի  ապրելը մեծ հարցականի տակ է: Հավաբնի բոլոր հավերը իրենց պարտքն են համարում դրա կողքով անցնելիս հենց գլխի վերքը նորից կտցեն մինչև սատկացնեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե ամեն ինչ մտածվածի պես գնա, գարնանն ակտիվություն է սպասվելու 
> Սա իհարկե չի նշանակոմ, որ եթե գարնանն ակտիվություն չեղավ, ուրեմն աշխարհը շուռ ա եկել, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ պարտվել ա


Չուկ, առաջարկում եմ սահմանել ՀԱԿ–ի դոկտրինը, որ առհասարակ հիմար հարցերից ազատվենք։
Մոտավորապես սենց.

Ա. ՀԱԿ–ը եղել է, կա և կլինի միակ ընդդիմությունը։
Բ. ՀԱԿ–ը չի պարտվել և չի պարտվելու։ 
Գ. Հաղթել ենք։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։
Դ. Այս պայքարի ոգին անկոտրում է։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։
Ե. Շուտով պայքարը նոր թափ է հավաքելու։ Եթե այս գարնանը չեղավ, անպայմանորեն կլինի աշնանը։ Եթե Այս տարի չեղավ, անպայմանորեն կլինի հաջորդ տարի, կամ են մյուս տարի անկասկած։ Եթե առաջիկա տարիներին չեղավ, վաղ թե ուշ կլինի։ 
Զ. Հաղթելու ենք։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։

----------

davidus (12.01.2010), Elmo (12.01.2010), Nareco (12.01.2010), Աբելյան (12.01.2010), Բիձա (12.01.2010), Տրիբուն (12.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Չուկ, առաջարկում եմ սահմանել ՀԱԿ–ի դոկտրինը, որ առհասարակ հիմար հարցերից ազատվենք։
> Մոտավորապես սենց.
> 
> Ա. ՀԱԿ–ը եղել է, կա և կլինի միակ ընդդիմությունը։
> Բ. ՀԱԿ–ը չի պարտվել և չի պարտվելու։ 
> Գ. Հաղթել ենք։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։
> Դ. Այս պայքարի ոգին անկոտրում է։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։
> Ե. Շուտով պայքարը նոր թափ է հավաքելու։ Եթե այս գարնանը չեղավ, անպայմանորեն կլինի աշնանը։ Եթե Այս տարի չեղավ, անպայմանորեն կլինի հաջորդ տարի, կամ են մյուս տարի անկասկած։ Եթե առաջիկա տարիներին չեղավ, վաղ թե ուշ կլինի։ 
> Զ. Հաղթելու ենք։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։


Կարծես այս թեմայում այլևս քննարկելու բան չկա, քանի որ ոչ մեկ մի միլիգրամ անգամ իր կարծիքը չի փոխում, բայց...
Վիշապ ջան երևի հակառկն էիր ուզում գրել որ ՀԱԿ-ը այլևս սպառվել է, մարել է, վերացել է, կարելի է ասել արդեն տեսիլք է, Լևոնը...մի խոսքով  ինչ ածական ուզում եք դնենք: Հա տղերք ջան համոզել եք տենց էլ կա: Ընդիմությունը մեռել ա էլ չկա: Մնացածը ինչ լինում ա թող լինի...

Հ.Գ. Առաջ Հայաստան:

----------

Kuk (12.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարծես այս թեմայում այլևս քննարկելու բան չկա, քանի որ ոչ մեկ մի միլիգրամ անգամ իր կարծիքը չի փոխում, բայց...
> Վիշապ ջան երևի հակառկն էիր ուզում գրել որ ՀԱԿ-ը այլևս սպառվել է, մարել է, վերացել է, կարելի է ասել արդեն տեսիլք է, Լևոնը...մի խոսքով  ինչ ածական ուզում եք դնենք: Հա տղերք ջան համոզել եք տենց էլ կա: Ընդիմությունը մեռել ա էլ չկա: Մնացածը ինչ լինում ա թող լինի...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Առաջ Հայաստան:


Rammer ջան մեր ընդդիմությունը հիմա նման է Ռուսաստան խոպան գնացած ու չվերադարձած ամուսնու։ Երկու տարբերակ կա. 1. Սպասել, մինչև վերադառնա (ընդդիմությունը հիմա սպասելուց բացի այլ բան չի էլ առաջարկում), 2. Թազա մարդ ճարել։ Առաջինի միակ առավելությունը մնացել է բարոյական հաղթանակը հավատարմության տեսքով, հետո չգիտես, կվերադառնա, չի վերադառնա, երբ կվերադառնա… Երկրորդ դեպքին անցնելու համար շատ ու շատ հավատարիմ ու բարոյական կանայք ուզում են տեսնել ամուսնու մահվան վկայականը։ Ջո՞կ :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան մեր ընդդիմությունը հիմա նման է Ռուսաստան խոպան գնացած ու չվերադարձած ամուսնու։ Երկու տարբերակ կա. 1. Սպասել, մինչև վերադառնա (ընդդիմությունը հիմա սպասելուց բացի այլ բան չի էլ առաջարկում), 2. Թազա մարդ ճարել։ Առաջինի միակ առավելությունը մնացել է բարոյական հաղթանակը հավատարմության տեսքով, հետո չգիտես, կվերադառնա, չի վերադառնա, երբ կվերադառնա, որ վերադարձավ իմպոտենտ կլինի, չի լինի… Երկրորդ դեպքի ակնհայտ առավելությունը նաղդ սեքսն ա հենց որ ճարեցիր։ Երկրորդ դեպքին անցնելու համար շատ ու շատ հավատարիմ ու բարոյական կանայք ուզում են տեսնել ամուսնու մահվան վկայականը։ Ջո՞կ


Իսկ եթե այդ հավատարիմ կանայք աչքերը լայն բացեն կտեսնեն որ իրենց ամուսինը տանն ա, բայց էս պահին շատ ավելի կաևոր գործա անում, ասենք տան էլեկտրական լարերն  փոխում: Բայց քանի որ կանայք էլեկտրականությունից բան չեն հասկանում ու էտ լարերն էլ պատերի մեջով ա անցնում չեն երևում, անբավարաված սկսել են թունավոր սունկ հավաքել, մահվան վկայականի համար...

----------

Sagittarius (12.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, առաջարկում եմ սահմանել ՀԱԿ–ի դոկտրինը, որ առհասարակ հիմար հարցերից ազատվենք։
> Մոտավորապես սենց.
> 
> Ա. ՀԱԿ–ը եղել է, կա և կլինի միակ ընդդիմությունը։
> Բ. ՀԱԿ–ը չի պարտվել և չի պարտվելու։ 
> Գ. Հաղթել ենք։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։
> Դ. Այս պայքարի ոգին անկոտրում է։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։
> Ե. Շուտով պայքարը նոր թափ է հավաքելու։ Եթե այս գարնանը չեղավ, անպայմանորեն կլինի աշնանը։ Եթե Այս տարի չեղավ, անպայմանորեն կլինի հաջորդ տարի, կամ են մյուս տարի անկասկած։ Եթե առաջիկա տարիներին չեղավ, վաղ թե ուշ կլինի։ 
> Զ. Հաղթելու ենք։ Կասկածողները սադրիչներ են։




Ա) ՀԱԿ-ը մշտապես տվել է հնարավորություն այլ ուժերին ինքնադրսևորվելու, դրա համար ստեղծելով բոլոր նպաստավոր պայմանները,
Բ) ՀԱԿ-ը ներկայիս փուլում պարտված է, բայց կարողացել է կանգուն մնալ իր դիրքերում ու շարունակել պայքարը,
Գ) Մենք բազում դրական քայլեր ենք արձանագրել, ի թիվս հետ քայլերի:
Դ) Այո՛, այս պայքարում կա մի կորիզ, որն իրեն գոնե մինչև հիմա դրսևորել է անկոտրում: Եթե մինչև վերջ այդպես չլինի, շատ վատ է ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի, այլ երկրի համար: Այնպես որ հուսով եմ, որ այդ ոգին այդ կորիզը չի կորցնի: Սադրիչների մասին հեգնական հատվածին չեմ արձագանքում:
Ե) Ցավոք իսկապես բազում անգամներ ՀԱԿ-ը խոստացել է թեժացում ու չի եղել: Այս կոնտեքստում հեգնանքդ հասկանալի է, ինչքան էլ որ ես այն համարում եմ թույլ մարդու խոսք: Ամեն անգամ այդ ակտիվությունը չլինելու համար եղել են թե՛ օբյեկտիվ, թե՛ սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ: ՀԱԿ-ը ունի կարևորագույն խնդիր, շարունակել մնալ ոտքի վրա, ձեռքը պահել իրադարձությունների զարկերակին ու անհրաժեշտ պահին կարողանալ ապահովել ակտիվությունը: Ըստ որոշ վերլուծությունների նման ակտիվության հավանականության կա գարնանը ու այո՛, կարող է լինել ակտիվություն, բայց եթե չլինի, ընդամենը քո հեգնական տոնն է ավելանալու, անիմաստ խոսակցություններն են տարբեր տեղեր շատանալու, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը, հուսով եմ, շարունակելու է իր գործը:
Զ) Հաղթելու ենք: Համենայն դեպս մեր պայքարի ուղին դա է, մեր նպատակը դա է, մեր տրամադրվածությունը դա է: Մեր կարգախոսը հենց դա է: Իհարկե հնարավոր է, որ չհաղթենք, բայց գնում ենք հաղթելու վճռականությամբ: Եթե չենք հաղթի, վատ կլինի ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի, այլ բոլորիս համար, եթե պարտվենք, հաղթելու փոխարեն, ողբալի կլինի երկրի վիճակը: Եթե իհարկե այլ ուժեր չգան ու հաղթեն, ինչը, իրականում, էլի մեր հաղթանակը կլինի: Որովհետև խնդիրը ՀԱԿ-ը չի, այլ երկիրը նորմալ վիճակի բերելը: Ով ուզում է, թող լինի բերողը, մեկը ես նրա հետ եմ լինելու: Իսկ սադրիչի մասին անիմաստ հատվածին արձագանքելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Sagittarius (12.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ա) ՀԱԿ-ը մ*շտապես տվել է հնարավորություն այլ ուժերին ինքնադրսևորվելու,* դրա համար ստեղծելով բոլոր նպաստավոր պայմանները,
> Բ) ՀԱԿ-ը ներկայիս փուլում *պարտված է, բայց կարողացել է կանգուն մնալ իր դիրքերում ու շարունակել պայքարը,*
> Գ) Մենք բազում դրական քայլեր ենք արձանագրել, ի թիվս հետ քայլերի:
> Դ) Այո՛, այս պայքարում *կա մի կորիզ, որն* իրեն գոնե մինչև հիմա դրսևորել է անկոտրում: *Եթե մինչև վերջ այդպես չլինի, շատ վատ է ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի, այլ երկրի համար:* Այնպես որ հուսով եմ, որ այդ ոգին այդ կորիզը չի կորցնի: Սադրիչների մասին հեգնական հատվածին չեմ արձագանքում:
> Ե) Ցավոք իսկապես բազում անգամներ ՀԱԿ-ը խոստացել է թեժացում ու չի եղել: Այս կոնտեքստում հեգնանքդ հասկանալի է, ինչքան էլ որ ես այն համարում եմ թույլ մարդու խոսք: Ամեն անգամ այդ ակտիվությունը չլինելու համար եղել են թե՛ օբյեկտիվ, թե՛ սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ: ՀԱԿ-ը ունի կարևորագույն խնդիր, շարունակել մնալ ոտքի վրա, ձեռքը պահել իրադարձությունների զարկերակին ու անհրաժեշտ պահին կարողանալ ապահովել ակտիվությունը: Ըստ որոշ վերլուծությունների նման ակտիվության հավանականության կա գարնանը ու այո՛, կարող է լինել ակտիվություն, բայց եթե չլինի, ընդամենը քո հեգնական տոնն է ավելանալու, անիմաստ խոսակցություններն են տարբեր տեղեր շատանալու, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը, հուսով եմ, շարունակելու է իր գործը:
> Զ) Հաղթելու ենք: Համենայն դեպս մեր պայքարի ուղին դա է, մեր նպատակը դա է, մեր տրամադրվածությունը դա է: Մեր կարգախոսը հենց դա է: Իհարկե հնարավոր է, որ չհաղթենք, բայց գնում ենք հաղթելու վճռականությամբ: *Եթե չենք հաղթի, վատ կլինի ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի, այլ բոլորիս համար, եթե պարտվենք, հաղթելու փոխարեն, ողբալի կլինի երկրի վիճակը:* Եթե իհարկե այլ ուժեր չգան ու հաղթեն, ինչը, իրականում, էլի մեր հաղթանակը կլինի: Որովհետև խնդիրը ՀԱԿ-ը չի, այլ երկիրը նորմալ վիճակի բերելը: Ով ուզում է, թող լինի բերողը, մեկը ես նրա հետ եմ լինելու: Իսկ սադրիչի մասին անիմաստ հատվածին արձագանքելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:


Նվիրվածությունը գովելի հատկություն է: Բայց հարցը  նաև հասարակության, հանդեպ ՀԱԿ-ը եղած հավատի ու նվիրվածության ռեսուրսի մասին է: 
Անցած ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ մեծ վիհ է առաջացել հասարակության ու ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստների նվիրվածությունների միջև: Մարդիկ հույս չեն կապում այլևս ՀԱԿ-ի հետ, բայց իհարկե նաև մնացել է կորիզ, որը շարունակում է լոկալ պայքարը: Շուտով այն էլ կմարի ու ՀԱԿ-ի գաղափարախոսությամբ շարժումը կվերջանա:
Մենք ցավով ենք սա քննարկում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ,  այդպիսին է դեգեներեցիայի  տրամաբանությունը: Այսօրվա նորություն չի սա -Ավետարանական ճշմարտություն է:
 Միայն մի սկզբունքային հարց էր մնացել,  որը ՀԱԿ-ը կարող էր անել, որպեսզի դաշտը նոր խաղացող մտներ- Հայտարարեր, որ իր *տեխնոլոգիաները* պարտվեցին, և իրենք կողջունեն ցանկացած նոր ուժի, որը հրապարակ կմտնի իր նոր տեխնոլոգիաներով, առանց Հայաստանի պայմաններում իրեն սպառած ու վարկաբեկած սահմանադրական նորմերի դոգմատի: 
Այ սա կլիներ իսկապես պատասխանատու վերաբերմունք հանդեպ երկիրը, պետությունը, ազգը: Բայց Չուկ ջան քո դիրքորոշումները արդեն 100 անգամ ապացուցել են որ դա չի լինելու: 
Դե ինչ, դա էլ է ելք:-անփառունակ ելք:
Մի գուցե կամաց-կամաց այս ատոմացված հասարակության մեջ, մի ուրիշն էլ թաց ու չոր ջոկելով, ոչ թե կտա սահմանը կանցնի ընտանիքով, այլ   կվալտը կիջեցնի իրեն էդ վիճակի հասցնողի  գլխին ու իր հարցերը կլուծի, մյուսը կհասկանա որ իր սոված լինելու պատճառը այնինչ չաղլիկն է, նրան  կմորթի,  ձմեռվա սուջուխ- բաստուրմա կսարքի, կուտի: Այդպես կհասնենք մարդակերության հատակը ու  մի գուցե հատակից հրվելով կբարցանանք ջրի երես:
Ու բացի դա էլ, Չուկ ջան, մի որոշ ժամանակ անց չզարմանաս, եթե  ՀԱԿ-ի համար էլ մի լավ էպիտետ գտնված լինի, ինչպես ախք, իդիոտ, դհոլ կամ մյուսների դեպքում է գտնվել: 
Ժամանակները, մարդիկ ու վերաբերմունքնեը փոփոխվող սուբստանց են, գետի ջրի պես: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Բիձա, ամբողջովին անդրադառնալու ժամանակ չունեմ, դրա համար հակիրճ կլինեմ: Ներկա պայմաններում, այն ընթացքը, ինչ-որ կա, ուղղակի անհնար էր, որ ՈՂՋ ժողովուրդը հիմա լիներ ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին: Բայց բոլոր ընտրությունները ու այլ ցուցիչներ ցույց են տալիս, որ ժողովորդի առնվազն 5-10%-ը ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին է, վստահում է: Իսկ դա ուղղակի հրաշալի ցուցիչ է: Դա մի թիվ է, որ երբ թեժացման պահը գա, մնացածին էլ կարող է թեժացնել:

----------


## Kuk

> *Բողոքարկել է «լավ եւ նորմալ» ընտրությունները*
> 
> 
> 
> Երեւանի 10-րդ ընտրատարածքի 12 ընտրրատեղամասերի արդյունքները վիճարկող դիմումներից այսօր բավարվեց երեքը. վերահաշվարկ իրականացվեց 10/30, 10/07 եւ 10/14 ընտրատեղամասերում: Ի դեպ, վերջինում «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցության անդամ, պատգամավորության թեկնածու Արա Սիմոնյանը պարտվել էր:
> 
> Ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովը (ԸԸՀ) այսօր հենց սկզբում քննեց «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի խմբագիր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանց ներկայացրած 2 դիմումը թիվ 10/30 եւ 10/07 ընտրատեղամասերի վերաբերյալ: Թիվ 10/07-ի վերահաշվարկի ժամանակ վիճաբանություն տեղի ունեցավ ընտրատեղամասի նախագահ Կարինե Նալբանդյանի եւ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ Սամվել Աբրահամյանի միջեւ:
> 
> Անվավեր քվեաթերթիկներից Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի օգտին ավելացվեց 1 ձայն, իսկ Արա Սիմոնյանի ձայներից անվավեր ճանաչվեց 3-ը: Տիկին Նալբանդյանը պնդում էր, որ ընտրատեղամասում քվեարկության են դրել այդ քվեաթերթիկները եւ վավեր ճանաչել:
> ...





Քիչ են կեղծել, բողոքարկել էին, որ վերահաշվարկ լիներ, միքիչ էլ կեղծեին, հավեսները հանեին:

----------


## Kuk

> *«Ոստիկաններն էին խուժանի կողքին»*
> 
> 
> «Հունվարի 10-ին թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում մեծամասնական ընտրակարգով տեղի ունեցած ընտրությունը ընտրության քողի տակ իրականացված մանդատագողություն էր»,-այս կարծիքին է ԿԸՀ անդամ Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը:
> 
> Նա այսօր պատմեց այն բոլոր կեղծարարությունների մասին, որոնց անձամբ ականատես է եղել թիվ 10/19 եվ 10/15 ընտրական տեղամասերում: Ըստ նրա` պատգամավորության թեկնածու Արա Սիմոնյանի աջակիցները գործադրել են ընտրակեղծիքների տարբեր հնարքներ:
> 
> «Այն, որ ընտրացուցակները տարան` նկատեցինք, բայց ինչպես 200 քվեաթերթիկ հայտնվեց արկղի մեջ, դա չենք կարողանում հիշել: Այն դեպքում, երբ 10-15 դիտորդ, վստահված անձիք, լրագրողներ կանգնած էին այդտեղ: Բացի այդ կարծում եմ, որ այն որ հանձնաժողովի նախագահը իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում մեկ ու կես ժամ փակել տեղամասի դռները, վեր է ամեն ինչից: Ըստ իս, նրան պետք է ենթարկել քրեական պատասխանատվության»,-ասաց Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը:
> 
> ...


...

----------


## Chuk

> Ա1+
> 
> Քիչ են կեղծել, բողոքարկել էին, որ վերահաշվարկ լիներ, միքիչ էլ կեղծեին, հավեսները հանեին:


Ոչ, Արթ ջան, բողոքարկել են, որպեսզի ՀԱԿ-ի բողոքներին հերթ չհասնի  :Wink:

----------

Ahik (13.01.2010), Kuk (12.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ա) ՀԱԿ-ը մշտապես տվել է հնարավորություն այլ ուժերին ինքնադրսևորվելու, դրա համար ստեղծելով բոլոր նպաստավոր պայմանները,
> Բ) ՀԱԿ-ը ներկայիս փուլում պարտված է, բայց կարողացել է կանգուն մնալ իր դիրքերում ու շարունակել պայքարը,
> Գ) Մենք բազում դրական քայլեր ենք արձանագրել, ի թիվս հետ քայլերի:
> Դ) Այո՛, այս պայքարում կա մի կորիզ, որն իրեն գոնե մինչև հիմա դրսևորել է անկոտրում: Եթե մինչև վերջ այդպես չլինի, շատ վատ է ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի, այլ երկրի համար: Այնպես որ հուսով եմ, որ այդ ոգին այդ կորիզը չի կորցնի: Սադրիչների մասին հեգնական հատվածին չեմ արձագանքում:
> Ե) Ցավոք իսկապես բազում անգամներ ՀԱԿ-ը խոստացել է թեժացում ու չի եղել: Այս կոնտեքստում հեգնանքդ հասկանալի է, ինչքան էլ որ ես այն համարում եմ թույլ մարդու խոսք: Ամեն անգամ այդ ակտիվությունը չլինելու համար եղել են թե՛ օբյեկտիվ, թե՛ սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ: ՀԱԿ-ը ունի կարևորագույն խնդիր, շարունակել մնալ ոտքի վրա, ձեռքը պահել իրադարձությունների զարկերակին ու անհրաժեշտ պահին կարողանալ ապահովել ակտիվությունը: Ըստ որոշ վերլուծությունների նման ակտիվության հավանականության կա գարնանը ու այո՛, կարող է լինել ակտիվություն, բայց եթե չլինի, ընդամենը քո հեգնական տոնն է ավելանալու, անիմաստ խոսակցություններն են տարբեր տեղեր շատանալու, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը, հուսով եմ, շարունակելու է իր գործը:
> Զ) Հաղթելու ենք: Համենայն դեպս մեր պայքարի ուղին դա է, մեր նպատակը դա է, մեր տրամադրվածությունը դա է: Մեր կարգախոսը հենց դա է: Իհարկե հնարավոր է, որ չհաղթենք, բայց գնում ենք հաղթելու վճռականությամբ: Եթե չենք հաղթի, վատ կլինի ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի, այլ բոլորիս համար, եթե պարտվենք, հաղթելու փոխարեն, ողբալի կլինի երկրի վիճակը: Եթե իհարկե այլ ուժեր չգան ու հաղթեն, ինչը, իրականում, էլի մեր հաղթանակը կլինի: Որովհետև խնդիրը ՀԱԿ-ը չի, այլ երկիրը նորմալ վիճակի բերելը: Ով ուզում է, թող լինի բերողը, մեկը ես նրա հետ եմ լինելու: Իսկ սադրիչի մասին անիմաստ հատվածին արձագանքելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:


Չուկ, արի վերամբարձ խոսքեր չասենք, չլղոզենք իրավիճակը ու հստակեցնենք թեման։ Կան քաղաքական ուժեր, և կա ժողովուրդ։ Ժողովուրդը քաղաքական սուբյեկտ չի, ժողովուրդն ինքը քաղաքականության օբյեկտ է։ Ժողովդրին ուղղորդում են քաղաքական ուժերը որոնք կարող են լինել իշխանություն, և կարող են լինել ընդդիմություն։ Հիմա կոնկրետ այն քաղաքական ուժը, որն հռչակված է որպես ընդդիմություն, ժողովդրին ուղղորդելու հարցում ձախողվել է, որովհետև ժողովուրդը չի կատարել նրա առաջարկությունը, այն է՝ հնարավորինս ակտիվ մասնակցել ընտրություններին։ Եվ սա առաջին անգամը չի։ Սա ուղղակիորեն, պարզապես նշանակում է, ժողովուրդը հավատ չունի սույն քաղաքական ուժի նկատմամբ։ Այսինքն սույն քաղաքական ուժը որպես քաղաքական սուբյեկտ դադարում է գոյություն ունենալուց, մնացածը լոլոներ են։
Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ի նկատմամբ հավատի անկման պատճառները կրկին շատ պարզ պատճառներ են, դրանք են՝ սուտը և դեմագոգիան։ Օրինակնե՞ր, խնդրեմ, թարմ օրինակ՝




> ՀԱԿ-Ը ՉԻ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑԵԼ ՆԻԿՈԼԻ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻՆ
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ընտրական շտաբի պետ Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանը հունվարի 12-ին հանդիպելով լրագրողների հետ, հայտնվել են նրանց հարցերի տեղատարափի տակ, որոնք առաջացել են Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի հայտարարությունից հետո: Իսկ հայտարարությունը վերաբերել է նրան, որ Կենտրոնական Ընտրական հանձնաժողովը պետք է թիվ 10 տընտրատարածքում, ուր առաջադրվել էր նաեւ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, պատգամավորի ընտրությունը նշանակեր ոչ թե հունվարի 10-ին, ինչպես եղավ, այլ ամենաուշը դեկտեմբերի 20-ին, քանի որ այդպես է պահանջվում օրենքով: 
> 
> Լրագրողները Լեւոն Զուրաբյանին հարցրել են, թե ինչու այդ մասին չէր հայտարարվում վաղօրոք: Ինչու սպասեց կոնգրեսը, որ ընտրությունը անցներ, նոր հետո հայտարարվեր դրա ժամկետի անօրինական լինելու մասին: Լրագրողները իրար հերթ չտալով սկսել են այդ մասին հարցեր տեղալ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանին եւ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի ընտրական շտաբի պետ Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանին, որոնց տված պատասխանները մեղմ ասած կարծես թե չեն բավարարել լրագրողներին, եւ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը ի վերջո հայտարարել է, թե ֆորմատն ասուլիսային է եւ ենթադրում է ոչ թե բանավեճ, այլ հարց եւ պատասխան, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքանով է պատասխանը գոհացնում լրագրողին:
> 
> Իսկ պատասխանները եղել են բավական հետաքրքրական: Օրինակ, Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հայտարարել է, թե իրենք սկզբում զբաղված էին Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի գրանցման հարցով, ինչի համար շատ մեծ ջանք են թափել: Հետո նա հայտարարել է, որ այդ անօրինականության մասին վաղoրոք բարձրաձայնելով չէին փոխի ոչինչ, փոխարենն այժմ ունեն ընտրությունը բողոքարկելու ծանրակշիռ հիմք: Բայց լրագրողները հարցրել են, թե միթե այդքան բռնությունների եւ կեղծիքների առկայությունը, որ տեղի են ունեցել ընտրության օրը, ընտրությունը բողոքարկելու բավարար հիմք չէին: “Մենք ոչինչ չենք պահել: Մենք հիմա արձանագրում ենք խախտումները եւ սա էլ որպես առանցքային խախտում”, ասում է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը ի պատասխան ճշտող հարցի, թե արդյոք առկա անօրինականությունը պահել էին ընտրությունից հետո որպես խաղաքարտ:
> 
> Լրագրողները հարցրել են, թե իսկ եթե ընտրության անօրինական օրը այդուհանդերձ հաղթեր Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, ապա այդ դեպքում ինչ էր անելու կոնգրեսը: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը ասել է, թե անօրինականությունը իշխանությունը իրենց դեմ է գործել եւ իրենք չպիտի մտածեին, որ եթե անօրինականություն են իրենց դեմ գործել, ուրեմն չպետք է վերցնել մանդատը: Իր հերթին, բավական հետաքրքրական եւ անկեղծ պատասխան է տվել ընտրական շտաբի պետ Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանը: Նա ասել է, թե խոսքն իրենց համար “*պայքարի բացառիկ հնարավորության, ոչ թե ընտրության մասին է*”, քանի որ ընտրությունը ընտրություն չէ, եթե ազատ չէ: “Ինչ վերաբերում է եթե Նիկոլը ընտրվեր, *մենք շատ լավ գիտեինք, որ Նիկոլը չի ընտրվելու*”, ասում է Դավիթ Մաթեւոսյանը:
> ...


Այսինքն ՀԱԿ–ը «շատ լավ իմանալով», որ ընտրություններում արդյունքի չի հասնելու, հերթական անգամ ժողովդրին մղում է հիասթափության, որի անունը դնելու է «պայքարի բացառիկ հնարավորություն» ակամա խոստովանելով, որ իր միակ հնարավորությունը հերթական ընտրություններին աժիոտաժ ստեղծելն է։ Սա է պայքարը։

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ձյա, ևս մի անգամ խնդրում եմ, երբ ասում եմ «Տանձ», մի ասեք, որ «մանդարինը կառիչնըվի ա»:
Քո ասած մտքերը հետաքրքիր են, մի մասի հետ համաձայն եմ, մի մասի հետ չէ: Չնայած որ հետաքրքիր են, նորություն չեն, որտև դրանք առնվազն 100 անգամ կրկնել ես նախկինում: Խնդիրը դա չի, խնդիրն էն ա, որ դու մի գրառում էիր արել, հեգնական գրառում, սարկազմով գրառում, որի սարկազմը փաստացի անտեսելով կետ առ կետ պատասխանել էի, իսկ դու իմ պատասխանը թողել գնացել հասել ես եսիմ ուր: Քո գրածը իմ գրածի հետ բացարձակապես ոչ մի աղերս չունի: Եթե կոնկրետ իմ գրածին արձագանքելու բան չունես կամ լռի, կամ էլ գրածս մի մեջ բեր, որ իբր դրա արձագանք ա, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ բաներից խոսի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ՀԱԿ-ի նկատմամբ էս պահին ժողովրդի անվստահությունից, ապա հա, մեր ժողովուրդն էնքան թույլ ժողովուրդ ա, որ շատ արագ հիասթափվում ա: Չէ, ապեր, չեմ ասում, որ պիտի ՀԱԿ-ին հավատար: ՀԱԿ-ը եթե սխալ ա վարվել,ապա պիտի ՀԱԿ-ից հիասթափվեր: Բայց երբ էդ ժողովուրդն ինքն իրան հասցնում ա էն վիճակին, որ հիասթափվում ա ոչ թե կոնկրետ ՀԱԿ-ից, այլ բացարձակապես ամեն ինչից, դա հենց իր թուլությունն է: Մեր այսպես կոչված հավաքական ժողովուրդը տենց էլ չսովորեց որդեգրել պայքարի ոգին, չկարողացավ Նիկոլի «1+» կարգախոսի կամ համարժեք այլ կարգախոսի կրողը դառնալ, ինքը շարունակեց մնալ համակերպվող ու լռող, ովքեր հազվադեպ պահերի, երբ իրանց հանկարծ թվում ա, որ մեկ, երկու ու հարցեր ա լուծվելու, կոգևորվի ու ոտի կկանգնի, իսկ առաջին իսկ անհաջողությունից հուսահատված տեղը կնստի: Սա ժողովրդի հավաքական կերպարը: Անշուշտ ՀԱԿ-ն ունի իր թերացումները, որ չի կարողացել էս ժողովրդին իր նկատմամբ հավատ ներշնչել, նրանց պայքարի ոգի տալ և այլն: Անշուշտ ունի: Սակայն ես մի անգամ չի, որ հիմնավորել եմ, որ ստեղծված պայմաններում (մարտի 1-ի ջարդ, հարյուրից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալ, հազարավոր հալածվող ընտանիքներ, ոստիկանական ու հարկային տեռոր և այլն) ՀԱԿ-ն իր դրսևորեց ուղղակի հրաշալի. ես դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում, որ որևէ այլ ուժ այս պայմաններում դիմանար, գոյատևեր, այն էլ՝ պահպանելով համախոհների լայն բանակ: Դու այս կետը միշտ շրջանցում ես, ինտուիտիվ, որովհետև ես գիտեմ, քո ճարպիկ լեզուն սրան կարող է պատասխաններ գտնել, բայց դրանք կլինեն կառուցված, այլ ոչ թե իրական պատասխաններ:

Բայց ես սրա մասին չէինք խոսում: 
Խոսում էինք նրա մասին, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իր առջև խնդիր է դրել ու դեռևս իր ուղուց չի շեղվել: Նրա ընտրած մարտավարությունը կարող է դուր գալ կամ չգալ, հասկացվել կամ չհասկացվել: Բայց առնվազն ստած կլինես, եթե ասես, որ մի օր իր առջև դրած խնդրից շեղվել է, այլ խնդիր է փորձել լուծել: Խոսում էինք նրա մասին,  որ ճիշտ է հավաքական ժողովուրդը այս պահին ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չի, բայց կա կուռ ու բավական մեծ մի կորիզ, որը նրա հետ է: Հայաստանի չափի երկրում դա ահագին մեծ ուժ է, դա էն ա, ինչը հիմք ա տալիս հետագայում, պետքական պահին, շատ ավելի ընդլայնվելու, մեծանալու: Կարող եմ ավելացնել նաև, որ թեև հավաքական ժողովուրդը ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չի, բայց ՀԱԿ-ին համակրող (ոչ թե կողմնակիցները) քաղաքացիները եթե անգամ գերակշիռ մեծամասնություն չեն, ապա շատ ավելին են, քան որևէ այլ ուժի՝ վերջին 15 տարիների ընթացքում: Իսկ սա նոր երևույթ է, որը հույսեր է ներշնչում:

Եթե ուզում ես ասես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը սխալներ է արել, ապա հարկավ: Իհարկե արել է: Էդ էր մնում պակաս, որ չաներ: Անհնար է որ չաներ: Բայց եթե ասում ես, որ միայն սխալներ է արել, ապա նվազագույնը ստում ես:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Նիկոլի ընտրություններին, ապա մի խեղաթյուրիր: Նորից հստակեցնում եմ.
1. ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքապետական ընտրություններից հետո հայտարարել էր ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու իր որոշման մասին: Երբ եղան պատգամավորական թափուր տեղերի ընտրություններ, ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մեկին չմասնակցեց: 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում առաջադրվեց Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը, ՀԱԿ-ը հրաժարվեց աջակցել: Ու միայն Նիկոլի առաջադրվելն էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ին ստիպեց փոխել իր որոշումը, որովհետև բարոյականությունը պարտադրում էր աջակցել քաղբանտարկյալ ընկերոջ որոշումը, էլ չասած, որ դա հնարավորություն էր տալու ակտիվացնել ժողովրդի ինչ-որ մասին, ընտրությունը վերածել ակցիայի:
2. ՀԱԿ-ն ի սկզբանե, Նիկոլին պաշտպանելու որոշում կայացնելուն պես հայտարարել է, որ չի հավատում, որ արդար ընտրություն է լինելու ու քանիցս հատուկ նշել է, որ ընտրություններին մասնակցում է զուտ որպես քաղաքական ակցիա, ձայնը բարձրացնելու հնարավորություն: Անշուշտ ՀԱԿ-ն իրենից հասանելիքն արել է նաև հաղթանակ ապահովելու համար, բայց դիրքորոշումը ի սկզբանե եղել է այն, ինչ որ ասում է հիմա, ու դա բարձրաձայնվել է: Պետք չի հիմա այդ փաստերը մոռանալով խեղաթյուրել իրականությունը: Այո՛, այս ընտրությունները, եթե կուզես, աժիոտաժ բարձրացնելու համար էին: Սրանք պայքարի հերթական հանգրվան էին:

Տեսակետը, որ պիտի ընտրությունները բոյկոտվեին, իմ համար ընդունելի են:
Բայց որքան էլ որ ընդունելի են, դրանք էլ արդյունք ապահովող չեն:
Տրիբունն էջեր առաջ գրում էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը դեռ չի հասկացել, որ ընտրությունները պետք է բոյկոտել, իսկ ժողովուրդը հասկացել է ու դա լավ է: Այդ թեզը կատարյալ հեքիաթ է. խնդիրն այն է, որ ընտրություններին չմասնակցողները չեն շարժվել այն քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ, որ պետք է բոյկոտել ընտրությունը, այլ ընդամենը հիասթափված են եղել, հույս չեն կապել: Այդ երկու հասկացությունները, բոյկոտելու հնարավորությունն ու հիասթփված լինելու պատճառով չմասնակցելը, իրարից էապես տարբերվող արժեքային համակարգերի գործոններ են, իրար հետ որևէ աղերս ունենալ չեն կարող:

Բոյկոտելը հրաշալի մեխանիզմ է քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում: Մեր մոտ ոչ մի արդյունք այն չի բերելու: Ցավոք:
Վկան Բանգլադեշտ ու Հրազդանի պատգամավորական ընտրությունները: Երկուսում էլ կային մեկական թեկնածու: Սասուն Միքայելյանը, ում գիտեք, Հրազդանում հարգում են, ընտրությունից առաջ կոչ արեց, որի իմաստն էր չմասնակցել ընտրությանը: Ու չնայած դրան տեղի ունեցան արդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրություններ, որևէ խախտում չարձանագրվեց, ամեն ինչ հալած կարագի պես գնաց: Դե հիմա համեմատեք դա այս ընտրությունների հետ, երբ փաստացի ապացուցվեց, որ  ոչ մի բան էլ մեր երկրում նորմալ չի, երբ օրեր շարունակ քննարկման հիմնական թեման սա է, քաղաքական դաշտի ամենահուզող խնդիրը սա է: Սրանցից ո՞րն էր ավելի արդյունավետ: Ցանկացած բոյկոտված ընտրությանը կմասնակցեն մեծ քանակով «քաղաքացիներ», թեկնածուների մեջ նաև «ընդդիմադիրներ» կլինեն, ընտրությունները կանցնեն խաղաղ ու հանգիստ, քաղաքական դաշտը կշարունակի բռնաբարվել ու... ոչ մի բարձրաձայնում: Մենակ էսպիսի մասնակցությունն է, ընտրությունը քաղաքական ակցիայի վերածելն է, որ թույլատրում է աշխուժություն ու ակտիվություն մտցնել, ինչը ցանկացած քաղաքական պայքարի կարևոր բաղադրիչ է:

Կրկնում եմ. ինձ հոգեհարազատ է ընտրությունները բոյկոտելու սցենարը: Բայց եթե բոյկոտելը օգուտ չի տալու, այն դառնում է անիմաստագույն բան:

----------

Nareco (14.01.2010), Rammer (13.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …մեր ժողովուրդն էնքան թույլ ժողովուրդ ա, որ շատ արագ հիասթափվում ա: …


Չուկ, այ այսքանը բավարար է, որ մնացած գրածդ չկարդամ (սա քո ոճով)։ Քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների մասին լեկցիա էլ չկարդամ, ինքս դրա մասնագետը չեմ։ Ինձ թվում է դու քաղաքականությունը կրոնի հետ ես խառնում։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, այ այսքանը բավարար է, որ մնացած գրածդ չկարդամ (սա քո ոճով)։ Քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների մասին լեկցիա էլ չկարդամ, ինքս դրա մասնագետը չեմ։ Ինձ թվում է դու քաղաքականությունը կրոնի հետ ես խառնում։


Չէ որ ես խնդրեցի, որ երբ ասում եմ «Տանձ», չասել թե «մանդարինը կառիչնըվի ա», որովհետև.
ա) թեման տանձն է, ոչ թե մանդարինը,
բ) մանդարինը կառիչնըվի չի:

Քո հիմնական «թերությունն» այն է, որ դու մի անգամ եկածդ եզրահանգումից այն կողմ նայելու կամք չունես:

----------


## ministr

Եկեք կուժն ու կուլան ժողովրդի գլխին չջարդենք հա? Էդ ժողովուրդը 88-ին լաաաավ էլ պայքարում էր: Ու չսկսենք հիշել, թե ժողովրդի հավատը երբա կոտրվել, ինչիա կոտրվել, ինչի չի վերականգնվում և այլն:

----------

Lion (13.01.2010), Tig (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Եկեք կուժն ու կուլան ժողովրդի գլխին չջարդենք հա? Էդ ժողովուրդը 88-ին լաաաավ էլ պայքարում էր: Ու չսկսենք հիշել, թե ժողովրդի հավատը երբա կոտրվել, ինչիա կոտրվել, ինչի չի վերականգնվում և այլն:


Ժողովրդի գլխին ոչ կուժ է ջարդվել, ոչ էլ կուլա:
Ժողովուրդը 88-ին շարժվել ա ճիշտ իմ ասած սցենարով: Մենք սիրում ենք հաղթանակներից հետո թուլանալ ու չշարունակել: Արդյունքում ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես էսօրվա որակական հիմնական հատկանիշը, որն ունի ժողովուրդը, Սասունցի Դավթին սպասելն է, որին կռվի գնալուց իսկի չի ճանապարհելու:

հ.գ. Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ գրառումս չես կարդացել: Հակառակ դեպքում գրառմանդ տրամաբանական գոյությունն իմ համար անհասկանալի ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Եկեք կուժն ու կուլան ժողովրդի գլխին չջարդենք հա? Էդ ժողովուրդը 88-ին լաաաավ էլ պայքարում էր: Ու չսկսենք հիշել, թե ժողովրդի հավատը երբա կոտրվել, ինչիա կոտրվել, ինչի չի վերականգնվում և այլն:


Ի դեպ վերջին օրերի ֆռազս անպայման ստեղ էլ պիտի գրեմ, մոռացել էի: Խնդրում եմ, երբ ասում եմ «Տանձ», մի ասեք «Մանդարինը կառիչնըվի ա»: ԻՆչպես Վիշապի իմ գրածից մեջբերած մի նախադասությունն էր կոնտեքստից կտրված ու պատասխանը գրառմանս հետ առնչություն չուներ, այնպես էլ քո գրածը իմ գրածի հետ ոչ մի աղերս չուներ հասարակ պատճառով. ես ժողովրդի գլխին կուժ ու կուլա չեմ ջարդել:

----------


## Rammer

> Սասունցի Դավթին սպասելն է...


Փոքր Մհերին...Բայց իմ կարծիքով ինքը դուրս ա եկել քարանձավից:

----------


## ministr

> Ժողովրդի գլխին ոչ կուժ է ջարդվել, ոչ էլ կուլա:
> Ժողովուրդը 88-ին շարժվել ա ճիշտ իմ ասած սցենարով: Մենք սիրում ենք հաղթանակներից հետո թուլանալ ու չշարունակել: Արդյունքում ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես էսօրվա որակական հիմնական հատկանիշը, որն ունի ժողովուրդը, Սասունցի Դավթին սպասելն է, որին կռվի գնալուց իսկի չի ճանապարհելու:
> 
> հ.գ. Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ գրառումս չես կարդացել: Հակառակ դեպքում գրառմանդ տրամաբանական գոյությունն իմ համար անհասկանալի ա:


Կարդացել եմ ապ գրառումդ: Էդ որ մի ժողովուրդնա մշտական կռվի մեջ? Ցանկացած "կռվից" հետո էլ հանգստությունա տիրում: Էդ ժողովուրդը չի կարող մշտապես լինել բարիկադների հետևում: Սկի ՀԱԿ-ը ակտիվ չի էլ ուր մնաց ժողովուրդն ակտիվ լինի: Հիմա կասես դու խաբար չես լավ էլ ակտիվա, բայց ես էլ կասեմ, որ էդ ակտիվությունը լայն զանգվածների համար հաշիվ չի, որովհետև ոչ մի արդյունքի չի հանգեցնում, որովհետև մի տեսածը հազար լսածից լավա: Ժողովուրդը նենց հիասփափությունների անդունդումա գտնվում, որ էլա սելու չի: ՈՒ ամենավատը, որ հիասթափվածա ԱՆԿԱԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑ, մի բանից, որով որ հպարտ էինք այն հռչակելու պահին: Հիասթափվածա էէն գլխից, ու մի բան պարզա հասկացել, որ Հայաստանում ջունգլիների օրենքնա գործում` ամեն մեկն իրա համար: Դրա համար էլ շատերը գերադասում են 5000 դրամ վերցնել ու ընտրությունից մի օգուտ ստանալ, քան վիզ դնել մեկին ընտրել, հետո հիասթափվել ու հայհոյել: Էս չարչիությունն էլ ժողովրդի մեջ մտավ նավթի ավտոների հետևից վազելուց, հացի հերթերում հաց թռցնելուց, "կարողա գիդես ֆիդային ես" ասացվածքը սկզբնավորող պատճառները տեսնելով և այդպես շարունակ:
 Ժողովուրդը կգնա նրա հետևից, ում հանդեպ կզգա վստահություն, որ վաղը մյուս օր իրեն չի խաբի: Իսկ հիմա մեր քաղաքական դաշտում խաբեբաների ու ֆոկուսնիկների բազմությունա, դրա համար էլ ժողովուրդը սպասումա թե երբա հայտնվելու Փոքր Մհեր, որ իրենց տանի դեպի պայծառ ապագա, իսկ մինչև այդ թքած ունեն իշխանության վրա էլ ընդդիմության վրա էլ, որովհետև ոնց նայում ես վերջում նույն կինոնա ստացվում:
Այ որ ասում ես ամեն ինչից հիասթափվումա ժողովուրդը, վերը նշվածի արդյունքը չի էդ հիասթափությունները?  Պայքարի ոգին լաավ էլ որդեգրված էր էս վերջին անգամ: Արտակարգ դրության ավարտից հետո եթե էլի հանրահավաքներ լինեին չէին գալու? Տեսնում եմ, որ նշում ես ՀԱԿ-ի թերացումները, ու կուժն ու կուլայի մի մասն էլ ՀԱԿ-ին ես ուղղել: Այսինքն այդ մասով նույն բանն ենք ասում: Իմ գրառումը ուղղված էր այն բանին, որ համարում ես ժողովուրդը պետք է լինի մշտակտիվ ու պայքարող ու եթե տենց չի ուրեմն так им и надо  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Մինիստր ջան, սկսենք նրանից, որ եթե մի բանակը մարտի դաշտում առաջին հաջողությանը հասնելուց հետո ոգևորված  սկսում ա տոնել ու դադարեցնում ա մարտը, դրան անմիջապես հաջորդում ա պարտությունը:
Այսպես, 88-ին հրաշալի շարժում կար: Սակայն անկախացումից հետո այդ շարժումը մարեց: Պայքարը մինչև վերջ չհասցրին: Անկախությունը ընդամենը առաջին ձեռքբերումն էր, այն դեռ պահել, փայփայել էր պետք: Պետք էր կարողանալ լինել միշտ ոտի վրա: Չեղավ: Ստացանք էն, ինչ պիտի ստանայինք:

Հետո տարբեր բաներ եղան: Դու կասես, որ լիդերներն ու կուսակցությունները կոտրեցին հավատը, որ իշխանությունը կոտրեց իր վերաբերմունքով և այլն, ես էլ կասեմ. ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց կոտրվեց, չէ՞: Ամբողջ խնդիրը հենց դա ա: Պայքարի ոգի ունեցող ժողովուրդը էս վիճակին չէր կարող հասնել: Սա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն ա, որը քո նման խելոք մարդը պիտի որ կարողանար հասկանալ:

88... սիրում եք էդ շարժումից օրինակ բերել: 88-ին ոտի էին բոլոր մտածող մարդիկ: Իսկ հիմա՞, հիմա չէ, վերջին 15 տարիներին: Ու՞ր ես դու: Մեկը հենց դու: Ու՞ր ես: 88-ի պայքարողների ոգին ունենալու դեպքում ոտի էիր լինելու: Չունես էդ ոգին: Որտև 88-ին ինչքան էլ որ լիդերներ կային, մենակ էդ լիդերների գոյությունը չէր, որ մարդկանց ոտի վրա էր պահում: Ու նույնն էլ հիմա: Էդ ոգին ունենալու դեպքում դու ոտի էիր լինելու ու երբ քո նման բոլորը ոտի կլինեին, էդ դեպքում ես ստիպված չէի լինի ասել, որ ժողովուրդը հիասթափվող ա: Դուք հանձնվել եք: Հանձնվել եք բառիս բուն իմաստով:

Մի մասդ Սերժին ա քրֆում, մի մասդ Լևոնին, մի մասդ դաշնակներին: Բայց դուք էս ամեն ինչը թողել եք Սերժին, Լևոնին ու դաշնակներին: Դուք կապ չունեք, որտև դուք համակերպվել եք, որ հաղթել հնարավոր չի: Որտև դուք հիասթափվել եք: Ու ձեր միակ արդարացումն էն ա, որ իրանք են էս վիճակին հասցրել: Երբ որ ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ նեղում ա, իմ միակ մղումն էդ պահին իրան տեղը նստացնելն ա: Իսկ դու համակերպվել եք: Դուք ընդամենը հիվանդագին վիրավորվում եք, երբ որ իրերն իրենց անունով եմ կոչում ու ասում, որ ժողովուրդը հիասթափվել ա ու դրա հիմնական պատասխանատուն ինքն ա՝ իր համակերպվելով, իր պայքարի ոգի չունենալով, իրեն էս ամեն ինչի մասնակիցը չհամարելով: Որտև դուք բեռը դրել եք ուրիշի վրա, իսկ ինքներդ ուզում եք ձեր անձնական կյանքը քաշեք: Ձեր միակ մասնակցությունը հեռակա քրֆելն ա:

----------

Nareco (14.01.2010), Norton (13.01.2010), Rammer (13.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, սկսենք նրանից, որ եթե մի բանակը մարտի դաշտում առաջին հաջողությանը հասնելուց հետո ոգևորված  սկսում ա տոնել ու դադարեցնում ա մարտը, դրան անմիջապես հաջորդում ա պարտությունը:
> Այսպես, 88-ին հրաշալի շարժում կար: Սակայն անկախացումից հետո այդ շարժումը մարեց: Պայքարը մինչև վերջ չհասցրին: Անկախությունը ընդամենը առաջին ձեռքբերումն էր, այն դեռ պահել, փայփայել էր պետք: Պետք էր կարողանալ լինել միշտ ոտի վրա: Չեղավ: Ստացանք էն, ինչ պիտի ստանայինք:
> 
> Հետո տարբեր բաներ եղան: Դու կասես, որ լիդերներն ու կուսակցությունները կոտրեցին հավատը, որ իշխանությունը կոտրեց իր վերաբերմունքով և այլն, ես էլ կասեմ. ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց կոտրվեց, չէ՞: Ամբողջ խնդիրը հենց դա ա: Պայքարի ոգի ունեցող ժողովուրդը էս վիճակին չէր կարող հասնել: Սա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն ա, որը քո նման խելոք մարդը պիտի որ կարողանար հասկանալ:
> 
> 88... սիրում եք էդ շարժումից օրինակ բերել: 88-ին ոտի էին բոլոր մտածող մարդիկ: Իսկ հիմա՞, հիմա չէ, վերջին 15 տարիներին: Ու՞ր ես դու: Մեկը հենց դու: Ու՞ր ես: 88-ի պայքարողների ոգին ունենալու դեպքում ոտի էիր լինելու: Չունես էդ ոգին: Որտև 88-ին ինչքան էլ որ լիդերներ կային, մենակ էդ լիդերների գոյությունը չէր, որ մարդկանց ոտի վրա էր պահում: Ու նույնն էլ հիմա: Էդ ոգին ունենալու դեպքում դու ոտի էիր լինելու ու երբ քո նման բոլորը ոտի կլինեին, էդ դեպքում ես ստիպված չէի լինի ասել, որ ժողովուրդը հիասթափվող ա: Դուք հանձնվել եք: Հանձնվել եք բառիս բուն իմաստով:
> 
> Մի մասդ Սերժին ա քրֆում, մի մասդ Լևոնին, մի մասդ դաշնակներին: Բայց դուք էս ամեն ինչը թողել եք Սերժին, Լևոնին ու դաշնակներին: Դուք կապ չունեք, որտև դուք համակերպվել եք, որ հաղթել հնարավոր չի: Որտև դուք հիասթափվել եք: Ու ձեր միակ արդարացումն էն ա, որ իրանք են էս վիճակին հասցրել: Երբ որ ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ նեղում ա, իմ միակ մղումն էդ պահին իրան տեղը նստացնելն ա: Իսկ դու համակերպվել եք: Դուք ընդամենը հիվանդագին վիրավորվում եք, երբ որ իրերն իրենց անունով եմ կոչում ու ասում, որ ժողովուրդը հիասթափվել ա ու դրա հիմնական պատասխանատուն ինքն ա՝ իր համակերպվելով, իր պայքարի ոգի չունենալով, իրեն էս ամեն ինչի մասնակիցը չհամարելով: Որտև դուք բեռը դրել եք ուրիշի վրա, իսկ ինքներդ ուզում եք ձեր անձնական կյանքը քաշեք: Ձեր միակ մասնակցությունը հեռակա քրֆելն ա:


Չուկ ջան, ապ, բանակը ինքնագլուխ ոչ մի բան չի կարող անել  :Smile:  Եթե իրեն հրամայում են "Ազա'տ", ապա հա սկսումա ուրախանալ: Իսկ եթե ասում են գնացեք քնեք, վաղն էլի մարտա լինելու, ապա դժվար թե սաղ գիշեր հարբեն: Պայքարի ոգին էս ժողովրդի մեջ պատմականորեն եղել ա, պայմանավորված պատմության ընթացքով: Բայց միաժամանակ նաև եղել ա ադապտացվելու ոգին, ու դայա պատճառներից մեկը, որ Հայաստանը կա իսկ հարևան պետությունները ոչ: Հիմա թե երբ ա պայքարի ոգին գերակայում ադապտացմանը, կամ հակառակը կախվածա մի շարք պայմաններից:

Ապեր, երբ որ կտեսնեմ էն ուժին, կամ ռեալ մարդուն , ով որ իմ կարծիքով ունակ ա ինչ որ բան շտկելու, կամ գոնե էդ պահին համոզված լինեմ, որ եթե իրան սատարեմ վաղը մյուս օրը չեմ փոշմանի, այն ժամանակ էլ կլինեմ պայքարի մեջ: Դու էլ կասես այ սենց ժողովուրդ էի պատկերացնում ու իրար հետ կգնանք պայքարելու: Ես չեմ հանձնվել, քանի որ էս պահին բան փոխել չեմ կարող, ապա ադապտացվում եմ միջավայրին, հնարավորինս առավելագույնին ձգտելով: Հակառակ դեպքում կամ պետքա համալրեմ քաղբանտարկյալների շարքերը, կամ վրաերթի ենթարկվեմ ոստիկանության կամ քյաչալների կողմից, կամ էլ թողնեմ Հայաստանը հեռանամ: Չէ, ավելի լավա հետևեմ օրինակին և սպասեմ, ես իմ ընտանիքին շատ ավելի եմ պետք:

Հա ներկա պահմաններում հաղթել հնարավոր չի, որովհետև գոյություն չունի ժողովրդին դեպի հաղթանակ տանող ուժ: Հիմա ինչ անենք, էդա: Ժողովուրդը ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաքներ չի կարող անել, իշխանափոխություն չի կարող անել, կազմակերպող ա պետք, մի հատ պուճուր Լենինա պետք ու հետն էլ լիքը վիզ դրած մարդիկ, նվիրյալներ, որ իրենց օրինակով էն մնացածին տանեն առաջ: Գիտես երբ ենք վիրավորվում? Երբ որ սեփական անհեռատեսության ու սխալների համար մեղավոր են հանում ժողովրդին: Որ առաջ ասում էին ժողովուրդն իմաստունա, ծիծաղում էի, ասում էի ինչքան էշություն կա անումա ինչ իմաստուն: բայց որ նայում ես կատարած քայլերի շարժառիթներին, պատճառներին, տեսնում ես որ չէ, ամեն ինչ ճիշտա ու այլ բան դժվար էլ կլիներ սպասել:
 Չուկ ջան բեռը ուրիշի վրա չենք դրել, էդ բեռը քաշումա հենց ժողովուրդը: Քաշումա իշխանության լուծը, քաշումա բոլոր նեղությունները, քաշումա բոլոր հիասթափությունները, վիրավորանքները, արհամարհանքը.. այ սայա բեռը: Իսկ հեռակա քրֆում են քաղաքական գործիչները, իրանց բան ու գործն էլ դայա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, երբ որ կտեսնեմ էն ուժին, կամ ռեալ մարդուն , ով որ իմ կարծիքով ունակ ա ինչ որ բան շտկելու, կամ գոնե էդ պահին համոզված լինեմ, որ եթե իրան սատարեմ վաղը մյուս օրը չեմ փոշմանի, այն ժամանակ էլ կլինեմ պայքարի մեջ:


Այս արդարացումը երևի Քարահունչի պես ծեր ա ու նույնքան չարդարացված:
Սա ընդամենը սեփական պատասխանատվությունը գցելու փորձ ա:
Այս արդարացումը բերողները կարծում են, թե 88-ին մարդիկ ոտի էին լիդերների պատճառով: Չէ, դա էդպես չէր, չնայած դա էլ իր դերն ուներ, բայց հիմնական պատճառն էն էր, որ կար պայքարի ոգի, որն էսօր ուղղակի չունեք:
Մյուս կողմից փոքր-ինչ հակասական է մի կողմից ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրել վճռական գործողություններ չանելու մեջ, այսինքն ակնկալել, այդ ուժից սպասել, մյուս կողմից ասել որ չես վստահում, հետևաբար կողքից ես նայելու:
Իսկ առավել հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ իմ գրառման մեջ որոշակի, առանց ամաչելու ասեմ, կուռ տրամաբանությամբ վերլուծություններ ու բացատրություններ կային, ու էդքանից մի նախադասությունը հիվանդագին  ընկալվեց ու քննարկման թեման փոխվեց:

Ասել եմ ու կշարունակեմ ասել. բանակ լինելու դեպքում առաջնորդ ինքն իրեն է հայտնվում: 91-ի անկախացումից հետո բանակը ցրվեց: Եթե մարդիկ էդքան գիտակցություն ունենային, որ պիտի կանգուն լինեն, առաջնորդ էլ կհայտնվեր:
Էսօր էլ, եթե բոլոր ցաքուցրիվ խոսողներդ իրականում պայքարի ոգի ունենայիք, կամ ՀԱԿ-ի հետևից կգնայիք, կամ էլ ուրիշ առաջնորդ կգտնվեր:

Չկա: Էդ պայքարի ոգին չկա:
Կրկնում եմ. երբ ինձ նեղում եմ, իմ մեջ ընդվզում ա արթնանում ու ուզում եմ նեղողին իր տեղը ցույց տամ:
Դուք ի՞նչ եք անում:
Ասում եք առաջնորդ չկա, ուրեմն թուլանամ՝ հաճույք ստանամ:

Ես քեզ, ձեզ չեմ մեղադրում: Ընտրությունը ամեն մեկինդ ա: Ոչ մեկը ձեզնից չի կարող պահանջել ակտիվ լինել (թեև ակնկալել կարող ա):

Բայց ժամանակն ա նաև ուրիշ բան սովորել:
Մինչ դա ասելը, հստակեցնեմ: Ես ասում եմ.
1. Ժողովուրդը, իր պայքարի ոգու բացակայության պատճառով, իր համակերպվելու պատճառով, իր կողքից դիտող՝ մասնակից լինելու փոխարեն լինելու պատճառով ունի մեծ պատասխանատվություն էս ամեն ինչում: Իմ գնահատմամբ՝ ամենամեծ պատասխանատվությունը:
2. Բոլոր ժամանակների ընդդիմությունները, այդ թվում ՀԱԿ-ը իր որոշ դեպքերում անգործության, որոշ դեպքերում անվճռականության, որոշ դեպքերում սխալ հաշվարկների պատճառով ունի պատասխանատվություն էս ամեն ինչում:
3. Իշխանությունը իր գործունեությամբ, անարդարությամբ, տեռորով ու մնացած բաներով ունի պատասխանատվություն էս ամեն ինչում:

Ոչ մեկը չի կարող պատասխանատվությունը դնել այս երեք սուբյեկտներից որևէ մեկի վրա. ամեն մեկն ունի իր տեղը:
Ու քանի դեռ ժողովուրդն ու ընդդիմությունը իրենց սխալները չեն տեսել ու փորձել շտկել, լուծումը հեռվում է մնում:

Հիմա այն, թե ինչ ա պետք սովորել:
Ձեզնից ամեն մեկը սիրում ա ՀԱԿ-ի սխալները (կամ՝ իր կարծիքով սխալները) ցույց տալ ու համարել, որ քանի որ ձեր ասածով չի արել, ուրեմն սխալ ա գործել: Ու անընդհատ պնդում ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իր սխալների վրա պիտի սովորի, դաս քաղի, հետևություններ անի, մարտավարություն փոխի և այլն: Այս ամենը ճիշտ է այնքանով, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իսկապես պիտի լավ վերլուծի իր գործողությունները ու հետևություններ անի, սխալները փորձի վերացնել: Սխալ է այնքանով, որ ձեր նկատածները պարտադիր չի, որ պետք է կատարվեն, որտև հավանական է որ դուք եք սխալ, իրավիճակին թերի եք տիրապետում, սխալ եզրահանգում եք արել:

Իսկ ձեր հերթին դուք պետք է սովորեք բացի ՀԱԿ-ին (ընդհանրապես ընդդիմությանը, իշխանությանը, ու բոլոր երրորդ սուբյեկտներին) քննադատելու ու փնովելու փոխարեն ինքներդ ձեր սխալները տեսնեք ու փորձեք ուղղել: Մասնավորապես պիտի կարողանաք գիտակցել, որ ձեզնից ամեն մեկի մասնակցությունը ընդհանուր գործի համար կարևոր է, որ դուք էս երկրում սոսկ հյուր չեք, այլ տանտեր, իսկ տանտերը չպիտի մի կողմ քաշվի ու դիտի:

Սա չի նշանակում միանալ ՀԱԿ-ին, դառնալ ՀԱԿ համախոհ:
Հակառակը, եթե Լևոնին խաթա եք համարում, օրինակ, նրա դեմ էլ պետք է պայքարեք:
Պիտի քաղաքացի դառնաք:
Դուք էսօր քաղաքացի չեք:
Դուք ընդամենը մարդ եք, ով ապրում է էս երկրում ու ստիպված հարկեր է վճարում: Բայց քաղաքացի, չէ, չեք:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ասում եմ.
> 1. Ժողովուրդը, իր պայքարի ոգու բացակայության պատճառով, իր համակերպվելու պատճառով, իր կողքից դիտող՝ մասնակից լինելու փոխարեն լինելու պատճառով ունի մեծ պատասխանատվություն էս ամեն ինչում: Իմ գնահատմամբ՝ ամենամեծ պատասխանատվությունը:
> 2. Բոլոր ժամանակների ընդդիմությունները, այդ թվում ՀԱԿ-ը իր որոշ դեպքերում անգործության, որոշ դեպքերում անվճռականության, որոշ դեպքերում սխալ հաշվարկների պատճառով ունի պատասխանատվություն էս ամեն ինչում:
> 3. Իշխանությունը իր գործունեությամբ, անարդարությամբ, տեռորով ու մնացած բաներով ունի պատասխանատվություն էս ամեն ինչում:
> 
> Ոչ մեկը չի կարող պատասխանատվությունը դնել այս երեք սուբյեկտներից որևէ մեկի վրա. ամեն մեկն ունի իր տեղը:
> Ու քանի դեռ ժողովուրդն ու ընդդիմությունը իրենց սխալները չեն տեսել ու փորձել շտկել, լուծումը հեռվում է մնում:


Ի դեպ, Մինիստր, մոռացա նշել: Այ էս ընդգծածս հատվածը կարևորագույն կետն է, որտեղից սկսած դու սխալ էիր մեկնաբանել իմ նախորդ գրառումները, ասելով, որ իբր ժողովրդի գլխին եմ կուժն ու կուլան ջարդում: Մենք կարող ենք երկար բանավիճել, ամեն մեկս մեր տեսակետն ունենալով, թե էս երեք սուբյեկտներից որինն է ամենամեծ պատասխանատվությունը: Կոնկրետ ես համարում եմ, որ ժողովրդինը: Բայց չի կարելի պատասխանատվությունը գցել երեքից միայն մեկի վրա ու չի կարելի է ինչ-որ մեկի տեսակետը, ով ժողովրդին է համարում ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն, ասոցացնել «Ժողովրդի գլխին կուժ ու կուլա ջարդելու» հետ: Հեչ որ չէ որովհետև դրանով ցույց կտա, որ ինքը հարցի մասին խորությամբ չի մտածել ու սխալ եզրահանգումների է եկել, ասել է, ասելու համար, որովհետև իր ինքնասիրությունը վիրավորվել է, որ «իրենց» էլ են պատասխանատու համարում:

Ի դեպ, այդ նույն մարդը, ով ինձ մեղադրեց ժողովրդի գլխին կուժ ու կուլա ջարդելու մեջ, «ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի է իր կառավարությանը»  թեզի կրողն է (նայիր այստեղ և այստեղ), որը կտրուկ հակասություն ունի իմ վերևում շարադրածս մտքերը այդպես ընկալելու ու վիրավորվելու, սխալ անվանելու հետ:

----------


## ministr

> Ի դեպ, Մինիստր, մոռացա նշել: Այ էս ընդգծածս հատվածը կարևորագույն կետն է, որտեղից սկսած դու սխալ էիր մեկնաբանել իմ նախորդ գրառումները, ասելով, որ իբր ժողովրդի գլխին եմ կուժն ու կուլան ջարդում: Մենք կարող ենք երկար բանավիճել, ամեն մեկս մեր տեսակետն ունենալով, թե էս երեք սուբյեկտներից որինն է ամենամեծ պատասխանատվությունը: Կոնկրետ ես համարում եմ, որ ժողովրդինը: Բայց չի կարելի պատասխանատվությունը գցել երեքից միայն մեկի վրա ու չի կարելի է ինչ-որ մեկի տեսակետը, ով ժողովրդին է համարում ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն, ասոցացնել «Ժողովրդի գլխին կուժ ու կուլա ջարդելու» հետ: Հեչ որ չէ որովհետև դրանով ցույց կտա, որ ինքը հարցի մասին խորությամբ չի մտածել ու սխալ եզրահանգումների է եկել, ասել է, ասելու համար, որովհետև իր ինքնասիրությունը վիրավորվել է, որ «իրենց» էլ են պատասխանատու համարում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, այդ նույն մարդը, ով ինձ մեղադրեց ժողովրդի գլխին կուժ ու կուլա ջարդելու մեջ, «ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի է իր կառավարությանը»  թեզի կրողն է (նայիր այստեղ և այստեղ), որը կտրուկ հակասություն ունի իմ վերևում շարադրածս մտքերը այդպես ընկալելու ու վիրավորվելու, սխալ անվանելու հետ:


Հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ, հիմա զբաղված եմ:
Այս պահին միայն անդրադառնամ ժողովրդի արժան չարժանին  :Smile:  Կառավարությունը որ երկնքիցա ընկել, ոչ էլ դժոխքից ելել, դա էլ ժողովրդի մի մասնա: Հրեշտակի ու սատանայի միջև ընտրություն չի եղել, որ ժողովուրդն էլ սատանայինա ընտրել...Հիմա կասես չեն ընտրվել և այլն: Լավ բա էն ովա 5000-ով գնացել ընտրել? Սկզբից չէի հասկանում էդ մարդկանց մտածողությունը, զարմանում էի, կատաղում էի, բայց որ հետո վերլուծում եմ, տեսնում եմ որ էդ մարդկանց էլ կախելու չի: Թե ինչի, արդեն ասել եմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ բա էն ովա 5000-ով գնացել ընտրել? Սկզբից չէի հասկանում էդ մարդկանց մտածողությունը, զարմանում էի, կատաղում էի, բայց որ հետո վերլուծում եմ, տեսնում եմ որ էդ մարդկանց էլ կախելու չի: Թե ինչի, արդեն ասել եմ:


Բացատրությունդ չեմ կարդացել, որ ասես որ համարի գրառումն ա կկարդամ, բայց մի հարց ինքդ այդպես կվարվե՞ս, 5000 չէ թող 100000 լինի, կանե՞ս:

----------


## ministr

> Բացատրությունդ չեմ կարդացել, որ ասես որ համարի գրառումն ա կկարդամ, բայց մի հարց ինքդ այդպես կվարվե՞ս, 5000 չէ թող 100000 լինի, կանե՞ս:


Ես ինքս իմ մասին շատ ավելի բարձր կարծիքի եմ, որ նման քայլի գնամ (եղելա, որ "լավության" կարգով առաջարկել են ու փոշմանել...): Բայց դրան գնացողի դրության մեջ էլ եմ մտնում, չնայած որ ինքս չէի անի:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ինքս իմ մասին շատ ավելի բարձր կարծիքի եմ, որ նման քայլի գնամ (եղելա, որ "լավության" կարգով առաջարկել են ու փոշմանել...): Բայց դրան գնացողի դրության մեջ էլ եմ մտնում, չնայած որ ինքս չէի անի:


Ոչ թե չես վերձրել այլ այնպես ես արել, որ փոշմանեն, չես վերձրել, որովհետև շատ ստորացուցիչ ա եղել քո համար, բա էլ ոնց կարելի է մտնել այն մարդու դրության մեջ ով 5000 դրամ փող ա վերձնում, ծախում է ինքն իրեն ու դրանով ինքը ստիպում է որ ամեն անգամ իրեն ստորացնեն, հետո էլ թողես կբողոքեն կասեն երկիրը երկիր չի:

----------


## ministr

Սա կարդա, մոտավորապես ասել եմ թե ոնց կարելիա   :Smile:

----------

Gayl (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ, հիմա զբաղված եմ:
> Այս պահին միայն անդրադառնամ ժողովրդի արժան չարժանին  Կառավարությունը որ երկնքիցա ընկել, ոչ էլ դժոխքից ելել, դա էլ ժողովրդի մի մասնա: Հրեշտակի ու սատանայի միջև ընտրություն չի եղել, որ ժողովուրդն էլ սատանայինա ընտրել...Հիմա կասես չեն ընտրվել և այլն: Լավ բա էն ովա 5000-ով գնացել ընտրել? Սկզբից չէի հասկանում էդ մարդկանց մտածողությունը, զարմանում էի, կատաղում էի, բայց որ հետո վերլուծում եմ, տեսնում եմ որ էդ մարդկանց էլ կախելու չի: Թե ինչի, արդեն ասել եմ:


Բա հիմա չստացվե՞ց, որ ես ճիշտ էի ասում, ու ժողովուրդը ըստ էս քո ասածի էդ հատվածով պատասխանատու՞ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ, Արթ ջան, բողոքարկել են, որպեսզի ՀԱԿ-ի բողոքներին հերթ չհասնի


Ոչ ապեր, բողոքարկել են, քանի որ սովորել են ՀԱԿ-ից: Լինում են ընտրություններ, հերթական անգամ կեղծվում են, հերթական անգամ ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկում է, հերթական անգամ դատարանը որոշում է ընդունում ոչ ի օգուտ բողոքարկողի, ու սենց անվերջ: ՀԱԿ-ը էս գեղացի համբալին շատ սովորական-պրիմիտիվ դաս ա սովորացրել - բողոքարկիր ընտրության արդյունքներն անկախ ամեն ինչից, մեկա բան չի փոխվելու: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էս բողոքարկումը կոնկրետ ձեռառնոցի ու կայֆավատ ա ՀԱԿ-ի հասցեին, ու որ ուզում ես իմանաս, շատ էլ ճիշտ են անում որ ձեռ են առնում - առիթը տվել են, ձեռ են առնում:

----------

Բիձա (13.01.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Այս արդարացումը երևի Քարահունչի պես ծեր ա ու նույնքան չարդարացված:
> Սա ընդամենը սեփական պատասխանատվությունը գցելու փորձ ա:
> Այս արդարացումը բերողները կարծում են, թե 88-ին մարդիկ ոտի էին լիդերների պատճառով: Չէ, դա էդպես չէր, չնայած դա էլ իր դերն ուներ, բայց հիմնական պատճառն էն էր, որ կար պայքարի ոգի, որն էսօր ուղղակի չունեք:
> Մյուս կողմից փոքր-ինչ հակասական է մի կողմից ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրել վճռական գործողություններ չանելու մեջ, այսինքն ակնկալել, այդ ուժից սպասել, մյուս կողմից ասել որ չես վստահում, հետևաբար կողքից ես նայելու:
> Իսկ առավել հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ իմ գրառման մեջ որոշակի, առանց ամաչելու ասեմ, կուռ տրամաբանությամբ վերլուծություններ ու բացատրություններ կային, ու էդքանից մի նախադասությունը հիվանդագին  ընկալվեց ու քննարկման թեման փոխվեց:
> 
> Ասել եմ ու կշարունակեմ ասել. բանակ լինելու դեպքում առաջնորդ ինքն իրեն է հայտնվում: 91-ի անկախացումից հետո բանակը ցրվեց: Եթե մարդիկ էդքան գիտակցություն ունենային, որ պիտի կանգուն լինեն, առաջնորդ էլ կհայտնվեր:
> Էսօր էլ, եթե բոլոր ցաքուցրիվ խոսողներդ իրականում պայքարի ոգի ունենայիք, կամ ՀԱԿ-ի հետևից կգնայիք, կամ էլ ուրիշ առաջնորդ կգտնվեր:
> 
> ...


Արտ ջան, հինը չգիտեմ, բայց էդ ինչիա չարդարացված? Եթե մտնում եմ պայքարի մեջ, ուրեմն գոնե որոշակի տեսլական պետքա ունենամ: Հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Որ լիդերի համար չես պայքարում: Բայց իմ, քո, մյուսի հաղթանակի դեպքում երկրի ղեկը տալիս ենք էդ լիդերի ձեռքը: Եթե հաղթենք, բայց էլի նույն տաշտակի առաջ կանգնենք, էլ քանի կոպեկ արժի էդ պայքարը? 88-ին իհարկե լիդերների համար չէին պայքարում, բայց վերջիվերջո լիդերն էլ ա չէ կարևոր? Պայքարը գլխավորողիցա շատ բան կախված: Էն ժամանակ Լևոնի ու Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անունով երդվում էին: Իրականում հակասություն չկա: Շատ մարդիկ հենց էդ պասիվության պատճառով են հեռանում շարժումից: Խոսքն այստեղ իմ մասին չի:
Ասում ես պատասխանատվություն: Հարգելիս, գնում ընտրում եմ, հետո պարզվումա որ իմ ձայնից մարդիկ հրաժարվում են: Որպես քաղաքացի քվեարկելը իմ պարտականություննա, որն էլ կատարում եմ: Մեկ էլ ստացվումա, որ ձայնս կամ կեղծվումա, կամ էլ տեղա հասնում, բայց ում համար որ քվեարկել եմ յանա տալիս: Բայց ոչինչ, մեկա գնալու եմ ընտրության: Ինչքան ուզում են բոյկոտ-մոյկոտ ասեն:

Առաջնորդ հետո շարժում, թե շարժում հետո առաջնորդ... հավի-ձվի պատմություննա հիշեցնում: Դժգոհ մարդիկ շատ կային, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը կազմակերպվեց, ընդհանուր տեսք և ուղղվածություն ստացավ միայն ԼՏՊ-ի քաղաքականություն վերադառնալուց հետո:

Էդ քո ասած "հաճույքից" բոլորիս էլ բաժինա ընկնում, անկախ այն բանից ոնց ենք մտածում: 

Նշածդ երեք կատեգորիաների միջև պատասխանատվության բաժանվելու մտքին համամիտ եմ:

Չուկ ջան, շատերի համար ՀԱԿ-ին քննադատելը հաճույքի բաժին չի, այլ դառը կորիզ: Այսպես ասած լավ օրից չի որ քննադատում են: Իսկ թե ինչիա ամեն մեկը մի տարբերակ առաջ քաշում, որովհետև ընդհանրապես որևէ տարբերակ չեն տեսնում: Դրա համար էլ մարդա իրա տարբերակն առաջա քաշում, մեկ էլ տեսար ղուշի թևով գնաց հասավ ուր որ պետքա  :Smile: 
Օրինակ որ մի կերպ չեմ ընդունում ընտրություն բոյկոտելու գաղափարը:

Ապ, փետրվարին միլիոնից ավել քաղաքացի հայտնվեց, հիմա էլի կորան էդ քաղաքացիները? Էդ հո գրիպ չի հիվանադանան առողջանան:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ ապեր, բողոքարկել են, քանի որ սովորել են ՀԱԿ-ից: Լինում են ընտրություններ, հերթական անգամ կեղծվում են, հերթական անգամ ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկում է, հերթական անգամ դատարանը որոշում է ընդունում ոչ ի օգուտ բողոքարկողի, ու սենց անվերջ: ՀԱԿ-ը էս գեղացի համբալին շատ սովորական-պրիմիտիվ դաս ա սովորացրել - բողոքարկիր ընտրության արդյունքներն անկախ ամեն ինչից, մեկա բան չի փոխվելու: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էս բողոքարկումը կոնկրետ ձեռառնոցի ու կայֆավատ ա ՀԱԿ-ի հասցեին, ու որ ուզում ես իմանաս, շատ էլ ճիշտ են անում որ ձեռ են առնում - առիթը տվել են, ձեռ են առնում:


 Էդ դեպքում բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ, բողոքարկելու հապճեպությունը: Ինչու՞ էր գիշերը մեկին տվել: Ինչու՞ էր հաջորդ առավոտվանից հերթ կանգնել, դեռ մարդիկ չեկած ինքը դռների մոտ սպասում էր:

Այլ հարց, որ հետո տեսնելով որ ՀԱԿ-ն երկու տեղ ա բողոքել, որոշեցին առաջինը ՀԱԿ-ինը քննել, ինքն էլ իրա բողոքները ՀԵՏ ՎԵՐՑՐԵՑ:

Անվերջ կարելի ա ամեն աննպատակ առիթով ՀԱԿ-ի վրա բոչկա գլորել, բայց էդ գլորումների անտեղիությունը ու ճշմարտության հետ եզր չունենալը գնալով ավելի զավեշտալի ա դարձնում էդպիսի բոչկաների գլորումները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրկնում եմ. ինձ հոգեհարազատ է ընտրությունները բոյկոտելու սցենարը: Բայց եթե բոյկոտելը օգուտ չի տալու, այն դառնում է անիմաստագույն բան:


Նախ, ինչ գիտես որ օգուտ չի տալու: Մինչև հիմա ոչ մեկը չի բոյկոտել, որ տեսնենք օգուտ տալու է թե չէ: Երկրորդ, բա ինչի մինչև հիմա սահնադրական պայքարը անիմաստագույն չի դառել ? Ոնց որ էլի օգուտ չի տալիս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ դեպքում բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ, բողոքարկելու հապճեպությունը: Ինչու՞ էր գիշերը մեկին տվել: Ինչու՞ էր հաջորդ առավոտվանից հերթ կանգնել, դեռ մարդիկ չեկած ինքը դռների մոտ սպասում էր:
> 
> Այլ հարց, որ հետո տեսնելով որ ՀԱԿ-ն երկու տեղ ա բողոքել, որոշեցին առաջինը ՀԱԿ-ինը քննել, ինքն էլ իրա բողոքները ՀԵՏ ՎԵՐՑՐԵՑ:
> 
> Անվերջ կարելի ա ամեն աննպատակ առիթով ՀԱԿ-ի վրա բոչկա գլորել, բայց էդ գլորումների անտեղիությունը ու ճշմարտության հետ եզր չունենալը գնալով ավելի զավեշտալի ա դարձնում էդպիսի բոչկաների գլորումները:


Ապեր, էս սաղ մտնում ա ՀԱԿ-ին ձեռ անելու սցենարի մեջ: Ալամ աշխարհը գիտեր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկելու ա: ՈՒ  մինչև ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկում ա, թղքերն առնում գնում ա, մեկ էլ հոպ, իրանից լավ բողոքարկող կա: Կայֆավատ բառիս բուն իմաստով: Մնում ա,ո ր դու հիմա ինձ համոզոս, որ եթե մենակ ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկեր, դատարանը պիտի բավարարեր բողոքը: Բայց ափսոս չստացվեց: 

Քաղաքի ընտրությունների բողոքարկումը հիշում ես ?? Ավելի լավ ա չհիշես թե ինչ կատարվեց, թե չէ էլ բողոքարկելուց բան չես խոսա:

Մոռացա հա - ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ի վրա բոչկա չենք գլորում: Ավելի շուտ ՀԱԿ-ն ա սաղիս վրա բոշկա գլորում: Էս Զուրաբյանի հարցազրույցից հետո, ուզում եմ անկեղծ չափալախ տամ Զուրաբյանին խաբեբայությամբ զբաղվելու համար:

----------


## Elmo

> Բացատրությունդ չեմ կարդացել, որ ասես որ համարի գրառումն ա կկարդամ, բայց մի հարց ինքդ այդպես կվարվե՞ս, 5000 չէ թող 100000 լինի, կանե՞ս:


Ապեր ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը: Ընտրակաշառքի՞:Դու չգիտե՞ս որ զրկված մարդը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ ա: Պատկերացրա անապատում 6 օր առանց ջրի ման ես գալիս, ու մեկ էլ մի շիշ ջուր են ուզում վրեդ վաճառեն: Թևիդ էլ 20 000 դոլլարանոց ռոլեքս կա: Ասում են ռոլեքսը տուր, ջուրը վեկալ: Կտա՞ս, թե՞ չէ:
Իսկ քաղաքում, ցայտաղբյուրի մոտ կանգնաց մի շիշ ջուրը 100 դրամով էլ չես գնի չէ՞:
Հիմա դու չես կարա էդ 5000 դրամ վերցնողին մեղադրես, քանի իրա վիճակն ու պրոբլեմները չես ուսումնասիրել: Եթե մարդը գոնե մեկ օր, գոնե  տարվա մեջ մեկ օր կարա 5000 դրամ ավել կպցնի, ու առավել քան վստահ ա, որ եթե չվերցնի էլ, ով պետք ա էն էլ անցնելու ա, ինչի՞ չպիտի վերցնի: Տանը սոված երեխա ունենալը հեշտ բան ա՞:

Օրինակ իմ սոցիալական վիճակը ինձ թույլ ա տալիս 50 000 առաջարկելու դեպքում էլ թքեմ վրաները ու ընտրեմ ում ուզում եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ համար մեծ գումար առաջարկեն չեմ վերցնի: Անպայման կվերցնեմ: Օրինակ օրհասական խնդիր լուծող գումար եթե առաջարկեն, առանց աչքս թարթելու կվերցնեմ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Չուկ ջան, ապ, բանակը ինքնագլուխ ոչ մի բան չի կարող անել  :


Քննարկում ենք հարցեր, որոնք այլ ազգերի ու երկրների դեպքում 1000 անգամ կրկնվել են: Եկեք գոնե այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ եղած միջազգային փորձը նայենք ու փորձենք հասկանալ տրամաբանությունը: 
Խոսքը ներքաղաքական  կոնֆլիկտի ու դրա հաղթահարման ձևերի մասին է:  Ժողովուրդ ասածը այդ պրոցոսում սուբյեկտ չի: Նրա գործը ըստ իր շահերի այս կամ այն կողմին սատարելն է:
 Եթե երկիրը իր նախորդ պատմության   արդյունքում զարգացել, հասել է հասուն դեմոկրատիայի կուլտուրային, ապա  խաղերը խաղացվում են ըստ սահմանված կաննոների /ընտրություններով, ըստ եղած սահմանադրության կամ հարգվող սկզբունքների/
Եթե երկիրը, / հասարակությունը/  չունի հասարակական կոնֆլիկտի լուծման նախորդ  կուլտուրա, ապա այն հանգրվանում է ստորադաս որևէ հին ձևի վրա, համաձայն  իր ներհասրակական պատկերացումների: 
Այսօր  մենք իջել կանգնել ենք  ներհասրակական կոնֆլիկտի լուծման նախնադարյան սկզբունքների վրաք- իրար ենք ուտում:  Հետևաբար իհարկե և ժողովուրդն  է մեղավոր, և կողմերը: 
Իհարկե եթե հիմիկվա նիստ ու կացով ու տնտեսությամբ հայաստան կոչված ներկա պետականությունը գոյության գառանտիաներ ունենար, ապա  կարելի էր սպասել մի 5 սերունդ ու  մեզանում էլ արևմտյան ստանդարտի ընտրական ու սահմանադրական մեխանիզմները երևի աշխատեին*/ երևի /*:
Բայց հարցը բարդացած է հենց պետականության գաճաճության, իսկ իրականում չգոյության հանգամանքով:  Այդ պատճառով էլ մեր վեճը շատ հիստերիկ է: Որոշներս վախենում ենք հայտնվել նոր 15 թվի մեջ, մյուսներն էլ իրենց շատ շատ խելոք ու հեռատես համարելով ասում են հանգիստ , էս անգամ չեղավ վաղը կստացվի, վաղը չեղավ, մյուս օրը կստացվի:
Խոստովանում եմ- ես վախեցողներից եմ: Բայց նաև հուսով եմ, թե դեռ  փրկվելու շանսեր  կան ու 
դրա համար էլ վիճում եմ: 
Վերադառնանք սկզբին- Ինչ էին անում այլ հասարակությունները նման պայմաններում:- Իրար էին կոտորում: Ֆրանսիայում բարիկադներով ժողովրդի մի 10 տոկոսը ելավ իրար դեմ:  Տվին իրար եղան դանակով, կացինը գելիոտինով փոխարինեցին, բայց  մեծ  բան չստացվեց, չնայած հասկացան որ ներքին քաղաքականությունը լուրջ գործ է:
Անգլիայում  պարբերաբար շեֆերի  արյուն էին  թափում,  տեսան որ ցանկացած իշխանություն վերցրած մորթվելու է, ասին թքած ըսենց իշխանությունն վրա, արեք հերթով խաղը խաղանք, որ չմորթվենք: Մտածեցին, մտածեցին պառլամենտ ու օրենքներ սարքեցին ասին, վերջ իրար էլ չենք կոտորելու, հերթով ենք կայֆավատ անելու, էս գրածով ենք իրար խաբելու:
Ամերիկայում նոր-նոր եկածները նորից մոռանալով իրենց պապերի փորձը, սկսին իրար կոտորել, բայց իսկաույն հասկացան որ սա անցած էտապ է: -Նստեցին էլի թուղթ գրեցին, ասին թղթով ենք խաղում: Բայց երբ պարզվեց որ որոշները համը հանում են,  թուղթը սկսեց չաշխատել: Իրար դեմ ելան հյուսիս-հարավ որպես *իրարից տարանջատված տարբեր երկրներ* ու պատերազմով հարցը լուծեցին: 
Ռուսաստանում 2 մեծ թև իր բանակներով -բոլշեվիկ մենշեվիկով էր խաղը խաղում: Մարդիկ յան տված էին: Բոլշեվիկը գալիս էր ասում էին ցավդ տանեմ, ես քո կողմնակիցն եմ, մյուսը գալիս էր, նրան էին երդվում: Ավելի սովածները մի քիչ արյուն թափեցին, կուշտ- հարիֆներին դես-դեն լարեցին, իշխանությունը վերցրին:
Հնդկաստանում, համաձայն իրենց կրոնական աշխարհայացքային տեսակետների,  մարդիկ իրենց անհատական պայքարն էին մղում- զոհվում էին միլոններով, բայց հաղթեցին ազգովի- ներքին քաղաքացիական պայքարը բերեց  անկախացման,  բայց այնքան էլ չփոխեց ներքաղաքական դրվածքը:
Այսօր մուսուլմանները արևմուտքի դեմ "սուրբ" պատերազմի  մեջ են անհատների մակարդակով- էլի անհատական զոհողությունը  բերելու է ընդհանուրի հաղթանակին: 
Այսինքն կախված իրադրությունից ու հասարակական կուլտուրայից պայքարի ձևերը անպայման տարբեր են:  Ու պայքարն իր մեջ անպայման արյուն ունի:
Մեզանում ներքին երկփեղկվածությունը շատ մեծ է, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մեր մշակութային, կամ հասարակական կուլտուրան մղելու է բոլորին միավորվելու, 5000 կաշառք չվերցնելու, 100 տոկոսով ընտրությունների գնալու ու կատարյալ քաղաքացի դառնալու:   Շատ ավելի հավանական է, որ ըստ նախկին տրամաբնության /15 թիվ, 19-18, 88, 90, 91 թվի Ադրբեջանական ջարդեր, 88-ից  շարունակվող արտագաղթ հենց հայաստանից/ ոչ մի բան էլ տեղի չունենա ու մարդիկ   համակերպվեն նաև պետականության կորստի հետ: 
Սրանում էլ մեծ տրագեդիա չկա: Եթե մենք եղած իշխանական մորդերը ծնած ու հիմա էլ դրանց դեմ կզած ազգն ենք, ապա դա տրամաբանական ելք է: Ազգայնական դեմագոգիան տեղին չի: Իհարկե լեզուն է ափսոս, բայց ինչ արած՞: :Shok: 
Նորից կրկնվեմ, որ միամտություն է կարծել, թե որևէ երկրում հարցերը լուծվել են 100-ավոր տոկոսներով: 
Ոչ, հարցերը միշտ էլ լուծել են փառասեր ու  իշխանատենչ մարդիկ, որոնք կազմակերպել են վիճակին ադեկվատ կորիզ, սկզբնական մի քանի սկզբունքային, վիճակ շեղող քայլեր են կատարել, հետո արդեն ստանալով հասարակության ավելի մեծ հատվածների աջակցությունը, վերջնախաղերը շահել են արդեն մասսաների աջակցությամբ: 
Մնացածը հեքիաթ է:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, հինը չգիտեմ, բայց էդ ինչիա չարդարացված? Եթե մտնում եմ պայքարի մեջ, ուրեմն գոնե որոշակի տեսլական պետքա ունենամ: Հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Որ լիդերի համար չես պայքարում: Բայց իմ, քո, մյուսի հաղթանակի դեպքում երկրի ղեկը տալիս ենք էդ լիդերի ձեռքը: Եթե հաղթենք, բայց էլի նույն տաշտակի առաջ կանգնենք, էլ քանի կոպեկ արժի էդ պայքարը? 88-ին իհարկե լիդերների համար չէին պայքարում, բայց վերջիվերջո լիդերն էլ ա չէ կարևոր? Պայքարը գլխավորողիցա շատ բան կախված: Էն ժամանակ Լևոնի ու Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի անունով երդվում էին: Իրականում հակասություն չկա: Շատ մարդիկ հենց էդ պասիվության պատճառով են հեռանում շարժումից: Խոսքն այստեղ իմ մասին չի:
> Ասում ես պատասխանատվություն: Հարգելիս, գնում ընտրում եմ, հետո պարզվումա որ իմ ձայնից մարդիկ հրաժարվում են: Որպես քաղաքացի քվեարկելը իմ պարտականություննա, որն էլ կատարում եմ: Մեկ էլ ստացվումա, որ ձայնս կամ կեղծվումա, կամ էլ տեղա հասնում, բայց ում համար որ քվեարկել եմ յանա տալիս: Բայց ոչինչ, մեկա գնալու եմ ընտրության: Ինչքան ուզում են բոյկոտ-մոյկոտ ասեն:
> 
> Առաջնորդ հետո շարժում, թե շարժում հետո առաջնորդ... հավի-ձվի պատմություննա հիշեցնում: Դժգոհ մարդիկ շատ կային, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը կազմակերպվեց, ընդհանուր տեսք և ուղղվածություն ստացավ միայն ԼՏՊ-ի քաղաքականություն վերադառնալուց հետո:
> 
> Էդ քո ասած "հաճույքից" բոլորիս էլ բաժինա ընկնում, անկախ այն բանից ոնց ենք մտածում: 
> 
> Նշածդ երեք կատեգորիաների միջև պատասխանատվության բաժանվելու մտքին համամիտ եմ:
> 
> ...


 Թե ինչու միլիոնից ավելի քաղաքացի հայտնվեց ու կորավ, ես իմ տեսակետը ներկայացրել եմ. մարդիկ հեշտ հաղթանակի հույս ունեին, առաջին դժվարությունից ընկրկեցին:

Հետադարձ հայացք.
Ի սկզբանե հայտարարվել էր, որ ուժային գործողությունների չենք անցնելու: Ինչու՞ իշխանությունը մարտի 1 արեց: Որովհետև որքան էլ որ շատերը չհասկանան, էդ խաղաղ ցույցերը բերում էին իշխանության ավարտին, դանակով կտրուկ վիրահատություն էր պետք: Արեցին:

Վախեցա՞ն մարդիկ:
Հա, վախեցան:
Հիասթափվեցի՞ն մարդիկ:
Հա, հիասթափվեցին:
Եթե մարտի 20-ից հետո նույն քանակներով հավաքվեին, ոչ թե մեծ մասն արդեն հիասթափված ու վախեցած լիներ, ընթացքը լրիվ ուրիշ էր լինելու: Գուցե երկրորդ մարտի 1 էլ լիներ, էդ իմաստով վախը հասկանալի ա: Բայց փաստ ա, որ էդ միլիոնի մեծ մասը ընդամենը արագ հաղթանակով ոգևորված մարդիկ էին, ովքեր իրականում չունեին պայքարի ոգի: Պայքարի իրական ոգի ունեցողները մնացին: Առավել սկզբունքայիններն առ այսօր են ոտի վրա:

Առաջնորդների գոյությունը կարևոր է: Բայց դա չի ամենաէականը:
Նոր իշխանության ձևավորումից հետո թեկուզ տականքի բերենք իշխանության, բայց էդ ժողովուրդը իր ժամանակավոր հաղթանակով ոգևորված չտոնի ու ընկրկի, գնա տներում նստի, տեսնեմ սե՞նց կշարունակվի: Այս սա ա կարևորագույն մտածելակերպը, որ մեր ժողովրդի մեծ մասը չեն կարողանում որդեգրեն: Ու երբ որդեգրեն, էդ թվում դու որդեգրես, կհասկանաք, որ ոչ թե ձեր պայքարի արդյունքում ինչ-որ մեկը ղեկին ա նստում, այլ դուք եք ղեկին նստացնում, ու դեռ շարունակում եք իրեն կառավարել, ավելորդ շարժվել չթույլատրել: Ու էդ դեպքում կհասկանաք, որ ձեզնից ա կախված ու դուք պիտի լինեք ընդհանուրի մասնիկը՝ ոչ թե լիդերի արժանիքներից ելնելով, այլ ընդհանուրի մասնիկը լինելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էս սաղ մտնում ա ՀԱԿ-ին ձեռ անելու սցենարի մեջ: Ալամ աշխարհը գիտեր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկելու ա: ՈՒ  մինչև ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկում ա, թղքերն առնում գնում ա, մեկ էլ հոպ, իրանից լավ բողոքարկող կա: Կայֆավատ բառիս բուն իմաստով: Մնում ա,ո ր դու հիմա ինձ համոզոս, որ եթե մենակ ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկեր, դատարանը պիտի բավարարեր բողոքը: Բայց ափսոս չստացվեց: 
> 
> Քաղաքի ընտրությունների բողոքարկումը հիշում ես ?? Ավելի լավ ա չհիշես թե ինչ կատարվեց, թե չէ էլ բողոքարկելուց բան չես խոսա:
> 
> Մոռացա հա - ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ի վրա բոչկա չենք գլորում: Ավելի շուտ ՀԱԿ-ն ա սաղիս վրա բոշկա գլորում: Էս Զուրաբյանի հարցազրույցից հետո, ուզում եմ անկեղծ չափալախ տամ Զուրաբյանին խաբեբայությամբ զբաղվելու համար:


Դու հասարակ բան հաշվի չես առնում. առաջինը, ընդ որում օրենքի խախտումով, ՀԱԿ-ի բողոքներին են ընթացք տվել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու հասարակ բան հաշվի չես առնում. առաջինը, ընդ որում օրենքի խախտումով, ՀԱԿ-ի բողոքներին են ընթացք տվել:


Չուկ, գիտես ինչ ես անում հիմա: Կներես, բայց զբաղված ես մենթալ մաստուրբացիայով: Ինչ կապ ունի ումն են առաջինը ընթացք տվել, տվել են թե չեն տվել, քանի դիմում բողոք ա եղել, քանիսն ա գրանցվել ? Կարևորը վերջնական արդյունքն ա - բողոքարկել ես չես բողոքարկել, մեկ ա բուֆետչիկը ԱԺ պատգամավոր ա դառել: Պրիտոմ, ԱԺ պատգամավոր ա դառել շատ դժվար ընտրությունների արդյունքում, քանի որ ընտրախախտումներ են եղել, ինքը բողոքարկել ա, բողոքն էլ ուշ են լսել, իրա իրավունքները ոտնահարել են, բայց հերոսաբար հաղթահարել ա էտ ամեն ինչը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու շատ լավ եղավ որ էս տղեն դառավ ԱԺ պատգամավոր: Չեմ սիրում երբ ընդհանուր պատկերը փչացնում են որոշ անիմաստ էլեմենտներով: Իսկ հիմա, էս ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա Նիկոլ դեպուտատը լրիվ անիմաստ էլեմենտ էր լինելու: 

Ինչպես ասում են, պետք չի մարգարիտներ շաղ տալ խոզերի առաջ - ինչ գործ ունի Նիլոը ԱԺ-ում, կամ ազատության մեջ ընդհանրապես: Հայկական իրականության տրամաբանությունն այնպիսին է, որ Նիկոլը պիտի բանտում լինի, իսկ էս համբալը դեպուտատ: Շատ սիրուն ու իրական ա նայվում:

----------

Բիձա (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, գիտես ինչ ես անում հիմա: Կներես, բայց զբաղված ես մենթալ մաստուրբացիայով: Ինչ կապ ունի ումն են առաջինը ընթացք տվել, տվել են թե չեն տվել, քանի դիմում բողոք ա եղել, քանիսն ա գրանցվել ? Կարևորը վերջնական արդյունքն ա - բողոքարկել ես չես բողոքարկել, մեկ ա բուֆետչիկը ԱԺ պատգամավոր ա դառել: Պրիտոմ, ԱԺ պատգամավոր ա դառել շատ դժվար ընտրությունների արդյունքում, քանի որ ընտրախախտումներ են եղել, ինքը բողոքարկել ա, բողոքն էլ ուշ են լսել, իրա իրավունքները ոտնահարել են, բայց հերոսաբար հաղթահարել ա էտ ամեն ինչը:


Տրիբուն ձյա, քանի որ վերջին գրածներդ անտրամաբանական են, մի հատ էլ սկզբից գնանք:
Հստակեցնում եմ. ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկել ա, բողոքներին ընթացք ա տրվել, վերահաշվարկ ա կատարվել, արդյունքում Նիկոլի ձեները ավելացել են, չնչին: Հաշվի առնելով որ հենց էսպես ա լինելու, ավելի շատ տեղեր չէին բողոքարկել: Հստակեցնում եմ. Արա Սիմոնյանը վերահաշվարկել էր տվել ամենաքիչ խախտումներով տեղերը, վախենալով ՀԱԿ-ի բողոքներից: Մնացածն ինչ էլ ասես, կներես ձյաձ, բայց ֆուֆլո ես գանյատ անելու (էս քո լեզվով):

----------


## Chuk

> Ու շատ լավ եղավ որ էս տղեն դառավ ԱԺ պատգամավոր: Չեմ սիրում երբ ընդհանուր պատկերը փչացնում են որոշ անիմաստ էլեմենտներով: Իսկ հիմա, էս ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա Նիկոլ դեպուտատը լրիվ անիմաստ էլեմենտ էր լինելու:


Ինչպես բազմիցս ասել եմ, ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ: Ընտրությունը Նիկոլին պատգամավոր դարձնելու համար չէր, մանդատի խնդիր չէր: Ավելին, թե ես, թե դու գիտենք, որ ինքը շատ արագ զրկվելու էր մանդատից՝ դատական որոշումից անմիջապես հետո: Ու թե որքան ես շարունակելու նման գրառումները, որով պատրանք է ստեղծվում, որ Նիկոլի պատգամավոր դառնալու խնդիր կար, այլ ոչ թե սա պայքարի հերթական հանգրվան էր, չգիտեմ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ինչպես բազմիցս ասել եմ, ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ: Ընտրությունը Նիկոլին պատգամավոր դարձնելու համար չէր, մանդատի խնդիր չէր: Ավելին, թե ես, թե դու գիտենք, որ ինքը շատ արագ զրկվելու էր մանդատից՝ դատական որոշումից անմիջապես հետո: Ու թե որքան ես շարունակելու նման գրառումները, որով պատրանք է ստեղծվում, որ Նիկոլի պատգամավոր դառնալու խնդիր կար, այլ ոչ թե սա պայքարի հերթական հանգրվան էր, *չգիտեմ*:


 Բա ով գիտի՞

----------


## Chuk

> Բա ով գիտի՞


Երևի նա, ով գիտի, թե էս գրառումդ ինչ նպատակով ես արել, ինչ ես ուզել ասել, ինչքանով ա իմաստավորված, ինչ խնդիր ա լուծում և այլն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, քանի որ վերջին գրածներդ անտրամաբանական են, մի հատ էլ սկզբից գնանք:
> Հստակեցնում եմ. ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքարկել ա, բողոքներին ընթացք ա տրվել, վերահաշվարկ ա կատարվել, արդյունքում Նիկոլի ձեները ավելացել են, չնչին: Հաշվի առնելով որ հենց էսպես ա լինելու, ավելի շատ տեղեր չէին բողոքարկել: Հստակեցնում եմ. Արա Սիմոնյանը վերահաշվարկել էր տվել ամենաքիչ խախտումներով տեղերը, վախենալով ՀԱԿ-ի բողոքներից: Մնացածն ինչ էլ ասես, կներես ձյաձ, բայց ֆուֆլո ես գանյատ անելու (էս քո լեզվով):


Ապեր, դու լուրջ տրամաբանում ես, ես գանյատ եմ անում ու ֆուֆլո եմ տալկատ անում: Արդյունքում ՀԱԿ-ը թքել ա փեդին, Նիկոլին ավելացրած մի քանի ձայներով, իսկ բուֆետչիկը ՀԱԿ-ի համար օրենք ու սահմանադրություն ա գրելու: ՈՒ ՀԱԿ-ից ոչ մի վարկյան էլ չի վախեցել, ոչ մեկը: Վախեցող լինեին չէին կեղծի: Սաղ սուտկեն ոնց ուզել են տժացել են ընտրատեղամասերում, հանկարծ բողոքարկումից վախեցան: Վայ վայ վայ, ինչքան վախենալու ա ՀԱԿ-ը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դու լուրջ տրամաբանում ես, ես գանյատ եմ անում ու ֆուֆլո եմ տալկատ անում: Արդյունքում ՀԱԿ-ը թքել ա փեդին, Նիկոլին ավելացրած մի քանի ձայներով, իսկ բուֆետչիկը ՀԱԿ-ի համար օրենք ու սահմանադրություն ա գրելու: ՈՒ ՀԱԿ-ից ոչ մի վարյան էլ չի վախեցել, ոչ մեկը: Վախեցող լինեին չէին կեղծի: Սաղ սւոտկեն ոնց ուզել են տժացել են ընտրատեղամասերում, հանկարծ բողոքարկումից վախղեցան: Վայ վայ վայ, ինչքան վախենալու ա ՀԱԿ-ը:


Տրիբուն ձյա, լա՞վ ես, ապեր  :Smile: 
Պարզ չի՞, որ իրանք պիտի ամեն ինչ անեին, հնարավորինս կեղծիքները թաքցնելու համար: Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ եթե էնքանն ապաշքյարա են արել, ուրեմն չէ:
Քո իսկապես տրամաբանող ուղեղին եմ հանձնում  այն, ինչ նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում գրել եմ: Գուշակիր 10 անգամից, թե ինչի Բանգլադեշի ու Հրազդանի ընտրությունները (պատգամավորի թափուր մանդատի համար) անցան առանց որևէ աղմուկի, համարվեց, որ եղել են «արդար ու թափանցիկ» ընտրություններ: Երբ որ կկարողանաս նորմալ ձևակերպված ու իսկապես տրամաբանված, այլ ոչ թե «Ախպեր, ՀԱԿ-ի վրա սաղ էլ թքած ունեն» տիպի հուզական, էմոցիոնալ բացատրություն տալ, կկարողանանք քննարկումը շարունակել: Հակառակ դեպքում կասեմ «հա, Տրիբուն ձյա, ցավդ էլ տանեմ, ի՜նչ խելոք բան ասիր է, փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ը հավայի շուխուռ ա անում, դու էլ ամենամոզգ պոլիտիկն ես, ափսոս տեղդ չգիտեն»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչպես բազմիցս ասել եմ, ևս մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ: Ընտրությունը Նիկոլին պատգամավոր դարձնելու համար չէր, մանդատի խնդիր չէր: Ավելին, թե ես, թե դու գիտենք, որ ինքը շատ արագ զրկվելու էր մանդատից՝ դատական որոշումից անմիջապես հետո: Ու թե որքան ես շարունակելու նման գրառումները, որով պատրանք է ստեղծվում, որ Նիկոլի պատգամավոր դառնալու խնդիր կար, այլ ոչ թե սա պայքարի հերթական հանգրվան էր, չգիտեմ:


Ապեր, ուրեմն էս գրառումները մեկը ես անելու եմ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև հասկանամ, կամ մեկը հասկանալի ձևով, ինձ` տխմարից, բացատրի թե ինչ ա նշանակումպայքարի հերթական հանգրվան, ու քանի նման հանգրվան ենք ակնկալում տեսանելու ապագայում, գոնե այն ժամանակ քանի ես կենդանի եմ: 

Մեկ էլ անելու եմ, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը ինձ ու սաղին, հեսա թերթերից մի քսան հատ մեջբերում կանեմ, որտեղ ասում էր, որ հազար տոկոս ընտրություններում հաղթելու ենք: Հետո էլ Զուրաբյանն ասում ա, գիտեինք որ չենք հաղթելու: Էտ խի են սենց փիս խաբում ? Ապեր սաղ ասածս հենց էս ա  - ՀԱԿ-ը անկեղծ չի ոչ իրա հետ, որ իրա ամենահավատարիմ հետևորդների հետ, ու ոչ էլ, որ ավելի վատ ա, ժողովրդական լայն զանգվածների հետ: 

Ես խաբված եմ, զզված եմ, ու ՀԱԿ-ը աչքիս գրողն ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, լա՞վ ես, ապեր 
> Պարզ չի՞, որ իրանք պիտի ամեն ինչ անեին, հնարավորինս կեղծիքները թաքցնելու համար: Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ եթե էնքանն ապաշքյարա են արել, ուրեմն չէ:
> Քո իսկապես տրամաբանող ուղեղին եմ հանձնում  այն, ինչ նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում գրել եմ: Գուշակիր 10 անգամից, թե ինչի Բանգլադեշի ու Հրազդանի ընտրությունները (պատգամավորի թափուր մանդատի համար) անցան առանց որևէ աղմուկի, համարվեց, որ եղել են «արդար ու թափանցիկ» ընտրություններ: Երբ որ կկարողանաս նորմալ ձևակերպված ու իսկապես տրամաբանված, այլ ոչ թե «Ախպեր, ՀԱԿ-ի վրա սաղ էլ թքած ունեն» տիպի հուզական, էմոցիոնալ բացատրություն տալ, կկարողանանք քննարկումը շարունակել: Հակառակ դեպքում կասեմ «հա, Տրիբուն ձյա, ցավդ էլ տանեմ, ի՜նչ խելոք բան ասիր է, փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ը հավայի շուխուռ ա անում, դու էլ ամենամոզգ պոլիտիկն ես, ափսոս տեղդ չգիտեն»:


Չէ ապեր, զահլա չունեմ անիմաստ վերլուծություններ անել: Ես իրավիճակը գնահատում եմ վերջնական արդյունքով: Ուզում են թող թաքցնեն: Ինչ անենք: նախագահի ընտրություննբերցի հետո էլ մարդկանց են գնդակահարել: Ինչ ես խորացած վերլուծություններ անում մի տեղ, որտեղ վերլուծությունն ինքնին անիմաստ է: Կթաքցնեն, չեն թաքցնի, արդար էր, անարդար էր - Չուկ, ում տանձին ա: Դու ոնց որ լուսնից իջած լինես ընկեր: Արդյունքը նույնը չի ???? 

Ես ամենամոզգ պոլիտիկը չեմ, շարքային քաղաքացի եմ, որը փաթեթավորած ունի բոլոր պոիլիտիկներին, այդ թվում ՀԱԿ-ին իր ողջ անձնակազմով: Ամենամոզգ պոիլիտիկները ՀԱԿ-ում են, ու իրանցից փիս վախեցած հիմա բողոքարկման գործընթաց ա գնում, որ սվաղեն կեղծիքները: Ապեր, ղժժժժժալս գալիս ա: Չուկ, դու շատ խելոք տղա ես: Մի տառապի ՀԱԿ-ա մոլությամբ: Քյալին քյալ ա պետք ասել, որ դզվի, թե չէ սաղ կյանքը տենց քյալ կմնա: Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը քյալ ա, ապեր:

----------

Բիձա (13.01.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Չէէ Տրիբուն ձյա, լավ էլ ջոգում են, միշտ էլ ջոգել են, ուղղակի մի բան պիտի անեն թե չէ՞ , հիմա որ չմասնակցեին էլ, երևի կասեինք թող մասնակցեին գոնե մի քիչ ակտիվություն կլիներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ուրեմն էս գրառումները մեկը ես անելու եմ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև հասկանամ, կամ մեկը հասկանալի ձևով, ինձ` տխմարից, բացատրի թե ինչ ա նշանակումպայքարի հերթական հանգրվան, ու քանի նման հանգրվան ենք ակնկալում տեսանելու ապագայում, գոնե այն ժամանակ քանի ես կենդանի եմ: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ անելու եմ, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը ինձ ու սաղին, հեսա թերթերից մի քսան հատ մեջբերում կանեմ, որտեղ ասում էր, որ հազար տոկոս ընտրություններում հաղթելու ենք: Հետո էլ Զուրաբյանն ասում ա, գիտեինք որ չենք հաղթելու: Էտ խի են սենց փիս խաբում ? Ապեր սաղ ասածս հենց էս ա  - ՀԱԿ-ը անկեղծ չի ոչ իրա հետ, որ իրա ամենահավատարիմ հետևորդների հետ, ու ոչ էլ, որ ավելի վատ ա, ժողովրդական լայն զանգվածների հետ: 
> 
> Ես խաբված եմ, զզված եմ, ու ՀԱԿ-ը աչքիս գրողն ա:


Կատարում եմ մեջբերում Զուրաբյանի խոսքերից, որն արել է Նիկոլի թեկնածությունը պաշտպանելու մասին հայտարարելիս.



> «Եթե սա լիներ մանդատի համար պայքար, մենք բնականաբար նման պայքարի մեջ չէինք մտնի, բայց սա մենք դիտարկում ենք որպես գործիք մեր քաղբանտարկյալ ընկերոջ իրավունքների վերականգնման համար: Սա մենք դիտարկում ենք որպես գործիք հասարակության ուշադրությունը նորից կենտրոնացնելու քաղբանտարկյալների խնդրի վրա: Եվ կարծում եմ ավելի լավ թեկնածություն այս խնդիրը լուծելու համար ուղղակի դժվար էր գտնել»,- նշեց Զուրաբյանը:
> 
> Զուրաբյանը նաև վստահություն հայտնեց, որ իշխանությունները կիրառելու են ընտրակեղծիքների ամբողջ պաշարը և մեքենան, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրենք չպետք է մտնեն մի ճակատամարտի մեջ, որից իրենց ակընկալիքն այն է, որ հասարակությունը աջակցի Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին, քաղբանտարկյալներին ժողովրդավարության վերականգնման գործընթացում:


Հետևաբար խոսքերդ մեղմ ասած չէին համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը, այո՛, ասել է որ հաղթելու ենք: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումը ի սկզբանե եղել է հստակ, կարդա՛ մեջերումը: Նորի՛ց կարդա: Էլի՛ կարդա: Էնքան կարդա, որ հաջորդ անգամ խեղաթյուրելիս հիշես, որ դիրքորոշումն էսպիսին ա եղել: Ու ստեղ էական չի, որ դու կարող է այս դիրքորոշմանը համաձայն չլինես: Մի եղիր: Բայց մի՛ խեղաթյուրիր:

Իսկ էսպիսի հանգրվաններ շատ են լինելու:
Գուցե 20 տարի:
Ու էդ 20 տարիներին դուք ամեն պատեհ առիթով ասելու եք, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իրեն սպառել է, ու չնայած այդ սպառմանը, չգիտես ինչու, շարունակելու եք քննարկել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէէ Տրիբուն ձյա, լավ էլ ջոգում են, միշտ էլ ջոգել են, ուղղակի մի բան պիտի անեն թե չէ՞ , հիմա որ չմասնակցեին էլ, երևի կասեինք թող մասնակցեին գոնե մի քիչ ակտիվություն կլիներ:


Եր ջան, շատ բարձր վերլուծական ունակություններ ունենալ պետք չի տեսնելու համար, որ ամեն հաջորդ մասնակցությունը լինում ա ավելի պակաս ակտիվության պայմաններում:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէէ Տրիբուն ձյա, լավ էլ ջոգում են, միշտ էլ ջոգել են, ուղղակի մի բան պիտի անեն թե չէ՞ , հիմա որ չմասնակցեին էլ, երևի կասեինք թող մասնակցեին գոնե մի քիչ ակտիվություն կլիներ:


Չէ Եր:




> Խուճուճը Նիկոլին կկրի: Նախադեպն ունենք: Չոռնի Լևոնին, ո՞նց կրեց: Նիկոլն ափսոս ա, կարգին տղայա, պետք չի աննպատակ խաղերի մեջ ներքաշել, որ վերջում արձանագրենք, որ «ռեժիմը մեկ անգամ ևս բացահայտեց իր հանցավոր էությունը»: Նիկոլը սիմվոլ ա - մի փչացրեք մեր վերջին անարատ հույսը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր, ուրեմն էս գրառումները մեկը ես անելու եմ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև հասկանամ, կամ մեկը հասկանալի ձևով, ինձ` տխմարից, բացատրի թե ինչ ա նշանակումպայքարի հերթական հանգրվան, ու քանի նման հանգրվան ենք ակնկալում տեսանելու ապագայում, գոնե այն ժամանակ քանի ես կենդանի եմ: 
> 
> Մեկ էլ անելու եմ, քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը ինձ ու սաղին, հեսա թերթերից մի քսան հատ մեջբերում կանեմ, որտեղ ասում էր, որ հազար տոկոս ընտրություններում հաղթելու ենք: Հետո էլ Զուրաբյանն ասում ա, գիտեինք որ չենք հաղթելու: Էտ խի են սենց փիս խաբում ? Ապեր սաղ ասածս հենց էս ա  - ՀԱԿ-ը անկեղծ չի ոչ իրա հետ, որ իրա ամենահավատարիմ հետևորդների հետ, ու ոչ էլ, որ ավելի վատ ա, ժողովրդական լայն զանգվածների հետ: 
> 
> Ես խաբված եմ, զզված եմ, ու ՀԱԿ-ը աչքիս գրողն ա:


Զսպիր զայրույթդ ախպեր ջան,  :Smile: 
Վերանայիր խաբվածությունդ, քանզի խաբողներն ավելի շատ են քաշվել:   :Hands Up: 
Զզվանքդ հաղթահարի հակառակ զգացողություններ արթնացնող  կյանքի փոքր քմհաճույքներով- , օրինակ մի բաժակ լավ կոֆեյով,կամ  թեյով:
Խնայիր քեզ, առողջությունդ, զգուշացիր  ինֆարկտից, քանզի կյանքն ավելին է, քան ՀԱԿ-ը:  /~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~/ :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ ապեր, զահլա չունեմ անիմաստ վերլուծություններ անել: Ես իրավիճակը գնահատում եմ վերջնական արդյունքով: Ուզում են թող թաքցնեն: Ինչ անենք: նախագահի ընտրություննբերցի հետո էլ մարդկանց են գնդակահարել: Ինչ ես խորացած վերլուծություններ անում մի տեղ, որտեղ վերլուծությունն ինքնին անիմաստ է: Կթաքցնեն, չեն թաքցնի, արդար էր, անարդար էր - Չուկ, ում տանձին ա: Դու ոնց որ լուսնից իջած լինես ընկեր: Արդյունքը նույնը չի ???? 
> 
> Ես ամենամոզգ պոլիտիկը չեմ, շարքային քաղաքացի եմ, որը փաթեթավորած ունի բոլոր պոիլիտիկներին, այդ թվում ՀԱԿ-ին իր ողջ անձնակազմով: Ամենամոզգ պոիլիտիկները ՀԱԿ-ում են, ու իրանցից փիս վախեցած հիմա բողոքարկման գործընթաց ա գնում, որ սվաղեն կեղծիքները: Ապեր, ղժժժժժալս գալիս ա: Չուկ, դու շատ խելոք տղա ես: Մի տառապի ՀԱԿ-ա մոլությամբ: Քյալին քյալ ա պետք ասել, որ դզվի, թե չէ սաղ կյանքը տենց քյալ կմնա: Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը քյալ ա, ապեր:


Տրիբուն ձյա,  սկսենք նրանից, որ ես ՀԱԿ-ամոլությամբ չեմ տառապում, այլ ի տարբերություն քեզ իրար կողք եմ դնում բոլոր հանգամանքները:

Արդյունքը նույնը չի: Փաստացի չմասնակցելու դեպքում ջուրը ծանծաղ ա, փոթորկի հետք անգամ չկա: Ու միայն նման անընդհատ բզումներն են, անընդհատ թեկուզ փոքր քամիների ստեղծումն ա, որ կարող ա բերի փոթորկի: Իհարկե. հնարավոր է, որ փոթորկին չհասնենք: Մենակ թե մի բան շատ պարզ ա. քամիների բացակայության պայմանում հաստատ չի լինելու, իսկ քամիներ լինելու դեպքում *հնարավոր է*, որ լինի:

Սա պարզագույն բան ա, որը պիտի որ հասկանայիր, ու էս իմաստով լիքը հանգրվանները կարևոր են: Թա ա պատճառը, որ էսօր ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին մարդիկ կան, եթե չլինեին, մարդիկ չէին լինի: Ամեն ինչ շատ հստակ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ Եր:


Կարդա նախորդ գրառումներս, որտեղ հստակ բացատրում ու ցույց եմ տալիս, որ հաղթելու խնդիր չկար: Խնդիրը լրիվ ուրիշ էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը, այո՛, ասել է որ հաղթելու ենք: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումը ի սկզբանե եղել է հստակ, կարդա՛ մեջերումը:


Հազար անգամ կարդացել եմ: Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը ՀԱԿ-ից չի? Կամ ՀԱԿ-ից ա, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ինքը իրանից գլուխ չի հանում: Տղեն շտաբի պետն էր: Ավելի վատ իրանց համար, որ չեն ջոգում ով որտեղ ինչ պիտի ասի: Բայց Հմայակին կանկրետնի քաշեցին - նա մի ձևի լեզու կգտներ ղզլբաշների հետ, որ դեպուտատ դառնար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա,  սկսենք նրանից, որ ես ՀԱԿ-ամոլությամբ չեմ տառապում, այլ ի տարբերություն քեզ իրար կողք եմ դնում բոլոր հանգամանքները:
> 
> Արդյունքը նույնը չի: Փաստացի չմասնակցելու դեպքում ջուրը ծանծաղ ա, փոթորկի հետք անգամ չկա: Ու միայն նման անընդհատ բզումներն են, անընդհատ թեկուզ փոքր քամիների ստեղծումն ա, որ կարող ա բերի փոթորկի: Իհարկե. հնարավոր է, որ փոթորկին չհասնենք: Մենակ թե մի բան շատ պարզ ա. քամիների բացակայության պայմանում հաստատ չի լինելու, իսկ քամիներ լինելու դեպքում *հնարավոր է*, որ լինի:
> 
> Սա պարզագույն բան ա, որը պիտի որ հասկանայիր, ու էս իմաստով լիքը հանգրվանները կարևոր են: Թա ա պատճառը, որ էսօր ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին մարդիկ կան, եթե չլինեին, մարդիկ չէին լինի: Ամեն ինչ շատ հստակ ա:


Չուկ ջան, օդի թեթև տատանումները քամի անվանել չի կարելի: Ես կասեի զովիկ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ Եր:


Ապեր, մերսի որ հիշացրիր էս գրածս: Չուկ ճիշտ ա ասում էլի, մեծ պոլիտիկ եմ  :Jpit: )))

----------


## Chuk

> Հազար անգամ կարդացել եմ: Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը ՀԱԿ-ից: Կամ ՀԱԿ-ից ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ինքը իրանից գլուխ չի հանում: Ավելի վատ իրանց համար, որ չեն ջոգում ով որտեղ ինչ պիտի ասի: Բայց Հմայակին կանկրետնի քաշեցին - նա մի ձևի լեզու կգտներ ղզլբաշների հետ, որ դեպուտատ դառնար:


Դավիթ Մաթևոսյանը ՀԱԿ պաշտոնական դիրքորոշման ներկայացնող ՉԻ ԵՂԵԼ: Ինքը եղել ա Նիկոլի շտաբի պետը, ով նաև քարոզչական պատճառներով, այո՛, պիտի նման հայտարարություն աներ: Մենք խոսում ենք ՀԱԿ պաշտոնական տեսակետի՞ մասին, թե խոսում ենք ՀԱԿ-ից ինչ-որ մեկի կարծիքի մասին: ՀԱԿ-ում կարծիքների բազմազանություն կա, խոսքի ազատություն: Բոլորովին պարտադիր չի, որ ՀԱԿ 2 անդամներ նույն բանը մտածեն ու ասեն: Բայց երբ որ խոսում ես ՀԱԿ-ի տեսակետի մասին, պիտի իրա պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը բերես, պիտի մամլո խոսնակի կամ համակարգողի խոսքերը բերես: Թե չէ բնական ա, որ ՆԻկոլի շտաբի պետը պիտի էդպես ասեր:



> Ապեր, մերսի որ հիշացրիր էս գրածս: Չուկ ճիշտ ա ասում էլի, մեծ պոլիտիկ եմ )))


Ի դեպ, ընտրություններն ավարտված են, կեղծված են:
Այն մարդկանց համար, ում համար Նիկոլը սիմվոլ է եղել, ինքը շարունակում է սիմվոլ մնալ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկականից ջուր ծեծոցի դառավ: Էս թեման փակելու վախտն ա աչքիս: Ես իմ համար արձանագրում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը առանց դաս քաղելու նախկինում տեղի ունեցածից, ևս մեկ անգամ հուսախաբ արեց և ինքը իրեն, և իրեն քիչ թե շատ վստահող ժողովրդի մի մասին: Արդյունքում, մեկ անգամ ևս ստորածված ընտրողներ, և բանտային պայմաններում գտնվող Նիկոլ: Նպատակներից և ոչ մեկը չի իրագործվել - Նիկոլը նստելու ա, Նիկոլը դեպուտատ չի, բողոքի ալիք չկա, միջազգային հանրությունը փաթթած ունի, հասարական հնչեղությունը զրո է, լայն զանգվածների ակտիվությունը նվազագույն մակարդակի վրա է, ՀԱԿ-ի որևէ բան անելու պոտենցիալի նկատմամբ կասկածները ավելի են խորանում բոլորի մոտ, Լևոնի անկեղծությունը լուրջ կասկածների տեղիք է տալիս:

----------

Բիձա (13.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, օդի թեթև տատանումները քամի անվանել չի կարելի: Ես կասեի զովիկ:


Ճիշտ ես, դրա համար օրեր շարունակ փորձում ես ապացուցել, որ սխալ քայլ էր: 
Դրա համար մամուլի հրապարակումների մեծ մասը դրա մասին ա:
Դրա համար քաղաքական բոլոր հարթակների թիվ մեկ թեման ա:
Հուշեմ. զովիկի դեպքում էդ ամեն ինչը *կանտեսվեր*:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկականից ջուր ծեծոցի դառավ: Էս թեման փակելու վախտն ա աչքիս: Ես մի համար արձանագրում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը առանց դաս քաղելու նախկինում տեղի ունեցածից, ևս մեկ անգամ հուսախաբ արեց և ինքը իրեն, և իրեն քիչ թե շատ վստահող ժողովրդի մի մասին ևս: Արդյունքում, մեկ անգամ ևս ստորածված ընտրողներ, և բանտային պայմաններում գտնվող Նիկոլ: Նպատակներից և ոչ մեկը չի իրագործվել - Նիկոլը նստելու ա, Նիկոլը դեպուտատ չի, բողոքի ալիք չկա, միջազգային հանրությունը փաթթած ունի, հասարական հնչեղությունը զրո է, լայն զանգվածների ակտիվությունը նվազագույն մակարդակի վրա, ՀԱԿ-ի որևէ բան անելու պոտենցիալի նկատմամբ կասկածները ավելի են խորանում բոլորի մոտ, Լևոնի անկեղծությունը լուրջ կասկածների տեղիք է տալիս:


Շատ լավ, դիցուք:
ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի դաս քաղի իր անցածից, վերլուծի և այլն:
Իսկ դու ե՞րբ պիտի հասկանաս, որ ինքդ էլ քո հայացքները պիտի վերանայես ու վերագնահատես:
Հարցս հռետորական ա, իզուր չասես, որ վերագնահատել ես, դրա համար ես սենց գրում:
Ուղղակի մեր բոլորիս մեջ անսխալականության սինդրոմը նստած ա. «մենք մոզգ ենք, իրանք չեն ջոգում»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ լավ, դիցուք:
> ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի դաս քաղի իր անցածից, վերլուծի և այլն:
> Իսկ դու ե՞րբ պիտի հասկանաս, որ ինքդ էլ քո հայացքները պիտի վերանայես ու վերագնահատես:
> Հարցս հռետորական ա, իզուր չասես, որ վերագնահատել ես, դրա համար ես սենց գրում:
> Ուղղակի մեր բոլորիս մեջ անսխալականության սինդրոմը նստած ա. «մենք մոզգ ենք, իրանք չեն ջոգում»:


Չէ, ապեր, մեկը ես հազար անգամ ասել եմ - ֆորումը իմ մակարդակի գիտակների քննարկման տեղ ա, ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկից ավել մոզգ չի: Մոզգը նրանք են, ովքեր իրենց վրա շարժման առաջնորդի պատասխանատվություն են վերցրել, ու իրենց քաղաքական գործիչներ են համարում: Ես ՀԱԿ-ին ուղղություն չեմ տալիս, ես ինքս իմ` տգետիս  համար արձանագրում եմ ակնհայտ փաստեր: Եթե կարծում ես, որ իմ արձանագրած փաստերից որևէ մեկը այնպես չէ, ինչպես գրված է, կարող ես հակառակվել, բայց ինձ մոզգ ասել պետք չի: Ես իմ մոզգը միայն մի նպատակով եմ օգտագործում, էտ էլ ես գիտեմ թե ինչ նպատակ ա:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկականից ջուր ծեծոցի դառավ: Էս թեման փակելու վախտն ա աչքիս: Ես իմ համար արձանագրում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը առանց դաս քաղելու նախկինում տեղի ունեցածից, ևս մեկ անգամ հուսախաբ արեց և ինքը իրեն, և իրեն քիչ թե շատ վստահող ժողովրդի մի մասին: Արդյունքում, մեկ անգամ ևս ստորածված ընտրողներ, և բանտային պայմաններում գտնվող Նիկոլ: Նպատակներից և ոչ մեկը չի իրագործվել - *Նիկոլը նստելու ա*, Նիկոլը դեպուտատ չի, բողոքի ալիք չկա, միջազգային հանրությունը փաթթած ունի, հասարական հնչեղությունը զրո է, լայն զանգվածների ակտիվությունը նվազագույն մակարդակի վրա է, ՀԱԿ-ի որևէ բան անելու պոտենցիալի նկատմամբ կասկածները ավելի են խորանում բոլորի մոտ, Լևոնի անկեղծությունը լուրջ կասկածների տեղիք է տալիս:


Հա, ՆԻկոլը, նստելու ա: Բայց հիմա հարցը նրանում ա, թե ով իրեն խաբեց բերեց կոխեց էս ծակը՞: 
Իմ կարծիքով ինքն էդքան միամիտ չէր, իրեն հաստատ խաբել են: 
Էտ  ա վատ: Վանոն սրանց հասկացավ, հելավ փախավ- Նիկոլը, գյուղի տղեն-  խաբնվավ: 
Այ քեզի բան՞ :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մտածում մտածում եմ ու չեմ կարում հասկանամ Չուկն ավելի շատ ՀԱԿ-ի ֆանատ թե Տրիբունը :Jpit: , եթե պիկը վերցնենք մարտի մեկը, ապա ցնցումը որ եղավ էտ ժամանակ շարունակվում ա հանդարտվել ու ՀԱԿ-ին չի հաջողվում էտ կանխել, ինչ որ լուրջ բան եթե չլինի սենց էլ կգնա, հասելա ա համարյա զրոյի ու տենց 0 չի դառնում, բայց վերև էլ չի հելնում, ընտրություններին Նիկոլի առաջադրումը կարելի ա նաև դիտարկել ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից իր ուժերը էս փուլում ստուգելու փորձ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մտածում մտածում եմ ու չեմ կարում հասկանամ Չուկն ավելի շատ ՀԱԿ-ի ֆանատ թե Տրիբունը, եթե պիկը վերցնենք մարտի մեկը, ապա ցնցումը որ եղավ էտ ժամանակ շարունակվում ա հանդարտվել ու ՀԱԿ-ին չի հաջողվում էտ կանխել, ինչ որ լուրջ բան եթե չլինի սենց էլ կգնա, հասելա ա համարյա զրոյի ու տենց 0 չի դառնում, բայց վերև էլ չի հելնում, ընտրություններին Նիկոլի առաջադրումը կարելի ա նաև դիտարկել ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից իր ուժերը էս փուլում ստուգելու փորձ:


Հա, ու ՀԱԿ-ը քարերով ուզում էր ատոմային ռումբի դեմ պայքարելով ստուգել իր ուժերը:

Ու Եր ջան, արդեն սպանեցին, թող ինչքան ուզում են ստուգեն, մենակ մեզանից հեռու, լուրջ եմ ասում:

----------


## Rammer

> Մտածում մտածում եմ ու չեմ կարում հասկանամ Չուկն ավելի շատ ՀԱԿ-ի ֆանատ թե Տրիբունը


Երկուսն էլ ինքնամոռաց ՀԱԿ-ի ՊՌ-ն են անում  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ՀԱԿ-ին ուղղություն չեմ տալիս, ես ինքս իմ` տգետիս  համար արձանագրում եմ ակնհայտ փաստեր: Եթե կարծում ես, որ իմ արձանագրած փաստերից որևէ մեկը այնպես չէ, ինչպես գրված է, կարող ես հակառակվել, բայց ինձ մոզգ ասել պետք չի:


Ես մոզգ ասելով եմ *ՀԱԿ*առակվում  :Beee: 
Լավ, արձանագրել, արձանագրել ա: Ես էլ արձանագրեմ: Արդեն տարուց ավել ա ինչ իմ քաղաքական գրառումները մեծամասաբ զուտ էմոցիոնալ ու ոչ խորն են: Արձանագրում եմ պատճառը. որովհետև վերլուծված ու հանգամանալից գրառում անելիս *ՀԱԿ*ափաստարկների չգոյության պատճառով վերցվում է այդ ամբողջից մի ոչ կարևոր կամ էմոցիոնալ հատված ու քննարկումը շարունակվում ոչ խորը, էմոցիոնալ հարթությունում: Իմ հարցադրումներից ոչ մեկն այդպես էլ պատասխան չստացավ: Զուտ արձանագրում էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը: Ընտրակաշառքի՞:Դու չգիտե՞ս որ զրկված մարդը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ ա: Պատկերացրա անապատում 6 օր առանց ջրի ման ես գալիս, ու մեկ էլ մի շիշ ջուր են ուզում վրեդ վաճառեն: Թևիդ էլ 20 000 դոլլարանոց ռոլեքս կա: Ասում են ռոլեքսը տուր, ջուրը վեկալ: Կտա՞ս, թե՞ չէ:
> Իսկ քաղաքում, ցայտաղբյուրի մոտ կանգնաց մի շիշ ջուրը 100 դրամով էլ չես գնի չէ՞:
> Հիմա դու չես կարա էդ 5000 դրամ վերցնողին մեղադրես, քանի իրա վիճակն ու պրոբլեմները չես ուսումնասիրել: Եթե մարդը գոնե մեկ օր, գոնե  տարվա մեջ մեկ օր կարա 5000 դրամ ավել կպցնի, ու առավել քան վստահ ա, որ եթե չվերցնի էլ, ով պետք ա էն էլ անցնելու ա, ինչի՞ չպիտի վերցնի: Տանը սոված երեխա ունենալը հեշտ բան ա՞:
> 
> Օրինակ իմ սոցիալական վիճակը ինձ թույլ ա տալիս 50 000 առաջարկելու դեպքում էլ թքեմ վրաները ու ընտրեմ ում ուզում եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ համար մեծ գումար առաջարկեն չեմ վերցնի: Անպայման կվերցնեմ: Օրինակ օրհասական խնդիր լուծող գումար եթե առաջարկեն, առանց աչքս թարթելու կվերցնեմ:


Օրինակդ սխալ էր :Smile:  Եթե չեմ սխալվում չինական միտք ա,եթե մարդուն տաս ձուկ նա մեկ օր կուշտ կլինի, իսկ եթե սովորեցնես ձուկ բռնել ամբողջ կյանքում կուշտ կլինի, հիմա ախպերս դու ձուկն ես նախընտրու՞մ, թե ձկնորսությունը:
Տանը սոված երեխա ունենալը չի կարող լավ բան լինել, բայց եթե ծնողը էտքան իրա երեխայի մասին մտածող ա ուրեմն չպտի վերձնի, որովհետև էտ քայլով նպաստում ա որ իր երեխան սոված մնա, վերձնողը իրեն է վատություն անում, դե թող չվերձնեն գնան ընտրեն իրանց ուզած մարդուն ու իրանց ձայնին էլ տեր լինեն տենամ էտ ոնց ա վատ լինում, էլ ոչ մի առաջնորդ չի համարձակվի խաղեր տալ:
Խի ախպերս ստեղ ու՞մ չեն առաջարկել, ովա՞ վերձրել, բա խի չեն վերձրե՞լ:

----------

Kuk (13.01.2010), Nareco (14.01.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Օրինակդ սխալ էր Եթե չեմ սխալվում չինական միտք ա,եթե մարդուն տաս ձուկ նա մեկ օր կուշտ կլինի, իսկ եթե սովորեցնես ձուկ բռնել ամբողջ կյանքում կուշտ կլինի, հիմա ախպերս դու ձուկն ես նախընտրու՞մ, թե ձկնորսությունը:
> Տանը սոված երեխա ունենալը չի կարող լավ բան լինել, բայց եթե ծնողը էտքան իրա երեխայի մասին մտածող ա ուրեմն չպտի վերձնի, որովհետև էտ քայլով նպաստում ա որ իր երեխան սոված մնա, վերձնողը իրեն է վատություն անում, դե թող չվերձնեն գնան ընտրեն իրանց ուզած մարդուն ու իրանց ձայնին էլ տեր լինեն տենամ էտ ոնց ա վատ լինում, էլ ոչ մի առաջնորդ չի համարձակվի խաղեր տալ:
> Խի ախպերս ստեղ ու՞մ չեն առաջարկել, ովա՞ վերձրել, բա խի չեն վերձրե՞լ:


Դու նորմալ իրավիճակի մասին ես ասում: Ապեր իսկ եթե դու ձուկ բռնել գիտես, բայց բռնածդ ձկան պոչն են քեզ թողնում, իսկ մնացածը տանում ե՞ն: Իսկ եթե գետին մոտիկ չեն թողնում գաս, որ ձուկ բռնե՞ս: Էդ դեպքում դու դառնում ես սոված, մարդ, որը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ ա, ու թքած ունես, թե 10 տարի հետո ոնց ա լինելու: Էս պահինդ ու սոված ես, ու էս պահի մասին ես մտածում:
Ես անապատի օրինակը ինչի՞ բերեցի: Դու չգիտես ևս 10 կիլոմետր քայլելուց հետո օազիս կգտնե՞ս, թե՞ կպարզես, որ մոտ մի 1000 կիլոմետր էլ ջուր չկա: Դրա համար էլ ձեռիդ ռոլեքսը կփոխես ջրի հետ: Բայց որ գոնե մի քիչ վստահություն լինի, որ մի 10 կիլոմետր էնկողմ օազիս կա, չէս գնա էդ քայլին: Էս ժողովուրդը հիմար ու կաշառակեր չի: Ժողովրդին ստորացրել են ապեր:

----------

Բիձա (13.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Օրինակդ սխալ էր Եթե չեմ սխալվում *չինական միտք ա,եթե մարդուն տաս ձուկ նա մեկ օր կուշտ կլինի, իսկ եթե սովորեցնես ձուկ բռնել ամբողջ կյանքում կուշտ կլինի, հիմա ախպերս դու ձուկն ես նախընտրու՞մ, թե ձկնորսությունը*:
> Տանը սոված երեխա ունենալը չի կարող լավ բան լինել, բայց եթե ծնողը էտքան իրա երեխայի մասին մտածող ա ուրեմն չպտի վերձնի, որովհետև էտ քայլով նպաստում ա որ իր երեխան սոված մնա, վերձնողը իրեն է վատություն անում, դե թող չվերձնեն գնան ընտրեն իրանց ուզած մարդուն ու իրանց ձայնին էլ տեր լինեն տենամ էտ ոնց ա վատ լինում, էլ ոչ մի առաջնորդ չի համարձակվի խաղեր տալ:
> Խի ախպերս ստեղ ու՞մ չեն առաջարկել, ովա՞ վերձրել, բա խի չեն վերձրե՞լ:


Չինացին չինացու համար ա ասել գել ջան: Մեր դեպքում ձուկն ա աշխատում: Դաժե սիլոտկեն, դաժե շերեփուկը, դաժե 10 դրամանոց մի շաբաթ առաջվա հոտած ռակը: :Ok:

----------


## Gayl

> Դու նորմալ իրավիճակի մասին ես ասում: Ապեր իսկ եթե դու ձուկ բռնել գիտես, բայց բռնածդ ձկան պոչն են քեզ թողնում, իսկ մնացածը տանում ե՞ն: Իսկ եթե գետին մոտիկ չեն թողնում գաս, որ ձուկ բռնե՞ս: Էդ դեպքում դու դառնում ես սոված, մարդ, որը ամեն ինչի ընդունակ ա, ու թքած ունես, թե 10 տարի հետո ոնց ա լինելու: Էս պահինդ ու սոված ես, ու էս պահի մասին ես մտածում:
> Ես անապատի օրինակը ինչի՞ բերեցի: Դու չգիտես ևս 10 կիլոմետր քայլելուց հետո օազիս կգտնե՞ս, թե՞ կպարզես, որ մոտ մի 1000 կիլոմետր էլ ջուր չկա: Դրա համար էլ ձեռիդ ռոլեքսը կփոխես ջրի հետ: Բայց որ գոնե մի քիչ վստահություն լինի, որ մի 10 կիլոմետր էնկողմ օազիս կա, չէս գնա էդ քայլին: Էս ժողովուրդը հիմար ու կաշառակեր չի: Ժողովրդին ստորացրել են ապեր:


Չէ ապեր նորից սխալ ես դատում դու քո ձայնին տեր եղի տենամ ոնց ես վատ ապրելու, ինքն իրան ոտքի կգանքնեք դու էլ չես զգա ոնց եղավ:
Հա ճիշտ ես ասում ստորացնում են ու շարունակում են ստորացնել, ով ռիթմին չդիմացավ գլորվում ա, Գյումրիում դոմիկում ապրողի համար 5000 ը նշանակություն ունի, որովհետև ստիպում են որ ստորանաս, բայց մարդը բանական էակ ա ու միայն ինքն է իր ճանապարհի տերը, եթե ստորացնում ես ուրեմն ամենամեծ մեղքի բաժինը քոնն ա, ապեր մարդիկ էլ կան որ էտ 5000 ը իրանց ոչ տաք ա ոչ էլ սառը, բայց դե փող ա էլի ինչա խանգարում, դե ինչ ա խանգարում երբ ուզեն քիթդ բերանիդ կլղոզեն:

----------


## Kuk

Մարդ ղալաթ ա անում մի քանի ժամ ակումբ չի մտնում. էս ինչքա՞ն եք գրել, բա դուք խիղճ ունե՞ք: Տղեք, 2008-ի նախագահականից առաջ ձևավորվեց քաղաքական մի ուժ, որ մաքրեց քաղաքական կեղծ ու կեղտոտ դաշտը. քաղաքական աղբանոցում հայտնվեցին ախքը, իդիոտը, դհոլը և էլի շատ սողուններ: Երկար տարիներ տանը նստած, վախեցած, հիասթափված, հուսահատված, համակերպված, ստրկացած, ստորացված ժողովուրդը քաղաքական այդ ուժի առաջնորդած քաղաքական գործողությունների՝ շարժման շնորհիվ ի վերջո ոտքի կանգնեց այնպես, որ ընդամենը ամիսներ առաջ, օրինակ՝ 2007-ի գարնանը կամ ամռանը, նույնիսկ աշնանը նման բան դժվար էր ակնկալել: Մի բան, որ այդ ամիսներին, հատկապես փետրվարյան շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքաների օրերին հանցագործ այս ռեժիմը, որ ոչնչի առաջ կանգ չէր առնում տարիներ շարունակ, ընկել էր անելանելի մի վիճակում: Եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ նա այդ վիճակից հաղթած դուրս եկավ, չենք կարող չնկատել կամ անտեսել, թե ինչպես էր իրեն դրսևորում այդ ժամանակահատվածում, ինչպիսի անհեթեթ քայլեր էր կատարում, որոնցով ավելի խորանում էր այն ճահճում, որում գտնվում էր: Սա ասում եմ՝ ցույց տալու համար, որ այդքանից հետո լինել պարտված այդ՝ թեկուզև շատ կարևոր փուլում, քաղաքական այդ ուժը կարողացավ դուրս գալ այսպես ասած՝ պարտության ճգնաժամից, կարողացավ այնպիսի «դիրք» ընդունել, որ հնարավորություն ունենա շարունակել պայքարը, թեկուզ արդեն ոչ նույն ուժգնությամբ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ՝ մնալով քաղաքական դաշտի կենտրոնում, քննարկումների ու գործողությունների կիզակետում: Հիմա պայքարը շարունակվում է. արագ թե դանդաղ, ուժեղ թե թույլ, կոպիտ թե մեղմ, սրանք պայքարի որակական հատկանիշներն են, բայց որ պայքար, որպես այդպիսին իրոք գոյություն ունի, դա ակնհայտ է: Այս պահին կա այս մի ուժը, որ ինչ-որ բան անում է, մեղ մնում է երկու տարբերակ. կամ կանգնել այդ ուժի կողքին, աջակցել, փորձել ինչ-որ դրական արդյունքի հասնել, կամ ուղղակի չանել ոչինչ: Ես ինձ համար ընտրել եմ առաջին տարբերակը, այն համարում եմ ճիշտ: Կլինի այլ առաջնորդ, այլ ուժ, որի գործողություններն ավելի ճիշտ, ավելի արդյունավետ կհամարեմ, մեկ վայրկյան անգամ չեմ վարանի, մի կողմ կդնեմ ՀԱԿ-ը, կկանգնեմ այդ ուժի կողքին, Լևոն ձյաձյան հաստատ ինձնից չի նեղանա. ինքն էր ասում չէ՞, որ ինքը գործիք է, որով կարելի է կարգի բերել երկիրը, ես էլ կզգամ, որ չի ստացվում այդ գործիքով կարգի բերել, կգամ այն եզրահանգմանը, որ կա՛մ գործիքը լավ չի աշխատում, կա՛մ ես չեմ կարողացել այն ճիշտ օգտագործել: Բայց այս իրավիճակում, եթե նույնիսկ գործիքը ինչ-որ չափով լավ չի աշխատում կամ ես չեմ կարողանում այն ճիշտ օգտագործել, այն դեն նետելը կլինի անհեռատեսություն, մուտք՝ մի անորոշ իրավիճակ:

----------

Chuk (14.01.2010), Nareco (14.01.2010), Rammer (14.01.2010), Հայկօ (14.01.2010), Նարե (15.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չինացին չինացու համար ա ասել գել ջան: Մեր դեպքում ձուկն ա աշխատում: Դաժե սիլոտկեն, դաժե շերեփուկը, դաժե 10 դրամանոց մի շաբաթ առաջվա հոտած ռակը:


Վատն էլ էնա որ սիլոտկեն ա մեր տարբերակը, ես էլ դա եմ ասում, մի քիչ չինացի դառնանք :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> Թե ինչու միլիոնից ավելի քաղաքացի հայտնվեց ու կորավ, ես իմ տեսակետը ներկայացրել եմ. մարդիկ հեշտ հաղթանակի հույս ունեին, առաջին դժվարությունից ընկրկեցին:
> 
> Հետադարձ հայացք.
> Ի սկզբանե հայտարարվել էր, որ ուժային գործողությունների չենք անցնելու: Ինչու՞ իշխանությունը մարտի 1 արեց: Որովհետև որքան էլ որ շատերը չհասկանան, էդ խաղաղ ցույցերը բերում էին իշխանության ավարտին, դանակով կտրուկ վիրահատություն էր պետք: Արեցին:
> 
> Վախեցա՞ն մարդիկ:
> Հա, վախեցան:
> Հիասթափվեցի՞ն մարդիկ:
> Հա, հիասթափվեցին:
> ...


Ոնց որ կամաց-կամաց ընդհանուր հայտարարի ենք գալիս հը?  :Smile: 
Ուժային գործողությունները երբեք չեն կարող դրական արդյունքի բերել: Նախ իշխանությունները այս կետում միշտ ուժեղ են: Զինված ուժեր + ոստիկանություն: Տանկի դեմ բան չես անի: Եթե նույնիսկ ինչ որ ձևի զինվորականությանը ներգրավվեն ընդդիմության շարքերում, ապա դա կլինի կամ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, կամ ռազմական հեղաշրջում: Ու սովորաբար ռազմական հեղաշրջումից հետո ձևավորված կառավարությունը լինումա նախկինից ավելի վատը: 

Հաշվի առնելով ուժի դիրքերում միանշանակ առավելությունը` իշխանությունը խնդիրը տեղափոխեց իր համար ավելի համար դաշտ ու հարցերը փակեց: 
Էն միլիոնի հաշվով չեմ կարծում թե ընկրկեցին: Ընկրկող լինեին կընկրկեին առավոտվա ջարդից հետո: Արտակարգ դրությունից անմիջապես հետո հանրահավաքները վերսկսվեին կարծում ես չէին գա?
Ըստ իս մարդիկ հիասթափվեցին ոչ թե Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո, այլ հետագա անգործությունից, ընդ որում խոստումնալից անգործությունից: Այսինքն, էն որ ասում են տեսեք հեսա ինչ ենք անելու, հետո ասում են դե 3 ամսով գնացինք օտպուսկ: Հիասթափվեցին ավագանու ընտրություններից հետո, երբ իրենց ձայները փաստացի ջրվեցին համ իշխանության կողմից (սրան արդեն սովոր ենք) համ ընդդիմության կողմից : 

Քեզ հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնել, որ ժողովրդին պատկերացնում ես մշտապես ակտիվ, իշխանության գլխին կանգնած: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ դա համարում եմ անիմաստություն, այլ այն պատճառով, որ դա ռեալ չեմ համարում: Ժողովուրդը մշտակտիվ չի կարող լինել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց որ կամաց-կամաց ընդհանուր հայտարարի ենք գալիս հը? 
> Ուժային գործողությունները երբեք չեն կարող դրական արդյունքի բերել: Նախ իշխանությունները այս կետում միշտ ուժեղ են: Զինված ուժեր + ոստիկանություն: Տանկի դեմ բան չես անի: Եթե նույնիսկ ինչ որ ձևի զինվորականությանը ներգրավվեն ընդդիմության շարքերում, ապա դա կլինի կամ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, կամ ռազմական հեղաշրջում: Ու սովորաբար ռազմական հեղաշրջումից հետո ձևավորված կառավարությունը լինումա նախկինից ավելի վատը: 
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով ուժի դիրքերում միանշանակ առավելությունը` իշխանությունը խնդիրը տեղափոխեց իր համար ավելի համար դաշտ ու հարցերը փակեց: 
> Էն միլիոնի հաշվով չեմ կարծում թե ընկրկեցին: Ընկրկող լինեին կընկրկեին առավոտվա ջարդից հետո: Արտակարգ դրությունից անմիջապես հետո հանրահավաքները վերսկսվեին կարծում ես չէին գա?
> Ըստ իս մարդիկ հիասթափվեցին ոչ թե Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո, այլ հետագա անգործությունից, ընդ որում խոստումնալից անգործությունից: Այսինքն, էն որ ասում են տեսեք հեսա ինչ ենք անելու, հետո ասում են դե 3 ամսով գնացինք օտպուսկ: Հիասթափվեցին ավագանու ընտրություններից հետո, երբ իրենց ձայները փաստացի ջրվեցին համ իշխանության կողմից (սրան արդեն սովոր ենք) համ ընդդիմության կողմից : 
> 
> Քեզ հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնել, որ ժողովրդին պատկերացնում ես մշտապես ակտիվ, իշխանության գլխին կանգնած: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ դա համարում եմ անիմաստություն, այլ այն պատճառով, որ դա ռեալ չեմ համարում: Ժողովուրդը մշտակտիվ չի կարող լինել:


Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ գրառումդ չեմ կարդում, որտև կանխազգում եմ, որ կարդալու դեպքում երկար-բարակ պատասխանելու եմ, հետո դու, հետո ես, գործս պռավալի եմ տալու... ուղղակի ասեցի ասեմ, որ չեմ «արհամարհում», վաղը կկարդամ  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Գործիդ հաջողություն  :Smile:  Ես էլ ասեմ "փիս" բաներ չեմ գրել, հանգիստ կսպասի մինչև վաղը  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> քաղաքական աղբանոցում հայտնվեցին ախքը, իդիոտը, դհոլը և էլի շատ սողուններ:


Ապեր էտ իդիոտը ովա՞, էլի մի քանի տեղ կարդացել եմ, բայց տեղը չեմ բերում թե ում եք իդիոտ ասում:

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ ասեմ, գնամ:
«Իդիոտ» կամ Սերժը, կամ Քոչարյանը Վազգեն Մանուկյանին էր ասել՝ հրապարակային:

Հա, մենք էլ քանի որ մի բանով պիտի մխիթարվենք  էս ընտրության պարտությունից հետո, Չորրորդ Իշխանություն թերթի գլխավորությամբ «ընտրված» «պատգամվոր», Գեղամյանի կուսակցության անդամ Արա Սիմոնյանի անունը կնքել ենք «Դհոլի փայտիկ»:

----------

Ambrosine (14.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էս էլ ասեմ, գնամ:
> «Իդիոտ» կամ Սերժը, կամ Քոչարյանը Վազգեն Մանուկյանին էր ասել՝ հրապարակային:
> 
> Հա, մենք էլ քանի որ մի բանով պիտի մխիթարվենք  էս ընտրության պարտությունից հետո, Չորրորդ Իշխանություն թերթի գլխավորությամբ «ընտրված» «պատգամվոր», Գեղամյանի կուսակցության անդամ Արա Սիմոնյանի անունը կնքել ենք «Դհոլի փայտիկ»:


 :LOL:  :LOL: Բայց էտի իսկականից իդիոտ ա:
Քաղաքական ժառգոն ա զարգանում :LOL: :

----------


## Բիձա

> Ոնց որ կամաց-կամաց ընդհանուր հայտարարի ենք գալիս հը? 
> Ուժային գործողությունները երբեք չեն կարող դրական արդյունքի բերել: Նախ *իշխանությունները այս կետում միշտ ուժեղ են: Զինված ուժեր + ոստիկանություն: Տանկի դեմ բան չես անի:* Եթե նույնիսկ ինչ որ ձևի զինվորականությանը ներգրավվեն ընդդիմության շարքերում, ապա դա կլինի կամ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, կամ ռազմական հեղաշրջում: Ու սովորաբար ռազմական հեղաշրջումից հետո ձևավորված կառավարությունը լինումա նախկինից ավելի վատը: 
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով ուժի դիրքերում միանշանակ առավելությունը` իշխանությունը խնդիրը տեղափոխեց իր համար ավելի համար դաշտ ու հարցերը փակեց: 
> Էն միլիոնի հաշվով չեմ կարծում թե ընկրկեցին: Ընկրկող լինեին կընկրկեին առավոտվա ջարդից հետո: Արտակարգ դրությունից անմիջապես հետո հանրահավաքները վերսկսվեին կարծում ես չէին գա?
> Ըստ իս մարդիկ հիասթափվեցին ոչ թե Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո, այլ հետագա անգործությունից, ընդ որում խոստումնալից անգործությունից: Այսինքն, էն որ ասում են տեսեք հեսա ինչ ենք անելու, հետո ասում են դե 3 ամսով գնացինք օտպուսկ: Հիասթափվեցին ավագանու ընտրություններից հետո, երբ իրենց ձայները փաստացի ջրվեցին համ իշխանության կողմից (սրան արդեն սովոր ենք) համ ընդդիմության կողմից : 
> 
> Քեզ հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնել, որ ժողովրդին պատկերացնում ես մշտապես ակտիվ, իշխանության գլխին կանգնած: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ դա համարում եմ անիմաստություն, այլ այն պատճառով, որ դա ռեալ չեմ համարում: Ժողովուրդը մշտակտիվ չի կարող լինել:


Մինիստր ջան, ինչի համաձայնվածներով  միշտ պրոցեսը դհոլ զուռնով- սաղ ազգով- կնիկ երեխով- անզեն - ժողովուրդ - զորքի դեմ եք պատկերացնում՞:
Այլ տարբերակներ հնարավոր չի պատկերացնել՞:   :Xeloq: 
Օրինակ, եթե մեկի ախռաննիկի ախռաննիկը մի 15 տարեկան ընդիմադիր երեխու ա ծեծում, դա զորք զորքի դեմ չի, դա ԲՏ-ն -երեխու դեմ ա: Էսքան ժամանակ 1000 ավոր երեխեք են ծեծվել ու մի ԲՏ ատվետ չի ստացել: Սա պատալոգիա ա, անհնար բան:  :Bad: 
Եթե  շարժման հարողը կամ ակտիվիստը էդ մուռը չեն հանում, գոնե    էդ երեխու հերը, հորոխպերը, քեռին, կամ քեռակինը պտի մի բան անեին չէ՞: -  էդ ախրաննիկի ածանցյալին մի օր, մի տեղ մի կիրպիչ պետք է հագցնեին դրա գլուխ կոչված մարմնամասին՞ /վույ աման~~~, լեզուս պապանձվի ~~~~~~~~~ :Shok: /
Հաջորդ օրը էդ ախռանիկների ածանցյալները մի գուցե մտածեին, թե այ ախպեր, էս գործն էլ չլոփ-չլոփ ա, բանի պետք չի, յան տամ: Որ ախանցյալը յան տար, մի գուցե ինքը ախռաննիկն էլ կմտածեր սմենով աշխատել, գլուխ պահել: ու իշխանություն ասածի հենարան կոչվածը կամաց-կամաց ավազի պես տակից կհոսեր-կմնար   անձեռ, անոտ միզախառը կեղտը:  :Ok: 
Բայց դա չի արվել: Ինչու՞ -որովհետև դա  արգելված ա- տաբույով, շամանիզմով, սահմանադրությամբ:  :Ok: :  Այսօր ընդիմությունը նման է Մաքեյանի ձեռներից բռնող միլիցուն: 
 Մի 10 անգամ էս հարցը տված կլինեմ,  միշտ էլ ասել են -որ չէ, ձենդ կտրի, դու բան չես հասկանում, պրավակատոր ես, բիձա ես: 
 Ստացվում ա, որ  մի հատ ածանցյալ տփելը հնարավոր չի, բայց բանակով պաշտպանված իշխանություն շուռ տալը հնարավոր ա՞
 :Goxakan: 
Չգիտեմ թե սրա դիագնոզը քանի տառանոց ա, բայց շատ վատն ա -  :Bad:

----------

dvgray (14.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Մինիստր ջան, ինչի համաձայնվածներով  միշտ պրոցեսը դհոլ զուռնով- սաղ ազգով- կնիկ երեխով- անզեն - ժողովուրդ - զորքի դեմ եք պատկերացնում՞:
> Այլ տարբերակներ հնարավոր չի պատկերացնել՞:  
> Օրինակ, եթե մեկի ախռաննիկի ախռաննիկը մի 15 տարեկան ընդիմադիր երեխու ա ծեծում, դա զորք զորքի դեմ չի, դա ԲՏ-ն -երեխու դեմ ա: Էսքան ժամանակ 1000 ավոր երեխեք են ծեծվել ու մի ԲՏ ատվետ չի ստացել: Սա պատալոգիա ա, անհնար բան: 
> Եթե  շարժման հարողը կամ ակտիվիստը էդ մուռը չեն հանում, գոնե    էդ երեխու հերը, հորոխպերը, քեռին, կամ քեռակինը պտի մի բան անեին չէ՞: -  էդ ախրաննիկի ածանցյալին մի օր, մի տեղ մի կիրպիչ պետք է հագցնեին դրա գլուխ կոչված մարմնամասին՞ /վույ աման~~~, լեզուս պապանձվի ~~~~~~~~~/
> Հաջորդ օրը էդ ախռանիկների ածանցյալները մի գուցե մտածեին, թե այ ախպեր, էս գործն էլ չլոփ-չլոփ ա, բանի պետք չի, յան տամ: Որ ախանցյալը յան տար, մի գուցե ինքը ախռաննիկն էլ կմտածեր սմենով աշխատել, գլուխ պահել: ու իշխանություն ասածի հենարան կոչվածը կամաց-կամաց ավազի պես տակից կհոսեր-կմնար   անձեռ, անոտ միզախառը կեղտը: 
> Բայց դա չի արվել: Ինչու՞ -որովհետև դա  արգելված ա- տաբույով, շամանիզմով, սահմանադրությամբ: :  Այսօր ընդիմությունը նման է Մաքեյանի ձեռներից բռնող միլիցուն: 
>  Մի 10 անգամ էս հարցը տված կլինեմ,  միշտ էլ ասել են -որ չէ, ձենդ կտրի, դու բան չես հասկանում, պրավակատոր ես, բիձա ես: 
>  Ստացվում ա, որ  մի հատ ածանցյալ տփելը հնարավոր չի, բայց բանակով պաշտպանված իշխանություն շուռ տալը հնարավոր ա՞
> 
> Չգիտեմ թե սրա դիագնոզը քանի տառանոց ա, բայց շատ վատն ա -


Բրձա. իսկ քո վերսիան որն՞ ա., որ Նիկոլը գնաց հնձնվեց էտ շների ոհմակին:
Դու դա ոնց՞ ես ընկալել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բրձա. իսկ քո վերսիան որն՞ ա., որ Նիկոլը գնաց հնձնվեց էտ շների ոհմակին:
> Դու դա ոնց՞ ես ընկալել:


Ինչ իմանամ՞:
Տեսականորեն  4 պատճառ կարող են խառված լինել:
 1-Սերժ-ի խոստմանը հավատաց: 
2- ինքը էլ չէր դիմանում, ու մտածում էր, որ միջազգային խոստումներ էլ կան,  ինքը կկարողանա դրանցից օգտվել: 
3- Թաքցնողների ռեսուրսներն էին սպառվել: 
4-ինչ որ մարդկանցից գառանտիաների խոստումներ էր ստացել: 
Իմ կարծիքով 4 -ի աջաբ սանդալն է աշխատել:

----------


## Chuk

Արձանագրեմ, որ դուք Նիկոլի կերպարը, նրա սկզբունքներն այդպես էլ չեք ընկալել, հիշեցնեմ, որ Նիկոլն ինքը հայտնել է իր հանձնվելու պատճառը, իր դիրքորոշմանը կարող եք համաձայնվել, կարող եք չէ, բայց քիչ մը անազնիվ ա իր սկզբունքայնությունն ապացուցած մարդու այդ կարգի լուրջ որոշումն ու հայտարարությունը կասկածի տակ դնելը, ապա դրանից անմիջապես հետո ձեզ ասեմ բարի գիշեր ու գնամ 2 ժամ քնելու:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, ինչի համաձայնվածներով  միշտ պրոցեսը դհոլ զուռնով- սաղ ազգով- կնիկ երեխով- անզեն - ժողովուրդ - զորքի դեմ եք պատկերացնում՞:
> Այլ տարբերակներ հնարավոր չի պատկերացնել՞:  
> Օրինակ, եթե մեկի ախռաննիկի ախռաննիկը մի 15 տարեկան ընդիմադիր երեխու ա ծեծում, դա զորք զորքի դեմ չի, դա ԲՏ-ն -երեխու դեմ ա: Էսքան ժամանակ 1000 ավոր երեխեք են ծեծվել ու մի ԲՏ ատվետ չի ստացել: Սա պատալոգիա ա, անհնար բան: 
> Եթե  շարժման հարողը կամ ակտիվիստը էդ մուռը չեն հանում, գոնե    էդ երեխու հերը, հորոխպերը, քեռին, կամ քեռակինը պտի մի բան անեին չէ՞: -  էդ ախրաննիկի ածանցյալին մի օր, մի տեղ մի կիրպիչ պետք է հագցնեին դրա գլուխ կոչված մարմնամասին՞ /վույ աման~~~, լեզուս պապանձվի ~~~~~~~~~/
> Հաջորդ օրը էդ ախռանիկների ածանցյալները մի գուցե մտածեին, թե այ ախպեր, էս գործն էլ չլոփ-չլոփ ա, բանի պետք չի, յան տամ: Որ ախանցյալը յան տար, մի գուցե ինքը ախռաննիկն էլ կմտածեր սմենով աշխատել, գլուխ պահել: ու իշխանություն ասածի հենարան կոչվածը կամաց-կամաց ավազի պես տակից կհոսեր-կմնար   անձեռ, անոտ միզախառը կեղտը: 
> Բայց դա չի արվել: Ինչու՞ -որովհետև դա  արգելված ա- տաբույով, շամանիզմով, սահմանադրությամբ: :  Այսօր ընդիմությունը նման է Մաքեյանի ձեռներից բռնող միլիցուն: 
>  Մի 10 անգամ էս հարցը տված կլինեմ,  միշտ էլ ասել են -որ չէ, ձենդ կտրի, դու բան չես հասկանում, պրավակատոր ես, բիձա ես: 
>  Ստացվում ա, որ  մի հատ ածանցյալ տփելը հնարավոր չի, բայց բանակով պաշտպանված իշխանություն շուռ տալը հնարավոր ա՞
> 
> Չգիտեմ թե սրա դիագնոզը քանի տառանոց ա, բայց շատ վատն ա -


Բիձա ջան, ախռանիկ ստորացնելը մասնավոր դեպքա, իսկ ուժային տեսքով իշխանափոխություն անելը լրիվ ուրիշ դեպք: 
Այո բանակով պաշտպանված իշխանություն շուռ տալը հնարավորա առանց ուժային տարբերակի կիրառման: Թե ինչի ուժային տարբերակը չի աշխատում արդեն գրել եմ: Եվ հաջողության և պարտության դեպքում գրանցվում ա պարտություն` չհաշված պետության հիմքերը խարխլելը: 
 Հա կարելի ա ԲՏ-ին շան օրը գցել, բայց մեկ ուրիշ ԲՏ մյուս օրը նույն բանը չի անելու? Դրա համար համակարգային, ես կասեի արդեն դասակարգային պայքարա անհրաժեշտ: Այսինքն բոլոր ԲՏ-ների հարցերը միանգամիցա պետք փակել, ոչ թե հատ-հատ:
 Քո ասած տարբերակով ես մտածում էի էն "լավերի" մասին, որ ընտրության ժամանակ մարդկանց ահաբեկում են, ծեծում, ջարդում: Մի անգամ ընտրությունից հետո եթե քիթը տրորվի մյուս անգամ էդ կարճ ուղեղով գոնե երկու անգամ կմտածի, մինչև ընտրության ժամանակ լրագրող, դիտորդ ու վստահված անձ ծեծելը:

----------


## Chuk

> Հունվարի 10-ին կայացած ընտրությունները երկու ընտրատեղամասերում համարվել են անվավեր:
> 
> Քիչ առաջ ավարտվել է թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովի նիստը: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է «Ա1+»-ի թղթակիցը, ընտրություններն անվավեր են ճանաչվել 10/15 եւ 10/19 ընտրատեղամասերում: Սա նշանակում է, որ այս ընտրատեղամասերում թեկնածուներին տրված ձայները կզրոյականացվեն:Այդ տեղամասերում ընտրախախտումների վերաբերյալ նյութերը կուղարկվեն դատախազություն:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում մի քանի ժամ ընդհատվել էին ընտրությունները, եւ դռները փակվել ընտրողների առջեւ:
> 
> 
> Իսկ ահա թիվ 10/34 ընտրատեղամասում քվեարկության արդյունքները չեղյալ հայտարարելու դիմումը հանձնաժողովը մերժեց: Մանրամասներն ավելի ուշ:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Մինչ Ա1+-ը կգրի, ես մի քանի բառ ասեմ, «ինչքան որ գիտեմ»-ով: Ուրեմն տեսնելով, որ ստիպված են լինում չեղյալ հայտարարել, գրասենյակն օրենքի կոպիտ խախտումով փակել ու գնացել են: Սրա հիման վրա ՀԱԿ-ը մտնելու է դատարան:

----------

Ձայնալար (14.01.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Արձանագրեմ, որ դուք Նիկոլի կերպարը, նրա սկզբունքներն այդպես էլ չեք ընկալել, հիշեցնեմ, որ Նիկոլն ինքը հայտնել է իր հանձնվելու պատճառը, իր դիրքորոշմանը կարող եք համաձայնվել, կարող եք չէ, բայց քիչ մը անազնիվ ա իր սկզբունքայնությունն ապացուցած մարդու այդ կարգի լուրջ որոշումն ու հայտարարությունը կասկածի տակ դնելը, ապա դրանից անմիջապես հետո ձեզ ասեմ բարի գիշեր ու գնամ 2 ժամ քնելու:


Չուկ, ես բազմիցս նշել եմ, որ հիմա ընդիմությաւն հիմնական դեմքը Նիկոլն է: 
Գիտես չէ էն դեպքը, որ երբ գիժը  խելոք լուծում է առաջարկում ավտոյի ակի բոլտերի հաշվով, հարցնում են, բա ախպեր մենք գիտեինք դու գիժ ես: Նա էլ պատասխանում է թե հա, գիժ եմ բայց հո հիմար չեմ՞: 
Եթե համատեղելի է  գիժ ու խելոք լինելը ինչու ես անհնար համարում  սկզբունքային ու խելոք լինելը՞:
Դու ասում ես  Նիկոլը խիզախ ու սկզբունքային լինելով գնացել մտել է դրանց որջը: Ես էլ ասում եմ այո,   և սկզբունքային է եղել, և խիզախ քայլ է արել, և հաշվենկատ է եղել   նորմալ տրամաբանության շրջանակներում: 
Ինձ ավելի  մոտ է այսպիսի կերպարը, քան մատրոսովյան տարբերակի Նիկոլը:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես բազմիցս նշել եմ, որ հիմա ընդիմությաւն հիմնական դեմքը Նիկոլն է: 
> Գիտես չէ էն դեպքը, որ երբ գիժը  խելոք լուծում է առաջարկում ավտոյի ակի բոլտերի հաշվով, հարցնում են, բա ախպեր մենք գիտեինք դու գիժ ես: Նա էլ պատասխանում է թե հա, գիժ եմ բայց հո հիմար չեմ՞: 
> Եթե համատեղելի է  գիժ ու խելոք լինելը ինչու ես անհնար համարում  սկզբունքային ու խելոք լինելը՞:
> Դու ասում ես  Նիկոլը խիզախ ու սկզբունքային լինելով գնացել մտել է դրանց որջը: Ես էլ ասում եմ այո,   և սկզբունքային է եղել, և խիզախ քայլ է արել, և հաշվենկատ է եղել   նորմալ տրամաբանության շրջանակներում: 
> Ինձ ավելի  մոտ է այսպիսի կերպարը, քան մատրոսովյան տարբերակի Նիկոլը:


Բացատրեմ:
Ես քո վարկածներից յուրաքանչյուր _հնարավոր_ համարում եմ:
Ուշադրություն, ընդամենը հնարավոր, դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանցից որևէ մեկն անպայման պիտի գործի:
Ու գրառմանս հիմնական պատճառը դա է:
Դու ըստ էության անմիջապես բացառում ես իր «պաշտոնական» վարկածը, դիտարկել չես ուզում, երբ որ ցանկացած առողջ բանականություն պարտադրում է դա *անպայման* դիտարկել:

Դու քո գրառումով ներկայացրել ես մի թուլակամ մարդու, ճիշտն ասած, ու Նիկոլի նման համարձակ մարդուն էդպես ներկայացնելը ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, հետևաբար արձանագրում եմ, որ եթե իսկապես էդպես ես կարծում, ապա Նիկոլի կերպարն էդպես էլ չես ընկալել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բացատրեմ:
> Ես քո վարկածներից յուրաքանչյուր _հնարավոր_ համարում եմ:
> Ուշադրություն, ընդամենը հնարավոր, դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանցից որևէ մեկն անպայման պիտի գործի:
> Ու գրառմանս հիմնական պատճառը դա է:
> Դու ըստ էության անմիջապես բացառում ես իր «պաշտոնական» վարկածը, դիտարկել չես ուզում, երբ որ ցանկացած առողջ բանականություն պարտադրում է դա *անպայման* դիտարկել:
> 
> Դու քո գրառումով ներկայացրել ես մի թուլակամ մարդու, ճիշտն ասած, ու Նիկոլի նման համարձակ մարդուն էդպես ներկայացնելը ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, հետևաբար արձանագրում եմ, որ եթե իսկապես էդպես ես կարծում, ապա Նիկոլի կերպարն էդպես էլ չես ընկալել:


 Չուկ, ստից էպիտետներ մի կպցրու: Ես նման բան չեմ ասել ու իմ ասածից էլ դա չի հետևում: 
Նորից եմ ասում, եթե խելոք լինելու հանգամանքը հանում ես քննարկումից, ապա ինչ ուզես կստանաս:
Քաղաքական գործիչի խոլոք լինելը դա համար մեկ անհրաժեշտ պայմանն է: Եթե դա հետին պլան ես մղում հոգուտ  սկզբունքայնության, ապա մենք իսկապես տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում:
Անխելք բայց սկզբունքայինի տիպար են թե ռոբը, թե սերոժը: Իրենց սկզբունքն էլ մարդ կզցնելն էր: ԸՆդունելի էր սա՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ստից էպիտետներ մի կպցրու: Ես նման բան չեմ ասել ու իմ ասածից էլ դա չի հետևում: 
> Նորից եմ ասում, եթե խելոք լինելու հանգամանքը հանում ես քննարկումից, ապա ինչ ուզես կստանաս:
> Քաղաքական գործիչի խոլոք լինելը դա համար մեկ անհրաժեշտ պայմանն է: Եթե դա հետին պլան ես մղում հոգուտ  սկզբունքայնության, ապա մենք իսկապես տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում:
> Անխելք բայց սկզբունքայինի տիպար են թե ռոբը, թե սերոժը: Իրենց սկզբունքն էլ մարդ կզցնելն էր: ԸՆդունելի էր սա՞:


Ներկայացնում եմ, ևս մեկ անգամ, Նիկոլի ուղերձը՝ մինչ հանձնվելը


Սա ոչ միայն սկզբունքային քաղաքական գործչի դիրքորոշում է, այլև խելոք քաղաքական գործչի դիրքորոշում է: Եթե դու չես քննարկում այս տեսակետի ճշմարտացի լինելու հանգամանքը, և դիտարկում ես, որ ինքն ընդամենը 4 պատճառներից որևէ մեկով ազատվելու հույսով է ներկայացել, ապա կրկնում եմ, որ դու այդ մարդու կերպարը չես ընկալել: Չընկալելու պատճառը կարող է լինի արժեքային համակարգի տարբերությունը, սեփական արշինով չափելը:

----------


## Chuk

> ԸՕ-ի համաձայն` Ընտրական ընտրատարածքային հանձնաժողովը թիվ 10 ընտրական տեղամասում ԱԺ պատգամավորի լրացուցիչ ընտրությունների արդյունքները պետք է ամփոփեր վաղը` հունվարի 15-ին: Մինչ այդ ԸԸՀ-ն պարտավոր էր ընդունել բոլոր դիմում բողոքները:
> 
> Այսօր ԸԸՀ-ի կողմից թիվ 10/19 եւ 10/15 ընտրական տեղամասերի արդյունքներն անվավեր ճանաչելուց հետո, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին վստահված անձ Պատվական Հովակիմյանը զանգահարել է ԸԸՀ-ի նախագահ Սիլվա Մարկոսյանին եւ հայտնել, որ բազմաթիվ տեսագրություններ եւ ապացույցներ է պատրաստվում ներկայացնել թիվ 10 ընտրական տեղամասի ընտրությունների խախտումների վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Պատվական Հովակիմյանի հեռախոսազրույցից հետո ԸԸՀ-ն որոշել է արագ ամփոփել հունվարի 10-ի թիվ 10 ընտրական տեղամասի արդյունքները եւ արագ գնալ տուն:
> 
> Երբ Պատվական Հովակիմյանը խախտումների վերաբերյալ ապացույցներով ներկայացել է ԸԸՀ, այնտեղ հանդիպել է միայն «Ժառանգության» անդամին, մյուսներն արդեն գնացած են եղել:
> Նրա կարծիքով` ԸԸՀ հանձնաժողովի անդամները պարզապես հրահանգ են ստացել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձանցից այլեւս բողոքներ չընդունել եւ ամփոփել ընտրությունների արդյունքները:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

հ.գ. Տրիբուն ձյա, էլի կայֆավատ են, չէ՞, եղել ՀԱԿ-ի վրա, ոչ թե վախեցել  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> *Հայաստանում Միացյալ Նահանգների դեսպանատան դիտորդները հունվարի 10-ին Երեւանի թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում անցկացված Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավորի լրացուցիչ ընտրություններում ականատես են եղել բազմաթիվ խախտումների: Այդ մասին «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հարցին ի պատասխան ասաց դեսպանատան խոսնակ Թոմաս Միթնախթը:
> *
> Դեսպանատան դիտորդների արձանագրած խախտումներ թվում նա նշեց ընտրողների ահաբեկումը, լրագրողներին եւ դիտորդներին ուղղված բանավոր եւ ֆիզիկական սպառնալիքները, որոշ դեպքերում` չհավատարմագրված եւ չքվեարկող անձանց` «Ազգային միաբանություն» կուսակցության թեկնածուի համակիրների կողմից ընտրական գործընթացի ակնհայտ կառավարումը տեղական ընտրական հանձնաժողովների լիազորված անդամների փոխարեն:
> 
> Դեսպանատունը Հայաստանի իշխանություններին կոչ է անում «հետաքննել բոլոր խախտումները, որոնց մասին հաղորդվել է, բռնությունների մասին պնդումները, արագորեն պարզել դրանց համար պատասխանատուների ինքնությունը եւ գործ հարուցել նրանց նկատմամբ»:
> 
> «Մենք ուրախ ենք տեսնել, որ պահանջված վերահաշվարկները ընթանում են որոշ տեղամասերում, եւ որ իշխանությունները անվավեր ճանաչեցին արդյունքները այն տեղամասերում, որոնցում քվեարկության նորմալ ընթացքը խաթարված էր», - ասաց Թոմաս Միթնախթը:


Աղբյուր՝ Ազատություն ռ/կ

----------

Ambrosine (14.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> հ.գ. Տրիբուն ձյա, էլի կայֆավատ են, չէ՞, եղել ՀԱԿ-ի վրա, ոչ թե վախեցել


Ապեր, էս ինչ ահ ու սարսափ ա տարածել ՀԱԿ-ը, հավատս չի գալիս: Երկու ընտրատեղամասում արդյունքները անվավեր են ճանաչվել: Քիչ ա մնում ուրախությունից պար գամ, ինչպիսի ձեռքբերում: Կարաս ասես, իտոգում դեպուտատ ով ա դառնում, բավականին սարսափած ?? Կարող ա վախից գույնը քցած նստի ԱԺ նիստերի դահլիճում ?? 

Ապեր, ավելի վատ, ավելի փիս են կայֆավատ լինում, խրախճանք ա, կայֆավատ էլ չի, տժժժժոցի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էս ինչ ահ ու սարսափ ա տարածել ՀԱԿ-ը, հավատս չի գալիս: Երկու ընտրատեղամասում արդյունքները անվավեր են ճանաչվել: Քիչ ա մնում ուրախությունից պար գամ, ինչպիսի ձեռքբերում: Կարաս ասես, իտոգում դեպուտատ ով ա դառնում, բավականին սարսափած ?? Կարող ա վախից գույնը քցած նստի ԱԺ նիստերի դահլիճում ?? 
> 
> Ապեր, ավելի վատ, ավելի փիս են կայֆավատ լինում, խրախճանք ա, կայֆավատ էլ չի, տժժժժոցի:


Մի վայրկյան անգամ չէի կասկածում  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ վախենալս դրան չէր վերաբերվում, այլ մինչ Պատվական Հոմակիմյանի դիմումի բերելը, որի մասին տեղեկացված էին, արագ արդյունքներն ամփոփելուն էր վերաբերվում, որ հանկարծ ու ստիպված չլինեն էդ փաստերը դիտարկել:
Տրիբուն ձյա, ներկայումս քեզ պակասում ա սարկազմատիկ մտածելակերպի պակասը, ինչը, ներիր, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ քո տրամաբանությանը աշխատելու տեղ փոքր-ինչ չի թողնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ ասեմ, գնամ:
> «Իդիոտ» կամ Սերժը, կամ Քոչարյանը Վազգեն Մանուկյանին էր ասել՝ հրապարակային:
> 
> Հա, մենք էլ քանի որ մի բանով պիտի մխիթարվենք  էս ընտրության պարտությունից հետո, Չորրորդ Իշխանություն թերթի գլխավորությամբ «ընտրված» «պատգամվոր», Գեղամյանի կուսակցության անդամ Արա Սիմոնյանի անունը կնքել ենք «Դհոլի փայտիկ»:


Դհոլի, կամ դհոլի պայտիկ, կամազի պագրիշկա, կաստրուլկի կռիշկա ... ոնց ուզում ես անունը դիր ... արդյունքում փայտիկն ԱԺ-ում է: Ու ամենաաբիդնի էն ա, որ ֆորմալ առումով փայտիկը Ազգային Միաբանություն կուսակցությունից ա, ու հաղթում ա Նիկլոին: Այսինք էս ընտրությունների տրամաբանությամբ եթե շարժվենք, ու ասենք, հաջորդ կիրակի լինեն երկրի նախագահի ընտրություններ ու թեկնածուները լինեն Լևոնն ու Արտաշես Գեղամյանը, Գեղամյանը Լևոնի կհաղթի:

----------


## Chuk

> Դհոլի, կամ դհոլի պայտիկ, կամազի պագրիշկա, կաստրուլկի կռիշկա ... ոնց ուզում ես անունը դիր ... արդյունքում փայտիկն ԱԺ-ում է: Ու ամենաաբիդնի էն ա, որ ֆորմալ առումով փայտիկը Ազգային Միաբանություն կուսակցությունից ա, ու հաղթում ա Նիկլոին: Այսինք էս ընտրությունների տրամաբանությամբ եթե շարժվենք, ու ասենք, հաջորդ կիրակի լինեն երկրի նախագահի ընտրություններ ու թեկնածուները լինեն Լևոնն ու Արտաշես Գեղամյանը, Գեղամյանը Լևոնի կհաղթի:


Ֆորմալ առումով էդպիսի բան անհնար ա, հասարակ պատճառով. կեղծիքները արվել են իշխող վարչախմբի կողմից, արվել են ԱԺ թափուր տեղի համար, որտեղ էդքան էական չէր, թե ով կնստեր: Ոչ մի ֆորմալ առումով հնարավոր չի, որ Գեղամյան նախագահն իրանց ձեռ տա ու իրանք տենց կեղծիքներ անեն: Արա Սիմոնյան անհատը (դհոլի փայտիկ) Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին չի հաղթել ոչ կեղծիքի միջոցով, ոչ արդար: Իրեն հաղթացրել են ուրիշները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի վայրկյան անգամ չէի կասկածում 
> Ի դեպ վախենալս դրան չէր վերաբերվում, այլ մինչ Պատվական Հոմակիմյանի դիմումի բերելը, որի մասին տեղեկացված էին, արագ արդյունքներն ամփոփելուն էր վերաբերվում, որ հանկարծ ու ստիպված չլինեն էդ փաստերը դիտարկել:
> Տրիբուն ձյա, ներկայումս քեզ պակասում ա սարկազմատիկ մտածելակերպի պակասը, ինչը, ներիր, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ քո տրամաբանությանը աշխատելու տեղ փոքր-ինչ չի թողնում:


Չուկ, արի մեզ գիգանտ քաղաքագետների տեղ չդնենք, ու խորը վերլուծություններ չանենք: Ցանկացած երևույթի վերաբերյալ դատողությունները կառուցվում վերջնական արդյունքի հիման վրա: Կարող ա մի երկու հոգի էլ նստի, դրանից բան չի փոխվելու: Օրինակի համար, երեկ ՊՆ-ից մարդ են ձերբակալել պետական գաղտնիք դուրս հանելու մեղադրանքով, բայց դրանից Մարտի 1-ի արդյունքները չեն փոխվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, արի մեզ գիգանտ քաղաքագետների տեղ չդնենք, ու խորը վերլուծություններ չանենք: Ցանկացած երևույթի վերաբերյալ դատողությունները կառուցվում վերջնական արդյունքի հիման վրա: Կարող ա մի երկու հոգի էլ նստի, դրանից բան չի փոխվելու: Օրինակի համար, երեկ ՊՆ-ից մարդ են ձերբակալել պետական գաղտնիք դուրս հանելու մեղադրանքով, բայց դրանից Մարտի 1-ի արդյունքները չեն փոխվում:


Այ հենց այստեղ ա էն խորը վիհը, որ կա իմ ու քո տրամաբանությունների ու աշխարհայացքների միջև:
Դու միայն կտրուկ փոփոխություններն ես կարող տեսնել, մենակ էս պահին առկա վերջնական արդյունքները:
Բայց ոչ մի նման դժվար ու լուրջ պրոցես արագ վերջնական արդյունքի չի բերում: Դհոլի փայտիկի մկների ժողովում հայտնվելը մեծ հաշվով արդյունք չի, անէական մի բան ա: Կարևորը ընթացքն ա, որը հաստատուն գնում ա: 

Իհարկե ես մի քիչ չափազանցնում եմ. երբեմն լինում են արագ վերջնական արդյունքներ, որոնք հետո, որպես կանոն, պարզվում է, որ միֆ էին, իմիտացիա էին:

----------


## ministr

> Ֆորմալ առումով էդպիսի բան անհնար ա, հասարակ պատճառով. կեղծիքները արվել են իշխող վարչախմբի կողմից, արվել են ԱԺ թափուր տեղի համար, որտեղ էդքան էական չէր, թե ով կնստեր: Ոչ մի ֆորմալ առումով հնարավոր չի, որ Գեղամյան նախագահն իրանց ձեռ տա ու իրանք տենց կեղծիքներ անեն: Արա Սիմոնյան անհատը (դհոլի փայտիկ) Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին չի հաղթել ոչ կեղծիքի միջոցով, ոչ արդար: Իրեն հաղթացրել են ուրիշները:


Որոնք փաստորեն ապացուցում են, որ էնքան կան, որ քուչից մեկին կարող են բռնեն բերեն սարքեն դեպուտատ...

----------


## Chuk

> Որոնք փաստորեն ապացուցում են, որ էնքան կան, որ քուչից մեկին կարող են բռնեն բերեն սարքեն դեպուտատ...


Պարտադիր չի քուչից ինչ-որ մեկին: Ներկա պայմաններում նաև ցանկացած պոլի փեդի կարող են սարքել  :Smile: 
Ու դրա մասին գիտեմ ես, գիտես դու, գիտի Տրիբունը:
Հիմա չի, որ իմացանք:
Բայց հիմա ավելի շատ մարդիկ իմացան:
Ու իրականում հիմա ինչքան շատ փայտիկների սարքեն, էնքան լավ  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Պարտադիր չի քուչից ինչ-որ մեկին: Ներկա պայմաններում նաև ցանկացած պոլի փեդի կարող են սարքել 
> Ու դրա մասին գիտեմ ես, գիտես դու, գիտի Տրիբունը:
> Հիմա չի, որ իմացանք:
> Բայց հիմա ավելի շատ մարդիկ իմացան:
> Ու իրականում հիմա ինչքան շատ փայտիկների սարքեն, էնքան լավ


Իրավացի ես  :Smile:  Երևի գեղամյանին կարգին մուծվելա որ իրան ԲՌԹԵՆ... Թե չէ ինչա եղել.. կգնար ԱԺ "ազգի փրկություն 2" պրոեկտը ներկայացնելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ հենց այստեղ ա էն խորը վիհը, որ կա իմ ու քո տրամաբանությունների ու աշխարհայացքների միջև:
> Դու միայն կտրուկ փոփոխություններն ես կարող տեսնել, մենակ էս պահին առկա վերջնական արդյունքները:
> Բայց ոչ մի նման դժվար ու լուրջ պրոցես արագ վերջնական արդյունքի չի բերում: Դհոլի փայտիկի մկների ժողովում հայտնվելը մեծ հաշվով արդյունք չի, անէական մի բան ա: *Կարևորը ընթացքն ա, որը հաստատուն գնում ա:* 
> 
> Իհարկե ես մի քիչ չափազանցնում եմ. երբեմն լինում են արագ վերջնական արդյունքներ, որոնք հետո, որպես կանոն, պարզվում է, որ միֆ էին, իմիտացիա էին:


Ապեր, ես տեսնում եմ ոչ միայն առկա արդյունքները, այլ նաև ակնկալվող արդյունքները: 

Ընթացքն էլ եմ տեսնում, ու առկա ու ակնկալվող արդյունքներն էլ համարում եմ անհաջող ընթացքի հետևանք: 

Այ էս ա իմ ու քո տարբերությունը - ես տեսնում եմ սխալ ընթացքը, իսկ դու չես տեսնում, կամ տեսնում ես ու չտեսնլու ես տալիս:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, ես տեսնում եմ ոչ միայն առկա արդյունքները  այլ նաև ակնկալվող արդյունքները: 
> 
> Ընթացքն էլ եմ տեսնում, ու առկա ու ակնկալվող արդյունքներն էլ համարում եմ անհաջող ընթացքի հետևանք: 
> 
> Այ էս ա իմ ու քո տարբերությունը - ես տեսնում եմ ընթացք սխալը, իսկ դու չես տեսնում, կամ տեսնում ես ու չտեսնլու ես տալիս:


Եթե սխալններ չլիեն ւորեմն ոչինչ չի արվում...Ապեր ուզում ես ՀԱԿ-ի վրա բետոն լից մեկա ինքը կա ու ինքը միակ ընդիոմթւյուն ա`այսիքնն իշխանության միակ այլընտրանքը ու շարունակում է այդպիսին մնալ...Դրանից կարոևր բան չկա: Մնացածը անիմաստ ռիսկային քայլեր կլինեին...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարտադիր չի քուչից ինչ-որ մեկին: Ներկա պայմաններում նաև ցանկացած պոլի փեդի կարող են սարքել 
> Ու դրա մասին գիտեմ ես, գիտես դու, գիտի Տրիբունը:
> Հիմա չի, որ իմացանք:
> *Բայց հիմա ավելի շատ մարդիկ իմացան:*
> Ու իրականում հիմա ինչքան շատ փայտիկների սարքեն, էնքան լավ


Ուզում եմ բան չասեմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ: 

Քանի հոգի ավել իմացան, կարաս ասես? Չլինի ընտրություններին մասնակցածների թվով որոշենք, թե ավելի շատ իմացան, թե ավելի քիչ ? Իսկ որ ուզում ես իմանաս, ավելի շատ մարդիկ հասկացան, որ վերջնականապես քցված են, համ իշխանությունների կողմից համ ՀԱԿ-ի: Ավելի շատ մարդ ասեց, թքել եմ սաղի վրա: Ավելի շատ մարդ սկսեց մտածել Հայաստանից գնալու մասին: Հաստատ ամեն բացասական ասպարեզում ավելի շատացավ մարդկանց թիվի, բայց իմացողների թիվը չշատացավ: Կամ ասենք, լավ, շատացավ, հետո ինչ ?

Դրա լավը որն ա ? ԱԺ-ում փայտիկների պակասություն կա ? ՀԱԿ-ում փայտիկների ավելցուկ կա, որ մանրից կուսակցությունները պառակտվում են, ու հեռանում են ? Ապեր, չեմ հասկանում մտքիդ թռիչքը, դրա լավը որն ա ? ԱԺ-ում ոչխարների քանակը արդեն քսան տարի ա օր օրի ավելանում ա, դրանից ինչ լավ բան ա եղել, որ հիմա փայտիկներնի ավելանալով պիտի ավելի լավ լինի ?

----------

davidus (15.01.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե սխալններ չլիեն ւորեմն ոչինչ չի արվում...Ապեր ուզում ես ՀԱԿ-ի վրա բետոն լից մեկա ինքը կա ու ինքը միակ ընդիոմթւյուն ա`այսիքնն իշխանության միակ այլընտրանքը ու շարունակում է այդպիսին մնալ...Դրանից կարոևր բան չկա: Մնացածը անիմաստ ռիսկային քայլեր կլինեին...


Ապեր, իմ ասածն էլ էտ ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ին լրիվ ձեռ ա տալիս իրա միակ ընդդիմություն լինելը, ու ես ու դու տեսնելու ենք դրա գինը 3 տարի հետո: Իրոք, ռիսկի գնալու որ մի պատճառ չկա, հազար տոկոս, ԱԺ-ում 14% ապահովելն ա կարևոր:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում եմ բան չասեմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ: 
> 
> Քանի հոգի ավել իմացան, կարաս ասես? Չլինի ընտրություններին մասնակցածների թվով որոշենք, թե ավելի շատ իմացան, թե ավելի քիչ ? Իսկ որ ուզում ես իմանաս, ավելի շատ մարդիկ հասկացան, որ վերջնականապես քցված են, համ իշխանությունների կողմից համ ՀԱԿ-ի: Ավելի շատ մարդ ասեց, թքել եմ սաղի վրա: Ավելի շատ մարդ սկսեց մտածել Հայաստանից գնալու մասին: Հաստատ ամեն բացասական ասպարեզում ավելի շատացավ մարդկանց թիվի, բայց իմացողների թիվը չշատացավ: Կամ ասենք, լավ, շատացավ, հետո ինչ ?
> 
> Դրա լավը որն ա ? ԱԺ-ում փայտիկների պակասություն կա ? ՀԱԿ-ում փայտիկների ավելցուկ կա, որ մանրից կուսակցությունները պառակտվում են, ու հեռանում են ? Ապեր, չեմ հասկանում մտքիդ թռիչքը, դրա լավը որն ա ? ԱԺ-ում ոչխարների քանակը արդեն քսան տարի ա օր օրի ավելանում ա, դրանից ինչ լավ բան ա եղել, որ հիմա փայտիկներնի ավելանալով պիտի ավելի լավ լինի ?


Ապագայի տեսլականը կորցրած գրառում  :Smile: 
Տրիբուն ձյա, վերջին հաշվով քեզ ինչի՞ եմ հակաճառում: Ապեր, ուզում ես քեզ քցված զգալ, զգա ապեր: Դու ՔՑՎԱԾ ես: Քեզ քցել են ապեր: Քցել են մի այլ կարգի:

Իսկ ես գիտեմ, որ պայքարը թեկուզ լավագույն տարբերակով չէ, բայց հաստատուն առաջ ա գնում: Իմ լուման էլ երբ կարողանում եմ, ներդնում եմ ու ճիշտ եմ անում: Ու ինձ քցված չեմ զգում, ինձ զգում եմ չկզող  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆորմալ առումով էդպիսի բան անհնար ա, հասարակ պատճառով. կեղծիքները արվել են իշխող վարչախմբի կողմից, արվել են ԱԺ թափուր տեղի համար, որտեղ էդքան էական չէր, թե ով կնստեր: Ոչ մի ֆորմալ առումով հնարավոր չի, որ Գեղամյան նախագահն իրանց ձեռ տա ու իրանք տենց կեղծիքներ անեն: Արա Սիմոնյան անհատը (դհոլի փայտիկ) Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին չի հաղթել ոչ կեղծիքի միջոցով, ոչ արդար: Իրեն հաղթացրել են ուրիշները:


Ապեր, իմ համար մեկ ա, հաղթացրել են, պարտվացրել են, փայտիկ են դրել անումը, դհոլի շոֆեռն ա, ով ուզում ա լինի: Ասածս որ ավելի հասկանալի լինի, հիշի քաղաքի ավագանու ընտրությունները: Չոռնին կրեց, կամ կրացրին, կամ կեղծեծցին, Լևոնի: Ոչինչ չի խանգարում, որ վաղն էլ, ասենք, տեսականորն, Դհոլը կրի: Ինչ կա որ ? Էլ չեմ խոսում ավելի ծանրակշիռ քաղաքական գործիչների մասին - ասենք եթե Լևոնի դեմ թեկնածություն դնի Գալուստ Սահակյանը: Հաշվի Լևոնը պռոստը ջաղջախվելու ա  :Jpit: ))))))))))))))))

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, իմ համար մեկ ա, հաղթացրել են, պարտվացրել են, փայտիկ են դրել անումը, դհոլի շոֆեռն ա, ով ուզում ա լինի: Ասածս որ ավելի հասկանալի լինի, հիշի քաղաքի ավագանու ընտրությունները: Չոռնին կրեց, կամ կրացրին, կամ կեղծեծցին, Լևոնի: Ոչինչ չի խանգարում, որ վաղն էլ, ասենք, տեսականորն, Դհոլը կրի: Ինչ կա որ ? Էլ չեմ խոսում ավելի ծանրակշիռ քաղաքական գործիչների մասին - ասենք եթե Լևոնի դեմ թեկնածություն դնի Գալուստ Սահակյանը: Հաշվի Լևոնը պռոստը ջաղջախվելու ա ))))))))))))))))


Ձյաձա, իհարկե, անշուշտ, միանշանակ, անտարակույս: Ինչքա՞ն ես մտածել, որ էդքանը հասկացել ես  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, իմ ասածն էլ էտ ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ին լրիվ ձեռ ա տալիս իրա միակ ընդդիմություն լինելը, ու ես ու դու տեսնելու ենք դրա գինը 3 տարի հետո: Իրոք, ռիսկի գնալու որ մի պատճառ չկա, հազար տոկոս, ԱԺ-ում 14% ապահովելն ա կարևոր:


Նիխտ ապեր նիխտ...Լևանը կամ նախագահ կդռանա կամ կհեռանա ընդհանրապես...Եթե հեռացավ մնացածը ոչինչ չեն կարող անել: ԱՅդ էտ ժամանակ կարելի ա մտածել նոր ուժի մասին: Էս պահին եթե երբևէ իշխանափոխություն լինի նախագահ ա դառնլու Լևոնը: Հիմա մենք ագահ մարդիկ չենք մի տարի էլ մաքսիմում կսպասենք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապագայի տեսլականը կորցրած գրառում 
> Տրիբուն ձյա, վերջին հաշվով քեզ ինչի՞ եմ հակաճառում: Ապեր, ուզում ես քեզ քցված զգալ, զգա ապեր: Դու ՔՑՎԱԾ ես: Քեզ քցել են ապեր: Քցել են մի այլ կարգի:
> 
> Իսկ ես գիտեմ, որ պայքարը թեկուզ լավագույն տարբերակով չէ, բայց հաստատուն առաջ ա գնում: Իմ լուման էլ երբ կարողանում եմ, ներդնում եմ ու ճիշտ եմ անում: *Ու ինձ քցված չեմ զգում, ինձ զգում եմ չկզող*


Դու կարաս չզգաս, բայց դու կզած ես: 

Կներես կոպիտ օրինակի համար, չանձնավորես, վրետ չվերցնես  - ավանակն էլ բավականին առաքինի կենդանի է, ու իրա կարծիքով ինքը լուրջ գործ ա անում, բայց իրականում ինքը համբալ ա ընդամենը: 

Նկատել ես որ Երևանում ամենադուխով տղեքը տաքսու շոֆեռներն են: Իրանց որ լսես, սաղ քաղաքը իրանց գիտի, սաղին ճանաչում են, իրանք սաղ դիպլոմ ունեն, ու վախտին մինիմում դատախազ են աշխատել, բայց իրականում տաքսու շոֆեռ են: Էլի չանձնավորես: Պռոստը ուզում եմ ասեմ, Չուկ, ախպերավարի, ինքնախաբեությամբ ես զբաղված, ու դա շատ վտանգավոր բան ա: Սկզբունքորեն կարելի ա ամբողջ կյանքում էլ տենց լինել, ու ոգևորված պայքարել: Մի անգամ ասել եմ չէ, Իրանում էլ, լիքը ջահելներ կան, որոնք լիբերալ արժեքներով տոգորված, պայքարում են: Բայց ապրում են Իրանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու կարաս չզգաս, բայց դու կզած ես: 
> 
> Կներես կոպիտ օրինակի համար, չանձնավորես, վրետ չվերցնես  - ավանակն էլ բավականին առաքինի կենդանի է, ու իրա կարծիքով ինքը լուրջ գործ ա անում, բայց իրականում ինքը համբալ ա ընդամենը: 
> 
> Նկատել ես որ Երևանում ամենադուխով տղեքը տաքսու շոֆեռներն են: Իրանց որ լսես, սաղ քաղաքը իրանց գիտի, սաղին ճանաչում են, իրանք սաղ դիպլոմ ունեն, ու վախտին մինիմում դատախազ են աշխատել, բայց իրականում տաքսու շոֆեռ են: Էլի չանձնավորես: Պռոստը ուզում եմ ասեմ, Չուկ, ախպերավարի, ինքնախաբեությամբ ես զբաղված, ու դա շատ վտանգավոր բան ա: Սկզբունքորեն կարելի ա ամբողջ կյանքում էլ տենց լինել, ու ոգևորված պայքարել: Մի անգամ ասել եմ չէ, Իրանում էլ, լիքը ջահելներ կան, որոնք լիբերալ արժեքներով տոգորված, պայքարում են: Բայց ապրում են Իրանում:


 Կզած ա մենակ էն մարդը, ով որ համակերպվում ա:
Ես կարող ա բեռնակիր լինեմ, սաղ մեջքիս ու վզիս նստած լինեն, բայց քանի դեռ ես իրանց քցել փորձում եմ, ես կզած չեմ:
Դու կզած ես, թե չէ.. իմ կարծիքով՝ չէ: Բայց դե դու կիմանաս  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիխտ ապեր նիխտ...Լևանը կամ նախագահ կդռանա կամ կհեռանա ընդհանրապես...Եթե հեռացավ մնացածը ոչինչ չեն կարող անել: ԱՅդ էտ ժամանակ կարելի ա մտածել նոր ուժի մասին: Էս պահին եթե երբևէ իշխանափոխություն լինի նախագահ ա դառնլու Լևոնը: Հիմա մենք ագահ մարդիկ չենք *մի տարի էլ մաքսիմում կսպասենք*...


Փաստորեն, Լևոնի ձեռը գերի ենք  :Jpit: ))))))))) 

Լավ, սպասում ենք .................... նայի, մի տարի ես ասել: Ես երկուս եմ տալիս: Արդյունքը կտեսնենք 3-ից: Ու ՀԱԿ-ի ԱԺ մտնելուց հետո, որպես փոքրամասնություն, եթե մեկն ու մեկը ասի, որ ես սխալ էի, կնեղանամ:  :Jpit: )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կզած ա մենակ էն մարդը, ով որ համակերպվում ա:
> Ես կարող ա բեռնակիր լինեմ, սաղ մեջքիս ու վզիս նստած լինեն, բայց քանի դեռ ես իրանց քցել փորձում եմ, ես կզած չեմ:
> Դու կզած ես, թե չէ.. իմ կարծիքով՝ չէ: Բայց դե դու կիմանաս


Իմ մասով չեմ որոշել, կարող ա և կզած չեմ, բայց ահագին բեռ եմ զգում ուսերիս վրա:

Ու դու կարող ա սենց փորձես քցել ուսերիցդ, բայց բեռդ գնալով ավելի ա շատանում: 

Ուրեմն, մոլլան, որոշումա  իրա էշին սովորցանել քիչ ուտելով աշխատել (գրել եմ էս առակը ?): Ամեն հաջորդ օրը ավելի քիչ հաց ա տալիս, մի օր էլ էս էշը սատկում ա: Մոլան ասում ա, բան չէր մնացել, հայ-հայ սովորում էր սոված աշխատելուն, էն էլ սատկեց:

----------


## Rammer

> Փաստորեն, Լևոնի ձեռը գերի ենք ))))))))) 
> 
> Լավ, սպասում ենք .................... նայի, մի տարի ես ասել: Ես երկուս եմ տալիս: Արդյունքը կտեսնենք 3-ից: Ու ՀԱԿ-ի ԱԺ մտնելուց հետո, որպես փոքրամասնություն, եթե մեկն ու մեկը ասի, որ ես սխալ էի, կնեղանամ: )))


Ապեր ցավդ տանեմ քաղաքակնությունը էլ բանաձևեր ունի ազնիվ խոսք...Էսօր ռեալ էտ ստացվում: Եթե հանկարծ իշխանափոխությույն եղավ ու Լևոնը եղավ գոնե այն դիրքում ինչ հիմա, հաստատ ինքն ա ապեր...

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ մասով չեմ որոշել, կարող ա և կզած չեմ, բայց ահագին բեռ եմ զգում ուսերիս վրա:
> 
> Ու դու կարող ա սենց փորձես քցել ուսերիցդ, բայց բեռդ գնալով ավելի ա շատանում: 
> 
> Ուրեմն, մոլլան, որոշումա  իրա էշին սովորցանել քիչ ուտելով աշխատել (գրել եմ էս առակը ?): Ամեն հաջորդ օրը ավելի քիչ հաց ա տալիս, մի օր էլ էս էշը սատկում ա: Մոլան ասում ա, բան չէր մնացել, հայ-հայ սովորում էր սոված աշխատելուն, էն էլ սատկեց:


Չգիտեմ առակը գրել ես, թե չէ, բայց իմ ամենասիրած անեկդոտներից ա  :Jpit: 
Բեռ, իհարկե կա, Տրիբույն ձյա: Էն էլ ահավոր շատ: Էն էլ օր-օրի շատանում ա: Այլ կերպ ասած ոչ գյուտ ես անում, ոչ էլ գույտ: Բայց եթե էդ բեռին համակերպվել ես (ոնց-որ ընտրության չեկածներից շատերը) ուրեմն կզած ես, եթե չէ, ուրեմն մարմնիդ դիրքը կուզ ա, բայց պայքարող ես  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

Ինչ եք իրար կզցնում չեմ ջոգում  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ եք իրար կզցնում չեմ ջոգում


Դու չխառնվես, այ խորքային վերլուծաբան :Jpit: ))))))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձա, իհարկե, անշուշտ, միանշանակ, անտարակույս: Ինչքա՞ն ես մտածել, որ էդքանը հասկացել ես


Էսի պատմական վերջին ձեռքբերումներիցս ա  :Jpit: )))))))))))))

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ եք իրար կզցնում չեմ ջոգում


Չենք կզցնում, կզելու իմաստն ենք պարզում: 
Ես համարում եմ, որ կզելը հոգեվիճակ ա:
Տրիբունը համարում ա, որ կզելը տվյալ պահին մարդու կյանքի ձևը՝ «ֆիզիկականը»:

----------


## Rammer

> Դու չխառնվես, այ խորքային վերլուծաբան))))))


Չէ ապեր ես խորքային կզած եմ, էլ տեղ չկա  :Jpit: )))))))))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ առակը գրել ես, թե չէ, բայց իմ ամենասիրած անեկդոտներից ա 
> Բեռ, իհարկե կա, Տրիբույն ձյա: Էն էլ ահավոր շատ: Էն էլ օր-օրի շատանում ա: Այլ կերպ ասած ոչ գյուտ ես անում, ոչ էլ գույտ: Բայց եթե էդ բեռին համակերպվել ես (ոնց-որ ընտրության չեկածներից շատերը) ուրեմն կզած ես, եթե չէ, ուրեմն մարմնիդ դիրքը կուզ ա, բայց պայքարող ես


Այ սետղ ապեր, հոպ: Չգիտեմ, ես եմ համակերպվել, թե դու: Ես ուզում եմ արագ մեջքս թափ տամ ու բեռը քցեմ վրիցս: Դու ասում ես, չէ, արի էս բլուրն էլ բարձրանանք սենց ծանր բեռով, թող ավելի շատ մարդ տենա, որ մենք բեռի տակն ենք, համ էլ հասարակական ու միջազգային հնչեղություն ստանա մեր բեռը, ու նոր մաաաանրից մի քիչ մեզ թափահարենք: Բայց հաշվի չես առնում, որ արդեն տասերորդ բլուրն ենք տենց հասարակական հնչեղություն ծափերի տակ վերև ներքև անում, ու գնալով թամաշա անողները շատանում են - տենանք էս բլուրն էլ կքաշեն, թե կսատկեն: Այ տեցն հիմա ՀԱԿ-ն ա ամեն ընտրությունից հետո, ոնց որ ամեն բլուրից հետո:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չենք կզցնում, կզելու իմաստն ենք պարզում: 
> Ես համարում եմ, որ կզելը հոգեվիճակ ա:
> Տրիբունը համարում ա, որ կզելը տվյալ պահին մարդու կյանքի ձևը՝ «ֆիզիկականը»:


Իդեալիստ, քեզ դզում ա ծանր ֆիզիկական վիճակով բայց բարձր ոգով ապրելը ? Ինձ չի դզում: Ոնց որ թոքախտով հիվանդին մի հատիկ սիգարետ տաս, ասես քաշի թոքերտ, դզում ա, քեզ գոնե հոգեպես թոքախտավոր չես զգա:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ սետղ ապեր, հոպ: Չգիտեմ, ես եմ համակերպվել, թե դու: Ես ուզում եմ արագ մեջքս թափ տամ ու բեռը քցեմ վրիցս: Դու ասում ես, չէ, արի էս բլուրն էլ բարձրանանք սենց ծանր բեռով, թող ավելի շատ մարդ տենա, որ մենք բեռի տակն ենք, համ էլ հասարակական ու միջազգային հնչեղություն ստանա մեր բեռը, ու նոր մաաաանրից մի քիչ մեզ թափահարենք: Բայց հաշվի չես առնում, որ արդեն տասերորդ բլուրն ենք տենց հասարակական հնչեղություն ծափերի տակ վերև ներքև անում, ու գնալով թամաշա անողները շատանում են - տենանք էս բլուրն էլ կքաշեն, թե կսատկեն: Այ տեցն հիմա ՀԱԿ-ն ա ամեն ընտրությունից հետո, ոնց որ ամեն բլուրից հետո:


Կտրուկ ասեմ. սուտ ես ասում:
Ես նման բան չեմ ասում:
Ես համաձայն եմ արագ թափ տալուն, բայց նաև իրատես եմ, որքան էլ որ դու կարող ես ինձ ռոմանտիկ անվանել: Իսկ իրատեսությունը ամեն ինչի իրար կողք համադրելով հուշում ա, որ արագ թափ տալով բեռից ազատվելու ձև էս պահին չկա: Եթե գտնում ես կա, առաջարկի: Կասես, որ դու շարքային քաղաքացի ես, առաջարկող չես: Ճիշտ ա, ապեր: Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ իրատեսական առաջարկ ոչ մի տեղից չկա էս պահին, հետևաբար քո մեջքը արագ թափ տալու ձգտումը.
1. նշանակում ա որ դու կզած չես, դու պայքարող ես, կզողի հոգեբանություն ուղղակի չունես,
2. Ցույց ա տալիս, որ երազանքների գրկում ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կտրուկ ասեմ. սուտ ես ասում:
> Ես նման բան չեմ ասում:
> Ես համաձայն եմ արագ թափ տալուն, բայց նաև իրատես եմ, որքան էլ որ դու կարող ես ինձ ռոմանտիկ անվանել: Իսկ իրատեսությունը ամեն ինչի իրար կողք համադրելով հուշում ա, որ արագ թափ տալով բեռից ազատվելու ձև էս պահին չկա: Եթե գտնում ես կա, առաջարկի: Կասես, որ դու շարքային քաղաքացի ես, առաջարկող չես: Ճիշտ ա, ապեր: Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ իրատեսական առաջարկ ոչ մի տեղից չկա էս պահին, հետևաբար քո մեջքը արագ թափ տալու ձգտումը.
> 1. նշանակում ա որ դու կզած չես, դու պայքարող ես, կզողի հոգեբանություն ուղղակի չունես,
> 2. Ցույց ա տալիս, որ երազանքների գրկում ես:


Արա, բայց ես ինչ սուտասանն եմ: Չուկ ջան, ուրեմ սաղ կընկն իրա տեղը, երբ մենք ՀԱԿ-ին կտեսնենք փոքրամասնության կարգավիճակով Աժ-ում, ու դա կանվանենք պայքարի հանգրվան: Էտ ժամանակ, մի հատ էլ անցյալ կատարյալով ամեն ինչին կնայենք ավելի լայն բացված աչքերով: Մնում ա 2012-ին իսկականից աշխարհը չկործանվի: 

Հայիթիից ինչ խաբար կա ??

----------


## Բիձա

> Կտրուկ ասեմ. սուտ ես ասում:
> Ես նման բան չեմ ասում:
> Ես համաձայն եմ արագ թափ տալուն, բայց նաև իրատես եմ, որքան էլ որ դու կարող ես ինձ ռոմանտիկ անվանել: Իսկ իրատեսությունը ամեն ինչի իրար կողք համադրելով հուշում ա, որ արագ թափ տալով բեռից ազատվելու ձև էս պահին չկա: *Եթե գտնում ես կա, առաջարկի*: Կասես, որ դու շարքային քաղաքացի ես, առաջարկող չես: Ճիշտ ա, ապեր: Բայց փաստն էն ա, որ իրատեսական առաջարկ ոչ մի տեղից չկա էս պահին, հետևաբար քո մեջքը արագ թափ տալու ձգտումը.
> 1. նշանակում ա որ դու կզած չես, դու պայքարող ես, կզողի հոգեբանություն ուղղակի չունես,
> 2. Ցույց ա տալիս, որ երազանքների գրկում ես:


Իսկ հիմա գործողության մեջ եղած առաջարկը, ծրագիրը  որն է՞
Ձևակերպումը կա՞:
Եթե կարելի է  ոչ թե բացատրական տեսքով, այլ հստակ ձևակերպմամբ  ծանոթացրու իմանանք, մի գուցե իսկապես միակ հնարավորն է:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ հիմա գործողության մեջ եղած առաջարկը, ծրագիրը  որն է՞
> Ձևակերպումը կա՞:
> Եթե կարելի է  ոչ թե բացատրական տեսքով, այլ հստակ ձևակերպմամբ  ծանոթացրու իմանանք, մի գուցե իսկապես միակ հնարավորն է:


Հիմա խնդիր կա. հնարավորինս պահել ակտիվությունը պատշաճ պահին, երբ հնարավոր կլինի լուրջ բան անել, արագ ոտի կանգնեցնելու համար, ռեսուրսները ճիշտ հաշվարկել, ակտիվ կորիզին ճիշտ կազմակերպել: Եթե ուզում ես կոնկրետ բանաձև, ապա ցավում եմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ չկա: Լինելու դեպքում, ցանկացած տիպի բանաձև, որ արդյունքի կբերեր, վստահ եմ, անպայման կիրականացվեր:

----------


## Chuk

*Անդրանիկի հարցը* - Հարգելի Նիկոլ, մի ընտրություն էլ պարտվեցինք: Միթե դա մեր մարտավարական սխալների հետեւանք չէ: Երբ խոսք է գնում Համաժողովրդական շարժման երկամյա պայքարի արդյունքների մասին, ոմանք ասում են, թե Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ստեղծվելը ամենակարեւոր արդյունքն է: Եվ հիմա էլ կարեւորագույն ձեռքբերում է համարվում ՀԱԿ-ի գոյությունը: Դրա՞ համար էր ամբողջ պայքարը, որ ՀԱԿ ստեղծվի՞։
*
Նիկոլի պատասխանը* - Սիրելի Անդրանիկ, ոչ թե պայքարն էր նրա համար, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ստեղծվի, այլ ՀԱԿ-ն է պայքարի շարունակականությունն ապահովելու համար ստեղծվել: Այսինքն` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը ոչ թե նպատակ է, այլ միջոց: Իսկ նպատակը ժողովրդավարական, ընտրական իշխանափոխության ավանդույթի հաստատումն է Հայաստանում: Այս խնդիրը դրված է եղել դեռ այն ժամանակ, երբ Համաժողովրդական շարժումը գտնվում էր սաղմնային վիճակում: Ըստ այդմ, իշխանության գալուց հետո Կոնգրեսի առաջ դրված թիվ 1 խնդիրը լինելու է ընտրական ճանապարհով, ազատ ընտրությունների, ժողովրդի ազատ կամարտահայտման միջոցով իշխանության հանձնումը իր քաղաքական հակառակորդին այն ժամանակ, երբ ժողովուրդը կկայացնի այդ որոշումը: Ինչպես հասկանում եք, այս խնդիրը լուծելու համար նախ հարկավոր է հասնել իշխանության: Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի նման կառույցի գոյությունը վստահություն է ներշնչում, որ այդ խնդիրը լուծվելու է: Եւ ի դեպ, Կոնգրեսի այն քայլերն ու պահվածքը, որ ոմանց կողմից փորձ է արվում ներկայացնել որպես ընկրկում կամ նահանջ, իրականում վստահության նշան է: Իմ հարցազրույցներից մեկում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը համեմատել եմ «S» դասի «Մերսեդեսի» հետ: Երբ նման մեքենայով ես ճանապարհ դուրս գալիս, դա վստահություն է ներշնչում, որ անպայման հասնելու ես նպատակակետիդ: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե այդ մեքենան պետք է անընդհատ վարես իր հնարավորությունների մաքսիմումով, այսինքն` 260 կիլոմետր ժամ արագությամբ: Եթե այդպես վարվես` վթարն անխուսափելի է: Ճանապարհի ամեն հատված ունի իր նրբությունը. շրջադարձերի վրա պետք է արագությունը կտրուկ անկես, փոսերը զգուշությամբ շրջանցես, արտաճանապարհային հատվածներում առավել զգույշ լինես, երբեմն կանգ առնես հանգստանալու եւ մեքենան լիցքավորելու համար: Եւ ուրեմն, իմ գնահատականը հետեւյալն է. Կոնգրեսը այս ընթացքում անընդհատ առաջ է շարժվել դեպի նպատակակետ, եւ այդ ընթացքը անկասելի է: Ուշադիր դիտորդը նկատած կլինի նաեւ, որ մեր գործողությունները, ընթացքը մեծ հաշվով պայմանավորված չէ որեւէ ընտրության պաշտոնական արդյունքներով, որովհետեւ մեր գործունեության հիմքում հոգեւոր, գաղափարական նպատակներ են` մեր հայացքների, գաղափարների, աշխարհայացքի տարածումը, մտածողության փոփոխությունը: Եւ մենք վճռական ենք այդ նպատակին ծառայել այնքան ժամանակ, որքան անհրաժեշտ կլինի: Նպատակների կարեւորությունը չի կարող գնահատվել դրանց հասնելու արագությամբ: Ընդհակառակը` հենց ժամանակի ու տարածության մեջ են գաղափարները հղկվում եւ ծանրակշիռ դառնում, գաղափարակիցները զատվում պատեհապաշտներից: Ես հենց այս դիտանկյունից եմ մոտենում նաեւ հունվարի 10-ի ընտրություններին եւ նրա արդյունքներին: Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ մոտ ծիծաղ է առաջացնում ՀԱԿ-ի մարտավարական սխալների մասին խոսակցությունը, ոչ այն պատճառով, որ ՀԱԿ-ը անսխալական է: Ոչ ամենեւին. պարզապես մարտավարական սխալների մասին խոսողները, կներեք, լավ չեն գիտակցում, թե ինչի մասին են խոսում: Այսօր ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրել մարտավարական սխալների մեջ, նույնն է թե ԽՍՀՄ-ում, կամ Արեւելյան Եվրոպայում գործող դիսիդենտական շարժումներին որեւէ մեկը 80-ականների սկզբներին մեղադրեր մարտավարական սխալների մեջ: Սա ուղղակի աբսուրդ կլիներ, որովհետեւ բռնապետության, տոտալիտարիզմի, բեսպրեդելի դեմ մղվող պայքարում չեն լինում մարտավարական սխալներ կամ հաջողություններ: Բռնապետության դեմ պայքարում երկու վիճակ կա. կամ պայքար գոյություն ունի, կամ պայքար գոյություն չունի: Եթե պայքար կա, պայքարի օջախ կա, դա մարտավարական հաջողություն է, եթե չկա նման պայքար, դա մարտավարական անհաջողություն է: Մեր դեպքում` պայքարը կա, պայքարը շարունակվում է, եւ սա իսկապես ամենամեծ հաջողությունն է: Եւ հունվարի 10-ի ընտրություններին մասնակցելով ես հենց պայքարի, թիմի գոյությունը ընդգծելու նպատակ եմ ունեցել, գաղափարների տարածման նպատակ: Այս ընտրությունները նաեւ թեսթ էին դիտարկելու համար, թե ինչ արժեք ունեն իշխանական սուբյեկտների հայտարարություններն այն մասին, թե Հայաստանում քաղաքական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարվել է, կամ որ երկիրը առաջ է գնացել այդ ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու գործում: Այս ընտրություններում մենք գործուն կերպով ապացուցեցինք, որ իշխանական այդ պնդումները գրոշի արժեք չունեն, որ երկիրը շարունակ գտնվում է այն խորը անդունդում, որում հայտնվեց 2008 թվականի Մարտի 1-ին: Եթե հակառակն ապացուցվեր, շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ բոլորի համար, եւ մենք իշխանությանը հակառակն ապացուցելու շանս տվեցինք: Իշխանությունը այդ շանսից չօգտվեց, եւ ցուցադրեց, որ ամեն ինչ երկրում նույքան վատ է, որքան չհասկացվածության պատը քանդելու մասին հայտնի խոսակցությունների նախորդող շրջանում: Չհասկացության պատը կա, եւ այն ավելի է հաստացել: Ինչ վերաբերում է ընտրողների ակտիվության մասին խոսակցություններին, ընտրողների ակտիվություն դիտվում է այն ժամանակ, երբ մարդը, շարքային քաղաքացին տեսնում է, որ իրեն առաջարկվում է մասնակցել ընտրությունների, այսինքն մի գործընթացի, որը նախատեսված է երկրի Սահմանադրությամբ եւ օրենսքներով:
Իսկ երբ նա պետք է գրոհի սափրագլուխներով շրջապատված տեղամասեր, դա արդեն ուրիշ վիճակ է: Իշխանությունը ամեն անգամ ընտրողին հենց այս վիճակի մեջ է դնում: Եւ այն, որ նման պայմաններում ավելի քանի հինգ հազար մարդ է գտնվել այդ «գրոհին» մասնակից, անկեղծ ասած, չափազանց հաճելի փաստ է: Սա նշանակում է, որ մեր պայքարը, մեր շարժումը պահանջված է հանրության շրջանում: Ընտրությունների անգամ պաշտոնական արդյունքները ինձ նոր լիցք են տվել, չնայած, եթե անգամ ինձ վերագրվեր 3 ձայն, ես չէի լիցքաթափվի: Լավագույն մաղթանքներս, սիրելի Անդրանիկ:

Աղբյուր՝ nikol.am

----------

Rammer (15.01.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> … նպատակը ժողովրդավարական, ընտրական իշխանափոխության ավանդույթի հաստատումն է Հայաստանում: Ըստ այդմ, *իշխանության գալուց հետո Կոնգրեսի առաջ դրված թիվ 1 խնդիրը լինելու է ընտրական ճանապարհով, ազատ ընտրությունների, ժողովրդի ազատ կամարտահայտման միջոցով իշխանության հանձնումը իր քաղաքական հակառակորդին այն ժամանակ, երբ ժողովուրդը կկայացնի այդ որոշումը: Ինչպես հասկանում եք, այս խնդիրը լուծելու համար նախ հարկավոր է հասնել իշխանության:*


Գժոտ նպատակ է։ Այսինքն ՀԱԿ–ը եթե գա իշխանության, առաջին հերթին մտածելու է այդ իշխանությունը մարդավարի ընտրությունների միջոցով *քաղաքական հակառակորդին*(!!!) հանձնելու մասին, որ Հայաստանում ժողովդրավարական իշխանափոխությունների ավանդույթ հաստատվի :Think:  Այսինքն հենց ՀԱԿ–ը բարով խերով դարձավ իշխանություն, շուտափույթ նոր ընդդիմություն է պետք, որ ՀԱԿ–ից ժողովդրավարական ճանապարհով ազատվենք :Jpit:  
Անկեղծորեն թռուցիկ նշեմ իմ թշվառ ու կցկտուր հետևությունները ՀԱԿ–ի «մարտավարության» մասին ու թարկեմ.
1. ՀԱԿ–ը երբեք չի ընդունելու սեփական սխալները ու պարտությունը, որովհետև դա կլինի ՀԱԿ–ի իսկական պարտությունը, որովհետև նա կկորցնի ֆանատների ներկայիս արդեն նոսր բազմությունը։ 
2. ՀԱԿ–ի պայքարի էությունը պոպուլիստական խոսակցություններով ու ելույթներով համակիրների հավատարմությունը պահպանելն է և հերթական ընտրություններին մասնակցել–աժիոտաժ ստեղծելը։ Համարվում է, որ դա բավարար է ՀԱԿ–ի գոյությունն ու կշիռը պահպանելու համար, *մինչև…*
3. ՀԱԿ–ի հիմնական խնդիրը քաղաքական ասպարեզում որպես միակ ու իրական ընդդիմություն գոյատևելն է, մինչև Հայաստնում իրավիճակը ապակայունանա իշխանությունների սխալների, և/կամ բնական կատակլիզմների, և/կամ պատերազմի, և/կամ տնտեսական խորը անկումների պատճառով։
Բառադիների մի խումբ (Վանո©), որը ժողովրդավարության մասին վերացական բարբաջանքներով զուտ արկածներ է որոնում, առանց իրատեսական քաղաքական ծրագրի բռնապետությունների դեմ պայքարի իրական ձևերի։ Նիկոլը լավ էլ համնեմատում է ՀԱԿ–ի «պայքարը» 80–ականների դիսիդենտական շարժումների հետ, որովհետև ինչպես 80–ականներին դիսիդենտներին բանի տեղ դնող չկար ու ի վերջո Սովետը դիսիդենտական պայքարի շնորհիվ կամ պատճառով չքանդվեց, ապա այս դեպքում էլ եթե լինի իշխանափոխություն, ապա դա կլինի ոչ այն պատաճառով, որ ՀԱԿ–ը պայքարել է, այլ լրիվ այլ… Կարևորը մարդկանց ցանկալի ձևով ներկայացնելն է, օբյեկտիվությունը պադյեզդում ներվային ծխում է։

----------

REAL_ist (16.01.2010), Բիձա (15.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

*ՀԱՂՈՐԴՈՒՄ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ*



Այն, ինչ կիրակի օրը տեղի ունեցավ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում, կարելի է կոչել տարբեր անուններով, բայց հաստատ` ոչ ընտրություն: Հերթական անգամ թաղի խուժանը` անհայրենիք, անծնող, մի աման լափի դիմաց սեփական արժանապատվությունը զոհաբերելով, ընտանիքի, զավակների ու իր բարոյականությունը սակարկության հանելով, վերստին ապացուցեց, որ այսօր, ավելի քան երբեւէ վտանգված է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անվտանգությունը:

Կիրակի օրը թիվ 114 դպրոցում տեղակայված 10/19 ընտրատեղամասում կատարվածը որակենք մեկ բառով` հանցագործություն, եւ միանգամից, առաջ անցնելով, նշենք, որ հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Գագիկ Բաղդասարյանը քրեական հանցագործ է, որի անբարո վարքագծի եւ աղաղակող ապօրինության մասին կարող են վկայել բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ականատես են եղել, թե ինչպես է Գագիկ Բաղդասարյան կոչված շնչավորը (տես նկ.1) հանցագործության հրահանգ տալիս իր ենթականերին, ցուցում տալիս գողանալ ընտրացուցակները, ապա այն պահել զուգարանում (ի դեպ` այդ մասին նա ինքն է խոստովանել. քրեական գործի շրջանակներում պատրաստ ենք փաստացի խոսել դրա մասին), հետո դրանք ծոցագրպանից հանում ու բոլորիս աչքի առջեւ հետ գցում «սեյֆի» մեջ, թե իբր դրանք ժամեր շարունակ այնտեղ են պահված եղել: Հատուկ ընդգծենք, որ այդ ամենին ներկա են եղել ոչ միայն բազմաթիվ լրագրողներ, դիտորդներ, վստահված անձեր, փողոցից տեղամաս ներխուժած լակոտ-լուկուտներ, որոնց միակ երազանքը մի քանի ժամով լափի դիմաց «լավ տղա» աշխատելն է, այլ նաեւ ԿԸՀ անդամներ` ի դեմս Զոյա Թադեւոսյանի, ի դեմս` թիվ 10 ԸԸՀ նախագահի տեղակալ Արմեն Սմբատյանի, որը բղավում էր, թե ինքը տեսավ այդ ամենը, բայց չի կարող ոչինչ անել, պարզապես պահանջում է, որպեսզի մեկուկես ժամից ավելի փակ մնացած տեղամասի դռները բացվեն եւ մարդիկ շարունակեն ընտրել, իսկ այդ ամենով հետո կզբաղվեն իրավապահ մարմինները:

Ստեղծված բարդակ իրավիճակում ահազանգեցինք 1-02: Տեղամաս ժամանած ոստիկանները փորձում էին հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում, ինչու են տեղամասից դուրս հանվել Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի, Դավիթ Հակոբյանի վստահված անձերը, ինչու է խոչընդոտվել լրագրողների աշխատանքը, ինչ պատճառներով են նրանք բռնության ենթարկվել (բոլորը տեսան, թե ինչպես հարվածելով տեղամասից հեռացրին «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի լրագրող Հայկ Գեւորգյանին, որը պարզապես փորձում էր լուսանկարներ անել), եւ ինչու են հանձնաժողովականները անհաջող փորձեր կատարում «ազատվել» նաեւ «ՉԻ» եւ «Հայք» թերթերի լրագրողներից: Ոստիկանները չհասցրեցին ստանալ իրենց հարցերի պատասխանները, երբ նրանց դուրս հրավիրեց մի տիկին. ավելի ուշ պարզեցինք, որ նա թիվ 10 ԸԸՀ-ի նախագահ Սիլվա Մարկոսյանն է, որը եւս աջակցում էր կեղծարարների ոհմակին` նրանց հորդորելով որոշում կայացնել, ապա օրենքով դուրս հանել ընդդիմության վստահված անձերին եւ լրագրողներին:

«Դուք գող եք, դուք գողացել եք ցուցակները, դուք հանցագործ եք». ԿԸՀ անդամ Զոյա Թադեւոսյանի այս խոսքերի տակ կարող են ստորագրել բոլոր-բոլորը, այդ թվում` ԿԸՀ-ում ՀՀԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչ Աբրաամ Բախչագուլյանը, որը փորձում էր կարգի հրավիրել քրեական հանցագործներին` հայտարարելով, թե ինքը հանձնաժողովի նախագահ չի կարգել Գագիկ Բաղդասարյանին, ուստի նրա կերածների համար պատասխանատվություն չի կրում: Ցուցակները գողացավ Գեղամյանի հանձնաժողովի անդամներից մեկը (տես նկ. 2). վերջինս նաեւ հանգիստ նստած ստորագրում էր ցուցակներում ընդգրկված քաղաքացիների փոխարեն. այս ամենին մասնակցում էր նաեւ ՕԵԿ-ը ներկայացնող հանձնաժողովականը: Այս ամենից սկսվեց իրարանցումը. Փաշինյանի վստահված անձը` Վահագն Գեւորգյանը հայտնաբերեց, որ հանցագործություն է տեղի ունենում. Դավիթ Հակոբյանի վստահված անձ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը եւս նկատեց տեղի ունեցածը: Մինչ նրանց կհեռացնեին, ես տեսա, թե ինչպես է սույն շնչավորը (տես նկ. 3) շարունակում ստորագրել: Երբ փաստեցի, որ կեղծիք է տեղի ունենում, նա սկսեց բղավել, թե իր գրիչը ծայր չունի, եւ նա ընդամենը փորձում է նյարդայնացնել ներկաներին (եթե քրեական գործ հարուցվի, ապա վատ չի լինի, եթե քննիչը դատահոգեբուժական փորձաքննության ուղարկի սույն արարածին. չի բացառվում, որ տղամարդը տառապում է ծանր եւ անբուժելի հոգեկան հիվանդությամբ):

«Կիլդիմից» առաջ եւ «կիլդիմից» հետո. ընտրական օրը այսպիսի բնութագրումներով երկու մասի բաժանեց հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Գագիկ Բաղդասարյանը: Մեկուկես ժամ ընտրությունները կանգնեցնելուց, հանցագործությունների շարքը տրամաբանական ավարտին հասցնելուց հետո սույն տխրահռչակ պարոնը մեծ հյուրընկալությամբ դիմավորեց տեղամաս ներխուժած 6 հաստավիզ տղամարդկանց, որոնք մեր այն հարցին, թե ինչ կամ ում են փնտրում տեղամասում, բառացիորեն ասացին. «Էկել ենք շռենք գնանք, ի՞նչ ա չի կարելի՞» (տես նկ. 4): «Հա էլի ջուր ա` թող թափեն». արձագանքեց Գագիկ Բաղդասարյանը: Տեսնես իր տուն հատուկ միզելու նպատակով այցելած մարդկանց Բաղդասարյանը դարձյալ նույն հյուրընկալությամբ է ընդունո՞ւմ, թե՞ տիկնոջն ու զավակներին է հանձնարարում զբաղվել նրանց հյուրընկալությամբ: Ինչ վերաբերում է տեղամաս ներխուժած կենդանիներին, ապա կարծում ենք, որ նրանց բնակարաններ եւս ամեն օր ներխուժում են իրենց ցեղատեսակի ներկայացուցիչները եւ միզելուց հետո թեթեւացած հեռանում են` շնորհակալություն հայտնելով նրանց կանանց, քույրերին, մայրերին եւ զավակներին: Սա իմիջիայլոց:

Երկարատեւ տուրուդմփոցներից հետո մարդիկ սկսեցին գալ տեղամաս եւ հայտնաբերել, որ իրենց փոխարեն արդեն քվեարկել են: Քաղաքացիներից մի քանիսը իրենց մեջ ուժ եւ համարձակություն գտան արձանագրություն կազմելու, ոմանք հեռացան` երդվելով, որ այլեւս երբեք չեն գալու ընտրության, ոմանք անիծեցին խուժաններին, անիծեցին Հայաստանը ու իրենց ծնված օրը: Այն պահին, երբ քաղաքացին փորձում էր պաշտպանել իր իրավունքները, նրա ամուսնուն չոռնիականները դուրս հրավիրեցին` ահաբեկելու: Տիկնոջը կանգնեցնել չստացվեց: Օրվա մռայլության, լկտիության, բռնաբարված օրինականության ու փողոցի պոռնիկների մասին անմիջապես մոռացա: Եվ հասկացա, որ ազգի տականքը չի կարող հաղթել, քանի դեռ թեկուզ մեկ այսպիսի քաղաքացի դեռ ապրում է Հայաստանում, դեռ շարունակում է պայքարել իր իրավունքների, ազատությունների, իր ձայնի ու իր զավակների ապագայի համար: Ուրեմն` ամեն ինչ դեռ առջեւում է` պայքարն էլ, հաղթանակն էլ: Մեկ լուսավոր երեւույթի մասին եւս. արդարության կողմնակիցների ու օրինականության համար պայքարողների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը երիտասարդությունն էր: Մենք հպարտ ու հաղթող ենք հենց նրանցով, եւ սա հասկացան նույնիսկ տեղամասի կեղծարարները, փողոցի լակոտները, քրեական հանցագործները, անընտանիք ու անհայրենիք այն մարդիկ, ովքեր 5000 դրամի դիմաց պատրաստ են վաճառել ոչ միայն սեփական ձայնը, այլեւ մորը, հորը, զավակներին ու ընկերներին:

ԳՈՀԱՐ ՎԵԶԻՐՅԱՆ
Լուսանկարները` ԳԱԳԻԿ ՇԱՄՇՅԱՆԻ 
Չորրորդ Ինքնիշխանություն

----------

ministr (15.01.2010), Բիձա (15.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Գժոտ նպատակ է։ Այսինքն ՀԱԿ–ը եթե գա իշխանության, առաջին հերթին մտածելու է այդ իշխանությունը մարդավարի ընտրությունների միջոցով *քաղաքական հակառակորդին*(!!!) հանձնելու մասին, որ Հայաստանում ժողովդրավարական իշխանափոխությունների ավանդույթ հաստատվի Այսինքն հենց ՀԱԿ–ը բարով խերով դարձավ իշխանություն, շուտափույթ նոր ընդդիմություն է պետք, որ ՀԱԿ–ից ժողովդրավարական ճանապարհով ազատվենք


Ֆանտաստիկա՛:
Նիկոլը արդեն քանի տարի ա էս նույն միտքը ամեն պատեհ ու անպատեհ առիթով ասում ա, Վիշապը (!!!), այսինքն քաղաքականությունից լավ տեղեկացված մարդը (!!!) նոր է տեսնում  :Shok: 
Ֆանտաստիկա՛:
Անգամ մեկնաբանելու ցանկությունն ա վերանում: Բացատրելը, որ ՀԱԿ-ն իշխանության գալով չի երազելու դրա մասին, այլ պահանջ լինելու դեպքում՝ տալու ա: Ու մենակ էդ դեպքում առաջընթաց կլինի: ՀԱկառակ դեպքում, եթե դրանչկարողացանք հասնել, հերթական ձախողումն ա լինելու ու վերջին հաշվով էական չի, այդ պարագայում, իշխանափոխություն կլինի՞, թե՞ ոչ:



> Անկեղծորեն թռուցիկ նշեմ իմ թշվառ ու կցկտուր հետևությունները ՀԱԿ–ի «մարտավարության» մասին ու թարկեմ.
> 1. ՀԱԿ–ը երբեք չի ընդունելու սեփական սխալները ու պարտությունը, որովհետև դա կլինի ՀԱԿ–ի իսկական պարտությունը, որովհետև նա կկորցնի ֆանատների ներկայիս արդեն նոսր բազմությունը։


Թույլ տուր քեզ հարցնել, դու ինքդ ժամանակին ֆանա՞տ ես եղել, որ քո ու քո նմանների ՀԱԿ-ից հիասթափվելու պատճառով ֆանատների բազմությունը նոսրացել է:

Կարծու եմ, որ հա:
Ասեմ ինչի:
Որովհետև քո ներկայիս վիճակը ֆանատի հականիշն է: Թե ֆանատիկությունն է ծայրահեղ վիճակ, թե քոնը: Ու կարծում եմ, որ ֆանատը հանգիստ կարող էր այդ վիճակին հասնել, բացետրեմ թե ինչի: Երբ դու ֆանատ ես, կառույցը կամ անհատին իդեալական ես համարում: Հետո ամենաթեթև սպասելիքիդ չարդարացումն իսկ կարող է բերել լրիվ հուսալքման, հիասթափման: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ միայն թեթև սպասելիքներ չի իրականացրել, այլ, օբյեկտիվ լինենք, դեռև բավական մեծ սպասելիքներ էլ չի իրականացրել, ունեցել է հզոր ձախողումներ: Ու այս տրամաբանությամբ ես արդեն հասկանում եմ քո հոգեվիճակը: 


Մնացած հատվածները նախընտրում եմ թողնել անպատասխան, սահմանափակվեցի հուզական հատվածներին հուզական պատասխանով:

----------


## Chuk

ՀԱԿ-ը դիմել է վարչական դատարան, 10-րդ ԸԸՀ-ի աշխատանքը անգործություն ճանաչելու համար: Դատարանը որոշում է կայացրել հօգուտ ՀԱԿ-ի, որակելով ԸԸՀ-ի աշխատանքն անգործություն: Մնացածը հաջորդիվ: Առայժմ մանրամասներ չգիտեմ:

----------

ministr (18.01.2010), Rammer (18.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Փաշինյանի վստահված անձի հայցը բավարարվեց
> 16:15 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Վարչական դատարանն այսօր բավարարել է թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում պատգամավորի թեկնածու Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի վստահված անձ Պատվական Հովակիմյանի հայցը, որով նա վիճարկում էր Ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովի անգործությունը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ԸԸՀ թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում հունվարի 10 ընտրությունների արդյունքներն ամփոփել է` չսպասելով Փաշինյանի վստահված անձի բողոքներին, այն դեպքում, երբ հեռախոսով ԸԸՀ-ի նախագահին Պատվական Հովակիմյանը զգուշացրել է, որ բողոքներ է ներկայացնելու:
> 
> «Վարչական դատարանն իր որոշմամբ ԸԸՀ-ին պարտադրում է ընդունել եւ քննության առնել Պատվական Հովակիմյանի բողոքը` թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում հունվարի 10 ընտրություններն անվավեր ճանաչելու պահանջը»,- այսօր «Ա1+»-ին տեղեկացրեց Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Իրավական աջակցության կենտրոնի ներկայացուցիչ Արմեն Խաչատրյանը:
> 
> ...


Ա1+

----------

Rammer (18.01.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> ՀԱԿ-ը դիմել է վարչական դատարան, 10-րդ ԸԸՀ-ի աշխատանքը անգործություն ճանաչելու համար: Դատարանը որոշում է կայացրել հօգուտ ՀԱԿ-ի, որակելով ԸԸՀ-ի աշխատանքն անգործություն: Մնացածը հաջորդիվ: Առայժմ մանրամասներ չգիտեմ:


Արտ սա մեզ ինչ ա տալիս?Հնարավոր է որ սա պոտենցիալ հանդիսանա ամբողջ ընտրությունները անվավեր ճանաչելու համար?

----------


## ministr

Ձևեր են թափում թե տեսեք ինչ արդար ենք  :Smile:   Էդքան կեղծել են որ հեչ անեն?  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Ձևեր են թափում թե տեսեք ինչ արդար ենք   Էդքան կեղծել են որ հեչ անեն?


Դե դատարանի անաչառությունն են ցույց տալիս...

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ սա մեզ ինչ ա տալիս?Հնարավոր է որ սա պոտենցիալ հանդիսանա ամբողջ ընտրությունները անվավեր ճանաչելու համար?


Տո չէ հա: Կասեն՝ ընտրությունների արդյունքների վրա էական ազդեցություն չեն ունեցել, կանցնեն առաջ: Դրա համար լավ են կեղծել, ձայների առավելությունը մեծ են արել, որ սենց խաղեր էլ կարողանան տալ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Արտ սա մեզ ինչ ա տալիս?Հնարավոր է որ սա պոտենցիալ հանդիսանա ամբողջ ընտրությունները անվավեր ճանաչելու համար?


Էն էլ ինչ պոտենցիալ- հերիքելու է անցյալ նախագահականն էլ չեղյալ հայտարարելուն:  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ոչ մի պոտենցիալ էլ չկա: Զուտ ընթացակարգային խախտումա: Դատարանի վճիռն էլ ընթացակարգինա վերաբերվում: Հանձնաժողովը դրանով պարզապես պարտավորա քննել բողոքը: Իսկ որոշումը կլինի ընտրությունների տրամաբանությանը համահունչ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ սա մեզ ինչ ա տալիս?Հնարավոր է որ սա պոտենցիալ հանդիսանա ամբողջ ընտրությունները անվավեր ճանաչելու համար?


Հա, սահմանադրական դիմելու համար բավական օգտակար փաստաթուղթ ա:

----------


## Kuk

5-10 րոպեից «Երկիր Մեդիա»-ով այս ընտրություններում «ընտրված» թեկնածուն ա լինելու ինչ-որ հաղորդման հյուր:

----------


## Rammer

> 5-10 րոպեից «Երկիր Մեդիա»-ով այս ընտրություններում «ընտրված» թեկնածուն ա լինելու ինչ-որ հաղորդման հյուր:


Նայում եմ...Արա էսի լրիվ դեբիլ ա  :LOL:  Խոսալ չգիտի լալոշը: Ամեն վարկյանը մեկը ինքը իրեն հակասում է: Ուղեղի տեղը զգացվում ա որ սիլիկոնա` Արա Սիլիկոնյան:

----------

Kuk (04.02.2010), Վիշապ (04.02.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Էրեխեն եքա նեղվեց, հազիվ բառերից էր կախվում :LOL:  բայց հաղորդավարուհուն էլ մոլոդեց:

----------

Kuk (04.02.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Տեսա՞ք ինչ կայֆավատ էր տիրում տաղավարում :LOL:  Ասում ա՝ քարոզչությունը տներում եմ արել՝ արվեստագետների տներում :LOL:  
Ժող, երկիր մեդիայի կայքը ո՞րն ա, հաղորդումները դնում ե՞ն կայքում վիդեոներով: Դնենք ստեղ, փոքր-ինչ խրախճենք :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

«Այն քաղաքական ուժը, որը իշխանության մաս չի, ընդդիմություն է»:- Հ.Հ. Ա.Ժ. պատգամավոր՝ «Ազգային Միաբանություն» կուսակցության *անդամ* Արա Սիմոնյան:
 :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (04.02.2010), Աբելյան (04.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեսա՞ք ինչ կայֆավատ էր տիրում տաղավարում Ասում ա՝ քարոզչությունը տներում եմ արել՝ արվեստագետների տներում 
> Ժող, երկիր մեդիայի կայքը ո՞րն ա, հաղորդումները դնում ե՞ն կայքում վիդեոներով: Դնենք ստեղ, փոքր-ինչ խրախճենք


Չեմ գտնում, ես չեմ դիտել :Sad: 
Մի քանի տեսանյութ գտա, բայց ընտրություններից:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ահավոր ա...

----------

Chuk (04.02.2010), Kuk (04.02.2010), Mephistopheles (04.02.2010), Norton (04.02.2010), Վիշապ (04.02.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ահավոր ա...


Հիվանդ են, կատարյալ շիզոֆրենիկներ, կամերաֆոբներ…

----------

Kuk (04.02.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Բացահայտ հաշվեհարդար*
_Դիտորդին սպառնում են «սաղ չթողնել»_



> Թիվ 10 ընտրատարածքում հունվարի 10-ին կայացած ընտրություններում դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացրած «Հայաստանի պառլամենտարիզմի կենտրոն» հասարակական կազմակերպության ղեկավար Անահիտ Սարգսյանի երեկ տարածած հաղորդագրության համաձայն, նախորդ օրը երեկոյան, ժամը 21.00-ի սահմաններում, դիտորդական առաքելության ղեկավար Անահիտ Սարգսյանն իր դստեր հետ ենթարկվել է բռնության: Դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել այն շենքի բակում, որտեղ բնակվում է Ա. Սարգսյանը: «Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում տիկին Անահիտը պատմեց, որ սովորաբար երեկոյան այդ ժամերին ինքն իր դստեր հետ դուրս է գալիս զբոսանքի. «Մի քանի օր առաջ կասկածելի երկու մարդու էի նկատել, անգամ հարեւանուհուս այդ մասին պատմեցի: Մենք Տերյան փողոցի վրա ենք բնակվում՝ նախկին Կրուպսկայայի դպրոցի կողքից դեպի մեր շենք տանող նեղ ճանապարհ կա: Այդ հատվածում սովորաբար մութ է լինում, իսկ վերջերս ես առանց այդ էլ զգուշանում էի եւ այդ տարածք հասնելով՝ զանգահարում եմ ամուսնուս, որ մուտքի լույսը վառի: Երեկ չհասցրեցի զանգել: Այդ հատվածում բետոնե ավտոտնակներ կան, երբ հասանք դրանց, ինչ-որ մեկը շատ արագ ետեւիցս եկավ ու հայտնվեց ինձ դեմ-դիմաց: Միջահասակ, նիհար տղա էր, գլխին էլ կեպի կար»: Այդ անհայտ երիտասարդը բավականին ամուր, այնքան, որ անգամ մուշտակը չի պաշտպանում ցավից, սեղմում է տիկնոջ ձախ արմունկը, քաշելով մի կողմ՝ ասում է. «Քեզ չէի՞նք ասել, որ խելոք մնաս, էս ի՞նչ «կաշեր» ես եփել, կգնաս ու կմաքրես, թե չէ՝ սաղ չենք թողնի»: Այդ ընթացքում մի բարձրահասակ եւ թիկնեղ տղամարդ էլ մոտենում է Ա. Սարգսյանի դստերը: Լարված իրավիճակում, առանց այդ էլ փոքր-ինչ նյարդային խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխան սկսում է բղավել, ինչից Անահիտ Սարգսյանին ահաբեկողը հանկարծակիի է գալիս. «Խառնվեց իրար, ու զգացի, որ փորիս ինչ-որ բան սեղմեց: Ինձ թվաց՝ ատրճանակի պես մի բան էր: Դանակ չէր, հաստատ: Այդ ժամանակ նա նորից արմունկս քաշեց ներքեւ ու պատվիրեց՝ «ասածներս լավ հիշի», եւ երկուսով էլ շատ արագ հեռացան»: Երեխայի ձայնին տիկին Անահիտի ամուսինն է դուրս գալիս պատշգամբ եւ լույսը վառում, բայց արդեն կասկածելի անձանց տեսնել հնարավոր չի լինում: Տիկին Անահիտը պնդում է, որ միայն պատահականության արդյունք էր, որ իրենք այդ իրավիճակից անվնաս են դուրս եկել:
> «Առավոտի» հարցին՝ քանի որ այդ մարդիկ շատ հստակ խոսել են ընտրությունների հետ կապված ձեր իրականացրած գործունեության մասին, ենթադրվում է, որ պետք է նախկին թեկնածուներից որեւէ մեկի կողմից «գործուղված» լինեն. կասկածներ ունե՞ք այդ առիթով՝ Ա. Սարգսյանը պատասխանեց. «Կոնկրետ ոչ մեկին կասկածել չեմ կարող, բայց տրամաբանությունս հուշում է, որ ովքեր կանգնած են Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի հետ կապված այս ամբողջ պատմության ետեւում՝ նրանք էլ պատասխանատու են: Իմ դիտորդական գործունեությունն ավելի շատ ուղղվեց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանի, այսպես ասած, իրավունքների պաշտպանությանը, քանի որ ընտրությունների հետ կապված այդ ողջ ընթացքում նրա շահերն էին անընդհատ ոտնահարվում»: Հիշեցնենք, որ օրեր առաջ տիկին Անահիտը հաղորդագրություն էր տարածել, որ իր դիտորդական գործունեության առիթով անհայտ անձինք սպառնացել էին իրեն եւ «ակնարկել», որ իր գործունեության առիթով կարող է տուժել ոչ միայն տիկինը այլեւ նրա երեխաները: Իշխանություններին, այդ թվում՝ իրավապահ մարմիններին, այդ առիթով ուղղված դիմումներն ու հայտարարությունները մնացել են անհետեւանք: Իր եւ դստեր հետ կատարվածը Անահիտ Սարգսյանը համարում է «իշխանությունների դատապարտելի անգործության հետեւանք» եւ գտնում է, որ այդ ամենի ողջ պատասխանատվությունը կրում է իշխող վարչախումբը, որի «կրավորական կեցվածքը նպաստում է երկրում վախի, բռնությունների մթնոլորտի տարածմանը եւ ընտրությունների նկատմամբ բնակչության հավատի իսպառ վերացմանը»:


www.aravot.am

----------

Kuk (13.02.2010), Rammer (13.02.2010)

----------

